#ubuntu-se 2011-06-27
 * realubot marscherar in i kanalen.
<maxjezy> dagon_: VAR HAR DU VARIT?
<dagon_> ute och svängt bland fruntimmerna
<Philip5> dagon_: som vanligt då din casanova
<dagon_> ohyes
<maxjezy> dagon_:  du kommer aldrig bli en duktig 3D artist om du inte studerar kvinnans anatomi samtidigt som du erövrar deras sköten!
<maxjezy> undra om potatissallad och bacon går bra ihop
<dagon_> klart det gör
<arand> Med senap funkar det nog
<dagon_> maxjezy: ja, du det skojar man inte bort
<dagon_> jag kan snart göra en highpoly vagina
<maxjezy> skriv ut den med en 3D printer sen!
<dagon_> hoho!
<dagon_> undrar om min gamla praktikplats vill göra det åt mig
<maxjezy> dagon_: har du gjort en lowpoly vagina någon gång?
<dagon_> nä men jag har besökt en
<dagon_> booyah!
<maxjezy> :)
 * dagon_ is on a roll tonight
<maxjezy> jaja, jag är strax tillbaka
<maxjezy> ska göra mig lite bacon
<dagon_> good riddance
<maxjezy> bacon i ugnen, snabbmacaroner, potatissallad och bea sås?
<maxjezy> funkar det?
<dagon_> mums
<dagon_> nu blev jag hungrig
<maxjezy> NEJ FAN!
<maxjezy> makaronerna blev brända
<maxjezy> hade satt på spisen
<dagon_> :(
<maxjezy> och lagt makaronerna i kastrullen utan vatten
<maxjezy> för jag koka vatten i vattenkokaren
<maxjezy> :/
<dagon_> men fail
<maxjezy> de luktar tjockt illa här nu
<maxjezy> ska vädra lite
<maxjezy> well, jag har fortfarande potatissalladen
<maxjezy> bara jag inte glömmer baconen i ugnen nu
<dagon_> glöm döm, så åker jag upp och smiskar dig
<dagon_> du vanärar inte baconet!
<maxjezy> nej, jag lovar och svär
<maxjezy> ska kolla till dem strax
<dagon_> fan, nu blev jag sugen på bacom
<dagon_> ska nog öppna ett paket och äta rått
<maxjezy> men fan, jag ville ha mina makaroner
<maxjezy> de va sista makaronerna
<maxjezy> dom andra tar 11 minuter
<maxjezy> wb yeager !
<dagon_> der yeager
<maxjezy> köket brann inte upp, men nu va det slut med att laga mat mitt i natten!
<maxjezy> säkerheten är inte hög nog.
<maxjezy> kunde gått riktigt illa
<maxjezy> och nu luktar det illa
<dagon_> har tanten vaknat och hämtat brödkaveln än?
<maxjezy> nej
<maxjezy> tur det!
<maxjezy> var orolig att de skulle vakna så jag stängde till dörren till sovrummet och öppnade så jag vädrar för fullt nu!
<maxjezy> tur man inte har brandvarnare!
<maxjezy> det hade varit jobbigt
<dagon_> hehe
<maxjezy> om gud inte ville att man skulle äta kött
<maxjezy> varför gjorde han det så godt?
<maxjezy> en snus på det här!
<dagon_> omgyes
<dagon_> ska bara äta klart så ska jag ha mig en snus med
<dagon_> ska köpa tre ankare imorgon
<maxjezy> bra val!
<maxjezy> ett riktigt svenskt snus med smak från de anrika sjömännen som dog i vasa skäppet!
<dagon_> maxjezy: ska bli intressant at testa den
<dagon_> köpte snus för 21:- på Netto igår btw
<dagon_> Kaliber
<dagon_> helt okej för det priset
<maxjezy> det finns ett indiskt snus här som kostar 20 eller 25 kr
<maxjezy> men det ger svag huvudvärk
<maxjezy> förstår inte varför Thisweekinlinux sluta posta sina videos på youtube
<dagon_> wut
<dagon_> har inte ens märkt det
<dagon_> där är ju videos
<dagon_> för 20 timmar sen laddades det upp
<maxjezy> ja, han berättar bara att en ny video laddats upp på sin sida
<dagon_> hmm
<dagon_> senaste reviewen är på mageia
<maxjezy> han är tjurig för att hans adsense gått ur
<dagon_> 2 veckor sen :o
<dagon_> aw, stackars lille jordan
<maxjezy> "thanks for supporting me in this hard time" säger han
<dagon_> ..
<dagon_> tycker att han är lite gnällig
<dagon_> han har ju en egen hemsida där han kan posta det ändå
<maxjezy> det handlar ju om pengar
<maxjezy> eftersom han inte får ha reklam på youtube längre så vill han att alla följer med till blip.tv och hemsidan istället
<maxjezy> vilket innebär extra klickande för oss.
<dagon_> jude
<dagon_> no offence
<maxjezy> sen är det jobbigt med kvaliten på hans nya videosidor
<dagon_> slö jävla server han ligger på
<K350> Var hämtar man/installerar teckensnitt till kubuntu?
<dagon_> dafont.com t.ex.
<K350> var placerar jag dom?
<dagon_> behöver inte placera
<K350> och ska det vara någon särskild typ..har bara sett för pc och mac
<dagon_> ta för pc
<dagon_> då får du en .ttf
<dagon_> en true type font
<dagon_> dubbelklicka den, längst ner till höger står det "installera"
<dagon_> typ
<dagon_> så brukar jag göra
<K350> ah..så praktiskt..ska testa!:-)
<dagon_> gör det
<dagon_> det var som jag sa, testade nyss :)
<K350> nice...ska kolla själv nu
<K350> utomordentligt nice!:-)
<dagon_> 8]
<K350> exit
<K350> exit
<K350> exit
<K350> exit/quit
<K350> exit
<K350> exit
<Kimmen> morning
<Markslap> Goedemorgen
<Barre> tjenis
<Markslap> Hur måt #ubuntu-se-folket idag? :)
<Markslap> mår*
<cHarNe2> morrn
<Kimmen> morrn
<Coffe> morrn
<Coffe> larsemil,  e du här ?
<Coffe> Barre,  joinar du för lunch idag ?
<larsemil> Coffe: japp
<larsemil> Coffe: alltså jag är inte i sthlm idag.
<larsemil> Coffe: blev uppskjutet till efter semestrarna
<Coffe> Men förstör
<Coffe> :P
<larsemil> försökte säga det förra veckan men du loggar ju ur när du slutar jobba. ;)
<Coffe> ja
<Coffe> ingen som i 08 har 5tb lagring  relativ snabb , att låna ut denna veckan ?
<larsemil> det skulle väl vara barre det då
<HeMan> Morrn!
<Coffe> larsemil,  får hoppas på det
<delhage> morrn
<Coffe> jag kommer nog behöva starta om mitt storage :(
<bamsefar> Varför?
<Coffe> mar migrerat min raid.. den är nu stor å fin, men jag kan inte göra en partition i de nya utrymmet
<bamsefar> Mmm, jag hade det problemet också.
<Coffe> hur löste du det ?
<Haffe> Hahahahha.
<Haffe> Hans raid är massiv.
<Haffe> Ursäkta min pubertala humor.
<Coffe> bamsefar, har du pillat med dns ipv6 ?
<HeMan> delhage, Coffe, Barre, nånfler: vilken tid ska vi luncha?
<Coffe> jag kan när som..   larsemil har ju fegat ur
<HeMan> såg det
<coobra> heh
<coobra> :D
<coobra> knas grabbar knas :d
<delhage> HeMan: kan inte, ska ut med båten
<HeMan> delhage: ok
<coobra> så vad står på agendan idag då ?
<Coffe> delhage,  du har alltid en bra ursäkt :)
<Coffe> HeMan,  kl 12 indiska ?
<Coffe> Barre,  kommer du din filur ?
<Coffe> bamsefar, amelia  kommer ni ?
<yeager> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/162792
<yeager> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/162794
<realubot> realubot är här för er.
<realubot> http://www.svd.se/naringsliv/stralande-utveckling_6274698.svd
<bamsefar> Coffe: Indiska?
<Coffe> en resturang , som vi brukar gå till
<bamsefar> Okej, vart ligger den?
<amelia> Coffe: jag kommer inte. för långt att åka från vällingby
<Coffe> fick sms av någon ..  men inget namn.. verkar inte som de blir någon lunch
<Squarism> Hur förhåller sig dpkg till aptitude
<Coffe> aptitude kör dpkg.. aptitude är ett interface
<Squarism> oh okey
<Squarism> men har dom "gemensamt" state på ngt sätt?
<Coffe> förstår inte .. aptitude är bara ett fint polerat interface,, för att köra apt och dpkg
<Squarism> JAg menar... är det OK att köra båda.. eller finns det risk att man pajjar aptitudes's "state" om man använder dpkg för att manipulera paket
<Squarism> oh okej.. med aptitude menade jag apt oxo
<Coffe> nej , det ska inte vara något problem
<Squarism> hur förhåller sig APT till DPKG då?
<Laban> Är väl samma sak? apt och aptitude är fina front ends till dpkg.
<Squarism> ok
<maxjezy> well, aptitude och apt är väl slopat nu i ubuntu så lika bra vi går vidare och ser oss om efter alternativ :(
<maxjezy> hörde iaf att den inte fanns med i senaste ison av 11.10
<maxjezy> way to go ubuntu, speciellt om man vill behålla sina nylärda inte så speciellt datorbegåvade användare
<maxjezy> synaptic tog de väl också bort
<maxjezy> precis när de börjar få ordning på saker och ting, nej då ska allt göras om.
<larsemil> maxjezy: apt-get finns ju
<larsemil> maxjezy: är väl bara aptitude de valde att inte ha med som standard?
<maxjezy> larsemil: dom tog iaf bort synaptic
<maxjezy> det är jag helt säker på
<maxjezy> om jag inte missminner mig
<maxjezy> :P
<larsemil> har ju ubuntu software center som är bättre än synaptic på alla sätt och vis. mer pedagogiskt, översiktligt och enligt mig också snabbare.
<larsemil> synaptic finns iaf i min standard 11.04 install.
<Barre> Coffe: hinner inte..... :/ (som du kanske märkt)
<Coffe> Barre, ja, tror heman inte kan heller.. så jag äter en macka
<maxjezy> larsemil: det är iaf i 11.10 dom sakerna försvunnit
<maxjezy> well, jag tror fler och fler får upp ögonen för mint som alternativ
<larsemil> maxjezy: aha det vet jag inget om, jag kör inte alphor och betor
<maxjezy> det är ju faktiskt lättare och helt klart bättre way to go!
<maxjezy> larsemil: inte jag heller
<maxjezy> läser/ser bara endel nyheter
<larsemil> maxjezy: ah ser att du har rätt
<larsemil> maxjezy: synaptic är ingen loss.
<larsemil> jag ser på ubuntus utveckling på ett annat sätt, jag tycker det händer mer och mer innovativa saker och att utvecklingen går rasande fort.
<larsemil> så min åsikt är snarare att folk får upp ögonen för ubuntu istället för mint etc.
<maxjezy> helt klart att folk som lämnar kommer komma tillbaka när saker blivit stabila och beprövade
<maxjezy> men att göra en så stor förändring på en gång är skrämmande
<maxjezy> kommer ihåg när 2,5 av blender kom
<maxjezy> helt nytt interface
<maxjezy> helt nytt allt.
<maxjezy> jag sket på mig.
<larsemil> unity är fantastiskt men det har en del saker som jag räknar med att de kommer fixa till
<maxjezy> exempel på vad?
 * Barre har aldrig kört unity
<Barre> nu undrar jag givetvis varför jag sa det, precis som om någon skulle bry sig O_o
<larsemil> Barre: va är det sant1 oj!
<larsemil> s/1/!/
<Barre> har intden 11.04 installerad
<maxjezy> Barre: Häj, såg att du skrev att du aldrig kört unity! du borde testa!
<larsemil> maxjezy: de har inte löst på något bra sätt att man ser vilka fönster som faktiskt finns på workspacet. gimp + unity är en mardröm osv.
<larsemil> Barre: men du tror fel när du säger att vi inte bryr oss. Jag lägger allt annat åt sidan för att diskutera det här nu.
<Barre> larsemil: va bra, det känns mycket bättre nu.. jag känner mig sedd och behövd :)
<maxjezy> jag tycker allt är så rörigt just nu
<maxjezy> vi har gnome-shell, gnome 3, unity2d-3d
<maxjezy> vad gör KDE?
<maxjezy> det var bra på den tiden då vi hade gnome2, då visste man iaf vad saker var
<maxjezy> men, visst. synaptic kanske är lite ur tiden.
<maxjezy> hoppas ersättningsmjölken visar sig vara bättre iaf.
<Barre> maxjezy: terminalen är bara ett klick borta, och då är allt som vanligt igen ;)
<larsemil> maxjezy: så där sa folk när man började med gnome som alternativ till kde också.
<maxjezy> larsemil: på den tiden så va folk inte så smarta
<larsemil> oh the lulz!
<maxjezy> de klubbade varandra med dinozarieben
<maxjezy> olyckligt nog fastnade några i KDE teamet, och krig skapades mellan de två religionerna.
<Barre> jag är ateist, jag kör bash
<larsemil> jag är utvecklare jag kör vim
<larsemil> idag har jag lite att göra då designfolk tydligen mest är lediga jämt... så jag sitter och ska uppdatera utseendet på min hemsida.
<larsemil> http://larsemil.daladevelop.se/newlarsemil/ <-- vad tror ni? ge feedback
<cHarNe2> larsemil: texten båste bytas
<cHarNe2> => http://baconipsum.com/
 * realubot sparkar in dörren till kanalen just for fun.
<Coffe> va har vi dörr ? svängdörr då
<realubot> Dörren var ju låst jättelänge. Jag kom ju inte in på flera månader.
<Coffe> attans..
<Freze> Tjena alla!
<Coffe> tja
<larsemil> realubot: hade låst dig själv ute om jag inte missminner mig.
<Freze> Läget då?
<realubot> larsemil: Hm, kanske det kanske.
<realubot> Varför är aldrig Nafallot här längre?
<Nafallo> jag ar val alltid har?
<Nafallo> iaf de senaste 27 dygnen
<Freze> Någon som kan hjälpa mig med ett skript så att VPN startas automaktiskt?
<Freze> Jag måste skriva in sudo openvpn /etc/openvpn/PrivatVPN-SE.conf för att min VPN ska kopplas (terminal) samt att jag måste skriva username & password
<Freze> hur gör jag ett skript för att det startas automaktiskt?
<Coffe> script som ligger där.. ska köras vid uppstart.
<Coffe> men då de kräver username och lösenord. är det nog det som sabbar det.
<Kimmen> går att skapa ett expect script kanske
<Coffe> om det är en openvpn uppkoppling så finns de ju redan inbyggt..
<Coffe> Freze,  jag hade kollat på hur du kan inkludera lösenordet å så i det.. eller är de sudo som kräver lösenord ?
<Freze> nej krävs inte sudo alls
<Coffe> jag har min tap tunnel ligger i /etc/openvpn/ipv6.tap.conf
<Freze> bara när jag startar PRivat conf
<Freze> men lösen kommer stå:
<Freze> Username:
<Freze> Password
<Coffe> ok..  är det grafiskt ?
<Freze> Nej sköter det via consle allt
<Freze> annars hade jag tagit nätverket och anslut automaktiskt
<Coffe> om du kollar i syslog efter uppstart .. så bör du se där .. allt  tail -n 500 /var/log/syslog | grep openvpn
<Freze> men gick visst inte samt kundtjänsten hjälpte men fungerade ej
<Kimmen> openvpn --auth-user-pass
<Kimmen> kolla man openvpn och under client
<Freze> syslog?
<Freze> Ny...har även KDE finns inte många som gillar det här i #Ubuntu :)
<Kimmen> Freze: skriv in user och pass på 2 rader i en fil (ex: /etc/openvpn/up ) och starta med: "openvpn /etc/openvpn/PrivatVPN-SE.conf --auth-user-pass /etc/openvpn/up"
<Freze> Aha ska pilla vänta
<Freze> user ska vara username och pass lika med password?
<Freze> Måste stämma?
<Kimmen> jupp
<Freze> primma vänta
<Kimmen> i filen alltså
<Freze> aa :)(
<Freze> Kimmen: Sparat det som .txt ska jag konverta det till något eller hur lägger man det i autostarten?
<Kimmen> spelar ingen roll vad du sparar filen som
<Coffe> bara du pektar mot rätt fil
<Kimmen> mm
<Freze> SÃ¥ vart ska jag placera den? I Windows var det regedit eller msconfig...
<Coffe> Freze,  autostarten är automatisk på .conf filer i den mappen .
<Freze> Coffe: :O Nu förstod jag inte, du menar att etc/openvpn/ startas automaktiskt?....
<Coffe> ja  har du en .conf fil där .. så antar den att det är en uppkoppling .. det styrs av /etc/default/openvpn filen den kör default alla
<Freze> Coffe: Men problemet är att jag måste skriva in hela tiden det kommandont och det startas inte automaktiskt som det trådlösa gör
<Freze> Får ursäkta om jag missförstod
<Coffe> ok, om du fixar ändrar i conf filen , så den läser in username å så från en fil. elelr du har det i den.. så kommer det att fungera
<Kimmen> Freze: som jag förstått det kan du i din konfig fil /etc/openvpn/PrivatVPN-SE.conf speca "auth-user-pass <filnamn>" där filnamnet är filen du skapat med användarnamnet och lösenordet på var sin rad
<Kimmen> utan < och > förståss
<Freze> Ska visa conf filen
<Freze> vet inte om det får plats annars laddar upp på fuskbugg:
<Freze> client
<Freze> dev tap
<Freze> proto udp
<Freze> resolv-retry infinite
<Freze> nobind
<Freze> persist-key
<Freze> persist-tun
<Freze> ca ca.crt
<Freze> ns-cert-type server
<Freze> comp-lzo
<Freze> verb 3
<Freze> remote-random
<Freze> remote 80.67.10.138 21000
<Freze> remote 80.67.10.138 21001
<Freze> remote 80.67.10.138 21002
<Freze> --auth-user-pass
<Freze> aha ser auth
<Freze> men problemet är att det inte startas med autostarten
<Freze> ska ändra usr samt pass
<Freze> sparat
<Kimmen> ändra raden "--auth-user-pass" till "auth-user-pass <filnamn>" och byt ut <filnamn> til filen du skrev in user/pass i
<Freze> "auth-user-pass <filnamn
<Kimmen> http://wiki.mikrotik.com/wiki/OpenVPN
<Freze> vänta
<Freze> auth-MITTUSER-MITTPASS men vad ska jag skriva på filnamn?
<Freze> Kollar in URLEN
<Kimmen> nej nej nej
<Freze> ....
<Kimmen> sök på "auth-user-pass" på sidan jag länkade till så kanske du förstår
<Freze> brb
<Freze> aha auth-user-pass<Login>
<Freze> :D
<Freze> login är kommandot:
<Freze> openvpn /etc/openvpn/PrivatVPN-SE.conf --auth-FRASkydd-hejsanhej /etc/openvpn/up
<Freze> :D
<Coffe> du kan säkert skriva in det i config filen.. så du bara behöver köra den
<Freze> ska kolla och starta om brb
<Kimmen> ...
<Freze> Men kommer det startas när Kubuntu körs igång?
<Freze> eller måste jag skriva in i terminalen?
<Kimmen> du ska inte byta ut "auth-user-pass" till nåt annat, dvs du ska inte ändra user till din användare och inte pass till ditt lösenord
<Freze> vet ska länka till login
<Freze> där allt finns
<Freze> privatvpn-se ska vara som den var så här:
<Freze> auth-user-pass<Login>
<Kimmen> mm
<Coffe> Freze, om du väntar tills i kväll . kan jag testa hemma ..
<Freze> Tack Kimmen och Coffe :D
<Coffe> Freze,  lungt
<Freze> Coffe: Neeeh :) Jag ska starta om nuy
<Freze> Coffe: har du ens KDE?
<Coffe> jag undrar om ipsec är något spännande
<Coffe> spelar kde något roll i detta ?
 * Coffe loves gnome-shell
<Freze> Coffe: Verkar alltid vara det :)
<Freze> Philip5 Vet det
<Freze> Startar om datorn ska se nu brb
<Kimmen> KDE ska inte spela roll för detta
<Coffe> om jag säger ipsec , vad säger ni då ?
<Kimmen> tunnel =)
 * bittin approves of unfamous housemusic: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P7XIMp63kR0
<dator> Kimmen:Hej
<amelia> *gäsp*
<Freze> Kimmen: Det hjälpte inget
<Freze> Options error: Unrecognized option or missing parameter(s) in /etc/openvpn/PrivatVPN-SE.conf:16: auth-user-pass<Login> (2.1.3)
<Freze> Use --help for more information.
<Freze> Samt det startades inte automaktiskt....
<Kimmen> du behöver ju ett mellanrum
<Freze> hehe ;)
<Freze> --auth-user-pass <Login>
<Kimmen> och det kan ju inte stå <Login>, det ska du ju byta ut till fulla sökvägen+filnamnet på den fil du lagt in ditt användarnamn och lösenord i
<Coffe> jag kollade lite auth-user-pass. är det inte en server del  ?
<Kimmen> user-pass-verify är serverdelen
<Freze> --auth-user-pass /etc/openvpn/login>
<Freze> Stämmer?
<Freze> glömde
<Kimmen> ändra till "auth-user-pass /etc/openvpn/login"
<Kimmen> utan "--" före
<Freze> Kimmen: Får ursäkta, är trots allt en newbie inom Linux....
<Kimmen> np
<Freze> Men kommer detta startas med autostarten *sista frågan*
<Kimmen> det bör det göra om allt är rätt i config filen
<Freze> Startar om men ett problem är att KDE Wallet frågar om password hela tiden
<Freze> vet du hur man blir root
<Freze> *Har googlat*
<Kimmen> sudo su -
<Coffe> sudo -s
<Coffe> är bättre
<Freze> Coffe: Men är jag root för evigt då?
<Freze> eller bara när jag skriver in det
<Kimmen> bara tills du avslutat ditt shell
<Coffe> du är det tills du stänger den terminalen
<larsemil> man vill inte vara root för evigt
<Freze> Larsemil: Varför inte?
<Freze> Coffe: Jag vill vara root för evigt...
<larsemil> men tänk bamse, om han ALLTID var dunderladdad så skulle något för eller senare gå fel. istället tar han det vid kniviga situationer
<larsemil> och då vet han att han är dunderladdad, och tänker sig för
<Freze> Larsemil: Mycket svårare att utsättas för exploit i Linux samt malmwares
<Coffe> Freze, sudo -s ; passwd  ( sätt ett lösenord för root . å logga då in som root
<larsemil> Freze: och du tror inte att anledningen till detta är just att vardagliga saker inte körs som root? :)
<Kimmen> vilket konto tror du brute-force attacker körs mot?
<spixx> ehlo ubuntu!
<Freze> Larsemil: Det är nästan mer irrteriande än UAC I Windows med lösen
<Freze> Kimmen: Lulz Sec som är i spetsen eller
<Kimmen> inte direkt
<Kimmen> script kiddies från världen över
<larsemil> Freze: en anledning till att linux är säkert är ju just för att man inte är root hela tiden
<larsemil> Freze: för att skydda systemet mot attacker samt användaren
<larsemil> min bamseliknelse är ruggigt bra
<Freze> Larsemil: Hur gammal är du:)
<spixx> Han är 12
<Freze> p12 - Frugbiiite
<spixx> Men anledningen till att Linux är förutan alltför mycket "virus" och så vidare är att userbasen har varit få och med Foliehattar
<Markslap> Klart att man inte ska vara root hela tiden.
<Coffe> annars.. starta in om så ofta.. så slipper du logga det med
<larsemil> Freze: antagligen äldre än dig.
<Kimmen> skämt åsido så är det en fördel att inte vara inloggad med fulla rättigheter och endast ha det när det krävs
<Freze> Coffe: tar batteri tid med bärbara
<Barre> Kimmen: +1
<Freze> Kimmen: Jo men KDE Wallet är irrterande så vill ta bort det...
<larsemil> Freze: det har väl inget med root att göra
<Freze> ?....
<larsemil> Freze: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=361403
<Freze> Checkar in urlen
<spixx> Freze: Kör inte Kubuntu :)
<larsemil> hmm den var lite gammal så kanske inte funkar
<Barre> att inte köra KDE är inte en lösning på att få Wallet att fungera felfritt i KDE ;P
<Freze> Larsemil: Undrade varför jag inte kom in ;)
<Kimmen> måste väl finnas ett alternativ att spara lösenorden på nåt sätt men det har med Wallet att göra, inte root
<Freze> Kimmen: Detta ska framföras med Philip5 ;)
<larsemil> Freze: sidan fungerade. men här har du iaf en färskare länk: http://germantechie.com/Blog/2011/01/disable-kde-wallet-in-ubuntu/
<Freze> Larsemil: Jag verkar inte komma in på dina länkar...
<Freze> bamse gillar inte det :D
<Freze> eller nu gör jag det
<spixx> Deselect the checkbox "Enable KDE wallet subsystem"
<spixx> KDE -> System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> KDE Wallet (open this application)
<spixx> *bra ordning :P
<larsemil> Barre: pinga mig när jag kan vara i kanalen utan att bli irriterad.
<larsemil> poff så länge
<Barre> larsemil: jag kan inte ta ansvar på din sinnestämmnning och pågående diskussioner... så jag väljer att Ping! ;)
<Barre> s/på/för/
<Freze> Spiix: Kör du KDE?
<Freze> Jag hittar inte avancerat i system inställningar HAHA ;)
<Freze> Kan ta pic, one sec
<spixx> Freze: Nej ;) jag kör på gnome i linux-mint :)
<Freze> Spiix: Hehe ;)
<spixx> Freze: ett tips är att helt enkelt gå in via system settings, det är alltså inte ngnstans i walletens inställningar utan i systeminställningar
<Freze> Spiix:
<Freze> http://data.fuskbugg.se/skalman02/4e087b7b38b64_sk%E4rmdump2.png
<spixx> kolla under anpassa, om du kan slå på avancerat
<Freze> Nej..
<Freze> ska kolla tuben
<spixx> GLHF :)
<spixx> alltså en disskussionsfråga: vad är kanaler som ubuntu och centos tillför om inte för att få hjälp?
<spixx> menar mest att folk (jag) ofta möts av rm -rf / attityd om man går in på en kanal för att fråga saker om deras "topic"
<Coffe> klubb för inbördes beundran så klart :P
<Kimmen> the internets is for porn =)
<spixx> Troligt :)
<realubot> Nafallo: Du säger ju nästan inget? Du idlar ju bara?
<Freze> Realutbot Hejsan @Hejsan11 här :)
<Barre> realubot: Nafallo väljer att prata när han har något vettigt att säga. Han tar inte till de verbala tänkekräkningar vi andra sysslar med ;P
<spixx> Nafallo: är en spion ifrån Archlinux :)
<Freze> Spiix: Krashar det ibland för dig?
<Freze> Krashar jämnt för mig när jag ska in på något i kontrollpanelen
<Freze> ...
<Barre> amelia: inte lång kvar nu?
<realubot> Barre: Verbala tankeräkningar? Du menar det som i arbetslivet kallas social kompetens?
<realubot> Vem i hela världen använder Tomboy?
<spixx> Freze: Om saker crashar har du nog större problem :)
<realubot> Jag fattar inte vad meningen med Tomboy är. Jag tycker det är ett omständigt sätt att föra minnesanteckningar.
<Freze> Spiix: Haha vet, ska ladda ner LTS versionen istället
<realubot> Freze: Är det du Hejsan?
<cHarNe2> realubot: orgmode@emacs
<Freze> Jag vill inte byta till GNOME det är så fullt ;P
<amelia> Barre: jo, jättelångt..
<realubot> Freze: Varför har du bytt nick?
<amelia> Barre: men bara två veckor till semester :)
<Freze> realubot: Mitt riktiga nick, fake nick med Hejsan11 :D
<amelia> Barre: eller inte, räknade fel.. massa veckor. :(
<realubot> amelia: Jag har typ semester nu.
<realubot> "semester" som Henrik Schyffert hade sagt.
<amelia> Barre: tre veckor.
<amelia> realubot: man har inte semester om man är arbetslös.
<realubot> amelia: Har du inte hört att det är ett heltidsjobb att söka jobb? Klart man måste få ta en paus i jobbsökandet så man inte blir utbränd innan man ens har ett jobb.
 * realubot rekommenderar inte att sjuksriva sig för utbrändhet redan under anställningsintervjun.
<realubot> *sjukskriva
<Freze> Spiix: -> Systemsettings - Account details - Wallet, uncheck the option to use KDE's wallet system.
<realubot> Freze: Varför körde du med fejknick då? :S
<realubot> Freze: Är du rädd för oss? ;)
<amelia> realubot: coolt, då har jag haft två heltidsjobb tills nyligen..
<Freze> Realubot: Jag är en spion ifrån Windows 7 ;) nej men trodde inte detta skulle bli min nya IRC kanal :D
<realubot> amelia: Mhm, experterna på Arbetsförmdelingen säger att det är ett heltidsjobb att söka jobb.
<Freze> realubot: Beror på vad du jobbar som
<realubot> Freze: Klart det skulle bli din nya IRC-kanal. realubot är ju här.
<amelia> realubot: hur har du tid att mirkka då?
<realubot> amelia: Kallas simultankapacité.
<realubot> Ingår i mitt CV.
<Freze> realubot: Kanske dags att skriva om det för att få bättre träffar? :D
<Freze> Du kan alltid få ett jobb
<realubot> Nja.
<Freze> Till och jag som är 17 har ett jobb
<realubot> Freze: Vad jobbar du med då?
<coobra> nu skriver ni nollans nick igen  :(
<Freze> Realubot: Kundtjänst ;)
<realubot> !coc | coobra
<ubot2> coobra: http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct
<realubot> Freze: IT?
 * realubot loves !coc.
<coobra> hehe
<coobra> vad antyder du jag gör fel ?
<coobra> jag får ogilla vem jag vill ?
<dagon_> hahaha
<Freze> realubot: premiepensions
<dagon_> 15:03  * realubot loves !coc.
<dagon_> sorry coobra :P
<realubot> Jag trodde inte att det var ok att förolämpa folk i kanalen? Har jag missuppfattat reglerna eller?
<Freze> realubot: Ett tips, skriv om din CV, byt frisör, nya kläder
<dagon_> frågan är; vad är och vad är inte en förolämpning
<realubot> Freze: Aha. Går du på gymansiet då eller?
<Freze> realubot: Sök i mer riktningar som du inte vågade förr
<coobra> och om freenode/ubuntu inte tycker att jag får det är det upp till dom. Dom kan skriva hur mycke dom vill om det.
<realubot> Freze: Du är ju 17 och jobbar extra då?
<Freze> realubot: Yes :)
<Freze> Har jobbat sen jag var 15
<Freze> realubot: Alternativ kan du söka andra utbildningar som att är du intresserad av IT eller upprätthålla samhället?
<amelia> realubot: hur kommer det sig att du är så duktig på reglerna men har så svårt att följa dem själv?
<realubot> dagon_: Det är ju upp till op att bestämma. Jag anpassar mig till nivån. Om op tycker att förolämpningar är ok så vet vi det, annars vet vi att det inte är det.
<coobra> amelia:  <3
<coobra> nu blir det tvätta. SKIT tråkigt
<Freze> realubot: Väktare kan vara något för dig eller kan du söka IT-tjänster, om du ska sitta och tycka synd om dig själv kommer du aldrig få ett jobb
<realubot> amelia: Jag följer reglerna.
<amelia> coobra: det är inte ok att förolämpa folk. :(
<realubot> Freze: Jag sitter inte och tycker synd om mig själv. :)
<realubot> Ok, bra. Då vet jag. Man får inte förolämpa folk i kanalen.
<Freze> realubot: Inte bokstavligt sett men att du kan alltid få ett jobb, hellre det än att vara arbetslös och inte tillföra något till samhället ;)
<Freze> då menar jag skattmäsigt ;)
<coobra> amelia:  vet jag skäms :( ja brukar vara snäll och trevlig men vissa går mig på nerverna. + jag har personen på ignore men ja ser helatiden hans nick och det iriterar mig :(
<HeMan> Coffe: fick du mitt SMS?
<Markslap> coobra: realubot?
<Coffe> HeMan,  jaou.. visste inet bara från vem, men listade ut det till slut
<Barre> amelia: det går fort.... :)
<realubot> coobra: Markslap?
<larsemil> Coffe: fick du dig någon lunch idag?
<Coffe> larsemil,  tog mig en macka bara
<amelia> Barre: jag hoppas det för det kommer inte bli några roliga veckor..
<Markslap> realubot: Allah?
<realubot> Markslap: Akbar?
<dagon_> wat
<Coffe> Barre,  har du 5tb skapligt snabb storage att kunna låna ut en vecka ?
<Markslap> realubot: Verkligen inte.
<coobra> Markslap: a
<Markslap> coobra: :D
<Markslap> coobra: jag kör bara en mental ignore.
<coobra> heh
<Barre> Coffe: nope, sorry
<larsemil> Coffe: s3?
<Coffe> larsemil,  skulle iofs fungera.. men vågar inte tänka på tid eller kostanad för det.
<larsemil> Coffe: vad är det för data?
<Coffe> larsemil,  våran backup data.. måste göra om raiden..
<larsemil> Coffe: ah. men spring och köp några 2tb diskar då? det kostar ju inte så mycket. allt måste inte alltid vara hightech hightech
<Markslap> 550-600kr för 2TB.
<larsemil> http://www.komplett.se/k/ki.aspx?sku=622010
<Coffe> har inga fler platser.. och maskinen gillar inte alla former av diskar..
<larsemil> 13 000 skulle det kosta på s3.
<coobra> asså nu är det billigt med hdd
<larsemil> inte så billigt. :d
<larsemil> coobra: mm
<Coffe> jag får hitta en annan lösning efter semestern
<coobra> heh
<coobra> :D
<Barre> 2000-3000 med USB ansluten disk som både har högre bandwidth och throughput än s3 ;)
<coobra> fan folk kommer ju sitta med 10TB hemma  :D
<coobra> s3 ?
<Coffe> får göra en virtuell maskin å diskplats på iscsin å anv det
<Barre> coobra: Amazon s3 : http://aws.amazon.com/s3/
<coobra> ahh
<coobra> ere bra eller
<amelia> NEJ!
<larsemil> amelia: ?
<coobra> dog 1 gång i veckan under bigbrother :p
<Barre> det är VÄLDIGT bra om det används på rätt sätt till rätt saker ;)
<coobra> som ?
<larsemil> t.ex dropbox.
<coobra> porr ?
<coobra> ahh
<coobra> porr :p
<larsemil> dropbox bygger sin tjänst på s3.
<Barre> om det används på fel sätt så är det värdelöst, som precis all annat :)
<amelia> till saker man inte är rädd om och i korta perioder..
<Barre> amelia: +1
<amelia> tappar man kontakten med sin burk där finns bara ett alternativ, installera om.
<larsemil> s3 är inte samma som ec2!
<Markslap> Coffe: Externa USB-diskar kostar lika mycket, om inte mindre, än interna HDD.s.
<coobra> Barre: no shit  :/
<larsemil> amelia: Barre men kör man en lokal kopia också av det man har så skulle jag säga att s3 är fenomenalt. Väldigt mycket data väldigt fort.
<larsemil> jag har tittat på det en del till olika lösningar och gillar det.
<larsemil> ec2 därimot har jag ingen erfarenhet
<larsemil> av
<amelia> jag har noll tillit till amazons molntjänster.
<Coffe> om jag visste hur jag kunde knyta in min iscsi share.. så jag kunde anv den, så har jag själv space..
<amelia> Coffe: med openiscsi?
<Barre> coobra: eller hur, det är inte konstigt... men OJ vad ofta jag springer på organisationer och företag som använder fel saker för olika lösningar. Kan bero på felar olika orsaker, ekonomi, missförstånd eller ovetande.
<Coffe> amelia,  yes
<Barre> s/felar/flera/
<Kimmen> saker blir ofta inte riktigt som man tänkt sig
<coobra> Barre:  japp :D
<dator> Kimmen: Är du kvar?
<Kimmen> litet tag till ja
<Freze> Kimmen: *Suck* fungerande inte
<Freze> fortfarande min IP ifrån ISP
<Freze> börjar bli trött på att störa dig...
<Kimmen> startar tunneln öht nu med nuvarande konfig?
<Kimmen> tänkte om du behöver skriva in användarnamn och pass fortfarande
<Freze> Kimmen: Jag startade om Kubuntu och jag anslöts till min vanliga IP
<Freze> och inte VPN som du sa
<Freze> auth-user-pass /etc/openvpn/login
<Kimmen> vad har du om du kör ifconfig?
<Freze> openvpn /etc/openvpn/PrivatVPN-SE.conf --auth-ANVÄND-LÖSEN /etc/openvpn/up
<Freze> vänta
<Kimmen> kolla om du har tun eller tap där
<Freze> ifconfig eth0?
<Kimmen> bara ifconfig
<Freze> kan visa pic
<Kimmen> och se om du har en tun0 eller tap0 adapter
<Freze> 1 sec
<Freze> ok
<larsemil> ifconfig | pastebinit
<larsemil> <3 pastebinit
<Freze> kollar ifconfig | pastebinit
<Kimmen> nice
<Freze> laddar ner för tillfället
<Freze> blev länkad url Larsemil...
<Kimmen> posta den här
<Freze> http://paste.ubuntu.com/633637/
<larsemil> genom att kopiera och klistra in, inte firmärke
<Freze> Larsemil: Jag har inte så dum :D
<Kimmen> Freze: testa köra: "openvpn /etc/openvpn/PrivatVPN-SE.conf"
<Freze> kommer anslutna som vanligt men gör det
<Kimmen> kolla om du behöver skriva in anv+lösen när du kör det
<Freze> Mon Jun 27 15:43:03 2011 OpenVPN 2.1.3 x86_64-pc-linux-gnu [SSL] [LZO2] [EPOLL] [PKCS11] [MH] [PF_INET6] [eurephia] built on Mar 11 2011
<Freze> Mon Jun 27 15:43:03 2011 WARNING: cannot stat file '/etc/openvpn/login': No such file or directory (errno=2)
<Freze> Mon Jun 27 15:43:03 2011 Error opening 'Auth' auth file: /etc/openvpn/login: No such file or directory (errno=2)
<Freze> Mon Jun 27 15:43:03 2011 Exiting
<Freze> ):
<Kimmen> enkelt att läsa ut vad som är fel där, du har inte /etc/openvpn/login fil
<Freze> jo!
<Freze> Login.txt är i samma mapp som
<Kimmen> isf fel rättigheter
<Kimmen> Login.txt är inte samma fil som login
<larsemil> login.txt är inte samma som login..........
<Freze> Haha hur jag då :D
<larsemil> du skapar en fil som heter /etc/openvpn/login
<Kimmen> ändra endera så det stämmer
<Freze> på vilken för att den enda jag ser är login.txt
<Kimmen> linux gör skillnad på stor och små bokstäver ;)
<Freze> och ingen annan
<Freze> eller Login.txt
<larsemil> hej då
<Freze> om jag ska vara korrekt
<Kimmen> döp om den till bara login
<Freze> Larsemil: Ses ;)
<Freze> ska göra det
<Kimmen> "login", små bokstäver, utan .txt i slutet
<Freze> ska öppna root dolphin
<Freze> så ändrat till "login"
<Freze> då ändrar jag även i PrivatVPN-SE.conf
<Kimmen> där ska det ju redan stå rätt
<Freze> auth-user-pass /etc/openvpn/login
<Freze> japp var det
<Freze> ska jagv pröva connecta?
<Kimmen> kör: "openvpn /etc/openvpn/PrivatVPN-SE.conf" igen
<Freze> Mon Jun 27 15:47:30 2011 WARNING: file '/etc/openvpn/login' is group or others accessible
<Freze> Mon Jun 27 15:47:30 2011 Error reading username and password (must be on two consecutive lines) from Auth authfile: /etc/openvpn/login
<Freze> Mon Jun 27 15:47:30 2011 Exiting
<Freze> är inte i samma grupp
<Freze> ?
<Kimmen> bara varning om att många kommer åt filen och kan se innehållet
<Kimmen> men kolla i den filen så att användarnamnet står på första raden och lösenordet på nästa rad
<Freze> openvpn /etc/openvpn/PrivatVPN-SE.conf --auth-ANVÄNDAR-LÖSEN /etc/openvpn/up
<Kimmen> är det vad som står i /etc/openvpn/login ?
<Freze> japp
<Kimmen> isf ta bort allt det, skriv användarnamnet på rad nr1 och lösenordet på rad under det
<Freze> kan du visa exempel
<Kimmen> asd
<Kimmen> sudda allt i filen, skriv ditt användarnamn, tryck på enter, skriv lösenordet, spara och stäng filen
<Freze> aha
<Freze> så:
<Freze> ANVÄNDAR
<Freze> LÖSEN
<Kimmen> ja
<Freze> Inget annat :O?
<Kimmen> nope
<Freze> prövar
<Freze> ska connecta
<Freze> Mon Jun 27 15:52:57 2011 WARNING: file '/etc/openvpn/login' is group or others accessible
<Freze> Mon Jun 27 15:52:57 2011 NOTE: OpenVPN 2.1 requires '--script-security 2' or higher to call user-defined scripts or executables
<Freze> ...
<realubot> Markslap: Jag tycker din mentala ignorering fungerar dåligt.
<larsemil> ifconfig | pastebinit
<Freze> när jag använde anonine var det
<Freze> rasdial användarnman:lösen
<Freze> ...
<Freze> Larsemil: Ska jag göra det igen?
<larsemil> mm
<Kimmen> Freze: kör: "openvpn /etc/openvpn/PrivatVPN-SE.conf --script-security 2"
<larsemil> annars hade jag inte sagt åt dig att göra det.
<Kimmen> eller ja, ska inte behövas såg jag nu =)
<Freze> Options error: I'm trying to parse "/etc/openvpn/PrivatVPN-SE.conf" as an --option parameter but I don't see a leading '--'
<Freze> Use --help for more information.
<Freze> Jag måste jobba nu, ska dra
<Freze> men Kimmen är du inne vid senare idag samt lars?
<Kimmen> inte jag
<larsemil> nixx
<Freze> Vi får ses någon annan gång då...
<Freze> ha det så bra alls
<Freze> alla*
<HeMan> way! honeycomb kommer till min platta i dag!
<Coffe> grattis
<coobra> platta ?
<coobra> har du ett eget sergelstorg ?
<Barre> HeMan: *poff* så försvann svensk ordlista (?)
<Coffe> swype ... man behöver inget mer än det.
<cHarNe2> jag kör swiftkey's, testat det Coffe ?
<Coffe> cHarNe2,  nej, har testat slideit  när min swype var skadad.. men swype är bäst
<cHarNe2> ok
<Barre> Coffe: swype? söker på market med hittar bara "walk and text, sms to swype och porr...
<Haffe> http://beta.swype.com/
<Haffe> Jag var med om världens skummaste sak just.
<Haffe> En geting flög in och satte sig mellan rören i en lågenergilampa.
<Haffe> Den började surra som en galning och ramlade därefter ned.
<Haffe> Tror ni att den är död?
<Barre> tack Haffe
<Barre> men ordet beta i länken får mig att inte klicka på den.. :)
<Coffe> Barre, kolla swedroid, sök på rom kitchen så hittar du apk fil
<Barre> Coffe: det är ett arbetsredskap och jag varken orkar, vågar eller vill installera beta eller "hack" på telefonen. Men tack för tipset :)
<Coffe> Barre,  du hade haft det . om du hade nativ samsung.
<Coffe> det är inget hack .. utan dom har tagit apk som kommer förinstallerad bara
<Coffe> annars är nog beta 3 ute av officiella versionen man kan köpa
<Barre> men det är en beta?
<Coffe> inte de jag har i min telefon
<Coffe> jag har version 2, dom jobabr på 3an
<Barre> men hur som helst då är det ett hack att suga ut den från galaxy och trycka in den i nexus..
<Coffe> ok
<Coffe> men testa slideit då
<Coffe> finns gratis 30 dagars variant
<Barre> svensk ordlista på den, eller+
<Barre> s/+/?/
 * delhage har varit ute med båten
<Barre> fötterna torra?
<realubot> http://vimeo.com/25185245
<delhage> mm, men jag har bränt ryggen känner jag nu...
<delhage> nu: Fotboll!
 * delhage &
<Haffe> You go.
<henrikon> hmm, varför har jag inten xorg.conf aktiv?
<henrikon> ingen
<Haffe> Du kör med automatisk konfiguration?
<sybariten> jag tänkte signa upp mig för en VPS mest för att testa för skojs skull. De har några Ubuntuvarianter att välja på, från 8.04 till 11.04. Finns deet någon anlednig att inte ta den senaste?
<andol> sybariten: En poäng med att välja 10.04 är att den är en så kallad LTS, som stöds med säkerhetsuppdateringar och sådär längre
<andol> sybariten: Fördelen med att välja 10.04 är sålunda att du kan köra en längre utan att behöva uppgradera/ominstallera
<sybariten> aiight ... är det skillnad i repository-utbudet, så att sgäa?
<sybariten> säga
<sybariten> dvs är det alltid större chans att få ex.vis den senaste vettiga IRC klienten i v11, än i v10 ?
<andol> sybariten: Vad, gäller gäller de flesta serverprogmvaror så tycker jag inte att det brukar vara sådär jättenoga att ha den senaste releasen. Gör i regel betydligt större skillnad vad gäller de program man kör på desktop-sidan.
<sybariten> ok
 * Mandrew is away: I'm in the Hammock dont disturb
 * Mandrew is away: I'm in the Hammock dont disturb
<madbearz> Mandrew: hold kefdt
<Mandrew> smutta
<realubot> Kanalen är som en avslagen pilsner.
<madbearz> tjenna realubot
<realubot> madbearz: Hej hej. Hur står det till?
<realubot> :D
<madbearz> realubot: jo finte finte själv?
<madbearz> har du bashat någe på sistonde?
<Philip5> det är ju sommar och semester för många och då kanske man inte vill sitta inne och idla
<realubot> madbearz: Nja, inte så mycket faktiskt men det kommer. Jag ska basha lite i sommar har jag tänkt.
<realubot> madbearz: Jag ska ta och läsa på lite så jag får lite mer kött på benen.
<realubot> madbearz: Vad gör du då? Tar du igen dig efter terminen eller jobbar du?
<Haffe> Hmmm.
<Haffe> Stativ till hängmattan.
<Haffe> Det hade varit trevligt.
<madbearz> realubot: jag har sommarkurs yo
<gholen> Några som har några riktigt bra tips på hur man får ner energikonsumtionen i en laptop? Jag tänker disk I/0 osv :)
<Dynamit> kör så låg processor GHZ som möjligt
<gholen> Dynamit: Kör CPU-n så lågt ner som möjligt redan nu, 1ghz.
<realubot> madbearz: Att du orkar läsa sommarkurs efter ett läsår. :S
<CasperN> köp mer ramminne till laptopen
<CasperN> sägs vara bra för att slippa använda virtuellt minne som drar mer ström
<Haffe> gholen: SSD.
<Haffe> Alternativt ramdisk.
<gholen> Haffe: Ingen ekonomi för det, är en Eee laptop, vill maximera batteriet.
<Angelkiller> Någon här som har en Benq skärm? Är det bara min skärm som är fel konfigurerad eller är skärmarna bara skit?, grymt jobbigt åt ögonen, inte alls som skärmen i min bärbara (HP)
<gholen> Angelkiller: har ingen skärm, men fotograferar mycket, så lite koll har jag. Vad är problemet?
<Angelkiller> gholen: Vet inte riktigt men grymt jobbig att titta på, blir "slut" i ögonen av den...Vet inte om den är suddig eller om den bara upplevs så
<CasperN> med en skärmkalibrator ska man få även de sämsta benq skärmarna att funka fint i srgb, iaf vad jag själv vet från de benqskärmar goda vänner fixat iordning
<CasperN> låter mer som du har ett problem med låg hz dock
<gholen> Angelkiller: KOlla att upplösningen är HELT rätt, kolla frekvensen på den 60 till 75 khz är bra, och kolla att den inte är för mörkt inställd. Och ha bakgrundsljus!
<Angelkiller> Har skiftat mellan "standard" inställningarna ingen av dessa känns bra, så jag har gjort en "egen" konfiguration med hjälp av mjukvara och referens bilder, men tycker inte att det blir bra...
<maxjezy> Angelkiller: är det en LED skärm? tycker ibland ljuset är för starkt på mina LED skärmar, brukar normalt skruva ner det till lägsta ljuset!
<Angelkiller> Har 60 khz aktivt och 1920*1080, dock står skärm som "okänd" i skärminställningarna.
<Angelkiller> Skärmen är en BenQ TFT 24" G2420HDBL LED : https://www.inet.se/artikel/2203101/benq-tft-24-g2420hdbl-led
<Angelkiller> Sitter till ett ati Gigabyte Radeon HD6850 1GB  med DVI kabel
<maxjezy> Angelkiller: läste du kundrecensionerna?
<Angelkiller> maxjezy: 95% tycker den är bra 1 som klagat på färg, ljus och svärtan
<realubot> Mhm, positiva ord om skärmen på Prisjakt i.a.f. Är LED-skärmar väldigt ljusstarka? Ska man akta sig för LED? :S
<Angelkiller> realubot: Vet inte egentligen går att göra som dom skrev att helt enkelt dra ner på ljusstyrkan.
<Angelkiller> men personligen är jag inte helt nöjd med skärmen. aktivt användande i över 2timmar med paus är på tok för länge med denna skärm.
<Haffe> Det brukar vara värt att lägga pengar på skärmen.
 * X-Sleepy-X tejpar fast 500 kr på sin skärm
<Angelkiller> M hade en dyr samsung tidigare, men gjorde mig av med den samtidigt som jag sålde datorn pga låg upplösning, är dock inte helt säker på att jag gjorde rätt..
<maxjezy> realubot: man kan skruva ner styrkan simpelt
<maxjezy> tycker en ljusstark skärm är att föredra, bara man vet att man kan skruva ner det
<maxjezy> Angelkiller: jag älskar mina samsung's
<Angelkiller> maxjezy: Det kan jag tro
<Angelkiller> Nej nu måste jag gå.
<cahoot> Angelkiller, tänk om det är fel på mottagarsidan?
<maxjezy> bästa skärmarna jag haft, men jag diggar även min DELL trinitron
<Angelkiller> Ha det...
<maxjezy> cahoot: :P
<maxjezy> Angelkiller: you2!
<Angelkiller> ögonen svider efter ca 1½timmes tittande
<cahoot> aha - elallergi
<maxjezy> sänk 60Khz till 60hz
<maxjezy> :)
<Angelkiller> Inte det också.. blir att flytta till skogen..
<Angelkiller> tyckte också att khz lät högt, men tänkte inte mer på det...
<Angelkiller> ha det igen
<maxjezy> :)
<realubot> Asus eller Samsung? Vad säger ni?
<realubot> Generellt?
<maxjezy> Samsung självklart.
<CasperN> har väl aldrig varit några större prylskandaler från någon av dem, eller?
<realubot> Jag tänkter på skärmar generellt nu. Inte alla deras övriga grejer.
<realubot> *tänker
<CasperN> har aldrig hört något direkt illa om någon av dem iaf
<CasperN> har en polare som hade problem med en samsungskärm som jag också äger sedan ett par år tillbaks
<CasperN> men det kan väl hända alla
<CasperN> halva skärmen dog första dagarna och blev svart typ
<CasperN> så det var väl ett måndagsex som han fick byta
<maxjezy> klart att en bättre samsungskärm slår en sämre acer skärm
<maxjezy> osv.
<maxjezy> ofta är det ju som sagt priset som styr
<CasperN> precis
<realubot> Acer ja. Men nu snackar vi Asus och Samsung i samma prisklass.
<CasperN> och tillverkningsfel kan man få från alla
<maxjezy> men samsung gör bra skärmar, kanske bäst av alla lågprisskärmar.
<Silasle> Båda två är väl relativt bra
<realubot> Jag har en 22" Acer-skärm och den ser helt klart dålig ut jämfört en Dell-skärm.
<realubot> Acer är lågbudget, helt klart.
<Silasle> Om man inte tänker specifikt på skärmar så skulle jag dock hellre köpa asus
<realubot> Mm.
<realubot> Fast man får två Acer-skärmar till priset av en Dell-skärm typ.
<maxjezy> skulle jag köpa tv så är samsung det givna alternativet
<CasperN> hp och dell är ju annars två väldigt populära skärmtillverkare vad jag förstått, men deras semi professionella skärmar i 5-8k klassen
<Haffe> PÃ¥ tal om det.
<Haffe> Glöm det.
<maxjezy> Haffe: done
<Haffe> Bra.
<realubot> Mhm, en Dell-skärm för 5 papp eller mer än nog betydligt bättre än många andra skärmar.
<CasperN> har en gammal al1916w från acer, billigaste som fanns när den släpptes
<CasperN> men den lever än
<realubot> Jag har en AL2216W.
<CasperN> inte helt hemsk alltså, men långt ifrån bra färger
<CasperN> den duger till irc och musikspelare
<maxjezy> jag älskar färgerna på min DELL
<maxjezy> men jag är lite noijig att den ska spränga mig i bitar
<realubot> Ja, det är långt ifrån bra. Jag tänker ju inte på det men om jag sätter mig framför en ny, bra skärm så märker jag hur dassig min skärm är. :S
<maxjezy> realubot: testa sätt ut den på annons och köp en ny med några hundralappar imellan
<realubot> Min skärm kostade 2500 kr när den var ny. Det var x år sedan.
<realubot> maxjezy: Nej, inte en chans. Jag får inte mycket för den här skärmen nu. Den har ju flera år på nacken.
<maxjezy> realubot: min mor sålde en bil som de förväntades få 5 tusen för
<CasperN> sälja en pryl! är du galen!
<Silasle> På tal om dellskärmar så fanns det en riktigt bra ips skärm för ett bra pris på dustin
<maxjezy> de fick närmare 30
<maxjezy> och kunde få mera.
<realubot> Oj.
<maxjezy> folk verkar inte alltid ha så stor koll på värdet på saker
<bittin_> http://soundcloud.com/synsun/synsun-spring-mix-2011/ take some psy
<realubot> Jag hade då inte gett mycket för en flera år gammal 22-tummare när nya går för 1500-2000 kr eller något.
<maxjezy> de tror att det är billigare på blocket, därför kollar de inte andra ställen (dvs nya saker)
<realubot> Jag hade inte ens gett en tusing för en beg. 22".
<Silasle> http://www.dustinhome.se/pd_5010456532.aspx
<CasperN> maxjezy: du verkar inte ha koll på prylars värde, att äga skräp är ovärderligt!
<realubot> maxjezy: Jo, i.o.f.s.
<realubot> Silasle: Mm, intressant.
<maxjezy> CasperN: jorå, jag har ju 3 st CRT skärmar
<CasperN> bara 3....
<CasperN> ajaja
<CasperN> du behöver fler
<maxjezy> jag kan hämta 10 till idag, om klockan varit under 6
<Silasle> realubot: Ja, själv skulle man gärna vilja ha en sån :)
<realubot> Jag ska inte köpa en ny skärm nu ändå. Jag är mest intresserad rent allmänt. :)
<maxjezy> jag försöker bara ta hem bra CRT skärmar
<realubot> CRT?
<realubot> Usch.
<CasperN> är ju jättemysigt med crt
<realubot> Jag kommer ihåg när man lyfte CRT-skärmar. Sicket slit!
<CasperN> inga element behövs på vintern
<maxjezy> realubot: då ska du testa bära min skärm
<maxjezy> OJ OJ OJ, den är tung så inåt helvete.
<realubot> maxjezy: Haha. Styreträning att bära CRT-skrämar.
<realubot> *skärmar
<maxjezy> väger nog 3 ggr mer än en vanlig CRT
<maxjezy> i samma storlek
<realubot> *styrketräning
<realubot> Det är tur att TFT-skärmarna kom så CRT försvann. Fy.
<realubot> TFT/LCD is the shit.
<CasperN> minns min gamla viewsonic 22" crt, den var tung och fin, krävdes mer än IKEA bord för att ha den stabil
<realubot> Sanslöst.
<CasperN> var ett riktigt monster
<maxjezy> CasperN: jag vågar inte ha min CRT på bordet ens
<Silasle> Jag vill ha O-LED-skärmar i datorskärmsstorlek ;)
<CasperN> maxjezy: nä de gör bäst som fotpallar i vilket fall
<maxjezy> har ett eget bord för den skärmen
<maxjezy> stog att mitt nya ikeabord inte ska lastas med över 20kg har jag för mig
<CasperN> samma här, det bordet jag sitter vid nu hade aldrig klarat den gammla skärmen
<maxjezy> enligt google ska en sån skärm jag har väga 31kg
<maxjezy> tror den här har lite mer vikt i sig
<maxjezy> minst 40
<peppis> :)
<maxjezy> finns det fler showtime kanaler
<maxjezy> tänkte, är det en svensk variant och en i USA tex
<CasperN> realubot: minns du att jag undrade om alt+printscr för att ta skärmdumpar av fönster, det löste ju sig tillslut att jag bytte till mod4+Print
<CasperN> men råkar någon veta varför jag inte kan ta en skärmdump av photoshop som körs genom wine?
<Ninja-E3> fungerar photoshop genom wine? :O
<CasperN> ja
<Ninja-E3> hade ingen aning.. x(
<CasperN> är kravet att fönsterhaneteraren används eller något kanske?
<Ninja-E3> är det något man måste göra eller fungerar det bra utan några configs?
<CasperN> det är en massa jobb man måste göra
<CasperN> finns lättare sätt
<Ninja-E3> xO
<CasperN> det finns torrents med färdiga lösningar
<CasperN> problemet är inte att köra CS5 i wine
<CasperN> utan att installera det via wine
<Ninja-E3> hmm..
<Ninja-E3> vad behövs?
<CasperN> så man måste installera det via windows
<CasperN> och flytta en färdi install till wine mapparna
<Ninja-E3> går det genom virtuellbox? tex
<CasperN> går säkert
<Ninja-E3> inte hela världen men ändå jobb haha
<CasperN> lättaste är nog att bara besöka piratebay och söka på linux + photoshop
<CasperN> så sparar du dig en massa arbete
<Ninja-E3> mjo
<Ninja-E3> haha :P
<CasperN> finns några som redan automatiserat allt
<CasperN> så du kör bara ett script typ så är det klart
<Ninja-E3> mjo
<CasperN> men annars funkar allt utom wacomstöd vad jag vet
<Ninja-E3> borde väl fungera
<Ninja-E3> ok
<CasperN> 3dfunktioner och annat som många inte använder, allt funkar, vissa saker kan ta längre tid än i windows, men många saker går i gengäld mycket snabbare också
<Ninja-E3> får väl ta och ta och testa :D
<CasperN> det jag stör mig mest på är att man inte kan fixa anti aliasing på gui texten mer än menyer som styrs av windows temat
<hume> hej... nån som vet hur jag får grub att visa meny vid boot? så jag kan välja vilken kärna jag ska köra
<CasperN> så det ser lite 90tal ut
<hume> ubuntu 11.04
<cahoot> titta i /etc/default/grub
<CasperN> hume: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/show-the-grub-menu-by-default-on-ubuntu/
<hume> CasperN, men det där är grub 1....
<CasperN> aha
<Ninja-E3> :P
<hume> så hur gör jag i grub2?
<CasperN> kollar någon av de andra 344000 resultaden här http://www.google.se/#hl=sv&q=grub+11.04+show+menu&oq=grub+11.04+show+menu&aq=f&aqi=&aql=undefined&gs_sm=e&gs_upl=1210l54055l3l19l19l1l10l10l0l231l1442l0.5.3l8&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&fp=2fb5114bd1363b1&biw=1920&bih=905
<CasperN> resultaten*
<hume> CasperN, jo...jag kollar också genom en massa
<hume> pok...man ska hålla ner shift...provar
<cahoot> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Configuring%20GRUB%202
<bittin_> bah, jag som tänkte åka långt åt helvete och ligga så mår tjejen dåligt och har inte lust
<CasperN> wow, visste inte att TF2 var free 2 play
<CasperN> det borde väl funka fint i ubuntu via wine
<Haffe> Kanske.
<CasperN> platinum på wineHQ iaf
<CasperN> http://www.fz.se/bloggar/omh/20110624/team-fortress-2-free-2-play
<CasperN> rätt coolt, det är ju ett väldigt populärt spel redan som säkert säljer fortfarande
<maxjezy> WOW
<maxjezy> ska vi spela?
<CasperN> nej
<CasperN> måste packa
<CasperN> ska till Finland imorgon natt
<CasperN> men en annan gång helt klart
<bittin_> jag köpte det för längesen
<CasperN> jag ångrar att jag inte köpte det för länge sedan
<CasperN> när det var riktigt hett
<CasperN> det är ju ändå väldigt kul att se valve arbeta på ett spel i 4 år efter att det släppts
<maxjezy> installerar det nu
<maxjezy> steam dvs
<maxjezy> steamplattformen uppdateras!
<maxjezy> verkar gå bra hittills. skapar konto nu.
<CasperN> steam funkar felfritt
<CasperN> med wine
<maxjezy> den verkar stanna upp bra länge på "skapar konto"
<maxjezy> nu så
<CasperN> och valve har väl sagt att de ska uppehålla stöd via wine så gott det går
<CasperN> det tar tid
<CasperN> det gör det i windows också
<maxjezy> nice, har bara spelat CS1,5
<CasperN> bara att gå till butiken och välja "gratis att spela"
<CasperN> sedan välja TF2 och installera det
 * realubot lagar mat.
<maxjezy> sökte på team fort bara
<maxjezy> finns det fler spel som är gratis?
<CasperN> en del
<maxjezy> nice, hoppas att min dator klarar spelet
<CasperN> vad är bra underhållning när man ska till Finland på obestämd tid utan för många tekniska prylar, sprit tänker jag låta bli, Finnar bär kniv...
<Haffe> Besöka Stockmanns?
<Haffe> Suomenlinna kanske är något för dig.
<maxjezy> CasperN: tamagotchi?
<CasperN> eller ska inte vara i Finland, men ska hämta en båt
<CasperN> maxjezy: bra idé
<CasperN> så ska spendera en jävla massa tid i en liten segelbåt
<maxjezy> bättre sällskap får man leta efter
<CasperN> utan någon teknisk lyx
<maxjezy> kortlek
<Haffe> CasperN: Det låter som att du vill ta med dig ett PSP.
<CasperN> frågan är var man hittar en tamagotchi
<CasperN> nja mitt problem är att jag får abstinensbesvär när jag inte är nära min kära dator, blir som klåda på huden
<Haffe> Det är värst första dygnet.
<CasperN> nä
<maxjezy> CasperN: pandora?
<CasperN> det blir värre och värre
<CasperN> maxjezy: mjo
<CasperN> den åker väl med
<CasperN> men den har jag inte lika mycket dragning till som min pc
<maxjezy> finns det kanske någon linuxvariant till tamagotchi?
<CasperN> den är lixom ny, och lite mobbad
<maxjezy> CasperN: ska ni segla till sverige?
<CasperN> mm, från åbo typ, till vänern
<CasperN> via göta kanal
<maxjezy> hur lång tid tar det?
<maxjezy> 2-3 veckor?
<CasperN> inte den blekaste hur lång tid det kan ta
<maxjezy> om du inte är här inom 5 veckor så dödförklarar vi dig
<maxjezy> damn vilken tid det tar att installera team forträss
<CasperN> bör väl ta 3-4 dagar att segla över till Sverige med en liten båt, någon dag extra att ta sig till Göta kanal
<CasperN> fast hur lång tid det tar att gå igenom där vet jag inte
<CasperN> alltså vad fan är detta? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rIu5B3Fsstg&feature=player_embedded
<maxjezy> hoppas ni får fint väder
<CasperN> vem fan lägger ned kameran framför en fiskmås mitt i natten?
<CasperN> känns så sjukt skumt
<Haffe> Någon som har tråkigt?
<CasperN> jag
<CasperN> :D
<CasperN> sett samma video 5 gr nu för att fatta varför det händer
<maxjezy> fan va häftig!
<CasperN> varför attakerar fiskmåsen honom så?
<CasperN> den bara går fram
<Mandrew> fiskmåsen är Göteborgs vakthund mot Stockholmare. därför attackerar han snuben
<maxjezy> han hade coola videos
<CasperN> maxjezy: ca 40% klart för mig
<CasperN> tf2
<maxjezy> här skapar den lokala spelcachefiler
<maxjezy> står även, förbereder team fortress isntallatinooon
<CasperN> nedladdningshastigheten är inte den bästa
<maxjezy> 2-filer för installation
<maxjezy> säkert lagt på en skitserver
<maxjezy> bara för det är gratis
<CasperN> runt 800kb/s för mig
<CasperN> men runt 7gb
<maxjezy> står inget sånt för mig
<maxjezy> har säkert inte kommit in i installationen ens
<CasperN> det kommer när det börjar ladda ned
<CasperN> nä
<maxjezy> 7Gb för det spelet?
<CasperN> mm
<maxjezy> oj
<maxjezy> kommer min netbook klara spelet ens?
<maxjezy> kanske ska avbryta redan nu
<CasperN> läs systemkraven
<maxjezy> jag har 1,7 ghz och 512 ram. som kraven säger
<maxjezy> sen det där nvidia märket ignorerade jag
<CasperN> är nog inga problem då
<maxjezy> kanske ska dra igång andra datorn och installera där samtidigt
<CasperN> maxjezy: man kan välja hämtningsserver i steam inställningarna, det gjorde en hel del för nedladdningshastigheten
<maxjezy> okej, gör det på andra datorn
<maxjezy> fastnade i att försöka få igång blender på den
<maxjezy> med cycles
<maxjezy> idag har jag varit så finurlig minsan att jag förberedit nattkäket redan på dagen
<maxjezy> så det står färdigt i kylen och bara väntar
<maxjezy> på netbooken verkar det skitit sig
<maxjezy> har inte hänt någonting
<maxjezy> men ... rör sig iaf
<Dynamit> hej jag vill installera xbmc på Ubuntu 11.04 men det verkar inte finnas någon pre-compiled för 11.04 gör det inte det?
<Philip5> Dynamit: tror det finns en ppa med det
<realubot> Kaffe nu.
<realubot> CasperN: Ja, jag minns Alt+PrtScr problemet. Jag hade ju samma bugg i mitt system.
<maxjezy> här är det iaf pastasallad med potatissallad och tabasco
<maxjezy> realubot: är det du som är ubot på ubuntu forumet?
<realubot> maxjezy: Japp. Hur så?
<maxjezy> tänkte bara :)
<maxjezy> såg att det var ganska lika nick's så
<realubot> maxjezy: Mm, vad heter du där då?
<maxjezy> vet inte riktigt
<maxjezy> sk se efter
<maxjezy> whatafakk
<maxjezy> har nog bara svarat på en tråd
<Linda^> :o
<maxjezy> Linda^: tappa du hakan nu?
<Linda^> aa
<maxjezy> varför?
<Linda^> vet inte
<maxjezy> du trodde jag va värsta forumspostaren
<maxjezy> som hjälper alla
<Linda^> aa
<maxjezy> jag har iaf lyckats hjälpa en ynka själ
<Linda^> Gött!
<maxjezy> det är något skumt nu
<maxjezy> hela linuxvärlden står lixom still mer eller mindre
<maxjezy> även forum, chatt osv.
<Linda^> Kan det inte vara... semestertider?
<maxjezy> kan det vara?
<maxjezy> brukar inte nördarna semestra framför datorn?
<CasperN> jo
<Linda^> Vet inte :o
<CasperN> känns ju fel, linuxvärlden borde vara mer aktiv pga gsoc
<D0minat0r> humm va kallas det när man har drömt och tror det är minnen man kom ihåg på morgonen man vaknar?
<maxjezy> typ, du drömmer att du har fått en supermega bra dator
<maxjezy> så tror du att det är verkligt även efter du vaknat?
<D0minat0r> ja precis
<maxjezy> tror de drömmarna kallas mardröm
<D0minat0r> men ett exempel jag hade dröm om att jag verkligen klippts gräsmattan tex men klart de va ju en dröm men jag fick huvudvärk av att det inte var gjort
<D0minat0r> är inte första gången
<D0minat0r> och alltid bara små idiotiska grejor vardagliga grejor
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
<CasperN> he did it!
<x_link> ;D
<D0minat0r> oj x_link lever :)
<maxjezy> D0minat0r: antar du sover för dåligt
<x_link> 0000-dansen vs. 00:00-dansen
<x_link> 00:00-ser kanske bättre ut.
<x_link> Dock kan jag inte bara ändra trenden sådär.
<maxjezy> klardrömmer och sen vaknar du utan att suddat ut det.
<CasperN> klardröm så vet man att man drömmer
<maxjezy> ja, fast, vet man verkligen?
<maxjezy> tänk om man drömmer när man är vaken
<maxjezy> och lever i drömmarna
<D0minat0r> för mig är det att när jag får dom drömmarna tror jag ju att det är ett minne på morgonen
<maxjezy> D0minat0r: har du testat att klippa gräset innan du drömmer tex?
<maxjezy> alla drömmar som inte innebär i utlösning är mardrömmar för mig
<D0minat0r> maxjezy: njee men gräset är typ 30cm högt på bakgården kanske därförjag drömmer det är klippt :)
<maxjezy> american dream typ
<maxjezy> den perfekta tillvaron som du drömmer om
<maxjezy> gräset klipper sig inte själv, och drömmarna klipper det inte heller :P
<D0minat0r> maxjezy: kan ha en bra poäng där, kan kanske bli så efter att man varit en "familj" i 10 år sen leva ensam
<D0minat0r> i alla fall jobbig huvudvärk på mornarna komma på att de va en dröm :P
<maxjezy> jag skulle verkligen se över sovrutinerna iaf om du drömmer för mycket
<maxjezy> dvs, kommer ihåg vad du drömmer
<D0minat0r> har börjat komma ihåg typ varje natt sistone
<maxjezy> sommartid brukar det vara så
<maxjezy> ljuset påverkar oss nordbor på det sättet
<D0minat0r> kan ju vara stororsak haft problem som fasiken nu denna sommar när jag inte jobbat, första sommaren sen gymnasiet jag är utan jobb
<maxjezy> nice med sommarlov ibland :)
<D0minat0r> inte om det är såhär
<D0minat0r> :P
<D0minat0r> en natt har jag drömt jag bytte knivarna och vassa föremål i köket från låda vars sonen når nu till ett skåp högre upp... tror du jag vart konfunderad på morgonen när jag skulle ta en kniv från skåpet och dom var ju såklart inte där utan i lådan vars odm alltid är
<maxjezy> klipp gräset så är du utmattad och sover bättre.
<maxjezy> dina drömmar verkar berätta hur du ska göra, som de'javu fast innan det händer i verkligheten.
<maxjezy> ta vara på gåvan, klipp gräset och byt lådor!
<D0minat0r> :)
<maxjezy> om jag hade en hjärna som berättade vad jag skulle göra, de vore grejt!
<Philip5> ja lyssna nu på farbror maxjezy
<D0minat0r> fan börjar ju bli rädd :P
<maxjezy> ditt namn är Lena Philip5son!
<Philip5> maxjezy: hade du skaffat ny mobil förresten?
<maxjezy> Philip5: näpp, drömde du det?
<Philip5> nä
<maxjezy> jag funderade på det idag dock
<maxjezy> men har inte nämnt något här
<maxjezy> såg att det finns en nokia med comviq kontant för 99 kr
<maxjezy> värsta klippet
<Philip5> det var väl någon som rejpade din inloggning och frågade om hur man kunde föra över spotifykonto man fick med gratis 6 mån från telia
<maxjezy> Philip5: aha, jag frågade i en kompis räkning
<Philip5> om det nu var från telia
<Philip5> aha
<Philip5> trodde det var din tjej som ville sno spotify av dig :D
<maxjezy> haha!
<maxjezy> vi kör inte spotify längre
<Philip5> så jag ville inte säga hur man gjorde :D
<Philip5> jag har bara kört gratis spotify förrut men nu har jag gratis premium med min nya lur
<Philip5> får se om jag behåller det sedan
<maxjezy> dom har ju gjort om vanliga gratis spotify
<maxjezy> man kan ju bara lyssna några gånger på en låt
<Philip5> jo jag vet. det blev så med mitt gratiskonto också
<Philip5> men nu kan jag ju köra native linux spotify
<D0minat0r> försöka leta information om såna drömmar hittar man ju bara konstia sidor
<maxjezy> Philip5: bara med premium fortfarande väl?
<Philip5> verkar så
<Philip5> de har visst inte portat reklammotorn till linux
<Philip5> är inga adds i klienten eller i streamen
<maxjezy> hur svårt ska det vara?
<maxjezy> ett par kvällar borde väl räcka?
<Philip5> de kanske inte är så motiverade om reklamupplägget är påväg ut
<maxjezy> sant så sant.
<maxjezy> dom kanske tänker som så att vi linuxrävar får de mesta gratis endå
<Philip5> hehe
<Silasle> Jag slutade med spotify efter att de gjorde om gratisdelen, linuxklienten var väl inte så viktig. Wine funkar ju utan några som helst problem
<CasperN> som de flesta utvecklare är de väl lata och uttråkade, de gjorde en rush, spotify föddes, nu sitter de säkert bara och administrerar allt
<Philip5> kanske är som med android. de är ju mycket sämre än folk med iphone på att betala för sina appar
<CasperN> inte konstigt att man utvecklar för iphone för att få in pengar dvs
<Philip5> typ
<CasperN> det är ju ett ställningstagande man får ta
<Philip5> på android så har folk mer tolerans mot reklamgrejs i apparna. det däremot inte hur mycket man tjänar på reklamen i apparna
<Philip5> över tid kanske det blir mer än de kronor som en app brukar kosta
<CasperN> inte heller vill linuxfolk se massa kommersiella programlösningar om de inte bygger på att följa öppna standarder
<Silasle> Androidanvändarna är väl vana vid att få all mjukvara gratis. IOS säljer mer bland de betalningsvilliga grupperna, priset för själva telefonen är ju redan högt.
<maxjezy> ska man sälja något till en iphone mupp ska man ta överpris
<maxjezy> annars köper han inte.
<Philip5> jo med iphone ska det väl kosta för det är väl status bara det
<CasperN> samma som idioter som köper vanliga tshirts för 1000kr
<maxjezy> jag köper 6 t-shirts för 99 kr
<maxjezy> för 1000 kr får jag 60 st
<maxjezy> vilken idiot betalar 1000 kr för tshirt
<CasperN> http://shop.nudiejeans.com/system/search/product.asp?id=1579&b=23&page=1&rnum=27
<CasperN> många betalar nog inte 1000kr
<CasperN> men säkert 500spänn utan att tänka längre
<maxjezy> ser ut som en nersunkad gammal runk t-skjorta.
<CasperN> precis
<CasperN> seriöst vem fan köper en sån tshirt, T-shirt made in 100% cotton that have a unique vintage wash, this is  made in our special LAB laundry in Italy. It has an indigo print at  chest. The print is hand made which makes each garment unique. At the  back of the neck you find the new Nudie Lab stamp made in laser.
<CasperN> seriöst största bullshit jag läst idag
<CasperN> vem fan vill ha handgjort skit för det första?
<maxjezy> om jag ska betala 1000 kr för en t-shirt vill jag även få med handen som gjort den.
<CasperN> vill ju hellre se någon värsting printer med miljöfarliga färger som kan garantera att skiten klarar napalam om så krävs
<maxjezy> precis
<maxjezy> 16 fickor för alla möjliga ting
<maxjezy> inbyggd klätterutrustning
<maxjezy> och fallskärm
<maxjezy> kevlar
<CasperN> hmm fallskärm, maxjezy hur var det med det?
<maxjezy> det är väl inte ens förbjudet att skriva "handgjord" även fast den inte är det.
<CasperN> nej, inte att skriva ekologiskt heller
<maxjezy> CasperN: justja!
<CasperN> eller fairtrade
<maxjezy> bor du nära falköping?
<CasperN> japp
<maxjezy> det är minsan där det sker
<CasperN> är i falköping en gång i veckan typ
<maxjezy> jag har dock inte hittat kuveret ännu
<maxjezy> men tjejen min sa att det är där
<CasperN> ojdå
<maxjezy> ska ta och städa imorgon och se om jag hittar det
<CasperN> det är ju typ där jag bor
<CasperN> och där jag borde flyga...
<CasperN> får fan packa om min egna fallskärm
<CasperN> min nödfallskärm dvs
<maxjezy> well, om ja hittar den är du sugen?
<CasperN> jadå
<CasperN> jag tar den seriöst
<maxjezy> bra
<CasperN> skulle sparka upp pilot mitt i natten om jag kunde
<maxjezy> annars förblir det oanvänt
<maxjezy> och då tjänar dom bara pengar
<CasperN> jag använder den direkt jag får den
<CasperN> så fort det bara går
<maxjezy> jag vet att det ligger i en av 10 korgar här hemma
<maxjezy> eller i en garderob
<CasperN> ta det imorgon, jag vet inte hur länge jag är hemma dock
<maxjezy> fan att du inte påminnit mig
<CasperN> annars tar vi det när jag kommer hem från Finland bara
<CasperN> glömt
<CasperN> mycket att tänka på
<CasperN> du kan ju skicka den till mig ändå
<CasperN> huset är inte tomt
<maxjezy> well, hittar jag den imorgon så spar jag den tills du kommer hem
<maxjezy> lägger den på en bra plats
<maxjezy> tjejen vill hoppa men jag vill inte att hon vill.
<maxjezy> sen har vi inte råd eller lust att åka till falköping
<CasperN> lägg den så hon inte hittar den :)
<maxjezy> säkert 100 mil eller nåt
<CasperN> typ
<CasperN> eller lägg den i ett brev
<maxjezy> helt ovärt
<CasperN> björkvägen 9,  53274 skara
<maxjezy> om vi inte hade barn hade hon fått åka och hoppa
<CasperN> äh klart hon ska hoppa, vad kan hända :)
<CasperN> du också igentligen
<CasperN> men kan ni seriöst inte byta ställe då?
<maxjezy> alltså, jag menar, hon hade fått åka och hoppa
<CasperN> Falköping ligger ju andra sidan Sverige så
<maxjezy> men nu kostar det pengar, knas med barn osv.
<maxjezy> vem ska hålla barnet medans hon hoppar
<CasperN> äh, kan väl vara med i flygplanet?
<maxjezy> LOL
<maxjezy> näe
<CasperN> flygplanet brukar hinna landa innan fallskärmshopparna
<maxjezy> jag går verkligen inte igång på sånt
<maxjezy> hatar höjder
<maxjezy> får svinel på norraberget
<CasperN> hehe då är inte paramotor något för dig kanske
<CasperN> det är iof den låga höjden som känns mest
<maxjezy> jag vågar flyga vanliga stora flyg
<CasperN> eller när man har en referenspunkt
<maxjezy> men inte helikopters osv
<CasperN> att sitta i en helikopter är ju som att sitta i en bil
<CasperN> mycket roligare med skärmflygning då man slipper ha en cockpit runt sig
<maxjezy> jobbigt att det är natt, vill leta reda på den skiten nu
<CasperN> sånhär sele vill jag ha http://www.parakiting.nl/kortel%20kruyer.jpg
<CasperN> minimal :)
<CasperN> den jag har nu funkar som en airbag typ
<CasperN> så om jag drar i marken hårt ska den funka som en redan uppblåst krockkudde
<maxjezy> ser ut som en sexgunga
<CasperN> kan användas som en iaf
<realubot> D0minat0r: Deja vu?
<realubot> D0minat0r: http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/D%C3%A9j%C3%A0_vu
<maxjezy> :)
<D0minat0r> Déjà vu kan vara ett tecken på intelligens men också på schizofreni.
<D0minat0r> haha
<D0minat0r> errr...
<maxjezy> well, bättre med schitzofreni då
<maxjezy> *gäsp*
<D0minat0r> :O
<realubot> Wikipedia är inte allid så seriöst.
<maxjezy> undra när weeds kommer på torrent
<maxjezy> vad är klockan i USA nu?
<realubot> *inte alltid
<realubot> maxjezy: 18:56 Monday (EDT) - Time in New York, NY, USA
<realubot> googla: time ny
<realubot> Google knows.
<D0minat0r> jag hitta också nå konstig infromation om att det är det undermedvetna som "kommer ihåg" en alternativ realitet baserad på olika val man gör i livet..då slutade jag läsa.. :P
<CasperN> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3QcMB2owFc&playnext=1&list=PL148D0C53FC821BE9
<CasperN> det där är knäppt, en virvelvind är för det första väldigt väldigt ovanliga, men ändå råkar de förekomma absolut då de inte får göra det, när skärmflygare och hängflygare råkar sitta fast i sin utrustning
<CasperN> snacka om att folk har dåliga odds
#ubuntu-se 2011-06-28
<realubot> 16:00 Monday (PDT) - Time in Los Angeles, CA, USA
<realubot> 3h mellan LA och NY.
<maxjezy> CasperN: just såna ods jag inte vill ha
<maxjezy> älskar den här fiskmåsfilmen
<maxjezy> bästa jag sett på tuben
<CasperN> :D
<CasperN> maxjezy: jag får ta och leta upp lite skräckexempel så du inte skickar din brud till Falköping :)
<CasperN> till att börja med är Falköping ett känt ställe för galningar :)
<CasperN> Falköpingskliniken har hand om en hel del av dem
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> jag tror minsan min tjej bott där
<CasperN> inte på falköpingskliniken hoppas jag iaf :D
<maxjezy> nej, hon får inte åka nåågonstans för att hon ammar
<maxjezy> och jag vill inte åka till falköping
<maxjezy> jag styr henne med järnhand
<CasperN> hehe, tro mig ingen vill åka till falköping :)
<maxjezy> :)
<CasperN> värre ställe får man leta hela världen för att hitta
<CasperN> är väl inte där så ofta längre, brukar ta tåget därifrån, men sicken jäkla håla
<CasperN> fint ställe att åka longboard dock, men det finns bättre
<realubot> Det är väl bara ett ställe som gäller egentligen: Göteboooorg.
<CasperN> realubot: även om jag inte bor där håller jag med dig lite
<CasperN> mycket trevlig stad
<realubot> Ja, just det.
<realubot> CasperN: Var bor du då?
<CasperN> utanför skara
<CasperN> så har en timme till gbg
<realubot> CasperN: Känner du Bertan?
<CasperN> lika väl som du förmodligen känner alla i Göteborg :)
<realubot> Vi har ju en historia här med maxjezy och Bertan.
<realubot> CasperN: Så stort är ju inte Göteborg. Och ja, jag känner Lasse Kroner och Ingvar Oldsberg.
<realubot> maxjezy: Du hånglade väl upp Bertan en gång eller om han hånglade upp dig eller om han ville ligga med din kompis eller vad det var?
<realubot> Linda^: Sover du?
<CasperN> whoo! nytt UDK, precis lagom till att jag inte ska få leka med det...
<maxjezy> realubot: WHAT?
<realubot> maxjezy: Ja? Ville inte Bertan ligga med din kompis?
<realubot> CasperN: UDK?
<CasperN> spelmotorkit
<realubot> Jaha.
<CasperN> coola grejer, inom en kanske kortare framtid även för android
<maxjezy> realubot: vet inte det jag.
<maxjezy> min kompis vem?
<CasperN> men det kan dröja pga hårdvarutillverkarna
<realubot> maxjezy: Nehe, då var det någon annan då. Det var ju någon som sa att Bertan ville ligga med hans kompis eller något.
<realubot> Äh, glöm det.
<realubot> CasperN: maxjezy har inte legat med Bert Karlsson. Fel av mig.
<CasperN> realubot: skadan är redan skedd, jag får hemska bilder i skallen
<maxjezy> realubot: jaha
<maxjezy> bert karslon
<CasperN> tänker mig de två i ett badkar men mjölk nu
<realubot> Ja, just det.
<CasperN> och lite anndra prylar
<maxjezy> han ville pöka min kompis ja
<realubot> Ja!
<maxjezy> bertan låter mer som en hårig kvinna för mig
<CasperN> vem vet vad han igentligen är
<maxjezy> sant så sant
<maxjezy> alla inom eliten är ju aliens
<CasperN> maxjezy: https://mail.google.com/mail/?ui=2&ik=b4e021f55f&view=att&th=130d36903133f893&attid=0.0.6&disp=emb&zw
<CasperN> hmm
<CasperN> fel
<maxjezy> nu ger jag upp
<maxjezy> team fortress är inte värt 5 timmar installation
<maxjezy> det har inte hänt ett skit
<CasperN> http://www.udk.com/elements/img/June_clip_image006.jpg
<CasperN> deras nya LoD tool
<CasperN> tar hänsyn för texturkartor bla
<CasperN> bygger på simplygon
<CasperN> vilket utan att behöva vet mer är fett jäkla coolt
<maxjezy> :)
<CasperN> rätt nice verktyg att ha om man vill optimera saker, oavsett spelmotor, eller syfte
<CasperN> man kan ju alltid exportera ut saker
<CasperN> fet uppdatering iaf http://www.udk.com/news-beta-jun2011
<CasperN> om man står ut med windows är det en grymt kul motor att leka med
<maxjezy> jag har inget emot windows som produktionsmaskin
<maxjezy> att surfa och leva livet gör jag nog hellre med linux dock
<CasperN> mm, håller med dig
<CasperN> nä nu blire GoT
<maxjezy> är du inte klar med det?
<CasperN> nä var ju en timme per avsnitt typ
<maxjezy> ok, skulle nog tittat alla i sträck jag
<CasperN> jo men det orkar jag inte
<CasperN> somnar ju efter ett par
<maxjezy> justja, jag har ju blenderella!
<CasperN> fan imorgon blir det stressigt
<CasperN> massa skit att göra packa handla
<CasperN> och sedan åka bil till stockholm för färja mitt i natten
<maxjezy> lycka till imorgon, jag har iaf satt en postitlapp som påminnelse att söka reda på skiten
<maxjezy> och prtscreenat din adress
<CasperN> så man är där innan morgontrafiken
<maxjezy> glöm inte köpa en lördagskorv och senap
<CasperN> inte seglat på flera år nu
<CasperN> du vi köpte ett gäng burkar med en lidl korv som är så fucking jävla god!
<CasperN> man sätter i sig en 8 korvar på 10 min
<maxjezy> korv i spad?
<CasperN> och i glasburk
<CasperN> ska kolla vad de heter
<CasperN> bockwurst koer. något
<CasperN> fan skitknepigt namn
<CasperN> men köp skiten
<CasperN> och köp allt som finns
<maxjezy> kan man äta direkt ur burk?
<maxjezy> isf kan man ju köpa och gå ut och smaka
<CasperN> bockwurst kuoreton nakki
<CasperN> japp
<maxjezy> och gå in igen och köpa mer
<CasperN> precis
<realubot> Haha.
<CasperN> köp en burk med 8 körvar
<CasperN> ät upp den
<CasperN> köp upp allt som finns kvar
<maxjezy> bockwurst skinkorv
<CasperN> http://forum.strogi.net/uploads/monthly_08_2010/post-3536-1283106534,0641_thumb.jpg
<realubot> Ät upp allt, glasburken med.
<maxjezy> getkorv?
<CasperN> så ser den ut
<CasperN> vi tänkte leva på sån korv när vi är på segelbåten
<maxjezy> ah, känner igen den förpakkningen
<realubot> Segelbåt?
<CasperN> mm ska segla hem en båt från södra Finland
<realubot> Oj, oj, över hela Östersjön?
<realubot> Hur ska det sluta?
<CasperN> mm
<CasperN> och via göta kanal
<realubot> Det låter farligt.
<CasperN> och det vet ni väl hur det kan sluta
<maxjezy> well, det kanske är medvind hela vägen
<CasperN> fat chance
<realubot> CasperN: Jag läste om en snubbe som seglade fel och seglade till Kaliningrad under Kalla kriget. Han kom inte hem på år och dar.
<CasperN> blir med 100% säkerhet motvind hela resan
<maxjezy> CasperN: ska jag förlänga väntetiden till 10 veckor?
<realubot> CasperN: http://www.svd.se/kultur/pojkaventyret-slutade-i-gulag_490745.svd
<maxjezy> sen dödförklaras ni
<CasperN> realubot: den risken finns inte, de skulle sända hem mig direkt
<maxjezy> officiellt här på chatten
<CasperN> men det är några år sedan jag seglade senast
<CasperN> äh det går nog bra, jag är bara rädd att man blir uttråkad :) med säger man så så lär det väl bli storm och annat skoj
<CasperN> några flaskor Koskenkorva så går det fort fram :)
<CasperN> nä nu blir det sängen och GoT, gnatt
<realubot> Han är en riktig äventyrare den där CasperN.
<maxjezy> japp
<ttiicc> någon som är vaken?
<delhage> morning
<whomee> mörrn
<Barre> mörrn mörrn
<Coffe> är det något tjall med svenska ubuntu servers?
<coobra> Coffe: ?
<Barre> Coffe: menar du ubuntu-se.org så nej
<coobra> vem hostar ubuntu-se.org  ?
<coobra> någon här innen eller pappaubuntu som gör det ?
<Barre> coobra: Nafallo
<coobra> ojj
<coobra> nice
<Barre> som jobbar på pappaubuntu :/
<coobra> :D
<coobra> Nafallo: <3
<Coffe> bara mina FW som blockade
<Barre> Coffe: :)
<coobra> Coffe: FAILfw
<Coffe> nu ska jag bara fixa så dom kommer åt min dns server. så ska min reverse fungera
<Coffe> någon som kan kolla om ni kan fråga min dns server?  ipv6
<andol> Coffe: Vad vill du att vi ska ställa för frågor då?
<Coffe> vänta
<rolfblidborg> Halåååå!
<rolfblidborg> Jag ircar från en bajjamaja på peace and love!
<Haffe> Har du fått hångla än?
<rolfblidborg> Nope
<rolfblidborg> Det var inget mål igår :-)
<rolfblidborg> Men jag träffade galet mycket folk igår
<rolfblidborg> Både folk som jag känner sen innan och folk jag lärde känna igår
<speakman> mårrn'da!
<rolfblidborg> Morrn!!
<cHarNe2> morrn
<realubot> Väntan är över. realubot är tillbaka.
<speakman> *börjar andas igen*
<amelia> ..
<realubot> Vad händer idag då?
<realubot> Nehe, inte det.
<amelia> jadu, vanliga människor ägnar sig åt sånt där... uhmm... vad heter det nu igen... uhm.. just det.. JOBB!
<speakman> och de andra semestrar inte på irc
<Linda^> realubot: Ja det gjorde jag
<coobra> Linda^: tjena bönan
<Linda^> coobra: Tja cobran
<coobra> hur gåre i Tylösand då ?
<Linda^> coobra: Jodå. Fått mitt första bord för dagen.
<coobra> nice
<coobra> när öppnar stänger ni ?
<coobra> lunch hak eller?
<Linda^> köket 11-23
<Linda^> vill folk sitta och dricka så har vi öppet till 02
<coobra> stort ?
<Linda^> Men det är aldrig folk som kommer hit bara för att dricka..
<coobra> vad har ni för meny ?
<Linda^> farsan är sämst på att fixa här.. Han skulle kunna göra så jävla mycket
<Linda^> grekiskt och italienskt.
<coobra> ojj
<coobra> så om ja kommer ner bjuder du då
<Linda^> nope :)
<coobra> så gulligt av dig
<coobra> tack
<Linda^> It's not mine to bjuda :P
<coobra> pappas ?
<Linda^> Jag kan ge vänner rabatt..
<Linda^> men farsan är så jäkla snål vettu..
<Linda^> ska försöka som fan att inte behöva komma hit nästa sommar :(
<Linda^> jobbar hellre på äldreborende :(
<Linda^> :S
<coobra> Linda^: hjahaha
<coobra> Linda^:  jobbar du för pappa ?
<Linda^> coobra: Ja
<coobra> Linda^:  ahh då kan det bli kompliseat
<coobra> kompliserat*
<Markslap> komplicerat*
<coobra> ja suger
<coobra> getpung
<Markslap> jag*
<Markslap> Antar jag?
<Linda^> :\
<Markslap> :D
<coobra> hahaa
<coobra> :D
<Linda^> komplicerat ja!
<coobra> Markslap: <3
<Markslap> :D
<coobra> gått i 2 timmar
<coobra> så jävla slut
<Markslap> Jag har haft möte i 1½h.
<coobra> jag jobbar på skola = hela sommarn ledig
<coobra> hehe
<coobra> :D
<Markslap> :D
<Markslap> Vad gör du där?
<Markslap> Inte lärare i svenska hoppas jag. :(
<Markslap> Nej men.
<Markslap> Nu jävlas jag lite för mycket.
<coobra> haha
<coobra> nä
<coobra> rastvakt
<coobra> typ
<Markslap> Aha
<Markslap> Flummigt :D
<coobra> inte något coolt
<Markslap> Dealar USB-stickor med Ubuntu på runt hörnet.
<coobra> men så har dom ett problem med ungdomar som blir lite "coola" värstingar typ
<Markslap> ah
<Markslap> Mjo
<coobra> ja har själv varit en buse när jag var liten  :p så jobbar mer och mer med det
<coobra> ja e skitbra på att nå fram till dom
<coobra> 9 av 10 har jag fått från dralla runt göra nada till att bli normala studenter på gymnasiet
<coobra> drella*
<Markslap> Najs
<coobra> en flygplanstekniker
<Haffe> coobra: Det var rätt första gången.
<coobra> ingengör
<Haffe> Det stavas drälla
<coobra> och allt vad dom ska bli
<coobra> ja är typ "bror" med dom nu med får inte betalt för det men känns nice att vara det
<coobra> nya nästa termin ska bli kul
<Coffe> andol, ja om du får en reverse på firewall801.ipv6.sto.alatest.se
<Linda^> tre bord!
<Markslap> Jag har rDNS på min domän: rikskriminalpolisen.com.
<Coffe> Markslap,  om du inte jobbar som polis.. frågan är om de där då inte faller under reglern att du då utger dig för att vara det..
<Markslap> Nepp.
<Markslap> Tveksamt.
<Coffe> nja
<Markslap> Servern står i Tüskland, jag säger aldrig att jag är Polis och sen är domänen reggad utomlands. :P
<Coffe> så du menar .. om jag säger att jag är tysk polis på engelska .. så räknas det inte ?
<Markslap> Det står ju inte Polizei.
<Freze> Coffe: Hejsan!
<Coffe> Hej hej
<Markslap> Coffe: Men jag säger aldrig att jag är polis.
<Markslap> Jag är ingen realubot.
<Coffe> Du utger dig att vara det , men den rdns ju
<Markslap> Huh?
<Freze> Coffe: Undrar om du kan hjälpa mig med VPN problemet som Larsemil & Kimmen hjälpte mig med?...
<Markslap> Jag är ingen polis, har aldrig sagt att jag är en polis eller låtsas att jag är en polis.
<Coffe> Freze,  hinner inte just nu
<Freze> Coffe: Tack ändå!
<Coffe> jag säger bara att det är inte helt tydligt, de kan ju vara en viss risk.
<Markslap> Risk?
<Markslap> Det är kul som fan.
<Markslap> :D
<Markslap> Jag gör ju dom en tjänst dessutom.
<Markslap> HTTP via port 80 pekas om till polisen.se, precis som rikskriminalpolisen.se gör.
<Markslap> :)
<Freze> Markslap: Är du Polis eller inte?
<Coffe> det som är förvillande. är att du har en pekning där .. jag tror faktiskt du skulle torska om någon ville sätta dit dig.
<Freze> 80 används vanligt för HTTP
<Markslap> Freze: Läser du ens?
<Markslap> 12:09:50 PM < Markslap> Jag är ingen polis, har aldrig sagt att jag är en polis eller låtsas att jag är en polis.
<Freze> Markslap: Ena sekunden påstår du och andra förnekar du
<Markslap> Freze: Var har jag sagt att jag är det? :p
<Coffe> [Markslap] (~mark@rikskriminalpolisen.com): mark <--- kollar man sedan den domänen .. så hamnar man hos polisen .. så ja , man skulle lätt kunan tro du var det.
<Freze> Men jag säger aldrig att jag är polis.
<Freze> ...
<Markslap> Coffe: Ja, det är ju det roliga.
<Markslap> Men frågar någon så nekar jag. :P
<Freze> Markslap: Vad inom den polisära jobbar du med då?
<Freze> det*
<Markslap> What?
<Freze> http://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=polisi%C3%A4ra&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<Markslap> Var sa jag att jag var en polis?
<Freze> Markslap: Är du en polis eller inte -> Troll
<Coffe> Din host gör att du ju utger dig för att vara det
<Markslap> Freze: Jag är ingen polis.
<Markslap> Har aldrig sagt det heller. :P
<Coffe> undrar , varför jag fortfarande inte kan skapa partitioner i mitt lediga utrymme
<Markslap> Föe många partitioner kanske?
<Coffe> finns 1
<Freze> Coffe: Är det mindre än 200MB?
<Coffe> Freze,  nej
<Freze> Konstigt vad får du för felmeddleandade angående det
<Markslap> Coffe: aha
<Freze> partionshanteraren
<Coffe> Freze,  tack.. inte för vara dum eller något  , uppskattar verkligen din vilja att hjälpa .. men vi pratar lagring på ett SAN
<Freze> Coffe: Sorry m8
<Coffe> Freze,  absolut ingen fara.. bara jag som e gnällig efter sovit 2h å art i serverhallen hela morgonen
<Freze> Coffe: Aj, brukar inte hålla på med nätverk i lagring så mycket
<Dynamit> någon som vet hur jag får Wine att installera och köra mIRC?
<Coffe> Freze,  alla måste vi börja någon gång
<Coffe> Dynamit, programcentarlen borde ha det.. så du kan installera det därifrån
<Freze> Coffe: Men har inget behov av NAS servar till exempel
<Coffe> Freze,  vad är det du behöver hjälp med ?
<Freze> Coffe: Haha brb
<Dynamit> jag har installerat wine sedan försöker jag använda winetrick men ser inte mIRC i listan
<Dynamit> och anv. jag wine som vanlig så talar wine om att den blockar exe filen som är insallationen av mIRC
<Freze> Coffe: Har en VPN (PrivatVPN), jag måste skriva in i terminalen varje gång för att den ska startas: sudo openvpn /etc/openvpn/PrivatVPN-SE.conf & samt lösen och PW.
<Freze> Jag frågade Kimmen och Larsemil om de kunde hjälpa och det gjorde de men var tvungen att springa till jobbet, iallafall:
<Freze> Jag vill göra så att detta kommando läggs in i autostarten så att det skrivs in som i Windows 7 (rasdial använd:lösen)
<Coffe> Freze,  men du är i ubuntu ?
<Freze> Coffe: Hejsan! Ingen är inne i #Kubuntu, samt att Phlilp5 bara svarar där. Kimmen sa att shellen spelar ingen roll denna gång
<Coffe> nej.
<Coffe> detta ligger under nivån av kde
<Coffe> men du har din conf fil under /etc/openvpn ?
<Kurdistan> hejsan gott folk
<Coffe> Hej
<Dynamit> jag lyckas nu hittade ett sätt att installera mIRC via wine jippi
<Coffe> Dynamit, vad är det stora behovet av mirc ?
<cHarNe2> Dynamit: varför inte testa något nytt?
<Dynamit> jag kör xchat
<Kurdistan> Dynamit, vad ska du med mirc?
<Dynamit> men jag diggar inte den
<kodein> Coffe: klart man ska ha en usel irc-klient.
<kodein> kosta vad det kostar vill
<Dynamit> jag installerar NnS
<Dynamit> Också
<Dynamit> vadå kosta
<Dynamit> har du hört talas om manipulerad exe
<Kurdistan> Dynamit, det finns flera andra irc klient.
<Dynamit> jag använder ju xchat
<Dynamit> men diggar inte den
<Kurdistan> om du inte gillar xchat det vill säga
<Dynamit> pidgin irc
<Dynamit> diggar inte heller
<Kurdistan> Dynamit, har du kollat i förrådet?
<Dynamit> inte helt och hållet
<Kurdistan> http://alternativeto.net/software/mirc/?profile=linux&platform=linux&exactmatch=true
<Kurdistan> merparten av dessa finns i synaptic/programcentral
<Kurdistan> fattar inte varför man ska använda mirc
<Kurdistan> :) xchat fungerar bra
<Freze> coffe: Jag allt ligger i där
<Freze> ja*
<Dynamit> men jag diggar inte xchat men funkar ja
<Kurdistan> Dynamit, om du ändå vill ha mirc så installera playonlinux så fixar den allt åt dig.
<Dynamit> körde via winetrick men det vill inte som jag vill så får nog gjöra det
<Coffe> Freze,  så la du in anv å lösenord i en fil ? och skrev in det i config filen
<Freze> COffe:
<Freze> client
<Freze> dev tap
<Freze> proto udp
<Freze> resolv-retry infinite
<Freze> nobind
<Freze> persist-key
<Freze> persist-tun
<Freze> ca ca.crt
<Freze> ns-cert-type server
<Freze> comp-lzo
<Freze> verb 3
<Freze> remote-random
<Freze> remote 80.67.10.138 21000
<Freze> remote 80.67.10.138 21001
<Freze> remote 80.67.10.138 21002
<Freze> auth-user-pass /etc/openvpn/login
<Freze> och en login som jag skapat i samma mapp där
<Freze> ANVÄNDAR
<Freze> LÖSEN
<Freze> radbrytning det vill säga som Kimmen sa till mig att göra
<Coffe> ok
<Coffe> vad säger den då ? när du försöker köra de
<Freze> Vänta ska köra igen var igår jag prövade
<cHarNe2> Freze: använd => http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Freze> Okej blir för mycket text sant
<Freze> Coffe:
<Freze> http://paste.ubuntu.com/634203/
<Freze> Det ska även komma in i autostarten (När Kubuntu startas)
<Coffe> den säger du måste ha en rad till i config filen
<Coffe> script-security 2
<Freze> Coffe: Ska jag skriva in det i PrivatVPN-SE.conf
<Freze> ?
<Coffe> ja
<Freze> Länger in det innan auth user och prövar
<Coffe> ja
<Freze> ):
<Freze> http://paste.ubuntu.com/634206/
<Freze> La till:
<Freze> script-security 2
<Freze> auth-user-pass /etc/openvpn/login
<Freze> inget mer
<Coffe> mmm raden om ca
<Coffe> ändra den till /etc/openvpn/ca.crt
<Freze> auth-user-pass /etc/openvpn/ca.crt
<Freze> prövar
<Coffe> neeeeeek
<Coffe> -k+j
<Coffe> inte den raden
<Coffe> utan den andra
<Coffe> lägg upp din conf fil på pastbin
<Freze> samma sak
<Freze> vänta gör det nu
<Freze> http://paste.ubuntu.com/634207/
<Coffe> http://paste.ubuntu.com/634208/
<Coffe> testa den
<Freze> Du länkande två
<Freze> Coffe: Du länkande två
<Freze> Aha förlåt jag postade den innan
<Freze> sorry
<Freze> Coffe: Options error: Unrecognized option or missing parameter(s) in /etc/openvpn/PrivatVPN-SE.conf:1: 1 (2.1.3)
<Coffe> ok, men du ändrade fel rad, den ska fortfarnde peka mot lösen där . men den raden ca ca.crt.. den sja vara ca /etc/openvpn/ca.crt
<Freze> Coffe: Ändrade från ca till /etc/openvpn/ca.crt
<Freze> men samma fel
<larsemil> haha fortfarande?
<Freze> Larsemil: :D
<Freze> Coffe svarade inte på ett taget nu
<Freze> Kan du hjälpa mig om du har tid?
<Coffe> samma fe?
<Freze> Japp
<Coffe> så du ändrade tillbaka till din gamla fil , och ändrade bara den raden ?
<Freze> Jag ändrande ifrån ca till /etc/openvpn/ca.crt
<Coffe> ok
<Coffe> vad säger den då är felet ?
<Freze> Options error: Unrecognized option or missing parameter(s) in /etc/openvpn/PrivatVPN-SE.conf:1: 1 (2.1.3)
<Coffe> ok. den säger rad 1 .. vad har du på  rad 1
<Freze> Use --help for more information.
<Freze> :)
<Coffe> jag har helt kört fast , när det gäller att skapa partition 2
<Coffe> ta bort den raden då
<Freze> Det står så i terminalen
<Coffe> pasta din config fil igen
<Freze> http://paste.ubuntu.com/634229/
<Coffe> ta borta alla nr i början..du anv min trasiga
<Freze> skriver in nu
<Freze> 'Options error: Unrecognized option or missing parameter(s) in /etc/openvpn/PrivatVPN-SE.conf:8: /etc/openvpn/ca.crt (2.1.3)
<Coffe> vad har du på rad 8a ?
<Freze> /etc/openvpn/ca.crt
<Coffe> ska stå: ca /etc/openvpn/ca.crt
<dator> Coffe:?
<Coffe> ja
<Coffe> varför godkänner parted bara primary som partitionstyp , och kan man ha flera primary på en disk ?
<bamsefar> Coffe: Du kan ha 4 primary-partitioner.
<Barre> du kan har fyra primary på en disk Coffe,
<Coffe> ok. så då är inte det problemet
<Coffe> Disk geometry for /dev/sdg: 0.000-9536690.000 megabytes
<Coffe> <Coffe> Warning: You requested to create a partition at 5722009.992-9536690.000Mb. The closest Parted can manage is 5722009.991-5722013.983Mb.
<Barre> men du kör ju GPT och där finns einte begränsningen på 4 partitioner...
<Coffe> ok
<Coffe> så ingen av mina 2 utökade raidsets kan jag lägga till en partition
<Barre> det skall gå att addera partitioner på en gpt, det finns inga logiska begränsningar på hur många partitioner du kan ha (tro dock att en teknisk begränsning på 128 partitinoer brukar hgälla idag. men jag är osäker).
<Barre> så visst borde du kunna skapa en partition på ledigt utryme på en GPT volym..
<Coffe> ok.
<bamsefar> Varför ska man ha 128 partitioner?
<Coffe> jag vill ha 2
<Coffe> :)
<Barre> bamsefar: inte vet jag... men varför skall man begränsa? ;)
<bamsefar> Coffe: Det går inte, du måste ha 128, lyssna nu på barre! ;)
<Coffe> bamsefar, haha
<Coffe> ok
<Barre> hahahah
<Coffe> jag har startat om den
<Coffe> så varför får jag inte göra min partition
<Coffe> det är någon read hat nash  , har ingen aning om vart man kan tänkas se någon logfil eller så
<Coffe> måste jag utöka gpt på något sätt ?
<yarre_> hmm jag har en burk som slutar svara på ping, men går jag bort till datorn och trycker på vilken knapp som helst på tangentbordet så svarar den igen, vad kan de bero på?
<Coffe> låter som den har något form av powersaving
<yarre> nix, det är avstängt.. P4 stationär med :P
<Barre> Coffe: inte vad jag vet, det skall "bara" vara att slänga upp en ny partition
<Barre> om du startar parted mot /dev/sdg så får du inga felmeddelanden eller?
<Coffe> nej
<Coffe> inga fel
<Barre> och en print från parted säger?
<Barre> print free
<Barre> Coffe: ^^
<Coffe> finns inte ens
<Barre> vad finns inte?
<Barre> kommandot eller free space O_o
<Coffe> print free
<Barre> i parted jo...
<Coffe> Disk geometry for /dev/sdg: 0.000-9536690.000 megabytes
<Coffe> Disk label type: gpt
<Coffe> Minor    Start       End     Filesystem  Name                  Flags
<Coffe> 1          0.017 5722009.991                                    lvm
<Barre> är det output från "print free" ?
<Coffe> ja
<Barre> av någon anledning verkar ju inte parted (alternativt gpt) ha uppdaterats med den nya geometrin..
<Barre> kan det ha något att göra med att en gpt har en partitionstabell i början av disken och en kopia av den i slutet av disken, och eftersom du utökat disken så ligger inte kopien i slutet längre, och därav får vi svårigheter att använda det nya utrymmet?
<Coffe> Skulle de kunna vara
<Barre> observera att det är en fråga =) jag spånar lite
<Barre> hur uppdaterar man då gpt med den nya diskgeometrin?
<Coffe> det får vi söka på
<Coffe> Barre,  jag hittar inget
<Barre> Coffe: det finns ett verkty, gdisk, GUID partition table (GPT) manipulator for Linux and Unix. installera det och kör mot disken,
<Barre> Coffe: där kan du göra en "verify" av gpt partitionstabellen (v       verify disk) och den borde då kontrollera och rapportera om någont är knas
<Coffe> ok.. då kommer jag till det där .. jag vet inte hur man anv conary för att installera saker
<bamsefar> conary? Vad fan är det?
<Coffe> pakethanteraren redhat nash anv
<bamsefar> Coffe: Vad står det i /etc/redhat-release ?
<Barre> Coffe: jag vill dock understryka att jag är ute på djupt vatten. Men den kan dedektera att den sekundära partitionstabellen inte ligger i slutet, och även skriva om partitionstabellen åt dig.
<Barre> Coffe: men <insert standard disclaimer here>, jag har aldrig gjort detta själv. och skulle jag göra det för första gången skulel jag säkerställt backup innan, samt sett till att systemet kan stå still under restore.....
<Barre> s/under restore/under eventuell restore/
<Barre> Coffe: kanske gdisk redan är installerat?
<Coffe> bamsefar, filen finns inte
<Coffe> Barre, jag år så tacksam för all hjälp
<bamsefar> Woot, det där måste vara något uråldigt.
<Barre> Coffe: vad är det för system? Proxmox eller?
<Coffe> openfiler
<Barre> ahhh...
<Barre> Coffe: så gdisk är inste installerat default på openfiler? (konsigt tycker jag =)).. kandke den heter gptfdisk istället (kärt barn har många namn)
<Coffe> Barre,  jag har en lite gammal version . så jag har svårt att uppgradera den
<Barre> Coffe: eller "conary install gdisk"
<Barre> eller boota maskinen på en rescue-cd och kör gdisk från den?
 * Barre skjuter från höften
<Coffe> ja, men inte så kul att ta ner hela main storage :(
<bamsefar> Coffe: Barre kan sälja dig ny, som du kan migrera till först. :P
<Coffe> bamsefar, funderar på det
<Coffe> undrar varför min reverse får serverfail
<Coffe> port 53 borde de anv för dns eller hur ?
<bamsefar> Mmm
<Coffe> bamsefar,  ser du vad felet är med min reverse ?
<bamsefar> Nä
<Coffe> fattar inte vart serverfail är .. om det är hos mig eller vars
<ola`> Coffe: reverse behöver ju ingen port öppen på maskinen den pekar mot
<ola`> eller vad meckar du med? :P
<Barre> vars e HeMan?
<Coffe> min dns server som tillhandahåller rdns uppslagningen. ola`
<coobra> vad är klockan  ?
<Markslap> 03:35:26 PM < coobra> vad är klockan  ?
<Coffe> jag kunde inte cp klockan
<coobra> Tue Jun 28 15:28:28 CEST 2011
<coobra> går den fetfel ?
<Markslap> 10 min sådär.
<Markslap> Eller 8 minuter.
<coobra> uggha
<coobra> :D
<spacebug-> ey coobra !
<coobra> spacebug-: :D
<spacebug-> coobra: aptitude install ntp ;)
<coobra> :p
<coobra> bsd
<Markslap> ntptime
<ola`> Coffe: check :) så länge du har satt den att köra strikt p53 så ska den väll inte gnälla :)
<Coffe> ola`,  ok, då vet jag inte alls vart problemet ligger
<ola`> vad är det som genererar felmeddelandet?
<ola`> bind.log?
<coobra> Tue Jun 28 15:37:40 CEST 2011
<coobra> nura ?
<Coffe> jag har fått in gparted.. hur gör jag för att starta det i X på min maskin ?
<cHarNe2> Coffe: ?
<cHarNe2> gparted?
<Coffe> cHarNe2,  ja , är desperat nu ,, måste hitta någon form av lösning snart
<coobra> Coffe: på ?
<Coffe> man ska ju kunna köra ett X program från en maskin på en annan
<bamsefar> ssh -Y foo@bar xterm typ
<Coffe> (gparted:12521): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<cHarNe2> Coffe: vad sitter du i för miljö, var är det du ska göra?
<Coffe> min storage ( opfenfiler , anv aldrig det , inget jag inte alls kan rekomendera)
<cHarNe2> bamsefar: vad gör Y som inte X gör?
<Coffe> så har jag uppgraderat 2 av mina raidset. men jag kan inte skapa nya partitioner på mina diskar.. dom är i GPT
<bamsefar> cHarNe2: Komprimering tror jag.
<cHarNe2> har ingen aning om vad GPT är
<cHarNe2> -Y verkar ha med säkerhet o göra
<Coffe> Y hoppar över säkerhetskollerna tror jag
<cHarNe2> Coffe: men just nu är problemet att du inte kan få upp ett grafiskt gränssnitt?
<bamsefar> Hrrm, hur skriver man "Ghetto servers" med finare ord? ;)
<Coffe> cHarNe2,  det är var jag försöker med nu
<cHarNe2> Coffe: ok, mig vetligen har du tre olika sätt att göra det på.
<cHarNe2> 1, ssh -X blablablabl 2, vnc 3, NX
<bamsefar> ssh är ju vettigast.
<bamsefar> Kan behövas confas dock.
<cHarNe2> bamsefar: absolut, men om det inte funkar? :S
<Coffe> NX är guld
<Barre> kontrollera att "X11Forwarding yes" i sshd_config
<Barre> win 13
<bamsefar> lose 14
<Coffe> tips på annan fri storagemjukvara ?
<bamsefar> Linux ;)
<cHarNe2> Coffe: har du ställt in det Barre skrev?
<Coffe> cHarNe2,  inte kollar.. har för mig det är default
<Barre> Coffe: FreeNAS
<Coffe> Barre,  ja får nog att bli att installera om
<Barre> men varför?
<Coffe> 1 .. kan inte uppdatera till nyare versioner utan att installera om.. 2, värdelös community. 3, har inte vart bra, bara strul med denna
<Barre> jag är nästan säker på att det är den sekundära gpt-partitionstabellen som behöver flyttas till slutet av disken, och det kan du göra med gdisk
<Coffe> precis
<Coffe> men nu är det så att de inte finns , så jag måste försöka kompilera själv.. å det finns inte .. så jag får sitta installera paket för paket.. å nu så har jag intecrc32.h:19: error: `uint32_t' does not name a type
<Coffe>  
<Barre> "1 .. kan inte uppdatera till nyare versioner utan att installera om" :/   inte bra...
<Barre> men ett alternativ är ju att boota maskinen på en rescue-cd och göra gdisk därifrån..
<Coffe> mm smart , för en storage server..
<Barre> men jag skall inte försöka övertala dig att köra openfiler, har ingen erfarenhet av det..
<Barre> ja, det är förkastligt att inte alla verktyg för storage-relaterade admin-tasks finns installerade per default
 * Barre froterar sig med svengelska
<Barre> kan redan nu understryka att jag inte heller har erfarenhet av FreeNAS
<Coffe> nyare versioner kanske har det .. men släng då fan in de i repo för de gamla med
<cHarNe2> funderar på att sätta ihop en freenas, vet dock inte vad jag ska köra med för hårdvara
<ola`> FreeNAS är en bra hemma pryl men skulle inte använda det som enterprice storage
<Barre> * enterprise
<Barre> *hemmapryl ;P
<bamsefar> Barre: Med hgst inblandat är nog enterprice rätt stavning. ;)
<Barre> men i ärlighetens namn så är inte openfiler en enterprise prodkt heller, och jag har inte sett en enda communitydriven lösning ha enterprise-klass eller feature över huvudtaget =)
 * Barre väntar på rättstavningar av min harang
<amelia> Barre: produkt heter det, med ett u också.
<Barre> där satt den amelia ;P
<ola`> :P
<amelia> Barre: :)
<ola`> Det vore kul att få tag på någe hack av Netgears mjukvara till ReadyNAS
<Barre> inte ens NetApp har enterprise-storage (nej, de säger att de har men ICKE) med sina proparitära lösningar..
<amelia> hehe
<amelia> nu har ni vevat igång farbror Barre.. :P
<ola`> Är det dåligt?
<Barre> hahaha... ja faktiskt... jag får hålla mig lugn här.... jag blir snart normal igen...
 * realubot är tillbaka. Ni kan andas ut.
<Barre> ola`: nejdå... jag är inte farlig =)
<ola`> Barre: Även om du skulle vara det så GL HF :P
<amelia> ola`: nejdå, bara det att nu får du höra allt om storage, både sånt du vill veta och sånt du inte har någon som helst nytta av att veta.
<ola`> amelia: man har alltid nytta av allt ;) ...
<Barre> amelia: hahahahaha
<amelia> Barre: ;)
<amelia> Barre: du, jag har ett problem..
<amelia> Barre: kan du laga commvault till mig? :P
<Barre> amelia: är övertygad om att du har fler problem än så, men är det något jag skulle kunna hjälpa dig med, det är det osm är frågan
<Barre> amelia: det tror jag inte, sitter inte på källkoden, tiden eller programeringskunskaperna för det...
<Barre> :P
<Barre> vad är det för fel som är trasigt?
<amelia> Barre: du kan ju bara svara  på varför felmeddelandena är så dåliga. :P
<realubot> Barre: Säger du att du inte kan programmera?
<Barre> hahahah.... amelia, det kan jag inte.. men jag har upplevt problematiken...
<Barre> realubot: det sa jag inte..
<amelia> Barre: Error Code: [19:1327] Description: Attempt start error[[CVSession::authenticateClient]:Remote system [x.x.x.x]. Failed authentication returned from server.] <- vad vill den?
<amelia> Barre: efter en stund tycker den network error och waiting for clients to come online. men de är online och har kontakt..
<Barre> mysko, kollar om jag hittar något i support-db (vilket jag i.o.f.s. inte har full access till)
<Barre> amelia: 7, 8 eller 9?
<coobra> 10
<amelia> Barre: den där Help -> About inte funkar. :P
<amelia> Barre: 8 verkar det som
<Barre> amelia: förmodligen 8 (baserat på error code)
<Barre> ahh...
<einand> ..
<einand> urk
<Barre> amelia: står de på olika nätvekrssegment separerade med brandvägg?
<einand> varför är java så dålig språk?
<bamsefar> einand: Är det?
<amelia> Barre: ja
<einand> bamsefar: Ja
<heise2k> JA
<bamsefar> einand: Varför?
<einand> Jag blir bara mer och mer irriterad på det
<bamsefar> Det är skitbra ju
<bamsefar> Är du säker på att det inte är dig det är fel på?
<einand> Det har jag hatar mest är deras exeption skit
<einand> uppmuntrar till sämre än dålig kod
<Barre> amelia: detta kan tydligen uppstå när de commserve försöker authenticiera sig med klienten, så commserver skickar ett paket till klient (på port 8400 om jag inte missminner mig) och klienten måste svara på commserve på samma port. eller...
<bamsefar> einand: Hur menar du nu?
<einand> Jag håller med google till 100% angånde java
<bamsefar> Och google säger vad?
<Barre> amelia: så är det problem med namnuppslagning och resverse resolve för klienten
<amelia> Barre: de pratar fint på port 8400 med varandra om man kör telnet.
<einand> Att Java är dåligt, därför som dom uppfann go-lang
<bamsefar> Okej
<amelia> Barre: vi kör baserat på ip-nummer för att slippa namnuppslagningsproblemet.
<bamsefar> Men varför utvecklar google då grejer i java?
<einand> för det kanske är det bästa än så länge
<Barre> amelia: ok...
<einand> bara för nått är dåligt, behöver det inte betyda det finns någog bättre ännu
<bamsefar> einand: Du kan inte leva ett normalt liv idag utan att dependa på javakod.. Det säger dig inget eller?
<einand> bamsefar: stämmer, eftersom jag kodat java i 15h/dag i 6 månader nu
<heise2k> med java måste man skriva så skitmyket kod att göra nånting
<Barre> amelia: hittar inget annat dock :/    snubblar jag över något så pingar jag dig..
<einand> heise2k: håller jag förstås inte med om
<amelia> bamsefar: inte utan att dependa cobol heller för den delen..
<bamsefar> amelia: Precis
<bamsefar> Men allt ska ju vara ruby, det är det senaste!
<einand> java över lag är väl smidigt, mest deras expetions och felhanterings metod som jag stör mig på
<amelia> Barre: hehe, jag hittar det nog så småningom. :)
<einand> bamsefar: testat GWT?
<bamsefar> Nej, jag kodar inte.
<einand> ok
<einand> java är väl smidigt, för man kan producera kod rätt snabbt med det. Prestanda mässigt är det inte specielt bra
<bamsefar> Inte?
<bamsefar> Har du provat swing nu igen och tycker därför att java är slött?
<einand> det är allämt känt
<Barre> amelia: alla entries med detta pekar på kommunikationsproblem mellen commserve och klient :/
<einand> nix, kör inte swing
<bamsefar> einand: Allmänt känt?
<einand> ja
<einand> det kan du väl ändå inte missat
<Barre> nä... dags att packa ihop och hem till grillen
<bamsefar> einand: Vad baserar du det på?
<einand> erfarenheter och andras erfarenheter
<bamsefar> Ok
<bamsefar> Mina java-appar presterar utmärkt.
<einand> trevligt för dig
<bamsefar> Japp
<bamsefar> Men de kanske kör i något paralellt universum?
<bamsefar> Aja, hemgång nu.
<einand> Garanterat isf
<einand> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Java_performance
<einand> However, due to time constraints, the compiler cannot fully optimize the program, and therefore the resulting program is slower than native code alternatives.
<staccers> ok, detta känns störande, firefox krashade och jag vet inte hur jag ska kunna döda alla processer, för den vägrar starta, kan inte söka -.- tips?
<madbearz> killall -9 firefox
<madbearz> eller nåt sånt va
<staccers> fungerade iccke
<einand> heter den inte firefox-bin
<einand> testa killall -9 firefox-bin
<staccers> hurray
<amelia> Barre: jag vet vad problemet är nu.
<amelia> Barre: den burken dog för knappt en månad sedan och då återställde vi den med hjälp av en livecd och commvault.
<amelia> Barre: den som ligger på burken är den gamla commvault-installationen.
<cahoot> staccers, pkill är enklare
<staccers> well, ty
<staccers> gooddday
<cHarNe2> cahoot: skillnad på kill och pkill?
<Coffe> Barre,  nu har jag programmet
<Coffe> Barre,  tyvärr samma proglem där
<xyzp> hej
<xyzp> 27 grader ute nu puuh
<xyzp> alla är ute å ligger på badstranden nu kanske....
<sybariten> ohoj ohoj
<sybariten> Jag sitter med en nyinstallerad vpsmaskin eller vad man skall säga.... men har tydligen inga vidare apt-get möjligheter. Vad är min första guide för att lära mig sätta upp rätt källor för pakethantering?
<sybariten> För det är där den felar; den hittar inte emacs ex.vis
<coobra> :o
<coobra> sybariten: får du inte ett varför  ?
<sybariten> E: Unable to locate package emacs
<sybariten> det utgicka jag från handlar om att den inte är uppsatt mot rätt servrar eller så?
<coobra> kolla i /etc/apt/source.list
<sybariten> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu maverick main restricted universe
<sybariten> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu maverick-updates main restricted universe
<sybariten> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu maverick-security main restricted universe
<sybariten> sorry för treraders-pasten ....     detta är sources.list
<coobra> :o
<Philip5> emacs ska ligga i main
<sybariten> har jag glömt göra någon hemlig initierings-rit?
<Philip5> testa att installera paketet emacs23
<Philip5> emacs är nog bara ett metapaket för det
<Philip5> om det nu inte är så att du uppgraderat till natty men kör med gamla maverick sources eller något sådant struligt
<sybariten> faktum är att jag sen tidigare gjort en apt-cache search emacs
<sybariten> och den träffar inte mycket kan jag säga
<sybariten> det ska kanske nämnas att jag är root också; jag sudoar inte det här just nu
<Philip5> och du kör maverick på den där burken och inget annat?
<amelia> Philip5!
<larsemil> vad händer om du gör en apt-get update först då sybariten
<realubot> Om jag säger e-ink-skärm til en stationär dator, vad säger ni då?
<spacebug-> bruttonationalprodukt?
<spacebug-> ;)
<Philip5> amelia!!!
<Philip5> amelia: jag smälter snart bort i värmen! :(
<amelia> Philip5: vem gör inte det?
<amelia> realubot: att det inte är så hälsosamt att prata med sin dator..
<Philip5> amelia: men du har väl värsta AC:n där du är eller kan gå in i en klimatanpassad serverhall och svalka dig
<sybariten> larsemil: nuuuu tändas åter ljusen i min lilla stad
<amelia> Philip5: jag är hemma, vi har iofs AC.. men bara i sovrummet
<sybariten> att man alltid ska va så lame och glömma detta
<realubot> amelia: Meh. Finns det inte e-ink-skärmar till desktop-datorer?
<realubot> För vanlig textläsning?
<Philip5> amelia: lyx!
<Philip5> amelia: är den "AC" bamsefar som får stå och vifta med en jäääättestor solfjäder för att svalka dig hela tiden du är hemma?? ;)
<larsemil> sybariten: ?
<sybariten> larsemil: apt-get update...
<amelia> Philip5: haha nej.
<amelia> Philip5: en riktig faktiskt. annars är det typ 40 grader i sovrummet..
<realubot> Squarism: Jag får en lååång lista med svar när jag skriver: apt-cache search emacs
<realubot> sybariten: Det var till dig.
<realubot> Squarism: Felpost, sorry.
<amelia> backup är sjukt fiffigt ibland..
<realubot> amelia: Backup är för fegisar. Det är samma personer som tar backup som kör med dubbla kondomer.
<amelia> realubot: skrattar bäst som skrattar sist..
<realubot> En riktig cowboy-sysadmin som skjuter från höften tar aldrig backup.
<amelia> jag är ingen cowboy-sysadmin och förordar inte high-chaparal-it.
<amelia> jag är enterprise-sysadmin.
<dawall> hej...
<dawall> någon mer än jag som haft problem med den rekommenderade grafik drivaren vid isntall av 11.04
<maxjezy> upplever ni att MKV filmer segar sönder datorn
<maxjezy> ?
<coobra> maxjezy:  hehehe  :D
<coobra> maxjezy: på vilken hårdvara ?
<maxjezy> vanlig netbook
<maxjezy> 1 gb ram, 1,6 ghz och intelgrafik
<coobra> :D
<einand> maxjezy: det skall suga på det
<einand> skaffa samma hårdvara med ett nVidia ion
<coobra> ja
<coobra> då pallar den det
<maxjezy> det är en speciell av Mkv filmerna som segat ner den
<maxjezy> har typ 50 såna filmer
<maxjezy> trodde inte hårdvaran var så avgörande
<coobra> maxjezy:  tror det är gör kass hårdvara + linux drivare funkar inte helt asbra
<maxjezy> får hoppa över den filmen tills vidare
<coobra> dom :p
<coobra> ja
<coobra> hade en liknande burk innan
<coobra> funkade med en del 720
<coobra> fan
<coobra> mjööölk
<maxjezy> 720 funkar
<maxjezy> avi'
<coobra> huh ?
<coobra> 720 avi ?
<maxjezy> hd
<maxjezy> avi
<coobra> är ju helt olika codecs
<maxjezy> CasperN: ??
<CasperN> åker inte förens inatt
<maxjezy> jaha!
<maxjezy> men ni är på väg?
<CasperN> ja runt 12 inatt
<maxjezy> åker ni silja?
<CasperN> typ
<CasperN> brb
<sybariten> realubot: jappz, jag hade glömt den där lilla detljen med update
<realubot> sybariten: Ok.
<amelia> *gäsp*
<Philip5> amelia: se så! piggna till nu!
<maxjezy> Philip5: tror du att du skulle kunna få igång cycles åt mig?
<maxjezy> om du fjärrstyr min dator
<maxjezy> blender crashar direkt när jag renderar
<maxjezy> fattar inte vad det är för fel
<Philip5> vet jag inte
<Philip5> får du inget felmeddelande om du startar blender från terminal?
<maxjezy> terminalen dör ju med
<maxjezy> hinner inte se vad som står
<Philip5> borde den inte göra
<Philip5> eller kraschar hela gnome?
<maxjezy> nope
<maxjezy> bara blender och terminalen
<Philip5> skumt att terminalen krachar
<maxjezy> om jag klickar "högerklick" på blender
<maxjezy> open with other application
<maxjezy> hur gör jag för att välja terminal där
<maxjezy> finns inte med i listan
<maxjezy> use a custom command?
<maxjezy> tänkte, man måste ju kunna öppna med terminal utan att skriva
<coobra> blender ?
<maxjezy> jopp
<coobra> vad gör man med det
<coobra> dricker öl ?
<maxjezy> hur gör jag för att öppna i terminalen
<maxjezy> jag cd:ar mig till mappen
<maxjezy> men sen skriver jag blender
<maxjezy> funkar inte
<maxjezy> nice
<maxjezy> gick att dra programmet in i terminalen
<Silasle> Har google anpassats till att passa ubuntu i utseende? http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4997718/Screenshot-74.png
<maxjezy> Philip5: är du här?
<maxjezus> found bundled python: /home/dell/blender25_cycles/2.57/python
<maxjezus> Illegal instruction
<maxjezus> får det som felmeddelande
<Philip5> är det tomt i den mappen då?
<maxjezy> där finns lib
<maxjezy> och i den finns massor
<maxjezy> illegal instruction är felmeddelandet iaf
<maxjezy> blender dödar inte terminalen numera
<maxjezy> konstigt nog
<maxjezy> uppdaterat sen dess
<maxjezy> kanske det
<maxjezy> realubot: ?
<ttiicc> hej, jag har precis installerat ubuntu 11.04 vill dock att windows 7 ska vara förval i grub! hur fixar man det?
<ttiicc> finns det någon aktivitet här inne?
<maxjezus> ttiicc, självklart är det aktivitet
<ttiicc> härligt
<maxjezus> http://www.hackourlife.com/change-default-boot-order-ubuntu-10-04-lucid/
<maxjezus> sorry för att jag inte har något svar mer än en länk
<ttiicc> en lönk funkar utmärkt!
<maxjezus> har inte windows som alternativ så har aldrig haft det problemet
<ttiicc> hehehe det lär vara skönt!
<ttiicc> ska käka och slagga, tack för hjälpen!
<realubot> maxjezy: What?
<maxjezy> realubot: kommer du ihåg om ett sån program du tipsa om
<maxjezy> filma skärmen
<maxjezy> va de nu heter
<realubot> gtk-recordmydesktop?
<realubot> istanbul är ett annat.
<realubot> maxjezy: apt-cache search screencast
<maxjezy> det hete något med x
<maxjezy> Xvidcap
<maxjezy> :)
<realubot> maxjezy: Aha, kommer jag inte ihåg.
<realubot> maxjezy: Kazam är ett annat.
<realubot> maxjezy: Völdigt beta: https://launchpad.net/kazam
<realubot> *väldigt
<dell> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-uGt1LcAvLI
<maxjezy> gjorde den videon nyss
<maxjezy> förstår inte varför den gör sån speedup
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
 * realubot ger x_link en golfapplåd för dansen.
#ubuntu-se 2011-06-29
<maxjezy> idag får man nästan ta en funderare om svininfluensan dödat oss alla.
<maxjezy> Philip5: vad gör du?
<Philip5> packar paket
<maxjezy> någon som fyller år?
<maxjezy> har ni ätit kycklingmjukost?
<amelia> ja, den är jätteäcklig
<maxjezy> fjällbrynt?
<maxjezy> så smarrig
<maxjezy> jag gjorde nyss tre mackor
<maxjezy> gretas bröd, smör, kycklingmjukost, vanlig ost, tabasco och smörgåsgurka
<maxjezy> på en av dem hade jag grov skånsk senap på också
<maxjezy> utöver det andra
<maxjezy> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1846444/
<maxjezy> tror ni den är bra?
<Silasle> maxjezy: LÃ¥ter som the day after tomorr
<Silasle> *tomorrow
<maxjezy> ja, jag fick nästan för mig att de var den filmen
<maxjezy> måste va någon som haft dålig fantasi
<Silasle> Den var ju rätt bra, men efter att ha sett den tre-fyra gånger i skolan så tröttnade man :)
<cHarNe2> morrn
<cHarNe2> nån som har en google+ invite o bju på?
<Barre> amelia: va bra att du hittade det.
<Barre> och god morgon
<delhage> morrn
<Coffe> morrn
<Coffe> Barre,  har kollat med det där verktyget, den visar det är knas. men får inga alternativ för att laga det
<Coffe> Barre,  men jag verkar ha både mbr och gpt partitioner på disken
<Barre> Coffe: det går att köra "hybrid" mode med gpt, dvs att du även kör MBR för att vara bakåtkompatibel, det skall inte spela någon roll annat än att du begränsas till 4st partitioner.
<Barre> Coffe: jag skall försöak återskapa ditt dilemma för att se hur man kan fixa det.. jag har lite tid över idag för att kolla på det, om du har tid att vänta d.v.s.
<Barre> Coffe: men det ger mig ialla fall en anledning att grotta in lite i gpt, parted och gdisk vilket jag inte gjort tidigare :)
<Coffe> Barre,  :)  tack , jag har lyckats med något .. så på ett av raidsetten , så är partitionen borta men jag ser mbr partitionen
<Coffe> Barre,  det jag har gjort, är att jag har en gpt på en raid.. migrerat upp raiden till en större..
<cHarNe2> Coffe: fick du igång nx eller nått igår?
<Coffe> cHarNe2,  jag fick igång det andra programmet .. så behövde inte
<cHarNe2> Coffe: ssh -X, vad var det för fel då?
<Coffe> ja , att jag inte kan skapa partitioner på min raid
<cHarNe2> Coffe: jo det vet jag, men vad var det för fel med: ssh -X ? :P
<Coffe> cHarNe2,  det vet jag inte .. jag la ju ner det. när jag löste det andra
<Barre> Coffe: vilken version av parted har du? För när jag startar parted mot en utökad disk så varnar den...
<Coffe> cHarNe2,  du kanske är kung på rdns ?
<Barre> Coffe: Error: The backup GPT table is not at the end of the disk, as it should be.  This might mean
<Barre> that another operating system believes the disk is smaller.  Fix, by moving the backup to the
<Barre> end (and removing the old backup)?
<Coffe> GNU Parted 1.6.22
<cHarNe2> jag är kung på, cd, mv, rm och man
<Barre> Coffe: den är gammal den :) jag skall försöka ignorera att parted vill laga då, och köra gdisk istället....
<Coffe> Barre,  :)
<Haffe> cHarNe2: Då börjar du snart med cat, echo, tail, head
<cHarNe2> Haffe: dom kan jag också, håller på att lär mig "yes" nu
<Haffe> Den är fin.
<Barre> Coffe: här har du mina anteckningar och iaktagelser http://gargamel.nu/gpt-och-utokad-disk/
<Barre> Coffe: jag kommer sitta upptagen ett bra tag nu......
<Coffe> Barre, ok
<Coffe> Barre,  du förlorade ingen data ?
<cptblood> om man har en trasig disk, låt säga sektorfel t.ex., vad är bästa tillvägagångssättet för att få tillbaka så mkt data som möjligt?
<Barre> Coffe: det testade jag inte... men rent teoretiskt så skall man inte förlora data eftersom du enbart manipulerar med partitionstabellen. Men testa du, med disk images och montera upp dem som loop-devices och fyll med data och sen utöka och partitionera om. Men som sagt, tappar du partitionstabellen är risken stor att du även kommer få dataförlust
<Coffe> Barre,  ok, fan , detta är inte roligt.. och andra raiden där är det borta ,, ska fan köra autocarving på allt ,, så man inte får detta problem i framtiden
<Barre> det kan vara en idé att göra så Coffe, eftersom du ovanpå volymerna kör LVM så tillför det inte mycket att utöka befintliga LUN
<Coffe> ja, men det är i framtiden..
<cptblood> om man har en trasig disk, låt säga sektorfel t.ex., vad är bästa tillvägagångssättet för att få tillbaka så mkt data som möjligt?
<realubot> cptblood: Det här kanske är till hjälp: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<cptblood> jag har läst den, men blev inte riktigt klok på ddrescue
<Barre> Coffe: någon framgång?
<Coffe> Barre,  jag vågar ju inte testa..
<Coffe> tror min partition på andra raid försvinner när jag startar om .. den fungerar nu. men ser inget i parted
<Barre> :O
<cptblood> nån som vet om det går å göra en recovery iso i Clonezilla å bränna den på en bluray?
<cptblood> (å givetvis sedan kunna boota från den)
<realubot> cptblood: Om inte annat så kan du ju clona disken i CLonezilla och sedan boota Ubuntu Live och montera din klonade disk i Ubuntu Live.
<realubot> cptblood: Ska du verkligen ha all data på disken då?
<cptblood> jag tänkte att det är smidigt om hårddisken går sönder eller om man vill byta hdd nån dag
<cptblood> os disk är bara 80gb
<realubot> cptblood: Tänk på att om du använder krypterad Hemkatalog i Ubuntu så måste du ha en speciell kod för att montera en krypterad disk från Live.
<cptblood> ingen kryptering på os disk
<realubot> cptblood: Det borde ju gå att bränna till en bluray tycker man men jag vet inte.
<realubot> cptblood: Och sedan boota från skivan.
<cptblood> nä inte jag heller, men om clonezilla stöder udf 2.50 borde de ju funka
<realubot> cptblood: Frågan är varför det inte går att boota från disken om det kommer att gå från bluray?
<realubot> cptblood: Om det blir läsfel p.g.a. skadad disk så kommer väl läsfelet följa med vid kloningen?
<cptblood> ja alltså de är två olika frågor jag har, disken har inte gått sönder, än :)
<realubot> cptblood: Ok.
<cptblood> men ibland får jag tampas med folk som inte har backup å deras diskar börjar gå sönder = jobbigt
<realubot> cptblood: Ok, men varför ska du boota från bluray då? Varför inte bara klona systemet med CLonezilla eller göra backup med rsync?
<cptblood> jag ska klona systemet med clonezilla, men jag tror de behövs en bluray för å få plats med allt
<realubot> cptblood: Lösningen är ju att ha backup och ev. klona hela disken med CLonezilla.
<cptblood> dessutom har jag windows-maskiner jag tänkte klona åså
<realubot> cptblood: Du kan ju klona till extern USB-disk?
<realubot> cptblood: Eller till en annan hårddisk?
<cptblood> jag vet, men en skiva för alltihop är smidigt :)
<realubot> Vad kostar en rewritable bluray?
<cptblood> men jag antar att man kan välja recovery zip å sedan ha alla filer på disk å boota från samma disk?
<cptblood> BD-RE 5p kostar 20 euro
<Coffe> Barre,  om jag gör fel.. på den andra.. så förlorar jag alla våra virt-servers
<realubot> 29 euro, vad är det? 200 kr?
<cptblood> 10p BD-R kostar 12 euro
<Coffe> å vågar inte chanse
<cptblood> realubot: ja typ
<realubot> Är det inte bättre att köpa en 500GB hdd för en femhundring. Finns det inte samma risk för skrivfel med bluray som med CD/DVD?
<cptblood> men hade tänkt BD-R media
<realubot> Mm.
<cptblood> gör de säkert, vill bara att man ska kunna boota från samma media som själva clonezilla ligger på
<realubot> cptblood: Jag hade köpt en adapter och sedan kört med interna hdd i adaptern.
<realubot> eSATA
<realubot> USB
<realubot> Du får ju en 500GB hdd för 300-500 kr.
<cptblood> jo, det är sant
<cptblood> har ett par stycken liggandes med mellan 200-1000GB
<cptblood> eller ja, bara en 1TB
<realubot> cptblood: Varför är det viktigt att kunna boota från samma media?
<realubot> som CLonezilla ligger på?
<cptblood> tycker det är smidigt
<realubot> Jaha.
<cptblood> verkar*
<cptblood> men visst, jag kan väl ha clonezilla på ett usb minne med
<cptblood> eller köra ssh till en filserver
<realubot> cptblood: Du måste ju ha två skivor i.a.f.
<cptblood> går inte å splitta :/
<cptblood> därav bluray
<realubot> cptblood: Eller det kanske går att klona till en katalog på Clonezilla?
<realubot> *Clonezilla-skivan
<cptblood> de är jag tveksam till
<realubot> cptblood: Inte alla datoter som har stöd för USB-boot. Det säkraste är CD om du ska hjälpa kompisar och så.
<realubot> Det finns gamla datorer som inte har stöd för USB-bott.
<realubot> *boot
<cptblood> i know
<cptblood> får spawna vidare på det här, men tack för input
<realubot> cptblood: http://www.inet.se/artikel/4903158/hd-kabinett-2st-sata-2x2-5-3-5-usb2-0-och-esata
<cptblood> har typ en sån, fast bara 1 plats
<realubot> cptblood: http://www.inet.se/kategori/110/3-5-stationara-
<realubot> Det tycker jag verkar smidigast. Eller ssh.
<cptblood> ssh är ju allra smidigast :)
<realubot> cptblood: Vad är risken för skrivfel på bluray resp. hdd?
<cptblood> ingen aning faktiskt
<realubot> cptblood: Det är ju viktigt att tänka på om det är viktig data och om du ska kunna återställa systemet.
<cptblood> bluray har, till skillnad från cd/dvd, ett skyddande lager längst ut mot repor å dyl.
<cptblood> absolut
<realubot> cptblood: Vad är hastigheten att bränna klona ett system säkert med bluray resp. till hdd? Du får ju bränna långsamt. Tar en evighet att bränna 80GB?
<cptblood> bäst är väl å ha de både via ssh å bluray eller hdd
<realubot> cptblood: Jag mernar risken för skrivfel i bränningen. Att data blir korrupt eller något åt det håller.
<realubot> *hållet
<cptblood> de är ju komprimering, å endast 45gb används, så tippar att jag hamnar runt 20-40gb max
<cptblood> de får man väl köra verfiering på sedan eller så:)
<realubot> Jag tror det går fortare att klona till hdd än att bränna till bluray-skiva och risken för skrivfel är nog mindre till hdd än bluray också. Det är vad jag tror.
<cptblood> en 25GB BD-R skiva tar ungefär 40 minuter å bränna tror jag
<realubot> cptblood: Ja, det är lite knepigt att verifiera data på skiva. På skivan finns mer info än på originalfilen. In- och utspår eller något.
<cptblood> mm, men brännarprogram brukar ha inbyggt verifieringssystem?
<realubot> Du kan inte köra md5sum på en CD på samma sätt som på en iso-fil på disken. Värdena stämmer inte.
<realubot> cptblood: Det tar ju tid att verifiera 80GB.
<realubot> cptblood: Men visst. Det går säkert.
<realubot> cptblood: Jag tror att det går att boota bluray-skivan som om man bootade från hårddisken. Det går ju t.ex. att installera Ubuntu på ett USB-minne och boota systemet (ej Live) från USB:t efteråt.
<ePax> 0_o
<Barre> Coffe: jag förstår.... vilket dilemma
<realubot> cptblood: Klonar du systemet utan fel så ska ju bluray-skivan innehålla en exakt kopia av hårddisken.
<cptblood> yup
<realubot> cptblood: Jag tror det men vet inte säkert.
<realubot> cptblood: Jag tror att en hdd är snabbare än bluray. Jag är ganska säker på det. Och dessutom bör du ju bränna på låg hastighet för att minimera risken för skrivfel under bränningen alt. får du verkligen kolla att skivan är rätt skapad efteråt.
<cptblood> det är den säkerligen, men snabbheten är inte viktigast
<realubot> Det låter osmidigt att klona till bluray, men det är bara vad jag tycker.
<realubot> Jag tror det fungerar. Du får testa. :)
<cptblood> får göra de :)
<realubot> cptblood: En grej till? Har du extern bluray-brännare? Annars måste ju dina kompisar ha bluray också för att kloningen ska fungera?
<cptblood> bluray:en är till för mig enbart :) de andra får köra på diskar :)
<realubot> cptblood: Aha, ok.
<realubot> cptblood: Berätta gärna hur det gick om du gör ett försök att klona till bluray och boota från blurayn efteråt.
<cptblood> ska jag göra, men lär nog dröja ett par dagar innan jag testar
<Barre> problemet är dock att datorn använder sig av HELT olika sätt att boota från CD/DVD (har aldrig provat bluray) jämfört med HDD. Så oavsätt om du lyckas klona HDD till bluray så kommer det inte att fungera
<Haffe> Barre: Det beror på bios.
<Barre> Haffe: vad menar du?
<Haffe> En del bioser kan boota en CD som en hårddisk.
<Barre> ahh... det visste jag inte.
<Barre> Haffe: nu har jag läst på lite, och både grub och kernel har support för (för mig tidigare okända) 'no emulation mode' i El Torito. orkar dock inte läsa vidare om det skulle fungera att helt sonika klona en hdd till en dvd och klara av att boota från den, kan tänka mig att /tmp får tuppjuck eftersom det är read-only... men men...
<Barre> Haffe: så tack :) idag har jag lärt mig något nytt
<Barre> det kan väl inte vara allt för svårt att skriva en rss-reader till android?
<cHarNe2> Barre: det tror jag inte, beror på java
<Coffe> java ?
<Coffe> fy fan
<cHarNe2> Coffe: precis
<Coffe> jag har fått uppfattningen. man kan med dhcpv6 ge varje klient ett eget "nät" , skulle vara rätt smidigt .. då många av klietenra jag idag kör.. har virtuella maskiner på sig
<Barre> men det måste väl finnas någon form av IDE som genererar fulkod, men är mer eller mindre "point & click".  det är ju mer eller mindre standardprylar nu för tiden...
<cHarNe2> Barre: jag byggde en egen rss-läsare med mail/sms-funktion när den hittar artiklar som innehåller träffar på sökord.
<cHarNe2> Barre: den läste allt en conf-fil.
<Barre> knackade du då i emacs och/eller vi? eller .. (har en stor olust att behöva lära mig java för en sån simpel sak :))
<Barre> hittade denna, är det en bra start eller ;P http://stackoverflow.com/questions/6093975/how-to-build-a-rss-reader-for-android
<cHarNe2> Barre: emacs och python
<Barre> menar så klart denna... fel cut/paste http://code.google.com/p/android-rss/
<cHarNe2> Barre: men java måste du lära dig om du ska kode till android
<Barre> ok.... tackar cHarNe2
<cHarNe2> Barre: varför använder du inte bara googles läsare?
<Barre> cHarNe2: för att jag vill skapa en App mot en miljö som producerar RSS-flöden. Vill inte ha en generell App, den skall vara specefik för ett antal fördefinerade flöden
<cHarNe2> Barre: hårdkodade flödeslänkar? o.O
<Freze> Philip5: Kan du vara en hjälpande hand för KDE? :)
<Barre> cHarNe2: det är korrekt. Eftersom jag inte har för syfte att skapa en generell RSS-reader, utan en app mot ett system som har fördefinerade RSS-Flöden. ett flöde för systemhändelser, ett annat flöde för configuration, etc. så istället för att med en generell RSS-läsare sätta upp ett 20-tal flöden skriver man in namnet på det system man vill övervaka och alla flöden skapas automagiskt...
<Coffe> [Coffe] (~niszsse@irc.coffe.ipv6.sto.alatest.se)
<Coffe> yes
<Barre> Coffe: grattis till lyckad reverse
<Coffe> Tack :)
<bamsefar> Barre: Vad haxxar du med?
<Barre> bamsefar: stooorage!
<Coffe> finns de någon firma som hyr ut saker  ?
<bamsefar> Barre: Nice! :)
<bamsefar> Coffe: Saker? Lätt!
<Barre> skulle vilja sträcka mig så långt att påstå att alla som hyr ut hur ut saker
<Coffe> bamsefar,  vill hyra a 10 tb storage i 1vecka
<bamsefar> Det är nog svårt .
<bamsefar> Men köp ett dussin usb-diskar.
<Coffe> funkar inte :/
<bamsefar> Varför inte?
<Coffe> skulle ta för lång tid, tyvärr
<bamsefar> Vad har du din storage till?
<Coffe> virtuella maskiner
<bamsefar> Aha, då blir det ju jobbigare.
<bamsefar> Vad är det du behöver göra då?
<Barre> Coffe: CC Rental AB använde jag mig av för många år sen... http://www.ccr.se/
<Barre> Coffe: de brukade ha lagringslösningar att hyra ut (då ialla fall).
<bamsefar> http://www.ccr.se/uthyrning/hyra-fysisk-server/ibm-system-storage-ds3200/ <-- Tada
<Barre> Coffe: de verkar ha en IBM System Storage DS3200 för uthyrning
<Barre> bamsefar: snabbare än blixten
<bamsefar> Fuck yeah :)
 * Barre gissar på att köpa ett gäng USB-diskar och bygga en egen templösning kommer ha en lägre CAPEX än att hyra en vecka, men vad vet jag
<Coffe> ja jo , men nu är det där med att köpa .. som inte är så poppis här..
<Barre> jag kan hyra ut 5st 2TB SATA eller USB till dig (för lite mer än vad jag köper dem för ;))
<Coffe> får se om våran leverantör kan låna ut en till oss , för att "testa" heeh
<Barre> den gamla fulingen
<Barre> :)
<Coffe> Ja , men fungerar det bra , kanske jag får köpa något bra nån gång
<poear> har problem med min nystartade serve, på LAN går allting som man förväntar sig men när jag ansluter externt så laddar allting JÄTTE långsamt.
<Coffe> ok. det beror på antingen ipv6 problem .. resolve problem eller bara dns problem :)
<Coffe> kan man ha flera olika PTR records pekande på samma maskin ?
<Markslap> Flera A-records, ja.
<poear> okej, vad menas med A-records?
<Markslap> poear: Det var till Coffe.
<Markslap> Dvs.
<Markslap> Coffe: Ja, man kan ha flera A-records.
<poear> aha
<Markslap> Men bara en rDNS vill jag minnas.
<Markslap> Eller rent praktiskt sett så tror jag inte det går.
<poear> Coffe: läste något om ipv6 problem på någon hemsida, men utan någon direkt lösning. med dns problem menar du?
<Coffe> poear,  nja ... leker med rdns ..  första gången jag har en egen ..
<Markslap> :)
<poear> okej jag är ute och cyklar
<Coffe> men råkar någon sitta på en fungrade config fil för dhclient6.conf så ja tack :)
<Coffe> kan man få lvm att krympa ? jag kan inte stoppa in någon mer disk. men jag har nog med ledig space på dom andar diskarn, men alla är med fullt i vg redan
<andol> Coffe: Det är alltså en logisk volym du vill krypma?
<realubot> Jag är här nu.
 * realubot skriver autografer.
<Coffe> andol,  ja
<Coffe> jag har en ledig slott, stoppar jag in den där så
<Coffe> men ja ,, fan ,, inge bra alls :)
<Dynamit> Hej jag kör webmin och usermin och har ändrat porten på webmin så usermin ska vara på 10000 vilket är ju standard porten men virtualmin web interface finns inte på porten
<cahoot> webmin anses vara ett riktigt dåligt verktyg
<amelia> allt är dåligt.. :(
<Dynamit> jag struntar i vad folk anser
<Dynamit> jag behöver lösning på problemet
<Dynamit> ursäkta om jag verkar otrevlig
<amelia> jag tycker iofs det är rätt otrevligt att säga att saker är dåliga när folk vill ha hjälp.. tyvärr kan jag inte hjälpa dig för jag har aldrig använt något av verktygen. :(
<Dynamit> ok
<cahoot> amelia, och din rad 'allt är dåligt' platsar in var på skalan trevligt-otrevligt?
<amelia> cahoot: det var mer en hint om att din kommentar var lite onödig.. den gick visst inte fram..
<amelia> cahoot: så den var otrevligt menad till dig.
<amelia> om man ska se det krasst..
<cahoot> nej det var verkligen subtilt
<Coffe> Hemgång.ipv6.nu
<cptblood> realubot: testade att göra en iso, blev 33.7GB :S men den är joliet 9660, måste de inte var udf om de ska vara anpassat för bluray?
<coobra> :D
<coobra> jaha vad gör ni då folket ?
<larsemil> funderar på om jag ska ta tag i min hemsida eller inte.
<larsemil> lutar mot inte
<larsemil> instapaperliknande app till android?
<madbearz> larsemil: ut i solen!
<larsemil> nej nej nej jag har varit ute i solen så mycket i det sista så
<madbearz> larsemil: gör en värstingapp och bli största appskaparen i bjurs då
<larsemil> haha jag hatar ju appar!
<madbearz> däva du som skrevett!
<larsemil> senast idag träffade jag en som ville ha en app. jag frågade vad de skulle göra med den. de berättade.
<larsemil> jag svarade att för en tiondel av appbudgeten ska jag bygga en mobilsite åt dem med den funktionalitetten
<madbearz> du e så jävla dom!
<madbearz> du ska ta samma pris för samma grej men mindre jobb!
<larsemil> jag vägrar
<andol> larsemil: etik, yrkesstolthet, etc? :)
<larsemil> andol: jag vill inte tjäna pengar på folks okunskap
<Haffe> Så vad händer här?
<Haffe> Ingenting alltså.
<Markslap> Dom jävlarna tog oss, en efter en.
<Haffe> :)
<Markslap> :)
<madbearz> larsemil: sånt där håller inte!
<HerrNoName__> Någon som är duktigt SQL?
<EAG> nån som vet var/hur man ändrar inställning för var desktop ska peka på för katalog?
<EAG> av nån underlig anlening har min desktopkatalog flyttat på sig till en annan katalog i min hemkatalog
<Dynamit> http://pastebin.com/vv1b0RNL vilket är riktigt skumt för när jag försöker installera webmin-virtualmin-svn_4.8 så säger den att den redan är installerad
<Dynamit> Packar upp webmin-virtualmin-svn (från webmin-virtualmin-svn_4.8_all.deb) ...
<Dynamit> This Webmin module is already installed on your system.
<Dynamit> dpkg: fel vid hantering av webmin-virtualmin-svn_4.8_all.deb (--install):
<Dynamit> underprocess nytt pre-installation-skript gav felkod 1
<Dynamit> wtf
<spacebug-> EAG: kolla in ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs
<EAG> spacebug-: tack!
<spacebug-> vassego
<coobra> spacebug-:  !!! :D
<spacebug-> ey coobra ! ;)
<coobra> 19:30 - 21:00 prmenad
<spacebug-> yay! hehe
<coobra> atakerad av fismåsar
<spacebug-> haha
<coobra> gick in i en stålpe
<coobra> :D
<spacebug-> lol
<coobra> så jävla trött
<coobra> kom en jävla snygg pudding
<coobra> kollade på henne "baaang"
<spacebug-> :)
<Stockholm_Angel> i am now homeless and jobless as the people i was going to work for in finland abuse there children so i cant work there.. nore live there
<Stockholm_Angel> anyone got any work?
<EAG> hmm 5miljoner/kvm är det en rimlig belåningsgrad för en innerstads-BRF ?
<EAG> eh
<EAG> eh
<EAG> 5000 menar jag
<EAG> förstås
<gorgo> besi/quit
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> i tid och snyggt dansat!
<kodapa> :O
 * kodapa slänger en enkrona på maxjezy 
<maxjezy> aj fan!
<maxjezy> hur många här skulle kunna tänkas donera pengar till mig?
<maxjezy> funderar på att skaffa ett konto på samlain.se
<maxjezy> samla in pengar till en kraftfull dator
<kodapa> du har redan fått en krona!
<kodapa> du sa inte ens tack :(
 * kodapa slänger en tia i maxjezy öga
<maxjezy> hur skaffar man plusgiro?
<maxjezy> eller bankgiro
<kodapa> Du går till närmsta bank och pratar med dem
<kodapa> Förslagsvis
<kodapa> :)
<maxjezy> ok, hittade ett annat alternativ dock
<x_link> maxjezy: Varför ska andra betala för din dator? =)
<maxjezy> x_link: för att stödja mig i mitt arbete
<x_link> Vilket arbete?
<x_link> Du borde spara själv tycker jag =)
<x_link> Då känns det bättre när du köper datorn.
<Nafallo> maxjezy: klipp dig och skaffa ett jobb.
<maxjezy> jag tycker det är okey med donationer när jag ska ge tillbaka till andra
<Nafallo> betyder det att du tankt borja donera pengar till Canonical sa vi kan kopa mer servrar?
<Nafallo> vi skulle sakert kunna nyttja nagra till archive.ubuntu.com
<Nafallo> ...for att ge tillbaka till andra.
<maxjezy> Nafallo: jag kan ju ge tillbaka på andra sätt till ubuntu
<maxjezy> eftersom jag ska arbeta i ubuntu, så kommer jag också sätta en liten notis i mitt arbete att jag gjort det
<maxjezy> på så sätt kan andra få upp ögonen för ubuntu
<maxjezy> och så kan dom donera
<maxjezy> ubuntu och canonical är inte de enda som behöver pengar :)
 * Nafallo tror inte poangen gick hem
<maxjezy> :)
<Philip5> maxjezy: förstår de dig inte?
<maxjezy> nej
<maxjezy> dom förstår inte att datorer kostar pengar som jag aldrig kommer ha råd med
<Philip5> ajdå
<amelia> godkväll!
<maxjezy> http://www.dustinhome.se/pd_5010470154.aspx
<maxjezy> jag vill ha!
<Silasle> maxjezy: Vill inte ha, gamla grejor i den där  :|
<maxjezy> Silasle: det duger godt och väl till det jag vill ha det till.
<maxjezy> visst skulle man kunna ändra lite på det men.
<Silasle> maxjezy: http://www.inet.se/kundvagn/visa/575935/2011-06-30
<Silasle> bättre, lite billigare
<maxjezy> håller ni andra med?
<maxjezy> jag tycker i7 låter bättre
<maxjezy> och 2 grafikkort istället för ett
<Silasle> maxjezy: Har 2 grafikkort
<Silasle> Kolla på antalet ;)
<maxjezy> oj
<maxjezy> :)
<Silasle> i7 950 är gamla generationen
<Silasle> http://www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/288?vs=100
<Silasle> maxjezy: Missade DVD men det blir bara ~200:- extra
<Silasle> Annars är allt bättre eller lika bra, möjligen med undantag av nätagget :)
#ubuntu-se 2011-06-30
<Philip5> maxjezy: betyder det att du inte kommer ha råd att köpa några kameraobjektiv till mig också?!?! :(
<maxjezy> Philip5: tyvärr!
<Philip5> fy bubblan
<maxjezy> Philip5: vad är det för kameraobjektiv du är sugen på?
<Philip5> nått för så där 80 000 kr
<Philip5> när du ändå ska köpa åt mig
<maxjezy> oj :)
<Silasle> Sådär når vi ändå är igång kan vi lika gärna lägga till några nollor :D
<Silasle> Philip5: Så lät det på dig ;)
<Philip5> nä då. det räcker med ett leica med  f0.94
<maxjezy> Philip5: vad ska du fota då?
<Philip5> dig ;)
<maxjezy> !Ping
<ubot2> pinga dig själv ;-) dioderna på min vänstra sida ömmar verkligen
<amelia> dumdidum
<amelia> jag har problem att sluta jobba. :(
 * amelia har drabbats av alfonssyndromet.. :(
<Philip5> amelia:  gå ocg lägg dig!
<Philip5> och
<maxjezy> och?
<orrebo> Nån som är vaken?
<orrebo> Försöker koppla in min nya hårddisk en WD7500AALX men datorn vägrar hitta den. Moderkortet är ett gigabyte ga-ma69gm-s2h. Nån som vet vad det kan vara?
<realubot> orrebo: Kollar i BIOS om det är något som är avstängt?
<realubot> orrebo: Du kanske måste sätta enable på något för att moderkortet ska hitta disken?
<realubot> orrebo: Jag vet inte. Jag bara chansar.
<orrebo> Har funkat med andra hårddiskar. Har en annan i som den hittar. Har inte kollat i bios just. ska ta och göra det.
<realubot> orrebo: Sitter disken i ordentligt då? Använder du samma sladdar och portar som med diskarna som fungerar?
<realubot> Aja, jag vet inte varför disken inte hittas.
<orrebo> har testat sladdarna från den som den hittar. hittar den inte. har haft en annan disk ikopplad på dom andra kablarna tidigare.
<cHarNe2> morrn
<Kirill^> Morrn
<Barre> god morgon. Hoppas allt är bra med er
<coobra> så klart det är det
<coobra> är det bra med Barre
<Barre> coobra: jajjemensan... man vet att dagen är bra när man får börja med att konfigurera lagring
<coobra> vad ska du lagra
<larsemil> sylt
<coobra> its JAAMMM
<Barre> jajjemensan.... sylt och diskbrock
<coobra> nu skulle man ha nybakade kanelbullar
<larsemil> oh bra ide. kanske ska baka idag
<coobra> larsemil: bjuder du ?
<delhage> morrn
<bamsefar> Morgon!
<bamsefar> Barre: Hur hanterar hitachi diskbråck?
<Barre> bamsefar: virtualiserat, det upplevs som diskbrock men det är igentligen en tennisarmbåge
<larsemil> delhage: du!
<larsemil> delhage: mörkö. brukar du åka båt dit?
<bamsefar> Barre: SÃ¥pass
<Coffe> jag hatar lagring .. tur man har en Barre
<Barre> Coffe: hatar är ett väldigt starkt ordval....
<delhage> larsemil: nej, var ligger det?
<Barre> Coffe: men jag kan förstå att du tar till det...
<delhage> larsemil: nu är jag i Bolanche förresten
<Barre> delhage: söder om stan
<delhage> Barre: det kan jag inte tänka mig
<Coffe> Barre, jag gör det..  tyvärr .. men snart är det semester.
<Haffe> Hohoho
<Barre> delhage: http://www.hitta.se/LargeMap.aspx?ShowSatellite=false&vad=m%C3%B6rk%C3%B6&SearchType=4
<Haffe> Hur står det till med er då linuxlovers?
<delhage> Barre: ja, den var ju bra....
<Barre> delhage: vad menar du nu rå?
<delhage> Barre: den gav ingen bra info, men en googling gjorde susen
<Barre> jasså du..
<delhage> tycker du jag klagar för mycket?
<Barre> nejdå, absolut inte... jag har inte så höga förväntningar från dig ;P
<Barre> google.se svarar inte för mig.... får göra min första bingsökning...
<arand> Barre: wfm, kört ddg förresten ;)
<Barre> arand: ddg?
<arand> http://duckduckgo.com
<larsemil> delhage: utanför södertälje.
<larsemil> delhage: wunderbar!
<larsemil> delhage: jag var där igår och hade skoj. inte på festivalen men nästan
<Haffe> Hmmm.
<Haffe> Kanske läge att gå ut lite.
<Haffe> Ahhh.
<Haffe> Det blåser lite ute också.
<Haffe> Fantastiskt.
<Barre> arand: yase :)
<Dynamit> jag iriterad på att virtualmin inte vill som jag vill
<Dynamit> 10:25 | <<Dynamit>> den funkar och php vill men när jag använder php-fusion så funkar mycket men bland annat så funkar inte vissa delar i administration's menyn
<Dynamit> förstår inte vad jag har gjort för fel
<Laban> Har en störande grej på en Ubuntu 10.04 server... Inloggningsmeddelandet visar fel diskanvändning.
<Laban> Petade in en disk till och expanderade LVM+filsystemet, men den säger fortfarande att det är 90% använt.
<Laban> `df` visar rätt såklart.
<Coffe> Laban,  ja motd updateras inte alltid , det ligger i ett cronjobb, så det kan ta några dagar innan de rättar till sig. jag tycker de där ofta visar fel, så jag kollar aldrig på det.
<Dynamit> någon som har förslag på mitt problem
<Barre> Laban: förmodligen är det något fel som är strasigt i någon vil i /etc/update-motd.d katalogen
<Barre> och med vil så menar jag fil
<Coffe> jag kom på en jävulsk sak :) jag ska nog ansöka om topdomänen localhost.. haha
<Barre> Dynamit: du har bara sagt att du har problem, men inte med vad eller hur.
<Coffe> Dynamit,  jag vet inte ens vad  virtualadmin är
<Coffe> Barre,  har han visst.. farbror behöver glasögon ?
<Dynamit> ska förklara ordentligt
<Dynamit> strax ska bara ta fram problemet
<Dynamit> php-fusion fungerar news.php visas som den ska och http://dansbilder.nu/administration/index.php?aid= fungerar som den ska men när jag ska ta fram huvudinställningarna på http://dansbilder.nu/administration/settings_main.php?aid= så blir sidan bara vit
<Barre> Coffe: webadmin fungerar inte som jag förväntar mig är inte en felbeskrivning i mina ögon
<Barre> Coffe: 1: vad jag har gjort. 2: vad som händer. 3: vad jag förväntar mig
<Dynamit> Coffe: Virtualmin är Web Interface för att hantera virtuella domäner etc. som webmin men virtualmin är mer anpassad för att hosta webb sidor
<Ulthwen> Var någonstans defineras "ftp_username"? Behöver byta ut det
<Coffe> Dynamit, ok, ingen aning .. webmin är något jag inte  anv på år . för de behövs abra något litet fel , så fungerar inget
<Coffe> Ulthwen,  i vad ?
<Ulthwen> vsftpd
<Dynamit> men det lustiga är ju att php funkar men det är just vissa sidor som inte vill
<Coffe> ja du får nog byta anv namn då .. om den inte stödjer vuser.. ingen aning
<Dynamit> det gör mig arg. jag hostar hemsidor åt andra också så kan vara bra om jag kan ha lätt att kontrollera vad dem kommer åt och vad dem får göra
<Barre> Dynamit: vad säger loggarna? systemlog, apache2-log
<Laban> Coffe: Det har varit i några veckor nu.
<Laban> Testkörde scripten i /etc/update-motd.d och alla funkar...
<Coffe> ok, då har motd funktionen slutat fungera.
<Dynamit> tar fram det nu apache2 error
<Dynamit> http://pastebin.com/GNWP2SdJ
<Dynamit> http://pastebin.com/A0cXyU3A
<Dynamit> den sista är systemlog
<Dynamit> det är visserligen bara dem senaste 20 men kan ta fram längre om det behövs
<larsemil> ahhh semester.
<Ulthwen> Löste sig, tror jag, med ftp_username
<Dynamit> vad bra då Ulthwen
<Barre> ja de loggarna sa ju inte så mycket (för mig ialla fall) :/
<Dynamit> http://pastebin.com/ChzeLukE
<Dynamit> där har du dem senaste 500
<Dynamit> tror jag har hittat något som kan vara intresant
<Dynamit> http://pastebin.com/zwYCUu1u
<Dynamit> hittat mer intresant nu
<Dynamit> lol för många olika loggar
<Dynamit> http://pastebin.com/Ug05vRRG
<Ulthwen> Har någon haft problemet att en Anaconda installer (ClearOS) när den ska accessa en ftp-server (Ubuntu) lägger till ett extra "/" i filnamnet den försöker ladda ner så att det blir ftp://xx.xx.xx.xx//namn/namn/namn.img
<Barre> ser ut som det saknas / alternativt felaktiga sökvägar / för vissa filer som skall inkluderas.. Dynamit
<Dynamit> men jag har gjort ren installation utav php-fusion så förstår inte hur det går till
<Barre> Dynamit: får också känslan av att SSL verkar vara lite konstigt konfigurerat...
<Dynamit> ssl är inte ens aktiverad för den hosten
<Barre> ok..
<Dynamit> förstår inte hur saker kan saknas i en ren installation
<delhage> larsemil: vad gjorde du då?
<larsemil> delhage: business & pleasure, ett sidoarr till p&l
<delhage> heh
<larsemil> delhage: ska vara på mörkö en vecka med barnen om två veckor. sambon ska på kurs, vi ska bada fiska mysa. så om du har vågorna förbi!
<Coffe> någon som vet hur man kan mounta en lvm ? har mina virt-hostar som lvm .. vill mounta den. för att kunna redigera en fil
<realubot> Om jag säger att jag har ratio 101 på Lubuntu 11.04, vad säger ni då?
<cHarNe2> någon som kör egen xmpp-server eller testat detta?
<realubot> ...och ratio 90+ på ytterligare två-tre distar.
<realubot> Om jag säger realubot, vad säger ni då?
<cHarNe2> ?
<madbearz> realubot: då säger vi jesus
<Philip5> realubot: är det inte lite tidigt på dynget för dig att hänga här? trodde natten var din grej
<realubot> madbearz: Jesus. Når han upp till min nivå? Ja, kanske...
<madbearz> :P
<realubot> Philip5: Natten? Vad snackar du om? Jag brukar ju vara här mest på dagarna nuförtiden. Är du inte uppdaterad med den senaste trenden i kanalen?
<realubot> madbearz: ;)
<cHarNe2> den senaste trenden här är inaktivitet :(
<madbearz> realubot: han hinner inte, KDE kraschar hans datta hela tiden
<realubot> Philip5 passivitet beror på KDE. GUI:t hänger sig. X måste startas om.
<realubot> Är det sant att KDE har en keyboard shortcut som startar om X om man trycker på SuperKey?
<realubot> Eller om man trycker på någon tangent ö.h.t., kanske det var?
<cHarNe2> jag som trodde att nya kde funkade bra
<madbearz> fan säger jag! jag använder ju KDE
<madbearz> men det är kul att retas med anhängare
<realubot> cHarNe2: Det är tyvärr väldigt buggigt. Tråkigt. Vi var många som hoppades på att nya KDE inte skulle vara så buggigt..
<Ulthwen> känns som KDE blivit synonymt med buggigt de senaste åren. Var iofs 2 år sedan jag provade det sist
<realubot> Haha
<realubot> Philip5: Hörde du det? KDe synonymt med buggigt? Det är ord och inga visor.
<Ulthwen> du glömde "känns" vilket inte nödvändigtvis innebär att det är fakta :P
<madbearz> realubot: tänk på att Philip5 startar om X
<realubot> madbearz: Hehe.
 * realubot drar Philip5 i benet så han nästan ramlar omkull.
<cHarNe2> lilleman72: tjena!
<Philip5> kde rules!
<Philip5> så är det bara
<realubot> Jag installerade Windows XP på en dator igår. Jag är imponerad över vilket bra operativsystem det är för en person som bara ska maila, surfa e.t.c. på en gammal dator.
<realubot> XP håller en idag. Det är Windows motsvarighet till Lubuntu.
<Philip5> xp har väl däremot inte längre några uppdateringar?
<Ulthwen> extended support är till sommaren 2013 eller om det var 2014
<Philip5> så pass
<Philip5> trodde den gått ut
<Ulthwen> den vanliga har gått ut
<Philip5> aha
<Ulthwen> men fråga mig inte om vad det är för skillnad på de olika
<Philip5> kanske bare är något man kan teckna och betala extra för med extended?
<Philip5> wb maxjezy
<maxjezy> thakk Philip5
<coobra> tjotjena
<cHarNe2> hur får jag ut storleken på alla mina .filer och .mappar som ligger i home?
<speakman> du -sh .*
<speakman> du -sh ~/.* om du inte redan står där
<speakman> sudo -s ~/.* | sort -n är en trevlig kombo
<speakman> haha
<speakman> inte sudo utan 'du' naturligtvis...
<cHarNe2> danke
<speakman> du -sh --exclude ".." --exclude "." ~/.*
<speakman> hittar ingen switch för att stänga av . och ..
<speakman> du -sh --exclude ".." --exclude "." ~/.* | sort -h
<speakman> min ~/.cache ligger på 4.3G tydligen :)
<speakman> näst störst är  ~/.bitcoin - önskar det vore mina bitcoins...
<Coffe> du -hs /home/*namn*
<amelia> urgh, jag är sååååå trött..
<amelia> 45 min kvar, sen går jag.
<bamsefar> amelia: *krama*
<coobra> amelia:  har ni varmt
<spacebug-> cHarNe2: find . -maxdepth 1 -mindepth 1 -type d -iname '.*' -exec du -sh '{}' \;
<amelia> coobra: som fan
<spacebug-> hej coobra ;)
<amelia> jag vet fan inte hur jag ska överleva 40 min till..
<coobra> amelia:  is
<coobra> amelia:  massor med is
<amelia> coobra: jag är ju trött.
<coobra> spacebug-:  :D
<coobra> amelia: är ju kallt som fan du vaknar till av det + kyler 2in1
<amelia> jobba när man är förkyld och det är 25-30 graders varmt ut är ingen höjdare.
<amelia> ska nog gå in i serverhallen en sväng.. bbl
<coobra> is är lösningen
<coobra> :D
<coobra> haha
<madbearz> amelia: jag har hört att man ska sitta och sola och svettas som fan då
<madbearz> testa
<coobra> madbearz: kan funka om man inte ha feber
<madbearz> ok men lät ju inte som feber
<madbearz> så bara ut å stek
<amelia> läskigt ut i solen.
<amelia> och inte särskillt kallt i datorhallen heller..
<Ulthwen> ta en 240mm chassifläkt, ställ på bordet och anslut
<amelia> har ingenstans att koppla in någon sån..
<Kimmen> tror att bara 3 av våra datorhallar har behövt rep denna månad..
<madbearz> amelia: vill du bli frisk eller inte!
<amelia> madbearz: jag tror det finns andra sätt än att dö ute i solen..
<madbearz> jag hittade mitt fel, det va en public slut
<madbearz> slot menar jag! :P
<madbearz> amelia: nej det är sant alltså du blir frisk!
<amelia> Kimmen: grattis, ingen av våra vad jag vet om iaf.
<Kimmen> ingen av de kritiska som tur är men jobbigt att få skenande temp i semestertider
<amelia> madbearz: det blir man även om man inte gör något alls också
<madbearz> stämmer
<madbearz> nu fick jag en bra jävla ide
<madbearz> bygga serverhall i ICEHOTEL?
<amelia> då smällter isen..
<madbearz> ok ok det va dumt men varför inte under en kall älv
<amelia> det gör ju google t.ex.
<madbearz> som kalixälven eller vilken nu icehotel ligger vid
<madbearz> fan!
<madbearz> patent på det annars ju :/
<amelia> sänker ner konteinrar med servrar i rinnande vatten.
<madbearz> ner med dom i den där graven
<Kimmen> finns snötippar där de tar fjärrkyla ifrån till datorhallar
<Kimmen> snön ligger kvar länge
<Haffe> Annars vätksekylning.
<Kimmen> sen tar vi vatten från älven och leder i väggarna på byggnaden för att få kyla
<amelia> flyttande metallkylning kanske. :P
<Haffe> Blir dina datorer ofta 800 grader varma?
<amelia> njä..
<amelia> men ska vi ändå ta i kan vi göra det ordentligt.
<Haffe> Bergkyla kanske.
<Kimmen> leta nåt ställe där det är permafrost
<madbearz> rossland
<madbearz> fast det skulle ju liksom smälta
<madbearz> måste ha ny kyla hela tiden som vatten
<madbearz> rinnande vatten som vi värmer upp sen är allt vatten varmt :(
<madbearz> sen så smälter alla isbjörnar
<Kimmen> jymden + satellitlänk + solenergi = win?
<Kimmen> lite jobbigt om man behöver fysisk access dock
<Haffe> Kimmen: Har du kollat ping på uppkoppling till rymden?
<Kimmen> nope, men gissar det är en del
<Kimmen> tycker dock utvecklare ska börja inse att man inte kan bygga allt som klient-server lösning som i princip körs på ett och samma LAN
<Kimmen> "Det här funkar ju kalasbra i mitt lab, vi säljer lösningen" sen funkar det skit när svarstiderna börjar öka över den ms som var i labbet
 * realubot är tillbaka.
<realubot> Hur går det med den öppna koden idag då?
<Coffe> är det inte for i in ${cat fil} ?
<Coffe> $(
<realubot> Coffe: Eller: while line; so echo "$line"; done < fil
<realubot> *do
<realubot> Coffe: Det är: for i in $(cat fil)
<realubot> Inte  {}.
<realubot> Coffe: Jo, det här fungerar ju: for i in $(cat test.txt); do echo "Test - $i"; done
<realubot> Det loopar varje rad i filen med Test framför.
<Coffe> jag har nu listat alla mina servers i mina clouds
<Barre> du larsemil..... blir det något "event" i höst eller?
<madbearz> Barre: vadå för event?
<Barre> madbearz: vet inte riktigt :/
<Coffe> tips på hur man på en rad ? om jag ska göra massa med en server  hur sätter jag den som en variabel , och kan anv den hela min oneliner ?
<Coffe> typ " S=arne ; ssh $S ; etc etc
<Coffe> det var ju så, hade space mellan S =
<bamsefar> :)
<madbearz> Barre: nästa davlp
<Coffe> ingen som behöver ipv6 hjälp :Å
<bamsefar> Mja
<Philip5> Coffe: du får väl ändå gå hem snart?
<Coffe> Philip5,  2h
<Barre> madbearz: kan va så, eller inte(?) behöver bumpa larsemil i den frågan :)
<Philip5> Coffe: aha
<madbearz> Barre: jag röstar för att det inte är på valborg, julafton eller nyår nästa gång
<Barre> madbearz: vad? O_o
<madbearz> sist vare ju på valbord :P
<madbearz> vorg...
<madbearz> vafan!
<Barre> daladevelop?
<madbearz> japp
<Barre> det är liiiite för långt bort för mig att delta i :)
<madbearz> Barre: hur långt?
<Barre> noevo el stockholmo
<madbearz> vafan ni nollåttor åker ju alltid till dalarna på sommarn
<Barre> nu klumpar du ihop alla i en klump...jag försöker låta bli så mycket som möjligt ;)
<madbearz> fast tåget går snabbt till dalarna om du ångrar dig :)
<Barre> hahah... det är sant..
<Philip5> Barre: nä precis... inte alla för de andra åker till gotland ;)
<Barre> hahaha... jorå...såatt va hettere.. så är re.....
<Philip5> hehe
<madbearz> är? Barre det heter väl ändå er
<madbearz> så ere
<Barre> jorå... men så kan vi inte stava heller... vi behöver inte det för vi bor i den kungliga hufvudstaden...
<madbearz> jag har en HTC men jag vill byta för jag ogillar cykellaget!
<Barre> ååå.... fick ett mail med subject: "Grattis Jonas %%LastName%%, du är en utvald vinnare"
<Barre> vad är odsen på att jag vunnit något? bäst att klicka....
<madbearz> LoL!
<realubot> utvald vinnare också. :)
<dagon_> tacka vet jag html5 på youtube <3
<madbearz> realubot: du sitter på 64bitar eller
<madbearz> tänkte att du ska vara testare åt mig
<madbearz> ok=?
<realubot> madbearz: Nej. Jag sitter på 32-bitars. Jag har inte orkat installera 64-bitars. Jag installerade 32 av gammal vana av misstag.
<realubot> Det är det där snacket om Flash i 64 som gjorde att jag råkade ta 32-bitars.
<realubot> madbearz: Vad är det du ska testa då?
<realubot> dagon_: Vad är det som är så bra med HTML5 på youtube då?
<dagon_> att det fuckar flash lång väg
<dagon_> eftersom flash förmodligen är det sämsta sedan digerdöden
<madbearz> realubot: du får testa endå
<madbearz> mitt sommarprojekt
<madbearz> senare realubot ska vi snacka om det *kram*
<realubot> madbearz: Ok. Vad är detta för sommarprojekt?
<Stockholm_Angel> anyone in våberg?
<madbearz> realubot: en kors jag går
<realubot> madbearz: Vilken?
<Haffe> Hmmmm.
<madbearz> realubot: tillämpad leetzor programmering
<madbearz> 15hp!
<Haffe> Är det fler som har det så varmt att det knappt går att andas?
<madbearz> fast eftersom det är sommar så räknar läraren att man bara gör 7 veckors arbete och inte 10
<madbearz> T_T
<madbearz> slappnissar
<madbearz> 400 redovisade timmar annars U imo!
<realubot> leetzor programmering? What is that? Du kommer bli grym på datorer efter alla dina kurser.
<madbearz> realubot: är jag inte det redan? :(
<madbearz> ok, leetzor hittade jag på
<realubot> madbearz: Mjo, det är du nog. Men du kommer ju ha en grymt bra teoretisk koll på datorteknik efter alla kurser.
<madbearz> jo men nu får det fan vara nog
<madbearz> vill ut och fulhacka java eller liknande
<realubot> madbearz: Äh, måste finnas annat än Java-jobb.
<realubot> Google+, bra eller anus?
<madbearz> realubot+ är bra
<realubot> Mhm. Klart. Men Google+? Facebook-dödaren.
<cahoot> FB lär nog självdö utan assistans
<realubot> madbearz: Jag tycker det är tråkigt att göra skoluppgifter. :S
<realubot> labbar
<madbearz> jopp men det här är något man kommer på själv
<madbearz> bbl!
<realubot> madbearz: Ok, berätta mer senare då. :)
<realubot> Nu har jag seedat 3 linuxdistros till en ratio på 100+. :D
<realubot> Nobody cares about Linux today.
<realubot> :(
<Philip5> realubot: men den viktiga frågan är ju om du seedar kubuntu?!?! det är ju den enda disten som betyder nått ;)
<realubot> Philip5: Kubuntu 11.04 32-bitars och 64-bitars ratio 86,1 resp. 45,1.
<Philip5> dutti
<realubot> Jag seedar 27 linuxdistros.
<Philip5> får du något pris för det?
<realubot> Philip5: Jag får Stallman-medaljen om jag kommer upp i 100 på alla 27.
<realubot> silver
<realubot> guld är 1000 och platina är 100 000.
<realubot> När man har platina så sänker man vem som helst. Det är som svart bälte i karate.
<realubot> Philip5: Det visste du inte va?
<realubot> Va, va, va?!?
<cahoot> betvivlar att Stallman delar ut pristill  den som förmedlar *ubuntu
<madbearz> cahoot: han delar ut holkar
<realubot> cHarNe2: Det är inte Stallman som delar ut priset. Det är bara uppkallat efter honom.
<realubot> cHarNe2: Glöm aldrig det.
<realubot> cHarNe2: ;)
<cHarNe2> realubot: vad?
<realubot> cHarNe2: Jag postade fel. Det skulle til chaboo.
<realubot> *cahoot
<cHarNe2> :P
<recharge|2> Varje gång jag försöker att ansluta min iphone till itunes i virtualboxen med xp så får jag ett felmeddelande om att det inte går att montera enheten. Vill ju uppdatera mobilen men det går ju inte?
<realubot> recharge|2: FÃ¥r du det felmeddelandet i Ubuntu eller XP=
<realubot> recharge|2: Det spelar ju ingen roll om du får det felet i Ubuntu. Men vad säger XP? Har du aktiverat USB-porten i vbox?
<realubot> Har antipiratbyrån stängt TPB eller?
<Dynamit> lyckas dem aldrig
<Dynamit> servrarna står inte i Sverige längre
<recharge|2> realubot: verkar som att felmeddelandet kommer från ubuntu.. inte från xp.. vad jag vet har jag inte aktiverat någon usb port i vbox
<realubot> recharge|2: Om du högerklickar på ditt XP-alternativ i vbox och väljer inställningar så ska det någonstans där finnas inställningar för USB.
<recharge|2> realubot: ska kolla
<realubot> recharge|2: Jag tror du måste aktivera USB-stödet för att vbox ska använda USB-portarna. Jag tror inte att vbox vet att du sätter in iFånen i USB-porten. Det är nog bara Ubuntu som reagerar.
<recharge|2> realubot: okej jag har hittat det :)
<realubot> recharge|2: Ok. :)
<realubot> recharge|2: Fungerar det nu eller?
<recharge|2> realubot: ja då det funkar bra
<recharge|2> den är snart up to date :)
<realubot> Ok. :)
<realubot> Kaffe nu tjejer.
<Philip5> dagon_: vet du vart maxy-ponken håller till?
<realubot> Philip5: Vad ska det bli av oss Philip5? Vi är snart ensamma kvar i kanalen.
<Philip5> vilken fasa
 * maxjezy sätter på lite skön inför 00:00 slaget musik
<Philip5> wb maxjezy
<Philip5> undrade för en stund sedan var du höll hus
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> jag har hållit mig borta just därför!
<Philip5> [22:58] <Philip5> dagon_: vet du vart maxy-ponken håller till?
<maxjezy> ibland känns det bra att vara saknad
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> tänkte fråga vilken version av blender med cycles du kör
<maxjezy> bra fråga
<Philip5> är den rätt ny?
<maxjezy> 2.571
<Philip5> det var inte så nytt
<Philip5> håller på att göra en update för mig själv här just nu
<maxjezy> jag är så less för jag inte kan göra nå feta grejer
<Philip5> och inte har råd med någon fet dator
<maxjezy> funderar på att lägga 3D på hyllan helt och gå över till lunarstorm igen
<Philip5> tsss
<Philip5> nä
<maxjezy> känns inte speciellt utvecklande just nu iaf
<Philip5> du är bara inne i en plattå
<maxjezy> klart jag kollar det senaste för att hålla mig up2date
<maxjezy> men jag har ingen motivation att göra feta renderingar om jag inte kan göra animationer
<Philip5> jag är inne i en fotograferingsperiod just nu och ska köpa systemkamera.
<Philip5> tänkte plöja in lite pengar på det nu
<maxjezy> har du plats för studio?
<maxjezy> eller ska du köra frilans?
<maxjezy> fota brottsplatser och sånt
<Philip5> maxjezy: du får börja göra sådana här animeringar istället: http://vimeo.com/20764443
<Philip5>  :D
<Philip5> tycker det är en riktigt cool video
<Philip5> det mesta som david wilson har gjort är coolt. du kan kolla på annat där i hans lista på grejer
<Philip5> gammal hederlig stop motion
<maxjezy> aa det är nice
<maxjezy> vänta så ska jag hitta en riktigt fet video
<Philip5> har du sett den förrut?
<maxjezy> nope
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
<Philip5> x_link: bra! du sköter dig! :D
<Philip5> Kurdistan: är du uppe och nattsuddar?!
<Kurdistan> Philip5, hjälper på forumet. :)
<Kurdistan> vad görs kära vän?
<Philip5> aha, hittar du några bra trådar att hjäpa i då?
<Philip5> nä jag snackar lite animering och kortfilmer med maxjezy här och så packar jag lite paket
<maxjezy> Philip5: ska du bli fotograf måste du bli så här bra http://vimeo.com/22439234
<Philip5> maxjezy: bli? jag är ju redan bäst men har dålig kamera ;)
<Philip5> fast sådana där sekvenser är lätta att göra
<Philip5> bara ha vidvinkel och ett stativ
<Philip5> ovan molnen är lite lurigare för man behöver komma upp på höjd
<Philip5> så kör han med hdr ser jag
<Philip5> men visst är det effektfullt
<maxjezy> ja, snuskigt läckert
<maxjezy> man vill ju besöka såna platser  när man ser såna filmer
<Kurdistan> :) Philip5  det finns alltid något man kan göra på forumet
<Philip5> ska du upp ovan moln så där så är det ju nästa så att man måste fota på kebnekaise eller berg där i kring
<Kurdistan> även om det blir väldigt mkt upprep.
<Philip5> Kurdistan: jo många frågor får man ju vara mer eller mindre en mänskilg faq för att besvara
<Kurdistan> Philip5, det stämmer. Hur går livet utan hockey?
<Philip5> maxjezy: har du varit uppe på kebne och kollat ner på molnen någon gång? rätt kul det också även om det är roligast där när det är helt klart väder så man ser aslångt
<Philip5> Kurdistan: får fylla livet med annat
<maxjezy> nej men jag funderar på att ta mig en tur upp
<x_link> Philip5: Hehe =)
<Kurdistan> Philip5, haha sant. Philip5 vad för saker packar du?
<Philip5> maxjezy: gört! det är rätt najs
<Philip5> packar blender med cycles åt mig själv
<Kurdistan> :P jaha menar du bara till dig själv eller lägger du den i ppa?
<Philip5> maxjezy: om man inte orkar gå upp så kan man ju ta helikopter men det kostar ju mer
<Kurdistan> länge sedan man fick något nytt från dig. :P
<maxjezy> jag orkar gå
<maxjezy> vad tar du mig för? :)
<Philip5> maxjezy: annars är det ju en rätt billig semester med lite äventyr att åka upp dit och det kan bli rätt billigt om man skaffar ett billigt tält så är det mest tågresan dit som kostar
<maxjezy> Philip5: jag funderar på att göra det
<maxjezy> men de får vänta tills nästa sommar
<maxjezy> då är dottern 1,5 år
<Philip5> maxjezy: vet inte. det är ju ändå lite utmaning. det tar 8-10 tim att gå upp och ner
<Philip5> och då är det som att gå i en rätt brant grusig trappa non-stop
<maxjezy> Philip5: jag bor ju nära högakusten
<Kurdistan> Philip5, du som gillar kde, har du någonsin testat pclinuxos?
<maxjezy> finns bra mycket berg att bestiga
<maxjezy> och jag har gjort ganska många bestigningar
<Philip5> maxjezy: då blir det ju inte så dyrt att ta tåget upp
<maxjezy> men i år blir det att leta efter en kamping med uthyrning av kanot
<Philip5> jag var uppe där förr förra sommaren
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, dotter, gulligt. vad gör du uppe så sent? kickat ut frugan/gubbfan? :)
<maxjezy> finns inget vackrare ställe än höga kusten i sverige
<Philip5> Kurdistan: nej men jag har testat pcbsd
<maxjezy> Kurdistan: hon sover
<maxjezy> dottra dvs!
<Kurdistan> Philip5, ja, många som kör server verkar testa den.
<Philip5> maxjezy: det är najs där också och inte minst de ställen som vätter mot vatten
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, gulligt. Liten krabat?
<maxjezy> hon har tagit min säng, nu sover jag i gästrummet
<maxjezy> 5 månader i förrgår!
<Kurdistan> haha maxjezy så kan det också gå.
<maxjezy> tiden går så fort :)
<maxjezy> Philip5: min mor bor på ett helt jävla sagolikt ställe
<maxjezy> i en dal med berg runt om
<Philip5> coolt
<Kurdistan> :) inget slår kurdistans vackra natur, men visst sveriges vackra natur är magisk den lika så. även om vädergudarna inte är allsmäktiga. :P
<maxjezy> Kurdistan: är det inte mest sand där?
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, tar du kurdistan för sahara? :)
<Philip5> Kurdistan: 275.09.07 är senaste
<maxjezy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wC-WgQwVK-4
<maxjezy> se den videon
<Philip5> Kurdistan: de finns på min ppa för natty
<Kurdistan> Philip5, attans, för oss med maverick?
<Philip5> nope
<Philip5> men det går ju att porta
<Philip5> man får ändra på hur modalias sköts
<Philip5> det är olika mellan maverick och natty
<Philip5> ska jag ladda upp för maverick?
<maxjezy> vad är det du ska ladda upp?
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, ska ta en titt på klippen.
<Philip5> nvidias senaste drivisar för maverick
<maxjezy> ett av de bästa tal jag hört
<Kurdistan> Philip5, om det går bra för dig.
<maxjezy> och det är av en 12 åring
<Kurdistan> tack kapitalism, dem så kallade stormakterna i väst betalar 80 % till statsskulder.
<Kurdistan> 110 % (dvs större än intäkterna) tex grekland och italien.
<Philip5> maxjezy: de kunde ju tagit bort bakgrundsmusiken
<maxjezy> Philip5: ja men talet hörs tydligt endå
<Philip5> blir lite övertydligt och tarbort allvaret
<Kurdistan> fint tal i alla fall.
<maxjezy> finns säkert utan musik med
<maxjezy> tycker hon har så rätt i att vuxna säger en sak
<maxjezy> men gör en annan sak
<maxjezy> hur fan ska barn lära sig att förhålla sig till det
<Philip5> maxjezy: fast jag fattar inte varför det står eu agenda i rubriken när hon pratar för fn
<maxjezy> Philip5: inte jag heller
<maxjezy> jävla muppar på tuben vettu
<Philip5> stör mig på sådana småsaker när det är sånt här
<maxjezy> man får ta talet, orden
<maxjezy> skippa kommentarerna och titeln
<maxjezy> för det är inget som hon står för iaf
<maxjezy> hon har en bra talar röst också
<Kurdistan> Philip5, hur fungerar dem senaste drivarna?
<Philip5> bra för mig
<Kurdistan> :) allt som räknas.
<Philip5> Kurdistan: fast jag har ingen maverick-installation att testa dem på först
<Kurdistan> Philip5, lungt. jag kan vara försökskanin. :)
<Philip5> fast då får du ta dem på något annat sätt än via ppan först
<Kurdistan> hur menar du?
<Philip5> mail/ftp eller så
<Kurdistan> jaha. dem är inte uppe ännu?
<Kurdistan> ja visst. ftp fungerar.
<Philip5> inte för maverick
<Kurdistan> Philip5, även x-swat har inte dem allra senaste för maverick.
<Kurdistan> så du ligger ju inte precis efter.
<Kurdistan> :) jag kan vänta tills dem kommer upp på din ppa.
<Philip5> men det gör de inte om du inte testar dem :)
<Kurdistan> nu förstår jag inte Philip5 :).
<Philip5> att jag kan packa dem men inte testa dem
<Philip5> och laddar inte upp otestade
<Kurdistan> jaha, det är väldigt smart.
<Philip5> det bör inte vara något problem med dem men man vill ju testa först
<Kurdistan> Philip5, :) jag har bara min laptop.
<Philip5> men det är nog
<Philip5> om den kör maverick
<Kurdistan> är i för sig hos familjen så jäklas det, då kan jag använda kontor-datorn tills den behöver fixas, om det är nödvändigt.
<Philip5> hmm, fast du måste ju köra amd64 installation också
<Kurdistan> jag kör 32 bitars
<Philip5> då blev det värre
<Philip5> kan bara enkelt bygga amd64
<Kurdistan> :) jaha. då får det vänta.
<Philip5> annars blir det en massa meck
<Kurdistan> är det alltså lättare allmänt bygga för 64 bitars?
<Philip5> vänta på att x-swat eller andra fixar dem då
<Philip5> nej men jag kör amd64 så de byggs för det hos mig även för maverick
<Kurdistan> nu förstår jag.
<Philip5> annars måste man pilla en massa
<Philip5> men när jag kör upp dem på ppa så byggs de för båda
<Kurdistan> nåja det gör inget.
<Philip5> vad kör du nu?
<Kurdistan> 270.41.06
<Kurdistan> Philip5, nästa version 11.10 så kommer ubuntu själv möjliggöra att man kan köra senaste stabila drivarna
<Kurdistan> under 6 första månaderna när den kommer ut
<Philip5> tror det mest spännande ändå är att de stödjer nyare kretsar från nvidia och så några nya opengl-anrop
<Kurdistan> Philip5, förstår nada.
<Kurdistan> gynnas vi?
<Philip5> inte så mycket om man inte har de allra senaste grafikkorten med nvidiakretsar
<Kurdistan> jaha du menar så.
<Kurdistan> :) trevligt för dem då.
<Philip5> men utvecklare får mer funktioner som de kan använda sig av för att göra coola grejer
<Philip5> men innan de gör det så märks inte något för gemeneman
<Kurdistan> förstår vad du menar.
<Kurdistan> unity lär mogna till nästa version eller nästa lts
<Kurdistan> Philip5, för mig blir det viktigaste att verkligen batteritid-buggen löses.
<maxjezy> Kurdistan: vad är det för bugg?
<Kurdistan> phoronix lösning är inte fix som fungerar för alla.
<maxjezy> gjorde en sallad på tomat, gurka, snack-paprika och någon slags salladsblad och ost
<maxjezy> till det har jag dressing
<maxjezy> 2 sorter och potatissallad
<maxjezy> ganska nyttig inatt :)
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=113&t=54287
<realubot> maxjezy: Är det inte dyrt att äta massa delikatesser?
<maxjezy> jo
<maxjezy> idag har maten kostat 183 kr
<realubot> Mhm, det blir mycket på en månad. Men det är inte bara till dig då eller?
<maxjezy> mig och tjejen
<realubot> Mm.
<maxjezy> 91,50 per/person
<realubot> Men det blir 2000-3000 kr/månad.
<maxjezy> ja tycker man inte ska snåla på mat
<realubot> Jag ligger på 50 kr/dag och försöker snitta 1500 kr/månad.
<maxjezy> imorgon blir det öring till middag
<maxjezy> färskpotatis till det
<realubot> LÃ¥ter nyttigt.
<Kurdistan> realubot, ungefär var jag själv ligger på.
<realubot> Gott och nyttigt. Fisk är alltid nyttigt.
<Kurdistan> +/-
<maxjezy> jag har 2 kilo öring ligger i kylen
<maxjezy> ca 10 kg fisk i kylen
<realubot> Kurdistan: Jag skulle kunna pressa ner till 1000 kr men då får jag börja planera maten riktigt ordentligt.
<Kurdistan> realubot, jag planerar aldrig.
<realubot> Kurdistan: Nu äter jag ändå ganska normalt. Även produkter som kostar lite, typ lax.
<Kurdistan> :)
<Kurdistan> just nu njuter jag av vara hos päronen
<maxjezy> realubot: du va inne på makaroni spåret ett tag vill jag minnas
<Kurdistan> kurdiska päronen gör ens barn väldigt bortskämda
<Kurdistan> så jag snyltar
<Kurdistan> :P
<Kurdistan> annars när jag är hemma, så köper jag det jag lust för.
<realubot> maxjezy: Ja, pasta blir det lite då och då. Jag tycker det är gott och det går snabbt.
<maxjezy> Kurdistan: har du några kurdiska recept?
<maxjezy> realubot: samma här
<maxjezy> det är godt
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, ja då.
<Kurdistan> något spec. du har på hjärtat?
<maxjezy> någon gryta?
<Kurdistan> :) gryta är kurdernas grej.
<Kurdistan> tyvärr äter vi mkt kött
<realubot> Jag undrar vad man skulle kunna pressa matkostnaden till om man äter nyttigt men ändå ekonomiskt. 1000 kr?
<Kurdistan> även rött
<Kurdistan> så inget för veg.
<maxjezy> Kurdistan: jag är inte veg
<realubot> Kurdistan: Kött är gott.
<maxjezy> kötträtter är nice
<realubot> Mm.
<Kurdistan> realubot, dricker man sällan och inte röker. så kan man äta hur mkt man vill. är student och vi är ju kända för vara fattiga.
#ubuntu-se 2011-07-01
<maxjezy> Kurdistan: släng upp lite bra kurdrecept
<Kurdistan> auberginer vad tycker du om sådan käk?
<maxjezy> jag är inte rädd för någonting
 * realubot äter allt.
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, okej. du snittar dem avlångt. fyller dem med kött. självklart salt/kryddor.
<Kurdistan> till det ris (basmati, svårare än jasmin ris, men godare enligt mig.).
<Kurdistan> till det sallad
<Kurdistan> :) lyxig käk. vill du ha mer detaljerad så kan jag förklara.
<maxjezy> vad för kryddor?
<Kurdistan> :) svartpeppar och chili etc.
<Kurdistan> sedan har vi någon kurdisk chili, den är stark.
<Kurdistan> det svider när man besöker toan efteråt :P.
<Kurdistan> vi använder också tomatpure.
<Kurdistan> finns på tub. (ekonomiska).
<maxjezy> kardemumma gurkmeja?
<maxjezy> vanligt i köket hos kurder?
<Kurdistan> gurkmeja fungerar, men jag gillar personligen inte kardemumma.
<maxjezy> man ska snåla med kardemumma
<maxjezy> gurkmeja är nyttigt
<Philip5> kardemumma hör nästan bara hemma i kubbar och vissa bullar
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, exakt. ju, det är vanligt i kurdiska hem, men chili och peppar vanligare.
<maxjezy> tycker det funkar i indisk matlagning
<Kurdistan> sedan är vår familj matgalna
<Kurdistan> så vi äter mat från alla möjliga platser
<maxjezy> jag med, älskar verkligen mat
<maxjezy> jag lagar aldrig efter recept
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, du vet att dolma och maträtter som fått beteckningen turkisk är något svenska kungen som besökte kurdistan fick med sig till sverige.
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, haha där är vi lik. jag måttar aldrig.
<maxjezy> jag tycker det lät godt med det där du tipsa om
<maxjezy> lagar ni mat i krukor?
<maxjezy> tycker det ger en speciell känsla
<Kurdistan> http://www.receptcentralen.se/brod-och-bak/lahmacun/
<Kurdistan> typisk kurdisk. kurdisk pizza kan man se det som. populär i tjejens hemstad i kurdistan.
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, ja, du, kurder har många olika sätt tillaga.
<Kurdistan> skiljer sig även mellan olika delar av kurdistans
<Kurdistan> det blir lite en socioekonomisk fråga, de som bor i byarna lagar klassiskt kurdisk.
<Philip5> kurdisk husmanskost med andra ord
<Kurdistan> Philip5, yes.
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, smaka på manti.
<Kurdistan> magisk gott.
<Kurdistan> gryta
<Kurdistan> fasulye (säger på turkiska så det blir lättare söka).
<Kurdistan> sök även på kuru fasulye
<maxjezy> http://www.nur-realty.com/Resim/Web/20021227KuruFasulyePartisi/DCP_6273.jpg
<maxjezy> det såg godt ut
<maxjezy> undrar vad det under riset är
<Kurdistan> ser suddigt
<Kurdistan> kan ej tyda
<maxjezy> dålig bild
<maxjezy> men det ser smarrigt ut
<maxjezy> kurufasulye är alltså bönor
<maxjezy> ljusare bönor av något slag
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, exakt.
<Kurdistan> det viktiga med tillaga det är att den ska stå i vatten ett dygn innan man tillagar maten.
<Kurdistan> man byter sedan med nytt kallt vatten när man tillagar
<Kurdistan> det är sedan en långkörare
<Kurdistan> tar tid att tillaga.
<maxjezy> nice
<Kurdistan> bra för sådana som vill hinna med annat.
<maxjezy> man kan med andra ord laga sånt i naturen
<Kurdistan> brukar göra den när jag har tentor som väntar.
<maxjezy> bara en gryta
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, jepp.
<maxjezy> eldstad
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, japp.
<maxjezy> här har vi så fint vatten som rinner så man kan godt och väl ta sånt
<Kurdistan> ju längre den får stå i vatten, ju snabbare kan man tillaga den.
<Kurdistan> vita böner, tomatpure, salt/kryddor och kött.
<maxjezy> perfekt mat att ha me sig, kryddor, torkade bönor osv
<Kurdistan> that is.
<maxjezy> väger inte mycket
<Kurdistan> till det ris.
<maxjezy> Kurdistan: googla chana masala
<maxjezy> det är en av mina favoriträtter
<Kurdistan> ser gott ut.
<Kurdistan> vet inte vad det är men har svårt för indisk mat.
<Kurdistan> kan vara pga indiska utbytesstudenter och masterstudenter
<maxjezy> indiens motsvarighet på ärtsoppa antar jag
<maxjezy> kikärtor, curry, såna där blad, gurkmeja
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, kuru fas. är snarlik ärtsoppa.
<Kurdistan> gillar i för sig ärtsoppa med.
<maxjezy> ärtsoppa är nice
<Kurdistan> med senap :)
<maxjezy> hoppas ingen op ser oss
<maxjezy> det käka vi i förrgår
<maxjezy> om de inte va dagen innan
<maxjezy> dock färdigköpt ärtsoppa
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, mums.
<maxjezy> bra lunch, snabbt enkelt
<Kurdistan> jepp.
<Kurdistan> :) mat+musik=moa glad.
<maxjezy> =)
<Kurdistan> dessa dagar har det dock blivit hel del grillat
<maxjezy> finns ju massa kurdiska grillar överallt
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, :) mums.
<maxjezy> man känner sig svensk när man går in i såna
<Kurdistan> mamma och pappa brukar alltid bråka om vem som är bäst
<Kurdistan> :P
<maxjezy> ofta massa kurder som kakklar :)
<maxjezy> och aldrig en svensk
<Kurdistan> haha
<Kurdistan> det enda jag vägrar äta som päronen då och då tillagar är får tunga
<Kurdistan> etc
<maxjezy> jag skulle inte ha några problem me det
<Kurdistan> däremot gillar jag lever.
<maxjezy> pungkulor skulle jag inte vilja äta
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, vad tycker du om lever grytor?
<maxjezy> godt, men för mycket lever kan få mig att må dåligt
<Kurdistan> gott som fasiken. tillaga för någon månad sedan med rotfrukter och äpplen.
<Kurdistan> mums
<maxjezy> samma med om jag äter för mycket gris
<maxjezy> då mår jag illa
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, :) kan steka det med lök och äta som godis.
<Kurdistan> nöf nöf :)
<maxjezy> älg är godt
<maxjezy> det kan man äta som godis
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, jepp. det är ju också vitkött. nyttigt.
<Kurdistan> åt det på någon festival.
<Kurdistan> :) om jag nu inte blev lurad.
<maxjezy> åt det på dotterns dop förr förra veckan
<Kurdistan> fick i alla fall betala en del.
<maxjezy> och även korv från finland
<maxjezy> som min kusin gjort själv
<maxjezy> av deras egna ko
<maxjezy> de va godaste korven jag ätit i hela mitt liv
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, gillar du korv, prova sucuk.
<Kurdistan> mums
<maxjezy> välkryddad förstår jag
<Kurdistan> jepp
<maxjezy> där skiljer sig våra traditioner lite
<maxjezy> i finland kan man göra väldigt god korv utan att krydda
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, det kan man säkert.
<maxjezy> medans kurdisk korv är kryddig
<Kurdistan> har faktiskt aldrig käkat kaksi kolme käk.
<Kurdistan> vad är typisk finsk?
<maxjezy> men jag fick äta riktigt fin korv hos en kompis
<maxjezy> piroger
<maxjezy> korv
<maxjezy> lördagskorv
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, jaså, piroger, typisk finsk?
<maxjezy> jo, det äter alla finnar
<maxjezy> piroger med korv och smör
<Kurdistan> qitme/katma är s underbart gott. bakelse, finns variant som påminner om piroger.
<maxjezy> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_kCRqZc6yzi8/S_1kzw-EGtI/AAAAAAAAB1o/P0aBCe5MBvI/s1600/Piirakat.jpg
<maxjezy> så ser finska piroger ut
<maxjezy> turkisk/kurdisk mat är ganska lik va?
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, egentligen inte, men det har blivit genom århundraden.
<maxjezy> http://img.blogcu.com/uploads/donmezcaglar_icine_katma.jpg
<Kurdistan> syriansk/assyrisk mat och kurdisk är lik.
<maxjezy> känner igen dom från en kiosk
<maxjezy> tror det är syrianer som har den kiosken
<Kurdistan> :) turkarnas ursprung är från inre asien
<Kurdistan> dem kom till mesopotamien sent
<Kurdistan> däremot har turkmener (som jag ser som de enda turkarna) levt i tusentals år i mesopotamien.
<Kurdistan> ung/ny-turkar brukar dock framför allt se sig som mongol ättlingar
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, mycket möjligt att du såg där.
<Kurdistan> nu ska jag till sängs. roligt prata om mat. blev lite hungrig :). du får någon dag berätta mer om finsk matkonst.
<maxjezy> :)
<Kurdistan> helst traditionell mat.
<maxjezy> du får sova godt
<Kurdistan> godnatt maxjezy  och ni andra nattugglor.
<maxjezy> ska testa lite kurdisk mat efter imorgon
<maxjezy> imorgon blir det som sagt, öring :)
<amelia> *gäsp*
<maxjezy> amelia: det blev lite offtopic där :S
<maxjezy> tjena choel !
<choel> morrn
<choel> eller inte morrn i sverige..
<choel> natt mera.
 * choel snusfri i 4.5 dygn! 
<amelia> maxjezy: ni var iaf  inte otrevliga mot varandra som det brukar vara när det är offtopic
<maxjezy> mat är alltid så trevligt att prata
<amelia> det är iaf tämligen barnvänligt om det nu skulle sitta några väldigt unga här.
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> ja, det är aldrig för tidigt att lära sig mat
 * dagon_ has returned
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> http://lolpics.se/24562-sincerely
<maxjezy> bästa!
<AuntIrma> Hello
<Kimmen> morr
<Kimmen> +n
<AuntIrma> Anyone here speak English? I'm looking to ask someone some non-Ubuntu related questions about Sweden.
<Kimmen> go ahead
<AuntIrma> Awesome :) Well, I've been looking into miving to Sweden for a while now (I have a family friend from there, and the way he speaks of it, it sounds wonderful). I just want to get an idea of what it's like socially, economically, etc. outside of just looking through pamphlets for tourists.
<Kimmen> I would say that the social part varies greatly depending on where you live in Sweden and your age. Economically it's a bit tough to get a job for those with low or no education though experience gets you very far.
<AuntIrma> I see. Well I'll have my 4 year degree in computer science by the end of December. Are there any types of jobs in the IT, software evelopment, etc fields?
<AuntIrma> development*
<Kimmen> They come and go but you have a better chance than most that live here and haven't studied at "college" level. Developers in Sweden have a decent salary but can vary very much depending on location/company etc.
<AuntIrma> Ah okay. Is there a particular city you find more appealing than others? I was looking at places in the suburbs of Stockholm, but I'm not sure what the homes/apartments are like there, as well as the quality of them compared to price.
<Kimmen> Depends on what kind of citys you like. I find Stockholm's pace a bit too high for my liking but the suburbs are ok. I'm not sure about price or quality about the flats in and around Stockholm either =/
<AuntIrma> I guess it'd also depend on my salary. Your currency is Kronor right?
<Kimmen> That's correct
<AuntIrma> Okay =] Is the health care there as nice as it sounds (compared to here, where starting in 2012 we are FORCED to pay $120 a month for insurance, and if we don't it's taken out of our yearly income tax).
<Kimmen> Personally I like Gothenburg but I think you would feel at home in any of Swedens sities with a university (more variety in people, interests and so on)
<Kimmen> Health care is free until the day you turn 18-20, don't remember. A visit to a doctor generally costs 100-500 kr (~15 - 50 USD). No have to's to pay for insurance etc. I recommend though that you have health insurance, mine currently costs 2400 kr per year (~300 USD).
<AuntIrma> Will they turn you down if you have a pre-existing condition?
<X-Sleepy-X> no
<AuntIrma> Now that is lovely.
<X-Sleepy-X> tre
<X-Sleepy-X> tres bien
<AuntIrma> I imagine learning Swedish would be more than helpful? I figure I could check and see if my University offers it, or pick up a course on Rosetta Stone.
<Kimmen> It is more than helpful yes, the grammar is really difficult to master though
<AuntIrma> I shall do that then :) One more thing, how friendly are people there? I guess a current thing going around American media, is that everyone in every other country hates us, and will react violently to someone from the US. I couldn't possibly imagine that being true of first world countries though.
<AuntIrma> Oh one more thing XD. How is citizenship aquired?
<Kimmen> Never. You would be greeted politely by most. If you are a bit humble you'll make friends who pours their hearts out
<Kimmen> check: http://www.migrationsverket.se/info/medborgare_en.html for citizenship
<AuntIrma> Thank you so much. :D You have completely reinforced my decision to move there.
<Kimmen> Swell =D
<AuntIrma> Permenant residence permit? Is that something you apply for, or do you just get one after living there for so long?
<Kimmen> You apply for it, don't know more about it though =/
<AuntIrma> Okie dokie. =] I just went ahead and sent a question to them asking how it's obtained.
<Kimmen> I'm guessing that it's similiar to obtaining a green card
<AuntIrma> No current civil war or revolution is there? Is there a website for current events in Sweden?
<Markslap> Nope.
<Markslap> Sweden is neutral (even through WWII)
<AuntIrma> That's good. I know it was probably an odd question, but American schools and news don't cover anything outside of the US/US military. See? I had no idea about Sweden being neutral.
<Markslap> We've joined some wars abroad, but that's in the middle east area.
<Kimmen> And via the UN
<Markslap> Yes
<Barre> morrn morrn
<Coffe> Tjena Barre
<Coffe> en liten kul notis. att en win7 maskin skickar rätt dhcp fråga , och skickar med sitt namn, det gör inte dhcp i ubuntu 11.04
<cHarNe2> bästa sättet att få in exchange in linux?
<Kimmen> går väl att konfa Coffe
<Coffe> Kimmen,  jag har inte än lyckats med det.
<Coffe> oj
<Coffe> glömde nämna , det gäller ipv6
<Kimmen> cHarNe2: vilken exchange? Server/klient? 2003/2007/2010?
<Coffe> Kimmen,  ja ipv4 inga problem alls.. det är så vi sköter våran dns
<Kimmen> ah
<Markslap> Hallo, und guten morgen.
<Kimmen> vad kör ubuntu för dhcpv6 klient?
<Coffe> isc
<Coffe> sedan awahil elelr va de heter anv av networkmanagern
<cHarNe2> Kimmen: 2007 eller 2010, hur vet jag säkert?
<Markslap> Köra gnome lokalt på en Windowsdator som tänkte använa en Ubuntu Server 10.04 som server för detta.
<Markslap> Har haft programmen för detta tidigare, men glömt bort vad det heter. :/
<Kimmen> cHarNe2: är det en klient? Tror inte det finns stöd för 2010 än. Inte i Evolution iaf. Finns visst stöd för 2007, tycker det funkar dåligt
<Barre> Coffe: installerade 11.04 på min mini imorse..
<Kimmen> Markslap: X-win32?
<Barre> det är nästan så jag blir förbannad
<Markslap> Kimmen: SÃ¥ heter det1
<cHarNe2> Kimmen: ok
<Markslap> !*
<Markslap> Danke schön.
<coobra> morn ubuntuianerna  :D
<Markslap> Hoi coobra
<coobra> igår hade jag en "3Gfunkarok" upplevelse
<coobra> :D
<cHarNe2> Kimmen: men det är ju skummt att det funkar i android utan problem? :S
<coobra> ute i stockholms skärgård där man inte kan få adsl moste ha 3G
<Kimmen> cHarNe2: det är utvecklat av företag med lite pengar. För linux verkar det mest vara en hobby för privatpersoner och hur många av dessa har en exchange 2007/2010 miljö att köra mot?
<Kimmen> Minns inte vad det hette men är det exchange 2007 så går det att få till
<Kimmen> 2010 gick då inte för ett halvår sen
<cHarNe2> Kimmen: vad kan det kosta då att hitta nån som kan göra det?
<Kimmen> ingen aning, vet att det har varit på gång nånting men det är långtifrån färdigt (var långtifrån färdigt i slutet av 2010)
<Kimmen> Om man har tillgång att installera på exchange servern så tror jag det finns programvara som översätter mellan exchange 2010 protokollet och nåt som en linux klient pratar
<cHarNe2> Kimmen: men sånt är ju bara skrot imo
<Kimmen> cHarNe2: det är dom. Ta en titt på evolution-mapi, kan vara så att det funkar med 2010 numera
<Kimmen> Coffe: vad jag läst så ska isc-dhcp skicka med hostname default
<Coffe> Kimmen,  ja. jag har läst å testat ..  om man skickar dhcp6.oro så får man att det är depricated och man ska läsa manualen .. fast det var i den jag såg det.
<Kimmen> är det med wide?
<Coffe> nej isc
<Coffe> wide är en annan
<Coffe> problemet är att vi kör 10.04 .. blir inte så kul då . att rulla ut ipv6
<Kimmen> =/
<cHarNe2> Kimmen: verkar funkar our-of-the-box med evolution
<Kimmen> cHarNe2: då har du nog 2007 och inte 2010
<cHarNe2> ok
<cHarNe2> Kimmen: http://community.spiceworks.com/topic/97532-linux-mail-client-compatible-with-exchange-2010-not-imap?page=1#entry-390757
<Kimmen> cHarNe2: jag fick faktiskt igång det nu här på jobbet och vi kör 2010, verkar vara en bugg i evolution-mapi dock som gör att den inte fixar mappnamnen. Fanns en fix.
<cHarNe2> Kimmen: men det verkar funkar lite halvtaskigt :S
<cHarNe2> Kimmen: nae, jag får stå på mig för att byta till google-apps eller vad som kallar gmail för företag ;)
<Kimmen> bra det ;)
<Kimmen> annars funkar väl zimbra bra på mycket
<cHarNe2> Kimmen: kanske så, men alla vet hur gmail funkar o sånt :)
<Kimmen> kan inte påstå att jag gör det =P
<AuntIrma> Is Swedish television censored?
<Kimmen> Nope
<AuntIrma> That is just a crazy concept to me XD I'm watching some videos on youtube and some guy mentioned that and I couldn't believe it.
<Haffe> AuntIrma: No not really.
<Markslap> AuntIrma: If you fancy it, you can show boobs on television. :P
<Haffe> Markslap: Where was this?
<Haffe> I have to get a tv again.
<Markslap> Haha
<AuntIrma> You guys don't have the squat toilets do you (like the ones in France)?
<Markslap> We have normal toilets.
<Haffe> Hole in the ground?
<AuntIrma> Yup.
<Haffe> No.
<Haffe> They were outlawed in 1754 after the then reiging king fell into on of them.
<AuntIrma> Hahaha
<Markslap> AuntIrma: http://www.sbgolv.se/600px_bilder/norden_toalett.jpg
<Markslap> Something like that.
<Markslap> Normal toilets.
<AuntIrma> Markslap: That's great. :)
<Markslap> :)
<Markslap> You can pay by card nearly in every store (though some smaller kiosks does not accept cards under 100 SEK/~15 USD, or takes small charge on 3-4 SEK/60-70 cents).
<Markslap> That's one thing that I missed in Ireland.
<Kimmen> Plastic is king
<Markslap> Card is King.
<Haffe> Markslap: Normal toilets?
<Markslap> For us.
<AuntIrma> So I would just ask, "Tar ni kredit-kort?" To pay with a charge card?
<Haffe> Yes.
<Haffe> Or just look for a visa logo.
<Kimmen> Or just: "Tar ni kort?"
<Dynamit> if you have Visa
<Dynamit> if you have Visa :P
<Dynamit> lol spam
<Markslap> There is usually a sticker with Visa, Mastercard, Visa Electron, Maestro, Amex and so on at stores that accept cards.
<Markslap> (Which more or less every store does)
<Kimmen> Visa > mastercard > Maestro > American Express
<Markslap> I have a Visa, Mastercard (both debit) and a Maestro.
<Markslap> The latter one I seriously hate.
<Kimmen> Almost exclusively international companies that give amex cards, no other sane person has them in Sweden
<Markslap> :D
<AuntIrma> You guys have a King?
<AuntIrma> Ah I guess you guys do. Carl Gustaf.
<coobra> coobra@lappy:~/torriz$ alsamixer
<coobra> cannot open mixer: No such file or directory
<coobra> coobra@lappy:~/torriz$
<coobra> fan får man så för ?
<cHarNe2> coobra: vad? kan du inte starta alsamixer?
<Markslap> Jag har suttit med Xming och liknande X-servers hela förmiddagen här.
<Markslap> Men det verkar inte vara det jag letar efter.
<Markslap> Jag vill i princip ha en RDP-anslutning till min Ubuntu Server-maskin, där jag kör Gnome eller annan fönsterhanterare.
<Markslap> NÃ¥got tips? :)
<Markslap> Kör Windows lokalt.
<cHarNe2> xming + putty
<Kimmen> med x-win32 ska du ju kunna köra utan putty, den sätter upp ssh och X11 forwarding själv
<Markslap> Mjo
<Markslap> Men det kostade.
<Kimmen> måste kolla vad jag har
<Kimmen> jag har xming såg jag nu
<Markslap> Okej
<Markslap> Hur fick du igång det månntro?
<Markslap> Har läst deras "Trouble?" och "Manual"
<Kimmen> du måste ha xdmcp igång på den server du ska ansluta till
<Markslap> ah
<Markslap> i A libxdmcp6
<Markslap> ?
<Markslap> oj
<cHarNe2> :S
<cHarNe2> bara att kryssa i x-forwaring så funkar det typ?
<cHarNe2> och allaow x i nån config
<Coffe> får någon vettigt svar av http://sto.alatest.se:34543
<Kimmen> It works!
<Kimmen> This is the MAJOR default web page for this server.
<Kimmen> The web server software is running but no content has been added, yet.
<Coffe> tack
<coobra> cHarNe2:  nop
<cHarNe2> coobra: vad?
<coobra> kan inte starta det
<Coffe> kollar mitt bond0 interface.. 99.9% av all trafik . går på en port bara
<coobra> haha
<coobra> ja vet inte varför ja skrev det där
<Coffe> han frågade om alsamixer ?
<coobra> jag ja
<coobra> :D
<coobra> Coffe: varför finns alsamixer som root men inte som coobra
<Coffe>  testa /sbin/alsamixer
<Coffe> ligger troligen i någon sbin
<coobra> finns inte  :(
<Haffe> Vad får du om du kör whereis alsamixer ?
<dagon_> coobra: är du med i gruppen audio?
<coobra> ja
<coobra> skiten vill inte  :(
<Haffe> Har du prövat med varm mjölk?
<coobra> har inte mjölk
<Kimmen> /usr/bin/alsamixer? rättigheter 755?
<Coffe> kom på vad jag ska leka med .. under semestern, försöka få dhcp . att ge varje maskin. ett eget nät.. så den har sitt helt egna när
<Coffe> Kimmen,  du har inte koll på hur man fixa på något smidigt sätt ? att mina 3 ubuntu ruouters, byter routing info med varandra ?
<Kimmen> byter de inte info eller byter de info och du inte vill det?
<Coffe> jag vill att dom ska det
<Coffe> så jag slipper fixa alla routes på alla ställen
<Coffe> så om jag lägger till ett nät på en .. så ska alla andra veta om det
<Kimmen> enklaste är väl att köra nån riktigt routing protokoll mellan dom
<Kimmen> riprip lr ospf är enkla, ospf bättre av dom
<Coffe> ok
<Kimmen> rip*
<Coffe> ospf .. ok
<coobra> ujjda
<coobra> Coffe: på semestern ska du sola  :D buben
<speakman> NU ÄR DET SEMEEEESTEEEEER!
<Kirill^> *woho* LaptopDJ på systers bröllop! ;D
<coobra> speakman: :D
<Kimmen> nope, 5 veckor kvar
<Haffe> :)
<coobra> Kimmen: heh djlaptop ?
<Kimmen> nope
<Kirill^> Japp, jag kör musiken via en laptop! :D
<Kirill^> Ubuntu FTW! ;D
<Kimmen> ah
<coobra> Kirill^: traktor ?
<Kirill^> qmmp ^^
<Kirill^> Fick reda på allt för 2 veckor sedan, så har inte hunnit sätta mig in i något dj-program. =/
<coobra> Kirill^: ok ok
<Coffe> nej lära mig opfs
<Kimmen> gört =)
<Coffe> Kimmen, men den verkar vilja att man kör quagga .
<Kimmen> såg det, vet inte vad annars man kan köra under ubuntu som ger funktionaliteten. RIP duger också när det är ett litet nät
<Coffe> men då kör jag quagga å opfs
<Kimmen> blir nog kanon
<Coffe> zebra å ospf
<Coffe> ospf6d till och med
<Kimmen> visst är det 2 olika demoner?
<Coffe> ja
<Coffe> http://seoroot.com/blog/networking/setting-up-zebra-routing-software-howto.html läser denna nu
<Coffe> för jag ska hantera ipv6
<Kimmen> såg ut att vara cisco ios syntax, det gillas
<Coffe> ok
<Coffe> kan jag inget om.. ÄN
<Kimmen> det är inte så svårt som det verkar, du specar vilket nät som har routern som sin gateway, nätmask osv
<Kimmen> hur den hanterar att prata med andra boxar törs jag inte uttala mig om dock
<Coffe> ok
<Kimmen> nu hemåt
<coobra> ohh
<coobra> mat
<coobra> ughaaa
<K350> Jag stängde ned datorn runt 12 idag. Loggade just på och körde "last" kommandot. Där står bara inloggning jag nyss gjorde..inget annat. Bör jag oroa mig?
<Silasle> K350: Kolla om vad det står längst ner. När listan börjar
<Silasle> Kan ju vara efter 12. Jag har tex "wtmp begins Fri Jul  1 13:28:09 2011"
<Coffe> Kimmen, nu känner jag mig så vilse
<Barre> hmmmm varför får jag samma känsla när jag loggar in på google+ som jag fick jag jag loggade in på wave...
<Barre> nu ser jag en skillnad, ordet "wave" är utbytt med ordet "circle".. nyskapande O_o
<amelia> lol
<amelia> Barre: surgubbe!
<Barre> amelia: hahaha... jag känner mig lite så :)
<Barre> ha! Nu ligger du med i en av mina "circles" amelia
<amelia> Barre: omg
<K350> c
<K350> Silasle: Den började idag kl 11:33
<coobra> hahaha
<coobra> :D
<coobra> lol
<D0minat0r> nån som råkar ha en google+ invite övers?
<coobra> nja
<coobra> vet itne
<coobra> blev inbjuden själc
<coobra> :D
<coobra> vet inte vad fan ja ska ha det till
<D0minat0r> fast jag hörde att om man delar ett inlägg med en gmail adress blir den personen automatiskt inbjuden
<D0minat0r> kanske läste fel
<D0minat0r> hur fan vet jag om jag har google apps email eller regular email?
<einand> mitt onaturliga hat mot Eclipse har google nästan ändrat på
<realubot> Nu är jag här. Alla som har saknar mig räcker upp en hand.
<amelia> *suck*
<Haffe> Ta en kaffe.
<Hund> Nu är jag här. Alla som har saknar mig räcker upp en hand.
 * realubot räcker upp en hand.
<realubot> Hund: Ta en Kaffe Haffe.
<realubot> Haffe: Det var till dig.
<realubot> amelia: Vad suckar du åt?
<realubot> amelia: Suckar du åt mig eller suktar du efter mig?
<amelia> realubot: jag suckar åt ditt bbeteende.. det är tröttsamt.
<amelia> bbl
<realubot> *snyft*
<realubot> Kanalen är som en avslagen bärs.
<coobra> o/
<coobra> THAT A HAND
<realubot> Vad?
<realubot> Aha, du har saknat mig.
<realubot> Roligt att höra.
<waynediego> Någon som har kunnat installera Linux på en dator som har formaterats av windows?
<Philip5> ja men man får ju formatera om under installatinen
<waynediego> Gick inte när jag provade det sist. får hoppas på bättre tur den kommande gången då.
<Philip5> du ska ju inte installera på ntfs som jag antar windows helst formaterar åt dig men däremot kan du använda den partitionen som windows skapat men med annat filsystem
<waynediego> Det kan ju möjligen ha fungerat men jag ville ju få bort allt spår från windows i datorn
<waynediego> Någon som vet var i Göteborg kan tänkas sälja datorer utan förinstallerade operativsystem?
<Philip5> ja det är lättast av allt i så fall om du inte vill ha något windows kvar. då är det bara att låta ubuntuinstallationen ta hela disken i anspråk så försvinner allt windows och det blir linux av allt
<waynediego> Men när jag skulle köra skivan med installationen fick jag bara ett felmeddelande. Kommer inte ihåg vad det stod men jag är ganska säker på att det inte var något fel på skivan
<maxjezy> waynediego: jag vet inte, men du ska kunna kontakta datoråterförsäljaren och få pengarna för windowset tillbaka
<maxjezy> läste jag i någon tråd på forumet
<maxjezy> eller om det var tillverkaren du ska kontakta
<waynediego> Tack för råden iaf gott folk.
<realubot> Whiskey: Inet i Göteborg säljer ju delar till datorer. Om du bygger en dator själv ingår inget operativsystem.
<realubot> Whiskey: Äh, fel person. Snubben som skulle ha meddelandet loggade ut.
<realubot> maxjezy: Det är ju olika från tillverkare till tillverkare. Vissa ger pengarna tillbaka om man inte har installerat Windows och andra erbjuder ingen möjlighet att ta bort Windows.
<Silasle> D0minat0r: Ja, det finns ett kryphål i google+ så att man kan komma in :)
<amelia> Silasle: hur menar du komma in? hacka konton eller få sitt konto knutet till google+?
<larsemil> Silasle: jag vill ha google+
 * amelia har google+
<Silasle> Jag kunde få google+ till vanliga googlekontot
<Philip5> amelia: tror du det kommer slå bättre än google wave? ;)
<Silasle> Men nu sa några att det hade stängts av
<Silasle> Philip5: Går det att få det att slå sämre ;)
<amelia> Philip5: det tror jag nog. wave var rätt värdelöst.
<Philip5> men det var väldigt hypat
<amelia> Philip5: eller ja, som projektverktyg är det nog fiffigt om man sitter på olika ställen och jobbar ihop. men som community är det värdelöst.
<Silasle> Google+ verkar faktiskt rätt bra, gillar det mer än facebook, fast för lite folk som har det :)
<larsemil> amelia: jag har fått invites men kan ändå inte "joina"
<realubot> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/06/googleplus/
<larsemil> det jag tror jag kommer gilla mest är det där med sparks
<Philip5> konststycket blir väl ändå att locka över de stora massorna för utan många användare så faller det platt även om funktioner och teknik är bättre än FB
<Silasle> larsemil: Kan du skicka din gmail-adress i ett PM så testar jag om det funkar :)
<amelia> larsemil: aha, de hade ju lite problem med att det spred sig för fort.
<larsemil> Silasle: frankthemobster@gmail.com
<Silasle> larsemil: Kolla mailen och kolla vad som händer om du trycker på någon av länkarna
<Silasle> larsemil: Vad hände?
<Linda^> Tjoho.. Hur får jag igång mitt mobila bredband i min windows"maskin" i virtualbox? Nån som vet? :(
<Silasle> Virtualbox använder väl bara det internet som du är ansluten till i ubuntu och skickar det vidare till windowsmaskinen?
<coobra> Linda^: tjena puddingen :D
<Linda^> coobra: tja tja
<coobra> Linda^:  vad har du för problem idag ?
<Linda^> Silasle: Jag är online i ubuntu, men inte i windows. Funkade ju förut..
<Linda^> coobra: läs? :(
<coobra> Linda^: varför ska du krångla till det så ?
<Linda^> coobra: Så att du ska få jobba lite
<Silasle> Linda^: Installera Guest Editions?
<Linda^> Silasle: ja
<spacebug-> Linda^: är det ubuntu som använder det mobila för att komma ut på nätet och du vill ansluta med virtuella windows genom ubuntu ut?
<coobra> Linda^: köp en router med 3G i :p
<Linda^> spacebug-: Ja.. precis.. har lite grejjer jag måste göra i windows.. och behöver komma åt filer från ubuntu.. om du förstår vad jag menar.. dropbox, mail, usb-minne... inget funkar :(
 * spacebug- kör bridged på nätverksinställningar på mina virtuella burkar
<coobra> spacebug-:  !!!! :D
<Linda^> oj
<Linda^> nu funkar visst internet
<spacebug-> då får den virtuella maskinen en lokal IP (så det blir som en burk på LAN:et)
<Linda^> tror den tänkte i en kvart minst :(
<spacebug-> hehe
<spacebug-> tjena coobra
<coobra> Linda^: :D inte så dum du
<Linda^> coobra: haha.. Det funkade inte.. Och nu funkar det :( Jävla trög windowsmaskin jag har :(
<Linda^> som inte fattar att den är online
<coobra> Linda^: :D
<Linda^> nu ska vi se om vi kan leka med office word utan att den bråkar
<coobra> *hollertummarna*
<Linda^> holler? :(
<Linda^> kul, den tar femton år på sig att bara öppna min wordfil
<Haffe> Tarbooo on.
<coobra> Linda^: gåre bra elle ?
 * gorgo humlar
<Haffe> Surrar som en humla?
<coobra> Linda^: känner du knofte ?
<K350> c
<Linda^> coobra: nje, över irc.
<realubot> Linda^: Grattis. Jag är här.
<Linda^> realubot: Tack?
<realubot> Linda^: Precis.
<Linda^> mm
<swedala> gött
<swedala> ni har bra smak
<realubot> Vad är det som är så bra smak?
<swedala> eraa åsikter
<realubot> swedala: Du håller med?
<swedala> nej
<realubot> Varför inte då?
<swedala> det är oklart
<realubot> Jaha.
<realubot> Linda^: Så vad sysslar du med ikväll då?
<swedala> ska du ragga? :p
<Linda^> realubot: fixar årets meny
<swedala> tänk om hon är en han, inte helt ovanligt på irc :P
<realubot> swedala: Nehe. Det gör man väl inte? Det här är en irc-kanal för Ubuntu och inte en dejtingkanal.
<Linda^> Ja tänk! :o
<realubot> Linda^: Årets meny? Vad innebär det?
<Linda^> realubot: jobbar i restaurang.
<swedala> Linda^: sorry om jag är misstänksam, men jag har en del erfarenhet av irc :P
<Linda^> swedala: Det har jag med :(
<Haffe> swedala: Vad har du nu varit med om.
<swedala> Haffe: inget speciellt som jag vill peka på nu, men jag har sätt troll förr. Nu påstår jag inte att Linda^ är troll.
<realubot> Linda^: I know. Varför skriver du inte i OpenOffice istället?
<Haffe> Har man sagt A får man säga B så man får C vad D E.
<swedala> Haffe: nää
<realubot> swedala: Ok, jag gissar. Du chattade med en person som hade nicket Stallman. Ni bestämde dejt. Du trodde att du skulle gå smeka han skägg men när du kom till dejten så var Stallman en sexig brud istället för RMS? Right?
<realubot> *hans skägg
<swedala> kul iofs om fler tjejer använder irc, men som alla vet så är det en oerhörd mansdominerad värld
<realubot> Mm, mansdominerad var ordet.
<amelia> det hade underlättat om folk inte skrämde iväg de tjejer som faktiskt vågar sig hit.
<swedala> realubot: stallman har inte skägg :P
<swedala> amelia: trie
<swedala> true
<swedala> *
<realubot> amelia: På vilket sätt skrämmer folk iväg tjejerna som vågar sig hit?
<swedala> realubot: är du trög eller
<realubot> swedala: What?
<amelia> realubot: det kan du ju klura på själv, men ett säkert bevis på att det görs är väl att ingen tjej förrutom jag har stannat i den här kanalen mer än ett år i sträck.
<swedala> realubot: jargong
<realubot> amelia: Det kanske beror mer på intresse än på folket här i kanalen.
<amelia> realubot: ta dig en objektiv titt på hur du själv och andra beter sig när det kommer in en ny tjej här.
<swedala> realubot: du inser väl att jargongen på irc inte lämpar sig för många tjejer, dom uppfattar det som en otrevlig miljö
<Haffe> Jahaja.
<amelia> realubot: sen kan du ju jämföra det med när det kommer in en kille här.
<swedala> amelia: precis det jag försöker säga
<realubot> Hur många killar stannar mer än 1 år då?
<amelia> realubot: många.
<realubot> Det är nog inte så många av alla nya som kliver in.
<swedala> realubot: vad försöker du säga?
<realubot> Det är ingen hemlighet att tjejer prioriterar andra saker än Linux när det kommer till datorer (sociala medier m.m.).
<realubot> Det kanske är fullt normalt att 1/100 är tjej i en kanal som den här.
<amelia> det är ju till stor del för att de inte direkt känner sig välkomna..
<realubot> swedala: Jag försöker säga att det kanske snarare är så att tjejer trivs bättre här en killar.
<swedala> realubot: du har en skruv lös någonstans :P
<realubot> Om 1/100 som använder Ubuntu är tjej så är ju 2/100 tjejer i den här kanalen en överrepresentation.
<amelia> jag tror nog att fler än 1 av 100 som använder ubuntu är tjej.
<swedala> realubot: min tjej använder linux, men hon chattar aldrig, gissa varför
<amelia> och jag använder inte ubuntu
<realubot> Ni vet ju absolut ingenting om urvalet så därför vet ni inte om vi har många eller få tjejer i kanalen.
<amelia> det vi däremot vet är att det fanns ett gäng andra tjejer här förrut som inte vill komma hit längre.
<realubot> amelia: Du förstår inte. Det är ett exempel. Säg att 10/100 som använder Ubuntu är tjejer. Då är allt över 10/100 tjejer här i kanalen en överrepresentation.
<swedala> realubot: du vet knappast heller vad som är rätt, du tycks inte heller inse varför få tjejer söker sig hit utan du ser problemet från ett helt annat håll och tror att tjejer bara virkar dukar eller något
<realubot> Om det är 1/100 eller 10/100 är inte så intressant. Det kommer vi inte få reda på för det finns inte statistik på det och det säger vissa är en del av friheten i Open Source.
<amelia> realubot: diskussionen handlade inte om statistik utan om hur folk generellt beter sig på irc när en tjej kommer in i kanalen..
<realubot> swedala: Jag tror inte alls att tjejer bara virkar dukar. Däremot tror jag inte att intresset för Linux är 50/50 mellan killar och tjejer.
<realubot> amelia: Det löser en tjej enkelt genom att kalla sig Kalle.
<swedala> realubot: det tror nog ingen, alla vet att killar har större intresse generellt
<realubot> Om det nu skulle vara ett stort problem.
<amelia> realubot: och varför ska hon behöva låtsas att hon är kille för att bli accepterad? det är ju för fan det som är problemet.
<realubot> amelia: Adapt to survive.
<amelia> realubot: är man tjej ska man bara vara söt och man kan inte vara duktig på linux då, nej hur skulle världen se ut om en tjej vågade vara tjej och dessutom var duktig på något.. alldeles själv utan att behöva låtsas vara kille eller ha lärt sig av sin pojkvän eller storebror.
<amelia> realubot: det hade väl varit bättre om sånna som du lärde sig uppföra sig som folk även på irc.
<swedala> hehe
<realubot> amelia: Vad snackar du om? Jag har väl aldrig sagt att en tjej inte får vara duktig på Linux. :|
<amelia> realubot: nej, men du tycker uppenbarligen att det är ok att behandla en tjej annorlunda än en kille på irc.
<realubot> amelia: Jag säger bara att om det är ett så stort problem hur killar beter sig mot tjejer på irc och en tjej vill bli bemött som en killa: Vad gör hon då för att enklast uppnå det målet?
<swedala> realubot: du tycker ju att tjejer skall utge sig för vara killar, så är problemet löst. Du har ju inte fattat något alls av denna diskussion :P
<amelia> realubot: en tjej vill inte bli bemött som en kille, en tjej vill bli bemött som en annan nörd oavsett kön.
<realubot> Det är ni som inte förstår. Det finns en verklighet. Anpassning skapar bäst förutsättningar.
<amelia> realubot: du är väl den sista i den här kanalen som ska prata om att anpassning skapar bäst förutsättningar.
<realubot> Det är svårt att förändra hela världen. Det är enklare att anpassa sig till hur saker och ting fungerar.
<dagon_> fast det tillhör väl allmänt hyfs att kunna prata ordentligt med både en kille och en tjej?
<amelia> tack dagon_
<realubot> Ja. Absolut.
<swedala> realubot: så sant, men...du måste väl endå inse att detta inte gäller allt?
<dagon_> amelia: np, det är såna som han som förstör för såna som mig
<realubot> swedala: Det gäller inte allt. Men det gäller mycket även om många inte vill acceptera det.
<realubot> dagon_: Öh, va?
<swedala> realubot: jag förstår din poäng, men jag kan inte hålla med dig :P
<realubot> dagon_: Förstör för dig?
<dagon_> om du tänker efter så förstår du vad jag menar
<dagon_> men nu har jag inte tid att lära upp dig
<dagon_> jag ska kolla film
<dagon_> ciao
<realubot> swedala: Vad jag menar är att tjejer kommer inte att bli bemötta som killar på irc på läääänge. Det beror inte på mig för jag är inte alla på irc. Om en tjej nu nödvändigtvis vill bli behandlad som en kille så gör hon bäst i att ha ett nick som är neutralt eller som indikerar på att hon är kille. Det är det jag menar.
<swedala> dagon_: du var ju också smart, bättre att du håller käft
<dagon_> drick upp din mjölk och gå och lägg dig
<realubot> dagon_: Du? Lära upp mig? Jag tror inte det.
<swedala> realubot: problemet är jag tror inte att en tjej vill bli behandland som en kille utan mer som vem som helst på irc kanal.
<realubot> swedala: Mhm, sant. Jag tror att en tjej vill bli behandlad som 1. Vem som helst. 2. Tjej.
<realubot> Jag tycker att jag är snäll mot tjejerna i kanalen.amelia: Aja, men jag tror det handlar mer om intresJag är mycket trevligare mot tjejerna i kanalen än mot killarna. Sådan är jag. Gentlemannen realubot.
<realubot> Äsch.
<swedala> hehe
<swedala> sånt ligger ju i blodet
<swedala> om man är uppfostrad svenskt
<realubot> Det gör ju det. Vissa har det, andra har det inte.
 * realubot got what it takes.
<realubot> amelia: Säg något då. Du gav väl inte upp?
<Hund_> Jag är lika trevlig mot alla, jag särbehandlar ingen och ser inte kvinnan som ett svagare kön så att jag måste vara extra snäll och hjälpsam. :P
<realubot> Linda^: Hur vill du bli behandlad på irc? A: Som en tjej. B. Som en kille. C. Som vem som helst.
<realubot> Linda^: Svara nu ärligt.
<Hund_> realubot, Som vem som helst fattar du väl.
<swedala> Hund_: du tycker alltså att någon här anser att kvinnan är det svagare könet?
<realubot> Hund_: Hur känns det att bli behandlad som en hund då?
<Hund_> swedala, Om man måste särbehandla dom så känns det lite så. :P
<Hund_> realubot, Love it! :D
<swedala> Hund_: ingen här har väl påstått att kvinnan är det svagare könet eller går du på svaga indicier?
<realubot> Det är dåligt debattdrag i kanalen. Tur att Almedealen börjar snart så man får debattbegäret tillfredställt.
<Hund_> swedala, Skaffa humor. :P
<realubot> swedala: Jag tycker att kvinnan är det svagare köndet. Jag är ganska säker på att en genomsnittlig kvinna gör mindre i bänkpress än en genomsnittlig man.
<realubot> Köndet? Könet, ska det stå.
<swedala> realubot: att jämföra enskilda prestationer är ju orättvist
<swedala> Hund_: :)
<realubot> swedala: Jag tolkade "svagare" bokstavligt.
<swedala> realubot: tolka rätt, så slipper vi diskutera :D
<realubot> Typ. 80 kg bänkpress > 50 kg bänkpress.
<realubot> Jag hade inte velat ha min tjej här i kanalen.
<realubot> Om jag nu hade haft någon tjej. Om någon nu hade velat ha mig...
<spacebug-> ;)
 * realubot försöker med se-ut-som-en-ledsen-hund-tricket.
<swedala> realubot: där har du orsaken till varför du inte har träffat någon :P
<swedala> du har större chans att hitta någon kille som vill ha dig :P
<realubot> swedala: Det är ert fel att jag inte har en tjej. Ni har fötts med fel kön.
 * spacebug- va på date idag, dock inte min typ av kille. Men det va ju gott med fika :D
<realubot> Jag lägger hela skulden för att jag är singel på kanalen.
<realubot> swedala: Aha, trevligt.
<realubot> swedala: Nej.
<realubot> spacebug-: Trevligt.
<swedala> tjejer är iofs svåra att hantera,det är min erfarenhet :D
<spacebug-> jag är svår att hantera :)
<realubot> spacebug-: Är du tjej?!?
<spacebug-> nej
<realubot> spacebug-: Kille?
<realubot> spacebug-: Eller en... det?
<realubot> En rymdbugg?
<spacebug-> kille (eller man får jag väl börja säga då jag är 30 hehe)
<realubot> spacebug-: 30? Snart är du lika vuxen och mogen som mig. Jag är 33 och blir inte yngre.
<spacebug-> ;)
<Markslap> Vad är det med folk att behöva sätta etiketter på allt?
<Markslap> :)
<swedala> spacebug-: jag vet att detta gör ont, men du är en gubbe :P
<spacebug-> huvudet är som 20, körkortet säger 30 och kroppen är väl som 40 ;)
<Markslap> Man tycker om det man tycker om.
<realubot> Och man tycker inte om det man inte tycker om.
<realubot> SÃ¥ skulle vi kunna sammanfatta det hela.
<realubot> Markslap: Var har du hållit hus? Du har inte varit här ju?
<coobra> Linda^:  ojjda hur ?
<realubot> nu blev kanalen så där avslagen igen...
<realubot> Som en varm avslagen pilsner som har stått hela dagen ute i solen.
<Linda^> coobra: va?
<coobra> Linda^:  hur snackar du med han då :p
<Linda^> coobra: irc!
<coobra> Linda^: nice
<Linda^> jaså?
<coobra> ja
<Linda^> Hur känner du honom?
<coobra> irc är nice
<coobra> snackat med han på irc
<coobra> bara
<Linda^> ok
<Linda^> efnet?
<coobra> han tycker nog jag är en knasig en hahhaa
<coobra> ja
<Linda^> Vem är inte knasig these days?
<Philip5> nu börjar en riktig kultklassiker på svt1! Skräcken i den Svarta lagunen
<Philip5> :P
<spacebug-> hum
<coobra> haha
<coobra> Philip5: :D
<Linda^> :o
<Philip5> :P
<Linda^> :(
<Philip5> blir nästan inte mer kultskräckis
<maxjezy> tjena Lena Philip5son!
<Philip5> yo
<maxjezy> har du köpt objektiv ännu?
<dinasty> någon som har koll på varför ubuntu inte hämtar ip automatiskt efter att man tappat kontakten med nätet?
<Philip5> nope
<Philip5> maxjezy: blir nog inte ny kamera och objektiv förrän i nästa vecka
<Philip5> ska nog åka till sthlm för att klämma och känna på två objektiv som jag väljer lite mellan
<Silasle> Testade lite objektiv i 50 000-kronorsklassen i en affär i tyskland :)
<Philip5> kul men helst vill man komma ut och testa sådana ordentligt och inte bara i butik med tråkig belysning
<realubot> Vad ska man ha ett så dyrt objektiv till?
<Silasle> Man kunde kolla om kråkorna nån halv kilometer bort hade smutsiga fötter :p
<Silasle> Philip5: Var ifrån typ femte våningen framför ett fönster, så man kunde testa ut genom dem
<realubot> En systemkamera är ju inte billig direkt.
<realubot> :S
<Philip5> finns ju olika prisnivåer
<Philip5> den jag ska köpa kostar 10 000 kr för huset och sedan objektiv till den
<Silasle> Och viktnivåer, det där teleobjektivet vägde sina kilon. Och sen en liten systemkamera bakom. Såg lite kul ut
<Markslap> Jag är mer sugen på ett fisheye.
<Markslap> Runt 8-10mm.
<Philip5> fisheye är ju mer kul än så ofta användbart
<Markslap> Mm
<Markslap> Men hur ofta behöver man 200mm>?
<Philip5> inte heller så ofta
<Philip5> fast oftare tror jag
<Silasle> Aldrig, men det är kul ;)
<Philip5> om man fotar sport, utomhus konserter eller fåglar
<maxjezy> realubot: i fotovärlden är det lite annorlunda än i mjukvara världen
<maxjezy> blender må toppa alla andra 3d program
<maxjezy> men kameror är annorlunda
<Silasle> Philip5: Ja, men hur ofta gör man det?
<maxjezy> där är det priset som styr ofta
<Philip5> Silasle: beror helt på vad man gillar att fota
<Philip5> maxjezy: tur att du inte har tv när de visar så otäcka skräckisar från 50-talet på den
<maxjezy> Philip5: japp
<maxjezy> hemskt att behöva uppleva sånt
<Philip5> verkligen
<maxjezy> :)
<Philip5> och så vill ju monstret bara kramas ju
<Philip5> så missförstådd
<Philip5> lite som realubot
<maxjezy> :)
<realubot> Fotografering. Jag vet inte vad alla proffsfotografer säger om jag går in och dominerar där också.
<realubot> maxjezy: Vad säger du om det här då: http://www.inet.se/artikel/6202265/lastolite-bakgrundspapper-2-75-x-11-m-ocean
<maxjezy> realubot: vad tänkte du då?
<maxjezy> greenscreen?
<maxjezy> Philip5: har du någon bra bild på dig på kebenikize?
<Philip5> nope
<maxjezy> http://thenatureacademy.blenderguru.com/fe/12337-win-the-nature-academy
<Philip5> hade också oturen att toppen gick i moln så där 30 min innan jag kom dit
<maxjezy> synd
<maxjezy> annars hade du kunna vunnit blendergurus nature academy
<Philip5> hade varit nått
<maxjezy> jo
#ubuntu-se 2011-07-02
<Philip5> maxjezy: ska du skicka in värsta bilden från högakusten?
<maxjezy> japp
<maxjezy> dagon_: är du här inatt?
<maxjezy> ingen dagon_ och ingen x_link
<maxjezy> vad har hänt
<maxjezy> Philip5: vad heter du på facebook?
<maxjezy> !ping
<ubot2> pinga dig själv ;-) dioderna på min vänstra sida ömmar verkligen
<Philip5> facebook är väl för fjortisar?!
<realubot> Billigare än så får man inte en ny netbook: http://www.inet.se/fyndhornan/1969612/acer-aspire-one-happy-lila
<realubot> maxjezy: Ja? Är det inte en sådan skärm man har för att lägga in sig för 3d-animering? :S
<realubot> Philip5: Kebenikajse? Vad gjorde du där?
<Philip5> ja vad gör man där
<maxjezy> man går up där för en cigg och piss
<Philip5> typ
<Philip5> för att kolla på utsikten och ha gjort det. sedan går man ner igen
<maxjezy> så kan man snacka skit om andra i fred
<maxjezy> ingen man känner lär var där
<Philip5> och inte har man mobiltäckning förrän man kommer upp på toppen
<realubot> Jag tror jag skippar Kebenikaze.
<maxjezy> realubot: så liten hårddisk och dålig batteritid på acern
<realubot> maxjezy: Mhm.
<realubot> Men billig.
<maxjezy> ersättaren skulle jag lägga pengarna på isf
<maxjezy> HD LED skärm
<maxjezy> sämre batteritid va det
<maxjezy> och sämre webcam dock
<maxjezy> men de är nog det man får betala för bättre grafik
<maxjezy> undra vad samsung kommer med
<realubot> Jag gillar inte bärbara datorer.
<realubot> Det är dyrt och man har dåligt ergonomi.
<Philip5> maxjezy: här är bilder från toppen: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x5I8vlj_X24
<realubot> Philip5: Varför bestiger du inte Mount Everest då?
<Philip5> maxjezy: här är en till med lite bättre skärpa: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qxHQyTv1A98
<maxjezy> samsungs variant piskar ju
<Philip5> på den andra så vandrar de längs kammen
<maxjezy> 1,5 dual core
<maxjezy> acern 1 dual core
<maxjezy> 4 timmar bättre batteritid på samsungen
<Philip5> tror det är ca 800 m rakt ner till vänster om dem
<realubot> Mm, i Winblows ja.
<realubot> Men priset?
<Barre> tjenis
<realubot> Barre: Hej. :D
<realubot> Barre: Vad gör du?
<Philip5> Barre: du har semester eller?!? :P
<maxjezy> realubot: vill man ha prestanda får priset stå åt sidan
<maxjezy> annars kan man köpa första generationens atomprocessor datorer
<realubot> Jo jo.
<Barre> ligger i sängen och kollar på Ong Bak
<dagon_> maxjezy: jag är här
<Barre> Philip5: jobbar 2v till
<dagon_> fast jag kollar film och käkar chips
<Philip5> Barre: fast den går inte på tv eller?
<Barre> Philip5: nope, kollar på datorn, är på ladndet..
<Philip5> Barre: tror faktiskt jag har sett den men inte så stora minnen av den
<Barre> Philip5: det är det som är då bra med det, jag har sett den 3ggr och har inte heller några stora minnen av den... helt meningslöst tidsfördriv
<Philip5> hehe
<maxjezy> realubot: http://www.samsung.com/se/consumer/computer-peripherals/notebook/netbook/NP-NF310-A03SE/index.idx?pagetype=prd_detail&tab=gallery3d
<maxjezy> den är ganska fresh
<maxjezy> blir nog att skaffa en sån
<Philip5> Barre: jag sitter och kollar på lite youtube-klipp från kebnekaise för att maxjezy började prata om det
<Barre> Philip5: själv då? semester?
<amelia> wii Barre och Philip5!
<Philip5> Barre: japp
<Philip5> Barre: från och med idag
<Barre> Philip5: grattis...
<Barre> amelia: :-*
<Philip5> eller dagarna räknas väl från måndag
<amelia> Philip5: alla dagar räknas alltid.
<Barre> men inte som semesterdagar
<Philip5> precis
<amelia> jooo, då låter ju semestern längre! :D
<Philip5> nu blev jag nästan lite sugen på kebnekaise igen
<Philip5> fast det får nog bli några norska berg istället
<maxjezy> Philip5: det ser läskigt ut
<Barre> suttit med unity idag (på en netbook) och ät överlag nöjd. det hade jag inte räknat med
<amelia> Philip5: du är ju inte frisk, på semestern ska man antingen sitta eller ligga och inte göra något vettigt alls.
<Philip5> helt ofarligt är det ju inte. tycker faktiskt det är konstigt att det inte är fler olyckor med folk som trillar ner från just toppen
<amelia> idag hittade jag mitt 3g-modem i soffan, men det fungerar inte.. *suck*
<Philip5> men det är ju inte ett berg som är svårt att bestiga. mest bara lite jobbigt
<Philip5> fast det är jobbigare att springa ett marathon :)
<maxjezy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Do-O-75a2zc&feature=related
<maxjezy> såg du den Philip5 ?
<Barre> Philip5: fler som trillar ner från toppen och dör en som trillar ner från botten och dör..
<maxjezy> tokig snubbe
<Barre> eller kanske inte.. när jag tänker efter
<Philip5> maxjezy: nej men jag åkte på ändan ner där istället för att gå
<Philip5> med flit alltså
<maxjezy> äre inte läskigt?
<Philip5> bästa sättet att ta sig ner i kitteldalen
<Philip5> mest att man är orolig att man ska slå igenom och slå arslet i en sten
<Philip5> men det är mest kul
<Philip5> så får man bromsa i tid så man inte far ut i stenrösen på slutet
<Philip5> det ligger ju snö där året om
<amelia> usch snö..
<Philip5> mer eller mindre
<Philip5> samma sak med toppen
<Philip5> maxjezy: tror det är en grej för dig. ett litet äventyr som inte behöver kosta så mycket
<Philip5> go native liksom
<maxjezy> ja
<maxjezy> vill ha med mig familjen då
<maxjezy> tror dottern måste växa lite till först
<maxjezy> så hon kan gå lite själv osv
<maxjezy> men helt klart ett måste
<maxjezy> så måste nog sambon min träna lite på mindre berg först
<maxjezy> :P
<Philip5> du får skylla på henne  ;)
<maxjezy> vi har iaf väldigt fina berg här omkring med ju
<maxjezy> strax innan ö-vik finns det fina klippiga berg
<Philip5> bra dojjor är väl det viktigaste investera i. sedan kanske man kan låna en bra rygga av någon och lite annat kit
<maxjezy> på vänstersidan av e4an
<Philip5> då har du att träna i lite först då
<Philip5> klarar man gå 1-2 mil på en dag så är det väl typ vad man behöver vara tränad för
<maxjezy> jag klarar gå 2 mil i snöstorm
<maxjezy> -20
<maxjezy> jag och 2 kompisar gjorde det 2-3 år sedan
<maxjezy> värsta snöstormen det året helt klart
<maxjezy> mitt i natten dessutom
<maxjezy> men de va inte så att man va fresh efter det
<amelia> jaha, två av helgens planerade arbeten avklarade..
<amelia> ett kvar..
<amelia> men det blir imorgon det..
<maxjezy> amelia: bra!
<maxjezy> du får nog hela söndagen att vila
<amelia> maxjezy: man kan ju hoppas. jag har beredskap också
<realubot> maxjezy: Mm, 3 papp. Det är ett ok pris.
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> blir nice när det kommer med quadcore och nvidiagrafik
<maxjezy> kanske ska vänta
<maxjezy> amelia: sitter du på helspänn under beredskap?
<realubot> maxjezy: Den är rätt dyr ändå. 3500 kr i kända butiker. Jag tycker inte en netbook ska kosta mer än 3 papp.
<realubot> beredskap, tråkigt ord.
<maxjezy> realubot: även om den är superbra?
<maxjezy> guldkanter osv?
<realubot> maxjezy: Jag har aldrig sett en beredskap med guldkant.
<realubot> När har du semester jezy?
<maxjezy> just nu
<maxjezy> jag är arbetsbefriad för tillfället.
<realubot> maxjezy: Har du beredskap?
<realubot> Om ett jobb dyker upp så hoppar du in?
<maxjezy> jag kan hoppa in dom dagarna jag mår bra
<maxjezy> om jag vill.
<realubot> Vad är det med dig då?
<realubot> Varför mår du inte bra?
<realubot> Är du huvudet? :S
<amelia> maxjezy: inte direkt. försöker leva mitt liv som vanligt... men med ändå begränsningen att jag måste kunna ringa tillbaka inom 10 min och börja jobba inom 1 timme.
<maxjezy> realubot: skiten kommer ut ur huvudet iaf
<maxjezy> amelia: ok, så nykter bör du vara iaf
<amelia> maxjezy: ja, men det är jag ju annars också.
<maxjezy> jag med
<realubot> maxjezy: Vad är det som kommer ut ur ditt huvud? :S
<maxjezy> realubot: ditten och datten
<maxjezy> det mesta jag stoppar i mig
<realubot> maxjezy: Jaha, du kräks.
<maxjezy> yes
<realubot> Du måste träffa en specialistläkare jezy!
<propus> Yo!
<maxjezy> realubot: japp
<maxjezy> var hittar man specialistläkare?
<propus> maxjezy, först går du till vårdcentralen och får en remiss där igenom :)
<maxjezy> ok
<maxjezy> får göra så
<maxjezy> konstigt att dom inte remissa mig förut då
<propus> Kanske inte har tagit dig på allvar.. ;-/
<maxjezy> dom skicka ju mig på röntgen
<maxjezy> tycker det är alvarligt nog
<amelia> *gäsp*
<realubot> maxjezy: Du måste ligga på. Läkarna skickar inte remiss om patienten inte trycker på eller om det är något uppenbart allvarligt.
<realubot> maxjezy: Kontakta din vårdcentral och stå på dig att du måste bli remitterad till någon som är specialist på dina problem.
<amelia> maxjezy: annars kan du alltid söka privatvård, men det är ju inte direkt gratis.
<amelia> om vårdcentralen vägrar alltså
<realubot> maxjezy: Du kanske behöver träffa en neurolog? Jag vet inte. Svårt att veta om det är huvudet, magen, psyket eller vad det är som gör att du kräks. :|
<maxjezy> får avvakta o se vad nya läkaren säger
<maxjezy> men nu ska jag inte ge upp iaf
<maxjezy> är redigt trött på att sitta inlåst
<realubot> Vårdcentralen vägrar knappast men det gäller att beskriva hur omfattande problemen är så att dom förstår allvaret.
<realubot> Säger du att du kräks hela tiden och kräver att läkaren remitterar dig så tror jag han/hon gör det också.
<realubot> Varför sitter du "inlåst"? För att ha nära till toa?
<maxjezy> precis
<maxjezy> och slippa kräkas offentligt
<realubot> Ok.
<maxjezy> inte så kul att ställa sig och spy på torget osv
<realubot> Nej. Det är klart.
<realubot> Hur ofta spyr du då?
<maxjezy> igår va jag på toa typ 10 gånger
<maxjezy> men spydde 8 tillfällen
<maxjezy> med mellanrum dvs
<maxjezy> räknar inte dom gångerna som jag kräks, går ifrån och springer tillbaka
<maxjezy> idag har jag klarat mig undan med 3 besök
<amelia> maxjezy: men allvarligt, du måste ju ta hand om dig.
<realubot> Jag tycker helt klart du ska kräva att läkaren skriver en remiss en ordentlig utredning av dina problem. Så här kan du ju inte ha det.
<maxjezy> vet inte vad det är som hänt nu men varje gång jag kräks så får jag en otrolig huvudvärk med
<maxjezy> aldrig haft sån huvudvärk tidigare
<maxjezy> förutom vid extrem bakfylla
<maxjezy> men denna är mer blixtrande
<amelia> maxjezy: på ena sidan av huvudet eller båda?
<maxjezy> känns mest uppe till vänster
<realubot> Det här låter som ett fall för en neurolog, tycker jag.
<maxjezy> brb, måste fixa vatten och en alvedon
<amelia> maxjezy: migrän?
<propus> någon sitter på ett gammalt pci grafikkort?
<amelia> kanske..
<maxjezy> ja, och lite feber känns det som med
<maxjezy> helt varm och dåsig
<maxjezy> matt
<amelia> maxjezy: låter lite som migrän.
<amelia> maxjezy: har du yrsel och eventuellt problem med synen också samtidigt eller t.o.m. lite innan du får huvudvärk och börjar kräkas?
<maxjezy> nej, först kommer illamåendet
<maxjezy> tror febern är utanför detta dock
<maxjezy> bara haft det idag
<amelia> ah
<maxjezy> inte orkat diska
<maxjezy> eller laga mat idag
<maxjezy> då är det illa
<amelia> migrän kan yttra sig väldigt olika för olika personer..
<maxjezy> det ligger lite i släkten dock
<maxjezy> med migrän
<maxjezy> alla har det typ
<realubot> Det är ju misstänkt men har dom samma kräk-problem som du?
<propus> far in på akuten..
<maxjezy> nej, bara jag som kräks
<realubot> Nej, akuten hjälper inte.
<amelia> både jag och bamsefar har migrän ibland. han blir totalt deckad och kan inte röra sig typ en hel dag... jag får först synstörningar och i princip 50% synbortfall, sen kommer huvudvärken och försvinner efter 3-4 timmar.
<realubot> maxjezy: Du ska ju helt klart kräva att få bli utredd av en neurolog i.a.f.
<maxjezy> eftersom jag inte jobbar 100% så kräver dom att jag ska söka jobb
<maxjezy> vem vill anställa en som mig?!
<realubot> maxjezy: Söka jobb går ju alltid. Att få jobb är någonting annat.
<maxjezy> tur att jag iaf har jobb när ja blir bättre
<maxjezy> känns så meningslöst
<realubot> maxjezy: Det är ju därför du ska gå till läkare också. Så du blir sjukskriven också.
<maxjezy> jag klipper ur företagsannonser ur tidningarna och säger att jag sökt dem jobben
<maxjezy> eller jobb på de företagen
<maxjezy> FK sjukskiver aldrig mig
<realubot> maxjezy: Vad har du för jobb när du blir äldre?
<maxjezy> blir väl att jobba inom någon reklambyrå hoppas jag såsmåningom
<realubot> maxjezy: Jo, om läkarintyget är tillräckligt starkt så. Men då måste du gnomgå en ordentlig utredning. Och om inte dina problem är tillräckligt allvarliga så går dom förhoppningvsi att behandla med rätt insatser.
<maxjezy> ja, jag vill inte ha FK sjukskrivning iaf
<maxjezy> vill bli frisk så jag kan göra saker igen
<maxjezy> annat än att ligga här  och se ut som en 90 åring
<realubot> maxjezy: Varför klipper du ut annonser? Räcker det inte med att maila på jobb som arbetsförmedlingen listar?
<maxjezy> realubot: jag får panik av den hemsidan
<maxjezy> riktigt ryser i kroppen
<realubot> maxjezy: Jo, men det är ju därför du måste söka vård hos en specialistläkare!
<maxjezy> blir svagt självmordsbenägen
<maxjezy> ska se om VC har öppet imorgon
<amelia> maxjezy: http://www.pfizer.se/default____1862.aspx
<realubot> maxjezy: Jag menar bara att det låter smidigare att söka genom AFs sajt än att klippa ut annonser. :S
<maxjezy> realubot: det är bara 200 jobb som är helt onödiga att söka på ams
<maxjezy> typ, högskola osv
<maxjezy> som krav
<maxjezy> bättre söka som golvläggare tex
<maxjezy> på golvannonser
<maxjezy> amelia: jag tror endå inte på migrän
<maxjezy> om jag inte haft migrän utan huvudvärken tidigare
<maxjezy> förstår bara inte vart huvudvärken kommit från nu
<maxjezy> det tar 1 sekund efter jag kräks
<maxjezy> så är det igång
<maxjezy> håller i sig iaf 15 minuter till 60 minuter
<maxjezy> ganska kraftigt
<maxjezy> sen svag huvudverk hela dagen
<realubot> maxjezy: Jag tycker helt klart att du ska kräva av din läkare på vårdcentralen att han remitterar dig till en neurolog. Se till att han använder vårdgarantin också så får du hjälp inom 3 (?) månader också.
<maxjezy> som grund
<realubot> maxjezy: Du gjorde väl en magnetröntgen?
<maxjezy> kanske ska skaffa försäkring också
<maxjezy> japp
<realubot> av huvudet?
<maxjezy> japp
<realubot> Det är bra.
<maxjezy> försäkring för sjukdom tänkte jag
<maxjezy> så jag kan få kostnader betalda
<maxjezy> om ja måste åka till uppsala eller nått
<maxjezy> här är ju sjukvården inte så bra
<maxjezy> vi fick ju åka ner till uppsala på ultraljud
<maxjezy> för att dom trodde min sambo hade en alien i magen
<realubot> Då borde dom ha sett om det var något allvarligt, typ missbildning i hjärnans blodkärl eller hjärntumör. :|
<realubot> maxjezy: Du har ju rätt till sjukresa om du inte har möjlighet att åka kollektivt?
<maxjezy> jag är ganska besviken på sjukvården här uppe
<maxjezy> här finns ju buss
<realubot> Ja, om du klarar av att åka det så är det ju ok?
<maxjezy> då betalade iaf sundsvalls sjukhus våra resor
<maxjezy> till uppsala
<maxjezy> dom bokade och fixade allt
<maxjezy> de va ju bara för det va pinsamt för dem
<maxjezy> att dom inte kunde utföra Ultraljud här
<realubot> Mhm, jo, men någon betalar ju. Försäkringskassan, Socialen eller Landstinget.
<realubot> Om du måste resa för att få vård som du behöver.
<maxjezy> lika bra jag åker till vårdcentralen imorgon om jag inte har feber då
<realubot> maxjezy: Jag tycker helt klart att du ska kontakta vc och kräva en remiss till en specialistläkare. Se till att få vårdgaranti så kommer du till en specialist inom några månader. Därefter får man se om den personen skickar dig vidare eller något.
<realubot> maxjezy: Läkaren på vc kan ju inte tycka att det är normalt att du kräks flera ggr per dag i månader. :S
<maxjezy> nej, men hon min förra läkare verkade tycka det
<maxjezy> tipsade mig om åksjuketabletter
<dagon_> är du sjuk maxjezy?
<maxjezy> som jag blev imun åt på en vecka
<realubot> maxjezy: Det håller inte. Du måste helt klart ligga på. Det är ju något som är fel när du mår så här.
<maxjezy> dagon_: verkar inte bättre
<dagon_> :(
<maxjezy> dagon_: var har du hållit hus
<dagon_> yeslife'at lite
<realubot> maxjezy: Många läkare viftar bort patienter som inte har akuta problem så du får trycka på och säga att du måste få träffa en expert på just dina problem.
<dagon_> det gick inte bra så nu är jag tillbaka på internet
<maxjezy> realubot: ja ska fan göra det den här gången
<maxjezy> annars går jag ut i media
<dagon_> maxjezy: kollat timelapse-videon på blenderguru btw :)
<dagon_> oj
<dagon_> ? därefter
<realubot> maxjezy: Det behöver du inte. Du får stå på dig. Ta med dig en anhörig som stöd. Det har du rätt till när du träffar läkaren om du själv är med på det.
<maxjezy> japp
<maxjezy> realubot: jag tar med mig ungen då :P
<amelia> maxjezy: kräk på läkaren. :P
<maxjezy> dagon_: ska du vara med i tävlingen ?
<dagon_> maxjezy: är inte så sugen på att fota mig själv
<maxjezy> amelia: det borde hjälpa
<maxjezy> så säger jag att jag kommer på återbesök tills det är löst
<amelia> haha
<maxjezy> jag är nästan 100 på att jag kommer kräkas där
<maxjezy> kan knappt röra mig nu utan att må illa
<amelia> maxjezy: var glad att du inte är kvinna iaf. då ska det envisas minst tre veckor om att man är gravid innan man kommer vidare.
<maxjezy> amelia: dom hade ju det som argument ett tag med
<maxjezy> att jag va sympatigravid
<realubot> En läkare på en vc har inte kompetens att avgöra vad du lider av. Det måste en läkare med rätt specialistkompetens göra. Läkaren på vc ska bara avgöra vilken specialist du behöver träffa. Jag tror du ska försöka komma till en neurolog. Nurologen vet nog annars om du bör uppsöka psykolog eller något som är expert på mage/tarm-sjukdomar o.s.v.
<dagon_> haha
<dagon_> maxjezy som skendräktig
<amelia> maxjezy: ah jo. det förekommer ju faktiskt. men det är dock väldigt ovanligt.
<amelia> maxjezy: och nu är ju ungen ute så då kan de ju utesluta det.
<amelia> maxjezy: du kan ju alltid spela på kortet att det är väldigt jobbigt att ta hand om den lilla när du mår illa hela tiden och sådär. speciellt om du får en kvinnlig läkare.
<realubot> maxjezy: Och glöm inte vårdgarantin: http://vard.vgregion.se/sv/Regler-och-rattigheter/Sa-fungerar-sjukvarden/Vardgaranti/
<realubot> maxjezy: Gäller även där du bor.
<realubot> maxjezy: "90 dagar - Besök i den specialiserade vården
<realubot> Om du får en remiss till den specialiserade vården, ska du erbjudas en tid för besök inom 90 dagar. Det gäller även om du har sökt vård utan remiss."
<realubot> Det är det som gäller för dig, tror jag.
<realubot> 1. Kräv remiss till specialistläkare. 2. Säg att du vill att ärendet omfattas av vårdgaranti. 3. Sätt dig hemma och räkna ner 90 dagar.
<maxjezy> amelia: verkar som det är dåliga odds för en kvinna nu
<maxjezy> 1 av 6 läkare är kvinna där
<realubot> Det spelar ingen roll. Du måste kräva en remiss till en specialist! Läkaren lär inte vägra om du beskriver hur ofta du kräks och att du gör det varje dag och att det har hållit på i månader. Du behöver ju bli ordentligt utredd. En röntgen räcker inte!
<maxjezy> dom öppnar 8
<maxjezy> ska sitta vaken tills dess
<realubot> Lördag?
<maxjezy> japp
<realubot> Ok, bra.
<maxjezy> dom har öppet alla dagar
<amelia> maxjezy: hehe, funkar med en yngre manlig läkare också ska du se. bara gamla härdade gubbar som inte går på sånt.
<realubot> maxjezy: Du får inte vara för mesig när du är där. Dom försöker spara pengar. Dom försöker att avfärda alla som inte verkar lida av något dödligt. Så se till att stå på dig och kräv en remiss till en specialitläkare, t.ex. en neurolog.
<amelia> nehe, nu ska jag sova. gonatt på er!
<maxjezy> amelia: godnatt på dig :)
<maxjezy> nej ja ska va hård men rätvis
<realubot> maxjezy: http://www.akademiska.se/templates/page____25678.aspx
<realubot> Kanske dit?
<realubot> Om Uppsala är närmast så kanske det här är dit du ska: http://www.akademiska.se/templates/page____42861.aspx
<maxjezy> uppsala är nice så inte mig emot :)
<realubot> Nu sova.
<realubot> Natti.
<realubot> Jag söker Mrfeelgood6? Är han här idag?
<realubot> :D
<madbear> jadå fast han kallar sig maxjezy här
<realubot> Hehe
<realubot> Det är är ju dock inte riktigt sant: "Den 21 januari 2010 byter Sven Otto Littorin till en helt ny adress. Denna gång får mejlkontot namnet Dangerzone2010. Som backup anges den gamla adressen som vi kunnat spåra till hans person via telefonnumret."
<realubot> Det går säkert att ange en epostadress som man inte har kontroll över som backup-adress. Har någon dragit Aftonbladet i benet?
<realubot> Jag skulle ju t.ex. ha reggat Dangerzone2010 och ange mrfeelgood6 at hotmail som backup-adress?
<realubot> *ha kunnat
<realubot> Det säger ju inte att jag verkligen har mrfeelgood6-adressen och därigenom inte heller att jag är Littorin. Även om det är starkt misstänkt såklart.
<kodein> dangerzone2010? varför fick dagisbarnet/fuskexaminanten littorin nånsin sitta i regering, egentligen?
<ola`> Någon som har koll på hur man får en Linux NAT att tillåta VPN Passthru? den verkar blicka mina PPTP anslutningar inifrån och ut
<ola`> blocka*
<ola`> Det är säkert bara någon liten iptables sträng som behövs :)
<madbear> realubot: men han hade iaf reggat mrfeelgood6 eller?
<madbear> fyfan va äcklig han e haha
<realubot> madbear: Ja, det verkar så. Hans mobilnummer fanns på mrfeelgood6-profil på Live Messenger. Och mobilnumret var "hemligt". Samma mobilnummer har Littorin angett på sin skilsmässoansökan som lämnats in till tingsrätten(?).
<realubot> madbear: Dock skulle ju någon kunna känna till Littorins mobilnummer och regga mrfeelgood6 at hotmail och ange Littorins mobilnummer.
<madbear> ja man brukar klanta sig när man är så... hetsig
<realubot> madbear: Det förutsätter ju att någon har haft hans nummer men det måste det ju finnas en krets som har haft.
<madbear> precis
<realubot> madbear: Han ska ju också ha skickat en bild på sig själv till en av kvinnorna han sexchattat med, men om bilden int eär privat så skulle ju vem osm helst kunna skicka en bild på Littorin.
<realubot> Det avgörande beviset saknas. ip-adresserna som sexchattandet och mailandet har skett från. Två olika abonnemang. Reinfeldt lämnar inte ut ip-adresserna som Littorin haft under sin tid i regeringen.
<madbear> realubot: på fejs eller nån annan del kanske?
<realubot> madbear: Mhm, det ser inte ut som en proffs-bild. Dessutom dementerar ju inte Littorin Aftonbladets uppgifter och det är ju skumt om han nu är pskyldig.
<realubot> *oskyldig.
<realubot> Det är nog sant.
<madbear> skulle inte förvåna mig om han är en lesbisk bloggare oxå
<madbear> typ _sara_ ?
<madbear> :D
<madbear> vänta nu! hon dök upp här efter att littorin fått massa fritid... kan madbear ha löst gåtan
<madbear> littorin är #ubuntu-se's egna lesbianbloggerska?
<madbear> jösses... att jag inte sett det här tidigare
<realubot> #ubuntu-se är för Littorin vad Abbottabad var för bin Ladin.
<coobra> hehe
<realubot> madbear: Mhm, dåligt av dig att missa ett så uppenbart samband. ;)
<coobra> nya skor (som jag fick av en snubbe) får jag sjuka skavsår av :(
<realubot> coobra: Man ska inte ta emot skor av folk på stan.
 * realubot uppmanar kanalen att ta en kaffe.
<cHarNe2> var börjar man om man vill få igång hdmi på en bärbar med linux?
<larsemil> ati el nvidia?
<cHarNe2> intel
<coobra> :D
<cHarNe2> det är en dell och jag kör arch på den
<madbear> cHarNe2: här snackar vi bara bruna OS
<spacebug-> en del blå oxå
 * coobra slaps spacebug- 
 * spacebug- vänder andra kinden till som en riktig kristen ;)
 * coobra slaps spacebug- 
<coobra> hahha
<coobra> o/
<spacebug-> ;)
<coobra> i can slap all i want !!!
<coobra> im evil
<spacebug-> iVil (apples device för att döda folk)
<madbear> realubot: jo btw det som är bra med sommarplugg oxå är att CSN inte tittar på poängen
<coobra> spacebug-: nej iKeeper = the soulkeeper :D
<madbear> så man måste fixa 75% av vårtermin+sommartermin typ
<spacebug-> hehe
<coobra> ghha
<coobra> ska till stan
<coobra> men är så SATANS varmt
<coobra> så man borde fan gå och bada
<madbear> i dåliga skor dessutom
<coobra> madbear: det var mina gå skor men skiter fan i dom
<madbear> nej usch fyfan.. kanske det hjälper mot skavsår men det lär inte lukta gott
<coobra> haha
<coobra> :D
<coobra> ja slänger dom !!!
<coobra> ja ska INTE bajsa i mina skor
<madbear> :DDDDDDDD
<realubot> madbear: Vad då inte tittar på poängen? Det gör dom väl? Eller vad menar du? Spelar det ingen roll hur många poäng du har tagit under terminerna?
<realubot> madbear: Aha, så man måste klara 75% av vårterminens poäng med poängen man tar under vårterminen+sommarterminen? Eller missuppfattar jag dig nu?
<realubot> madbear: Ok, nu är jag med. :)
<realubot> madbear: Du menar vad du skriver. :) Att man måste klara 75% av alla poäng man läser vår+sommar.
<madbear> ok hörs
<madbear> bbl !
<realubot> :(
<realubot> No more mr madbear.
<realubot> Ops: http://www.dn.se/nyheter/sverige/smhi-varnar-for-kraftig-aska
<realubot> Dags att dra ur elkontakterna?
<iPierre> Hejsan alla Ubuntuare!
<iPierre> Har lite problem med att få iväg mail med Postfix, någon som har lite koll kring det verktyget?
<realubot> iPierre: Jag rekommenderar att du frågar om detaljer (typ felmeddelanden) som Postfix ger dig. Det underlättar för personer som kanske vet svaret på dina problem. Vad är det som är problemet lite mer i detalj?
<realubot> iPierre: Jag har dock inte möjlighet att hjälpa dig med Postfix.
<realubot> Tyvärr.
<iPierre> realubot: Givetvis, ville mer fråga först om någon hade själva kunskapen. Får connect to aspmx2.googlemail.com[74.125.43.27]:25: Connection timed out
<realubot> iPierre: Det är lite dött här i kanalen just nu. Om du inte får svar inom 30 minuter så kanske du ska göra ett nytt försök ikväll eller så. Jag har som sagt inte koll på Postfix och kan därför inte ge dig mer råd än så här. :(
<realubot> iPierre: Eller ställa frågan på Ubuntu-forumet: ubuntu-se.org
<iPierre> Okej :) Tack ändå realubot! :)
<realubot> iPierre: Ledsen att jag inte har mer att komma med än så. :S
<iPierre> Det är okej realubot :)
<Philip5> realubot: trodde du var på badstranden så här dags och flexade alla dina muskler
<spacebug-> iPierre: det är inte så att du försöker använda någon annan smtp än telias?
<iPierre> Det kanske kan stämma, det måste gå via Telias SMTP?
<iPierre> har ingen koll alls egentligen, första gången jag sätter upp en server
<spacebug-> ja, så har de flesta ISP:er tror jag för att ha koll på spam
<spacebug-> om du har telia som ISP alltså men det ser ut så på din host
<spacebug-> iPierre: http://www.linux.se/forum/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=20134
<iPierre> spacebug-: Aha, då förstår jag. Tack så mycket
<iPierre> spacebug-: Det fungerade perfekt!
<spacebug-> gött ;)
<iPierre> spacebug-: indeed, hållt på med det problemet i 3 dagar :D
<haffe> Hallå.
<iPierre> hejsan haffe
<gollycow> Vi någon här om de anställda på "Posten" (d.v.s. alla ombud nuförtiden) enkelt och omedelbart kan se huruvida ett inkommande paket har betalats eller ska betalas i kassan av personen som hämtar ut det?
<gollycow> Då menar jag alltså innan man kommer dit och efterfrågar det.
<gollycow> s/Vi/Vet/
<gollycow> Här var det livat...
<amelia> gollycow: har du kolli id så kan du alltid ringa till utlämningsstället och fråga.
<maxjezy> Hej Philip5
<Philip5> tror minsann de använder abc80 i ett gammalt tvprogram på UR
<Philip5> hej hej
<Philip5> nu slutade det visst
<maxjezy> vad är abc80?
<Philip5> en dator
<gollycow> amelia: Undrade allmänt.
<Philip5> maxjezy:  http://www.abc80.org/abc80_45.jpg
<maxjezy> Philip5: snygg
<maxjezy> undra hur djupt tangentslag det är på den där
<maxjezy> 7 cm?
<maxjezy> ska äta lite
<maxjezy> brb!
<Philip5> maxjezy: känner inte du att du har missat något som aldrig fått leka med datorer som de där
<K350> Efter uppgradering till 11.04 går nätverksanslutningen ner då jag ladda rupp/ner större filer via trådlöst ..någon?
<K350> eller om det kan vara ngt med det trådlösa på routern?
<realubot> Philip5: Jag är på badstranden nu men var är alla brudarna och framförallt var är alla musklerna?!?
<Philip5> de kanske gömt sig på samma ställe
<realubot> Mm, verkar inte bättre.
<realubot> maxjezy: Har du fått en remiss?
<maxjezy> realubot: nej, kom inte iväg för jag kräktes som en gris vid 7 tiden imorrse
<maxjezy> låg helt utslagen sen halva dagen
<maxjezy> Philip5: jag hade ju en sinqlair QL
<maxjezy> vet inte vilken som va först dock
<maxjezy> abc låter ju lite före
<maxjezy> sinclair QL
<realubot> maxjezy: Ok. Det var tråkigt.
<K350> last k350
<amelia> dumdidum
<amelia> vad klockan blev mycket helt plötsligt..
#ubuntu-se 2011-07-03
<Philip5> amelia: ja, gå och lägg dig bums nu!
<Philip5> maxjezy: somnat?
<maxjezy> Philip5: njaej!
<Philip5> göru då?
<maxjezy> kollade lite siluetteskissning på blendercookie
<Philip5> något att ha?
<maxjezy> njae
<Philip5> hepp, inte det
<maxjezy> de va inge direkt lärorikt
<Kurdistan> hej nattugglor
<maxjezy> så använde dom photoshop
<Philip5> Kurdistan: hallå där
<Philip5> aha
<maxjezy> tjena Kurdistan
<Kurdistan> hur mårs gott folk?
<Philip5> jodå
<Philip5> småsurfar lite och zappar på tvn
<Kurdistan> :) nice. så brukar det vara.
<Philip5> kollar på lite bilder som folk tagit med systemkameran och objektivet jag tänkte köpa i veckan
<Kurdistan> Philip5, du gillar verkligen bildredigering
<Kurdistan> kör du gimp och dikigam?
<Philip5> bland annat
<Kurdistan> själv har jag inte just nu någon sådan intresse
<Philip5> du får skaffa dig ett
<Kurdistan> :) det räcker med alla intressen
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, vad gör du för roligt?
<maxjezy> just nu så kollar jag lite videoklipp
<Kurdistan> skoj :)
<maxjezy> funderar på att se en rulle
<Kurdistan> vad för film
<maxjezy> det vet jag inte riktigt
<Kurdistan> :) finns mycket välja mellan
<maxjezy> aa
<Kurdistan> man kan praktiskt se vad som helst genom stream
<maxjezy> så funderar jag på vad ja ska göra med alla piratkopierade filmer vi har
<Kurdistan> hur lagligt det är tål diskutera
<maxjezy> kan man lämna in dom någonstans ?
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, :) papperskorgen.
<Kurdistan> jag tankar inte längre ner filmer
<maxjezy> de ser ut som original
<maxjezy> i dvd fodral osv
<maxjezy> jag vet inte var dom kommer ifrån
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, cool.
<maxjezy> men det är typ 50 tal
<maxjezy> filmer
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, varför ska du lämna in?
<Kurdistan> ha kvar dem.
<maxjezy> tänk om polisen stormar
<maxjezy> vi har inte ens dvdspelare
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, lol, ska dem storma in en linux användare?
<Kurdistan> finns det lagliga desktop användare?
<Kurdistan> :)
<maxjezy> jag försöker vara så laglig jag kan
<Kurdistan> du skriver bara sudo apt-get remove snutjävel
<Kurdistan> :) när jag körde windows wärza jag
<Kurdistan> något microsoft indirekt uppmuntrar
<maxjezy> är det någon som använder dvd längre?
<maxjezy> eller är blueray det nya
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, :) jag använder stream.
<maxjezy> ok
<Kurdistan> finns så många bra stream siter
<maxjezy> jo
<Kurdistan> riktig bra kvalite också.
<maxjezy> jag streamar sport
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, samma här. streamar fotboll.
<henrikon> alltså, efter uppgradering till 11.04 kraschar ubuntu vid resume efter hibernate....
<henrikon> vad göra?
<henrikon> eller finns det någon enkel lösning+
<Kurdistan> henrikon är hibernate vänteläge?
<henrikon> ah, suspend menar jag
<henrikon> det snabba vänteläget
<henrikon> som inte stänger av datorn helt
<Kurdistan> det är många som har problem med viloläge, men vänteläge brukar normalt fungera.
<Kurdistan> henrikon har du tillräckligt mkt swap?
<Kurdistan> vad har du för grafikkort?
<henrikon> 1.8 GB
<Kurdistan> hur stor ram-minne?
<henrikon> ati x2300
<henrikon> 3 GB
<Kurdistan> henrikon man brukar normalt ta dubbel så stor som ram-minne.
<Kurdistan> dock bör 3 gb fungera
<henrikon> aha....jag kör dock inget krävande...går sällan över 1 GB i användning
<henrikon> och det funkade ju tidigare
<henrikon> googlade lite på det och den lösningen jag hittade var att koppla upp sig med ssh med en annan burk....
<Kurdistan> henrikon när du kör viloläge kan det kräva mer
<henrikon> fast varför fungerade det tidigare då?
<Kurdistan> henrikon, bra fråga.
<Kurdistan> jag finner inget vettigt när jag googlar
<Kurdistan> har du provat köra med bara de öppna drivrutinerna för grafikkortet
<Kurdistan> det är en del som upplever samma problem när de har stängda drivrutinerna installerade
<henrikon> hur byter jag till dem?
<henrikon> har för mig jag installerat ati's drivisar...men finns inget under third party drivers
<Kurdistan> har du kollat hårdvarudrivrutiner?
<henrikon> hur gör man det?
<Kurdistan> ska till sängs. henrikon hoppas någon annan kan hjälpa här.
<Kurdistan> annars testa vårt forum.
<Kurdistan> är oftare där läser än :) här o inloggad
<henrikon> ubuntu-se.se menar du?
<Kurdistan> :) självklart menar jag ubuntu-se.org
<henrikon> ok!
<Kurdistan> :) sedan är det tips. det är bättre göra nyinstallation än uppgradering
<Kurdistan> om man inte är erfaren
<Kurdistan> godnatt gott folk.
<lgp> Hej
<lgp> vet någon hur man uppgraderar Ubuntu 10.04 AMD64 till Gnome 3?
<coobra> :D
<coobra> undra vad folk tror när dom kommer in i denna kanal frågar och quitar ca 1min senare
<haffe> Mors.
<haffe> Alla sover.
<spacebug-> nästan
<coobra> spacebug-:  !!!!
<spacebug-> ey coobra
<haffe> Mina katter sover inte.
<coobra> leker dom med din tår
<haffe> Nej.
<haffe> Action!
<haffe> ¡A
<haffe> Tänk er.
<Hund> haffe: Pratar du med dig själv?
<haffe> Kanske.
<Hund> Nafallo: Problem med servern?
<Hund> haffe: Man får alltid bäst svar då.
<haffe> Trololol.
<kodein> hohohohoho
<haffe> Jag får en idé.
<Hund> haffe: Får du en idé?
<kodein> tänker du vad jag tänker?
<haffe> En stor fisk och en annans?
<kodein> ja.
<kodein> Well, I think so, Brain, but if Clark Kent wore contact lenses, wouldn't he look just like Superman?
<haffe> Hmmmm.
<haffe> Lector Hannibal.
<kodein> Hannibal, Lektor
<haffe> Han föreläser i anatomi.
<lyrd> hej! jag har enorma problem med resolv.conf
<lyrd> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/11166811/Screenshot.png
<lyrd> tror den länken förklarar alla mina problem, jag kan inte läsa, skriva, ta bort eller göra något annat med den alls
<kodein> nä, jag antar att du använder dig av dhcp. då skrivs den om efter varje dhcp-request.
<realubot> NÃ¥gon mer som hade problem med Bredbandsbolagets uppkoppling inatt?
<realubot> Ubuntu-forumet ligger nere?
<rolfblidborg> Hej på er
<rolfblidborg> jag är tillbaka! :D
<kodein> inte vad jag märkte iaf
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Fick du dig något nyp på P&L då?
<xyzp> hej där i värmen
<rolfblidborg> realubot: Nope
<rolfblidborg> realubot: Varför skulle jag få det?
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Inte ens lite hångel med Bob Dylan backstage?
<rolfblidborg> realubot: Fick ligga :)
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Du har väl varit på P&L?
<rolfblidborg> realubot: Japp :)
<rolfblidborg> Hångel med Dylan vore något :)
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Se där. Duktigt, men inte med Bob Dylan va?
<rolfblidborg> realubot: Nope :(
<rolfblidborg> realubot: Hade varit något :)
<realubot> Ne, tänkte väl det.
<xyzp> hur skriver man i konsolen om man vill uppdatera adobe flash player?
<xyzp> har ver 9, men vill ha ver 10
<rolfblidborg> sudo apt-get update
<rolfblidborg> sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
<realubot> xyzp: sudo apt-get upgrade flashplugin-installer
<realubot> Tror jag att det är.
<realubot> xyzp: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade flashplugin-installer
<realubot> xyzp: Eller kanske bara: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<realubot> För att uppdatera alla paket till senaste versionen.
<realubot> xyzp: Om inte version 10 finns i förråden får du adda ett bra PPA med Flash 10 i eller kompilera ihop programmet själv från binärkoden.
<realubot> *källkoden
<haffe> Fy tusan vad jag hatar windows.
<realubot> haffe: Vad är det nu då? hittar du inte Utforskaren?
<realubot> xyzp: Flash 9? Den ät väl gammal som gatan? Varför har du Flash 9? Vilken version av Ubuntu kör du egentligen?
<realubot> xyzp: 10.3.181 har jag i Ubuntu 10.10.
<larsemil> spacebug-: men xyzp kör ju inte ubuntu har jag för mig
<larsemil> realubot: menade jag ^^
<Markslap> Haha
<haffe> Hmmmm.
<haffe> Undrar om det går att dra in xpde på den här maskinen så märks inte skillnaden.
<haffe> Zzzzz
<Coffe_a> Glad påsk
<realubot> larsemil: Nej, just det. Det är hans om kör det där EeePC-Linux vad det nu heter.
<realubot> Det är samma sak varje gång någon försöker hjälpa xyzp. Han får råd som är helt värdelösa på hans system.
<realubot> Markslap: Vad skrattar du åt?
<K350> Har kubuntu 11.04. När jag laddar upp/ned filer på 50mb+ så går anslutningne ner hela tiden - trådlöst. Någon?
<realubot> K350: Vad har du för nätverkskort? Kör: lspci; sudo ls hw -c network; ifconfig
<realubot> !pastebin | K350
<ubot2> K350: pastebin är en tjänst du kan använda för att klistra in text som är fler än tre rader, tex konfigurationsfiler, scripts, felmeddelanden m.m. - http://paste.ubuntu.com
<realubot> K350: sudo lshw -c network
<realubot> ska det vara.
<K350> realubot: Uhm, det fungerade med det kortet innan jag uppgraderade till 11.04
<K350> realubot: så det är väl knappast ngt fel med kortet?
<K350> oj
<K350> ubot2: Det fungerade med det kortet innan jag uppgraderade till 11.04. Så det är väl knappast ngt fel på kortet?
<ubot2> K350: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<K350> aah
<K350> realubot: well det var i alla händelser till dig...
<realubot> K350: Det kan vara korter OCH 11.04.
<realubot> K350: Det kanske har skett en förändring i 11.04 som gör att just ditt kort inte drar jämt med systemet. Det är bara en gissning. Ibland läser man om folk som har haft grejer som har fungerat men där det helt plötsligt har slutat att fungera...
<realubot> K350: Jag föreslår att du kollar vilket kort du har och googlar lite på 11.04 och korters modellnummer och typ "disconnects" eller något.
<realubot> K350: Det kan ju vara så att det tappar kontakten när du inte tankar stora filer också men att du inte märker det för att det återansluter direkt efter?
<realubot> Att det bara märks när en filhämtning avbryts p.g.a. kontakten bryts.
<K350> realubot: Jo, så kan det vara. Tror inte anslutningen går ner annars. Men tja..
<K350> realubot: Btw, trögt med USB-stickor också..går inte att föra över filer särskillt bra efter uppgradering..suck..ångrar att jag uppgraderade...
<spacebug-> jag tror jag ger upp. Det va för avancerat för mig. Fattar inte signals i anjuta
<K350> realubot: kanske ngt drivis problem med både kort och USB
<haffe> Är det inte de vanliga SIGHUP SIGKILL och så vidare?
<spacebug-> haffe: hehe njea
<spacebug-> alltså man kopplar ihop händelser till funktioner i program
<realubot> K350: Bra fråga. Det kanske har gått snett under uppgraderingen. Du kanske ska testa en Ubuntu Live 11.04 för att se om problemen finns där också?
<haffe> Ok.
<haffe> Är inte anjuta bara ett IDE?
<spacebug-> jo
<haffe> Ok.
<haffe> Jag har aldrig utvecklat i anjuta så jag flummar bara.
<spacebug-> samma här
<haffe> OK.
<haffe> En blind hjälper en döv?
<spacebug-> jag programmerade pascal i Delphi på gymnasiet.. detta är ju typ samma sak fast C och linux
<spacebug-> men för många år sen och helt annan miljö + bortknarkade hjärnceller så jag får nog hålla mig till konsollsaker ;)
<haffe> Vänta.
<haffe> Är det gui buildern?
<haffe> Som ska vara baserad på glade.
<spacebug-> det är det nog ja
<spacebug-> finsn med med glade med
<haffe> Isåfall är det väl GTK.
<amelia> *gäsp*
<spacebug-> jag lycakdes göra ett fönster med en meny och textruta man kunde skriva i. Sätta fönstret till icke-resizebart och i menyn göra en item som stängde programmet. Men det va en färdig gtk-funktion för det. Jag ville prova att spara texten till en fil men då måste jag ju koppla en signal (tex när man trycker på en grej i menyn, eller en knapp) till en funktion som sen hanterar detta. Lycakdes nog göra funktionen men
<spacebug-> inte hämta upp texten.. sen orkade jag inte mer ;)
<spacebug-> ska nog gå å se fotboll på tv.. det klarar jag iaf hehe
<haffe> spacebug-: Du vill nog läsa på om hur callbacks fungerar i GTK.
<spacebug-> haffe: förmodligen. Bara det att jag inte orkar läsa/sätta mig in i. Inte just nu iaf.
<haffe> Ok.
<haffe> Lycka till om du bestämmer dig för att fortsätta senare iallafall.
<realubot> http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/google.comhttp://www.ubuntu-se.org
<realubot> Ops: http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/ubuntu-se.org
<realubot> SÃ¥.
<realubot> Fixa!
<realubot> ;)
<realubot> amelia: Vad ska du ha dina servrar till? Ska du starta eget eller?
<realubot> Jag tänker på ditt computer room i din blogg?
<realubot> Tur man inte använder Skype: http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.393741/ballmer-vill-avlyssna-skype?ref=top5
<K350> /c/c
<K350> realubot: ja, får göra det..suck..jobbigt..har eg ingen lust...
<realubot> "Upplösning: Ofta misstolkat ord. Anger hur tätt packade bildpunkterna är (antal bildpunkter/tum), men används ofta felaktigt för antalet bildpunkter i höjd- och breddled, det vi kallar bild­storlek (till exempel 1 920 x 1 080)."
<realubot> dagon_: Var det vi som snackade om upplösning på olika stora skärmar en gång?
<realubot> dagon_: Det är klart en 24" har lika bra bild so en 22" om upplösningen är lika om upplösningen inte anger antalet pixlar utan hur tätt pixlarna sitter.
<dagon_> det var nog inte jag
<realubot> dagon_: Maybe not.
<realubot> It was a long time ago
<Philip5> dagon_: tycker du måste gå till botten med det här... hur kunde han komma med sådana påhopp och tro att det var du som skulle snacka om något sådant?!?!
<realubot> Trevlig linuxuser söker funktionell RSS-läsare. Någon?
<realubot> Brief har slutat fungerar sedan Fx 4.
<coobra> hejja
<realubot> En perfekt feed reader annars. Nu är jag på jakt efter något annat? Och nej, inte Göggle Reader.
<coobra> vad gör ni ?
<Philip5> liferea
<Philip5> kör man kde så väljer man väl akregator
<Philip5> coobra: inte så mycket
<realubot> Philip5: Nja, Liferea är ju inte så trevlig.
<Philip5> det är pausdag idag... både söndag och så är det paus från värmen
<coobra> Philip5:  :D
<Philip5> realubot: då är det ju akregator som gäller
<coobra> heh
<haffe> Philip5: Jag är mer förtjust i google reader faktiskt.
<Philip5> eller någon firefox addon
<Philip5> coobra: Game of thrones?
<coobra> ja
<coobra> jaha det är du som inte pmar :D
<Philip5> jobbigt ju
<Philip5> den går väl redan på någon svensk betalkanal
<Philip5> och om 9 dagar så släpps 5e boken :P
<haffe> Hur gammal är George RR Martin?
<coobra> :D
<haffe> Han tänker inte göra en Robert Jordan och dö mitt i?
<Philip5> coobra: dagon_är ju också biten av GoT :D
<realubot> coobra: Exempel på Firefox-feed-plugin?
<haffe> Han var inte så fasligt gammal.
<Philip5> haffe: han är ju ingen ungdom längre så vi får hoppas att han inte gör det men det finns ju gott om fans som är rädda för det
<haffe> Philip5: Han är ju bara 62.
<haffe> Det finns gott om tid.
<haffe> Men visst, han ser inte riktigt ut som hälsan själv.
<haffe> Men vad tusan. Churchill drack och rökte ju som besatt och han blev ju 92.
<dagon_> precis
<dagon_> det är bara att supa och röka hur mycket som helst
<haffe> Det måste vara vägen till ett långt och hälsosamt liv.
<dagon_> helt klart
<realubot> Jösses vad jag har missat nyheter när jag har saknat feed reader. :S
<realubot> En bra feed reader is the shit.
<Philip5> dagon_: förstår om du är upptagen med att kolla på kanal5 och den nya serien om amerikanska cheerleaders... ;P
<haffe> Hmmmm.
<haffe> Frank Herbert lyckades visst.
<haffe> Första boken om Dune kom ut 1965, sista kom ut 1985
<haffe> Han höll på ett tag.
<realubot> haffe: Synd för honom att ingen kommer ihåg hans böcker utan bara datorspelet.
<kodein> verkligen?
<realubot> Dune för mig är ett datorspel och en film som bygger på en bok. Han böcker har jag inte ens sett.
<realubot> *Hans
<kodein> att generalisera utifrån ens egna åsikter fungerar väl inte mer än hjälpligt i de flesta fallen.
<cahoot> det där var misstänkt likt en generalisering
<xyzp> <----har en dum dator
<kodein> s/ens/realubots/ då
<coobra> xyzp: datorn är inte dummare en den som sitter bakom den  :p
<cahoot> xyzp, datorer har ingen egen intelligens
<kodein> klart de har! men bara t.ex. smartbooks
<cahoot> jo det förstås
<cahoot> xyzp, för 3:e gången - sluta med privmsg
<xyzp> Vad är skilnaden mellan ubuntu och debian?
<coobra> hehe
<dagon_> debian är stabilare
<dagon_> kör på äldre paket
<dagon_> ubuntu förstör ditt liv med unity och langar gärna in nyare paket
<coobra> denna diskution går 1 gång i veckan  :D
<coobra> ja kör ubuntults
<coobra> inte massa unity
<cahoot> användarbasen är nog den största skillnaden
<Philip5> heja kubuntu!
<haffe> Vad är det som är så hemskt med unity?
<haffe> Är jag ensam om att gilla unity?
<dagon_> japp
<haffe> Ok.
<Philip5> är jag ensam om att gilla kde?
<dagon_> nä
<haffe> Nej.
<dagon_> du vet att jag gillar det också
<Philip5> :P
<coobra> någon som kan nginx
<coobra> här
<maxjezy> haffe: jag gillar också unity
<haffe> :)
<haffe> Fast jag förstår inte varför de har fått för sig att det inte ska gå att flytta listen från vänster sida.
<coobra> ubuntuOSx
<coobra> :D
<dagon_> :D
<dagon_> nån annan än jag som kollar The Big 4 nu?
<haffe> coobra: I Osx så kan du ha docken var du vill.
<dagon_> jag vet inte varför
<dagon_> man jag har blivit onödigt sugen på en mac
<dagon_> jävla skit
<coobra> :p
<dagon_> bud på att göra sig en hackintosh istället
<coobra> ja
<dagon_> coobra: kör du slack skarpt?
<coobra> dagon_: hårdisken på laptopen pajjade  :( orkade inte göra om allt hehe
<dagon_> :p
<coobra> denna hddn kommer pajja snart med
<coobra> :/
<spacebug-> The Big 4? Backstreet boys, Take That, New kids on the block, NSYNC ? :)
<haffe> Antrax, Megadeath, Slayer och Metallica.
<cahoot> undrar hur en megadeath skiljer sig från en vanlig
<haffe> Jadu.
<cahoot> jättedöd låter inte så coolt kanske
<haffe> Det kanske är skillnaden mellan att hoppa ut från 20:e våningen och att hoppa ut från 40:e.
<Philip5> dagon_: kollar du inte på svt2? de direktsänder ju från the big 4 konserten på ullevi
<dagon_> Philip5: jag kollar på svt play
<dagon_> bara det att bögflash dör lite då och då
<dagon_> det är ju dumt att köra html5 eller så
<Philip5> alla verkar ju gilla flash för det är väl till det som de flesta verktyg stödjer
<Philip5> ser mer fram emot slayer och metallica då
<spacebug-> bögflash kanske jag skulle skaffa. Vanliga funkar ju inte så bra iaf..
<dagon_> Philip5: absolut
<dagon_> fuck metallica
<dagon_> men slayer <3
<spacebug-> iofs genom XBMC på eeeboxen så går det rätt bra
<Philip5> dagon_: tänk om de skulle köra med könskvotering på konserter och med varannan damernas. då skulle inte många få komma in på konserten för det är inte många tjejer i publiken vad man ser :P
<dagon_> haha
<haffe> De hade väl en kvinnlig kommentator?
<Philip5> slog nyss på och har inte hört någon prata till
<haffe> Ok.
<dagon_> nu snackar nån jenny
<dagon_> hon borde dra av sig linnet
<Philip5> tror hon är musikkritiker med inriktning på hårdrock för någon tidning
<dagon_> "eh....eh....eh"
<coobra> dagon_: jenny ?? linne  ?
<dagon_> svt
<Philip5> coobra: du hänger inte med... ;P
<Philip5> dagon_: spelar inte hon också i någt band?
<dagon_> tror jag inte
<coobra> Philip5: nä
<dagon_> "Jenny Walroth (f.d. label manager för Century Media i Norden)"
<dagon_> nu snckar vi
<dagon_> hon som kom nu var ju snygg
<coobra> haha
<coobra> fan kollar ni på
<coobra> !!!
<dagon_> hon borde dra av sig tröjan
<coobra> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<dagon_> coobra: slå på svt
<dagon_> http://svtplay.se/t/160729/the_big_4
<dagon_> eller kolla där
<dagon_> det gör jag
<coobra> haha
<coobra> han som snackar har jag fästat med en del
<coobra> koola torks som fan
<spacebug-> dagon_: har du ingen tv?
<dagon_> nä
<spacebug-> aha
<maxjezy> fan va dålig musik
<dagon_> det är ju megadeth nu
<dagon_> de var bättre förr
<madbear> sämre än radioaktiva räker
<madbear> iof det är ju alla
<xyzp> Vad heter ubuntub för notbooks ?
<maxjezy> gick inte lyssna på
<maxjezy> än värre se på
<xyzp> ubuntu*
<maxjezy> ubuntu-netbook
<maxjezy> om det va för netbooks du nudrade
<dagon_> nudra
<dagon_> att nudra
<maxjezy> dagon_: ja? :P
<xyzp> jo för en eeepc
<maxjezy> xyzp: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-netbook tror jag
<maxjezy> om ja inte mins fel.
<xyzp> ok, jag tänkte lägga den på en usb-sticka om de går
<maxjezy> jo de går det med
<haffe> Det finns väl inget ubuntu-netbook längre?
<maxjezy> finns i repo
<kodein> finns i sjön
<cHarNe2> :P
<maxjezy> gconftool-2 --type bool --set /apps/nautilus/preferences/show_desktop false
<maxjezy> bra kod
<maxjezy> tycker det räcker för att fixa ubuntu för netbooks
<maxjezy> det mest störande elementet i netbooks är skrivbordet
<dagon_> :)
<larsemil> maxjezy: men faktiskt. hade istället varit vettigt med en widgetarea
<dagon_> maxjezy: jag håller med -> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/720447/archflux.png
<maxjezy> gnome-do och compiz räcker
<larsemil> dagon_: hur har du mage att lägga ut en archbild här? :O
<maxjezy> behöver inte några paneler eller något alls då
<dagon_> inga problem
<maxjezy> :)
<dagon_> larsemil: jag kan lägga ut värre bilder men jag tyckte att det räckte :P
<maxjezy> dagon_: nej
<maxjezy> lägg värre
<maxjezy> :P
<dagon_> hmm
<larsemil> lägg ägg
<dagon_> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/720447/pedobear_2011.jpg
<maxjezy> uuuu
<maxjezy> ja trodde det skulle vara en björn
<maxjezy> blev lite besviken
<dagon_> aw :(
<dagon_> men om jag säger att jag hånglade upp henne?
<larsemil> och jag ett desktop. så var det en fjortonåring
<haffe> :)
<haffe> Hög nivå på diskussionen idag.
<maxjezy> larsemil: hur vet du hur gammal hon är
<larsemil> haha jag har ingen aning
<dagon_> du var nära
<maxjezy> :)
<dagon_> hon är 13
<maxjezy> såg ut som 21
<dagon_> det sa jag också när polisen grep mig
<maxjezy> LOL
<haffe> maxjezy: 114 ?
<maxjezy> 114 år?
<coobra> ja e 123
<haffe> maxjezy: Ja.
<haffe> 114 år gammal.
<coobra> vem är det ?
<coobra> Olga Mu
<dagon_> haffe
<coobra> aha
<maxjezy> http://www.ooodd.com/pimages/jsd_images/10-ugly-photos-of-celebs1-1298015816.jpg
<dagon_> haha
<dagon_> i'd still hit that
<maxjezy> fake eller?
<haffe> dagon_: Jag tror att hon på bilden är 114.
<coobra> maxjezy: haha är det inte britney  ?
<coobra> :p
<maxjezy> jag tror det
<maxjezy> men är den riktig
<maxjezy> undrar jag
<maxjezy> har hon sett ut så där
<dagon_> ja
<maxjezy> då vill jag reklamera alla min britney spears album
<dagon_> hon blev ju sunkig efter graviditeten
<madbear> lol maxjezy
<madbear> strongt att ens gå ut med att du har brittan album
<maxjezy> madbear: har du inga lite sämre album från när du va yngre?
<maxjezy> aqua - barbie girl singeln
<madbear> maxjezy: typ inte
<maxjezy> eller back street boys - my way singeln
<madbear> asta kask - med is i magen
<dagon_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dw_zR4U8bG8
<maxjezy> dagon_: tack :)
<maxjezy> *gilla*
<dagon_> nu spelar megadeth sin bästa låt
<dagon_> symphony of destruction
<madbear> pinsamt
<madbear> :D
<maxjezy> de va riktigt dåliga
<madbear> är det metallica nästa?
<madbear> nej slayer ju
<madbear> maxjezy: då ska du inte kolla på nästa :D
<madbear> slayer har gjort en bra sak och det är buffy vampire slayer theme
<maxjezy> herregud
<maxjezy> kolla på publiken
<madbear> 50-tusen maxjezys
<maxjezy> satanister hela bunten
<maxjezy> släpp en bomb
<madbear> ta inte i nu
<madbear> tror nog inte att dom är satanister :P
<maxjezy> :P
<madbear> kliv av nångång
<maxjezy> dom springer bara runt med symboler för att vara koola inför varandra
<madbear> publiken ropade "en gång till" och dom kör 10 låtar till
<maxjezy> shit
<maxjezy> töntigt är det iaf
<maxjezy> göra jävuls-fingrarna och tro man är rockstar själv
<maxjezy> är det gratis inträde tro?
<madbear> gratis haha
<madbear> kan det kostar 1000kr typ?
<madbear> -r
<maxjezy> jag diskuterade med en igår angående konserten som var
<maxjezy> iron maiden
<madbear> aaa?
<maxjezy> jag sa att de va dålig musik
<madbear> vad kom ni fram till?
<peetra> "Oops! Google Chrome could not connect to ubuntu-se.org
<peetra> Vet vi varför?
<maxjezy> då sa hon att all annan musik var "massproducerad skit"
<madbear> Looooooooooool
<madbear> är något massat så är det väl iron maiden
<kodein> ska man konsumera skit ska den ju iaf inte vara massproducerad
<maxjezy> jag frågade vad det innebar
<maxjezy> tydligen är det det som spelas på mtv
<maxjezy> all hiphop dessutom
<peetra> "Oops! Google Chrome could not connect to ubuntu-se.org @ Nafallo
<madbear> peetra: jag tror att det är för att det är noobs som driver sajten?
<kodein> men MTV har väl inte visat musikvideos på 10 år nu?
<maxjezy> kodein: typ
<peetra> Tack, tack, madbear.
<madbear> anton maiden va indy iaf
<madbear> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tdVLv5yeWw8
<kodein> anton maiden rip
<maxjezy> jag bryr mig inte om det är massproducerat eller inte
<maxjezy> sånt är trams
<madbear> vi måste hedra anton nu
<madbear> sajber anton maiden
<madbear> kommer ni ihåg sajber? :D
<madbear> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hFU2aL07Ejs&feature=related
<maxjezy> :P
<maxjezy> haha, bästa
<maxjezy> "när man lyssnar på en iron maiden skiva första gången är den kass
<maxjezy> men sen när man kommer in i den är den hur bra som helst"
<madbear> :D
<realubot> 16:27 < realubot> Ops: http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/ubuntu-se.org
<realubot> Den har legat nere i timmar nu.
<maxjezy> well, jag ska fixa lite käk
<madbear> realubot: jag trodde att du va på konsert!
<maxjezy> en vettig göteborgare!
<chees> gäsp:P
<chees> finns de nått bra allt i ett dvd rippar program te linux?
<madbear> hmm jag använde nåt program förut kommer jag ihåg...
<xyzp> gäsp
<chees> oki
<chees> :)
<madbear> ska leta
<madbear> "allt i ett" är verkligen ordet
<madbear> det är väl bara ett UI för typ 5 program
<madbear> chees: dvd::rip är inte det men det funkar nog
<chees> dvdr mena ja
<madbear> vas
<chees> ripa en dvd till dvd5 format
<madbear> har du kollat in dvd::rip nudå?
<chees> vad heter de software?
<madbear> vad menar du
<madbear> dvdrip tror jag paketet heter
<chees> ok
<coobra> :D
<coobra> skera
<Philip5> dagon_: verkar vara fler tjejer långt fram i publiken till metallica än det var när anthrax spelade
<Philip5> dagon_: eller så har bara kamerateamet hittade dem i publiken så de kan zooma in på dem mer :D
<amelia> Philip5: det är inte publiken du ska kolla på..
<Philip5> amelia: ju vi måste ju göra en genusanalys ;)
<amelia> haha
<amelia> så metallica är ett pojkband då?
<amelia> typ metalens backstreet boys?
<Philip5> amelia: införa könskvotering på metal konserter
<haffe> Philip5: Hur tänker du nu?
<Philip5> att man får bara släppa in en kille för varje tjej
<Philip5> då blir det rätt folktomt
<spacebug-> men det blir ju diskriminerande för att gaypar som ska in. Behövs det kanske kvoteras för sånt oxå då? ;)
<spacebug-> ålder, mm
<spacebug-> etnicitet
<Philip5> inte omöjligt
<madbear> gör det enkelt
<madbear> bara familjer enligt KD får komma in
<Philip5> varannan sådan i så fall
<kodein> det hade ju inte varit så illa, om det inte varit de själva som definierar vad en familj är
<madbear> fast iof om KD fått bestämma hade nog metallica inte fått lira
<spacebug-> ;)
<kodein> bara WASP får spela.
<madbear> :D
<spacebug-> det hade slutat med att frälsnignsarmén hade stått på scen och sjungt "han har öppnat pärloporten" för 30 pers
<kodein> We Are Siewerts Pina
<madbear> såg ni den svenska rockaren då? han som sa att metallica döljer att deras musik kommer från djävulen
<madbear> sån jävla nöt :D
<Philip5> jo och han kommer från något ställe utanför uppsala
<Philip5> kanske från knutby... :D
<spacebug-> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xA_rOS3U15I&feature=related
<madbear> haha han blev väl retad av kristna som barn eller nåt
<spacebug-> wasp ! ;)
<madbear> LoL
<realubot> madbear: Nä. Metallica är för mjuka.
<kodein> cradle som gäller eller?
<realubot> Nej, Metallica är bra. Vissa låtar i.a.f.
<kodein> de är ju nuvarande ledare i loudness war iaf, efter vad jag hört
<kodein> detta gör dem ju tyvärr inte bra.
<HakanS> Nagon som vet varfor ubuntu-se.org aer nere?
<kodein> det är för att folk ska komma in hit och chatta lite.
<HakanS> Smart ;)
<realubot> Är forumet fortfarande nere? Vad är det här? Har admin tagit semester?
<maxjezy> HAHA
<maxjezy> LOL
<maxjezy> såg ni trummisen nyss
<realubot> Ulrich?
<maxjezy> ja, är han dansk så
<realubot> Ja.
<realubot> Lars Ulrich är dansk.
<maxjezy> så jävla ful min han gjorde
<maxjezy> :O
<maxjezy> typ så såg han ut
<maxjezy> med en långhårig gitarrist som stog emot honom
<maxjezy> såg snuskigt ut
<maxjezy> hann inte skärmdumpa
<realubot> Kritik mot Metallica: 1. Hetfield sjunger inte bra. 2. Den nya basistens stil när han spelar är löjlig. 3. Lars Ulrich beter sig ofta som en 5-åring.
<realubot> särskilt när han stämmer Napster.
<HakanS> Inte bara forumet aer nere, utan hela webbplatsen.
<maxjezy> HakanS: dom kanske inte betalat för domänen
<realubot> Ok. Men det är väl samma server.
<bamsefar> realubot: Fett ubuntu-relaterat.
<realubot> bamsefar: Vad?
<bamsefar> Att ulrich är barnslig.
<madbear> bamsefar: vi har suttit och snackat konserten i nån timme nu
<madbear> och realubot får skit
<madbear> lol
<realubot> Precis.
<bamsefar> :)
<bamsefar> Jag kollade bara nu ju ;)
<madbear> realubot <- öppnade precis käften
<madbear> maxjezy: har tom nämnt britney spears...
<realubot> Hur mycket Ubuntu är Britney Spears?
<maxjezy> madbear: skvallerbyttabingbong!
<madbear> hahaha
<madbear> realubot: ubuntu är brunt
<madbear> och britney är skit
<madbear> :D
<realubot> Det är Britneys ***hål med.
<maxjezy> madbear: hade det här varit fängelset hade du fått bli min bitch för det där!
<realubot> brunt alltså.
<madbear> maxjezy: det skulle jag älska
<maxjezy> :)
<realubot> Britney -> brunt -> Ubuntu
<madbear> skulle klä mig i kjol för att tända dig
<maxjezy> madbear: -
<maxjezy> <3
<HakanS> Nafallo: Kan du kolla servern.
<madbear> oj han stämmer basen
<madbear> ostämmer basen!
<HakanS> madbear: Med risk foer att verka traakig. Vill du chatta om en konsert saa finns det nog laempligare kanaler.
<realubot> Metallica har inte gjort en bra platta sedan 1988/1991.
<realubot> Det var på allvar 20 år sedan dom släppte ett bra album.
<HakanS> Denna kanal handlar om Ubuntu.
<madbear> realubot: jopp
<madbear> HakanS: igen, vi har dillat om den här konserten hela kvällen
<madbear> metallica stängde ner hakans
<madbear> page closed, turn the page
<madbear> :D
<maxjezy> ja så länge man pratar om något som man gör med ubuntu borde det vara okej
<madbear> hur menar du maxjezy ?
<maxjezy> och så länge det inte skadar någon och man inte stör annat mer ubuntu relaterat
<maxjezy> dvs, ser man på programmet via svtplay
<maxjezy> via chromium
<maxjezy> i ubuntu
<madbear> hehe slackware här :/
<realubot> Jag tittar på konserten i svtplay i Firefox i Ubuntu.
<coobra> madbear: nice :D
<realubot> Ubuntu -> Firefox -> svtplay -> Metallica.
<madbear> nej men typ, ska kanalen dö för att ingen försöker installera ubuntu en söndagkväll?
<maxjezy> man kan ju använda offtopic
<madbear> fattar inte, direkt jag öppnar käften skriker folk offtopic
<maxjezy> men då kan inte realubot vara med
<maxjezy> :(
<madbear> sen brukar jag iof skrika offtopic till alla men det är för att retas
<coobra> hahaha
<realubot> Det smattrar när jag tittar på konserten i svtplay. Är det där löjliga hårdrocksbandet som låter eller är det Flash som strular i UBuntu 10.10 och Firefox 4?
<madbear> realubot: löjliga bandet :D
<realubot> Det var en Ubuntu-relaterad fråga.
<maxjezy> realubot: vilken version av flash?
<realubot> maxjezy: När jag kör apt-cache policy flashplugin-installer får jag: Installed: 10.3.181.34metallica0.10.10.1
<realubot> Jag skulle inte ha uppgraderat Flash.
<maxjezy> ja tycker senare versionerna av flash bara bråkar
<maxjezy> 1 av 5 videos man spelar vill sig inte
<spacebug-> erkar dock funka bättre i chrome än firefox
<maxjezy> och flash dör i hela webläsaren
<realubot> Innan uppgraderingen var det Installed: 10.3.181.34ubuntu0.10.10.1. Nu står det: Installed: 10.3.181.34metallica0.10.10.1
<realubot> Jag tror svtplay har uppgraderat mitt Flash remote.
<spacebug-> och när jag nu försöker kolla info om ett program på http://kolla.tv i firefox så säger den 'error 403' men det funkar bra i chrome. Det funkade förut idag i firefox och jag har provat i firefox på en annan burk, samma fel.
<spacebug-> skumt, för det står ju att det är serverfel. Provat med annan user-agent men samma fel
<realubot> spacebug-: Jag får också server error när jag klickar på ett program. Jag använder Ubuntu 10.10 och Fx 4.
<spacebug-> prova chrome en gång får du se
<spacebug-> måste ju va att dom kollar user-agent och gör olika pga vad man kör för webläsare men då ska det ju funka kan man tycka om man ändrar user-agent
<realubot> spacebug-: I Chromium får jag också server error.
<spacebug-> hum
<realubot> spacebug-: Kör med den sajten annars då? http://www.tv.nu/
<spacebug-> funkar för mig i Chromium.
<spacebug-> tv.nu hade nog inte alla kanaler
<spacebug-> det va väl det. Förut använde jag alltid tvsajten.com
<spacebug-> men han underhåller inte den längre
<spacebug-> de har nog lagt till fler nu för nu fanns alla med
<spacebug-> tack realubot
<realubot> spacebug-: no problem spacey.
<realubot> maxjezy: Säg något kul jezy. Kanalen är ju seg som sirap.
<maxjezy> jag tycker dom ska byta namn på risifrutti till fisiprutti
<maxjezy> and i'm out!
<kodein> med tanke på de här fru gårman-skyltarna...
<kodein> borde de inte även byta ut ett gäng av cykelbaneskyltarna med herrcyklar mot sådana med damcyklar istället också?
<maxjezy> då blir det väl ett jävla tjaffs om jämnstäldhet
<maxjezy> att tjejer minsan också kan cykla med rak stång
<maxjezy> hur länge håller sig tinad fisk
<maxjezy> i kylen
<maxjezy> hel fisk
<maxjezy> med ögon och allt
<spacebug-> med ögon, två dagar. Utan ögon, en dag
<spacebug-> :D
<kodein> men kvinnor kan ju också gå i långbyxor, precis som herr gårman
<spacebug-> och varför är det alltid en vuxen som håller ett barn i handen på skyltarna? Vaför inte två killar som håller varandra i hand?
<kodein> det är för normativt överlag.
<realubot> Nu slänger Metallica ut balonger till publiken? Är det Lars Ulrich som har barnkalas eller vad är det frågan om?
<Philip5> har ni roligt kanalen?!
<Philip5> jag hööör inte...
<Hund> Någon som hört något om forumet?
<realubot> Hund: MS har köpt domänadressen. Det ska bli ett Windows-forum.
<realubot> Hund: Nä, jag bara drar dig i svansen doggy.
<realubot> Hund: Det hade legat nere hela dagen.
<Hund> realubot: Jag vet, det är därför jag frågar. :P
 * realubot skakar kanalen så den vaknar.
<spacebug-> va ,va ,va ?
<realubot> spacebug-: Kanalen sover ju.
<spacebug-> tja, det är ju "natt" en söndag så..
<spacebug-> många har väl iofs semester (men kanske ett liv) ;)
<realubot> spacebug-: Vad gör du uppe då?
<Linda^> Tja!
<spacebug-> slökollar på svt1 och läser om folks problem i #ubuntu
<spacebug-> hej Linda^
<Linda^> Hej!
#ubuntu-se 2012-06-25
<ibm> K350 jag är tillbaka men dropbox meddelandet kom automatisk fram och började ladda ner men den har fastnad 99  %
<ibm> K350 vad ska jag göra nu
<ibm> K350 är du kvar här
<ibm> K350 hallå är du kvar
<K350> ibm installera nautilis-dropbox..eller vad det nu hette..via synaptic
<ibm> K350 den är redan markerad så den finns nånstans
<K350> se till att alla paket kom med
<K350> ibm: duska ha dropboxd den finns ju inte där
<K350> ibm: det är en service..en server
<ibm> K350 hur kan jag veta vilka paket som saknas
<K350> det står ju i synaptic
<K350> ibm: avinstaller den och installera om så du får med alla paket
<K350> du behöver nog java dbus-dev python m.m skulle jag tro
<ibm> det gick inte det står så här istället E: dpkg avbröts. Du måste köra "dpkg --configure -a" manuellt för att korrigera problemet.
<ibm> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<K350> dr ahem python-dbus-dev
<ibm> vad ska jag göra med det E: dpkg avbröts. Du måste köra "dpkg --configure -a" manuellt för att korrigera problemet.
<ibm> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<K350> kör sudo dpkg --configure -a
<K350> dra hem python-dbus-dev
<ibm> det kan jag inte göra
<K350> nä inte så länge du inte kört sudo dpkg --configure -a
<ibm> det står att jag måste göra nåt själv manuellt
<K350> Ja, det står ju. dpkg --configure -a. Du kan väl läsa?
<K350> ibm: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<ibm> det vill jag inte göra igen den fastnar vid download 99 %
<K350> Precis vad jag sagt tidigare.
<ibm> det vill jag inte göra igen sudo dpkg --configure -a den fastnar vid download 99 %
<K350> Du har redan sagt det
<ibm> vad ska jag då göra förnåt
<K350> Googla på varför nedladdningne stannar vid 99%
<ibm> hur kan jag ta bort den alltså avinstallera helt och sen installera om den
<K350> ibm: Läs noga jag skriver detta bara en gång ->
<K350> ibm: Gå till dropbox hemsida och ladda hem .deb filen för ubuntu
<K350> klicka på /kör .deb filen och börja installationen
<ibm> det har jag redan gjort är det inte den jag har på skrivbordet
<K350> ibm: När du kommer till "To continue installation youmust start Dropbox" Klicka då på CANCEL
<ibm> om du menar den vanliga så öppnas den i programcentralen i alla fall
<K350> installera dropbox servnr med följande kommando - cd ~ && wget -O - "https://www.dropbox.com/download?plat=lnx.x86_64" | tar xzf -
<K350> ibm: starta sedan om datorn
<K350> hela beskrivningne finns här på engleska - använd google translate. https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus-dropbox/+question/201183
<ibm> det står så här ibm@ibm-laptop:~$ - cd ~ && wget -O - "https://www.dropbox.com/download?plat=lnx.x86_64" | tar xzf -
<ibm> -: command not found
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:~$
<K350> ibm: starta om datorn och prova att sedan installera python-dbus-dev
<ibm> det står att den inte hittar
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:~$ - cd ~ && wget -O - "https://www.dropbox.com/download?plat=lnx.x86_64" | tar xzf -
<ibm> -: command not found
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:~$
<realubot> ibm: Du ska inte ha - framför cd. Skriv så här:
<realubot> ibm: cd ~ && wget -O - "https://www.dropbox.com/download?plat=lnx.x86_64" | tar xzf -
<realubot> INTE så här: - cd ~ && wget -O - "https://www.dropbox.com/download?plat=lnx.x86_64" | tar xzf -
<ibm> aha ok
<ibm> tusen tack
<maxjezy> realubot: du borde söka som IT lärare
<maxjezy> såg precis en annons om windows-linux lärare på ams
<maxjezy> istället för att hjälpa alla loozers här kan du tjäna pengar på att lära ut saker
<ibm> realubot tack för hjälpen men det funkar ändå inte
<realubot> ibm: Du får fråga K350. Jag ska sova nu. :)
<realubot> maxjezy: Nja. Jag vet inte om undervisning är min grej riktigt.
<ibm> realubot det finns paket som fattas och när den försöker hämta så fastnar det vid 99 %
<realubot> ibm: Har du kört det här kommandot i Terminalen: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<ibm> ja
<realubot> Vilket paket är det du försöker installera och som stannar på 99%?
<ibm> det funkar ändå inte med
<ibm> vet ej
<ibm> det är dropbox som försöker hämta en daemon
<realubot> Vad gör du då när det stannar på 99%? Någon försöker du ju göra?
<spacebug-> det klart det va en bug i KDE. Jaja det gick att komma runt det ;)
<realubot> spacebug-: Så går det när man använder lågstatus-DEs.
<spacebug-> haha
<realubot> spacebug-: Använd Openbox istället.
<spacebug-> nä jag kör gnome/unity jag
<realubot> Jaha.
<spacebug-> alla har sina för/nackdelar och buggar
<realubot> spacebug-: Vad var det som var en bugg i KDE då?
<spacebug-> multimediaknppen för Calculator fungerade inte om man inte editerade en fil manuellt
<realubot> spacebug-: Jo. Det är nog så. Men ju mindre kod ju mindre risk för buggar? dwm borde vara "buggfri"?
<realubot> spacebug-: Jaha.
<realubot> ibm: Du får fråga K350. Jag vet inte vad ni håller på med eller vad som går snett.
<ibm> ok
<ibm> tusen tack ändå för hjälpen
<K350> Google översättning har tydligen fått spader.
<realubot> K350: How come?
<ibm> ja vad bra du är tillbaka
<ibm> dropbox funkar ändå inte jag vet inte heller om jag gjorde på rätt sätt
<realubot> ibm: Använd Ubuntu One istället?
<realubot> ibm: https://one.ubuntu.com/downloads/
<realubot> ibm: https://one.ubuntu.com/
<ibm> realubot nej den är till för min android telefon
<realubot> Fråga inte hur. Läs på sajten. Använd Google Translate.
<realubot> Finns Ubuntu One för Android.
<realubot> ibm: https://one.ubuntu.com/downloads/android/
<realubot> ibm: Det är ett alt. om du inte får Dropbox att fungera. Ubuntu One är installerat som standard i Ubuntu 12.04.
<ibm> realubot kan den göra allt som dropbox kan med android telefonen
<realubot> ibm: Regga konto på ubuntu.com, tuta och kör.
<realubot> ibm: Jag vet inte om Ubuntu One har alla funktioner som Dropbox har. Google knows.
<ibm> realubot jag vill helst ha dropbox eftersom jag har den redan installerat på min mobil
<ibm> realubot konstigt att dropbox inte funkar som den ska för ubuntu
<realubot> ibm: Ok, men då måste du lyckas installera den i Ubuntu. Så vilket är enklast? Att installera Ubuntu One på mobilen eller Dropbox i Ubuntu?
<realubot> ibm: Dropbox fungerar i Ubuntu. Det är du som gör fel.
<ibm> realubot jag fattar inte hur man kan göra fel särskilt om man använder xubuntu grafiskt
<ibm> realubot terminalen borde inte ens behövas i vanliga fall
<realubot> Det gör den inte heller.
<realubot> ibm: Här är en guide för hur du installerar Dropbox för Nautilus i Ubuntu 12.04: http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/04/install-dropbox-in-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin/
<realubot> Är det vad du försöker göra?
<realubot> Det är tre rader i Terminalen:
<realubot> sudo apt-key adv --keyserver pgp.mit.edu --recv-keys 5044912E
<realubot> sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://linux.dropbox.com/ubuntu $(lsb_release -sc) main"
<realubot> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install nautilus-dropbox
<ibm> enligt K350 fattas det paket
<realubot> Sedan Next -> Start Dropbox o.s.v. enligt bilderna.
<realubot> ibm: Ok.
<realubot> ibm: Det vet jag inget om. Du får fråga K350.
<ibm> så om K350 inte klarar av det kan det knappast vara så enkel
<realubot> ibm: Har du testat att installera från Dropbox repository då som i guiden eller har du försökt installera Dropbox från förrådet i Ubuntu?
<realubot> ibm: K350 klarar garanterat av det.
<realubot> Han har bara inte tid att hjälpa dig just nu.
<realubot> Tror jag.
<ibm> aha ok
<realubot> ibm: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lvOCQvlGzG8
<realubot> Du använder väl Xubuntu?
<ibm> när det gäller fjärrstyrningen har han hittat ett sätt att styra grafisk men än så länge vet jag inte hur
<ibm> ja xubuntu
<realubot> Om det fungerar för snubben i videon i Xubuntu 12.04 så borde det funger för dig också.
<realubot> ibm: Vad är det för ett sätt att fjärrstyra grafiskt som du har hittat då?
<ibm> fast det verkar vara för många paket som fattas för att det ska funka
<ibm> vet inte
<realubot> Konstigt. Som sagt. Fungerar det för andra så borde det fungera för dig.
<ibm> han har sagt bara att han har hittat ett sätt
<realubot> ibm: Har du installerat Nautilus då?
<realubot> deb-filen på Dropbox hemsida ska ha Nautilus som beroende.
<realubot> ibm: Om du kör Xubuntu så är inte Nautilus installerat som standard.
<ibm> du menar nautilus-dropbox
<ibm> eller hur
<realubot> ibm: Nej, jag menar Nautilus himself.
<realubot> ibm: Det ska gå att installera Dropbox utan Nautilus installerat. Så här gör du: http://askubuntu.com/questions/101421/install-dropbox-in-xubuntu
<realubot> ibm: Läs svaret som har en 6:a framför.
<ibm> aha då vet jag inte om jag har den redan
<realubot> Det är där det står hur du gör utan Nautilus installerat i systemet.
<realubot> ibm: Det är ju svårt att installera Dropbox med stöd för Nautilus om du inte har Nautilus installerat i systemet. DAtt du saknar Nautilus beror på att du använder Xubuntu och inte Ubuntu. Xubuntu har filhanteraren Thunar som standard medan Ubuntu använder just Nautilus som filhanterare som standard.
<realubot> *Att
<realubot> Jag misstänker att det hade varit mycket enklare att installera Dropbox i Ubuntu.
<ibm> jo jag har den jag kollade i synaptic och den är markerat
<ibm> jag har även en som heter action också
<Haffe> Morgon.
<gecko> Nu ska det bli intressant att se vad denna dag har att erbjuda.
<K350> gecko: Mm, alltid lika spännande :-)
<Haffe> Regn.
<kodein> es regnet
<gecko> K350< Solen skiner iaf. Så det finns hopp om en dag på balkongen
<kodein> Haffe: vad tror du om http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/261005555638?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649 ?
<gecko> Nä visst rackarn. Jag har ju lovat att vara övningsledare några timmar.
<christoffer> Vad är det som ska övas?
<amelia> gecko: det kunde varit värre. här är det regnstorm och drivis typ.
<gecko> amelia< Det kan ni gott ha :) Men vi får nog det snart också
<gecko> christoffer<  Jag ska hjälpa en bekant att övningsköra med bil
<christoffer> check
<gecko> Nä gratis
<christoffer> redan sett 2 bilar köra förbi här utanför med gröna övningsskyltar så antar att semestern har börjat nu och många som passar på =)
<Haffe> kodein: Vore kanske praktiskt att ha, ifall man inte vill köpa en kub.
<kodein> Haffe: mjo. det var urban som tipsade om den där.
<kodein> det är ju smidigt att den går att köra på usb-kraft, i alla fall
<einand> kodein: vad är det där?
<einand> kodein: rätt ok pris ändå, fast omständigt, räcker ju med en regulator
<ibm> K350 vi låter dropbox vara om den inte går att installera kanske jag har dubbla dropbox kan du ta bort dubbletten och all historik filer vi laddade ner och kompilerings grejerna och all cash kan du ta bort allt som är onödigt
<ibm> K350 alltså dropbox helt och hållet
<ibm> K350 och snälla ta bort den andra också som du hittade istället för dropbox alltså den där andra programmet jag kommer inte ihåg vad den hette jag hoppas att du kommer ihåg det
<ibm> K350 och snälla rensa bort allt onödigt som vi höll på med cash och liknande
<HakanS> Kan någon Op slänga in en blänkare om torsdagens loco-möte i kanalens topic.
<Barre> HakanS: vad skall det stå då?
<HakanS> Barre: Du kan ta bort texten "Info om nominering ..." och istället skriva in "Medlemsmöte 28/6 kl. 20:30". Tack på förhand.
<larsemil> HakanS: vad är det för roll du har inom ubuntu sverige nu igen?
<kodein> TL, väl
<larsemil> Vad betyder det?
<delhage> trafikledare
 * delhage gömmer sig
<antii> :P
<HakanS> Team Leader för LoCot.
<HakanS> Trafikledare är en bra beskrivning.
<HakanS> http://www.ubuntu-se.org/drupal/Lagledare
* amelia changed the topic of #ubuntu-se to: Välkommen till #ubuntu-se! Läs våra kanalriktlinjer på: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/IRC/IrcRiktlinjer | http://ubuntu-se.org | Medlemsmöte 28/6 kl. 20:30
<larsemil> Varför har en teamleader inte OP i kanalen?
<amelia> larsemil: av samma anledning som han/hon inte är moderator i forumet.
<larsemil> och vad är det?
<amelia> larsemil: inte vet jag... men det är någon som har bestämt något sånt för längesedan.
<amelia> larsemil: hur som helst så är IRC-gruppen en ganska självständig grupp inom LoCot och den hör kanalen är öppen för såväl loco-medlemmar som de som inte är det.
<larsemil> vem är loco-medlem och vem är inte?
<amelia> larsemil: den som är medlem i launchpad-gruppen är locomedlem
<larsemil> okej
<Philip5> vilket fint väder vi har att fira min första semesterdag med
<amelia> Philip5: det har jag fixat för din skull!
<Ezim> Philip5: börja offra djur till dina asagudar.. allt är ditt fel
<Ezim> när f-n ska man uppleva några dagar i följd med sol
<Ezim> sveriges sommaren är alltid så.. för jävlas med studenter är aug alltid fint
<Ezim> :( svensk sommar är som svensk herrfotboll... katastrof
<Ezim> Philip5: :) håll kanalen i liv.. måste röra på mig.. syns senare och jag hoppas du varit snäll mot dina asagudar
<Philip5> amelia: du är så snäll och omtänksam
<amelia> Philip5: jag vet, allt för att du ska slippa ångest när du ändå bara sitter inne vid datorn på semestern. :)
<Philip5> precis
<Philip5> och alla blir lika bleka i skinnet som vi datornerdar. ingen diskriminering på den punkten
<amelia> :)
<larsemil> därför jag bokat två veckor egypten i september
<Philip5> amelia: när får du semester då?
<kodein> det är väl sånt man måste jobba in om man inte jobbar i offentlig sektor?
<Haffe> Jag känner mig kränkt.
<Haffe> Jag går inte ut i solen om jag inte måste.
<Haffe> Jag har ändå nyans som en pepparkaka.
<Philip5> få kommer du aldrig se ut som en äkta datornerd hur mycket du än vill
<Philip5> då ska man vara blek, finnig och lite lönnfet
<Haffe> Ok.
<Haffe> Jag har inga finnar heller.
<Philip5> då är det kört för dig
<Philip5> du kan aldrig bli som realubot
<antii> ingen kan
<antii> :D
<Haffe> Ok, jag får lära mig att leva med det.
<Philip5> hehe
<realubot> Frågan är om du klarar det.
<realubot> Att leva med att inte vara som mig alltså.
<realubot> Det är nog tveksamt.
<realubot> Men man kan inte få allt. Man får ibland försöka vara nöjd med det lilla.
<realubot> Sånt är livet.
<kodein> sånt är livet
<kodein> så mycket falskhet bor det här
<Philip5> precis
<gecko> Äntligen ett sant ord från den medlemmen
<realubot> Nä, här blir inga barn gjorda. Off we go.
<kodein> vilken jäkla comeback.
<hexabit> Godmorgon! (Jag får säga så kl 13.45 för jag har semester) ;)
<realubot> hexabit: Det har inget med att du har semester att göra. Man säger alltid god morgon på IRC: http://www.total-knowledge.com/~ilya/mips/ugt.html
<tiina> Hejsan Jag har problem med länkarna i min Ubuntu 12.04
<kodein> <3
<realubot> Varför hjälpte ni henne inte?
<realubot> Ni skämmer ju ut hela gemenskapen med er senfärdighet.
<hexabit> realubot: hehehehe
<hexabit> Ja man hade ju gott om tid att hjälpa henne.hehehe
<realubot> Ni måste ju vara på hugget. Inte sitta och sova i kanalen. ;)
<realubot> I'm just pulling your legs.
<hexabit> realubot: Ja för dagen ungdomar gillar inte att vänta mer än 3sec.
<hexabit> ;)
<realubot> hexabit: Vad jobbar du med när du inte har semester då om man får fråga?
<hexabit> realubot: Utveckling och servrar. Är någon sorts blandning tror jag.
<hexabit> Men just nu är det mest utvecklig
<realubot> hexabit: Ah, intressant. Kodar du också?
<realubot> Eller vad menas med utveckling?
<hexabit> realubot: Yes, det är det bästa jag vet :)
<realubot> hexabit: Vilka programspråk har du koll på då?
<hexabit> Jag skriver mycket "Google prylar" då vi har gått över till Googla Apps
<realubot> hexabit: Eller rättare sagt. Vilka programspråk använder du regelbundet?
<hexabit> realubot: python och C
<hexabit> realubot: Och en massa shell script givetvis :)
<realubot> hexabit: Se där. Det var inte dåligt.
<realubot> hexabit: Du är en sann linuxuser.
<realubot> LÃ¥ter det som.
<hexabit> realubot: Man får nypa sig i armen när man går till jobbet :)
<realubot> hexabit: Hehe.
<hexabit> realubot: Jag älskar Linux!
<hexabit> realubot: och bsd
<hexabit> och aix osv ...
<realubot> hexabit: Har du sysslat med Linux länge eller?
<hexabit> Oj jag vet inte hur länge, men det är många år nu. (känns det som)
<hexabit> realubot: Men man blir ju alldrig full-lärd ändå
<hexabit> realubot: Det är därför jag alldrig tröttnar antagligen :)
<realubot> Mm, det är väl så.
<hexabit> realubot: Skriver slarvigt igen, måste hämta kaffe..
<realubot> hexabit: Jag måste ut i regnet.
 * realubot älskar sommarregn.
<hexabit> realubot: Det regnar här med
<realubot> Det gör det rätt i.
<hexabit> realubot: Här är ett litet roligt projekt som jag pillar med på fritiden:
<hexabit> http://www.codeland.se/?x=entry:entry120619-040127
<realubot> Intressant, igen.
<hexabit> realubot: igen?
<realubot> Är det bara jag som tycker att det hade varit smidigt att kunna använda en laptop-skärm som en extern skärm åt en annan dator?
<realubot> T.ex. som skärm till en staionär dator?
<realubot> hexabit: Ja, ditt jobb var ju intressant också.
<realubot> :)
<hexabit> realubot: jaha hehehe
<realubot> 14:04 < realubot> hexabit: Ah, intressant. Kodar du också?
<hexabit> realubot: trodde jag hade visat dig tidigare eller nått :)
<realubot> Nej nej.
<Ezim> hej kanalens alla glada
<Ezim> hexabit: :) har du äntligen gjort installationen?
<tiina> hej
<tiina> hej har problem med ati grafikkort
<spacebug-> hej
<tiina> jag har fått efter installationen av ubuntu 12.04 problem med ati radeon hd3450...det står en fyrkant om att amd unsupported hardware?
<swecarp> hej du glada Ezim
<20WAAN8VO> hur var midsommarhelgen då? hände nått skoj?
<swecarp> Ezim:  hur är det i regnet
<20WAAN8VO> regnet det bara öser ner tralla lalalalala la lala laa laaaaa trallalalalaa tralla.. ♫♬♭♪♩
<Ezim> swecarp: :) gjort alla mina ärenden så det är skönt.. dock är vädret uselt
<swecarp> Ezim:  bra
<kodein> de va fint vääääääääder
<Ezim> swecarp: hur mår du själv? har du fått hem burken?
<swecarp> ingen nygammal burk ännu skickas idag eller i morgon
<Ezim> swecarp: den lär komma den här veckan.
<swecarp> japp tror det gubbtoken brukar fixa det snabbt
<Ezim> swecarp: jepp. gubbtoken är skön typ.
<swecarp> det är du med
<Ezim> swecarp: tack vännen.
<realubot> swecarp: Har du fått en dator av gecko?
<kodein> Haffe: http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=251066005460&ssPageName=ADME:L:OU:US:1123 hade urban köpt några också, för övrigt
<swecarp> vet inte realubot
<Haffe> kodein: Ok.
<kodein> det verkar ju vara lite bättre för att driva saker dygnet runt än vad mobilladdare är, iaf.
<Haffe> Jag vet inte.
<Haffe> Densomleverfar.se
<realubot> "Den anrika Royal Bank of Scotland kämpar redan med ett skamfilat rykte efter att ha räddats undan konkurs av staten. Nu har den brittiska banken fått ytterligare problem: I en veckas tid har en datorbugg drabbat miljontals kunder.
<realubot> Buggen gör att många kunder inte kunnat betala räkningar, komma åt sina löner eller över huvud taget haft tillgång till sina konton. Totalt 15 miljoner kunder hos RBS och bankens låneinstitut Natwest och Ulster Bank har drabbats.
<realubot> "
<realubot> Det är inte bara Ubuntu som buggar.
<realubot> swecarp: Vet du inte?
<swecarp> realubot:  kanske
<realubot> swecarp: Jaha.
<phnom> realubot: Har Nordea börjat outsourcea sina programmerare till utlandet måhända?
<realubot> phnom: Haha. Kanske det kanske. :)
<realubot> Om jag säger lax, bakad potatis och grönsaker, vad säger ni då?
 * spacebug- är glad att han bytt bank precis i dagarna ;)
<phnom> spacebug-: Jo, det börjar bli dags för det.
<spacebug-> jag har bytt en gång innan oxå hehe
<phnom> Det är väl lite som telefonoperatörer, alla suger.
<spacebug-> ja jo typ
<realubot> spacebug-: Vad vann du på att byta bank då?
<spacebug-> realubot: tid och jag slapp ett extra OS
<realubot> spacebug-: Jaha.
<realubot> spacebug-: Vad bytte du från och till vad?
<realubot> Eller rättare sagt. Vilken bank var det som inte fungerade med Linux?
<spacebug-> från Nordea till SEB. Nordeas internetbank va extremt slö iaf när det gällde e-fakturor. I firefox tog det flera minuter att göra änringar och betala dom. Dock gick det lite bättre i Chromium. E-legitimation fungerade inte alls och för att få ut filen va man tvungen att använda just Internet Explorer vilket leder till att man måste använda just windows. Nu med SEB går allt snabbt och dosan man kopplar in i datorn
<spacebug-> för e-legitimation fungerar i ubuntu
<spacebug-> sen va det mer saker med Nordea.. deras tjänster går ofta ner och det är typ två planerade stopp i månaden där allt är nere i några timmar
<coobra> :D
<realubot> spacebug-: Aha.
<Haffe> kodein: vad ska du bygga för kul saker?
<kodein> Haffe: det blir väl att leka lite med rasbpi när de dyker upp
<Haffe> Ok.
<Haffe> Jag hittade 5 sådana i ett soprum som jag tog hand om :)
<kodein> magiska soprummet
<phnom> spacebug-: Fast deras planerade stopp är ju mellan 0500 och 0900 på söndagar, känner att jag inte lider så mycker av just de då. :P
<Haffe> kodein: Jo, ibland så skämtar även jag.
<kodein> tyvärr så har jag fått en lekmansdiagnos som förbjuder mig att förstå när någon skämtar.
<realubot> Vad är det för diagnos? Och vad menas med en "lekmansdiagnos"?
<kodein> realubot: en lekmansdiagnos är när jag säger att du har lepra.
<Haffe> Jag känner att du lider av multipla personligheter.
<kodein> minsann.
<Haffe> JA.
<Haffe> Jag minns och känner.
<Diffen> Goder afton i stugan. Jag har ett sh script med variabler som jag behöver peta in i ett perl script för att kunna köra. är det någon som har tips hur jag ska gå tillväga? Jag suger totalt på perl. sh scriptet är typ test.sh variable1 variable2. Tänkte om man unde göra samma fast då test.py variable1 variable2 fast då att sh scriptet ligger i py scriptet.
<Haffe> Vänta.
<Haffe> Du har ett skalscript som du vill köra innuti ett pythonscrit?
<Diffen> Jajamän Haffe
<Haffe> Har du prövat sys.exec ?
<Diffen> Haffe, nej men ska googla på det. Så här ser sh scriptet ut. http://pastebin.com/HXPXcYrb
<kodein> varför kan du inte bara köra bash utan att wrappa det i perl?
<Haffe> Förlåt, os.exec heter det.
<Diffen> kodein försökt det men det verkar bara som webportalen som jag ska köra scriptet från funkar med python.
<kodein> gudars
<realubot> Vad är det med Fx som gör att https://www.idg.se/ fungerar men inte https://idg.se/
<kodein> du vill ha ett pythonskript som spawnar ett skalskript som kör en javaklass
<realubot> Jag har varit med om detta på flera sajter nu. Man måste ha www i adressen för att Firefox ska hitta sidan.
<Diffen> kodein well detta är inte min kopp te som du förstår :)
<Haffe> kodein: Jag har sett värre fuckups.
<Diffen> Haffe jag tackar hehe :)
<Diffen> Nu när jag fått på nöten kanske man kan göra om .sh scriptet till ett .py och att ni puffar mig i rätt riktning?
<Haffe> Det torde bara vara en os.exec()
<Haffe> Annars kanske det här är ngåot http://wiki.cacr.caltech.edu/danse/index.php/Communication%5Fbetween%5FJava%5Fand%5FPython
<Diffen> Haffe typ så här: import os
<Diffen> os.system('./script.sh')
<Haffe> Det kan fungera.
<Diffen> Ska kolla
<Diffen> Haffe funkade chef. Nu är det bara en detalj kvar. Behöver tjoffa in parametrar till det där eländiga .sh scriptet.
<tiina> hej
<tiina> min dator kraschar blir svart skärm hela tiden?
<Haffe> Ok.
<kodein> Haffe: https://twitter.com/val0607/status/216818578664599552/photo/1
<tiina> Ngn här man kan fråga hjälp?
<swecarp> tiina:  ställ frågan så får vi se
<maxjezy> <tiina> min dator kraschar blir svart skärm hela tiden?
<maxjezy> frågetecken iaf :)
<Diffen> När man bygger ett perl script och skickar in en variable, kan den variablen vara en sökväg då? Jag får java.io.FileNotFoundExecption: sys.argv[2]. Kör en print sys.argv[2] och får då ut sökvägen. Testar den genom en copy paste och då funkar den kalas.
<swecarp> maxjezy:  såg inte att hon hadde ställt enh fråga
<maxjezy> inte jag heller, men jag letade och letade, tillslut hitta jag något, vet inte vad... nu vet jag inte alls. allt är tomt, kallt och jävligt... jag tror jag når andra sidan snart1
 * swecarp skickar lite värme til maxjezy  och försöker med första hjälpen
<maxjezy> :(
<maxjezy> it's already over
<maxjezy> vem är du?
<maxjezy> jag är döden..
<maxjezy> mohahaha
<maxjezy> vad är det för exe grej som öppnas när man kör fullskärm på video online?
<maxjezy> mint cinnamon
<maxjezy> video hackar, det är helt skandalöst
<phnom> Ush då
<maxjezy> finns det något som får mig att bli förbannad är det sånt
<maxjezy> skulle kika machu pichu dokumentär på svtplay
<maxjezy> men skiten rycker ju
<maxjezy> linux är kanske mer anpassat till dåliga datorer
<maxjezy> får helt enkelt fråga i mint kanalen
<coobra> hah
<coobra> ;D
<coobra> maxjezy:  att folk generelt är idioter är bra :p
<maxjezy> coobra: japp
<maxjezy> makes me shine some more!
<coobra> tänk så mycke jobb MS skapar hahha
<coobra> ;D
<coobra> se bara på mitt jobb ca 3-4 pers...
<maxjezy> mint kanalen var inte mycket till hjälp
<maxjezy> dom har inte sett exe grejen
<Philip5> maxjezy: nä för vi är bäst här :D
<maxjezy> Philip5: , jojo, nu ska ja ladda windows 8.
<maxjezy> min linuxtid är härmed officially over
<Philip5> buuu
<phnom> :O
<Philip5> näää
<maxjezy> blir så sur på det här ju
<maxjezy> jag borde kunna se film utan lagg
<Philip5> kan jag
<Philip5> heja mig
<maxjezy> och tidsuret i nautilus
<maxjezy> när man går in i mappar
<phnom> Jag också
<Philip5> tur jag kör kubuntu då
<maxjezy> pinsamt om någon ser det
<maxjezy> Philip5: jag testade kubuntu
<maxjezy> alla linux är bra på sina sätt
<coobra> hahah
<coobra> ;D
<coobra> "alla linux"
<coobra> gillar det
<maxjezy> coobra: nu jävlar ligger du risigt till
<coobra> komdå !!!
<coobra> ;D
<maxjezy> jag kommer snart med en oS2WARP dator och gör dig till ett minne
<maxjezy> ddr
<coobra> göre
<maxjezy> i have mussles
<maxjezy> musslor
<maxjezy> vi kan baka pizza
<coobra> du är full
<coobra> hög
<coobra> allt
<coobra> på en gång
<maxjezy> nej, jag är precis nyvaken
<maxjezy> ville bara se machu pichu
<maxjezy> har sovit hela dagen :)
 * phnom plockar upp sin O2a från under skrivbordet och kastar på maxjezy
<coobra> 02a ?
<phnom> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SGI_O2
<coobra> hahha
<coobra> ;D
<coobra> phnom: <3
<maxjezy> sexy
 * andol hade en O2:a en gång, men efter att inte ha gjort något konstruktivt med den på två år så gav han bort den.
<phnom> Mja, kanske dags att göra nåt konstruktivt med den...
<maxjezy> kikar ni continuum?
<Haffe> Jag har sett ett avsnitt.
<tiina> Alltså min dator kraschar och har ett vattenmärke i högrahörnet numera där det står AMD Unsupported Hardware???
<tiina> fast jag har samma grafikkort sedan ubuntu Hardy alltså flera år nu har jag 12.04 och länkar kraschar??
<tiina> Ngn här?
<20WAAN8VO> ingen aning
 * 20WAAN8VO är inte bra på hårdvara
<20WAAN8VO> tiina: men alltså, det står inget mer om vad som den anser vara unsupported (av moderkortets bios antar jag?) ?
<phnom> Det hade nog hjälpt om vi vetat vilket grafikkort det är ocks.
<Haffe> 20WAAN8VO: Det där felet kommer av att man kör fglrx på hårdvara som inte stödjs av fglrx.
<20WAAN8VO> och man har ju inte så mycket egentligen. moderkort. processor. grafikkort och så minne....
<20WAAN8VO> aha
<tiina> ingen aning sedan jag uppdaterade till 12.04 har min dator kraschat till och från hela tiden nu sedan 12.04 släpptes...och har försökt lösa det på olika sätt...och senaste var att en på ubuntu sade att det är kanske fel på min grafikkort?
<tiina> Ati Radeon HD 3450
<Haffe> tiina: Vad får du upp om du kör sudo lspci | grep vga i konsolen i
<tiina> 32 bit Ubuntu 12.04
<tiina> Linux X86
<tiina> ska kolla
<tiina> inget hände
<tiina> Haffe:Inget hände
<tiina> ska kolla engång till glömde sudo
<tiina> ja det var inget som hände
<Haffe> Hmmmm.
<maxjezy> Philip5: har du köpt nytt graffekort?
<tiina> nej har haft detta kort från allra början i burken med ubuntu hardy och alla andra versioner av ubuntu till 12.04
<spacebug-> tiina: kortet ska va supportat iaf http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/man4/radeon.4.html
<ibm> K350 vi låter dropbox vara om den inte går att installera kanske jag har dubbla dropbox kan du ta bort dubbletten och all historik filer vi laddade ner och kompilerings grejerna och all cash kan du ta bort allt som är onödigt
<ibm> K350 alltså dropbox helt och hållet
<ibm> K350 och snälla ta bort den andra också som du hittade istället för dropbox alltså den där andra programmet jag kommer inte ihåg vad den hette jag hoppas att du kommer ihåg det
<ibm> K350 och snälla rensa bort allt onödigt som vi höll på med cash och liknande
<realubot> tiina: sudo lspci -nnn | grep VGA
<tiina> ok ska prova
<Philip5> maxjezy: nej jag måste köpa ny tv först då
<Philip5> maxjezy: och nu lägger jag pengar på fotoprylar :)
<tiina> realubot:Detta var svaret:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RV620 LE [Radeon HD 3450] [1002:95c5]
<realubot> tiina: Och ditt problem är?
<tiina> att datorn kraschar skärmen blir svart, randigt eller bara kraschar
<tiina> samt att jag nu har ett vattenmärke på högra hörnet av min datorskärm: AMD Unsupported hardware
<tiina> Daton har kraschat sedan jag uppdaterade till 12.04
<realubot> tiina: När inträffar det? Alltid när du klickar på länkar eller hur/när?
<tiina> ja
<tiina> ofta sedan när jag startat om datorn efter allt frusit och blivit svart sedan kan jag kanske klicka en och annan länk men enbart då annars om jag klickar länkar kraschar rubbet
<realubot> tiina: Inträffar detta enbart när du klickar länkar eller händer det när du t.ex. använder andra program också?
<tiina> mest om jag redan har klickat en och annan länk så kan det helt utan förvarning som idag på min internetbank bara krascha helt??
<tiina> om jag inte klickar nåt så kan man ha ett webbwindow öppet
<realubot> tiina: Så du kan trigga buggen genom att klicka på länkar några ggr?
<tiina> tydligen
<tiina> om det nu är bugg det kallas
<realubot> Hur ser minnesåtgången för Compiz ut?
<tiina> hur ser man det?
<realubot> Använd htop eller top för att kontrollera RAM-minnesförbrukningen.
<realubot> sudo apt-get install htop
<tiina> ok
<realubot> Sedan skriver du: htop
<realubot> i Terminalen.
<tiina> vänt ska installera
<spacebug-> kan va om du klickar på länkar där webläsaren vill använda 3D-grafikacceleation och då krashar det
<realubot> tiina: Eller vänta ... strunta i htop.
<realubot> Kör det här kommandot:
<realubot> tiina: top -b -n 1 | grep -i compiz
<tiina> har installerat den nu
<realubot> tiina: Det spelar ingen roll. Låt det vara kvar. Det är ett bra alt. till top.
<tiina> svaret:4895 tiina     20   0  338m 108m  41m S   12  5.4  11:46.58 compiz
<realubot> Ok, 5.4 är RAM-minnesanvändningen för Compiz.
<realubot> tiina: Klicka på en länk och kör kommandot igen.
<tiina> du menar top kommandot?
<realubot> tiina: Gör så här:
<tiina> ja
<realubot> Kör den här raden med kommandon i Terminalen och använd webbläsaren som vanligt:
<realubot> while true; do top -b -n 1 | grep -i compiz >> compiz_RAM.txt; sleep 1; done
<tiina> Gör det nåt att jag samtidigt laddar mina bilder undan kraschen nu vill ej förlora dem
<realubot> När det sedan kraschar och du kommer åt datorn igen nästa gång så kör du det här kommandot: cat $HOME/compiz_RAM.txt
<realubot> Posta det resultatet i pastebin och posta länken till pastebin här.
<tiina> ok
<realubot> Jag försöker ta reda på om du har en bugg som leder till att Compiz konsumerar för mycket RAM och kraschar Skrivbordet.
<tiina> ok
<tiina> realubot:http://paste.ubuntu.com/1059630/
<realubot> tiina: Det ser bra ut. Det är inte Compiz som är problemet.
<realubot> tiina: Fungerar det som vanligt om du är inloggad i Unity 2d?
<realubot> istället för standard-Unity?
<tiina> vad är standard unity? eller unity 2?
<tiina> vet inte
<realubot> Unity 2d är ett alt. till Unity som man väljer att logga in i när man loggar in i Ubuntu.
<realubot> tiina: Loggas du in automatiskt i Ubuntu eller skriver du användarnamn och lösenord varje gång?
<tiina> jag har allt på vänstra sidan alla ikoner på min ubuntu
<tiina> jag använder lösen och anv nämn
<Haffe> Vänta.
<Haffe> Menar du unity eller unity-2d?
<realubot> tiina: Vad ser du om du kör det här kommandot: cat /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf | grep unity
<tiina> det är så många där att välja påubuntu standrad ubuntu, och alla olika gnome, kde, och felsäker läge,
<tiina> ska kolla vänta
<tiina> Svaret:greeter-session=unity-greeter
<spacebug-> om compiz körs är det vanliga
<spacebug-> metacity använder unity-2D
<realubot> tiina: Posta hela filens innehåll i pastebin.
<realubot> cat /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<realubot> tiina: Eller gör så här:
<realubot> gksudo gedit /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<tiina> ok
<realubot> Och ändra user-session=ubuntu till: user-session=ubuntu-d2
<tiina> ok
<realubot> tiina: Starta sedan om datorn. Du kommer då automatiskt att loggas in i Unity 2d. Hur fungerar det att klicka på länakr då?
<tiina> realubot:ska bara ladda kvar några bilder dessutom ville efter ändringen att man skulle spara det till ngn mapp?
<maxjezy> Philip5: aha, tv. jaja :)
<saroizy> hello
<maxjezy> saroizy: hey
<saroizy> http://postimage.org/gallery/s0ptgh2/
<saroizy> pictures from todays service
<saroizy> all with fresh ingredients from scandinavia
<realubot> tomu: Spara det till någon mapp? Du ska spara filen efter ändringen ja. Spara bara som vanligt och stäng Gedit.
<realubot> tomu: Sorry. Fel.
<saroizy> :)
<maxjezy> saroizy: nice pictures
<saroizy> a lot of ingredients you will normally not use:)
<maxjezy> saroizy: well, where are you at and from?
<maxjezy> and going.
<saroizy> :)
<saroizy> from france
<saroizy> in copenhagen
<saroizy> going? need to ask god
<maxjezy> saroizy: http://postimage.org/image/4e0tbjgpx/
<maxjezy> so that is you?
<tiina> Realubot: Jag är på min vanliga ubuntu tillbaka alltså är den ubuntu 2d
<saroizy> no maxjezy
<saroizy> maxjezy this: http://s18.postimage.org/57mlvn1if/pic_30.jpg
<maxjezy> snails, omg, they are nasty creatures
<maxjezy> is that you?
<saroizy> they are excellent creatures
<saroizy> yes maxjezy
<maxjezy> mr handsome murdering a pour sheep
<saroizy> ooo
<saroizy> its already dead:)
<Haffe> Mr torture sells pain to the housewifes in spain.
<saroizy> the hunter kills them
<maxjezy> Haffe: mr funny has spoken!
<saroizy> http://s18.postimage.org/capfe50mf/pic_19.jpg
<saroizy> do you know what this is?
<maxjezy> egg
<saroizy> of what?
<maxjezy> it's not turtles
<saroizy> ok here is clue:
<maxjezy> i guess it's a white bird
<saroizy> this is from iceland
<maxjezy> with gray on it
<maxjezy> icelandhorses?
<maxjezy> :)
<saroizy> this is puffin eggs:)
<phnom> wtf?
<saroizy> it is a delicacy
<maxjezy> nice, did you taste ?
<saroizy> of course
<maxjezy> raw?
<saroizy> it tastes little like fishy with nutty tinge
<saroizy> poached
<saroizy> http://s18.postimage.org/403m6b52f/pic_15.jpg
<maxjezy> i like the pics, they have all a nasty story to tell
<saroizy> here is collection of different eggs
<saroizy> do you have any guesses what it is?
<maxjezy> no ideas
<maxjezy> one is donald duck egg i guess
<maxjezy> to the left
<maxjezy> chicken maby, top second right
<saroizy> donald is a male:)
<tiina> realubot e du kvar här?
<maxjezy> i actually have no ideas
<saroizy> ok from top left
<saroizy> razorbill
<maxjezy> the smallone looks like turtle egg
<saroizy> gull
<saroizy> quail
<saroizy> pheasant
<saroizy> chicken
<saroizy> and eggs from 3 different types of ducks
<maxjezy> duck eggs make nice pankakes
<maxjezy> pancakes
<Haffe> Ostrich?
<saroizy> good idea:)
<maxjezy> it's lookin really nice all the food
<saroizy> thank you
<saroizy> a lot of the ingredients are things people will not normally think of as food
<maxjezy> if it does not kill, or give to much halicunations, then it's food.
<maxjezy> is the food expencive?
<saroizy> things like leafs, grass, wood and othe things that people normally dont eat
<saroizy> and we had to invent new ways to cook them:)
<maxjezy> is it for a restaurant or is it school?
<saroizy> its restaurant
<saroizy> maxjezy: http://noma.dk/
<maxjezy> it's not that expencive then
<maxjezy> 1500 DDK
<maxjezy> DKK
<saroizy> its not
<saroizy> but not cheap either:)
<maxjezy> nice, full reservations to september :)
<maxjezy> it's not like mcdonalds
<saroizy> #1 restaurant in the world by restaurant magazine 3 years straight:)
<saroizy> maxjezy http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Noma_(restaurant)
<maxjezy> saroizy: i'm also a chef
<maxjezy> http://myfatfoodworld.blogspot.se/
<maxjezy> check out my website
<maxjezy> i would love some critics
<saroizy> very nice work:)
<maxjezy> hshs
<maxjezy> haha
<ibm> K350 vi låter dropbox vara om den inte går att installera kanske jag har dubbla dropbox kan du ta bort dubbletten och all historik filer vi laddade ner och kompilerings grejerna och all cash kan du ta bort allt som är onödigt
<maxjezy> :) thnx
<ibm> K350 alltså dropbox helt och hållet
<ibm> K350 och snälla ta bort den andra också som du hittade istället för dropbox alltså den där andra programmet jag kommer inte ihåg vad den hette jag hoppas att du kommer ihåg det
<ibm> K350 och snälla rensa bort allt onödigt som vi höll på med cash och liknande
<maxjezy> ibm: fjärrstyr K350 din dator?
<ibm> ja det stämmer
<maxjezy> skriv PM istället om du ska spamma samma saker flera gånger :)
<maxjezy> lita aldrig på någon du inte känner IRL
<ibm> jag skriver ju så att han ser det hur ska jag göra annars
<maxjezy> PM
<maxjezy> privat mess
<maxjezy> klicka på honom, spamma hans och din chat
<ibm> hur gör man det
<maxjezy> då ser han det när han kommer tillbaka från sina våta drömmar
<maxjezy> dubbelklicka på killens nickname
<ibm> vad ska jag skriva
<maxjezy> "K350 din jävla apa, fixa och dona med min dator nu när du har full acess to it"
<maxjezy> kanske något sånt?
<maxjezy> ibm: vilken irc client använder du?
<maxjezy> säger du irssi skär jag upp mina armar med rakblad
<ibm> nej jag menar för att komma åt hans nickname
<maxjezy> beror på klient
<ibm> xchat
<maxjezy> ./query K350
<maxjezy> utan punkt
<ibm> ok
<maxjezy> eller klicka på honom i användarmenyn till höger
<maxjezy> och öppna dialogfönster
<realubot> Hur vet ett program vad om är text och bild i en pdf-fil? Innehåller pdf:en kod som talar om detta eller känner pdf-läsaren av det på något smart sätt?
<ibm> provar det jag önskar att jag sa irssi så får vi se hur mycket du håller löftet ha ha ha ha
<realubot> Jag menar, om man extraherar texten från en pdf-fil, hur hittar programmet texten då?
<maxjezy> realubot: ifrågasätt inte den typen av tech
<realubot> ibm: Du har ju redan skrivit meningarna här ovanför till K350. Har du sparat meningarna i urklippshanteraren eller hur spammar du K350 med exakt samma meddelanden?
<realubot> maxjezy: Why not?
<ibm> jag klickar bara på pilen upp tangent knappen
<ibm> är den inte till för detta
<maxjezy> realubot: farligt
<realubot> maxjezy: Jaha. Bäst jag låter bli då.
<ibm> maxjezy vem kan man lita på härinne
<maxjezy> ibm: ingen, iaf inte för att styra ens dator
<realubot> ibm: Ähum, jo. Men jag tror K350 ser ditt meddelande när han kommer tillbaka till kanalen. Det hjälper inte att du skickar samma meddelande om och om igen.
<realubot> ibm: Det går inte att lite på någon här inne.
<realubot> *lita
<realubot> Det kryllar av skummisar här.
<maxjezy> japp
<ibm> maxjezy jag tror att realubot ock K350 verkar ok
<realubot> *skumis
<maxjezy> ibm: de kanske inte tycker samma om dig, och vill plåga din dator till döds.
<maxjezy> lita inte på någon som inte betalar dig bra
<einand> Jag fick min RasberryPI idag
<maxjezy> einand: tyvärr kan man inte bara lita på ordet sådär, PIC or get out!
<einand> maxjezy: vad sägs om en un-boxing video?
<maxjezy> ja
<maxjezy> gör det på göteborgska
<ibm> realubot var det inte han som sa igår att du inte ska hjälpa dessa loser och tjäna pengar istället
<einand> gjort på engelska,
<einand> tror jag
<einand> glömt
<maxjezy> ah
<einand> var ju flera minuter sedan
<maxjezy> göteborgska är nice annars
<maxjezy> du borde göra göteborgska unboxing videos
<einand> maxjezy: värdelös bild dock, får nog göra om den fast på göteborgska ;)
<maxjezy> einand: du kan bli mr unbox
<realubot> ibm: Jo?
<maxjezy> stoppa saker i lådor och unboxa dem
<maxjezy> "nähmen titta, en katt"
<maxjezy> "snus på det"
<maxjezy> jag har ingen videokamera
<einand> lol
<maxjezy> annars hade jag varit mr unbox
<maxjezy> einand news and unboxings
<realubot> einand's boxers
<maxjezy> unboxin in underwear
<maxjezy> kan vara något
<ibm> realubot så han kallar mig indirekt för loser men samtidigt varnar han mig att inte lita på någon härinne och kallar dig för skummis han har nog problem att lita på folk
<maxjezy> jag vill bara inte att du ska råka illa ut ibm
<maxjezy> realubot är en känd narrare
<arand> realubot: pdf är i många fall uppbyggda av separat text och bild, ja. Men kan i vissa fall vara endast bilder, och då funkar det ju inte med pdf2txt
<realubot> arand: Det var det jag misstänkte. Och om jag t.ex. gör om en bild till pdf så kommer jag inte få separat bild och text, misstänker jag.
<ibm> maxjezy ok men hur kan du kalla folk du inte känner för loser
<maxjezy> vem är looser?
<einand> nästa gång skalll jag se till att fokus är ok, och inte chansa
<maxjezy> var gjorde jag det?
<realubot> arand: Så att extrahera text från en bild genom att göra om bilden till en pdf är dömt att misslyckas?
<arand> realubot: yep
<realubot> Mm, det ante mig.
<realubot> Tack för svaret i.a.f.
<arand> det finns en del ocr-program tesseract-ocr är ett som jag hör om...
<ibm> maxjezy enligt dig alla här inne som har frågor det sa du ju igår
<einand> arand: finns många sofistikerade ocr mjukvaror som tar "alla" pdf filer
<arand> Optical character recognition, that is....
<MaxJezy> kan man baka in bilder i html filer?
<realubot> ibm: Seriöst. Du ska inte låta någon person få access till din dator om du inte vet säkert att det går att lita på personen. Och det vet du inte med mig eller K350 oavsett om det går att lite på oss eller inte.
<realubot> *lita
<MaxJezy> din bror, syster och mamma är ok
<arand> einand: Yes, men det är ju inte konverteringen till PDF som är det väsentliga i det fallet.
<MaxJezy> göran på ICA, icke ok
<realubot> ibm: Så låt inte mig eller K350 eller någon annan person fjärrstyra din dator.
<einand> arand: nä, utan pdf->txt
<ibm> är alla här inne främmande alltså okända för varandra
<ibm> känner ingen varandra här inne
<MaxJezy> någon känner säkerligen inte alla. alla känner säkerligen någon.
<Markk> Många är bekanta med varandra. :P
<realubot> ibm: Det finns några som känner varandra IRL men det innebär ju inte att dom måste lita på varandra.
<MaxJezy> precis, man kan låtsas lite på den andra
<MaxJezy> för att sedan rygghugga
<realubot> Samhället är fullt av personer som låtsas lita på varandra ...
<ibm> maxjezy är du dexter mördaren eller
<MaxJezy> ibm: låt oss säga så här, jag blev knivad, på en mörk gata.
<MaxJezy> man tappar tilltro till sina medmänniskor
<ibm> maxjezy jag har ännu ändå inget viktigt ännu på datorn
<MaxJezy> ibm: ännu, men han kan öppna bakdörrar
<MaxJezy> så att han senare kan kliva in
<realubot> ibm: Din dator kan ju användas i onda syften.
<MaxJezy> och leka jungelgorge
<MaxJezy> K350: ta inte detta personligt
<MaxJezy> du är säkert en hyvelns kille som bara vill hjälpa
<realubot> ibm: Din dator kan t.ex. användas för att attackera andra datorer och då ser det ut som om det är du som är skyldig.
<MaxJezy> ibm: din dator kan användas i ett sexnätverk
<realubot> :)
<MaxJezy> sen hamna i polisens hemliga register
<MaxJezy> där vill man inte hamna
<ibm> maxjezy det låter hemskt det som hände dig man kan förstå att man har då svårare att lita på folk
<MaxJezy> ibm: ja skoja bara, har inte hänt mig
<MaxJezy> men det kunde hänt
<MaxJezy> om jag hade litat på folk i för stor utsträckning
<realubot> ibm: Eller så kan din dator användas för att sprida upphovsrättsskyddat material eller för att sprida virus e.t.c.
<MaxJezy> eller för förtal
<MaxJezy> eller spridande av nazi propaganda
<ibm> maxjezy aha ok då är du för pessimist
<realubot> ibm: Låt inte obehöriga ha tillgång till din dator. Det räcker med risken att få datorn kapad ändå. Du behöver inte släppa in inkräktarna frivilligt.
<MaxJezy> ibm: säg det till de som litade på vägverkets tunnlar
<MaxJezy> rapist tunnels
<ibm> men vänta nu lite om jag senare ändrar lösenordet och användarnamnet kommer man ändå åt min dator igen
<realubot> ibm: Och om du har släppt in någon ... ominstallera hela systemet. Det är inte säkert längre.
<HakanS> ibm: Just precis.
<HakanS> ibm: Du verkar ha förstått.
<ibm> även om man uppgraderar alla säkerhets uppdateringar och annat liknande
<HakanS> ibm: Precis.
<MaxJezy> ibm: om du ska lita på någon som tar hand om din dator
<MaxJezy> är det bra om den har ett rykte att förlora
<ibm> fast dessa kan man väl ändå få bort det finns väl program som visar vad datorn skickar över internet eller
<MaxJezy> den måste ha mer att förlora än du
<MaxJezy> ett företag eller så
<einand> så, 15mi n kvar på upploaden
<ibm> det borde vara enkel att få bort de
<HakanS> ibm: Vem ska göra det åt dig?
<MaxJezy> johanbr: kollar du continuum?
<MaxJezy> mr showcase man!
<ibm> programmen det finns väl grafiska också
<MaxJezy> ibm: det finns inget program som kan förutspå alla olika händelser och åtgärda dem
<ibm> det finns ju för windows och det borde finnas även för ubuntu
<realubot> ibm: du vet ju inte när personen som har gjort intrång i din dator slår till? Du får övervaka nätverkstrafiken 24/7.
<realubot> ibm: Det är bara att acceptera. Om du har släppt in en inkräktare i ditt system så återstår bara en nyinstallation av hela systemet.
<ibm> men openssh har väl också än viss säkerhet och ändrar man användarkontot så borde den vara ändå säker
<realubot> ibm: Personen kanske har lagt in en egen ssh-server?
<MaxJezy> ibm: underskattar du din fiende, förlorar du alltid
<ibm> men det är väl lätt att ta bort sånt också
<HakanS> ibm: Problemet är ju att du inte har en aning om vad personen gjort på din dator. Vilka program som installerats etc.
<realubot> ibm: Då hjälper det inte att du ändrar i openssh-server.
<realubot> ibm: Personen kan ju ha ändrat i koden till dina program så när du kör ett program så händer mer än normalt. Firefox kanske skickar dina bankuppgifter till en mellanhand istället för direkt till banken eller något.
<einand> MaxJezy: http://youtu.be/StOEnE52qwE
<MaxJezy> einand: klippet bearbetas!
<MaxJezy> :)
<einand> har du har en person i systemet som du inte haft översikt över, eller litar på till 100% så är det enbart ominstallation som gäller
<ibm> jag har en router och den har ju öppnat porten för openssh så de andra porten borde vara säkra eller
<realubot> ibm: Det är bara att inse. Du får installera om hela systemet. Dessutom kanske du ska ta det försiktigt med filer som du tar säkerhetskopior på eftersom dessa kanske är manipulerade. Inkräktaren kanske har manipulerat pdf-filer så att skadlig kod körs när du öppnar en pdf-fil från ditt gamla system i ditt nyinstallerade system.
<realubot> ibm: Som HakanS säger: Du vet ju inte vad personen har gjort med ditt system.
<MaxJezy> realubot: , varför inte det jag sa?
<realubot> ibm: Om inkräktaren använder samma port då?
<ibm> kan porten användas även för andra program vad är meningen med det
<realubot> ibm: Det är klart. Routern tillåter ju trafik på porten.
<ibm> har inte alla program sitt eget
<tiina> realubot hej.....ville du fortsätt hjälpa mig med krasch problemet?
<MaxJezy> einand: bäst video "is my outdoors messy"
<realubot> ibm: Jag vet inte exakt hur inställningarna ser ut i din router men om du har ställt in att routern tillåter anrop på en viss port så kommer ju inkräktarens program att svara på anrop på porten också. Precis som din egen ssh-server.
<einand> MaxJezy: jo, precis
<einand> kan ju vara reversed ssh, så hade iaf jag gjort
<realubot> tiina: Hur gick det när du använda Unity 2d?
<realubot> einand: Jo, men om inkräktaren använder ssh då?
<tiina> det är den jag använder därifrån e ju alla kraschen
<einand> realubot: är ju reversed ssh
<einand> sådnt hade jag lagt i något bootinit script
<ibm> men då är det väl bara att ändra på ssh
<tiina> Hur kan jag reinstall Ubuntu 12.04?
<einand> fast du vet ju inte, inkräktaren kanske skapat en tunnel i nc med
<ibm> alltså själva ssh inloggningen
<einand> fast har man haft access en gång kan man installerat sin egna mjukvara och då har ssh inte ett skit med saken att göra
<tiina> realubot:det är den jag använder därifrån e ju alla kraschen
<tiina> realubot:det är den jag använder därifrån e ju alla kraschen
<ibm> jo men bara porten för opennsh är öppen de andra är stängda
<tiina> realubot: Hur reinstallerar man Ubuntu 12.04?
<realubot> Jag vet inte vad reversed ssh är.
<K350> MaxJezy: Ingen fara. Han har desssuto satt upp en användare med samma namn som ett kommando. Viket inte är såbra. Vilket jag påpekat.
<realubot> ibm: Ge dig nu. Du har ju haft stora problem med saker som att installera openssh-server, Dropbox m.m. Du tror väl inte att du överlistar en inkräktare som har gjort avancerade ändringar i ditt system. Det finns bara ett alt: installera om hela systemet från grunden.
<ibm> ja vad bra du är tillbaka
<realubot> ibm: Den dagen du är superduper-IT-säkerhetsexpert så kanske du kan överväga ett alt. till nyinstallation.
<realubot> tiina: Jag sa ju till dig att ändra i /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf. Gjorde du det?
<K350> ibm: Det är som realubot säger. Du måste ha Nautilus för att dropbox ska fungera. Plus en del extras til Natuilus. Sidan jag gav dig säger dessutom att det finns en bug i nautilus-dropbox. De har viserligen en tillfällig lösning på det. Men den kommer ändå inte att fungera utan nautilus.
<realubot> tiina: Du använde Unity när datorn kraschade? Inte Unity 2d? Du måste skilja på Unity och Unity 2d.
<ibm> fast då kan jag inte ens ta en säkerhets kopia av systemet
<MaxJezy> einand: finfin rasberry
<K350> realubot: Jag tror förresten det är lubuntu och inte xubntu ibm använder
<realubot> K350: Jaha. :S
<K350> realubot: Har hans datro krashat nu?
<ibm> nu när du är tillbaka kolla på pp
<realubot> K350: Haha. Nej. :)
<realubot> K350: Det är tiinas. :)
<realubot> K350: Trolig grafikbugg.
<einand> MaxJezy: kör debian på den just nu, började med arch
<MaxJezy> einand: ären snabb?
<Ezim> einand: :) har du lämnat arch?
<MaxJezy> kan man ha en sån till full HD tv?
<MaxJezy> och kika HD film
<einand> MaxJezy: nä, men duger
<ibm> einand är debian bättre eller arch
<Ezim> einand: du kör gentoo+debian?
<einand> MaxJezy: det påstås, men jag har nog fuckat upp nått, får den inte ens att spela sd film
<einand> Ezim: gör det jag trivs bäst med
<ibm> einand vilken har mest paket program
<Ezim> einand: självklart. vad fick dig lämna arch?
<K350> realubot: vem är Tiina?
<realubot> K350: Jag säger till honom att om någon har tagit sig in i hans dator så återstår bara ominstallation. Han tror att han säkrar systemet med ett grafiskt program.
<MaxJezy> einand: väntar nog tills de blir lite kraftfullare
<Ezim> K350: kena. :)
<MaxJezy> har endå ingen tv ännu
<realubot> K350: Hon är här lite då och då. Där är hon -> tiina
<einand> MaxJezy: via har en kraftfull grej för 49usd
<MaxJezy> va kostar rasberry PI?
<johanbr> MaxJezy, continuum?
<MaxJezy> johanbr: jo, de är en showcase produktion
<tiina> Realubot hej joo e här
<MaxJezy> CA
<K350> realubot: Ja, då är det ominstallation som gäller. Ja, han envisas att köra server på ett desktop OS. Suck . Han sätter upp ett användarnamn som är detsamma som ett kommando etc ....
<MaxJezy> GO CANADA, best land in the världen!
<tiina> ubuntu 2d använder jag väl? :realuboot
<K350> tiina: Har din dator havererat?
<tiina> ja
<K350> MaxJezy: Mm, I've allways beleived in the power of teh beaver ..lol
<realubot> tiina: Det vet väl inte jag? Vad får du om du kör: cat /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf | grep "user-session=ubuntu-2d"
<tiina> jag måste nu laddar alla mina tusentals bilder på nätet till förvaring
<K350> tiina: Aj aj. Vilket distro?
<tiina> ska kolla
<MaxJezy> haha
<MaxJezy> bäst
<tiina> realubot:inget?
<realubot> ibm: Det är ok att inte ha koll. Jag saknar också koll på många saker i Linux. Men när alla säger en sak till dig så måste du försöka ta till dig informationen.
<realubot> tiina: Du kör du inte Unity 2d.
<realubot> tiina: Gjorde du ändringen i /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf som jag sa till dig?
<realubot> tiina: gksudo gedit /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<tiina> joo om det är ubuntu 2d du menar? eller
<realubot> Ändra user-session=ubuntu till user-session=ubuntu-2d
<realubot> Spara och stäng Gedit. Starta om datorn. Testa om grafiken kraschar när du klickar på länkar o.s.v.
<realubot> tiina: Om du hade gjort ändringen så hade ju kommandot jag gav dig visat någonting.
<tiina> det gjorde vi redan idag...den e redan gjord
<realubot> tiina: Posta resultatet av det här kommandot i pastebin: cat /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<realubot> tiina: Jag tvivlar på att ändringne är gjord korrekt eftersom kommandot jag gav dig inte visar någonting.
<realubot> tiina: Posta resultatet av kommandot cat m.m. i pastebin nu så vi ser om allt ser bra ut.
<K350> realubot: rättelse s/gedit/jed/g :-)
<tiina> var ska jag spara den när jag sparar den?
<tiina> den vill ha en mapp att spara i?
<ibm> på samma ställe som den finns på borde det vara
<tiina> finns inget ställe att spara den på??
<realubot> tiina: Du ska välja Spara och inte Spara som. Då sparas filen på samma plats som den låg när du öppnade filen.
<K350> tiina: Tips. gör en kopie på conf filen innan du börjar ändra i den. För säkerhets skull.
<realubot> ibm: Exakt.
<tiina> [SeatDefaults]
<tiina> greeter-session=unity-greeter
<tiina> user-session=ubuntu-2d
<tiina> autologin-user=
<tiina> detta var svaret
<realubot> tiina: Ja. Nu står det att du använder unity-2d.
<johanbr> MaxJezy, nej, har jag inte sett... det är bra alltså?
<tiina> ja
<ibm> alltså samma sökväg du använder nu
<realubot> Ok, jag kanske borde ha escapat några tecken i grep-kommandot.
<MaxJezy> johanbr: jorå!
<MaxJezy> bara 4 eps ännu
<realubot> tiina: Br, då vet vi det. Kraschar systemet fortfarande när du klickar på länkar m.m. nu då? Och ser du fortfarnde ATI/AMD-vattenmärket?
<MaxJezy> men de kommer väl fler :)
<K350> tiina: Vet du om din datro startar upp med gammla sessioner?
<tiina> ja allt är som vanligt kraschar och vattenmärket e kvar.
<tiina> vet jag inte jag har bootat min dator nu ca 20 gg
<K350> realubot: om hon startar upp med nya tomma sessioner?
<K350> tiina: Är det ubuntu du anväder?
<realubot> spacebug-: http://www.svt.se/nyheter/sverige/skiftarbete-ar-daligt-for-halsan
<realubot> Jag röstar för datorförbud mellan kl. 0:00 och 8:00!
<realubot> tiina: Vem har sagt att hon startar upp med tomma sessioner?
<realubot> K350: Det var till dig.
<K350> realubot: Nej nej, jag undrar om hon startar med gammla eller nya sessioner när hon startar om?
<realubot> Jag vet inte vad felet med hennes Ubuntu är.
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
<K350> realubot: Ibland hjälper det att se till att datorn startar om med tomma sessioner
<realubot> Hon säger att grafiken ballar ur när hon klickar på länkar i Firefox. Och när hon sedan startar om så kommer ett vattenmärke upp som säger att ATI/AMD-grafikkortet unsupported eller något.
<K350> tiina: Om du går till kontrollpanelen och kika under sessionmanager. Se efter om din dator startar upp med nya sessioner eller inte?
<realubot> K350: Ok. Det är mycket möjligt. Det vet jag inte hur man gör.
<tiina> hej  jag försöker rädda alla mina bilder här samtidigt eftersom jag är en konstnär och har en massa bilder ladda undan kraschen så jag undrar vad ska jag kunna göra?
<K350> realubot: vattenmärke? Det var något nytt.
<realubot> x_link: Ingen regndans här tack!
<realubot> K350: Fråga mig int.e
<tiina> tragiskt detta med krascher har aldrig hänt mig med ubuntu
<realubot> tiina: Vad är du för konstnär?
<tiina> tecknar och målar och gör digitalbilder
<tiina> tar photon med nikon
<realubot> tiina: Smakprov? :)
<tiina> ja såklart.....
<tiina> här nu?
<K350> tiina:  Gå till systemsettings och titta under sessionmanager. Se till att datorn startas med nya /tomma sessioner. prova. verkställ och starta om.
<tiina> nej jag måste fixa min dator först sedan kan jag självklart visa bilder jag håller på mest med porträtter
<tiina> ok
<K350> tiina: När du startat om. Gå då tillbaka till systemsettings och sessionmanager och försäkra dig om att dina inställningar är som de ska där. Dvs nya sessioner vid start.
<tiina> ok ska koll K350
<K350> tiina: Ingen garanti. Men värt ett försök.
<K350> tiina: Får du förresten samma problme när du klicka rpå länkar i någon annan webläsare än firefox?
<tiina> jag har ingen sessions manager där?
<tiina> jupp det har också hänt
<K350> tiina: Sessions hanterare?
<tiina> men den här gången funkar nog FF bra
<johanbr> MaxJezy, ok, ska kolla på det vid tillfälle... tack för tipset!
<MaxJezy> johanbr: det förvånar mig att showcase vågar sända sånt de sänder
<MaxJezy> men, de är bra serie iaf, intressant som sjutton!
<tiina> k350: Finns ej ngn sessionsmanager
<johanbr> MaxJezy, fast showcase är en betalkanal... de brukar vara lite friare
<K350> realubot: Var finns sessionshanteraren i ubuntu?
<K350> tiina: Jag anväder kubntu och där finns den i systemsettings. Kollar med realubot nu..han kanske vet var dne finns i ubuntu
<MaxJezy> johanbr: kanske går att få den här i sverige med då?
<tiina> ok jag har ej sådan i ubuntu 12.04
<MaxJezy> jag är helt fast i trailerparkboys träsket
<tiina> hittar inte det iaf vet ej var den finns
<K350> tiina: Ska se här...någonstans finns dne ju
<K350> tiina:  om du trycker alt+F2 och skriver systemsettings i boxen. tryck enter. kika sedna där?
<johanbr> MaxJezy, möjligt, men inte så troligt... det finns mycket protektionism runt kanadensiska medieföretag, så de brukar inte vara så intresserade av andra marknader
<K350> tiina: brb..måste sträcak lite på benene bara.....
<tiina> ok
<tiina> hittar dock inte sessionsmanagern?
<tiina> Hittade den heter Sessions Management:K350
<tiina> K350:Vad ska jag bocka av där eller ??
<tiina> Ska man alltid börja med en NY SESSION eller med en GAMMAL
<MaxJezy> johanbr: har du sett den där serien där en hel stad med skådelspelare blir drogade och lever sig in i rollerna?
<johanbr> nej... vad heter den?
<MaxJezy> drunk and on drugs happy funtime hour
<MaxJezy> bubbles, ricky och julian och gänget är med
<K350> tiina: Toopen. Se nu till att din dator startar med tomma /nya sessioner.
<K350> tiina: du får bocka för där.
<MaxJezy> http://www.drunkandondrugs.com/
<tiina> då ska jag bocka där att:End current session and start with an emty session?
<K350> tiina: Har du förresten installerat något tillägg /add-on) till firefox?
<realubot> K350: Är det inte .Xsesions?
<K350> tiina: precis.
<tiina> jupp det har jag men min adobe reader kan ej heller funka svart skärm där med
<tiina> ok K350 tack nu ska vi kolla om detta hjälper...
<K350> tiina: aah. NÃ¥gon adobe add-on?
<K350> Det kan vara dobe stom ställer till det. Har haft strul med adobe och vattenmärken förut.
<realubot> K350: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup
<K350> tiina: Du kan - sedan - ävne prova med att inaktivera din adobe add-on i firefox. starta om firefox och se hur det fungerar.
<tiina> jag vet inte ....eftersom jag inte har en fungerade adobe reader trots att det står på försådet att jag har så har installerat en pdf läsare man använder på nätet
<tiina> okey men vad är adobe add on?
<tiina> jag har en ePDFWiewer
<realubot> K350: CompizConfig sEttings Manager i System Settings?
<K350> tiina: Det finns en pdf läsare för ubuntu. Den heter..ehm..ska se ....
<realubot> K350: Jag vet inte var man hittar det.
<K350> realubot: Vad heter pdf läsaren i ubuntu nu igen?
<realubot> K350: Evince
<tiina> alltså jag har en adobe reader installerat men den funkar inte alls??ska jag bocka av den?
<tiina> adobe reader 9 e det
<K350> realubot: Eh, tror det är en annan i kubuntu då. Men tiina kanske skulle ta och ta bort adobe läsaren och använda den som finns istället
<realubot> tiina: Öppna filen med Evince: evince /path/to/pdf/file
<K350> tiina: Ok. jag undrar om det inte är den som ställer till det
<tiina> ja kan vara men då har jag ingen adobe air och andra adobe komponeter eller?
<K350> tiina: Om den ändå inte fungerar. Avinstallera dne helt. Ta även bort ev adobe add-on du lagt till i firefox
<tiina> ok
<realubot> K350: KPDF?
<K350> realubot: eh, nä den heter ngt annat..äshc, har glömt namnet....
<tiina> wow evince gav fel vid inställning warning!!
<tiina> ** (evince:6153): WARNING **: Fel vid hämtning av information om filen "/path/to/pdf/file": Filen eller katalogen finns inte
<realubot> "    KPDF is the default PDF viewer for Kubuntu. Further information is available in the KPDF Handbook.
<realubot> "
<realubot> K350: okular?
<K350> realubot: Okular heter den
<tiina> K350 : Ska jag ta bort även AdobeFLASH? då har jag ingen flash alls?
<Ezim> okular är namnet
<Ezim> och den är bra
<K350> realubot: ja, just det.
<K350> ja, den är jättebra!:-)
<tiina> Hur sks jag göra med Adobe Flash?
<K350> tiina: Du kan använda dig av programmet Okular iställt för Adobe reader i Ubuntu.
<K350> tiina: Oh, den ska du behålla
<realubot> K350: Vad menade du med tomma sessions?
<K350> tiina: Annars kan du inte titta på youtube m.m :-)
<K350> realubot: Ja, att man insta återgår till föregående sessioner när man startar om datorn.
<tiina> ja det e det jag menar...eller spela spel...vilken PDF läsare ska jag använda mig av då nu?
<tiina> K350:Adobe avinstallerats nu men vilken ska jag använda mig nudå?
<K350> realubot: Jag har "löst" en del problem med att se till att inte starta upp med gammla sessioner..alltid värt ett försök?
<tiina> ska jag starta om datorn nu?
<K350> tiina: Det finns ett program so heter Okular. Gratis. för ubuntu.
<realubot> K350: Ja, visst. Alla lösningar är bra utom dom dåliga. :)
<tiina> okular? funkar det bra?
<K350> tiina: Ingen garanti att det fungerar. Men väl värt ett försök i alla fall.
<K350> realubot: Nä, dom har jag aldrig testat lol
<realubot> tiina: Ja, visa gärna ett smakprov på din konst när du har tid/lust.
<tiina> installerar den nu ocularen
<realubot> K350: Varför kör du Tmux och inte Screen?
<Ezim> K350: hur går det med kde?
<tiina> ja vart ska jag paste it?
<tiina> realubot: Vart ska jag visa smakprov på min konst på?
<tiina> finns du på Facebook?
<realubot> tiina: Vad är det för konst? :S HAr du ingen webbsida där du "marknadsför" din konst? Om inte så kanske det är idé att skaffa en hemsida?
<K350> realubot: ehm, tmux är snyggare. 2. jag lärde mgi aldrig screen däremto tmux. Sist men inte minst ncurses feeeeeeelin!!!.-D
<hexabit> Godkväll :)
<K350> hexabit: Det får vi hoppas :-)
<tiina> jag har en halvtaskig hemsida...men ingen bra sådan e jätte dålig att marnadsföra mig...men kan fixa adressen dit nu finns inte senaste där...
<realubot> K350: Screen avnänder väl också ncurses?
<realubot> tiina: Gör som du vill. Om du inte vill länka till din sida så låt bli.
<realubot> hexabit: God morgon.
<realubot> hexabit: ;)
<tiina> realubot:Här är den jag har på FB:https://www.facebook.com/pages/Welcome-to-my-iPaint-iDraw/104690946272362
<K350> realubot: Gör den? Det visste jag inte. Tmux är ändå snyggare. lättanvändlig..men det är väl kanske bara en smaksak som alltid
<tiina> Sedan den halvtaskiga:http://www.wix.com/helanne/tiinahelanne-photogarpher
<tiina> Ghhaaaa.....realubot fick du länkarna nu??
<realubot> tiina: Har du gjort dessa bilder?
<tiina> jaaaaa
<realubot> tiina: Barnet i kläningen o.s.v.?
<tiina> mitt barnbarn
<tiina> dem e tagna med min nikon och digitalbehandlade
<realubot> tiina: Jag tycker det är riktigt snyggt!
<tiina> Tack
<tiina> Jag gav dig min halvtaskiga hemsidans länk också realubot??
<realubot> tiina: Teckningarna också? Michael Jackson o.s.v?
<tiina> JA jag har gjort allt
<tiina> :http://www.wix.com/helanne/tiinahelanne-photogarpher
<K350> tiina: Hurså halvdåligt wegbsida? Den här är ju hur okej som helst :-)
<tiina> E det TACK realubot
<realubot> tiina: Jag tycker att du är väldigt duktig. :D
<K350> tiina: Då kanske du vill göra lite grafik/film till min musik? :-)
<realubot> tiina: Du är verkligen en konstnär. :D
<tiina> Tack realubot.....K350 vad för slags musik?
<tiina> Tack.....jag har haft egna oah samlingsutställningar
<tiina> Vad för slags grafik eftersöka K350?
<K350> tiina: Olika, från soul till klassiskt till minimalist techno
<realubot> tiina: Hur halkade du inte på Ubuntu egentligen?
<Ezim> tiina: vackert.
<K350> tiina: Jag vill gärna lägga ut lite på youtube. Men  behöver något visuellt för det.
<Ezim> K350: sjunger eller spelar du?
<tiina> realbot jag köpte en dator som var ny ifrån Karlstad och han glömde fråga mig om jag ville ha windows eller ubuntu i den så han hade installerat ubuntu hardy i den...och jag fick börja lära mig helt nu värld ubuntu...hmmm...bra väldigt bra när det funkar men hemskt när det inte gör det
<MaxJezy> tiina: fina bilder
<K350> Ezim: Seplar
<tiina> tack Ezim
<Ezim> K350: nice. instrument?
<Ezim> tiina: np. det är nog jag som ska tacka för de fina bilderna.
<K350> Ezim: piano, kehboard
<tiina> bilder till klassiskt och soul...underbart....vilka gilla du där K350?
<Ezim> K350: nice. inte min favoritinstrument, men bra är den dock.
<tiina> K350 kan man få höra ngt av det du spelar e det difital musik?
<tiina> digital?
<tiina> K350....jag förstår....men jag kan inte gör videon? bara stillbilder
<K350> tiina: Ezim realubot Jag har en del på nätet. Men då måste jag ju tala om för hela världne vad jag heter..ehrm..:-) brb..sträcak på bnenen bara.......
<tiina> jaaaa...jag vill veta vad du heter k350
<Ezim> K350: du kan lägga upp på dropboxen :)
<tiina> jag gillar ju musik
<tiina> det är inspirerande K350
<Ezim> K350: http://ge.tt/  <<--- fungerar också
<Ezim> om du ej har dropbox konto
 * realubot är osäker på om Screen använder ncurses ...
<tiina> Hej Tack alla ha en trevlig natt...hoppas länkarna inte kraschar nu!! :)) <3
<tiina> K350: jag ville ju höra lite av din musik.....Jag har avslöjat mig ju brutalt med mina rtinningar och tavlor så vore det kul också höra hur du spelar
<Ezim> tiina: K350 :P är nog blyg.
<tiina> Jag med....men vågade visa mina tavlor iaf...hhheeee ursghh....
<realubot> tiina: Använder du datorn i ditt skapande eller gör du allt på traditionellt sätt?
<tiina> jag tecknar på frihand och målar på frihand sedan fotograferar jag allt på datorn och digitalbehandlar och redigerar
<tiina> jag har ju gimp men ingen wacombord än
<realubot> tiina: Är du vass på Photohop/Illustrator då eller?
<tiina> ja gillar det har väl lärt en del nu
<realubot> Ok.
<realubot> Jag är bara nyfiken på hur du arbetar
<realubot> .
<tiina> jooo...underbara effekter kan man få med photoshop men jag behandlar mina bilder med flera program
<tiina> jag vill inte ta bort mina ursprungsbilder utan blockar fram bara det som redan finns
<K350> tiina: realubot Ezim fixar ngt åt er....hang on
<tiina> ok
<realubot> tiina: Aha.
<realubot> K350: Inget virus hoppas jag?
<tiina> hhiiiii det skulle bara fatts nu i min dator
<tiina> realubot: meningen är att jag ska äga hela illustrator programmet en dag men det kostar liksom....24 tusen ca
<tiina> alltså wacombord och adobes illustartor program
<tiina> vad gör du annars realubot ?
<tiina> realubot, ezim , K350 e ni alla datorprogramerare?
<Ezim> tiina: du gör rätt val att spendera dina pengar på viktigare saker än sådant.
<Ezim> tiina: nej inte alls. jag är student och studerar inte ens IT-relaterad.
<tiina> hmmm tack.....jag gillar dessutom teckna på frihand
<tiina> ojjjj vad studerar du ezim?
<realubot> tiina: Mm, Adobes program kostar. Många använder väl i.o.f.s. piratkopior.
<realubot> tiina: Jag är arbetslös.
<tiina> jaaa.....men sedan jag har blivit 'rik' så då kan jag köpa adobes hela kittet hhhaaa
<realubot> tiina: Tjänar du mycket på din konst då? :)
<tiina> ojjj...realubot....vad jobbade du med innan då?
<MaxJezy> tiina: har du testat mypaint?
<Ezim> tiina: farmaci
<tiina> hmmmm ezim alltså studerar du på Uppsala univeristet på apotekarlinjen då?
<tiina> MaxJezy :Mypaint? finns den på ubuntu?
<MaxJezy> japp
<realubot> tiina: Jag har bara haft några tröjobb. Pluggade på Göteborgs universitet innnan. Några kurser i matematik, fysik, och datavetenskap.
<realubot> *ströjobb
<MaxJezy> mypaint finns även till windows
<realubot> tiina: Det finns ju det där alt. till PaintNET.
<MaxJezy> jag kör wacom+mypaint
<MaxJezy> bättre kombo finns ej
<realubot> tiina: http://www.getpaint.net/
<tiina> jahhhaaaa....kul ju endå att plugga men man vill väl ha ett jobb också....jag tjänar väl lite på min konst....kan ej marknadsföra mig eller konsten så man ska
<realubot> Det är till Windows.
<realubot> tiina: Pinta heter det till Ubuntu.
<MaxJezy> men, bäst är mypaint
<realubot> tiina: sudo apt-get install pinta
<Ezim> tiina: yes.
<tiina> jahhhaa  ska absolut kollatrevligt....
<MaxJezy> inget tjaffs!
<realubot> tiina: http://pinta-project.com/
<tiina> tack realubot och MyJezy
<MaxJezy> tiina: titta på svtplay.se
<MaxJezy> där finns ett program som heter work of art
<MaxJezy> ganska nice
<MaxJezy> där ser man vad som går hem, och inte.
<tiina> tack
<MaxJezy> lite som topmodell, med tävlingar o skit, men istället för att se snygg ut ska man göra saker i konst som folk gillar
<MaxJezy> så blir man eleminerad
<MaxJezy> om man är kass
<realubot> tiina: InkSvape är ju ett Open Source-alternativ till Adobe Illustrator. Om du skaffar Wacom-bräda i framtiden.
<realubot> *InkScape
<tiina> Jaaaa...jagh har kollat det e ju bra man får konstruktiv kritik
<tiina> Tack realubot ska ladda länken där med
<realubot> tiina: Det är nog inte enkelt att leva på konst.
<Ezim> tiina: programmen realubot tipsar om finns i ubuntus förråd. så du kan installera direkt från programcentral/synaptic.
<tiina> realubot: sant som du säger....man måste kunna markandasföra sig...och som det hände nu i år för mig att jag var bokad på utställningar så blev hinder dem skulle renovera hela det huset och då trillade jag av på hela året bort planeras så långt innan
<realubot> tiina: Usch då.
<tiina> jaaaa incskape...det har jag laddat faktiskt....e en bra grej
<tiina> bara att gilla läget
<tiina> och sträva framåt
<MaxJezy> finns så många konstnärer att man måste göra något fett för att stå ut
<realubot> Mm, lika bra att syssla med konsten för sin egen skull och strunta i pengarna.
<MaxJezy> ja
<MaxJezy> tjäna hundralappar här o var gör ingen skillnad i den stora ekonomin
<realubot> Synd att K350 dog. Han var ju trevlig.
<tiina> Ja men såklart vore det kul att kunna ha beställningar så man skulle kunna leva på det
<MaxJezy> tiina: du får nog byta genre då
<tiina> hmmmmm...ja....ville ju höra han att spela nåt
<MaxJezy> natur och porträtt är inget som säljer nu
<tiina> Jag syr också...lite maskerad kläder5 så
<realubot> MaxJezy: Till vilken genre då? Porr?
<MaxJezy> realubot: ja, något som river till lite
<MaxJezy> porr, skräck, street osv.
<tiina> folk vill gärna köpa tecknade porträtt och målade porträtt mest
<tiina> Hej jag säger God Natt till er alla och ett stort TACK vi hörs nog snart igen Sov Gott alla....
<MaxJezy> godnatt
<realubot> tiina: Löste du problemet med länkarna då?
<tiina> det verkar vara tyst om länkarna.....jag ska...återkomma...om dem kraschar mer
<tiina> det enda som är kvar är vattenmärket
<K350> Type email here...
<realubot> tiina: Ok. Du får ändra tillbaka till unity i /etc/lightdm/lightdom.conf-filen om du vill köra Unity igen och inte Unity 2d.
<tiina> K350: Ville höra musiken?
<K350> tiina: realubot Ezim Hm, nu har jag säkert gjort ngt klantigt..men men..funkar det här? Share this album
<K350> Type email here...
<tiina> OKey tack realubot
<K350> http://ge.tt/5nzrgdJ/v/0
<Ezim> tiina: :) det vill vi alla. han har stora förväntningar på sig nu.
<Ezim> fungerar bra här
<Ezim> skönt
<Ezim> K350: det är inte keyboard om jag inte är tondöv :P
<K350> Ezim: realubot tiina  har era datorer krashat än? ho ho ho
<Ezim> nu hör man keyboarden :P
<tiina> NIX ingen krasch här inte...K350 UNDERBART ju
<Ezim> K350: nice. använder du lmms eller ardour?
<K350> Ezim: Nja, piano är mitt huvudinstrument..är iofs inte helt handikappat med andra manicker heller :-)
<realubot> K350: Det är fint. Lirar du allt eller ett instrument?
<Ezim> K350: riktigt skönt. proffsigt faktiskt.
<tiina> sommrigt och avslappnat
<Ezim> tiina: +1
<realubot> Mm.
<tiina> jag fick upp ett medelandet om att ubuntu hadde stött på ett problem??
<K350> Ezim: Nä, jag spelar med div synthar/vst synthar rakt av in i cubase bara
<tiina> men jag tröck bort den
 * Ezim kollar in ubuntu-se.org forumet och genom trådar han har svarat. högnivå av antal lösta trådar.
<tiina> Ezim e det du och K350 som spelar eller K350?
<Ezim> K350: det där var :P främmande för mig.
<Ezim> tiina: :) jag kan inte spela.
<tiina> Alltså då e det K350?
<tiina> Duktig du är K350...gillar den lugna sounden
<tiina> poetisk sound
<tiina> K350: Vad för synt har du? Yamaha?
<K350> tiina: Det är jag. Tack..kul att du gillade den:-)
<tiina> jooo ger inspiration till bilder direkt
<K350> tiina: Jag har 3 st, en Roland D-20, En Yamaha CS1X och en Korg Polysix. SEdan har jag en hel hög mjukvarusynthar också
<tiina> det är som en historia :K350
<tiina> WOW du är en real mucisian
<tiina> musikant menade jag
<K350> tiina: Skulle vilja lägga ut dne på youtube. MEn saknar något visuellt....
<K350> tiina: Nja, hobbymusiker mera
<tiina> jag förstår man måste ha någon tema för musiken...
<Ezim> K350: vackert. proffsigt. du är duktig. men får man vara ärlig så är just keyboarden den som ger den sämsta intrycket jag får när jag lyssnar.
<Ezim> lirar inte ihop.
<tiina> sjunger du också?
<ibm> snälla kan du hjälpa mig med att ta bort dropbox helt eftersom den inte funkar och den andra programmet som du installerade alltså istället för dropbox
<K350> Ezim: Dumenar pianot va? Gitarren är också spelad på en keyhboard.
<ibm> snälla kan du ta bort all onödigt som kompilerings grejerna och all annat onödigt som historik som cash
<Ezim> tiina: MaxJezy är duktig på 3d grejer. så jag är omgiven av konstnärer :).
<K350> Ezim: Kan dud sjunga? :-)
<tiina> K350: för mig dök upp direkt bilder om stilla snö och två som gick ute tillsammans
<Ezim> K350: nee. sjunger bara när jag duschar pga grymma resonanseffekten.
<ibm> K350 snälla kan du hjälpa mig med att ta bort dropbox helt eftersom den inte funkar och den andra programmet som du installerade alltså istället för dropbox
<tiina> hmmmm
<ibm> K350 snälla kan du ta bort all onödigt som kompilerings grejerna och all annat onödigt som historik som cash
<K350> Ezim: lol
<Ezim> K350: på fel sätt, ja, pianot kommer in lite halvtaskigt. viste ej att du spelade in med gitarren, det kändes väldigt naturligt.
<K350> ibm: Tips. installera om hela datorn, Installera ubuntu-server om du vill köra server istället. Så slipper du strul
<tiina> Ezim e han MaxJezy: vill se dina 3d alster gärna?
<Ezim> tiina: :) Ezim är Ezim. MaxJezy är personen som behärskar blender.
<ibm> K350 jag vill få bort dropbox helt
<tiina> MaxJezy: använder du Wacomborad
<K350> Ezim: Alltså...eller..gitarren är en mjukvarusynth som jag spelar på keyboarden....
<Ezim> enda ggr jag sysslat med blender är via openshot jag körde förr
<Ezim> K350: I see. skönt var det i alla fall.
<ibm> K350 det var väl bara apache som inte funkade
<K350> tiina: Om du har lust att göra ngt visuellt så är du varmt välkommen :-)
<tiina> wow...blender e cool men kan ej den oohhhh....my gosh...då e MaxJezy duktig
<Ezim> tiina: jepp kaksi kolme MaxJezy är duktig om han bara vill. mestadels drygar han bara. :P
<tiina> jag ska få tänka på det lite så det inte blir patetiskt...vad skulle själv vilja att det var för bilder K350?
<K350> tiina: Ser ut som det är mer konstnärligt lagda personer här än dator geeks  lol
<K350> Vart tog realubot vägen?
<tiina> hmmmmm?? hhhaaaa....
<tiina> ja det undrar jag med
<K350> han håller ngo på med något CLI porn :-)
<tiina> Men K350 ska fundera och återkomma...nu ska jag säga God Natt och Tack....
<tiina> :))) Go Natt
<K350> tiina: Hoppas det fixar sig med datorn. God natt ..ses senare :-)
<K350> Ezim: Då tar jag och sträcke rpå bnene en studn igne då......
<Ezim> K350: realubot kör nog med något nördig som tmux eller tiling.. eller blablabla
<Ezim> K350: gör så... Ezim ska brottas med kudden...
<Ezim> godnatt alla glada
<ibm> K350 jag vill få bort dropbox helt
<ibm> K350 det var väl bara apache som inte funkade
<realubot> 01:28 < K350> Ezim: Alltså...eller..gitarren är en mjukvarusynth som jag spelar på keyboarden....
<realubot> Det går inte att lita på någonting längre ... Gitarren är en synth?
<K350> einand: tilling? Är inte realubot tmux frälst nu då?
<K350> ibm: ta bort dropbox i synaptic då?
<realubot> K350: Nja, jag funderar på Screen istället för Tmux.
<ibm> K350 det funkar inte
<K350> realubot: Ehm ja, gitarren i låtne är spelad på en synth :-)
<ibm> K350 det finns filer som du har lagt till det är kanske dessa som inte tillåter det
<K350> realubot: Varför screen istället?
<K350> ibm: Vadå det funkar inte?
<realubot> K350: Jag stör mig på keybindings i Tmux och lite annat.
 * K350 ge mig styrka!
<ibm> K350 det funkar inte att ta bort den
<K350> ibm: Tala om varför det inte går?
<realubot> ibm: Ditt system verkar ju helt fucked up. Ingenting fungerar ju. Du kanske skulle satsa på en nyinstallation trots allt?
<K350> realubot: Ah. Scren har ju också ctrl+a osv
<ibm> K350 synaptic tillåter inte den säger att den är länkad eller används av något
<ibm> K350 dropbox har förstört datorn
<realubot> K350: Mjo. Äh, jag får se. Men det blir mer CLI/ncurses i.a.f. Tyvärr måste man ju ha X ändå för webbläsare och mediaspelare.
<K350> ibm: Vad är länkat eller används av något?
<realubot> Så man kommer liksom inte hela vägen hur mycket man än försöker.
<ibm> K350 det kanske den som gör att apache inte funkar
<K350> ibm: vilken "den"?
<ibm> K350 alltså dropbox
<K350> realubot: funkar tab/alt/F# i screen?
<realubot> ibm: Låter långsökt.
<ibm> K350 den går inte att få bort
<realubot> K350: Det vet jag inte men om det gör det så är Screen nr. 1 bara där.
<K350> ibm: Strå det så att det ÄR dropbox som är länkat eller körs av något annat program. Inte så att synaptic är upptaget?
<K350> realubot: Aha...hoppas det fungerar bättre. Skönt med en screen/tmux i terminalen tycker jag
<ibm> K350 nej när jag försöker avmarkera dropbox säger den så inte för andra program som sagt det bara dropbox
<realubot> K350: Vad får du om du kör: sudo dpkg -l dropbox
<realubot> K350: Nej. Inte du. :)
<realubot> ibm: Vad får du om du kör det här i Terminalen: sudo dpkg -l *dropbox*
<K350> realubot: lol
<realubot> K350: Jag står i valet och kvalet mellan dwm och Screen. Men jag vill inte köra Screen i dwm för det känns lite som tårta på tårta om man kör CLI. Jag menar tiling-funktionen har man ju i multiplexern (Tmux/Screen).
<K350> realubot: Mm, förstrå vad dumenar. Jag som inte ens testat terminator än
<ibm> det står så här ibm@ibm-laptop:~$ sudo dpkg -l *dropbox*
<ibm> Önskat=Okänd(U)/Installera(I)/Radera(R)/Rensa(P)/Håll(H)
<ibm> | Status.=Ej inst.(N)/(I)nst./Konffil.(C)/(U)ppack./Halvkonf.(F)/(H)alvinst.
<ibm> | /       Vänt.utl(W)/Föresl.utl(T)
<ibm> |/ Fel?Inget(=)/Ominstallera(R)/BÃ¥da(X) (Status,Fel: versaler=illa)
<ibm> ||/ Namn           Version        Beskrivning
<ibm> +++-==============-==============-============================================
<ibm> rc  dropbox        1.4.0          Dropbox integration for Nautilus
<ibm> un  nautilus-dropb <ingen>        (beskrivning saknas)
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:~$
<K350> !SPAM!!!!!!!!!!
<ubot2> Factoid 'SPAM!!!!!!!!!!' not found
<K350> SUCK
<realubot> ibm: Kör dessa kommandon nu:
<realubot> sudo apt-get purge dropbox
<K350> realubot: DÅ STREJKAR BERGIS DPKG SOM SITTER FAST PÅ DROPBOX
<realubot> sudo apt-get purge nautilus-dropbox
<K350> oj
<K350> caps lock
<ibm> det står så här ibm@ibm-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get purge dropbox
<ibm> Läser paketlistor... Färdig
<ibm> Bygger beroendeträd
<ibm> Läser tillståndsinformation... Färdig
<ibm> E: Kunde inte hitta paketet dropbox
<realubot> ibm: Eller allt på en rad: sudo apt-get purge dropbox nautilus-dropbox
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:~$
<K350> realubot: Därför att det ine heter dropbox utan nautilus-dropbox
<ibm> det står ibm@ibm-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get purge dropbox nautilus-dropbox
<ibm> Läser paketlistor... Färdig
<ibm> Bygger beroendeträd
<ibm> Läser tillståndsinformation... Färdig
<ibm> E: Kunde inte hitta paketet dropbox
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:~$
<realubot> Vad betyder rc innan paketet när man kör dpkg -l dropbox
<realubot> ?
<K350> ibm: kör sudo apt-get purge nautilus-dropbox
<K350> ibm: Du behöver inte posta samam sak flera gånger.
<ibm> det står ibm@ibm-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get purge nautilus-dropbox
<ibm> Läser paketlistor... Färdig
<ibm> Bygger beroendeträd
<ibm> Läser tillståndsinformation... Färdig
<ibm> Paketet nautilus-dropbox är inte installerat, så det tas inte bort
<ibm> 0 att uppgradera, 0 att nyinstallera, 0 att ta bort och 0 att inte uppgradera.
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:~$
<K350> ibm: Det var ju bra
<realubot> un == unknown och not installed
<realubot> rc == remove och config files
<ibm> vad ska jag göra
<realubot> ibm: Testa: sudo apt-get autoclean
#ubuntu-se 2012-06-26
<ibm> det står ibm@ibm-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get autoclean
<ibm> Läser paketlistor... Färdig
<ibm> Bygger beroendeträd
<ibm> Läser tillståndsinformation... Färdig
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:~$
<realubot> ibm: Vad får du nu om du kör: sudo dpkg -l *dropbox*
<K350> realubot: Hankanske ska testa alt+F4 i xchat?
<realubot> K350: Jag använder inte xchat. Stänger det fönstret?
<realubot> ;)
<K350> int edu ..dropboxkillen
<realubot> K350: Jag vet, menar bara att jag inte är säker på vad Alt+F4 för eftersom jag aldrig använder xchat.
<K350> realubot: När dropbox projektet är avslutat så kommer näst aprojekt....suck
<ibm> det står ibm@ibm-laptop:~$ sudo dpkg -l *dropbox*
<ibm> Önskat=Okänd(U)/Installera(I)/Radera(R)/Rensa(P)/Håll(H)
<ibm> | Status.=Ej inst.(N)/(I)nst./Konffil.(C)/(U)ppack./Halvkonf.(F)/(H)alvinst.
<ibm> | /       Vänt.utl(W)/Föresl.utl(T)
<ibm> |/ Fel?Inget(=)/Ominstallera(R)/BÃ¥da(X) (Status,Fel: versaler=illa)
<ibm> ||/ Namn           Version        Beskrivning
<ibm> +++-==============-==============-============================================
<ibm> un  dropbox        <ingen>        (beskrivning saknas)
<ibm> un  nautilus-dropb <ingen>        (beskrivning saknas)
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:~$
<K350> realubot: ah. ..brukar stänga fönstret :-)
<realubot> ibm: Ok, nu har ju dropbox ändrats från rc till un.
<realubot> ibm: Du kan ju testa: sudo apt-get clean
<realubot> ibm: Och sedan: sudo dpkg -l *dropbox*
<K350> hm, dne där dpkg -l grejjen var ju inte så dum..ska jag anteckna
<ibm> det står ibm@ibm-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get clean
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:~$
<realubot> ibm: Hur som helst så säger dpkg att dropbox inte är installerat nu. Det står not installed framför paketet.
<ibm> det står ibm@ibm-laptop:~$ sudo dpkg -l *dropbox*
<ibm> Önskat=Okänd(U)/Installera(I)/Radera(R)/Rensa(P)/Håll(H)
<ibm> | Status.=Ej inst.(N)/(I)nst./Konffil.(C)/(U)ppack./Halvkonf.(F)/(H)alvinst.
<ibm> | /       Vänt.utl(W)/Föresl.utl(T)
<ibm> |/ Fel?Inget(=)/Ominstallera(R)/BÃ¥da(X) (Status,Fel: versaler=illa)
<ibm> ||/ Namn           Version        Beskrivning
<ibm> +++-==============-==============-============================================
<ibm> un  dropbox        <ingen>        (beskrivning saknas)
<ibm> un  nautilus-dropb <ingen>        (beskrivning saknas)
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:~$ sudo dpkg -l *dropbox*
<realubot> K350: man dpkg-query
<ibm> Önskat=Okänd(U)/Installera(I)/Radera(R)/Rensa(P)/Håll(H)
<ibm> | Status.=Ej inst.(N)/(I)nst./Konffil.(C)/(U)ppack./Halvkonf.(F)/(H)alvinst.
<ibm> | /       Vänt.utl(W)/Föresl.utl(T)
<ibm> |/ Fel?Inget(=)/Ominstallera(R)/BÃ¥da(X) (Status,Fel: versaler=illa)
<realubot> K350: SÃ¥ ser du info om just dpkg -l.
<ibm> ||/ Namn           Version        Beskrivning
<ibm> +++-==============-==============-============================================
<ibm> un  dropbox        <ingen>        (beskrivning saknas)
<ibm> un  nautilus-dropb <ingen>        (beskrivning saknas)
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:~$
<ibm> vadå har jag inte dropbox
<ibm> har den avinstallerats
<realubot> ibm: Kör det här: sudo dpkg -s dropbox | grep -i "status"
<ibm> det står ibm@ibm-laptop:~$ sudo dpkg -s dropbox | grep -i "status"
<ibm> Paketet "dropbox" är inte installerat och ingen information finns.
<ibm> Använd dpkg --info (= dpkg-deb --info) för att undersöka arkivfiler,
<ibm> och dpkg --contents (= dpkg-deb --contents) för att visa innehållet.
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:~$
<realubot> ibm: Och om du kör det här: sudo dpkg -s nautilus-dropbox | grep -i "status"
<K350> ibm: När du kopierar in text här behöver duinte ta med ditt anävndarnamn. Du vet inte vilka som sitter här och läser. Särskilt med tanke på att du har en ssh server öppen
<ibm> det står ibm@ibm-laptop:~$ sudo dpkg -s nautilus-dropbox | grep -i "status"
<ibm> Paketet "nautilus-dropbox" är inte installerat och ingen information finns.
<ibm> Använd dpkg --info (= dpkg-deb --info) för att undersöka arkivfiler,
<ibm> och dpkg --contents (= dpkg-deb --contents) för att visa innehållet.
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:~$
<realubot> ibm: Och om du kör det här: sudo dpkg -s nautilus | grep -i "status"
<ibm> det står ibm@ibm-laptop:~$ sudo dpkg -s nautilus | grep -i "status"
<ibm> Status: install ok installed
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:~$
<realubot> ibm: Kör: sudo apt-get purge nautilus
<realubot> K350: Hur löste ni tiinas problem med att grafiken buggade ur när hon klickade på länkar?
<K350> realubot: Jag vet inte om det löste sig.
 * realubot funderar på att ta en kopp kaffe nu.
<K350> realubot: Det tor jag att jag oskås ska göra
<realubot> K350: Då undrar jag hur hon kunde titta på programmen jag tipsade om, posta länkar till sina sidor o.s.v. :S
<ibm> vänta lite det står att den behövs kvar för ubuntu ibm@ibm-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get purge nautilus
<ibm> Läser paketlistor... Färdig
<ibm> Bygger beroendeträd
<ibm> Läser tillståndsinformation... Färdig
<ibm> Följande paket har installerats automatiskt och är inte längre nödvändigt:
<ibm>   libreoffice-gnome
<ibm> Använd "apt-get autoremove" för att ta bort dem.
<ibm> Följande paket kommer att TAS BORT:
<ibm>   gnome-session* nautilus* nautilus-sendto* nautilus-share* ubuntu-desktop*
<ibm> 0 att uppgradera, 0 att nyinstallera, 5 att ta bort och 0 att inte uppgradera.
<ibm> Efter denna åtgärd kommer 3 251 kB att frigöras på disken.
<ibm> Vill du fortsätta [J/n]?
<realubot> ibm: Svara n.
<ibm> ok
<realubot> ibm: JAg trodde du använde Xubuntu?
<realubot> Eller Lubuntu.
<ibm> ja det gör jag men den bygger ju på ubuntu
<ibm> alltså xubuntu
<realubot> ibm: Ja, men varför har du ubuntu-desktop installerat!?!
 * realubot fattar ingenting ...
<ibm> vet inte för att den måste nog finnas
<realubot> ibm: Kör: sudo dpkg -l ubuntu-desktop
<K350> realubot: Jag röstar för ominstallation för ibm
<realubot> ibm: Kör också: sudo dpkg -l xubuntu-desktop
<ibm> det står ibm@ibm-laptop:~$ sudo dpkg -l ubuntu-desktop
<ibm> Önskat=Okänd(U)/Installera(I)/Radera(R)/Rensa(P)/Håll(H)
<ibm> | Status.=Ej inst.(N)/(I)nst./Konffil.(C)/(U)ppack./Halvkonf.(F)/(H)alvinst.
<ibm> | /       Vänt.utl(W)/Föresl.utl(T)
<ibm> |/ Fel?Inget(=)/Ominstallera(R)/BÃ¥da(X) (Status,Fel: versaler=illa)
<ibm> ||/ Namn           Version        Beskrivning
<ibm> +++-==============-==============-============================================
<ibm> ii  ubuntu-desktop 1.267          The Ubuntu desktop system
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:~$
<realubot> ibm: Och: sudo dpkg -l lubuntu-desktop
<ibm> det står ibm@ibm-laptop:~$ sudo dpkg -l lubuntu-desktop
<ibm> Inga paket matchar lubuntu-desktop.
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:~$
<ibm> vad är lubuntu förnåt
<realubot> ibm: Och: sudo dpkg -l xubuntu-desktop
<ibm> har aldrig hört det
<realubot> ibm: Lubuntu är en variant av Ubuntu. Ungefär som Xubuntu.
<realubot> eller Kubuntu för den delen.
<ibm> det står ibm@ibm-laptop:~$ sudo dpkg -l xubuntu-desktop
<ibm> Önskat=Okänd(U)/Installera(I)/Radera(R)/Rensa(P)/Håll(H)
<ibm> | Status.=Ej inst.(N)/(I)nst./Konffil.(C)/(U)ppack./Halvkonf.(F)/(H)alvinst.
<ibm> | /       Vänt.utl(W)/Föresl.utl(T)
<ibm> |/ Fel?Inget(=)/Ominstallera(R)/BÃ¥da(X) (Status,Fel: versaler=illa)
<ibm> ||/ Namn           Version        Beskrivning
<ibm> +++-==============-==============-============================================
<realubot> Alla *buntu bygger på Ubuntus base system och sedan har man byggt på med olika skrivbordsmiljöer (utseenden) och olika program.
<ibm> ii  xubuntu-deskto 2.152          Xubuntu desktop system
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:~$
<ibm> vad är lubuntu bra för alltså vad använts den till
<realubot> ibm: Ok, vi kan ju konstatera att du har xubuntu-desktop OCH ubuntu-desktop installerat på ditt system. Fråga mig inte varför för ubuntu-desktop är inget beroende till Nautilus så hur ubuntu-desktop har hamnat på din hårddisk har jag inte en susning om.
<realubot> ibm: Lubuntu används till samma sak som Ubuntu, d.v.s. INTE till en server.
<K350> ibm: lubuntu är en lättviktigt, snabb skrivbordsmiljö baserat på LXDE. Den är inte liak snygg som kubuntu eller ubntu men är snabbare
<ibm> som xubuntu
<K350> ibm: lubnut har mindre "ögon godis "än ubuntu/kubuntu . Mindre special effekter m.m. Men denär liten o snabb i jämförelse
<ibm> vad är skillnaden mellan xubuntu och den då
<K350> ibm: alla ubuntu varianter , edubuntu, ubuntu, kubuntu  osv är i grundne bygda på samma system som i sin tur är bygdt på debian
<K350> ubuntu och lubuntu är olika skrivsbordsmiljöer de anväder också olika sorters fönsterhanterare
<ibm> men har jag nu avinstallerat dropbox eller inte
<K350> ibm: Det finns MASSOR av olika Linux varianter. Varför inte goola och försöka hitta någon som passar just dig ohc dian behov?
<realubot> ibm: Det som skiljer mellan Xubuntu och Lubuntu är att Xubuntu använder skrivbordsmiljön Xfce medan Lubuntu använder skrivbordsmiljön LXDE. Dessutom innehåller Xubuntu och Lubuntu lite olika program. I Lubuntu är t.ex. webbläsaren Chromium standard.
<realubot> ibm: Jag rekommenderar att du ominstallerar ditt system för det verkar lite fucked up rent ut sagt.
<ibm> men har jag nu avinstallerat dropbox eller inte
<ibm> är den borta helt
<realubot> ibm: Man har normalt ubuntu-desktop, kubuntu-desktop, xubntu-desktop eller lubuntu-desktop installerat inte som du xubuntu-desktop OCH ubuntu-desktop.
<K350> ibm: Jag håller med realubot  Försök att hitta ett system som passar dig och dina behov. Kanske är det medibuntu du vill ha, eller edubuntu eller kanske t.o m backtrack eller debian-server osv..googla lite
<realubot> ibm: Det är ju ointressant om du ominstallerar hela systemet för då kommer Dropbox garanterat försvinna.
<realubot> ibm: Jag gillar Lubuntu bättre än Xubuntu.
<ibm> men har jag nu avinstallerat dropbox eller inte
<realubot> Smaken är som baken - delad.
<ibm> jag vill veta om det funkade att få bort den
<K350> ibm: realubot vill ha ett CLI system som på något magiskt sätt stödjer firefox ohc video :-)
<realubot> ibm: Nej. Du har konverterat ditt system från Xubuntu till Dropbox Linux.
<realubot> ibm: Enligt informationen i dpkg-databasen så är Dropbox avinstallerat ja.
<realubot> ibm: Dock så är det väldigt konstigt att du har två skrivbordsmiljöer installerade samtidigt.
<realubot> ibm: Hur har ubuntu-desktop hamnat i ditt system?
<K350> ibm:  den där purge funktionen som realbsa du skule skriva  sudo apt-get pruge  gjorde om ditt systme till enpulik öppen server...kanske
<realubot> K350: Ja. Det är faktiskt precis vad jag vill ha. Ett CLI-system utan X men där Firefox och VLC fungerar. Kan du fixa det?
<K350> ibm: Du ska få ett BRA skäl til att INTE bara blint lita på mig och realubot utna istället försöak lära dig lite själv.  tryck alt knappen och F4 knappen samtidigt..vad får du då?
<realubot> K350: Jag nöjer mig med kompromissen CLI + X + Openbox.
<realubot> Det blir nog inte bättre än så ...
<realubot> Alt: CLI + X + dwm.
<K350> realubot: Nä, men drömma kan man ju alltid :-)
<realubot> K350: Ja. :D
<ibm> K350 kompilerings filerna och nedladdningens filerna som du höll på med var finns de och hur tar man bort de
<K350> ibm:  de har du just redan tagit bort..prova annars  alt+F4
<K350> realubot: ingne idé..han hör bara det han vill höra
<K350> realubot: eller läser...
<realubot> ibm: Sök efter deb-filen om du laddade ner den med kommandot:
<realubot> ibm: find $HOME -iname '*.deb'
<realubot> ibm: Vad får du då?
<ibm> K350 och allt annat onödigt som historik som cash liknande
<realubot> ibm: DU har ju ett system som är helt fucked up. Varför bryr du din om historiken från en Dropbox-installation?
<realubot> ibm: Försöker du synkronisera flickvännens filer så du får tillgång till dom med Dropbox och försöker sopa igen spåren när du inte får det att fungera eller vad håller du på med? :D
<realubot> ibm: Cash ska du inte ta bort. Det är bra att ha. Pengar kommer alltid till användning.
<ibm> K350 jag har faktiskt bra windows kunskaper så jag tänker inte stänga fönstret
<realubot> ibm: Vad får du av kommandot find nu då?
<ibm> K350 försök inte lura mig
<realubot> ibm: Tips (på SVENSKA): https://www.adlibris.com/se/product.aspx?isbn=9144065760
<ibm> heter det cache
<K350> realubot: Det har vi sagt 100 ggr till honom nu. Han struntar i det. Att installera om alltså..
<ibm> cache alltså och inte cash
<realubot> ibm: Det heter cache ja. Men uttalas nog cash i.o.f.s.
<K350> ibm: Dukanske skulle anävda windows istället för linux?
<realubot> "In computer science, a cache (play /ˈkæʃ/ KASH[1]) is a component that transparently stores data so that future requests for that data can be served faster."
<ibm> K350 jag har ju redan windows också
<realubot> ibm: Köp boken. Läs. Den är på svenska.
<K350> ibm: Då du ändå tänkte köra server på ett desktop system kan du lika gärna köra server på din windows.
<ibm> K350 men jag behöver bara formatera / partitionen och inte /home
<madbear> wzup
<realubot> Windows Server hämtar du hem gratis från TPB. Säkerhetshålen är inbyggda.
<K350> realubot: Det finns väl bilder att klicka på där också
<realubot> madbear: Vi försöker vara snälla mot ibm men jag tror inte att vi lyckas. Det känns som om vi behandlar ibm som jag blev behandlad när jag var helt grön på Linux.
<madbear> :D
<K350> realubot: Nåja. du försökte väl åtminståne läsa något på någon websida..åtminstone på svenska?
<madbear> varför vaknade jag!! å gud...
 * realubot har lite dåligt samvete för att han har varit hård mot ibm.
<realubot> madbear: Ja, vad gör du uppe?
<ibm> K350 så filerna kommer finnas kvar alltså historik och cachen och kompilerings filerna även efter ominstallationen eller
<realubot> K350: Jag googlade som en idiot.
<K350> realubot: Lite gränser finns det ändå ibm vägrar ju konsekvent att esn försöak läsa något själv. Han vill ju i princip bara att vi ska peka på vilkenknapp han ska klicka på.
<madbear> realubot:  vettefan sovit typ 3h eller nåt
<K350> realubot: Det märks. det ha ronekligne givit resultat :-)
<madbear> det får fan räcka nu
<realubot> K350: Ja, och sedan upptäckte jag manualsidorna. Dom är ju ganska bra att ha ibland. ;)
<ibm> ,.
<ibm> aj obs skrev fel
<realubot> ibm: Varför är du så noga med att ta bort ev. filer efter Dropbox?
<K350> realubot: Ja. manualsidorna kan dock vara lite krångliga för en nybörjare
<ibm> realubot så filerna kommer finnas kvar alltså historik och cachen och kompilerings filerna även efter ominstallationen eller
<realubot> K350: Det tycker jag också. Google är guld i början.
<ibm> realubot men jag behöver bara formatera / partitionen och inte /home
<realubot> ibm: Inte efter en ominstallation. Då ryker rubbet men om du behåller /home så kommer ju saker du har laddat ner där (t.ex. Dropbox-filer) att finnas kvar.
<realubot> ibm: Är det inte enklare att helt enkelt gå igenom /home/ibm/ och radera allt som har med Dropbox att göra?
<realubot> Har du tur så sabbar du hela Hemkatalogen och då återstår bara en nyinstallation och problemet är löst.
<ibm> realubot nej vill inte ta bort /home
<ibm> realubot bara /
<realubot> ibm: Du kan under installationen välja att ha kvar /home ja.
<K350> realubot: ska ibm partionera/formatera så tänker jag inte blanda mig i
<realubot> ibm: Dock så kräver det att du väljer manuell partitionering under installationsprocessen
<realubot> K350: Det är ju du som ska göra det fattar du väl. :)
<realubot> Inte blanda sig i ... tss.
<ibm> realubot det vet jag redan hur man formaterar
<K350> realubot: ho ho ho
<K350> realubot: går partioneringen lika bra osm alla andra hans projekt så......
<realubot> ibm: Köp. Läs. Lär. https://www.adlibris.com/se/product.aspx?isbn=9186841068
<ibm> realubot men dropbox filerna och historiken kompilerings filerna cachen kommer finnas kvar så jag vill få bort de först
<realubot> ibm: Kolla med ditt biliotek. Många bibliotek har böckerna.
<realubot> ibm: För din egen skull. Du tjänar på att läsa på.
<K350> ibm: Varör är du så angelägen om dropbox nu när det är avinstallerat?
<ibm> K350 för att jag har kvar filerna som du har skapat
<K350> ibm:  Vilka filer är det och var ligger dom?
<ibm> K350 kompileringarns filerna
<K350> ibm: Vilke filer då och var ligger dom?
<realubot> ibm: Hur vet du att du har kvar filerna?
<ibm> K350 och säkert cash och sånt också
<ibm> K350 på skrivbordet
<K350> realubot: Det ska han ju berätta nu när han talar om vilak filer det är o vad de ligger
<K350> ibm: på skrivbordet..i en mapp?
<realubot> ibm: CACHE
<realubot> ibm: ;)
<K350> ibm: I en mapp på skrivbordet?
<ibm> K350 och /home partitionen har också grejer
<K350> ibm: Kan du svara på frågan plz?
<ibm> K350 ja det finns en mapp
<realubot> ibm: Vad heter den katalogen på Skrivbordet som inntehåller filerna?
<K350> ibm: vad heter då dne mappen på skrivbordet?
<realubot> ibm: Kör: ls -l $HOME/Skrivbord/
<realubot> Och kopiera och klistra in den raden som innehåller namnet på katalogen.
<ibm> K350 och sen finns det kompilerings filerna men jag vet inte hur jag får bort de
<K350> elle rkörls ~/Skrivbord/ | nl istället
<K350> ibm: Det är ju bara att ta bort mappen. Vet du hur man tar bort en mapp?
<ibm> K350 nej det går inte med min inloggning när jag loggar in med den andra så finns de inte på skrivbordet
<realubot> ibm: ls -l $HOME/Skrivbord/
<ibm> K350 kan du logga in och ta bort de du vet hur du gjorde det
<K350> skriv bara sudo rm -rf oh sökvägen till mappen
<realubot> ibm: Kopiera och klistra in raden som innehåller namnet på katalogen som du vill ta bort. Please ...
<realubot> 03:00 < ibm> K350 kan du logga in och ta bort de du vet hur du gjorde det
<realubot> ibm: K350 ska inte kunna logga in på din dator och editera filer! :) Om han kan det så måste du ominstallera hela ditt system.
<ibm> K350 jag har inte access till de
<realubot> Jag ger upp.
 * realubot kastar in handduken, lämnar walk over ...
<madbear> inte sova nu realubot
<K350> realubot: Han ska väl ändå kunna ta bort en mapp själv?
<K350> ibm: använd sudo kommandot för att få root access
<realubot> madbear: Hjälp ibm istället för att bara sitta och nattsudda.
<ibm> K350 det går inte ändå
<realubot> ibm: Seriöst. Driver du med oss?
<realubot> ibm: Varför gör du inte som vi råder dig till att göra?
<ibm> K350 snälla ta bort allt onödigt som du har lagt till
<realubot> ibm: Jag har skrivit TVÅ gånger att du ska köra kommandot: ls -l $HOME/Skrivbord/
<realubot> ibm: Och klistra in den rad i resultatet som innehåller namnet på katalogen som du vill ta bort.
<realubot> ibm: Varför gör du inte det då så vi får löst det här en gång för alla?
<madbear> hahaha
<madbear> realubot: släpp det och gör nåt sköj ett tag
<realubot> madbear: Ja. Tack för rådet.
<ibm> realubot jag vet inte var alla finns nånstans vet du det har du också lagt grejer på min dator
<realubot> ibm: Öh? Om JAG har lagt grejer på din dator. I dont think so ...
<K350> ibm:  i terminalen sudo rm -rf ~/Skrivbord/mappens_nam  byt ut "mappens_namn " mot namnet på mappen du vill ta bort
<K350> ibm: 2:a gången. Skriv -> sudo rm -rf ~/Skrivbord/mappens_nam , byt tu "mappens_namn" mot namne tpå mappen i skrivbordet du vill ta bort
<realubot> K350: Han vet ju inte var alla finns någonstans nu helt plötsligt ju. Hur ska han då kunna skriva sökvägen till katalogen han vill ta bort?
<realubot> ibm: Jag tror seriöst att du trollar oss. Det är väl en hämnd för allt trollande jag har sysslat med under åren.
<ibm> K350 hur många filer och grejer har du lagt vad är sökvägen till dessa
<realubot> ibm: Jag tänker inte hjälpa dig mer men jag ska ge dig ett sista råd: 1. Ta en säkerhetskopia på alla viktiga filer i din Hemaktalog (inte på Dropbox-filerna). 2. Gör en nyinstallation av Ubuntu eller Xubuntu eller Lubuntu på din dator. 3. Köp någon av böckerna som jag har tipsat om (och länkat till) här ovanför i kväll. 4. Läs böckerna.
<ibm> realubot jag tänker inte formatera /home så ditt råd räcker inte om du inte vet hur jag får bort allt onödigt som kompileringsfilerna
<Dynamit_N900> Hej. Är det fler än jag vaken nu?
<Dynamit_N900> Det var det vist
<realubot> Dynamit_N900: Jag, madbear, K350  och ibm.
<Dynamit_N900> Hur är läget då? Med de få som är vaken nu.
<ibm> realubot tack ändå för hjälpen
<realubot> ibm: Det är lugnt.
<realubot> ibm: Glöm inte låna/köpa böckerna och läsa.
<K350> ibm: I din /home katalog har du en hel del konfirugtions filer som du kommer att få med dig i det nya systemet. Det är inte bra. Spara istället undna de dokument, filmer, musik etc du vill behålla och formatra resten
<realubot> Dynamit_N900: Det är jämna plågor.
<realubot> Dynamit_N900: Hur är det själv då?
<ibm> realubot vad är de till att lära sig terminalen eller openssh
<realubot> ibm: Ja.
<ibm> K350 jag ska inte formatera partitionen /home så kan du istället snälla säga hur jag kan får bort de
<K350> ibm: Det har jag redan gjort. Två gånger till ochmed.
<ibm> K350 det gick inte som du sa
<K350> ibm:  Om det inte fungera rpå din dator så har du desto större skäl att göra en ominstallation.
<ibm> K350 och om jag loggar in som den andra användaren finns filerna inte kvar där
<K350> ibm: ok
<ibm> K350 så jag fattar inte hur jag kan få bort de
<realubot> ibm: Varje användare har en egen Hemkatalog och i Hemkatalogen finns en katalog som heter Skrivbord. Den är också unik för varje användare. Det innebär att om du loggar in som en annan användare så kommer du inte att se innehållet i en annan användares Hemkatalog (coh SKrivbord).
<K350> ibm: Ta förresten bort det andra kontot. Det är en sådaninfernaliskt säkerhetsrisk att jag inte skulle bli förvånad ifall det redan sitter ett helt gäng script-kiddies ochleker med din dator nu.
<K350> ibm: Jag skulle förrestne rekommendera dig att ta bort både ssh och ftp eftersom du ändå inte vet hru man anävder det och uppenbarligne inte är villig att lära dig heller.
<realubot> ibm: Vi har talat om för dig hur du ska lösa problemet men eftersom du inte lyssnar på oss så finns nog bara två alternativ: 1. Forsätt använda systemet som det är och acceptera att du har filerna kvar på Skrivbordet. 2. Gör en nyinstallation och ersätt hela /home med en ny /home-katalog.
<ibm> K350 då kommer jag inte kunna ta bort filerna de kommer finnas kvar ändå för att jag inte har skriv behörighet
<realubot> ibm: Ditt system är fucked up. Gör en nyinstallation. Om du inte har säkerhetskopior på dokument, bilder, musik, video i din Hemkatalog. Tough luck.
<K350> realubot: trollet säger att sudo rm -rf  ~/whatever inte funkar. Ett så buggit systme tycker jag bord eominstalleras.
<realubot> K350: Han skriver garanterat ~/whatever
<realubot> Det är därför det inte fungerar ...
<K350> realubot: lol
<K350> realubot: ja eller så provar han med sudo rm -rf  / eller något ännu värre
<K350> realubot: Det gör skillnaden mellan vanliga nybörjare och troll som inte ens själva vill ta reda på något så infernaliskt svårt som att ta bort en mapp
<realubot> ibm: Är du där?
<realubot> ibm: Kör det här kommandot är du snäll: du -sh /home/ibm
<K350> realubot: Angående det här om bemötande av noviser. I det här fallet tycker jag det är missbruk av firvillig support.
<ibm> K350 nej när jag kollar grafisk så har bara den andra användaren skriv rättigheter och när jag loggar in där så finns det inga filer kvar
<K350> ibm: Du har bevisligen inte ens försökt med det kommkando jag gav dig.
<K350> ibm:  skriv sudo rm -rf /home/ibm/Skrivbord/namn_mapp  BYT UT namn_mapp mot namnet på mappen du vill ta bort
<realubot> ibm: Snälla, snälla, snälla, kör det här i Temrinalen och skriv sedan resultatet här i kanalen: du -sh /home/ibm
<K350> realubot: han kör ~/ på fel användare
<realubot> Jaha.
<K350> ibm:  skriv det här i xchat  /exec -o du -sh /home/ibm
<ibm> K350 det står så här ibm@ibm-laptop:~$ du -sh /home/ibm
<ibm> 446M	/home/ibm
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:~$
<K350> 1. skriv de tkommando realubot ga dig och klistr ain resultatet här. 2. tala om för mig vad mappen du vill ta bort heter.
<hexabit_> Kul att läsa ;)
<realubot> ibm: Ok, du har alltså 0,5GB lagrat i din Hemkatalog? Ge mig EN anledning till att du inte ska ta en säkerhetskopia på viktiga filmer, bilder, dokument på t.ex. ett USB-minne och sedan ominstallera hela Ubuntu/Xubuntu?
<ibm> K350 en av dessa heter dbo som du har lagt till
<K350> ibm:  skriv då -> sudo rm -rf /home/ibm/Skrivbord/dbo
<realubot> *beep* Filen eller katalogen finns inte.
<realubot> Ska vi slå vad?
<K350> realubot: stön!
<K350> realubot: 1 spänn
<realubot> ibm: Jag gör som du. Ställer samma fråga om och om igen. Snälla, svara på min fråga:
<realubot> ibm: Ok, du har alltså 0,5GB lagrat i din Hemkatalog? Ge mig EN anledning till att du inte ska ta en  säkerhetskopia på viktiga filmer, bilder, dokument på t.ex. ett USB-minne och sedan ominstallera hela  Ubuntu/Xubuntu?
<ibm> K350 det står så här ibm@ibm-laptop:~$ sudo rm -rf /home/ibm/Skrivbord/dbo
<ibm>  
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:~$
<realubot> K350: Det verkar som om jag är skyldig dig 1 spänn.
<K350> realubot: gimmie the money! :-D
<realubot> Otroligt!
<K350> ibm: Grattis!
<hexabit> Inte skriva "->" hehehehe
<K350> realubot: riing pressen!
 * realubot tror han ser i syne.
<ibm> K350 nej mappen finns kvar på skrivbordet ändå och innehåller filer
<K350> mirakel på linuxvälrlden!
<realubot> ibm: Snälla svara på min fråga.
 * K350 stön!
 * K350 ger 1 kr till realubot 
<realubot> K350: Tackar.
<K350> realubot: Visste väl det. För bra fö ratt var asant.
<realubot> ibm: Är du säker på att du kör Linux och inte Windows?
<ibm> ha ha ha ha du är rolig du
<realubot> Man börjar ju seriöst undra om det är rätt operativsystem vi är i.
<K350> realubot: kanske  commondore 64?
<realubot> ibm: Kan du inte svara på min fråga om USB-minnet.
<ibm> för att jag har inget sådant
<K350> ibm: Om du inte svarar på realubot  fråga varför ska han då svara på dina?
<hexabit> K350: realubot Är det samma "server" som ni har hjälpt honom med sedan 2veckor tillbaka?
<realubot> hexabit: Japp.
<hexabit> Härligt :)
<K350> hexabit: Ja, det verkar inte bättre....suck
<realubot> hexabit: Och vi har har inte lämnat startblocken ännu.
<hexabit> hehehe ok
<ibm> jag har en mp3 på 1 GB men den är nästan full
<realubot> hexabit: Försöket att installera Dropbox slutade med att ubuntu-desktop installerades i Xubuntu.
<hexabit> Ja man kan ju inte anklaga er för att ge upp lätt iallafall
<K350> hexabit: Det komme rnog ut en bok om det här så småningom
<realubot> hexabit: Det kallar inte jag en lyckad konfiguration av Dropbox.
<hexabit> realubot: Hehehe o fan!
<realubot> hexabit: Nej. Det är det sista man kan anklaga oss för!
<K350> hexabit: Nu är det fråga om ett oerhört avancerat ohc högteknologiskt ingrepp. Bortagande av mapp. Svåra saker det här.
<hexabit> realubot: Nä den råkar man inte ut för varjre dag
<hexabit> K350: Kan vara luriga saker det där med mappar ;)
<ibm> realubot fick du svaret du ville ha
<realubot> ibm: Köp ett USB-minne som rymmer 2GB för 100-200 kr. Ta backup på dokument, bilder, filmer och gör en nyinistallation av Xubuntu. Problem solved.
<K350> hexabit: Oh ja. det är raket teknologi vi snackar om här
<hexabit> K350: Inte direkt man lär sig på 3 veckor.. fniss
<realubot> ibm: Ditt svar är alltså att du inte har någon extern lagringsenhet som rymmer 0,5GB?
<realubot> ibm: Är det korrekt?
<K350> hexabit: Ja mist..omman är duktig
<realubot> ibm: Så du har inte plats för 0,5GB?
<ibm> realubot jag använder istället mitt mail för sånt här
<K350> realubot: Jo, men det är det hrä med var nu det där hålet man stoppar in USB stickan finns någonstans...
<hexabit> K350: Håller på och somnar känner jag, men ni får hadet så roligt inatt med ibm då. :)
<hexabit> Ses imrrn :)
<K350> HeMan: Somnar. det hrä är väl underhållning på hög nivå?
<K350> HeMan: ok ses senare :-)
<realubot> ibm: Ok. Jättebra idé! Packa ner filmer, musik, dokument, bilder i en zip-fil och ladda upp till SkyDrive eller någon liknande tjänst. Gör en nyinstallation av Ubuntu. Problem solved!
<K350> realubot: tar en bensträckare..strax tillbaka
<realubot> K350: Våga inte lämna mig nu.
<realubot> K350: ;)
<ibm> så stora filer går inte att spara på mitt mail
<realubot> ibm: Skit i mailen. Använd SkyDrive eller Google-vad-det-nu-heter-alternativet.
<realubot> ibm: Snälla. Svara på den här frågan: Varför packar du inte ner filmer, musik, dokument och bilder som du vill ha kvar i ett arkiv 8typ ZIP-fil) som du sedan laddar upp på ett konto på en sajt som tillåter 0,5GB lagringsutrymme och därefter gör en nyinstallation av Xubuntu eller Ubuntu
<realubot> ?
<realubot> *arkiv (typ ZIP-fil)
<ibm> jag vill bara få bort de onödiga filerna som finns på /home partitionen jag förstår inte varför han inte tog bort de när han höll på med grejer med min dator han lägger onödiga filer överallt kanske
<K350> ibm: Vad snackar du om?
<realubot> ibm: Det var inget svar på min fråga. Varför tar du inte bavkup m.h.a. en online-tjänst (typ Gmail) och sedan gör en nyinstallation av Xubuntu så blir du av med alla filer som inte är standard i Xubuntu?
<ibm> ska jag hålla på och registrera mig överallt för att lägga till mina filer
<realubot> ibm: Tycker du din lösning går smidigare?
<ibm> bara om jag får bort den
<K350> realubot: Ominstallera när haninte ens kan ta bort en mapp?
<realubot> ibm: Det får du nog inte ...
<realubot> ibm: Hur installerade du Xuubntu från första början?
<ibm> då är det ju enklare
<realubot> ibm: Seriöst. Lägg ner det här nu. Du har fått förslag på hur du löser problemet.
<K350> ibm: ok sista gångne nu. Följ det hrä steg för steg.
<realubot> ibm: Du vill inte lösa problemet för då hade du redan gjort det.
<K350> ibm: öppna terminalen. säg till när du gjort det
<ibm> jag körde installations skivan och skapade de tre partitionerna / /home /swap sen så var det bara att fortsätta installera och vänta
<K350> ibm: ok där rök din chans
<ibm> jag svarade bara på hans fråga
<realubot> ibm: Dropbox-filerna gör ingen skada där dom ligger på Skrivbordet (eller var dom nu ligger) så låt filerna vara där dom är. Problem solved!
<realubot> ibm: Öppna en Terminal och säg "klar" till K350 när du har gjort det. Gör ett sista seriöst försök!
<ibm> realubot vadå ska jag bara låta onödiga grejer vara
<realubot> ibm: Japp.
<K350> ibm: Ska vi försöak fixa det här nu seriöst så får du öppna en terminal annars struntar jag i det
<realubot> ibm: Det är inte något problem eftersom ditt system ändå är helt fucked up.
<ibm> realubot jag har öppnat terminalen
<realubot> ibm: Säg det till K350.
<K350> ib testa nu att skriva följand ei xhat /exec -o whoami
<ibm> K350 det står så här ibm@ibm-laptop:~$ xhat /exec -o whoami
<ibm> No command 'xhat' found, did you mean:
<ibm>  Command 'xpat' from package 'alliance' (universe)
<ibm>  Command 'xchat' from package 'xchat' (universe)
<ibm>  Command 'chat' from package 'ppp' (main)
<ibm>  Command 'jhat' from package 'openjdk-6-jdk' (main)
<ibm>  Command 'jhat' from package 'openjdk-7-jdk' (universe)
<ibm> xhat: command not found
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:~$
<K350> ibm:  skriv  whoami i terminalen istället osh klistr ain hrä vad det står
<K350> ibm:  i terminalen -> whoami
<K350> ibm: vad står det då?
<ibm> K350 det står så här ibm@ibm-laptop:~$ whoami
<ibm> ibm
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:~$
<K350> ibm: bra
<K350> ibm:  skriv nu pwd i terminalen..vad står det då?
<K350> ibm: skriv -> pwd
<realubot> Go with the flow.
<realubot> Nu har ni flyt. Fortsätt så ...
<ibm> K350 det står så här ibm@ibm-laptop:~$ pwd
<ibm> /home/ibm
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:~$
<K350> ibm: br skriv nu exakt följande i terminalen och avsluta med att trycka på enter knappen
<K350> ibm: skriv -> cd Skrivbord/
<ibm> K350 det står så här ibm@ibm-laptop:~$ cd Skrivbord/
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:~/Skrivbord$
<K350> ibm: bra skriv nu följande i temrinalen och tryck sedna på enter knappen
<K350> ibm: skriv  -> ls | nl
<K350> ibm: ohcklistra in vad det står
<ibm> K350 det står så här ibm@ibm-laptop:~/Skrivbord$ ls | nl
<ibm>      1	dbo
<ibm>      2	Skärmbild - 2012-06-19 - 16:02:54.png
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:~/Skrivbord$
<K350> ibm: bra
<K350> ibm: skir vnu följande i terminalen och tryck sedan på enter knappen
<K350> ibm: skirv -> ls -l dbo
<K350> ibm: ochklistra inhrä vad det står
<ibm> K350 det står så här bm@ibm-laptop:~/Skrivbord$ ls -l dbo
<ibm> totalt 356
<ibm> drwxrwxr-x 4 ibm ibm   4096 jun 25 02:12 nautilus-dropbox-1.4.0
<ibm> -rw-rw-r-- 1 ibm ibm 353988 jun 23 04:11 nautilus-dropbox-1.4.0.tar.bz2
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:~/Skrivbord$
<K350> c
<K350> ibm:  bra
<K350> ibm:  skriv nu följande i terminalen och avsluta med att trycka på enter tangenten
<K350> ibm: skriv -> rm -rf dbo
<realubot> K350: Hur fick du träff på dom filerna med: ls -l dbo
<ibm> K350 det står så här ibm@ibm-laptop:~/Skrivbord$ rm -rf dbo
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:~/Skrivbord$
<K350> realubot: hurmenar du?
<K350> ibm: bra. skriv nu följande i terminalen
<K350> ibm: skriv -> ls | nl
<realubot> K350: Jag förstår inte hur ls -l dbo kan lista dom filerna. Hur matchar ls det?
<K350> realubot: vi kanske ska se om det finns utrymme för en halv gig . göra en tar fil och lägga undan?
<ibm> K350 det står så här ibm@ibm-laptop:~/Skrivbord$ ls | nl
<ibm>      1	dbo
<ibm>      2	Skärmbild - 2012-06-19 - 16:02:54.png
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:~/Skrivbord$
<realubot> K350: Hur kan ls -l dbo lista:
<K350> realubot: Nu får jag en  känsla av att jag issa tnågot...
<realubot> 04:18 < ibm> drwxrwxr-x 4 ibm ibm   4096 jun 25 02:12 nautilus-dropbox-1.4.0
<realubot> 04:18 < ibm> -rw-rw-r-- 1 ibm ibm 353988 jun 23 04:11 nautilus-dropbox-1.4.0.tar.bz2
<realubot> Han körde kommandot ls dbo och får filerna som resultat. Hur går det till?
<realubot> *ls -l dbo
<realubot> K350: Jag är trött. Sorry.
<K350> realubot: huh..
<K350> realubot: listar den innehållet?
<realubot> K350: Glöm det.
<K350> ibm: dbo mappen ligger kvar där..meninget medelande - som han postat i alla fall - sa något om att bortatningne misslyckades
<ibm> K350 vad ska jag skriva nu då
<K350> realubot: är det en länk?
<K350> realubot: är dbo mappen en länk?
<K350> ibm: skriv ls -l dbo igen
<ibm> K350 det står så här ibm@ibm-laptop:~/Skrivbord$ ls -l dbo
<ibm> totalt 356
<ibm> drwxrwxr-x 4 ibm ibm   4096 jun 25 02:12 nautilus-dropbox-1.4.0
<ibm> -rw-rw-r-- 1 ibm ibm 353988 jun 23 04:11 nautilus-dropbox-1.4.0.tar.bz2
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:~/Skrivbord$
<realubot> Det brukar ju stå då.
<realubot> K350: Typ: cdrom -> sr0
<realubot> Jag har för mig det i.a.f.
<ibm> K350 vad ska jag skriva nu då
<K350> ibm:  skriv sudo rm -rf dbo/
<realubot> ibm: Nu skapar du ett arkiv där du lägger filmer, bilder, dokument och musik som du vill ha kvar. Sedan reggar du dig på SkyDrive och laddar upp arkivet där. Nästa steg är att göra en nyinstallation av Xuubntu där du sopar rent med hela systemet.
<ibm> K350 det står så här ibm@ibm-laptop:~/Skrivbord$ sudo rm -rf dbo/
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:~/Skrivbord$
<K350> ibm:  skriv -> ls
<ibm> K350 det står så här ibm@ibm-laptop:~/Skrivbord$ ls
<ibm> dbo  Skärmbild - 2012-06-19 - 16:02:54.png
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:~/Skrivbord$
<realubot> dbo - the magic directory
<K350> realubot: han trollar
<realubot> K350: Ja.
<K350> ibm:  skriv cd dbo/
<realubot> K350: Han skulle ha fått ett felmeddelande om det inte gick att ta bort katalogen. Det finns en liten chans att något i systemet återskapar katalogen men ... nej. Han trollar.
<K350> realubot: precis. han trollar
<ibm> K350 det står så här ibm@ibm-laptop:~/Skrivbord$ cd dbo/
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:~/Skrivbord/dbo$ cd dbo/
<K350> ibm: skriv ls
<realubot> Den återskapas inte nej. Tiden för senaste access är identisk mellan gångerna han kör ls.
<realubot> ibm: Har du haft kul?
<K350> realubot: precis
<K350> realubot: dåså..då är vi klara med det :-)
<ibm> K350 det står så här ibm@ibm-laptop:~/Skrivbord/dbo$ ls
<ibm> nautilus-dropbox-1.4.0  nautilus-dropbox-1.4.0.tar.bz2
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:~/Skrivbord/dbo$
<ibm> vadå kul du menar väl jobbigt
<K350> realubot: kandu få honom att peta bort det där..eller ska han använda shred :-D
<ibm> väldigt jobbigt
<K350> realubot: Men det är ju det. Han skulle ha fått ett felmedelande.
<realubot> ibm: Vi förstår att du driver med oss.
<K350> ibm skriv -> cd ../
<ibm> realubot vadå vad menar du
<ibm> K350 det står så här ibm@ibm-laptop:~/Skrivbord/dbo$ cd ../
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:~/Skrivbord$
<realubot> K350: Vi får sluta med nattsuddandet: http://www.svt.se/nyheter/sverige/skiftarbete-ar-daligt-for-halsan
<realubot> ibm: Skriv: ls -l $HOME/Skrivbord
<realubot> ibm: Vad får du då?
<K350> ibm: skriv -> sudo rm -rf dbo/ || echo $?
<K350> realubot: är det fel exit  kdo trollar han
<ibm> realubot det står så här ibm@ibm-laptop:~/Skrivbord$ ls -l $HOME/Skrivbord
<ibm> totalt 324
<ibm> drwxrwxr-x 3 ibm ibm   4096 jun 23 04:11 dbo
<ibm> -rw-rw-r-- 1 ibm ibm 319740 jun 19 16:02 Skärmbild - 2012-06-19 - 16:02:54.png
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:~/Skrivbord$
<K350> ibm: -->  sudo rm -rf dbo/ || echo $?
<realubot> ibm: Du har rättigheter som ibm att radera dbo och katalogens innehåll. Du trollar oss när du inte få bort katalogen och innehållet.
<realubot> *får
<K350> realubot: tar en bensträckare..kolla exitkoden om han kör kommando tjag vag
<realubot> K350: Vad betyder ||?
<ibm> K350 det står så här ibm@ibm-laptop:~/Skrivbord$ sudo rm -rf dbo/ || echo $?
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:~/Skrivbord$
<realubot> ibm: Det är något allvarligt fel på ditt system. Ta backup. Gör en nyinstallation.
<ibm> K350 när jag försöker grafisk att ta bort den så står det att jag inte har rättighet när jag höger klickar på egenskaper står det att bara den andra användaren har skriv behörighet
<K350> ibm: skriv nu --> sudo rm -rf dbo/ && echo $?
<realubot> Ah, &&. Now I get it.
<K350> :-)
<ibm> K350 det står så här ibm@ibm-laptop:~/Skrivbord$ sudo rm -rf dbo/ && echo $?
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:~/Skrivbord$
<K350> jag är infernaliskt lakrissugen!
<K350> realubot: han trollar
<K350> realubot: båda kaninte vara rätt
<K350> realubot: sista borde dessutom gett en possitiv exitkod..fick ingne exitkod alls..han trollar
<K350> ibm: exitkodne saknas..du trollar
<ibm> K350 va vad menar du
<K350> realubot: kör vilket kommando som helst och begär exitkod..han gav oss ingen alls..han trollar
<K350> ibm: exitkodne saknades..du gav oss inte exitkoden i slutet
<ibm> K350 vad är det förnåt
<ibm> K350 vad ska jag skriva förnåt nu
<ibm> det är verkligen jobbigt allt det där skrivandet och så ser jag att filerna är fortfarande kvar
<ibm> det är väldigt jobbigt att använda terminalen
<ibm> K350 hallå
<ibm> K350 är du kvar
<ibm> K350 jag fattar inte varför du la filer överhuvudtaget på skrivbordet
<ibm> K350 borde det inte vara lika enkel att ta bort de
<realubot> ibm: Det går inte att ta bort filerna. Du har två alt: 1. Låt filerna vara kvar. 2. Gör en nyinstallation av systemet.
<ibm> K350 hur kan jag veta vad alla mina installerade paket heter finns det något sort lista jag kan spara för att veta vilka jag måste installera igen
<K350> Alla packet/filr iheal datorn?
<ibm> K350 alltså vilka program paket
<K350> kolla i prgramhanteraren?
<ibm> menar du paket hanteraren
<K350> Ja.
<K350> Måste lägga mig nu.
<ibm> jag har redan kollat där den visar mig alla som finns inte bara de paket som är installerat
<ibm> realubot hur kan jag veta vad alla mina installerade paket heter finns det något sort lista jag kan spara för att veta vilka jag måste installera igen
<ibm> realubot alltså vilka program paket
<K350> realubot: ses senare...gonatt! :-)
<realubot> ibm: dpkg -l | grep "^ii"
<realubot> ibm: There you go.
<realubot> ibm: Dock så ska du ju inte installera alla igen eftersom t.ex. paket som ubuntu-desktop inte ska finnas i Xubuntu.
<realubot> ibm: Du har säkert paket du inte ska ha i ditt system så det är nog bättre att du installerat Xubuntu och sedan installerar paket för paket som du verkligen behöver.
<ibm> realubot det finns för många finns det ett sätt att veta de grafiska programmen bara
<ibm> realubot alltså en lista på de grafiska
<realubot> ibm: dpkg -l | grep "^ii" > ibm_packages.txt
<realubot> ibm: SÃ¥ skapar du en lista i filen ibm_packages.txt
<realubot> Den listan kan du sedan spara någonstans.
<ibm> realubot det finns för många finns det ett sätt att veta de grafiska programmen bara
<ibm> realubot alltså en lista på de grafiska
<realubot> ibm: Jag vet inte.
<ibm> realubot ok
<ibm> realubot kolla på ubuntus hemsida där står det att man kan ha flera samtidigt t. ex. ubuntu/kubuntu alltså det blir inget krock
<gecko> Hallå grymma värld
<gecko> Slit och släp. Idag ska jag åka till Östersund och hämta ett fordon. Ska bli intressant att se om det håller måttet
<Peyam> hej
<Peyam> appar instead of spotify
<Peyam> anybody?
<Peyam> hej
<Haffe> Vänta, vad exakt är det du vill ha?
<Haffe> Vill du använda spotify under linux?
<Haffe> Vill du ha tips på applikationer som fungerar som spotify?
<kodein> inte förstå
<kodein> måste se fråga
<kodein> syre luftballong regndans?
<Haffe> Wankelmotor, appendix, phaser?
<kodein> Haffe: ja, men ottoman snörstump rymdinvasion.
<Haffe> kodein: Ok, då förstår jag. Laser, molusk, garnnystan.
<kodein> fint. musik instead of förvirring.
<jolle> buu.. ändrade lite med webmin och nu så kommer jag inte längre in via ssh
<Peyam> Grooveshark
<Peyam> found it
<Peyam> on android
<Haffe> kamphund, kamphund.
<Haffe> Vem kan stoppa mig, när jag bara rullar fram?
<Peyam> vet ej
<Peyam> polisen
<Peyam> eller vädret
<Peyam> det beror på
<jolle> Baah :( kommer inte in via ssh längre, skulle inte använt webmin.. ydligen inte ens stött längre
<jolle> nu kan man inte logga in
<jolle> Jun 26 10:09:27 cclinux sshd[4740]: error: Could not load host key: /etc/ssh/publicSSHkeys/authorized_keys Jun 26 10:09:27  sshd[4740]: last message repeated 2 times Jun 26 10:09:27 cclinux sshd[4740]: fatal: No supported key exchange algorithms [preauth]
<jolle> Funderar på om jag på något enklare sätt kan reconfigurera ssh?
<kes0> ALLAHU AKBAR
<Haffe> Cykelhjul, skiftnyckel, undervattensbetong.
<kodein> stridsgissel källarlokal ytspänning
<Haffe> 2handssvärd, skyskrapa, diffusion.
<kodein> jag förstår.
<arand> vibrovärja, igloo, sublimering.
<Haffe> kastkniv, jordkällare, kvanttunnling.
<jolle> har ställt till det ordentligt med ssh configen, vet inte hur jag ska ta mig vidare
<drmegahertz> pianotråd, campingtält, interferens
<drmegahertz> jag förstår inte leken
<kodein> jolle: okej. vad har du gjort, och vad ville du åstadkomma?
<jolle> jag höll på och laborerade med "Webmin". Efter att ha pratat med de i #ubuntu så förstår jag nu att det var dumt att använda webmin, eftersom det inte stöds
<jolle> allt har fungerat, sen ändrade jag bara en ruta som jag fyllt i igen.. men det blir inte väl
<jolle> error: Could not load host key: /etc/ssh/publicSSHkeys/authorized_keys, last message repeated 3 times, fatal: No supported key exchange algorithms [preauth]
<jolle> från /var/log/auth.log
<jolle> är villig att dra till nästan vilken fuling osm helst för att komma in
<jolle> ;/
<Haffe> jolle: Kan du logga in på maskinen ifråga lokalt?
<jolle> ja
<jolle> försöker generera nya nycklar nu
<jolle> får verkligen dampet
<Haffe> Isåfall kan du pröva att sätta PasswordAuthentication yes och ChallengeResponseAuthentication yes i /etc/sshd_config
<Haffe> Jag antar att du vill ha lösenordsbaserad inloggning.
<jolle> Testade det, no success
<kodein> när du ssh:ar in, vad säger den när du har -vvv som flaggor?
<jolle> -vvv som flaggor är överkurs för mig
<jolle> förstår verbose, men hur sköter jag det innan?
<kodein> "det innan"?
<jolle> menar du att jag ska taila loggen med -vvv
<jolle> jag förstår inte kodein
<kodein> nä, jag menar att du ska använda din ssh-klient, ssh -vvv datorjekeln
<jolle> Sitter från Windows
<jolle> Inte helt klar med hur jag använder Putty så, vet hur jag gör från terminalen
<jolle> kan försöka lokalt
<jolle> vänta
<jolle> http://pastebin.com/pWgpDFAx
<kodein> rad 10-12 ser ju lite suspekt ut.
<jolle> webmin gick lös
<kodein> i en conf jag tittar på själv så är hostkey konfigurerad sålunda:
<kodein> HostKey /etc/ssh/ssh_host_rsa_key
<kodein> HostKey /etc/ssh/ssh_host_dsa_key
<kodein> du skulle kunna kommentera bort det som är rad 19 också.
<kodein> PermitEmptyPasswords vill du inte ha "yes" på, heller.
<kodein> ChallengeResponseAuthentication no
<jolle> hentication yes och ChallengeResponseAuthentication yes i /etc/sshd_confi
<kodein> det är ju det jag säger åt dig att ändra.
<jolle> okej, ändrade det till no igen
<jolle> försöker ansluta lokalt
<kodein> du kom ihåg att starta om sshd också?
<jolle> OpenSSH_5.9p1 Debian...
<jolle> debug2: ssh_connect: needpriv 0
<jolle> ssh: could not resolve hostname 192.168.0.113:44444: Name or service not known
<jolle> ja
<kodein> det enklaste kanske är att köra apt-get install --reinstall openssh-server och se om den återställer konfigurationsfilen till ursprungligt
<kodein> och därefter göra om de ändringar du ville göra
<jolle> funderar på att avinstallera webmin först
<jolle> riktigt fanstyg
<jolle> Ska jag kanske rensa den först?
<kodein> rensa vad?
<jolle> ./etc/ssh/sshd_config är densamma
<jolle> eller kanske använda purge
<kodein> dpkg --purge --force-depends openssh-server
<kodein> i sådana fall.
<jolle> nu är filerna återställda kodein
<jolle> nu ber vi en bön
<jolle> Nu kommer jag in kodein. Tack för att du spenderade din morgon med mig
<jolle> Hoppas du lärde dig något också
<jolle> ;)
<kodein> ja, varschego
<kodein> hoppas du får ihop det hela som du vill sen
<jolle> tack tack, jag också! =)
<Haffe> Det var Carola Jimmie och jag.
<kes0> HÃ¥rdrock snus o irssi
<kes0> Bra skit
<Haffe> Brukar du äta mat?
<Haffe> Nej, jag är hårdrockare.
<kodein> du lever på jack daniels och knark
<Haffe> Vet din mamma att du super?
<kodein> vet din far att du ej har oskulden kvar? vet dom det, min vän, kommer du aldrig få gå ut igen
<Haffe> Vet de om att du dricker öl?
<kodein> jadå
<Ezim> Philip5: kena.
<Haffe> Här kommer kung av sand.
<Haffe> Här kommer kung av ingenting alls.
<kodein> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xSkCny-HtTw
<Haffe> Det var faktiskt ett bra framförande.
<Haffe> Han kunde sjunga, jag är imponerad.
<Haffe> Sjunga bra också.
<kodein> ja, det är inte den enklaste sången att framföra, i alla fall
<Haffe> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1S1fISh-pag&feature=related
<Haffe> kodein: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x1TsOHyJPpw&feature=endscreen&NR=1
<kodein> allt det där är ju möjligt.
<kodein> men $30k är ju lite lågt
<Haffe> För 10 års erfarenhet så pratar vi nog $300k.
<Philip5> kena Ezim
<tiina> halåå?
<nighter> Hellu
<Ezim> Philip5: vad görs för skoj?
<kes0> Håhåjaja
<segoflic> kesoo
<tiina> hej jag kan inte få bort min older fglrx?? Kan ej instalera ati på nytt?
<tiina> hur får jag bort den gamla fglrx?
<tiina> måste installera ati catlyst på nytt
<Philip5> Ezim: läser lite fotobok
<Ezim> Philip5: nice.
<Ezim> tiina: vad kör du för ubuntu?
<tiina> hej ezim jag har 12.04
<Philip5> tiina: hur har du installerat ati-drivisarna då?
<tiina> fick ett meddelandet om att det finns någon fel komponet av ati
<Philip5> från ubuntu bara eller har du laddat från annat håll?
<tiina> jag kan inte installera på nytt innan jag får bort  fglrx
<tiina> den är bort men men endå inte??
<Philip5> men du har bara paket från ubuntu installerat nu eller som du inte får bort??
<tiina> exakt bara ubuntu raddor
<Philip5> eller har du pillat själv
<Ezim> tiina: vilken version har du?
<tiina> ubuntu 12.04 ati radeon hd 3450
<tiina> 32 bit
<Ezim> tiina: menar drivrutinens version
<tiina> ja
<tiina> jag har ju vattenmärket kvar amd unsupported hardware??
<Ezim> tiina: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer
<Ezim> du har det senaste
<Ezim> tiina: jag har skrivit hur man får bort det på ubuntu-se.org forumet
<tiina> hur menar du nu?
<Ezim> tiina: http://www.ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=219&t=55076
<tiina> jag har provat från ubuntu sidor olika sätt att få bort den gamla fglrx men inget funkar
<Ezim> tiina: varför ska du få bort det gamla om du har det senaste :)?
<tiina> för att det finns något som inte stämmer med min ati installation?
<tiina> jag kan inte installera nytt och jag kan inte ta bort det gamla?
<tiina> jag måste ju ha nåt som funkar
<Haffe> Kan du inte bara använta jockey-gtk och avaktivera?
<kes0> segoflic: Y0
<segoflic> kes0: oY!
<whomee> fy tusan .. det är ju bara tisdag idag!
<segoflic> :(
<segoflic> Det är ju bara juni idag :o
<hexabit> Ezim: Tjena
<Ezim> hexabit: tjenis :).
<Ezim> du svarar :P tillslut
<hexabit> Ezim: Jag installerade en Diskmaskin igår
<hexabit> så det var lite mycket :)
<kodein> hur många terabyte?
<Ezim> hexabit: hallelullja moment?
<hexabit> kodein: hehehehe
<hexabit> Ezim: Aaa verkligen :)
<hexabit> Mina fingar är typ sönderskurna och jag har träningsvärk
<Ezim> hexabit: träningsverk? :)
<hexabit> Hatar att göra saker som jag inte kan.
<Ezim> själv håller man på portar paket till mageia
<hexabit> Ezim: Är inte van vid "grovarbete" ;)
<hexabit> Ezim: Härligt
<maxjizzone> tackar tackar!
<hexabit> Man måste nog acceptera att man är bra på vissa saker och inte ge sig på saker man inte kan.
<hexabit> Som när jag skulle flytta en vägg här hemma. Jag vill inte prata om det :)
<Ezim> lol :P
<hexabit> När snickaren kom sa han precis så.
<hexabit> hehehe
<hexabit> Pinsamt!!
<Ezim> han bad dig hålla dig till :P datorer
<hexabit> Ezim: Exakt :)
<hexabit> Jag kände "Jävla skitgubbe" men jag visst ju att han hade rätt.
<Ezim> :P
<Ezim> hexabit: har du hunnit leka något med mageia?
<Ezim> vad är ditt intryck?
<Ezim> vad fungerat bra och mindre bra osv?
<hexabit> Nej nu har jag inte testat något mer men installationen är klar iallafall. Så jag ska leka lite ikväll tänkte jag.
<hexabit> Om jag får vara ifred för sambon.
<Ezim> :)
<hexabit> Eller så vill hon väll att jag ska montera en hylla eller nått :)
<Ezim> hexabit: jag tror hon låter dig vara i fred efter snacket med snickaren
<hexabit> Fast hon borde ju ha lärt sig en läxa efter gårdagen ns fiasko
<hexabit> Nej hon tvingade mig att byta diskmaskin igår..
<Ezim> hexabit: :P jag är på din sambos sida.
<hexabit> Ezim: heheheh
<Ezim> hexabit: man vinner aldrig några strider mot kvinnor i sitt liv
<Ezim> oavsett hur rätt man har
<hexabit> Jag ska lägga upp en bild på den grymma inpassningen eller vad man nu säger, lite senare.
<Ezim> bara bita det sura äpplet
<hexabit> så förstår du vad jag menar...
<hexabit> :)
<Ezim> hexabit: :) gör så..
<hexabit> Ezim: Eller bita den surra kärringen. hahaha
<Ezim> hmm Ezim känner sig konstant hungrig
<maxjizzone> idag är sean banan på allsång på skansen
<Ezim> hexabit: :P fungerar också.
<maxjizzone> ladda era vhs spelare för recording time!
<Ezim> maxjizzone: han är keff.
<maxjizzone> Ezim: varför?
<hexabit> maxjizzone: Lite av en idol för mig..
<hexabit> skojja
<Ezim> maxjizzone: för att hans skämt är värdelösa.
<kodein> då ska jag komma ihåg att inte slå på teven
<maxjizzone> Ezim: han är ju inte komiker mer skämt
<maxjizzone> han är ju skämtet
<maxjizzone> bananen, alteregot.
<kodein> doktor bombay?
<realubot> Varför hänger sig min dator på moderkortets boot-screen när jag inte har båda CD/DVD-brännarna inkopplade?
<Ezim> maxjizzone: han är 1 stor pajas.
<maxjizzone> Ezim: jojo, men han gör en stor sak med
<Ezim> maxjizzone: det är?
<maxjizzone> bryter fördommar
<Ezim> maxjizzone: vilka?
<hexabit> realubot: Diskarna kanske får andra enhetsbeteckningar
<hexabit> realubot: eller vad det nu heter
<maxjizzone> Ezim: kalsonger, gräs, musik, kulturella osv.
<hexabit> realubot: fast inte om man har sata kanske?
<Ezim> av de med utländsk härkomst är özz, shan och soran duktiga.
<maxjizzone> han är ju lite skön iaf
<realubot> hexabit: Det borde ju fortfarande gå att komma in i t.ex. BIOS Setup (Del), BIOS boot-meny (F12) o.s.v.?
<maxjizzone> man kan inte hata bananen
<Ezim> maxjizzone: ju då. han är en dålig kopia av Lilla Al-Fadji
<hexabit> realubot: har för mig att det kan  hänga sig in några minuter tills den har samlat in all information.
<maxjizzone> Ezim: äh, fadji är inge bling och en fattiglapp
<hexabit> Hade en gammal IBM som frös i typ 5min innan man kunde göra något när man hade flyttat om diskar osv.
<Ezim> maxjizzone: sean banan är dålig.
<maxjizzone> karaktären är god, går ju hem bland många tittare.
<maxjizzone> och får även feta rövar att skaka
<realubot> hexabit: Den hänger sig mer än några minuter. Den hänger sig till jag startar om med brännarna inkopplade på IDE-kabeln.
<hexabit> realubot: Det var skumt.
<hexabit> Kan det vara skit i förgasaren?
<hexabit> realubot: ;)
<hexabit> realubot: kan det vara något med master/slave då? Att den förväntar sig en cd-master och får panik.
<hexabit> realubot: Provat flytta om switcharna lite kanske.
<hexabit> realubot: *prova* menar jag
<hexabit> realubot: En del maskiner/bios är ju känsliga för sådant.
<Ezim> maxjizzone: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OMxTUHv2bmU
<Ezim> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_YcIdGgOI5c
<Ezim> :P
<maxjizzone> :)
<Torrboll> Goddagens kamrater!
<realubot> hexabit: Jag har provat att bara ha en brännare inkopplad på master och ingen på slave men det fungerar inte. Det måste sitta en på master och en på slave. :|
<realubot> hexabit: Känslig är bara förnamnet eftersom datorn hänger sig på BIOS boot splash och datorn vägrar starta.
<maxjizzone> realubot: dra ur batteriet
<maxjizzone> sen startar du om datorn med batteriet ur
<realubot> maxjizzone: Nollar BIOS inställningar menar du? Jag har redan återställt BIOS till fabriksinställningarna i BIOS.
<kodein> lättkränkt dator
<realubot> Äh, jag var nyfiken på varför datorn beter sig så här. Men eftersom allt fungerar med brännarna inkopplade så får jag väl helt enkelt ha brännarna på IDE-kabeln. :(
<maxjizzone> realubot: precis
<realubot> En annan grej är att datorn vägrar USB-boot trots att jag väljer USB-ZIP. Jag har testat med flera minnen och Linux-distar. Skumt.
<realubot> Är moderkortet skadat? :S
<realubot> Och ja, jag har testat i stort sett alla USB-portar som finns på datorn.
<maxjizzone> usb-zip?
<Ezim> realubot: kolla om det finns nyare bios uppdatering
<maxjizzone> varför inte usb-hdd?
<realubot> Ezim: Mm. Det borde jag kanske göra ... om jag orkar.
<realubot> Flasha BIOS alltså.
<Ezim> realubot: dmidecode
<Ezim> får du reda på info om bios version
<Ezim> och kolla om det är samma som det senaste
<kes0> segoflic: Ja juni! Yr barn
<realubot> Ezim: Japp. Tackar.
<realubot> dmidecode -s bios-version
<realubot> Säger man dmidecode. :)
<Ezim> hmm Ezim får göra mat
<kodein> can adobe reader öppna ps-filer?
<Ezim> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/06/asus-quietly-launch-new-ubuntu-netbook
<kodein> snajdigt
<Philip5> Ezim: så där ja, då har man dragit en löparrunda igen då
<Ezim> Philip5: nice nice.
<Philip5> johanbr: nåpon som önskat dig välkommen idag?!
<johanbr> Philip5, nej, jag tror inte det :)
<Philip5> johanbr: stackare
<Ezim> Philip5: byggt något intressant?
<Philip5> bygger virtuellt lego nu :D
<Philip5> http://www.buildwithchrome.com
<Philip5> funkar även i firefox
<Ezim> Philip5: :P bra tidsfördriv
<Philip5> yupp
<Ezim> Philip5: jag joggar nog imorgon.
<Philip5> i regnet?! ;)
<Ezim> regnar det imorgon?
<Philip5> visar sig
<Philip5> så du har något att skylla på
<Ezim> Philip5: jepp. jag har ju dig :P.
<einand> Jag är bäst, glöm inte det
<realubot> einand: Vad snackar du för skit nu?
<maxjezy> http://www.svtplay.se/
<maxjezy> kan någon bekräfta att senaste program och senaste nyhetssändningar är off
<maxjezy> finns inga alternativ när man klickar på dem
<realubot> maxjezy: Fungerar för mig i.a.f.: http://www.svtplay.se/video/150252/del-17-av-23
<realubot> maxjezy: Fungerar också: http://www.svtplay.se/video/154767/26-6-16-00
<maxjezy> nu funkar senaste nyheterna
<maxjezy> men inte senaste program
<einand> realubot: 16:48:49 < einand> Jag är bäst, glöm inte det
<realubot> Firefox 11.0 i Ubuntu 11.04 64 bits.
<realubot> einand: Ja?
<realubot> einand: Vad är det för skryt?
<einand> realubot: för jag gjorde något bäst
<einand> tyvär kan jag inte visa upp det
<maxjezy> nu funkar senaste program, men inte senaste nyheterna
<maxjezy> är det en svtplay bugg eller chromium?
<einand> maxjezy: allt fungerar finfint för mig, i chrome 21
<maxjezy> ska screencasta så får ni se
<einand> och chrome 22
<maxjezy> skumt som fasiken
<maxjezy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hcCojhuHiFw&feature=youtu.be
<maxjezy> där kan ni se, var är buggen tro?
<Ezim> maxjezy: vad gör du för något?
<Ezim> verkar inte vara någon här om man ser på klippet
<maxjezy> ser du senaste program och senaste nyheter?
<Ezim> yes
<maxjezy> i min video?
<Ezim> yes
<maxjezy> sluta narra!
<Ezim> uppfattar inte buggen
<maxjezy> det ska komma upp en massa program under där ja klickar
<maxjezy> men det gör det inte
<Ezim> under vilken flik?
<realubot> einand: Jaha.
<maxjezy> Ezim: senaste program och senaste nyheter
<maxjezy> men båda är tomma
<maxjezy> i den gråtonade rutan ska det dyka upp alternativ
<realubot> einand: Det räknas inte. Att säga att man gjort något som är bäst utan att säga vad.
<maxjezy> precis som under rekommenderat
<realubot> maxjezy: Testa att radera temorära internetfiler m.m. med Ctrl+Shift+Del.
<realubot> maxjezy: Det hjälper ibland när Firefox har fått ett spel.
<maxjezy> realubot: , det fick tillbaka senaste program
<maxjezy> men inte nyheterna :)
<maxjezy> men, antagligen är det inte det som fixade det
<maxjezy> ibland försvinner program, ibland nyheter
<realubot> T.ex. så slutar högerklicksmenyn i Fx 11.0 att fungera ibland. Då hjälper det att trycka Ctrl+Shift+Del och kryssa i (ta bort) rubbet.
<Ezim> maxjezy: sorry jag råka meta+v här (viloläge)
<Ezim> kan du skriva på nytt
<realubot> maxjezy: Det låter skumt det där. :|
<einand> realubot: för mig räcker det med att jag gett mig själv rätten att skryta om det. Så har jag mina 5 minuters skryt om året
<maxjezy> realubot: skitskumt
<Ezim> maxjezy: jag kör i för sig företagsversionen av firefox
<einand> Ezim: gör inte sånt dumt
<Ezim> ska testa med chrome och opera också
<Ezim> einand: varför?
<maxjezy> realubot: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T8TlrO_OLAQ&feature=youtu.be
<Ezim> esr versionen är skön
<maxjezy> där ser du att nyheterna funkar
<maxjezy> men inte program
<einand> Ezim: den är stenålders
<Ezim> maxjezy: sorry finnen här fungerar det som det ska med samtliga webbläsare.
<maxjezy> Ezim: det är ju något med linux som hatar mig
<Ezim> einand: jepp. jag klagar inte. orkar inte med firefox snabba release cycle som förstör saker och ting.
<Ezim> hellre stenåldern som är vältestad än turbo fart
<Ezim> :)
<einand> vad gör du för udda saker som blivit förstörda senaste året?
<maxjezy> realubot: samma problem i firefox som i chromium
<Ezim> einand: jadu mina extension slutar fungera och framför allt kde integrationen av firefox.
<Ezim> maxjezy: kör chrome.
<maxjezy> Ezim: problemet är nog inte browser relaterat
<maxjezy> utan misstänker ISP eller linux relationerat
<Ezim> maxjezy: isp och linux? detta var något nytt :).
<maxjezy> Internet sörvis provajder
<maxjezy> och linux
<Ezim> maxjezy: du är den första som :) då lider av det.
<maxjezy> klart jag lider, vill se nyheterna!!!!
<Ezim> maxjezy: prova chrome och opera.
<einand> Ezim: använder inte kde så det kan jag inte utala mig, men är inte det typ det Fx lovat att plugins inte skall bli sabbade längre
<Ezim> einand: jepp de sabbas inte längre, de inaktiveras.
<Ezim> dock orkar jag inte vänta tills dom fungerar igen
<Ezim> hellre att jag kör med stenåldern
<einand> hur översätts "Fulkod" till engelska?
<einand> eller fulhack
<einand> Ezim: aldrig vart med om, för de plugins jag kör
<maxjezy> malicious code
<einand> fast, är väl därför man kör chrome, kör exakt samma plugins sedan typ 2 år nu
<maxjezy> skulle jag säga
<einand> maxjezy: nä, tror jag inte
<einand> malicious är ju skadlig kod
<Ezim> maxjezy: bättre lycka med chrome/opera?
<maxjezy> Ezim: näe, jag ger upp linuxvärlden nu
<maxjezy> windows 8 var mycket bättre
<Ezim> maxjezy: kör windows.
<Ezim> kör det som fungerar för dig
<Ezim> :) har tröttnat på dit tjat så det blir skönt om du gör bytet
<maxjezy> jag med
<maxjezy> orkar inte tjata längre
<Ezim> maxjezy: :) då så. kör windows.
<maxjezy> linux duger som miniräknare, ska man underhållas måste man ha med satan i bilden
<Ezim> maxjezy: bra.
<realubot> maxjezy is out.
<Ezim> realubot: bästa som hänt kanalen på länge :).
<maxjezy> Ezim: du måste hålla med om att mina buggar är enormt skumma och känns riktade mot mig
<maxjezy> av linus snorvall
<realubot> Han lämnar i good standing.
<realubot> http://wiki.answers.com/Q/What_does_out_in_bad_standing_mean_from_a_motorcycle_club
<madbear> maxjezy: du har inte en blekaste om vad linux är
<maxjezy> nu kommer påhoppen :)
<madbear> påhopp?
<madbear> fakta
<realubot> Ni får inte spöa maxjezy om ni ser honom på stan. Han lämnar i good standing. Förstått?
<maxjezy> madbear: jag kan googla linux, paste från wiki
<Ezim> maxjezy: vet ej om jag kallar det för bugg, men visst.
<madbear> kul att du nämner google och wiki
<madbear> båda kör såklart linux ;)
<maxjezy> Ezim: vad kallar du?
<maxjezy> Ezim: var tror du felet ligger?
<Ezim> madbear: bry dig inte om maxjezy. han har varit så här bra tag. jag slutat ta han på allvar.
<Ezim> maxjezy: att du inte kör windows 8. där ligger felet.
<maxjezy> löjligt
<maxjezy> jag gav en screencast, testa alla webläsare
<maxjezy> samma fel
<maxjezy> ingen annan har felet.
<maxjezy> jag frågar, linux eller ISP
<madbear> webläsaren är linux eller vadå?
<realubot> maxjezy: JAg misstänker drivrutinen till grafikkortet.
<madbear> fan kör stabil mjukvara till en början
<realubot> Om felet inträffar i Chromium/Chrome och Firefox.
<madbear> inte ubuntu
<maxjezy> jag kör mint men skiten är ju ubuntu
<madbear> windows 8 e värsta skiten som finns
<realubot> maxjezy: Det låter väldigt skumt att din ISP skulle modda svtplay.se-koden på vägen mellan svt-servern och din webbläsaren.
<madbear> dessutom har dom planekonomi på deras market
<madbear> "metro"
<maxjezy> realubot: tycker grafikdrivisarna är ännu skummare
<Barre> testa NT 3.5
<maxjezy> om de skulle göra det
<realubot> maxjezy: Testa i Unity 2d? Eller du kör kanske Mint? Det hade ju varit intressant att se om felet inträffar även om du inte använder den proprietära drivaren ...
<madbear> är felet svtplay?
<madbear> nya svtplay är ju skit
<madbear> vafan har dom gjort om för
<maxjezy> madbear: jag postade video med felet
<madbear> svtplay har buggat för mig iaf
<madbear> sen dom gjorde om
<madbear> bbl!
<maxjezy> realubot: att telia skulle filtrera och begränsa internet är ju inget nytt
<maxjezy> betalar ju tom 20 kr extra / månad nu just för den tjänsten
<realubot> madbear: Det låter ju lite långsökt för svtplay.se fungerar ju för mig, Ezim och einand.
<realubot> maxjezy: Har du mobilt bredband då?
<maxjezy> nej
<maxjezy> den går på wifi
<maxjezy> mobilen
<realubot> maxjezy: Deras filter gäller väl bara mobila abonnemang och bara nya abonnemang?
<realubot> Så det låter inte troligt att det är problemet heller.
<maxjezy> dom höjde avgiften 20 kr för att kunna kontrollera kunderna bättre
<maxjezy> övervakning av peer to peer shit
<realubot> maxjezy: https://sverigesradio.se/sida/artikel.aspx?programid=83&artikel=5166796
<realubot> "Telia Sonera backar i frågan att blockera Skype och annan ip-telefoni, men bara för sina befintliga kunder. Bolaget tittar fortfarande på hur man ska kunna erbjuda nya kunder alternativa abonnemang om man vill ringa med mobil ip-telefoni i deras nät.
<realubot> "
<realubot> Jag tror knappast Telia blockerar trafik från svtplay.se på din fasta lina.
<maxjezy> de kanske leker med mig?
<realubot> maxjezy: Du hade väl något problem med att spela upp video på youtube också?
<maxjezy> utför tester osv.
<maxjezy> det var ryck-problem
<maxjezy> inte att sidan inte visas rätt
<maxjezy> dessa linuxdistros är iaf värdelösa
<realubot> maxjezy: Så Flash är ju supermisstänkt. Och eftersom felet finns i Chrome och Firefox så misstänker jag att Flash och drivaren till ditt grafikkort inte fungerar så bra ihop.
<realubot> Det är min gissning.
<Ezim> realubot: sluta besvara honom.
<maxjezy> Ezim: varför är du så mot mig nu?
<maxjezy> vad har ja gjort?
<maxjezy> realubot: det kan vara flash, men att inga andra upplever det
<maxjezy> jag har ju inte världens ovanligaste driver
<realubot> Ezim: Gillar du inte maxjezy?
<maxjezy> har systemet uppdaterat to date
<realubot> maxjezy: Flash i kombination med drivrutinen till grafikkortet, tror jag. Det är därför ingen annan upplever problemet.
<_Trullo> va e problemet?
<realubot> maxjezy: Vad har du för grafikkort då? lspci -nnn | grep VGA
<_Trullo> med flash
<realubot> maxjezy: Produkt-id. HAr du googlat på det och ditt problem?
<Ezim> realubot: jag är trött på hans tjat... om en som kodat som barn inte behärskar linux.. orkar jag inte supporta honom
<Ezim> bättre att han kör windows
<Ezim> och vi slipper höra varför allt är skit hela tiden
<maxjezy> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: NVIDIA Corporation GF116 [GeForce GTX 550 Ti] [10de:1244] (rev a1)
<Ezim> finns bättre personer hjälpa med deras linux problem än maxjezy
<maxjezy> Ezim: jag har inte sagt att du är skit
<maxjezy> Ezim: moget
<Ezim> maxjezy: nej, men jag orkar helt enkelt inte med ditt snack.. personligen gillar jag dig.. dock när det kommer till det här är d bara irriterande
<_Trullo> va hade han problem med?
<Ezim> _Trullo: hans problem var att han glömde installera windows 8 och trodde linux mint med cinnamon var det
<Ezim> :) fel iso alltså
<_Trullo> jag hade problem med youtube o sånt, stängde av hårdvarudecode, sen va det problemet löst
<Ezim> _Trullo: det finns dom har det och sådana som ser blåa youtube klipp
<realubot> madbear: Testat Chrome?
<Ezim> sådant löser man på det sättet du beskrev
<realubot> madbear: Äsch. Fel.
<realubot> SÃ¥ stack maxjezy ...
<_Trullo> min dator hängde sig..
<Ezim> _Trullo: problemet med maxjezy han älskar provocera folk. han går nog bland windows användare och säger att windows är skit. samma sak gör han bland linux användare.
<_Trullo> o e man 12 år så blir man irriterad över sånt och gnäller tillbaka
<_Trullo> e man över 12 så bryr man sig inte
<_Trullo> finns en gräns där
<Ezim> Philip5: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTEyNzI
<Ezim> http://ppenz.blogspot.nl/2012/06/dolphin-21.html
<Ezim> tråkigt
<Ezim> dolphin är störtskön
<maxjezy> realubot: http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=33871
<maxjezy> är det också flash?
<maxjezy> varför ser jag vissa program i A-Ö listan men inte andra
<realubot> maxjezy: Det tror jag i.a.f.
<realubot> Jag tror svtplay.se använder sju av Flash i menyerna också.
<realubot> *sig
<maxjezy> hur ser jag vilken version av flash jag har? kan ja fallback?
<realubot> maxjezy: apt-cache policy flashplugin-installer
<realubot> kanske
<maxjezy> hade ingen flashplugin-installer alls
<maxjezy> mint-flashplugin mint-meta-codecs
<realubot> maxjezy: Det här är helt klart intressant!
<maxjezy> de hade jag
<realubot> maxjezy: Om jag väljer Forbid i NoScript på svtplay.se så ser Program A-Ö ut så här: http://img341.imageshack.us/img341/9909/svtplayz.png
<realubot> maxjezy: Men om jag tillåter svtplay.se så ser allt bra ut.
<maxjezy> realubot: precis så ser det ut för mig med
<realubot> maxjezy: Det talar ju helt klart för att det är hanteringen av skript på svtplay.se som strular.
<maxjezy> jag fick lite fler alternativ
<maxjezy> hjälpte inte när jag bytte flash
<Ezim> swecarp: kena.
<realubot> maxjezy: Hm, nu får jag det inte att fungera igen men det fungerade innan jag tog Forbid i NoScript.
<Ezim> swecarp: förresten kexi är i update-testing :).
<swecarp> Ezim: kena
<maxjezy> realubot: nu har vi båda fått problemet iaf
<maxjezy> känns skönt
<swecarp> Ezim:  ok då är det bara att vänta tills uppdaten kommer
<maxjezy> nu visas alla program
<maxjezy> a-ö
<realubot> Mhm. Jag har triggat buggen i.a.f. :)
<Ezim> swecarp: jepp.. eller så aktiverar du update-testing och bara uppdaterar kexi och inget annat.
<Ezim> ser om det fungerar
<maxjezy> det ligger helt klart hos SVTplay
<Ezim> gör det inte så inaktiverar du update-testing
<Ezim> och ominstallerar kexi
<Ezim> :)
<Philip5> Ezim: jo lite intressant läsning men jag vet inte om jag trott att kde skulle slå windows eller apple på fingrarna för de stora massorna. huvudsaken det fungerar som jag vill så är jag nöjd
<swecarp> har inte instalerat kexi jag väntar tills uppdaten och instalerar hela calligra serien
<realubot> maxjezy: Om jag tillåter svtplay.se och sedan väljer allow this page och sedan stänger svtplay.se-fliken i Firefox och raderar alla temporära internetfiler m.m. så fungerar svtplay.se nästa gång jag går in på sajten i en ny flik.
<Ezim> Philip5: samma här, men jag gillar verkligen dolphin.. så lite ledsen blir man när den ansvariga 6 åren lämnar projektet
<Ezim> kanske den som tar över gör lika bra eller bättre jobb
<Ezim> swecarp: okej låter smart... du kör verkligen :P stabilitet all the way
<Ezim> :) härligt nu är ännu 1 paket i mageias förråd
<maxjezy> realubot: känns bra att vi kan utesluta drivisar och webläsare
<maxjezy> och flash(?)
<realubot> maxjezy: Använder du NoScrpt?
<maxjezy> nej
<maxjezy> helt plain system
<realubot> Ok.
<swecarp> Ezim: det var en som inte var speciellt imponerad av mageia i familjen men får fortsätta operation övertalning
<realubot> maxjezy: Vi kan helt klart utesluta NoScript också för det räcker att jag laddar om sidan för att felet ska komma tillbaka.
<Philip5> Ezim: samtidigt kan jag förstå att man tröttnar på ett projekt om man jobbat på det i 6 år
<maxjezy> realubot: jag ska starta om datorn bara
<Philip5> maxjezy: men där är du ju
<Philip5> mä
<Philip5> så drog han
<Ezim> swecarp: smaken är som baken
<realubot> Och nu fungerar det inte att stänga fliken, rensa temporära internetfiler och öppna en nyflik och gå in på svtplay.se. Felet är kvar i.a.f.
<Philip5> swecarp: vad gillar den i familjen för dist då?
<realubot> Hm, man triggar och löser felet genom att ladda om sidan i webbläsaren.
<swecarp> o hemska tanke win
<realubot> Har ni möjlighet att testa att gå in på den här sidan och ladda om sidan några ggr? Försvinner delar av programlistan då och då?
<Philip5> windows!?!? :O
<realubot> http://www.svtplay.se/program
<swecarp> oik nu är det kaffe
<realubot> maxjezy: 18:42 < realubot> Och nu fungerar det inte att stänga fliken, rensa temporära internetfiler och öppna en nyflik och gå in  på svtplay.se. Felet är kvar i.a.f.
<realubot> maxjezy: 18:44 < realubot> Hm, man triggar och löser felet genom att ladda om sidan i webbläsaren.
<realubot> maxjezy: Felet uppkommer helt klart om jag laddar om sidan (när den ser bra ut) i webbläsaren. Då försvinner delar av programlistan.
<maxjezy> måste bara dammsuga
<realubot> maxjezy: Och väntar jag 10-60 s och laddar om sidan igen så kommer programlistan tillbaka. :)
<realubot> maxjezy: Tur för dig att inte gecko såg det där.
<maxjezy> jag startade om datorn, besökte svtplay och programlistan är borta
<maxjezy> dottern spillde ut en påse tacochips
<maxjezy> orka inte plocka så tog damsugaren
<maxjezy> madbear: det var bättre förr på svtplay, då kunde man lätt gå till svt.se från play
<maxjezy> och till bolibompa sidan
<maxjezy> nu är allt helt skadat
<maxjezy> lite snyggare blev det med slidern där uppe
<maxjezy> den är vettigare
<maxjezy> Philip5: japp
<maxjezy> har du letat
<maxjezy> snart är det allsång på skansen!
<delhage> usch då
<Philip5> maxjezy: springer du och gömmer dig när jag hälsar?!
<maxjezy> starta ju om datan!
<Philip5> [18:41] <Philip5> maxjezy: men där är du ju
<Philip5> [18:41] <-- maxjezy has left this server (Remote host closed the connection).
<Philip5> [18:41] <Philip5> mä
<Philip5> [18:41] <Philip5> så drog han
<Philip5> mä!
<Philip5> skyll  inte på det
<maxjezy> jag kontrollerade så inte flash exe grejen var kvar
<maxjezy> men den var kvar
<Philip5> maxjezy: har du sett nya blenderdödaren då?! :D
<maxjezy> nää
<Philip5> http://www.buildwithchrome.com
<Philip5> funkar även i firefox så man måste inte installera chrome även om de försöker få en till det
<maxjezy> haha
<Philip5> :)
<Philip5> bygg värsta legogrejen och dela med dig till andra :D
<maxjezy> dålig viewport
<maxjezy> går inte zooma ut alls knappt
<maxjezy> bygger man högt får man problem
<Philip5> du kan hoppa i byggnivåer
<Philip5> ikonen nere till höger
<maxjezy> trodde du var seriös med blender dödaren
<Philip5> är det inte det då? ;)
<gecko> Hem kära hem
<maxjezy> Philip5: har du byggt något?
<Philip5> inte mer än jag testat lite
<maxjezy> det går bara bygga upp till en viss nivå
<maxjezy> sen säger det stopp
<maxjezy> är det chrome som ligger bakom?
<Philip5> vet inte riktigt
<Philip5> maxjezy: har du testat YafaRay 0.1.2 Beta 5a som släpptes i maj?
<gecko> swecarp< Trevligt att du tycker synd om mig :D
<maxjezy> Philip5: inte testat någon extern renderare på nya datorn
<Philip5> maxjezy: mä! och du ska kalla dig för 3d-guru... shesssh
<maxjezy> Philip5: kanske man testar när det finns något att rendera
<Philip5> maxjezy: yafaray: http://vimeo.com/42078826
<swecarp> ja det blir nog en masa problem med en voyager
<swecarp> gecko:
<maxjezy> Philip5: du ser det där bruset som du talade om i mina videos
<gecko> swecarp< Problem är till för att övervinnas
<maxjezy> på den videon med
<maxjezy> det fasta bruset
<swecarp> ja det är det gecko
<maxjezy> nice med digiridoo i slutet
<gecko> swecarp< Men den som lever får se. Går som en dröm iaf
<swecarp> det gör dom
<gecko> swecarp< Det ser ut som CIA är ute. Helsvart med svarta rutor :)
<maxjezy> Philip5: alla renderare gör ungefär samma saker men olika
<maxjezy> går att få riktigt sexiga resultat med internal med
<maxjezy> kräver ju sju-helvetes mycket mer kunskap dock
<maxjezy> cycles gillar jag för att den inte är beroende av normals till meshlights
<maxjezy> yafa fick ja aldrig till något fett med
<maxjezy> samma som lux
<swecarp> gecko:  så du tillhör numera säkerhetspolisen då
<gecko> swecarp< Bilen ser då ut att tillhöra dom :)
<swecarp> fasen vad svår det är med att kolla vad som ingår i telefoni och beredband
<gecko> swecarp< Står det inte på hemsidan ?
<swecarp> väldigt luddigt
<maxjezy> swecarp: telia?
<swecarp> telenor
<maxjezy> realubot: haha, nu är youtube videos "slightly blue"
<maxjezy> eller så har jag blivit trippad av Extra starka original
<einand> ?
<einand> nått är sjukt
<Ezim> maxjezy: högerklicka på streamen och inaktivera hårdvaru..bla bla
<Ezim> så slipper du blåa youtube profiler
<maxjezy> Ezim: det hjälper delvis
<maxjezy> men det tar inte bort allt
<Ezim> maxjezy: det finns på nätet hur du kan ta bort problemet permanent
<Ezim> :) använd google
<maxjezy> installerade mint flash plugin istället
<maxjezy> det löste problematiken
<Ezim> maxjezy: go go go.
<Ezim> maxjezy: du vet att mint ej rekommenderar ubuntus flash va?
<Ezim> :)
<maxjezy> jo, jag bytte bara för att testa så det inte var mints som spökade
<maxjezy> nu verkar svtplay fått iordning på sidan
<maxjezy> realubot: eller va säger du?
<swecarp> fyfasen för routers inga instruktioner för linux hatar detta
<maxjezy> swecarp: varför sa du sådär
<maxjezy> nu gick ja o pilla på min router och hitta en ny knapp
<einand> maxjezy: felet låg inte hos svtplay utan hos dig
<maxjezy> (((QSS)))
<maxjezy> einand: det var ju hos realubot med
<einand> 18:08:01 < realubot> madbear: Det låter ju lite långsökt för svtplay.se fungerar ju för mig, Ezim och einand.
<einand> han säger ju att det fungerar
<maxjezy> senare så sa han att han också fick buggen
<einand> ok
<swecarp> letar i förbyggande syfte efter instruktioner till en router
<johanbr> maxjezy, QSS vill du inte ha igång
<johanbr> det gör att din wlan-kryptering blir trivial att knäcka
<maxjezy> johanbr: jag blev nästan rädd när ja tröck på knappen
<maxjezy> det ser inte ut som en knapp
<maxjezy> måste starta om routern nu för att återställa bort QSS
<maxjezy> brb
<maxjezy> johanbr: så QSS ska vara disabled?
<johanbr> ja, exakt
<maxjezy> bra, sjukt att jag hitta en knapp såhär ett år efter inköp
<Ezim> hmm sugen på något söt
<johanbr> se t.ex. http://arstechnica.com/business/2012/01/hands-on-hacking-wifi-protected-setup-with-reaver/ för detaljer
<maxjezy> johanbr: kör du TP-LINK?
<maxjezy> eller är QSS vanligt?
<johanbr> ja, faktiskt :)
<maxjezy> TP-LINK är grymt bra
<maxjezy> riktigt nöjd med min
<maxjezy> har du en grön QSS symbol framtill?
<johanbr> QSS finns på många modeller
<johanbr> ja, tror det
<maxjezy> det är en knapp på min
<johanbr> fast jag installerade openwrt på min för ett par månader sen
<maxjezy> ser ju inte ens att de är en knapp
<maxjezy> http://www.suportetecnico.org/TL-WR740N.jpg
<maxjezy> denna har jag!
<swecarp> Ezim:  något sött på 2 ben ????
<maxjezy> http://www.svtplay.se/live/151632/allsang-pa-skansen
<maxjezy> titta på måns
<ibm> K350 hur är det
<ibm> K350 kan du hjälpa mig med att få bort de onödiga filerna så att jag kan installera om ubuntu
<ibm> K350 jag har listan på mina program paket vad hette programmet som du installerade istället för dropbox jag vill inte ha den kommer du ihåg det
<ibm> K350 eftersom jag ska installera om ubuntu vill jag inte lägga program jag inte behöver
<gecko> Och imorgon blir det även en resa. Det tar sliter på en lathund.
<Ezim> nu äter Ezim digestin kex och :P skriver i tredje person
<andol> Ezim: Får det kexen att smaka bättre?
 * maxjezy tittar på allsång på skansen
<maxjezy> wb Enigma
<Ezim> andol: :) för att inte köpa chips eller chocklad
<Ezim> så fungerar digestin okey :P
<K350> realubot: Anväder du något script för att hantera/söka/skriva ut IRC loggar i Irssi?
<maxjezy> är digestin någon billigvariant av digestive?
<Ezim> maxjezy: det är digestive jag menar
<maxjezy> digestin verkar vara piller
<Enigma> tyty =)
<defektz> /last
<defektz> :)
<Ezim> hur många av er är med i ubuntu-tävlingen?
<Ezim> vinnarna får bra grejer
<defektz> vad är det för tävling?
<maxjezy> agnes nu på allsång på skansen
<maxjezy> vilken pudding
<Ezim> hade man programmeringskunskaper skulle man deltagit
<maxjezy> realubot: du sitter väl klistrad framför tv?
<Ezim> defektz: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/06/its-not-to-late-to-enter-ubuntu-app-creation-contest-and-win-a-laptop
<maxjezy> mr rihanna loverboy
<gecko> Är det om Linux på TV?
<maxjezy> gecko: japp
<maxjezy> agnes sjunger en sång om linux
<gecko> maxjezy< Vilken kanal då?
<maxjezy> svt1
<maxjezy> svtplay med
<gecko> Pyttsan. Där är en allsång för gamla kärringar
<maxjezy> låten är skriven till tux
<Ezim> gecko: :) tjenis.
<maxjezy> måns zelmerlöv har dessutom en typisk linuxfrisyr
<gecko> Ezim< Hej du glade
<Ezim> gecko: vad ska vi göra med maxjezy? jobbig krabat.
<maxjezy> murda murda!
<Ezim> han var inte så förr
<maxjezy> snart kommer bananen på scen
<maxjezy> mr sean banan
<Ezim> maxjezy: du kör nog :) vågen hemma för dig själv
<gecko> Ezim< Kanske en utbildning har man blir en riktig man
<maxjezy> Ezim: allsång är kung
<Ezim> maxjezy: :) du gillar hiphop och allsång
<Ezim> för mycket finsk vodka :)?
<maxjezy> Ezim: markoolio var ju där
<maxjezy> mr hiphop
<maxjezy> allsång är bland det finaste svensk kultur har att erbjuda
<gecko> Jisses
<maxjezy> näst efter senaps sill
<Ezim> maxjezy: :) ja markoolio är lika mycket hiphop som allsångs är
<Ezim> maxjezy: senaps sill är gott.
<Ezim> janssons frestelse däremot är inte gott för fem öre
<swecarp> janson är ju så gott Ezim
<Ezim> swecarp: då kanske jag ej smakat på de som gör det gott
<Ezim> :) swecarp då får din fru göra det åt mig
<swecarp> japp hon gör en kanon janson
<Ezim> swecarp: gött.
<maxjezy> nu var bananen på scen
<Ezim> defektz: :) du sitter kodar för fullt misstänker jag.
<maxjezy> ett grymt framträdande
<Ezim> maxjezy: laleh är däremot bra.
<maxjezy> Ezim <3 Laleh
<maxjezy> Ezim: jag har precis samma märke på armen som Laleh har
<maxjezy> på höger arm
<Ezim> maxjezy: jaså?
<maxjezy> jag ska visa vad ja menar
<maxjezy> när reprisen kommer
<maxjezy> Ezim: vem är Laleh lik?
<Ezim> maxjezy: :) hon liknar väl laleh.
<maxjezy> en annan svensk kändis
<Ezim> maxjezy: ingen aning.
<maxjezy> nour el-refai
<Philip5> swecarp: internet är farligt för plånboken... man beställer för lätt alldeles för många dyra fotoprylar :O
<maxjezy> http://www.rfsu.se/Bildbank/Om-RFSU/RFSU-pris/Nourerrefai_%20svartvit.jpg
<Ezim> maxjezy: :) ja faktiskt, du har rätt.
<maxjezy> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-IBJxV0Masyw/T4wDpzgPAWI/AAAAAAAABh0/5uVVMAzZqnk/s1600/laleh.jpg
<maxjezy> där kan du jämnföra
<swecarp> Philip5:  för mycke fiske grejer skulle kunna bränna en 50000 på 5 min utan att ta i
<swecarp> med bara grejer jag behöver
<maxjezy> carpfiske är dyrt
<maxjezy> billigare med abborfiske
<swecarp> japp maxjezy  lite spön 15000
<swecarp> rullar 15000
<Ezim> Philip5: gillar du också fiske?
<maxjezy> ska iväg norr o fiska om någon vecka
<swecarp> maxjezy:  flugfiskar du
<maxjezy> min mor har köpt båt
<maxjezy> nej, fiskar bara med vanligt spö
<maxjezy> inget hett
<swecarp> ok har ett kanonfint flugspö till salu med rulle
<maxjezy> tror inte fluga funkar så fint här
<Enigma> här pratas de fiske
<Enigma> kul
<maxjezy> nu markoolioo
<maxjezy> på svtplay sändningen
<maxjezy> sveriges rikaste hiphoppare
<kodein> promoe?
<maxjezy> markoolio
<kodein> jaha, ursäkta. jag trodde du skrev "hiphoppare"
<maxjezy> varför är inte marko hiphoppare nudå?
<kodein> varför är inte robyn jazzmusiker?
<maxjezy> jag vet inte, hiphop är dock ingen musikstil
<maxjezy> jazz är musikstil
<kodein> hiphop är en musikgenre. att det även kan vara en livsstil har den ju även gemensamt med jazzen.
<maxjezy> hiphop är en livsstil, precis som raggare
<kodein> ...
<Philip5> swecarp: ja det kan bli dyrt med hobbys som bygger på mycket prylar
<kodein> det gör inte markoolio till hiphoppare, hsh
<Philip5> Ezim: nej jag är ingen fiskefantast även om jag tycker det är rätt kul de gånger jag gör det
<maxjezy> kodein: han säger ju sig vara hiphoppare
<maxjezy> vem är du att ta det ifrån honom?
<kodein> så det är vad man säger sig vara som räknas?
<maxjezy> ja
<kodein> ok. jag är statschef.
<maxjezy> finns det en hiphop tull som kontrollerar saken?
<maxjezy> inte nog med baggy eller bling, next.
<swecarp> Philip5:  kollar inte du på fotboll
<blippe> hiphop är ingen livstil, det är en hobby, typ som frimärksamlande!
<kodein> man kan väl knappast vara så mycket till hiphoppare om man sysslar med popmusik
<maxjezy> kodein: varför inte?
<kodein> för att popmusik inte hör till "livsstilen"
<maxjezy> inte?
<Philip5> swecarp: på damfotboll eller?
<maxjezy> kodein: mr hiphop police
<Ezim> Philip5: okej. förstår.
<kodein> nej, den musik som förknippas med hiphop är den musikstil som kallas just hiphop
<kodein> maxjezy: hiphoppresident, om jag får be.
<blippe> "my name is dave, and I am here to say, hiphop suxxors and so do your buttsors! "
<kodein> hej dave
<maxjezy> alla får själva avgöra vad de tycker om hiphop
<maxjezy> finns inga regler
<kodein> det finns regler.
<blippe> maxjezy: max cheesy!
<kodein> jag som hiphoppresident har själv satt upp dem.
<maxjezy> blippe: dipp med chips!
<maxjezy> kodein: du får komma på något eget
<blippe> Det är jävligt cheesy att sitta och påstå att något inte har regler, man får lixom göra som man vill.
<maxjezy> du vet att jag nicka hiphoppresident
<kodein> maxjezy: tyvärr, men vem är du att ta ifrån mig mitt ämbete?
<blippe> Det är sånt femtonåriga små {kickers,punks,rappers} etc säger oxå.
<gecko> Imorgon blir det en härlig känsla att åka och skriva under uppsägningen av vår lägenhet :)
<blippe> gecko: najs. Vart flyttar du?
<kodein> jaha, soc drar in bidraget?
<gecko> Jag har köpt ett hus
<maxjezy> kodein: vi tänker olika om saker o ting
<kodein> tja, ett sådant kostar väl inte många tjugor i de där trakterna
<maxjezy> nu är det agnes - release me
<blippe> nog för att bidragen ska vara stora, men det där är ju löjligt!
<gecko> kodein< Det kostar nog fler tjugor än du kan slanta upp kontant iaf
<kodein> med tanke på att jag sällan bryr mig om att ha kontanter, ja.
<swecarp> gecko:  blir det stadens webhotell eller
<gecko> swecarp<  Ja nog ska det planeras för diverse internetgrejor :)
<swecarp> gecko:  låter bra
<gecko> swecarp< Mycket kablar blir det :)
<swecarp> gecko:  har du inte hört talas om trådlöst
<gecko> swecarp< Jodå. Men jag vill inte köra servrar på wifi
<kodein> det är hsh intressant att du har så pass god insyn i min ekonomi. jag har ju mig veterligen inte avslöjat lika mycket om min livssituation som du har om din förtidspensionering osv
<gecko> Och?
<kodein> och ingenting.
<maxjezy> vad äre med alla idag
<maxjezy> värsta tråkiga humöret
<kodein> bara en stilla betraktelse.
<gecko> kodein< En vädjan. Låt mig slippa din sk betraktelser gällande mig. Tack på förhand
<kodein> gecko: /ignore kodein
<gecko> Ska inte behövas sådant för vuxna
<kodein> gecko: en vädjan tillbaks, ge fan i att hålla på mot mig som jag just gjorde mot dig.
<Ezim> gecko: :) ignore är bra uppfinning. :P
<gecko> Ezim< Förvissso. Men jag anser att det inte ska beöva nyttjas
 * swecarp tror att Ezim  sätter honom på ignor
<kodein> gecko: har du slutat slå din fru?
<Ezim> :P
<gecko> kodein< Men nu jävlar får du ge dig
<Ezim> gecko: ibland så är det bästa lösningen.
<kodein> "nej", med andra ord?
<gecko> Snacka om ugrundade personangrepp
<Ezim> gecko: strunta i kodein... han vill bara provocera dig
<kodein> inte alls som dina "ugrundade" gentemot mig, nej.
<kodein> Ezim: har du slutat slå geckos fru?
<kodein> ;)
<gecko> Ezim< Jo jag vet. Han hade nog betong i sanlådan som barn
<kodein> sandlådan*
<Ezim> kodein: :) jag har ju ej slutat slå dig..
<maxjezy> bättre betong i sandlådan än batong i bakhålan!
<gecko> Nä nu skippar jag detta skitsnack
<kodein> jag har förresten också köpt hus.
<kodein> gecko: vi blir grannar!
<realubot> einand: Det gick att trigga buggen i Fx.
<maxjezy> wb realubot the almight one!
<maxjezy> nu verkar svtplay funka bättre
<realubot> maxjezy: QSS gör ju så att du kan ställa in vilken bandbredd olika personer/program ska ha.
<realubot> maxjezy: Dock har jag svårt att tro att det är det som skapar problemet på svtplay.se.
<einand> realubot: ?
<maxjezy> realubot: nej verkligen inte :)
<maxjezy> jag kom emot knappen av misstag för att någon köpt en router eller något
<maxjezy> klart som fan ja ska pilla på min router då
<maxjezy> och hitta en dold knapp
<maxjezy> i panelen
<maxjezy> som sätter igång QSS
<maxjezy> Quick secure setup
<maxjezy> eller något sånt
<maxjezy> vare
<einand> det var suga
<maxjezy> well, det är borta igen.
<realubot> maxjezy: Nour El-Refai och Laleh spelar ju i helt olika divisioner. Laleh är ju riktigt talangfull och duktig.
<maxjezy> realubot:  Nour är skön
<maxjezy> båda är bra
<maxjezy> musikhjälpen nour
<realubot> maxjezy: Äh, jag tänkter på QoS. :S
<realubot> maxjezy: Jag gillar inte Nour. Tycker hon är talanglös precis som 99% av alla ståuppare i Sverige. Dom borde sätta sig ner helt enkelt.
<realubot> Värst är Betnér. En människa som har byggt sin karriär på att spela tuff på scen.
<maxjezy> realubot: okej, ståupp vet jag inte
<maxjezy> har inte sett henne ståuppa
<realubot> Adde Malmberg, Babben och Lennie Norman är lite roliga men Schyffert, Wahlbeck, El-Refai ... no way.
<maxjezy> tycker standup inte är så fett öht
<maxjezy> svensk är oftast keff
<realubot> maxjezy: JAg håller med dig.
<_Trullo> Peter Wahlbeck e grym
<realubot> Dessutom är Markoolio hiphopare.
<_Trullo> Schyffert oxo
<realubot> Nej.
<realubot> Dom är tråkiga.
<maxjezy> håller med, men stand up på svenska blir aldrig skoj
<realubot> Schyffert har aldrig varit bra. Hans karriär bygger på att han har fått leka med Johan Rehborg och Robert Gustavsson.
<maxjezy> håller med
<maxjezy> han är sämst
<_Trullo> den där 90's showen han gjorde va bra
<realubot> _Trullo: Den var i.o.f.s. helt ok.
<_Trullo> Robert Gustafsson kör ju bara samma grej hela tiden
<gecko> Goda nyheter. Telia backar från Skype-blockering
<_Trullo> spottar o fräser
<maxjezy> magnus bettner känns som en flashback tönt
<maxjezy> vet inte varför men allt material han har kommer från flashback känns det som
<kodein> jag såg honom lajv en gång. han uttalade smedjebacken fel.
<kodein> "smäschebacken". wtf
<gecko> Inte för jag har telia hemma. Men det kan förkomma i plattan eller mobilen
<_Trullo> nån som köpt det där telia play+?
<_Trullo> man får 6 månader gratis.. men är det 2 års abonemang då?
<einand> _Trullo: jag lirar det
<_Trullo> kör du det där storpaketet?
<realubot> gecko: Det är gamla nyheter. Jag länkade till nyheten innan i dag.
<maxjezy> _Trullo: jag har testat viaplay och det är nice iaf
<einand> jo, är väl motsvarande det jag tog
<maxjezy> prisvärt
<einand> viaplay suger
<einand> kräver silverlight
<_Trullo> jag snackar play+ nu
<realubot> Där gick det bort.
<_Trullo> kräver silverlight oxo
<einand> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/334732_10150899673052997_236391672_o.jpg
<einand> nä
<maxjezy> einand: viaplay har bra material iaf
<maxjezy> vet inte, har inte testat andra tjänster
<einand> jo, kollade häromdagen, såg bättre ut än för ett år sedan
<gecko> realubot< Ok. Det blev önskereprisen mao
<realubot> akamaihd.net? Varför använder Facebook den adressen?
<einand> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/334732_10150899673052997_236391672_o.jpg
<einand> den har högre kvalitet
<kodein> för att akamai är en jäkligt stor leverantör av CDN
<kodein> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Akamai_Technologies#Customers
<gecko> Nu är det dags att kojja så jag orkar upp och resa imorgon
<maxjezy> var köper man Transferpapper
<maxjezy> för tygtryck
<realubot> CDN?
<kodein> content delivery network.
<realubot> Jaha.
<einand> Ant The movie http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CaHdImmPZ_4
<Ezim> Philip5: det regnar som fasiken
<kodein> hörde att regnet kom till uppsala nu, ja.
<maxjezy> einand: varför reklam på sidan?
<einand> reklam?
<einand> jag har inte reklam
<realubot> Det är väl youtube som tjänar en hacka på einands verk.
<einand> ingen reklam för mig
<einand> urk, är där på sidan
<einand> maxjezy: det är ju inget man kan påverka själv
<realubot> einand: Barnpartiet? Hr Pirtatpartiet bytt namn?
<einand> realubot: nej?
<realubot> *Piratpartiet
<realubot> einand: Var köpte du din RPi?
<maxjezy> einand: du lät tuben lägga musik på ditt klipp?
<einand> maxjezy: japp
<einand> realubot: england
<maxjezy> einand: antagligen musikern som ska ha sin slant då
<maxjezy> vill du slippa det, finns det många musiker som bjuder på gratis musik
<einand> maxjezy: ok, kanske
<kodein> det är ju bara att fördärva för de stackars riktiga musikerna.
<einand> maxjezy: blir faktiskt lite irirterad, då det står att det är royalty free musik under cc licensen
<maxjezy> einand: http://incompetech.com/m/c/royalty-free/
<maxjezy> bara ändra så försvinner reklamen
<maxjezy> såg att tuben även kladdat ner några videos av mig
<maxjezy> får ta tag i det någon dag
<einand> maxjezy: bryr mig faktiskt inte så mycket, dom kan gärna få några kronor
<einand> orkar inte rencoda filmen för ljudet skull
<Philip5> einand: har du köpt någon nikon 35/1.8 G? Jag står i valet och kvalet att köpa en men känner att det kanske är att kasta pengarna i sjön för jag kommer kanske bara använda den ett tag och sedan är det bye bye
<Philip5> einand: jag har ju en 17-50/2.8 som täcker 35 men är ju inte riktigt 1.8 och inte riktigt lika skarp men nästan
<einand> Philip5: inte ännu, blir nog att jag gifter mig i stället
<Philip5> inte lätt med alla dessa beslut
<Philip5> gifter dig? och när skulle det ske?
<einand> augusti eller september
<Philip5> oj då
<maxjezy> då blire fest minsan!
<swecarp> einand:  blir hela ubuntu-se inbjudna
<einand> tyvär inte
<einand> eller, jo, om ni samlar ihop till ett objektiv till mig, ni kan välja mellan ett för 17k eller 135k beroende pår hur många ni är som kommer
<maxjezy> om alla ger 100 kr var
<maxjezy> men då vill vi ha smörgåstårta
<einand> om ni vill ha smörgås tårta måste ni ge 129kr+moms
<maxjezy> då vill vi ha bärs!
<einand> maxjezy: its a deal
<maxjezy> men då måste det bli i augusti
<maxjezy> annars har ja inte tid
<einand> hum..
<einand> maxjezy: tja
<einand> tjo
<maxjezy> Philip5: ska vi gå på bröllop?
<einand> alla med kamera är inbjudna ;)
<maxjezy> einand: se till att någon har fet videokamera
<maxjezy> så kan vi implentera lite CG i filmen sen
<maxjezy> en alien kanske som kommer efter klänningen
<maxjezy> som sen spyr upp singen
<maxjezy> ringe
<Ezim> vem gifter sig?
<Ezim> :) jag måste vara bjuden
<kes0> segoflic: Har du smutskastat ditt gamla nick eller bara bytt sådär på random?
<kes0> ALLAHU AKBAR
<segoflic> kes0: Det här är mitt ordinarie nick :)
<kes0> segoflic: Jaha se där
<kes0> Är realubot bannad igen?
<kodein> det var han inte för 100 minuter sedan.
<segoflic> kes0: :D
<morten77> hejhopp, flaggan i topp?
<K350> Jag vill kunna koppla min DV kamera till datorn, använda den som webcam och spela in till något behändigt videoformat direkt i datorn. Tips, råd, förslag?
<morten77> låter ju nice. är väl inte alla videokameror som kan köras så antar jag. de flesta insisterar väl på att spara ner till minneskortet i vad det nu är för format som kameran brukar spara i eller?
<maxjezy> K350: vet att min canon funkade att göra så med
<maxjezy> använde den som webcam till msn
<K350> maxjezy: Aha, Jag har för mig att det fungerade med min kamera på den tidne jag använde windows. Hm, känner du till några program jag skulle kunna kika på?
<maxjezy> canon xm2 hade jag
<maxjezy> jag använde min bara i windows
<K350> maxjezy: ehm, jag kommer inte ens ihåg namnet på min kamera lol
<morten77> vad brukar man ha för program till normala webcams? ja förutom amsn och sånnt menar jag
<maxjezy> finns ett program för cli
<Markk> TinyChat
<maxjezy> tror det heter webcam
<K350> maxjezy: Inte en susning. Jag är en total novis på det hrä området
<K350> maxjezy: hm..ska kika på tiny och se vad det är för något
<maxjezy> K350: testa vlc annars
<maxjezy> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=143732
<maxjezy> typ sådär
<Markk> K350: Trodde du menade vad man använde en webcam till.
<Markk> maxjezy: TinyChat är ingen programvara, utan bara en hemsida/webtjänst där man kan gruppchatta med webcams.
<maxjezy> K350: testa cheese
<maxjezy> det är ett program för att visa webcam bild
<maxjezy> och lite effekter finns där med att leka med
<maxjezy> så ser du om din cam dyker upp som alternativ iaf
<K350> maxjezy: Ah, det har var ju lite info :-)
<maxjezy> det finns ett program som heter camstudio
<K350> maxjezy: Hm, det ska nog inte vara "webcam" jag ska inte dela video. Bara kunna se på skärmen när jag spelar in....
<maxjezy> det är väldigt skumt program
<K350> maxjezy: kikar på camstudio.....
<maxjezy> men kanska skoj
<maxjezy> mycket funktioner
<maxjezy> svårt att installera har jag för mig, och koden är säkert hemsk
<maxjezy> http://www.linuxnewshere.com/index.php/web-cam-studio-linux-mint-9-virtual-webcam-apps
<maxjezy> där är programmet jag prata om
<K350> maxjezy: aj då...uff..inte så lätt när man inte kan ett dyft om ämnet heller
<K350> maxjezy: kikar på länken.....
<maxjezy> http://www.ws4gl.org/
<maxjezy> där laddar du skiten
<maxjezy> bättre cam program finns nog inte till linux
<K350> maxjezy: hm. om det fanns något som finns i föråden...googlar här.......
<Ezim> maxjezy: guvcview bra grejer
<K350> maxjezy: skumt att det inte finns i ubuntus föråd
<maxjezy> ja, de är säkert fulkod
<Ezim> maxjezy: guvcveiw? neee.
<maxjezy> Ezim: webcamstudioforlinux
<maxjezy> http://www.ws4gl.org/download/installing-on-ubuntu
<maxjezy> där är länken Ezim
<K350> ...han gon....läser på...brb
<Ezim> maxjezy: aldrig testat.
<Ezim> maxjezy: har du testat guvcview?
<maxjezy> nej, jag har ingen dv camera
<Ezim> maxjezy: du som kör linuxmint har testat "deras" verktyg för ta screencast?
<maxjezy> nej, jag kör recordmydesktop
<maxjezy> tycker det funkar fint
<maxjezy> cli
<maxjezy> tuben tar emot .ogv nu
<maxjezy> så det är nice
<maxjezy> behöver inte convert anymore
<Ezim> maxjezy: kör själv recordmydesktop
<Ezim> en del gillar kazam mer
<Ezim> nya chrome .... innebär nya flash för linux
<maxjezy> vet ni det där spelet (test simulator) där man ska undvika 4 kuber i en kub
<maxjezy> man styr bort en kub med musen
<maxjezy> mins inte vad det heter
<maxjezy> någon som är duktig på javascript spel?
<maxjezy> kan man sakta ner spelet i browsern på något underligt vis?
<realubot> maxjezy: Har du testat Chrome-extension Psykopaint?
<maxjezy> realubot: nepp
<maxjezy> vad är det?
<maxjezy> realubot: kan du inte hjälpa mig med en grej
<maxjezy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5CzVlPn3tGs&feature=youtu.be
<maxjezy> där är ett spel som är en swf fil
<maxjezy> jag vill sega ner spelet i browsern
<maxjezy> any ideas how to do that?
<maxjezy> to rank big time highscore!
<realubot> maxjezy: Jag vet inte hur man gör det. :)
<maxjezy> jag testade ändra priority för chrome i systemmonitor
<maxjezy> men det funkar inte
<realubot> maxjezy: Det förvånar mig inte. För priority gör väl bara så att andra program får företräde om resurserna inte räcker?
<maxjezy> jo, och jag har resurser
 * realubot <3 Adblock Plus.
<realubot> Det absolut bästa addon:et till Firefox.
<K350> /c/c
#ubuntu-se 2012-06-27
<maxjezy> svn, är det bara linux som använder?
<maxjezy> jag har source, kan någon bygga åt mig?
<maxjezy> http://cheatengine.org/downloads.php
<maxjezy> behöver det programmet till linux
<maxjezy> äre svårt o lösa?
<maxjezy> äh, installerar windows i vbox så länge :)
<maxjezy> säkert svårt att bygga paketet till linux
<realubot> Sover alla?
<maxjezy> inte jag
<maxjezy> jag installerar windows xp
<maxjezy> så jag kan köra cheat engine
<maxjezy> så jag kan sega ner flash spel
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> shit, tog bara någon minut att installera
<maxjezy> installern sa 39 minuter
<maxjezy> fattar inte varför jag inte har internet i vbox
<maxjezy> i windows xp
<realubot> maxjezy: Varför då?
<realubot> Ah, så du slipper dual boot menar du?
<maxjezy> jo
<maxjezy> ja ska bara använda windows för att köra ett program snabbt
<realubot> Mm, jag hade gärna haft en Windows 7 vbox-installation.
<realubot> Dock så tycker jag att Windows går segt i vbox även om man tilldelar det mycket RAM. Jag vet inte om det är att det virtuella systemet samsas med Linux om hårddisken eller vad det här som gör det.
<realubot> brb
<maxjezy> !ping
<ubot2> pinga dig själv ;-) dioderna på min vänstra sida ömmar verkligen
<speedxco1e> Jag behöver tips kring min säkerhetspolicy.
<maxjezy> !ping
<ubot2> pinga dig själv ;-) dioderna på min vänstra sida ömmar verkligen
<speedxco1e> Kommer jobba med laptop ute på olika uppdrag i framtiden. Och planen är att sy in microsd-kort i olika klädesplagg. I dessa ska min privatekey finnas på på gpg volym med starkt lösenord.
<speedxco1e> kommer även lagra en del server urler osv, som jag behöver på den volymen.
<speedxco1e> tanken är att om jag blir bestulen på allt, så ska något av microsd korten kanske ändå finnas kvar.
<speedxco1e> Så jag iaf kan kan leta upp en android mobil, köra connectbot och vara på banan igen.
<speedxco1e> Sen köpa ny dator osv.
<maxjezy> realubot: jag fick faktiskt xp att snurra på ganska fint
<maxjezy> har du installerat gäst tilläg?
<maxjezy> det rappa på skiten som fasiken
<realubot> maxjezy: Ja. Jag har anvätn Guest additions.
<realubot> Det har inte gjort någon större skillnad på hastigheten.
<realubot> maxjezy: Hade du WinXP i vbox på samma disk som värdsystemet då?
<maxjezy> jopp
<maxjezy> först installera jag med 192 mb minne
<maxjezy> det funka inte alls bra
<maxjezy> sen med 2 gb
<maxjezy> det funka bättre
<maxjezy> när jag körde med 8 gb så ladda inte ens windows :)
<realubot> Windows XP finns ju bara i 32-bitar (tror jag) och det har inte stöd för mer än 4GB ju.
<realubot> Det kanske var det som gjorde att det inte fungerade med 8GB?
<realubot> XP finns/fanns för 64-bitars men jag tror inte det är standard.
<maxjezy> ska testa dra ner cpu hastigheten om det hjälper att göra spelet segare
<maxjezy> fick inte cheat engine att fungera
<realubot> maxjezy: Det verkar krångligt det där.
<maxjezy> ja, men ja ska fixa det
<maxjezy> fan va segt xp är nu när ja skala ner processorns kapacitet
<maxjezy> motsatt effekt, spelet blir segt men också segare att styra
<maxjezy> svårare dvs
<maxjezy> realubot: du vet att du kan gå in på settings och ställa in där hur många processorer osv som ska användas?
<maxjezy> speeda up och ner systemet
<maxjezy> i vbox
<realubot> maxjezy: Mm.
<realubot> Ah, skönt. Jag har ändrat tidsintervallet för smooth autoscroll från 200 och 400 till 50 och 100 i Firefox about:config. Passade på att sätta numlines till 10 också så att man kommer någon vart när man skrollar. :D
<realubot> Pin as App Tab i Fx/Chromium är ju riktigt nice. :D
<gecko> Godmorgon grymma värld. Skulle ut på en resa idag. Men det får vara
<coobra> varför ?
<coobra> kör bara kör
<coobra> ;D
<maxjezy> morrn!
<Barre> morrn morrn
<amelia> Barre!!!
<maxjezy> här har ni favoritögonblicket från gårdagens allsång på skansen http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6PybsMoHIGg&feature=youtu.be
<maxjezy> klippt av mig!
<Barre> amelia: tjenis.
<amelia> Barre: läget?
<HeMan> Morrn!
<amelia> hej HeMan
<HeMan> sprang på en läskig lvm-bug i rhel i går
<HeMan> kör man pvmove på en pv som har flera lv'ar kan den pv man flyttar till bli suspended...
<whomee>  ni har ingen aning om hur man skulle kunna göra för att se vilken process det är som fuckar med /dev/null ? misstänker att något script eller liknande på systemet raderar /dev/null och skapar om det som en tom fil bara. vilket får konstiga saker att hända på systemet.
<kodein> lsof
<HeMan> det ska gå logga vilka processer som öppnar vissa filer
<HeMan> sitter och försöker komma på vad det heter
<HeMan> lsof visar bara vilka filer som processerna har öppet just nu
<HeMan> om inte annat kan man låta apparmor göra det
<Barre> amelia: jo tack, det är bra. Precis tbx från en 25min promenad, längre pallar jag inte i denna värme... sjukt hett.. själv då?
<Barre> HeMan: auditd ?
<ibm> spacebug- hur är det
<ibm> spacebug-  snälla kan du hjälpa mig med att få bort de onödiga filerna så att jag kan installera om ubuntu om du vill kan jag ge dig tillfällig access till min dator jag kommer ändå installera om ubuntu vill du ha inloggnings uppgifterna eller
<kodein> om du ska installera om så kommer ju allt som varit installerat på nuvarande ubuntut att försvinna, så det finns ju noll och ingen mening att behöva ta bort en massa saker.
<ibm> jo då för att jag kommer inte att formatera /home partitionen den ska jag ha kvar
<kodein> det är inga program installerade på /home
<ibm> jo det har jag K350 har lagt till grejer där som jag inte får bort kompilerings filer och onödiga filer
<kodein> är det för tidigt för en stadig whisky, tro?
<ibm> K350 har lagt de men jag förstår inte varför han har låtit de kvar
<kodein> ta bort dem, då.
<kodein> hur tar du bort filer i windows? samma sätt.
<Barre> HeMan: auditctl -a entry,always -S all -F pid=XXXX
<ibm> nej det funkar inte
<Barre> HeMan: där XXX är processID för processen du vill "övervaka"... kan kanske vara det du söker
<ibm> jag har inte rättigheter
<Ezim> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ubuntu_beefy_ivy&num=1
<kodein> skaffa rättigheter då.
<Ezim> intressant jämförelse... fedora 17 verkar vara bättre än 12.04 i många avseenden när det kommer till prestanda
<ibm> kodein hur då även med sudo funkar det inte
<HeMan> Barre: det var för att räkna ut vilken process som sabbar /dev/null, så man har inget processid
<kodein> "funkar inte"
<kodein> Ge en lite bättre felbeskrivning än så.
<ibm> kodein om du vill kan jag ge dig tillfällig access till min dator
<Ezim> kan också bero på fedora kommer med 3.3 istället för 3.2 som Ubuntu gör.
<kodein> ibm: jag vill inte ha någon access över huvud taget till din dator.
<maxjezy> någon som vet om en gammal polisradio fungerar idag?
<Barre> HeMan: auditctl -w /dev/null -p wa
<maxjezy> att lyssna på poliser med
<maxjezy> eller har de bytt tech?
<ibm> kodein varför inte det är ju jag som tar risken
<HeMan> whomee: ^^ Barre's meddelande
<whomee> tillbaka!
<whomee> oj här hade ni skrivit lite om de ja HeMan och Barre
<whomee> Barre: ska testa detta! tackar
<ibm> kodein du kan försöka om du har lust
<kodein> ibm: skulle du kunna göra ls -la ~ i en terminal och pejsta till en pastebin
<Barre> HeMan: eller nått... då loggas alla skrivningar och append som körs mot /dev/null
<Barre> ahhh... det var whomee och inte HeMan som undrade (solsting här?)
<HeMan> Barre: käft! du dricker säkert kall öl också?
<Barre> HeMan: inte än... men snart
<HeMan> Barre: jobbigt att vara på vaccination!
<Barre> HeMan: hahah... eller hur...
<Barre> HeMan: jag hade ett 20-tal mail från kunder och kollegor som hade uppmärksammat det, en kund skrev: I hope you have a good time, that is if you're on vacation. If you're on a week long vaccination, poor you!
<HeMan> Barre: :)
<kodein> ibm: EN PASTEBIN SA JAG! INTE I PRIVMSG
<kodein> ibm: http://pastebin.com/ använd detta, det går 250 gånger fortare än att du floodar mig i privmsg, till att börja med.
<kodein> jag fick inte heller ens i närheten av hela listningen, så lägg det i en pastebin som jag sa från början så kan jag faktiskt läsa skiten
<ibm> kodein här får du länken http://pastebin.com/nfAanLuW
<kodein> okej. och vilka av de katalogerna/filerna är det du vill ta bort?
<ibm> de han har lagt jag vet inte vilka alla är
<ibm> alltså som finns på partitionen /home
<kodein> och vilka kataloger där är det du försökt ta bort?
<kodein> för av de listade där finns det inga som har med nåt byggande av program att göra
<ibm> de som finns på mitt skrivbord det kanske finns ännu mer än de på mitt skrivbord
<kodein> ls -la ~/Skrivbord TILL EN PASTEBIN
<HeMan> Barre: nått för din nästa hemmaserver, http://www.supermicro.nl/products/chassis/4U/417/SC417E16-RJBOD1.cfm
<ibm> jag kan inte längre använda pastebin det står att jag inte är inloggad hur kommer det sig det gick första gången vad har hänt
<kodein> istället för att försöka redigera pejsten du gjort (för det måste man vara inloggad för) kan du gå till http://pastebin.com/ och pejsta i den tomma rutan som finns där
<kodein> HeMan: det där börjar ju likna nåt.
<kodein> HeMan: man kommer att tänka på de fina Sun Storage J4500, t.ex.
<HeMan> kodein: mmm
<ibm> ja du har rätt nu funkar det igen http://pastebin.com/jtkkCEAw
<kodein> återigen finns det inget där som du inte har rättigheterna att ta bort.
<HeMan> kodein: http://www.supermicro.nl/products/chassis/4U/847/SC847E26-RJBOD1.cfm om du vill kör 3.5"
<HeMan> kodein: eller http://www.supermicro.nl/products/chassis/4U/847/SC847E26-R1K28LP.cfm om du vill ha din dator i din storagelåda
<ibm> den går inte bort grafisk
<Barre> HeMan: fantastisk, men för dyr för mig :(
<HeMan> Barre: det är ju bara att kvitta den mot nästkommande semester!
<Barre> HeMan: vi släpper snart en 5-rackunit diskhylla med 84st 3.5"   det du ;P
<ibm> har försökt med terminalen men har inte tillräckligt kunskap
<HeMan> Barre: trevligt!
<Barre> HeMan: nej, nu måste jag ta ett svalkande dopp i poolen och knäcka en iskall pilsner... ha det ;P
<HeMan> Barre: nu kommer det ju 4 TB-diskar
<HeMan> Barre: neeej, vänta, jag ska ju jiddra storage med dig
<Barre> HeMan: stämmer, frågan är om vi kommer lansera dessa eller om vi "väntar" på större diskar... jag vet faktiskt inte...
<HeMan> Barre: allt för att du ska slippa bada i iskalla poolen...
<ibm> kodein den går inte bort grafisk
<ibm> kodein har försökt med terminalen men har inte tillräckligt kunskap
<Barre> HeMan: innan vi sålde vår disktillverkning till WD så hade vi en 100TB disk på labbet... tar ca: 8 år för den att komma ut på marknaden (om den lanseras).. det är mycket..
<HeMan> Barre: 8 PB i en låda...
<Barre> HeMan: läste också att seagate har 100-300TB 3.5" diskar på G, släpps (enlig dem) runt 2020 (alltså om åtta år). det är möjligt med HAMR istället för perpendicular recording...
<Barre> HeMan: nu.... bada :D
<HeMan> Barre: neeej! inte bada!
<HeMan> Barre: sitt här med mig u
<Barre> *plums*
<Ezim> HakanS: skulle du köra kubuntu, om kubuntu teamet fick för sig att vara direkt baserad på debian?
<HakanS> Ezim: Tveksamt.
<Ezim> HakanS: då gillar du verkligen ubuntu.
<HakanS> Ezim: Ja, jag gillar filosofin.
<Ezim> HakanS: då bör du ju gilla debians ännu mer :).
<kodein> HeMan: haha, ja, det är nog det senare
<kodein> Barre: börjar man spara nu så kanske man har råd med nån 100TB lagom tills de lanseras, då ;)
<maxjezy> ny dag, nya möjligheter!
<kodein> ibm: sudo rm -r ~/Skrivbord/dbo
<Barre> kodein: disk har man ALLTID råd men, men chassi är jag för snål för :P
<kodein> Barre: chassi? när det finns eltejp
<Barre> kodein: precis
<Ezim> HakanS: det jag gillar med kubuntu är att de arbetar på ett mycket bättre sätt med uppströms/debian än vad ubuntu verkar göra.
<Ezim> HakanS: debian har ju två iso-avbild, en med där allt är fritt från blob tom kärnan.
<maxjezy> nice, windows xp bootar under 3 sekunder
<Ezim> det är ju hardcore
<maxjezy> iofs i virtuelbox men :)
<kodein> tänk så fort dos 6.22 bootar
<Ezim> maxjezy: det kommit ny version av google chrome med nya flash.
<Ezim> 11.3 är :) här nu.
<Ezim> flash/ppapi
 * Barre hade en tochiba med prommad dos 3.1, den bootade snabbt
<Barre> *toshiba
<maxjezy> Ezim: jag kör 20.0.1132.43 m
<maxjezy> versionen
<Ezim> maxjezy: fungerar svtplay bättre nu?
<Ezim> för mig så har svtplay alltid fungerat, dock hade dom egna strular under en match med tyskland :).
<maxjezy> Ezim: det var nog svtplay som strulade
<maxjezy> realubot hade ju problem med
<maxjezy> de som inte upplevde problem hade nog tur
<maxjezy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8O2EM5EcZw8
<HakanS> Ezim: Det jag gillar med Ubuntu är filosofin med lokala gemenskaper som et sätt att sprida Ubuntu, samt för att få fler att engagera sig.
<Ezim> maxjezy: länge sedan man lyssna på advance patrol.
<maxjezy> japp
<maxjezy> synd att de inte finns längre
<Ezim> HakanS: ubuntu gör bra jobb med locos generellt. dock vill man engagera sig så är väl uppströms bäst då det påverkar ubuntu i långa loppet.
<Ezim> maxjezy: håller med. dom är bra.
<HakanS> Ezim: Det beror ju på hur man vill engagera sig.
<maxjezy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8rii3uiuGBQ&feature=related
<maxjezy> den låten ger rysningar
<maxjezy> nästan så tårar faller
<Ezim> maxjezy: ken ring är nog en av de allra bästa svenska hiphoparna.
<Ezim> maxjezy: den låten är klassiker. minns när den släpptes.
<maxjezy> fattar inte att man tar livet av sig sådär, barn o allt.
<Ezim> maxjezy: sant. är så svag för skånsk hiphop.
<Ezim> maxjezy: tycker faktiskt svensk hiphop har blivit bättre nu än på länge.
<Ezim> kanske för att den inte är lika mainstream längre
<Ezim> maxjezy: har du hört medinas nya album? den är sk-t rakt igenom.
<maxjezy> nepp :)
<maxjezy> minns du dj taro?
<maxjezy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kCymRx9lvvw&feature=plcp
<maxjezy> crazy old
<Ezim> maxjezy: bra, dock fattar jag inte vad han gör nu.
<Ezim> natural bond var bra
<maxjezy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kLILdFBFCLM
<maxjezy> den där är skadat het
<Ezim> maxjezy: den är riktigt bra. också gamla :) låtar som fortfarande värmer en.
<Ezim> rusiak fumlar nu med rock eller vad han sysslar med
<Ezim> han var 1 av de bättre svenska hiphoparna vars röst passa engelsk hiphop
<maxjezy> jo, ken och russiak på engelska är fett
<Ezim> maxjezy: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vZ-MYrSDObI&feature=related
<Ezim> minns du den?
<Ezim> får fortfarande gåshud
<maxjezy> ah
<maxjezy> farsan dog i cancer, jobbigt att leva med cancersjuka i sin närhet
<kodein> ja, bättre att skicka iväg dem nånstans. till en ö, kanske.
<Ezim> maxjezy: beklagar din sorg. min morbror gick bort i cancer.
<maxjezy> jag orkade inte ens vara i hans närhet då
<kodein> en kompis kompis kusins klasskompis med.
<maxjezy> var ganska ung så de är längesen
<maxjezy> din med Ezim
<kodein> och, förstås, morfar, farfar, farmor, gammelfarbror
<maxjezy> och kodein, din med
<Ezim> kodein: är allt skämt för dig?
<kodein> inte allt.
<kodein> jag förstår dock inte riktigt var kopplingen till ubuntu och fri mjukvara är
<Ezim> kodein: vi får ju chatta om off-topic.
<Ezim> så vad är ditt problem?
<kodein> vi får vara ontopic nån gång i veckan också, antar jag.
<kodein> klarar adobe reader att läsa ps-filer?
<Ezim> http://solusos.com/blog/2012/06/solusos-2-alpha-5-released/
<Ezim> grymt vacker gnome dist
<Ezim> utvecklaren har verkligen känsla för stil
<maxjezy> japp
<maxjezy> vad är det för något?
<maxjezy> bra?
<maxjezy> förutom design?
<Ezim> maxjezy: baserad på debian stable.
<Ezim> så den är nog bra
<Ezim> han kör debian stable och med nyare program samt kärna tydligen
<Ezim> smart kombination
<kodein> så, debian stable, bortsett från debian stable
<Ezim> kommer nog ta en titt på den när den släpps stabilt. tror den blir den när wheezy släpps som stable.
<kodein> det känns ju lite som theseusparadoxen. man tar debian stable, men byter ut allt
<maxjezy> vissa program utvecklas så snabbt att stable inte duger
<Ezim> maxjezy: det är i för också sant, därför tycker jag utvecklaren har bra koncept.
<Ezim> stabil core
<Ezim> med nyare programpaket
<maxjezy> precis
<maxjezy> stable duger kanske för vanliga surfaren osv
<maxjezy> men videoredigerare osv
<maxjezy> de behöver lite nyare
<kodein> men då kan man ju lika gärna köra debian testing
<maxjezy> jojo, men designen var ju nice på denna
<kodein> man kan väl skinna sin gnom på wheezy med, gissar jag
<kodein> det känns lite som att "jahapp, nu har jag bytt bakgrundsbild, då kan jag packa det som en ny dist"
<kodein> många av de där ubuntu-remixerna som var legio åtminstone tidigare var ju typ så
<maxjezy> annars kan man se det som såhär, shit, de här grabbarna har fixat nice design och så
<maxjezy> it just might turn out really sexy
<maxjezy> keepin a eye on this one
<maxjezy> sen, WOW, fckn awsm shit!
<maxjezy> nu skiter jag i detta
<kodein> för det går ju inte att t.ex. paketera skinnandet till diverse olika distributioner såsom debian och ubuntu.
<maxjezy> de kanske har planer på att gå längre?
<kodein> ja, man kan ju spekulera hejvilt
<Ezim> kodein: nja jag tror han som står bakom gjort hel del arbeta med gnome 3.
<maxjezy> aja, ni kan svälta, jag ska boka pizza
<Ezim> så det känns och upplevs som gnome 2 utan för den delen köra mate
<maxjezy> meh, måste vänta en timme till tills de börjar utkörningen
<ibm> kodein jag är tillbaka har försökt med det du sa men den säger att den är skrivskyddat kolla http://pastebin.com/XQTCLCh2
<ibm> kodein så hur gör man då
<Enigma> goderafton
<ibm> vet någon annan hur man får bort de http://pastebin.com/XQTCLCh2
<Ezim> einand: har du följt utvecklingen dma-buf prime i 3.5 kärnan?
<amelia> ibm: rm -rf
<Ezim> einand: tror med 3.5 så kommer stödetför optimus vara bättre stöd av kärnan.
<kodein> ibm: sudo rm -rf ~/Skrivbord/dbo
<ibm> kodein och amelia det funkar ändå inte http://pastebin.com/czR4PdHF
<kodein> ibm: kan du visa resultatet av ls -l /home/ibm/Skrivbord/dbo/nautilus-dropbox-1.4.0.tar.bz2
<einand> [Cehörde det
<maxjezy> http://www.svt.se/svts/article151083.svt/ALTERNATES/small/default_title
<maxjezy> sjuk bild, ännu sjukare text till
<ibm> kodein här får du länken http://pastebin.com/DYPBqf7x
<einand> jag slängde in mint idag
<Enigma> mint e nice
<kodein> tja, jag ser inget som skulle hindra att det går att ta bort.
<ibm> kodein varför går den inte bort då
<kodein> jag. vet. inte.
<einand> ibm: vad vill du göra med den?
<maxjezy> körs filen i något program
<maxjezy> wb realubot
<realubot> http://www.expressen.se/nyheter/sprangattack-mot-microsoft-i-aten/
<realubot> maxjezy: Tackar, tackar.
<ibm> einand vet ej den borde inte göra det nu
<einand> tror nästan jag skall slänga in arch
<einand> ibm: vad vill du göra?
<ibm> einand få bort alla filer
<realubot> einand: Varför använder inte du en specialkärna som optimerar datorn?
<einand> realubot: gör jag ju
<einand> eller, blev rejält sugen på gentoo
<realubot> einand: I Arch?
<einand> realubot: byggt den själv
<ibm> einand alltså få bort alla onödiga filerna
<einand> varför kan du inte göra det då?
<ibm> einand här får du länken http://pastebin.com/czR4PdHF
<einand> ibm: ja
<einand> ibm: skriv sudo framför så fungerar det
<einand> eller gjorde du
<ibm> einand det har jag gjort kolla på http://pastebin.com/czR4PdHF
<einand> fast, root har ju inte rättigheter där, skriv sudo chmod 777 ~/Skrivbord/dbo
<einand> du har ju bara läs rättigheter
<ibm> einand det du säger funkar inte heller http://pastebin.com/11wFVjDe
<einand> ibm: glömde -r
<einand> jag glömde det
<einand> sudo chmod -Rv 777 ~/Skrivbord/dbo
<ibm> einand här får du länken http://pastebin.com/K3q5WcnP
<einand> ibm: udda fel det där
<ibm> einand vad menar du med udda fel
<einand> jo, du borde kunna ändra rättighet på filerna
<HeMan> ibm: är det en nfs-monterad disk?
<ibm> HeMan jag kör windows också jag kan välja vilken jag vill boota från
<HeMan> ibm: är din /home på lokal disk?
<HeMan> ibm: eller är det någon windows-partition du micklar med?
<einand> HeMan: tänkte dela en screen session med honom, så skall jag kolla
<realubot> einand: Du är duktig.
<einand> HeMan: udda fel, han hade fått fel grupp som förstörda på nått sätt
<realubot> einand: Det är ingen idé att du försöker hjälpa ibm för jag och K350 har lagt ner timmar på att hjälpa honom och gett honom mängder av tips på lösningar.
<einand> realubot: jag löste det ju, på 3 sekunder
<realubot> Han har ett helt fucked up system eller så gör han inte som vi skriver. Hur som helst så fungerar t.ex. inte rm på han system.
<realubot> einand: Tror du det?
<einand> tog bort katalog: ”dbo”
<einand> japp
<einand> försvann
<realubot> einand: Dream on. Han kommer tillbaka.
<einand> ok
<realubot> einand: Hur ser du att han fick bort katalogen/filerna? Skrev han det i pm då eller?
<einand> realubot: jag ssh:a in till hans maskin
<realubot> Jösses.
<realubot> Han delar ut ssh access till alla som vill ha det ...
<einand> nä, jag ville inte ha det, men delade en screen session ihop om att han lärde sig nått
<realubot> einand: Så det fungerade att ta bort filerna med rm när du var inloggad via ssh då?
<einand> chown root:root -Rv
<realubot> einand: Eller hur fick du bort dom magiska filerna?
<einand> rm -rv
<einand> kördde jag
<realubot> Ok. v verbose?
<einand> ja
<einand> v är onödigt
<realubot> Mm.
<einand> bara jag som är kåt på att se vad som händer
<realubot> Ok, vi testade aldrig med chown men han hade ju fulla rättigheter till katalogen/filerna så varför behövdes det?
<realubot> Jag såg ju att ibm:ibm var ägare och hade fullständiga rättigheter till katalogen och filerna.
<realubot> Ändå fungerade inte rm -r $HOME/bdo
<einand> han hade ju inte fulla rättigheter
<realubot> *dbo
<einand> kolla du inte pastein läkarna
<kodein> han körde med sudo också utan att det funkade...
<einand> var ju inte ibm:ibm som var ägare, utan ibm:ibdev nått
<einand> klart, root ägde ju inte filerna
<realubot> Det orde väl fungera med sudo i.a.f?
<realubot> *borde
<realubot> Vi testade ju allt, typ.
<einand> nä, filerna ägdes inte av root
<einand> root kan inte access filer med magi, enda "fördelen" är att root kan ta över ägandeskapet
<einand> känns som två personer här borde plugga linux rättigheter lite bättre ;)
<realubot> einand: Så här så det ut när han körde ls -l dbo igår:
<realubot> [02:41] <ibm> drwxrwxr-x 3 ibm ibm   4096 jun 23 04:11 dbo
<realubot> [02:41] <ibm> -rw-rw-r-- 1 ibm ibm 319740 jun 19 16:02 Skärmbild - 2012-06-19 - 16:02:54.png
<einand> realubot: jo men var ju dropbox mappen han inte kunde ta bort
<einand> ingen sa nått om dbo
<realubot> einand: sudo ger väl alltid rätt att radera kataloger/filer oavsett ägare?
<realubot> einand: Jaha. Jag snackar om dbo-katalogen för det var den han hade problem med igår.
<einand> nä
<einand> ja, dbo mappen kan du inte radera, eftersom dropbox mappen låg kvar som han inte var ägare för
<realubot> Nu minns jag inte riktigt men jag har för mig att han hade två arkiv-filer i dbo igår ...
<realubot> Aja, strunt samma då.
<einand> iaf, root kan inte läsa eller skriva eller radera filer den inte har rättigheter till
<realubot> einand: Jo, men om man kör sudo rm -r /path/to/dir/ så raderar väl det dir + innehåll oavsett ägare och rättigheter?
<einand> nej
<realubot> einand: Hm, konstigt. Jag har nog gjort det mängder av gånger ... Eller det kanske jag inte har. Det kanske är root eller user som har varit ägare alla gånger.
<realubot> einand: Så du menar att om jag skapar en fil som har ägare seanbanan så går det inte att rader den filen som root om rättigheterna på filen är -wrx-rx-rx?
<realubot> *radera
<einand> nix, men glöm inte ändra gruppen
<realubot> einand: Det här måste jag testa. Det låter ju skumt.
<einand> root har inte mer rättigheter än någon annan, skillnaden är att dom kan sno till sig rättigheter men
<einand> då flaggas filerna om
<einand> och då vet du om root vart där
<realubot> Så om det står så här så ska jag inte kunna ta bort filen med sudo:
<realubot> -rwx------ 1 seanbanan seanbanan    0 Jun 27 16:20 testfile
<kodein> det ska du väl visst kunna
<realubot> Ja, det är ju det jag säger?
<kodein> superuser trumfar alla filrättigheter
<realubot> Exakt.
<kodein> ja inte vet jag vad du säger, jag läser bara vad du skriver
<realubot> Det är ju det jag påstår men då säger einand att jag ska plugga filrättigheter i Linux.
<einand> realubot: hur gick det?
<kodein> jaha, det är därför jag bara ser halva konversationen.
<realubot> rm testfile
<realubot> rm: remove write-protected regular empty file `testfile'? y
<realubot> Jag behövde inte ens använda sudo. Det var skumt. Det kanske beror på at tjag har kört sudo nyss.
<einand> så, vad gjorde du för fel
<realubot> Hur som helst så är det inga som helst problem tt radera filen testfile som har rättigheterna -wrx--x--x och ägare seanbanan:seanbanan utan att vara seanbanan.
<realubot> kodein: Har du einand på ignore?
<kodein> ja.
<kodein> det kändes bäst så.
<ibm> realubot där fick du och K350 ni säger åt mig att läsa på och så säger einand samma sak till er ha ha ha ha
<realubot> Jag ska göra ett ordentligt test. inkl. screencast!
<realubot> brb
<Barre> men einand har fel ibm, root är gud
<ibm> realubot jag menar inget illa men det var roligt att höra
<einand> root är gud ja, men root har inte automatiskt access till alla filer
<ibm> Barre vad försiktigt annars kommer han kanske säga till dig också att läsa på mer ha ha ha ha
<Barre> einand: root kan radera/läsa filer som root inte äger
<ibm> einand jag håller med dig även om jag inte förstår det du är den enda som lyckades att radera filerna
<ibm> einand jag tror att du är kanske kunnigast här inne
<einand> ibm: det är jag förstås knappast
<ibm> einand var inte blyg många försökte hjälpa mig men lyckades inte
<Barre> http://pastebin.com/1uZE17vA
<einand> udda, kunde kunde radera en chown 0 fil, man kunde inte catta den
<realubot> ibm: einand är väldigt kunnig på Linux, men i den här frågan har jag uppbackning av Barre och kodein.
<ibm> einand även om du inte är den kunnigaste är du inte långt ifrån
<realubot> Dessutom har jag ju precis testat att radera en fil som har rättigheterna 700 och ägare/grupp seanbanan. Det gick alldeles utmärkt.
<Barre> men realubot, kasta inte sten i glashus nu... einand lyckades lösa ett problem du inte klarade av ;)
<einand> Barre: temp mappen kan du inte göra det expriementet i, jag gjorde samma misstag, tänk på att den är satt med en specialbit
<Barre> einand: sant, tänkte inte på det
<einand> Barre: fick detta konstiga
<einand> http://pastebin.com/JZHryrWM
<einand> Barre: visste inte att root kunde radera chmod 0 filer
<einand> är nytt för mig
<Barre> einand: så då http://pastebin.com/5JwRvKv4
<realubot> http://img688.imageshack.us/img688/2068/201206271630491920x1030.png
<realubot> Det blev en screenshot istället för en screencast.
<realubot> Dock så tycker jag det är konstigt att jag inte behöver skriva in lösen för sudo men det kanske är för att jag använder det i chmod/chown.
<einand> varför har du en användare som heter seanbanan ;)
<kodein> prova ett sudo -k mellan chmod och rm
<realubot> einand: Jag skapade honom just. :)
<realubot> kodein: Ja. Jag tänkte det men glömde det under processen.
<einand> ok, jag korrigerar mitt påstående. root kan vist alltid radera filer. dock inte alltid accessa (läsa dom)
<ibm> vad är FUSE förnåt
<ibm> och användarrymden
<einand> användarrymden är det som du som "vanlig" användare (dvs ibm) har tillgång till
<einand> fuse en user-möjlighet att mounta olika filsystem
<ibm> alltså vad innebär detta montera filsystem i användarrymden (FUSE)
<ibm> är fuse ett fil system
<realubot> http://img27.imageshack.us/img27/543/201206271642321920x1056.png
<einand> nej, en möjlighet att mounta filsystem
<einand> tex något jag själv använder ofta är sshfs så man kan mounta en hårdisk över ssh
<realubot> Nej. Jag behöver inte skriva lösenord även om jag kör sudo -k precis innan. Konstigt. :S
<einand> realubot: varför markerar du ut namnet på din dator?
<einand> skäms du över vad den heter?
<realubot> einand: Skäms? Det är väl mer så att jag inte vill skryta.
<realubot> Varför behöver jag inte skriva lösenord för att ta bort filen när jag har kört kommandot sudo -k.
<einand> för det är väl 15min timeout
<realubot> sudo -k fungerar ju för t.ex. apt-get.
<realubot> einand: sudo -k innebär ju att sudo ska begära lösen nästa gång men det gäller tydligen inte om man man tar bort en fil med rättigheterna 700 som ägs av någon annan user. :|
<realubot> Skumt.
<realubot> Jag ska testa att stänga ner hela Terminalen efter att jag har kört sudo och ska ta brt filen.
<realubot> *bort
<Barre> einand: vid vilka tillfällen har inte root läsrättigheter?
<realubot> Hm, det fungerar fortfarande ju. :|
<realubot> Varför har min user rätt att ta bort en fil med rättigheterna 700 som ägs av en helt annan user/grupp?
<ibm> einand känner du till något grafisk sätt att använda ssh
<realubot> Är det för att filen ligger i min Hemkatalog eller vad är det frågan om?
<realubot> ibm: sftp i Nautilus t.ex. Då kommer du åt filer grafiskt i.a.f
<ibm> einand styra ssh grafisk menar jag
<realubot> Det är alltså inte sudo -k som är problemet utan att jag helt enkelt får ta bort filen även om jag inte har rättigheter och även om filen ägs av en helt annan user/grupp. Vad är detta?!?
<realubot> Det här får ni allt ta och förklara för mig. Eller har vi att göra med en allvarlig bugg som gör att vilken user som helst får göra vad den vill med andra users filer? :|
<ibm> det kanske för att båda användarkonton är administratörer
<ibm> prova med begränsat eller standard användarkonton
<ibm> eller t. ex. gäst
<ibm> då kanske det krävs ett lösenord
<realubot> ibm: Jag måste ju använda sudo när jag kör andra kommandon som kräver admin-rättigheter, t.ex. apt-get update?
<kodein> realubot: det kan ju vara för att du äger katalogen filen ligger i
<kodein> prova övningen i /tmp t.ex.
<defektz> då har man flyttat igen
<realubot> kodein: Ja. Det fungerar i min Hemkatalog men inte om jag lägger filen utanför min Hemkatalog. Då krävs det sudo för att radera filen.
<realubot> kodein: Så det verkar stämma.
<kodein> finemang
<realubot> Dock så har jag möjlighet att göra vad jag vill med filen oavsett var den ligger om jag använder kommandot sudo. Det var det jag trodde också.
<ibm> är någon här en bra hackare jag ger er tillstånd att försöka hacka in er på min dator så länge ni inte ändrar något det sägs att säkerheten på min dator är väldigt dålig
<realubot> kodein: Jag är ändå förvånad över att jag har möjlighet att göra vad jag vill med en fil i min Hemkatalog. Ska det vara så? Att om man äger katalogen så har man full access till innehållet?
<realubot> ... oavsett ägare och rättigheter på innehållet?
<kodein> det är väl rimligt att kunna ta bort krafs som nån klåfingrig superuser lagt i ens hemkatalog, t.ex.
<ibm> kom igen nu hackarna
<kodein> däremot kan du inte t.ex. göra chown på filen
<realubot> kodein: Jag har ju i.o.f.s. inte rätt att editera filen utan sudo även om filen ligger i min Hemkatalog.
<kodein> nä, precis
<realubot> Mm.
<realubot> Ok, man har rätt att rensa i sin Hemkatalog.
<realubot> einand: Jag behöver helt klart lära mig mer om Linux filrättigheter. Det ser vi ju av det här resonemanget.
<realubot> kodein: Ok, nu har jag testat lite. Om jag lägger filen i en katalog som heter test och som ägs av en anna med rättigheterna 700 så får jag inte ta bort filen. Det spelar ingen roll om katalogen test ligger i min Hemkatalog eller inte.
<realubot> kodein: Så man får alltså ta bort filer som ligger i en katalog man har rätt till då.
<ibm> realubot använd detta så slipper du ange varje gång lösenordet tills du skriver exit http://pastebin.com/vMpjB5nj
<ibm> realubot du kanske vet redan om det här
<realubot> ibm: Jag ser att du har aktiverat ditt root-konto också. Det rekommenderas inte. Ubuntu Documentation rekommenderar att man använder sudo -i.
<ibm> nej bara för tillfället
<Barre> realubot: hemligheten är biten "w" på katalognivå
<realubot> ibm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo#root_account
<ibm> vad är -i för
<realubot> Barre: Mm.
<realubot> Barre: Dock så trodde jag inte att katalog-rättigheterna överträffade filrättigheterna.
<Barre> realubot: de gör de egentligen inte, de betyder olika saker. rwx är inte samma sak för filer som de är för kataloger
<realubot> Barre: Hur långt sträcker sig w på en katalog då? Har jag rätt att ta bort filen test0/test1/test2/file om jag har w till test0?
<realubot> Barre: Jag vet att det är olika för filer/kataloger. x betyder t.ex. excute/explore, typ.
<realubot> *execute
<ibm> sudo -i och root verkar vara samma sak man kommer ändå till root skalet
<realubot> ibm: Ja, men skillnaden är att du måste akivera root-konto (som är inaktivt i Ubuntu som standard) när du använder sudo su root
<realubot> ibm: Tror jag i.a.f.
<ibm> så varför skulle det vara osäkrare
<realubot> ibm: Har du aktiverat root-konto med sudo passwd root eller fungerar sudo su root ändå?
<ibm> inte jag i alla fall
<ibm> det kan vara K350 eller einand som har gjort det i så fall
<realubot> ibm: Det kanske är samma sak: sudo -i     (similar to sudo su - , gives you roots environment configuration)
<realubot> Vad är skillnaden mellan sudo su - och sudo su root?
<ibm> su är väl för att byta användare
<ibm> så su borde vara att man byter till root
<ibm> jag menar su root
<Barre> realubot: su - innebär att du switchar till root och tecknet "-" läser in miljövariablerna för root. su root ändrar till användare root utan miljövariablerna
<realubot> ibm: Jo, men jag trodde inte man kunder byte till root-användaren eftersom det användarkontot är inaktiverat som standard i Ubuntu. :|
<Barre> typ
<Barre> su - är samma sak som su root -
<realubot> Barre: Och i praktiken samma sak som sudo -i då.
<Barre> förlåt su - root
<Barre> realubot: ja, sudo -i är ekvivalent med su -
<Barre> realubot: sudo -s är ekvivalent med su root
<realubot> Frågan är hur man i Ubuntu kan köra sudo su root när root-konto är inaktiverat och saknar lösen som standard?
<ibm> användarkontot finns inte i verkligheten det bara rättigheterna
<Barre> realubot: root-kontot är inte inaktiverat, det "saknar lösenord".....
<realubot> Barre: Jaha. Så är det så klart annars hade systemet inte haft någon root. :)
<ibm> man använder samma lösenord
<realubot> Barre: Vad innebär det att ett root-kontot saknar lösenord då?
<ibm> som man loggar in
<realubot> När man ändå kommer åt root med sudo su root?
<realubot> ibm: Jag vet.
<realubot> ibm: Du kör ju sudo. Det har samma lösen som din user.
<ibm> root hade förut ett lösenord men man har underlättat och tagit bort det
<realubot> som standard i.a.f.
<Barre> realubot: personligen tycker jag ubuntu-disten missbrukar kommandot sudo, jag kan inte förklara varför ubuntu valt detta (annat än för att det skall vara så enkelt som mjöligt)
<ibm> så sudo är istället för att ha två olika konton att ha bara en för det här
<realubot> Barre: Jag har svårt att se någon skillnad mellan att ha ett lösen för root och att använda sudo su root. Är det inte säkrare att ha ett användarlösen och ett root-lösen än att ha ett och samma lösen för användare och root (sudo su root)?
<realubot> Barre: Ubuntu varnar ju för att aktivera root-lösen men vad är skillnaden mellan att aktivera det och att köra sudo su root eller sudo -i. Det verkar ju säkrare att ha root-lösen aktiverat så länge man fortsätter att köra systemet som vanlig user.
<ibm> då måste du logga in som root
<realubot> ibm: Japp. sudo används för att ge en användare som har rätt att köra sudo (alla användare har inte det) administratörsrättigheter. Så genom att sätta sudo framflör kommandot så ger du din vanliga användre root-rättigheter, typ.
<ibm> förut kunde bara root göra det här
<realubot> Barre: I.o.f.s. så har man ju möjlighet att begränsa vad en användare får för med sudo jämfört med root. Det är kanske bra?
<realubot> *får göra (sudoers file)
<Barre> realubot: som sagt, jag kan inte förklara varför ubuntu valt att göra som de gjort. MEN jag personligen (och det är jag personligen) tycker det är säkrare att ha en root-användare med ett säkert lösenord och inte får logga in remote. Det innebär att en elaking måste "gissa" två lösenord för att få kontroll på mitt system.
<Barre> realubot: detta i kombination med en mycket mer begränsad sudoers
<realubot> Barre: Exakt. Två lösenord.
<gusnan> En fördel med sudo är ju att man kan använda code-completion lättare (om du använder su -c "whatever" så funkar inte det)
<Barre> men lösenord är inte säkra ialla fall och det finns säkert tonvis med argument som talar emot det jag tycker...
<realubot> ibm: Om du ska pilla med filer i /usr/share/ t.ex. så måste du använda sudo (eller gksudo) före kommandot eftersom din användare inte har rättigheter att modda filer utanför din Hemkatalog. sudo ger din användare utökade rättigheter. Den användaren som skapas med installationen av systemet har i princip samma rättigheter som root om han/hon använder sudo före ett kommando. Däremot så kommer nya använd
<ibm> K350 är du här inne kan du säga vad det var för program du installerade istället för dropbox
<realubot> ibm: gksudo används för övrigt framför "grafiska-kommandon", t.ex. gksudo gedit textfil där gedit textfil är kommandot som skapar/öppnar en fil som heter textfil i Ubuntus textredigerare Gedit.
<Barre> var på ett seminarium kring 1998/1999 där en amerikansk talare sa: Det är omöjligt att göra en säker dator, jag kan däremot göra en nästan säker dator genom att; ta bort mus, keyboard, skärm, nätverk och floppy. sätta datorn på en båt som planlöst körs över atlanten av en blind besättning och dumpas på slumpmässig plats varpå båten exploderar med besättning. nästan säkert
<ibm> K350 så att jag vet vad programmet heter
<realubot> Barre: Hehe.
<ibm> ha ha ha ha det där var roligt
<ibm> så länge du har internet inkopplat till datorn och använder t. ex. usb minnen kan din dator knappast vara helt säker
<realubot> ibm: Använd gksudo istället för sudo om du ska köra grafiska program från Terminalen med sudo-rättigheter, t.ex. gksudo nautilus eller gksudo gedit.
<ibm> alternativet är att använda datorn bara som en skrivmaskin
<realubot> Ja.
<ibm> gksudo är det bara rättigheter för grafiska program
<realubot> Som förr, innan Internet. Det fanns inte många virus till C64 vad jag kommer ihåg.
<realubot> ibm: gksudo är som sudo men gksudo används när du vill köra grafiska program från Terminalen med administratörsrättigheter.
<realubot> Om du ska ändra en konfidurationsfil i systemet så kan du köra gksudo gedit /path/to/file där /path/to/file är sökvägen till filen.
<ibm> varför är gksudo bättre än sudo kan inte sudo också köra grafisk
<realubot> Men om du ska köra ett kommando i Terminalen så använder du bara sudo, t.ex. sudo rm, sudo cp, sudo nano textfil o.s.v.
<realubot> ibm: Jo, men det har att göra med vilka enviroment variables som läses in. Det fungerar ofta med sudo för grafiska program också men om du sprar en fil så kan den hamna fel eller något om du använder sudo gedit istället för gksudo gedit.
<realubot> gksudo behåller din användres environment variables eller något ... typ.
<realubot> Det här var en nyttig lektion för mig i linux filrättigheter.
<realubot> ibm: Den här sidan är inte på svenska, men jag rekommenderar att du försöker läsa den ändå: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<realubot> ibm: Den beskriver filrättigheter i Linux.
<realubot> ibm: Här är en sida på venska som verkar bra: http://www.phpportalen.net/wiki/index.php?page=Hur+%E4ndrar+jag+r%E4ttigheter+p%E5+filer+eller+mappar%3F
<zdata> hej, finns det sätt att tvinga logrotate att komprimera logfiler på över 1GB?
<ibm> realubot kommer du att vara här in loggad länge
<ibm> realubot kan du fråga K350 vad det var för program han la åt mig istället för dropbox alltså K350
<spacebug-> när det ändå pratas säkerhet, är det någon som kommit på nått sätt att skydda sig på cold boot attacks?
<realubot> spacebug-: Intressant fråga. Man frågar sig också varför du frågar dig det?
<realubot> ibm: Nej, jag tänker inte ställa frågor åt dit till K350. Det får du göra själv när han är online här i kanalen.
<realubot> *Ã¥t dig
<Ezim> http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=200&p=454719&sid=519b06c4f30d17ce22f0bf93efaefac2#p454719
<Ezim> :) skön medlem
<spacebug-> realubot: för att jag gillar säkerhet och att fundera kring det
<kodein> Ezim: tja, anledningen till att han inte får några programuppdateringar längre är nog att lenny är oldstable nu
<HeMan> nu har det börjat! https://www.youtube.com/user/GoogleDevelopers
<Ezim> kodein: :) eller att han tror att han kör ubuntu.
<Ezim> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTEyODA
<realubot> spacebug-: Ok. Godkänt svar.
<Ezim> spacebug-: kena.
<ibm> realubot han är ju alltid online även nu
<ibm> realubot men när brukar han vara framför datorn
<Ezim> spacebug-: idag spelar din favorit c.ronaldo :).
<Ezim> swecarp: kena.
<ibm> konstigt att det finns folk här som gillar fotboll
<ibm> det är ju jätte bra
<Nafallo> seriost!?
<Nafallo> anyway. varfor pratar man om sport pa en linuxkanal? beats me...
<Ezim> Nafallo: sant.
<HeMan> koolt, jag hade gått in på developer.android.com när dom började live-sändningen och då var det inget speciellt
<ibm> ja det är väl ok när det ändå inte finns nåt att prata om just nu
<HeMan> när han sen presenterade deras nya sdk gjorde jag en reload och *tada* där var den!
<Nafallo> *gaspar*
<ibm> du verkar inte gilla fotboll alls
<Nafallo> ~3 timmars somn sedan 9-tiden (CEST) igar.
<Nafallo> och jag lar inte komma i sang forren midnatt... 1 er tid.
<Nafallo> *suckar*
<Nafallo> jag ar for gammal for sadant har :-/
<ibm> är det nån här från södertälje och som heter nånting med willy
<ibm> eller finns nån här från södertälje alltså överhuvudtaget
<Nafallo> nej
<HeMan> jag jobbar i Södertälje
<HeMan> vinner jag nått då?
<HeMan> (förutom en del pendlingstid...)
<ibm> vad jobbar du med
<ibm> säg inte astra eller scania
<ibm> kanske it eller
<HeMan> jag jobbar med stora HPC-lösningar
<ibm> vad är det förnåt hp center
<kodein> high performance cluster
<kodein> supperdattor
<phnom> soppdator
<ibm> cluster har det inte med hårddiskar att göra de har också cluster hårddisk specialist
<phnom> o0
<kodein> cluster har väl med astronomi att göra, de har också star cluster (stjärnhopar)
<kodein> eller med krigföring (klusterbomber)
<ibm> hur bra är superdatorer egentligen vilka alternativ finns tills man kommer ner till vanligt pc nivå
<kodein> superdatorkluster är ju många "vanliga" (för något värde på) PC-datorer som är ihopkopplade.
<ibm> så då är det samma fast de delar på jobbet
<ibm> alltså flera pc tillsammans
<kodein> om man förenklar det hela drastiskt, ja.
<K350> realubot: einand Fråga. Om det var en fråga om rättigheter. Då skulle ibm fått ett felmedelande när han försökte ta bort mappen. Det fick han inte. Förklaring?
<realubot> K350: Precis.
<realubot> K350: Dock så var det inte konstigt att rm file && echo $? inte fungerade då && betyder att kommandot echo $? bara körs om kommandot innan lyckades.
<K350> realubot: Det tror jag beror på ibm inte på våra linux kunskaper.
<Haffe> Är det någon acceton här?
<realubot> Nafallo: Vem är det som säger så? I'm to old for this ...
<realubot> *too
<Nafallo> realubot: me
<realubot> Nafallo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHhgllqSKro
<K350> realubot: provade einand att ta bort mappen på vanligt vis först och misslyckades med det - UTAN att heller fått ett felmedelande? Det har jag svårt att tro.
<realubot> Murtagh
<Nafallo> realubot: no thanks
<realubot> *Murtaugh
<realubot> I'm too old for this stuff.
<K350> realubot: and finaly...avidemux finns som CLI :-) Verkar dock knepigt att redigera film utna att se själv afilmen ..hm....
<Haffe> Du behöver väl inte se filmen för att rendera den?
<realubot> HeMan: Varför svarade du inte på ibms fråga?
<realubot> 19:27 < ibm> hur bra är superdatorer egentligen vilka alternativ finns tills man kommer ner till vanligt pc nivå
<realubot> HeMan: Ge oss en detaljerad beskrivning av alternativen i intrevallet superdator -> pc.
<realubot> Och mest intressant av allt. Hu rbra är superdatorer egentligen?
<realubot> Pacellite är tillsammans med Adblock Plus något av det bästa som har knåpats ihop av programmerare ... någonsin.
 * realubot utdelar ett nobelpris till utvecklarna.
<einand> nästan alla superdatorer går att emulera på en vanlig "pc"
<swecarp> kena Philip5
<Philip5> kena gubben
<swecarp> tack för den
<coobra> hmms
<Philip5> vassego :)
<coobra> ;D
<swecarp> Philip5:  jag är inte 50 ännu så jag ser mig inte som gubbe
<Philip5> säg inte det... fråga några ungar i mellanstadiet så får du se vad de säger ;)
<swecarp> alla över 20 är gubbe enligt skolbarn
<HeMan> så! tillbaka efter barnläggande
<HeMan> realubot: var tvungen att lämna datorn en stund så jag kunde inte svara ibm
<einand> så
<einand> K350: nej jag såg ju hans pastebin länkar, och såg att mappen hade fel ägare, bytte ägare och sedan tog bort den
<realubot> Min hjärna tror det är fredag i dag. Tänk om jag glömmer att gå till jobbet i morgon?
<realubot> Nä, visst, jag har ju inget jobb.
<kodein> värst vad du glömmer
<johanbr> En Nexus 7 beställd... t.o.m googles servrar var långsamma idag, så det verkar som efterfrågan var rätt stor...
<realubot> einand: Det ska ju inte spela någon roll vem som är ägare om man använder sudo ju?
<realubot> Och även om man inte får ta bort filen så ska man ju få ett meddelande om file permissions i Terminalen. Detta fick ju inte ibm igår.
<kodein> jajust, vi fick ju unboxa 3st galaxy nexus på jobbet idag. sen dyker det väl upp 50 till så småningom. måste ändå säga att de fungerar bra som handdatorersättare
<kodein> halvsynd att jag inte är involverad i det projektet, bara :)
<realubot> Du kan u alltid försöka med en rövare: Låt mig vara med i projektet eller ni får se er om efter en ny sysadmin!
<realubot> Satsa allt på ett kort.
<kodein> om jag vill kan jag nog få vara med i det, men jag har rätt många andra arbetsuppgifter som får gå före
<madbear> vad gör du kodein
<madbear> vad pratar ni om!! hallå
<madbear> se mig!
<madbear> :D
<realubot> LÃ¥tsas som om han inte finns.
<madbear> T_T
<madbear> my dawg realubot
<realubot> Det är bara den där madbear.
<madbear> idag va jag på intervju realubot
<madbear> fick inte betalt men fick resan iaf :)
<andol> johanbr: Var du tvungen att nämna det? Nu kliar det ju även i mina köpefingrar :)
<kodein> madbear: vad jag gör? på jobbet menar du?
<realubot> madbear: jag utgår från att du har 30 sköna lax i fickan nu då?
<madbear> kodein: japp och vart
<madbear> realubot: nej!
<johanbr> andol, ursäkta :)
<kodein> madbear: systemförvaltare på ett universitet i götaland
<kodein> du får gissa vilt vilket. ;)
<realubot> madbear: Du måste lära dig ta betalt annars kommer arbetsgivarna att utnyttja dig!
<madbear> kodein: linköping
<kodein> ja, det var väl inte nån svår tävling :)
<andol> johanbr: Ligger ju rätt tacksamt till i pris också...
<madbear> men kom på att jag hade det i minnet
<realubot> GU ligger ju i Vätra Götaland.
 * realubot är helkass på geografi.
<madbear> jag e ju sämst på geografi
<realubot> :)
<johanbr> andol, jo, definitivt... jag funderade på en acer för ett par månader sen men är glad att jag väntade
<kodein> LnU ligger också i götaland
<realubot> Linné?
<kodein> mm
<realubot> Jaha. Just det. Man ser ju reklam för det på bussarna här i stan faktiskt.
<kodein> och lund, förstås
<madbear> linne?
<madbear> va du inte på linköping eller vadå
<madbear> jag e trött
<kodein> jo?
<realubot> linnéuniversitetet.
<madbear> jo linné men du rabblar bara realubot ?
<kodein> men nu var det att lista andra universitet i götaland
<madbear> för jag hade la rätt
<realubot> madbear: Men Linné ligger också i Götaland. kodein har aldrig sagt att han jobbar där.
<madbear> jaha
<realubot> madbear: 23:17 < kodein> LnU ligger också i götaland
<realubot> madbear: Jag frågade om det betydde Linnéuniversitetet.
<einand> realubot: kag vet inte vad som hände igår, bara vad som hände idag
<madbear> vad hände?
<andol> johanbr: Hmm, verkar inte som om butiken tar icke-amerikanska kort...
<kodein> snilleblixten slog ner
<einand> madbear: enda som hände är att realubot har övertro på roots rättigheter
<madbear> kodein: är det nice att admina alla tunna klienter som suger då?
<realubot> madbear: En snubbe som heter ibm som har försökt att ... ja, jag vet inte vad han försker med ... har varit inne och försökt få hjälp att radera en katalog på sitt Skrivbord.
<kodein> madbear: det hör inte till mina arbetsuppgifter, så jag vet inte.
<madbear> kodein: :(
<madbear> vad gör du då kodein
<madbear> fyfan 2 räddningar haha
<realubot> madbear: Jag och K350 misslyckades men einand lyckades i dag trots att vårt försök borde ha fungerar eller meddelat varför det inte fungerar ...
<realubot> madbear: Det är en låååång historia.
<kodein> utvecklar och förvaltar mjukvarusystem.
<madbear> realubot: ja jag vet ni har ju hållt på i flera nätter
<kodein> ibm kommer vilken dag som helst komma in för att be om hjälp att installera om ubuntu nu.
<madbear> koolt kodein så ni har sånna på skolan
<madbear> exempel kodein ?
<realubot> madbear: Jösses, säger jag bara.
<einand> madbear: var inte svårare än att läsa felmedelandet
<realubot> madbear: Ja, just det. Du såg ju när jag lackade ur på honom.
<kodein> madbear: tja, t.ex. så tar min avdelning hand om saker som studentportal och den tekniska sidan av webbplatsen
<einand> kodein: lirar ni ladok?
<madbear> har du lagt in toppbetyg på dig själv då kodein
<madbear> alla kurser?
<madbear> :D
<kodein> nej, tro det eller ej, men det är inte tillåtet att göra så. (och dessutom loggas sådant)
<kodein> sedan har jag för övrigt ingen direkt access till ladok
<madbear> men du skulle kunna få... :D
<HakanS> Enligt https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions :  "The super user "root" has the ability to access any file on the system."
<einand> har du tillgång till databasen kan du ju lägga in allt själv
<einand> HakanS: det har vi redan bevisat inte är sant
<realubot> Löjligt. Jag trodde det var en tjänsteförmån för unv. admins att få lägga in grejer i LADOK.
<kodein> jag är ledsen att behöva spräcka dina illusioner.
<madbear> hihi
<realubot> einand: Vi har ju inte alls bevisat att det inte är sant. Du hade ju fel!
<realubot> madbear: Vad var det för kneg du har varit på intervju för då?
<einand> realubot: konstigt att jag lyckades radera filerna på 3 sekunder, som ni försökte med i flera timmar
<madbear> knacka kod realubot
<kodein> kotknackare
<madbear> kodknackade på finska
<realubot> einand: Han fick aldrig några felmeddelanden natten då jag och K350 försökte hjälpa honom. Visst, vi använde aldrig -v men om man saknar rättigheter så får man ju alltid ett synligt felmeddelande även utan -v.
<einand> realubot: i de pastebin han postade idag kom medelandena, var de jag använde mig av.
<realubot> madbear: Vad är det för grejer du ska bygga då?
<madbear> vi får väl se!
<einand> realubot: eftersom rm inte fungera, ens som root så är det väl ändå uppenbart att det går att låsa ut root eftersom filerna inte gick att radera
<realubot> einand: Konstigt. När vi sa till honom att köra rm -r dbo så hände ingenting, enligt ibm. Han kom bara tillbaka till prompten.
<realubot> einand: Jag tror inte det går att låsa ut root. Jag tror att ibm trollar oss.
<einand> går utmärkt, inte ens root kan sniffa i filerna om du gör rätt
<realubot> einand: Ok, hur skapar man en fil som inte ens root får ta bort då?
<realubot> kodein: Är du utbildad datavetare då? Unv. kräver väl att hela personalen har examen?
<kodein> realubot: jag har en examen, ja.
<realubot> Ok, han loggade in nu. Nu snackar vi Linux istället.
<realubot> kodein: Duktigt.
<kodein> ja, jag brukar klappa mig själv på axeln emellanåt.
<einand> är bara ubuntu som har värdelös säkerhet
<einand> root@3gdev:/tmp# rm protected
<einand> rm: kan inte ta bort "protected": Operationen inte tillåten
<johanbr> andol, aha... de har kanske inte officiellt lanserat den överallt än...
<einand> root@3gdev:/tmp# ls -la protected
<einand> -rw-r--r-- 1 einand einand 0 27 jun 23.36 protected
<einand> root@3gdev:/tmp# id
<einand> uid=0(root) gid=0(root) grupper=0(root)
<einand> root@3gdev:/tmp# rm protected
<einand> rm: kan inte ta bort "protected": Operationen inte tillåten
<einand> så skall ett "RIKTIGT" linux system göra
<einand> dog kanalen nu?
#ubuntu-se 2012-06-28
<DrGrov> Gokväll allihopa
<DrGrov> Detta är lite off-topic, får man ändå fråga rakt?
<saba> Jag har också en rak fråga, off-topic.
<saba> Vad har du för ett nick egentligen?
<DrGrov> saba: Intressant fråga får jag lov att säga.
<DrGrov> saba: Det har med mitt favoritsnus att göra, kom inte på något annat vid tidpunkten så fick lov att bli DrGrov.
<DrGrov> Vete fan varför egentligen men blev nu så denna gång :D
<madbear> ut med språket nu!
<madbear> din offtopic!!
<saba> DrGrov: Inget fel med det. Reagerade bara på en viss underton av porrfilm.
<saba> Men kanske säger det mer om mig än om dig. Vad vet jag.
<DrGrov> saba: Egentligen så skulle ja ha tänkt exakt likadant ifall jag skulle ha frågat
<DrGrov> Ja, min off-topic.
<madbear> DrRödaLacket här, btw
<madbear> :P
<madbear> säg inte att det e kärringsnus eller liknande, det e koolaste snuset
<DrGrov> Jag skall byta operatör med mobilen. Nu är saken som så att jag har operatörens kundservice nummer ännu som det gamla på Google kontakter, vad vore enklaste sättet att få över den kontakten till min telefon?
<DrGrov> madbear: Det är fullständigt ett kärringssnus :D
<DrGrov> madbear: Finns inget coolt med Röda Lacket... Nja, skämt åsido. Det är väl ett helt okej snus ifall man gillar den typen av smak :)
<madbear> whyz!!
<madbear> konsistensen är så jävla go
<madbear> men god natt tror jag!
<DrGrov> madbear: Ja, det är helt okej. Föredrar själv Ettan & Grov.
<DrGrov> God natt madbear :) Sov gott
<madbear> sov gott !
<DrGrov> Ingen som använder sig av Googles kontakttjänst för mobilen?
<DrGrov> Inga problem, det löste sig. Lämnar det extra kundservicenummret till operatören. Vet ju aldrig ifall man byter tillbaka snabbt :D
<realubot> Det ljusnar fort mellan 3 och 4.
<K350> hepp
<realubot> einand: Ska du inte bli blåljusfotograf?
<realubot> K350: Nexus 7 verkar ju riktigt billig. Hur står den sig rent prestandamässigt mot iPad2 och Galaxy Tab?
<realubot> 199 dollar, ca. 1800 kr inkl. moms skriver Sweclockers.
<realubot> "Enligt Forrester är inkomsterna i hushåll med vuxna Mac-ägare omkring 25 procent högre än inkomsterna i hushåll med pc-användare."
 * realubot undrar om det omvända gäller. Att man får 25% mer i inkomst av att börja använda Mac.
<realubot> Då skulle jag få 1,25 * 0 kr mer i inkomst.
<realubot> Lika bra att fortsätta använda PC.
<gecko> Ny dag. Nya spännande uppgifter.
<gecko> Ny dag. Nya spännande uppgifter.
<gecko> Äsch
<realubot> Sluta spamma kanalen. ;)
 * gecko är en ond människa som spammar kanalen
<realubot> gecko: Hur lever livet med gecko i dag då?
<gecko> Det är bara fint. Solen skiner och jag med den
<realubot> gecko: Härligt att höra. :)
<realubot> gecko: Vad står på schemat i dag då?
<gecko> Klockan 08:00, biltvätt, 12:00 så ska jaf börja lära en bekant att köra bil
<realubot> gecko: Ok. Då går du inte sysslolös i.a.f.
<gecko> Nja. Men inte jobbar jag ihjäl mig precis :)
<gecko> Glömde en viktig uppgigt. Jag ska hämta min nya Samsung S3 på posten :)
<realubot> Det låter lagom tycker jag.
<realubot> gecko: Jag blev lite sugen på Nexus 7 när jag såg att den kommer att kosta 1800 kr i Sverige eller något.
<gecko> Ok. Vad är det för något?
<realubot> Jag har i.o.f.s. inte 1800 kr men priset är ju annars betydligt lägre än för andra handdatorer som iPad m.fl.
<gecko> Aha. En platta så billig
<realubot> gecko: https://www.google.com/nexus/#/7
<realubot> gecko: Enligt Sweclockers kommer den att kosta 200 dollar, 1800 kr eller något inkl. momsen.
<gecko> LÃ¥ter billigt
<realubot> Priset i US är 200 dollar. Vi får väl se hur mycket man lägger på när plattan lanseras i Europa/Sverige.
<realubot> gecko: En Asus-surfplatta i grunden.
<gecko> Ok. Asus gör väl bra grejor?
<gecko> Hm. Ska jag verkligen måsta fixa kaffe själv?
<realubot> gecko: Jag gillar Asus grejer generellt. Snygg design för att vara PC. Mer kvalité än Acer.
<gecko> Ja dom Asus som jag stött på har då varit med bra kvailtet
<realubot> Jag tror inte Google satsar på vilken skräp som helst heller. Google skulle förslora mycket på om deras namn förknippades med lågbudget-grejer.
<realubot> 199 dollar är 1400 kr och sedan har Sweclockers lagt på 25% moms på det och fått fram 1800 kr.
<realubot> Är det verkligen rätt tänkt? Aja, vi snackar 1500-2000 kr för surfplattan i.a.f.
<realubot> Saknas i.o.f.s. stöd för 3g/4g men det är väl inte många surfplattor som har det?
<christoffer> God morgon
<christoffer> någon som har bra länkar på vilken information som kom ut under Google IO igår?
<realubot> christoffer: Good morning.
 * realubot <3 Openbox. :D
<Barre> christoffer: jag tycker swedroid ha bra sammanfattningar, vet dock inte om de missar något eftersom jag inte letar efter alternativa källor =)
<christoffer> följer deras RSS flöde
<christoffer> men har inte fått så mycket därifrån än
<christoffer> kanske finns mer om jag faktiskt besöker deras hemsida...RSS uppdateringar kan ju ta sin tid
<christoffer> hittade en talk show på youtube..lite seg men hade på den i bakgrunden...
<christoffer> de sända live tydligen samtidigt som keynote var
<christoffer> *sände
<christoffer> men men
<christoffer> var inte några stora överaskningar som jag gillade
<christoffer> mer än att de faktiskt börjar bry sig om att det måste flyta när man använder ett OS
<christoffer> men å andra sidan det som inte flyter bra med 4 CPU kärnor och 12 GPU kärnor är extremt dåligt programmerat
<realubot> christoffer: Vad använder du för RSS-läsare?
<christoffer> google reader
<realubot> I don't like it.
<christoffer> känns inte som jag har hittat någon bättre...
<christoffer> funderar på att göra min egna ...men vill inte riktigt ha den som ett eget program...
<christoffer> funderar på att kanske baka in en RSS läsare i unity dash som en lense
<christoffer> alternativt så gör jag bara en hemsida som aggregerar de flöden jag vill
<maxjezy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XtGf0HaW7x4&feature=share
<maxjezy> ganska häftig video
<kodein> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lPNB31qpfVg
<Haffe> christoffer: Är du bekant med Amhdal's law?
<christoffer> nej
<christoffer> känner jag inte igen
<kodein> Amdahl är en fin kille.
<Haffe> Den handlar om just hur mycket du kan vinna på fler beräkningsenheter.
<Haffe> Oftast så är det inte så att beräkningstiden går mot 0 när antalet beräkningsenheter går mot oändligheten, utan det brukar gå mot ett fixt värde.
<christoffer> jo, visst är det så
<gecko> Utförsäljning av fiskeredskap idag. 30-70 % rabbat. Det måste jag nog besöka
<Haffe> Gäddan, havets torsk.
<kodein> tuna, chicken of the sea. men är det fisk eller fågel?
<kodein> eller är det mittemellan?
<gecko> Jag undra sa flundra om gädda är fisk
<Haffe> Jag har förövrigt fått tag på en arduino.
<Haffe> Dock har jag ingen aning om vad jag ska göra med den.
<Haffe> Jag var lite sugen på att bygga en dream machine.
<gecko> Men före fiskekollen så ska jag åka och byta ett SIM-kort till mitt mobila bredband. Ska ha det i en platta
<gecko> Samt till lappen så klart när det behövs
<Haffe> 500 million people like me, like this or is there something I've missed?
<Haffe> Hmmm.
<Haffe> Jag har avslutat en simtur på 1000 meter.
<Haffe> Varför känner jag mig inte fylld av ny energi?
<coobra> Haffe: nice
<Haffe> Som vanligt är det ordningsfascister som är övertygade om att deras sätt att organisera bassängen ska vara rådande.
<Haffe> När man är tre pers i bassängen och den är sex banor bred, då borde det väl inte vara något problem att var och en tar sin egen bana?
<Haffe> Jag är sugen på att köpa en bana själv.
<Haffe> Så kan jag också leka ordningsfascist.
<Haffe> Typ 'jag skiter i vad du tycker, det här är min bana, där simmar jag som jag vill'.
<kodein> en slemmig torsk i en brödrost
<bamsefar> JAG SJUNGER SOM JAG VILL
<kodein> <3
<ah-berg> om ska ha en  server med några virtuella dev-servrar för kontoret är det ren kvm som rekommenderas då?
<coobra> proxmox
<zdata> hej, finns det sätt att tvinga logrotate att komprimera logfiler på över 1GB?
<kodein> det är väl standard att logrotate gzippar?
<kodein> annars är det "compress" du säger åt den att göra
<christoffer> maxjezy, hehe den var rolig
<christoffer> bra förklaring av gpu
<christoffer> :D
<zdata> kodein, https://bugs.archlinux.org/task/21927 jag råkade ut för det där, och loggfilerna blev ett par GB stora, jag har senaste kernel.log och syslog kvar men "sudo logrotate -f syslog" ger "error: file syslog too large, probably not a config file."
<kodein> jaha, det vet jag ingenting om, jag antog att du menade den automatiserade modellen, inte manuell körning
<bamsefar> zdata: CONFIG file står det.  :)
<zdata> kodein, jodå, de vanliga conf-filerna finns under /etc/logrotate.d/ men jag skulle vilja påtvinga det manuellt för att spara utrymme
<zdata> bamsefar, ah blä... så man anger vilken CONFIG-fil man vill använda alltså, inte vilken loggfil man vill köra logrotate på... jaja
<bamsefar> Precis :)
<kodein> fin sanity check, i alla fall :)
<zdata> just det... tackar... min tanke var "jag VET det inte är nån config-fil, komprimera skiten bara" :)
<zdata> zådärja... kern.log.1, syslog.1...
<bamsefar> :)
<zdata> tack en gång till, ha det!
<K350> hepp
<kodein> häpp
<K350> realubot: cdargs måste du skaffa dig. Ett MÅSTE för CLI geeks!
<realubot> christoffer: Jag tycker att en bra RSS-läsare ingår i en webbläsare, typ som ett plugin. Jag vill att steget mellan att läsa nyhetflödet som RSS och att besöka sidan med nyheten ska vara så kort som möjligt. Det är bara en webbläsare som tillåter detta på ett effektivt sätt.
<realubot> K350: cdargs? :|
<christoffer> realubot, mjo lite så som jag tänker också
<realubot> cdargs - bookmarks and browsing for the cd command
<christoffer> dock ser jag rätt stor potential i Ubuntu unity dash....bara att trycka på <super>+<lämplig tangent> så kan man få upp rätt mycket direkt i OSet
<K350> realubot: Ja, cdargs är en slags bokmärken för terminalen. Gör att du kan gå till olika dir lättare med snabba genvägar. Jag älskar den. Lite knepig att få igågn..men VÄRT det!!! Ett MÅSTE säger jag!
<christoffer> nu blir det lunch
<christoffer> hörs
<K350> christoffer: newsbeuter är en jättetrevlig RSS läsare jag skulle vilja rekommendera dig:-)
<realubot> christoffer: Dessutom gillar jag inte att Google Reader snokar i mina feeds. Det är en princip. Det är också därför jag inte använder Gmail. Det räcker med att FRA och min ISP ser allt jag mailar.
<realubot> K350: Aha, låter intressant.
<realubot> Dock så stegar jag inte runt mer i kanalen än att tabulator-funktionen räcker, tror jag.
<K350> realubot: Jag kan propagera i timmar för cdargs..men det ska jag inte göra...:-)
<madbear> sover ni aldrig?
<madbear> realubot: !
<realubot> madbear: Ja?
<madbear> sover du aldrig?
<K350> realubot: Med cdargs blir det ännu lättare, snabbare. Du kan dessutom kombinera den med tab funktionen...Alltså...just go get it!
<realubot> madbear: Hur många gånger ska jag förklara för dig att det bara är mesar som sover?
<madbear> T_T
<K350> realubot: Använder du något irssi skript för loggar?
<realubot> K350: Nope. Hur så?
<realubot> K350: Jag drar hem logg-filen från ubuntu.com och söker med grep. :)
<K350> realubot: Du är rätt duktig på att hitta och printa från loggen här...tänkte att du anävnde något trick för det
<realubot> Det räcker om jag behöver ha tag i en länk eller ett meddelande några dagar backåt.
<K350> realubot: aaaa...vad är url:en till logfilen?
<realubot> K350: Jag kör wget -qO - https://irc.ubuntu.com/ o.s.v.  och sedan | grep "K350>.*http://.*pcmag" eller något.
<realubot> K350: Svårare än så är det inte. :)
<realubot> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/06/28/%23ubuntu-se.txt
<K350> realubot: ah. ska testa med lynx och --dump
<realubot> wget -qO - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/06/28/%23ubuntu-se.txt | grep "K350>.*hepp"
<realubot> K350: Det går ju att köra någon variant på det också, typ: for (( i=1; i<9; i++ )); do wget -qO - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/06/0$i/%23ubuntu-se.txt | grep -A 1 -B 1 "K350>.*"; done
<realubot> Jag tror inte Ubuntu-servern gillar om man gör så ofta i.o.f.s.
<K350> realubot: coolt, testar lite här....
<realubot> bbl
<realubot> madbear: Jag sov mellan typ kl. 23-03 eller något. Jag vaknade innan tuppen i dag.
<kodein> realubot: har du provat -r-flaggan på wget?
<realubot> kodein: Nope.
<realubot> Det kanske är enklare än att använda en for-loop. :S
<realubot> Aja, bbl.
<realubot> Tjo va de va livat i holken i dag då.
<spacebug-> hajjemen
<hexabit> Godmorgon ;)
<realubot> "På längre sikt kommer rekryteringsbehoven att öka inom många yrken genom den stora generationsväxlingen", skriver Arbetsförmedlingen."
 * realubot väntar ut köttberget.
<spacebug-> realubot: läser du kurser och sånt under tiden?
<realubot> spacebug-: Nej. Jag väntar bara ...
<realubot> spacebug-: Jag lär mig ju lite undan för undan ändå.
<spacebug-> ok.. men inget på papper. Kan v äl va bra att ha?
<realubot> spacebug-: Jag får inte studera för soc.
<spacebug-> aha. Kasst
<realubot> Mm.
<realubot> Jag får se vad som händer. Till hösten vet jag mer.
<spacebug-> ok
<andol> realubot: Fast om du studerar kan du ju få studiebidrag istället?
<realubot> brb
<realubot> arand: Jag ligger efter med poäng. Jag har inte rätt till studiemedel.
<kodein> realubot: tyvärr, men ingen har råd att gå i pension, så du kommer vara i köttbergets ålder när det äntligen blir dags att bytas av
<realubot> kodein: Sant. Köttbergets folk kommer att få jobba till 75.
<realubot> arand: Äsch. Det var ju inte du som skrev till mig.
<realubot> andol: Jag har inte rätt till studiemedel eftersom jag har kurser som släpar efter.
<realubot> Moment 22.
<phnom> realubot: Och du får inte ta poäng för soc?
<realubot> phnom: Exakt.
<phnom> Herp derp
<Enigma> visst e soc och af underbara
<Enigma> eller inte
<andol> realubot: Jo, det där är en seg sits att hamn i.
<realubot> Det löser sig som mannen som sket i bassängen sa.
<realubot> Jag har inget emot AF. Af är hjälpsamma men vad som AF göra? Dom kan ju inte trolla med knäna.
<smokeyrat> Eh... har kronan sjunkit i värde rekordmycket den senaste månaden?
<Haffe> http://finance.yahoo.com/echarts?s=USDSEK%3DX+Interactive#symbol=;range=5y;compare=;indicator=volume;charttype=area;crosshair=on;ohlcvalues=0;logscale=off;source=undefined;
<smokeyrat> Hmm...
<Haffe> http://finance.yahoo.com/echarts?s=EURSEK%3DX+Interactive#symbol=;range=5y;compare=;indicator=volume;charttype=area;crosshair=on;ohlcvalues=0;logscale=off;source=undefined;
<smokeyrat> Mot USD.
<Markk> USD ska man inte jämföra mot.
<kodein> nej, kronan har knappast sjunkit "rekordmycket"
<smokeyrat> Varför inte?
<smokeyrat> Serverjäveln kostar ungefär som ett ciggpaket om dagen.
<smokeyrat> Tur att man inte röker.
<Markk> Hur dyr server har du?
<smokeyrat> Inte speciellt dyr. 1200 kr i månaden (ligger i USA).
<Haffe> Jag betalar ingenting för min.
<smokeyrat> I Sverige är priserna pissdyra.
<Markk> ja
<Markk> Min kostar 69 EUR i månaden.
<Markk> Och det är dyrt imo.
<smokeyrat> Nej.
<smokeyrat> Det är det inte. Lägg av nu.
<Markk> Min är i Tyskland.
<Markk> Skulle aldrig vilja ha en i USA.
<Markk> Om man bor i Europa.
<smokeyrat> Inkompetenta, oförskämda tyskar vill man inte ha att göra med...
<Markk> uhm
<Markk> Vem är det som är inkompetent här?
<smokeyrat> Seriöst... alla EU-företag har varit otroligt oförskämda i min erfarenhet.
<Haffe> 8xOpteron 880 2.4 ghz, 32 gb ram, 1 gbit internetkoppling.
<smokeyrat> Ja... visst du.
<smokeyrat> Kanske om du lägger på några nollor.
<Haffe> Vem?
<Haffe> Jag?
<smokeyrat> Ja.
<smokeyrat> Jaha. Olika personer.
<Markk> Jag har bara en Core i7 920, 12GB RAM, 2*1.5TB HDD i RAID 1 och 10TB data på 100Mbits.
<smokeyrat> "Visst".
<Markk> För 69€.
<smokeyrat> "okej".
<smokeyrat> I verkligheten är det 12 MB RAM och du får göra av med 100 MB datatrafik innan de stryper den, typ.
<Markk> Nej?
<smokeyrat> Kanske är en virtuell maskin i en server med 12 GB RAM.
<Markk> Det är en dedikerad server, och jag utnyttjar den till max utan problem. :P
<smokeyrat> LÃ¥ter *ytterst* suspekt.
<kodein> tysken är ett gemytligt släkte, tycker jag.
<Markk> Varför är du en så jävla negativ fitta? På ren svenska.
<smokeyrat> Men i vilket fall är inte priset det enda som spelar roll.
<Markk> smokeyrat: http://www.hetzner.de/en/hosting/produktmatrix/rootserver-produktmatrix-ex
<Haffe> kodein: Jag tycker om tysken.
<smokeyrat> Varför är du en så jävla naiv fitta? På ren svenska.
<kodein> Markk: men hallå, det är ju tydligen jag som ska vara sån i den här kanalen
<Markk> Nej, men Hetzner är förbannat jävla bra, har grymt bra priset och bra support.
<Markk> kodein: Du?
<Markk> kodein: Du är ju heltrevlig.
<kodein> :/
<smokeyrat> Hetzner... var väl de som inte gick att beställa från ens.
<Haffe> Tysken har under 200 år visat det imperialistiska svinet fransmannen vem som bestämmer på den europeiska kontintenten.
<Markk> smokeyrat: Det går utmärkt.
<Markk> smokeyrat: Jag har beställt tre servrar därifrå.
<Markk> Du tänker nog på OVH.
<Markk> smokeyrat: einand har också en server från HEtzner.
<Haffe> Jag menar, till och med jag är ju tysk till viss del.
<smokeyrat> "1 GBit connected at 100 MBit" <-- Vad spelar det då för roll att det är 1 Gb?
<Markk> :>
<Markk> Man man beställa till 1Gbits.
<smokeyrat> När något låter för  bra för att vara sant är det alltid det. Det finns en fet jävla nackdel någonstans där, gömd.
<Markk> Det är inga "riktiga" servermaskiner?
<Markk> Det är desktopmaskiner ju.
<Haffe> Fast å andra sidan.
<Markk> Så det är väl därför dom är såpass billiga.
<Markk> Men jag klarar mig.
<Haffe> Det största svin jag någon har mött har växt upp i Tyskland.
<smokeyrat> De måste skära ned på allt för att ha så där billigt.
<Haffe> Det här får min hjärna svårt att hantera.
<smokeyrat> De anställer troligen personal i högvis billigt som traskar omkring i serverrummet.
<kodein> hmm. det är jobbigt när världen är svartvit
<Markk> smokeyrat: Dom lär väl inte ha så mycket folk menar du?
<Haffe> Ja.
<Markk> Jag har aldrig haft problem med Hetzner.
<Markk> Jättetrevliga att ha och göra med.
<Haffe> kodein: Vet du hur jäkla jobbigt det är att räkna ut om gråa saker ska vara vita eller svarta.
<kodein> Haffe: det är väl enklare att låtsas att de inte finns.
<Markk> smokeyrat: Har serverhallen du har servern i telefonsupport dygnet runt?
<Haffe> Jag förkastar existensen av färgen grå.
<smokeyrat> Om de inte har ordentlig säkerhet är det snarare en nackdel om de har telefonsupport dygnet runt.
<Markk> hah
<Markk> Nåväl
<smokeyrat> "Ja, det är jag som är X. Jag behöver återställa root-lösenordet."
<Markk> Det gör man inte via telefon?
<smokeyrat> "Ja, wir fixen das. Schnell."
<Markk> Dom har en robot för det.
<smokeyrat> "Alles klar."
<Markk> Eller kontrollpanel om man vill.
<Haffe> Treit ann, Zu angrif bereit machen.
<Markk> Nu måste jag röka iaf.
<Haffe> Achtung! Scharfschutze.
<Markk> away
<smokeyrat> Jag menar att ett företag som har så vansinnigt billiga priser måste göra något skumt.
<Haffe> De föder nog upp demoner i serverhallen.
<kodein> för det går ju inte ha nån sorts telefonbaserad verifikationsprotokoll
<Haffe> kodein: Menar du som typ "Do you have a light?"
<Haffe> "The autum in Bern is very cold in november"
<Haffe> "The ship on lake geneva makes 4 round trips in february"
<smokeyrat> Vad händer när 10 TB används slut? Då kostar varje byte 700 euro?
<kodein> Haffe: -The air is crisp, like fresh spring leaves.
<kodein> Haffe: -Do you know the time in Zurich?
<Haffe> It's you, I thought you were dead.
<kodein> We have little time, you must get these microfiche of the sub plans to Moscow
<Haffe> After that act of defiance, Grigory was never seen again.
<Haffe> He was my best friend.
<Markk> smokeyrat: Nej
<Markk> smokeyrat: Dom begränsar till 10Mbits.
<Markk> smokeyrat: "*There are no charges for overage. We will permanently restrict the connection speed to 10 Mbit/s if more than 10,000 GB/month are used (the basis for calculation is for outgoing traffic only. Incoming and internal traffic is not calculated). 100 Mbit/s speed can be optionally restored by committing to pay 6,90 € (incl. VAT) per additional TB used. "
<Markk> http://www.hetzner.de/en/hosting/produkte_rootserver/ex5
<smokeyrat> Tja, vad ska man säga? Med sådana villkor borde de äga 99% av alla servrar i världen.
<smokeyrat> Om det inte finns någon hake.
<smokeyrat> Måste suga att ha servrar i Tyskland av någon anledning.
<smokeyrat> Mycket skumma lagar och regler, kanske.
<Haffe> Vad är det för sla?
<smokeyrat> 1 minut per år garanterad upptid. ;S
<Markk> Haffe: Det står.
<Markk> Network Availability min. 99%
<smokeyrat> Fattar inte hur något företag kan sälja s.k. "managed servers". Det måste betyda att de loggar in då och då som root och typ uppdaterar Apache och grejs.
<smokeyrat> Läskigt.
<Markk> mm
<andol> smokeyrat: Varför är det läskigt?
<Markk> Folk som inte kan eller vill ta hand om servern? :P
<gecko> Äntligen på hemmaplan. Har varit ute på drift nästan hela dagen.
<smokeyrat> "1 Dedicated IPv4 address" <-- Kanske jättedyrt med extra adresser.
<smokeyrat> andol: Det känns otroligt läskigt för mig.
<Markk> smokeyrat: Nope.
<smokeyrat> Markk: Jo, men att lita på det...
<kodein> achtung! tüsken kommer! tüsken kommer!
<smokeyrat> gecko har studsat runt på svansen.
<andol> smokeyrat: Därför att?
<gecko> Men nu måste jag logga
<smokeyrat> andol: Säkerhetsrisk... galna/inkompetenta arbetare.
<Markk> Men det är jävligt svårt att få extra IPv4-adresser om man inte har ett företag typ.
<smokeyrat> Hur kan de veta om något går sönder om de uppdaterar mjukvara?
<smokeyrat> Och hur ska de kunna fixa det?
<gecko> smokeyrat< När med en bil :)
<Haffe> smokeyrat: Virtuell maskin.
<kodein> troligen kör de staging som de flesta andra
<Markk> Men det är för att RIPE inte vil ge ut.
<Markk> http://www.hetzner.de/en/hosting/unternehmen/rechenzentrum
<gecko> Men nu måste jag logga om
<smokeyrat> Staging har jag inget begrepp om vad det kan vara.
<Markk> Där har ni deras anslutningar till Internets.
<andol> smokeyrat: Tja, köper du managed hosting så gör du det rimligen hos ett företag vars kompetens du litar på. Särskillt då målgruppen torde vara företag med begränsad egen kompetens inom området.
<smokeyrat> En jävla massa görs helt utan att förstå innebörden av det...
<smokeyrat> Hela konceptet "managed server" känns för mig absurt.
<smokeyrat> Det är det sämsta av två världar: webbhotell där bara du drabbas när de ska in och pilla.
<Markk> Därför man inte kör managed?
<smokeyrat> Jo, men jag försöker förstå världen.
<smokeyrat> Skulle aldrig själv köra det eftersom jag är en tocken därninge datornörd.
<andol> smokeyrat: Snarare är det väl väldigt mycket som att hyra in sig på ett webhotell, men du får en dedikerad mängd kapacitet.
<smokeyrat> Tänk dig att du är anställd för att hantera kund Xs server. De har en lång lista (i bästa fall) med instruktioner om hur deras skit funkar och deras önskemål. Denna lista kanske är utdaterad/inkomplett/fel. Du har själv en lång lista med samtliga ändringar som gjorts tidigare av dig själv eller av någon annan som jobbar där. Du ska nu uppgradera Apache HTTP Server, PHP och PostgreSQL utan att orsaka skada på deras data och
<smokeyrat> nedtid som får telefonen att ringa.
<smokeyrat> Fatta vilken mardröm för båda parter.
<andol> smokeyrat: Ytterligare en potentiell fördel med Managed Hosting är att den kan övervakas utav en 24/7-bemannad NOC, vilket är lite lurigt att fixa på egen hand, ifall man inte har ett tillräckligt stort driftteam på egen hand.
<smokeyrat> Jag blir nervös bara av att tänka på det. Det är knappt så jag vågar röra min egen server som jag har 100% kontroll över.
<smokeyrat> Ofta uppstår oväntade problem.
<smokeyrat> Och då får man anta att det inte är några högavlönade seniorer med expertkunskap och erfarenhet som sitter där och "hanterar" snålkundernas servrar
<bamsefar> smokeyrat: Vad har du för belägg för detta?
<smokeyrat> bamsefar: Belägg för vadå?
<bamsefar> 18:59 < smokeyrat> Ofta uppstår oväntade problem.
<bamsefar> T.ex.
<andol> smokeyrat: Att det är flera personer som driftar server är ju knappast ett unikt problem. Även i en intern företagsmiljö är det ju rimliga flera personer i ett Sysadmin-team som driftar samma servrar.
<smokeyrat> bamsefar: Egen erfarenhet.
<bamsefar> Det finns väldigt många som jobbar med outsourcing, det är inget nytt liksom...
<kodein> jag har inte fått reda på om du tror att de uppgraderar hejvilt på driftmaskinerna utan att stage:a det på andra maskiner och testa innan?
<bamsefar> smokeyrat: Vad har du för brancherfarenhet?
<smokeyrat> Är väl därför det ständigt skrivs nyheter om intrång.
<smokeyrat> kodein: Låter osannolikt att de skulle göra så.
<bamsefar> Ja, SQL-injections beror skitmycket på vem som driftar servern.
<smokeyrat> Knappast SQL-injektioner som är det enda säkerhetsproblemet.
<kodein> smokeyrat: för de var inkompetenta tyskjävlar som inte följer branschpraxis?
<andol> bamsefar: Kan du bero lite på hur rädda utvecklarna är för den lokala BOFH:en? :-)
<andol> s/du/ju/
<smokeyrat> kodein: Tror knappast att det är branschpraxis om jag ska vara ärlig.
<kodein> okej. du har helt klart mer insyn än mig.
<smokeyrat> Hålla på och klona en hel server bara för att testa för varenda kund.
<kodein> andol: hur gör ni när ni uppgraderar på joppet?
<smokeyrat> Jag har ingen insyn alls. Det är därför jag pratar om det.
<smokeyrat> Om jag visste alla svar skulle jag inte behöva fråga något.
<kodein> vadå för varenda kund? managed hosting är väl ett hyfsat standardiserat projekt
<smokeyrat> Ja, kanske om de enbart kör ett OS och drillar in alla på ett visst arbetssätt och ett fåtal mjukvara.
<andol> kodein: Jotack, allt testar vi först.
<kodein> betryggande att höra
<Ezim> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/06/ubuntu-adoption-grew-160-in-india-last-year
<bamsefar> smokeyrat: Det är precis så det funkar.
<smokeyrat> bamsefar: Antar att det är logiskt då, men fortfarande litar jag inte på att folk gör sitt jobb kompetent efter allt jag sett med egna ögon.
<smokeyrat> Och i.o.m. det är det svårt att lita på folk och företag som litar på detta hos andra.
<phnom> Ezim: Bra länk :P 160 personer mer i Indien som använder ubuntu nu alltså? :D
<Ezim> phnom: :) haha nyheten var faktiskt lite rolig
<Ezim> phnom: jag tror dom menar jämfört med vad dom själv gjort
<Ezim> ingen aning hur stor den siffran är
<Ezim> dock tror jag att indien och asien kommer ha flest användare
<Ezim> sydamerika och framförallt brasilien har varit bra linux land
<Ezim> :) det är väl bara jänkarna det är svårt väcka
<DrGrov> Ezim: Hej, skall du kolla matchen?
<Ezim> DrGrov: jepp. jag ska se den hos vänner.
<Ezim> DrGrov: dock har jag tvätt som jag ska ta ut snart.
<DrGrov> Ezim: Vad tror du om matchen då?
<Ezim> DrGrov: jag hoppas på tyskland.
<Ezim> men dom blåa kan :P ju alltid övveraska
<DrGrov> Ezim: Okej, jag tror nämligen på Italien (föga överraskande?)
<Ezim> DrGrov: :) inte alls.
<DrGrov> Tyskland har ju horribel statistik mot Italien i dessa sammanhang
<Ezim> DrGrov: må väl. nu måste jag logga ut.
<DrGrov> Ezim: Ja, hoppas det blir bra match
<Ezim> DrGrov: hoppas det med.
<Ezim> ha det
<DrGrov> Desamma
<itmannen> swecarp< SÃ¥g du mitt mess?
<swecarp> itmannen:  japp det på fejsbook
<itmannen> swecarp< Ok. Bra
<itmannen> Nu fick vi facit på hur det går när fel val av TL blir
<itmannen> Pga att TL samt TC inte behaga dyka upp på kvällens möte för att presentera sig så blev det inget möte
<swecarp> dett är en skandal
<kodein> världens undergång
<itmannen> swecarp< Det är bara förnamnet
<Haffe> Jag är säker på att en miljard människor i världen är direkt berörda av ett drama i en irckanal i världens ände.
<itmannen> swecarp< Bry dig inte om dom små trollen
<kodein> bara en miljard?
<Haffe> Jag gjorde en konservativ uppskattning.
<Haffe> Vad är din bedömning?
<kodein> 1.5 miljarder
<Haffe> LÃ¥ter rimligt.
<swecarp> itmannen:  letar efter en stömm kabel till laptop
<Haffe> Hela den kinesiska befolkningen är i uppror, samt delar av den pakistanska.
<itmannen> swecarp< Men den följde ju med
<swecarp> inte till den itmannen  har inte kommit ännu hittade 2st i sopbingen på jobbet idag ska se om dom funkar
<itmannen> swecarp< Aha. Vad är det för dator då?
<swecarp> en toshiba och en compac
<itmannen> swecarp< Ok. ja det kan kanske finnas någa unervisal
<itmannen> Jisses vad jag gillar min nya Samsung S3
<itmannen> Otroligt snabb
<phnom> swecarp: En toshpaq?
<kodein> compiba
<itmannen> Och den har en skärm som är som en dröm
<kodein> den försvinner när du vaknar?
<itmannen> Nu gäller det bara att installera alla apppar som jag är van vid från S2 Plus
<Haffe> Varför är jag så trött?
<kodein> rockstjärnelivet.
<Haffe> Jag skrev ett dokument om allt jag varit med om de senaste månaderna.
<Haffe> Det blev 6 A4 med lögner, trakasserier, hot.
<realubot> Haffe: WTF?
<realubot> Lögner, trakassrier och hot?
 * realubot är nyvaken.
<hexabit> itmannen: Kanske en dum fråga, men vad är det för möte ni pratade om ovan? :) Är det irl eller i en kanal?
<realubot> Haffe: #ubuntu-se-mote
<realubot> Haffe: Nej.
<realubot> hexabit: #ubuntu-se-mote Kanalen där Ubuntu Sverige håller föreningsmöten.
<hexabit> realubot: Ahaa coolt :)
<realubot> hexabit: Nja, brukar vara så få personer som är närvarande att mötena får ställas in ...
<realubot> hexabit: Du ser när möten är i kanalens topic: Medlemsmöte 28/6 kl. 20:30
<hexabit> realubot: Sånt gillar jag.Önskar att det blir vanligare med sådant i framtiden inom företagen. Kanske inte irc då, men någon form av elektroniskt möte.
<realubot> hexabit: Dagens möte ställdes tydligen också in ...
<hexabit> realubot: ok :)
<hexabit> realubot: oj då
<realubot> hexabit: Joina ett möte nästa gång. Om du är reggad på Launchpad så har du rösträtt också.
<hexabit> realubot: Ja det vore kul :)
<itmannen> realubot< Ja mötet ställdes in för vår nyvalde sk TL orkade inte dyka upp som planerta. Men vem är förvånad?
<realubot> itmannen: Hur många var ni på mötet i dag?
<itmannen> Det visar bara att det blev fel man på fel post som jag förstod
<itmannen> realubot< 3
<itmannen> realubot< Både TL och TC skulle vara med och presentera sig. men katten kanske skulle föda
<swecarp> detta är rena katastrofen att inte flera engagerar sig iallafall är närvarande på möten
<swecarp> sedan att huvudpersonerna som skulle presentera sig inte kom är för gävligt
<realubot> swecarp: Jo. Det är dålig stil faktiskt.
 * realubot låtsas skämmas.
 * swecarp beordrar realubot  att närvara vid nästa möte
<dfxz> vad pratar ni om på möten?
<itmannen> swecarp< Amen broder. Snacka om intresse när väl valet är över. Huvudsakne man får en tiltel tydligen
<swecarp> itmannen:  fore TL
<itmannen> dfxz< Var med så får du se
<realubot> dfxz: Mötena handlar om olika projekt m.m., t.ex. om gemenskapens projekt att skapa videoguider.
<swecarp> jag har iblnd bara varit åskådare för att få reda på vad som händer
<itmannen> Men nu är det afton för min del
<swecarp> natti natti itmannen
<itmannen> swecarp< Vi hörs och störs
<realubot> itmannen: Natti.
<realubot> dfxz: Du får vara med på nästa möte du också så ser du vad som avhandlas.
<hexabit> realubot: Reggade mig nyss :)
<realubot> Kaffe!
<coffe> dlna + rygel   = bäst
<saroizy> hi
<saroizy> what is the name of the palace of the king?
<realubot> Det heter Kungliga slottet. Glöm aldrig det.
<kodein> det finns väl 11 kungliga slott i sverige
<realubot> kodein: Men bara ett Kungliga slottet.
<realubot> Ähum, det heter visst Stockholms slott. :S
<realubot> https://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stockholms_slott
<realubot> Eller ... kallas också kungliga slottet.
<realubot> *Kungliga slottet med stort K. Egennamn.
#ubuntu-se 2012-06-29
 * realubot gör hjärt- och lugnräddning på kanalen.
<realubot> *lung
<gecko> Äntligen morgon så man kan vara vaken och slöa
<gecko> Det känns långt till den 13/7 så vi får ta över huset vi köpt.
<coffe> Morrn
<kodein> en angenäm förmiddag
<itfjanten> Då var det dags för dagens andra kaffekopp då.
<Haffe> kodein: När tänkte du ta semester iår?
<kodein> veckorna 28 och 29, samt lite i september och runt jul
<Haffe> OK.
<antii> Sex timmar kvar.
<kodein> sen driftsätter du nånting verksamhetskritiskt och går off the grid i fem veckor?
<Haffe> Hmmm. Jag har inget usbminne, men jag har en 1TB usbansluten hårddisk.
<Haffe> Kan den fungera?
<Dynamit> Blir galen på min sd-kort modifiering jag har gjort på min router
<Dynamit> ena gången funkar det nästa inte, är rätt säker på att det är mina lödpunkter som är skit men ändå. Nu har jag lödigt igen efter haft problem med att den sa i dmesg att det var problem med mmc int. så nu säger den att allting är okej i dmesg men det stämmer inte för när jag försöker mounta säger den att enheten finns inte ändå så ser jag den i /dev och allting ser ut att stämma så det är säkert någon jäk
<Dynamit> la kabel som är problemet baa
<markus_> köp en mac
<Ezim> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTEyOTQ
<Ezim> goda nyheter
<Dynamit> Någon som kan ge något tips om varför dmesg säger att allting är okej men terminalen säger när man försöker mounta att enheten inte finns? är det så jäklit att det är kabel problem igen
<markus_> någon som planerar inköp av en asus ux31a prime?
<markus_> zenbook
<realubot> markus_: Hur så?
<markus_> för jag undrar hur bra den fungerar med olika linuxar
<Dynamit> LoL fick tips om varför det inte funkade och nu kom jag på att så är det ju LOL
<realubot> markus_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AsusZenbookPrime
<realubot> markus_: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/ASUS_Zenbook_Prime_UX31A#screen_backlight
<realubot> markus_: Det kanske är en hjälp på vägen.
<Ezim> http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=251&p=454772#p454772
<Ezim> riktigt bra inlägg
<Ezim> jag hoppas många läser den
<gecko> Nu är frågan vilket försvar våra nyvalda TL samt TC har för att inte vara närvarande vid gårdagen möte
<gecko> Men det lär väl räcka att bli vald och få en titel. Sen bryr dom sig inte om resten av åtaganden
<Haffe> Varför frågar du inte dem om det?
<gecko> Mycket hedervärt
<Ezim> gecko: :) tjena gubbtok.
<gecko> Ezim< Hej du glade :)
<Ezim> gecko: :) har swecarp fått sin xmas present ännu?
<gecko> Ezim< Jo han borde få den idag
<Ezim> gecko: :) då lär han vara fullt upptagen med bekanta sig med sin nya leksak.
<gecko> Vi bor inte precis grannar
<Ezim> gecko: jepp jag vet om det :).
<gecko> Ezim< Jo det är bra att får lite att pyssla med
<Ezim> gecko: vad gör du annars idag?
<Ezim> plågar HakanS :)?
<gecko> Ezim< Har varit ute på drift och utfört en gäng ärenden
<gecko> Ezim< Han ska få stå vid skammens påle
<Ezim> gecko: låter bra. själv väntar man på 1 av päronen. sedan blir det besöka föräldrarna/syskonen.
<gecko> Ezim< Fy vad tråkigt
<Ezim> gecko: dina känslor för HakanS är som einand och realubot relation.. kärlek vid första ögonkast :P.
<gecko> Ezim< Sure baby :D
<Ezim> gecko: :) nee det är skoj träffa familjen. då jag inte ser dom alla så ofta.
<gecko> Ezim< Ok. Jag brukar besöka dom vid arvsskiften :)
<realubot> Ezim: Jag får också sådana vibbar av geckos och HakanS kärleksgnabb.
<gecko> realubot< FÃ¥ mig inte att vomera
<realubot> gecko: Haha.
<Ezim> gecko: haha arvsskifte? du har höga tankar om dina föräldrar. :P
<Ezim> realubot: :) visst är det så.
<gecko> Ezim<  Jo också har beställt klippning av gräsmattan dit vi ska flytta
<Ezim> gecko: ska du flytta?
<gecko> Ezim<  Jo. MHar köpt ett hus här
<Ezim> gecko: köpt 1 hus i...?
<kodein> nä, nu är det väl dags att sjunga den officiella ubuntusången.
<gecko> Ezim<  Nöjesmetropolen Vilhelmina
<Ezim> kodein: den är?
<kodein> hakuna matata
<gecko> Ezim< Vårt största nöje här är politiska strider
<Ezim> gecko: jaha :P...
<Ezim> kodein: :) skön låt.
<Ezim> gecko: haha skönt. dit ska man då flytta när man blir äldre.
<gecko> Ezim<  Gör dig själv en tjänst och låt bli. Detta är en håla som Gud har glömt
<gecko> Och inga normala politiska spelregler finns
<Haffe> För liet underhållning.
<Haffe> När var senaste gången det diskuterades ett linuxrelaterat ämne i den här kanalen?
<gecko> Svågerpolitik samt härskarteknik i full blom
<Ezim> gecko: :) du bor ju där. bara det är en orsak besöka vilhelmina. sedan roligt namn på byn.
<Ezim> Haffe: :) jag la ju upp nyheter om optimus.
<Haffe> Jo.
<kodein> optimus? är inte det asus android-jox?
<Ezim> gecko: ajaj tråkigt att höra.
<Ezim> kodein: nee. det är 2 gpu.
<kodein> eller lg eller nåt
<Ezim> kodein: intel+nvidia
<kodein> två onda företag i en ohelig allians
<Ezim> :) nämn 1 gpu tillverkare som är god.
<Haffe> via.
<Ezim> Haffe: via? tvättmedel?
<Haffe> Nej.
<kodein> Via/S3
<kodein> 3dfx
<Ezim> ingen aning vad det är. är det openchrome grejer?
<Haffe> En fundering förövrigt.
<kodein> finns det nån hyfsat billig laptop i ipad2-storlek, tro?
<Haffe> 11" ?
<kodein> tjockleksmässigt också
<Haffe> Hur är det med inspiron 11z?
<Haffe> Förresten.
<Ezim> kodein och Haffe är via bra grejer och hur är stödet för linux?
<kodein> Haffe: det skulle kanske kvala in
<Haffe> En fundering, har någon testat att köra en AMD E450 med ett externt grafikkort? Går det att använda båda två samtidigt?
<Ezim> Haffe: amd brukar ju vara bra på den biten och jag tror nog det kan fungera. är dock inte expert inom området.
<Ezim> :) någon av er som är sugna på berätta om via och linux stödet?
<Ezim> jag är på allvar intresserad då jag har begränsad kunskap om via
<Ezim> dessutom vad gör via bra som företag jämfört med andra gpu tillverkare
<Ezim> ni ville ha linux/it-relaterade diskussioner
<Ezim> :) här har ni
<kodein> det är generellt bra. de är ju ganska nischade mot embeddedmarknaden, och bidrar med drivrutiner, dokumentation och källkod
<Ezim> kodein: embeddedmarknaden är?
<Haffe> Inbyggda system.
<Haffe> Typ industridatorer, informationskiosker.
<Ezim> Haffe: thx.
<Ezim> kör de med öppenkällod av deras drivrutiner?
<realubot> Ezim: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Embedded_computer#Variety_of_embedded_systems
<realubot> Ezim: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Embedded_Linux
<Ezim> realubot: thx.
<realubot> Använder "alla" TV-apparater/DVD-spelare Linux?
<realubot> Eller vilka andra alt. förekommer?
<kodein> qnx skulle jag tro inte är helt ovanligt
<Ezim> realubot: vad menar du med Använder "alla" TV-apparater/DVD-spelare Linux??
<Haffe> wxworks.
<realubot> QNX Neutrino: http://www.qnx.com/developers/docs/6.3.2/momentics/quickstart/images/neutrino_desktop.jpg
<realubot> Ezim: Ja, om TV-apparater och DVD-spelare överlag använder Linux som operativsystem för menyer e.t.c.
<Ezim> realubot: ingen aning.
<kodein> adobe flash
<realubot> Hur stor del av marknade för inbäddade system som Linux har, typ. Inte bara TV-apparater och DVD-spelare då. Industridatorer o.s.v.
<kodein> tja, de jag känner som är i embeddedbranschen sysslar med linux, i alla fall ;)
<realubot> kodein: Frågan är om dom du känner är representativa för folk som är i embeddedbranschen. ;)
<kodein> det är ju svårt att säga, men de jobbar till stor del med settop-boxar och liknande.
<Ezim> Philip5: kena.
<Philip5> kena
<amelia> kena?
<Ezim> amelia: kde way of säga tjena :)
<Philip5> amelia: du hänger ju inte alls med i svängarna ;P
<Ezim> Philip5: hon kör nog inte kde :).
<Philip5> nä, inte ens ubuntu
<Ezim> Philip5: :) hon kör ju fedora.
<realubot> Hon kör kanske QNX Neutrion som dom hårda grabbarna.
<Ezim> intressant trend att linux mint enligt distrowatch börja falla rätt så mycket
<amelia> jaså jaså, jag håller mig till Gnome
<Ezim> amelia: gnome 2 eller 3?
<amelia> gnome 3
<Ezim> amelia: med gnome shell eller fallback mode?
<amelia> gnome shell
<Ezim> realubot: kolla in distrowatch kommer du se hur linux mint faller som en sten.
<Ezim> amelia: okej. kör du gnome shell vanilla eller med extensions?
<realubot> Ezim: Mint är ju fortfarande nr. 1.
<amelia> Ezim: vanilla
<realubot> Jag trodde inte att Mint hade fler användare än Ubuntu.
<Ezim> realubot: ja, men inte mycket till. inom kort kommer mageia nog bli nr1.
<Ezim> realubot: linuxmint har definitivt inte mer användare än ubuntu. sedan är linuxmint ubuntu, bortsett från lmde utgåvorna.
<Ezim> amelia: okej. gnome shell utan extension känns inte riktigt användarvänligt.
<Ezim> amelia: om du kör gnome shell så kör du säkert fedora. stämmer det? 16 eller 17?
<markus_> realubot: tack. bookmarkar
<Haffe> Hmmm.
<Haffe> Unetbootin verkade iallafall gå med på att använda en usbhårddisk som usbminne. Det gick lite snabbare också.
<kes0> realubot: Hej *käftsmäll*
<kes0> 13.37 jävla bra jag är
<kodein> jaså.
<kes0> Nu förstörde du ju, jag täntke vara den enda som skrev den tiden
<kodein> jaså.
<kes0> Jaså
<kodein> såja
<kes0> SÃ¥ja ;P
<realubot> kes0: Är du på rymmen eller varför är du ute?
<realubot> kes0: Jag trodde att polisen hade satt käppar i hjulet för din hundsmugglingsverksamhet vid det här laget.
<HeMan> på tal om käppar, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lkQ2UUuJbvw
<Ezim> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iBVgcjhYV2A
<realubot> HeMan: Häftigt.
<kes0> realubot: Nä jag är hal bara, vill du köpa en pudel?
<realubot> kes0: Nej, sista jag köpte en smuggelhund av dig blev jag biten och smittad av rabies. Det får räcka med terriern du sålde till mig i våras.
<amelia> Ezim: fedora 17
<realubot> *sist
<Ezim> amelia: fedora 17 är riktigt bra. synd bara nvidia+kde=huvudvärk under fedora.. annars är fedora grym
<amelia> Ezim: jag trivs med fedora. har kört den de senaste 5 åren sedan jag insåg att det inte är kul att laga sin arbetsstation varken hemma eller på jobbet för att det inte funkar. mitt linuxande är strikt serverinriktat om jag får välja.
<Ezim> amelia: förstår. fedora var för mig positiv övveraskning. gillade fedora skarpt. anledning jag gav upp fedora var pga att jag ville köra nvidia blobs under fedora 17 kde spin. ingen bra kombination.
<amelia> Ezim: fedora och properitära drivrutiner är sällan en bra kombo
<Ezim> amelia: sedan tycker jag yumex var bra seg. däremot yum är bra grejer.
<Ezim> amelia: stämmer nog. dock var öppna drivrutiner för fedora riktigt bra.
<amelia> Ezim: yumex?
<Ezim> amelia: gui för yum
<amelia> Ezim: aha, det använder jag inte. :)
<amelia> allt som går att göra i terminalen gör jag där.
<Ezim> amelia: nörd :).
<amelia> Ezim: ja, annars hade jag nog inte jobbat med linux- och unixservrar
<Ezim> amelia: sant. :)
<realubot> Vad är eg. skillnaden mellan MS Office Home & Student och Business-versionen?
<Ezim> realubot: :) student versionen är väl billigare.
<markus_> kan man inte få vissa saker helt gratis som student?
<realubot> Ezim: Jo, men varför? Det beror väl på begränsningar?
<Ezim> realubot: ms med sina betydelselösa versioner är huvudvärk.
<amelia> realubot: antar att du inte får med communicatorn i home & student... men vad vet jag.
<Ezim> realubot: ingen aning. jag har under 2 år bara kört öppna kontorsprogram.
<ibm> när jag öppnar gdebi så finns det inga paket som man kan leta efter och välja att installera hur får jag fram debian paketen
<realubot> amelia: Jaha. Det vet jag inte ens vad det är för något.
<kodein> lync
<realubot> ibm: Har du bytt till Debian nu? Du använde ju Ubuntu innan?
<ibm> jo jag har ubuntu men vill kunna även hitta olika debian paket
<ibm> realubot vet du hur man kan göra sånt med gdebi
<ibm> realubot alltså hitta olika debian paket med gdebi
<kodein> gdebi är till för att installera lokala paket.
<ibm> vad menas det med lokala paket
<amelia> realubot: intern msn för företag typ
<kodein> att du laddat ner dem från nånstans.
<kodein> communicator heter som sagt lync numera. ;)
<kodein> jag är inte betrodd med windowsdator på jobbet, så jag har inte haft nöjet att bli störd av mina kunder via det ännu
<ibm> aha är det inte för olika debian paket
<kodein> det är för deb-filer, men du måste som sagt ladda ner dem själv
<ibm> men finns det inget program som gör det
<kodein> din webbläsare, t.ex.
<ibm> men jag menar som ett paket hanterare för att installera debian paket
<kodein> ja, gdebi t.ex.
<kodein> eller synaptic
<kodein> eller aptitude
<kodein> eller apt-get
<kodein> eller dpkg
<ibm> ja fast t. ex. apt-get innehåller väl ubuntu paketen bara inte debian
<ibm> eller hur
<kodein> beror ju helt på vad man har ställt in att använda för repositories.
<kodein> varför försöker du lära dig springa innan du lärt dig gå?
<ibm> så kan jag t. ex. använda synaptic för att kunna ladda ner debian paket
<kodein> när jag tittar på vad jag skrivit tidigare så ser det ut som om det var precis det jag sa.
<ibm> ok hur gör man det då
<kodein> https://encrypted.google.com/search?client=opera&rls=en&q=add+debian+repo+to+ubuntu&sourceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<Ezim> http://mobile.slashdot.org/story/12/06/29/1214231/adobe-stops-flash-player-support-for-android
<markus_> hurra
<einand> konstigt att slashdot är så sent ute
<ibm> kodein länken du gav mig över google sökningen har jag kollat på de men en sida visar hur man ubuntu paket i debian och en annan säger att man kan lägga debian paket till ubuntu men förrådet den ger är inte äkta bara ett exempel på hur man gör har du nån annan länk
<kodein> jag tycker att du tar dig vatten över huvudet.
<ibm> kodein vad menar du med det
<kodein> att du inte har en jäkla aning om vad du sysslar med.
<ibm> kodein jo då
<kodein> då behöver du ju inte min hjälp, utan kan googla själv.
<ibm> kodein t. ex. dessa är för att lägga ubuntu paket över debian deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<ibm> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<ibm> deb http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf dapper free non-free
<ibm> deb-src http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf dapper free non-free
<ibm> deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu dapper-commercial main men jag behöver göra tvärtom
<ibm> kodein som sagt jag behöver göra tvärtom
<kodein> och hur jäkla svårt är det för dig att då googla fram hur sources.list ser ut i debian?
<ibm> kodein jag har kollat runt men hittar inte det och engelska är inte min bästa sida alls
<kodein> tråkigt att höra att du inte klarar att googla "debian sources.list" och klicka på valfri länk
<ibm> kodein vad menar du vad ska jag googla på
<ibm> kodein jag har letat utan att lyckas
<kodein> prova allt utom de två orden jag hade inom citationstecken i det jag skrev senast.
<ibm> kodein är dessa rätt de verkar konstiga deb http://ftp.br.debian.org/debian squeeze main
<ibm> deb-src http://ftp.br.debian.org/debian squeeze main
<ibm> deb http://ftp.br.debian.org/debian squeeze-updates main
<ibm> deb-src http://ftp.br.debian.org/debian squeeze-updates main
<ibm> deb http://security.debian.org/ squeeze/updates main
<ibm> deb-src http://security.debian.org/ squeeze/updates main
<kodein> vad tycker du är konstigt med dem?
<Haffe> Jag är en fisk.
<ibm> kodein som sagt kan de vara rätt de kanske är gamla
<Haffe> Min morbror är en häst.
<kodein> robocop är min andrepilot
<gusnan> ibm, http://askubuntu.com/questions/116257/adding-debian-sid-as-package-repository
<gusnan> ibm, Första svaret där är värt att fundera på.
<ibm> gusnan jag förstår inte riktigt länken är det fel på en av dessa
<ibm> gusnan vilka är säkra att ha installera
<gusnan> Att använda sig av Debian-repos på en Ubuntu-installation är en dålig idé i allmänhet.
<ibm> gusnan jag är inte ute att installera nya paket som inte har kommit ännu för ubuntu det viktiga är att de ska vara stabila jag är ute efter att kunna installera paket som inte finns för ubuntu bara för debian
<gusnan> Och dom finns inte i nån PPA heller?
<ibm> gusnan vad menas med ppa är de stabila
<gusnan> Det beror helt på vilken PPA...
<einand> urk
<ibm> vad menas med ppa
<ibm> vad betyder ppa förnåt
<gusnan> ibm, http://askubuntu.com/questions/4983/what-are-ppas-and-how-do-i-use-them
<kes0> realubot: Haha sluta gnäll va
<einand> finns det något smidigt sätt att begränsa bandbredden ett program kan anavända?
<ibm> gusnan jag har redan ppa jag kollade i förrådet
<kodein> själv har jag en gräsklippare i förrådet.
<kodein> och en DEC PDP/11
<kodein> ett av dessa påståenden är sanna
<einand> tror gräsklipparen är en lögn
<ibm> gusnan men vad ville du säga om de vad har det med debian paketen och göra
<gusnan> ibm, Vad jag försöker säga är det är en dålig idé att använda sig av Debian-förråd på en Ubuntu-installation. Då är PPA'n ett bra alternativ.
<gusnan> s/bra/bättre
<ibm> gusnan ok men de har jag redan
<coffe> hittar inte i gnome hur jag väljer vilken utgång på mitt ljudkort, något tips ?
<einand> inte bara dåligt, fuingerar inte då debian inte är binärkompatibel med ubuntu och tvärt om
<ibm> gusnan jag vill kunna installera de som inte finns i ubuntu och som är stabila helst
<ibm> gusnan då är gdebi också dåligt eller
<ibm> gusnan gdebi finns även för red hat fedora fast den inte bygger på debian och ändå går den använda
<gusnan> ibm, gdebi gör att du kan installera enstaka deb-paket på din distro. Det beror helt och hållet på vilket paket det handlar om.
<ibm> gusnan jag vill ha nåt program hanterare fast som har debian paket istället för ubuntu
<ibm> gusnan vilket är det bästa i det här fallet
<gusnan> ibm, Och du skall installera dom på en ubuntu-maskin?
<ibm> gusnan ja det stämmer bra
<gusnan> ibm, Då kan du läsa länken jag skickade vid 16:50 igen, och första svaret där i länken.
<gusnan> oops, jag menar 16:40.
<kodein> nog kan han gott läsa båda länkarna igen
<ibm> gusnan vilket är det hur vet jag vilken tid det var
<gusnan> kodein, :)
<ibm> för några dagar sen nämnde någon nånting med muon vad är det förnåt och vad är den till
<ibm> har det med gdebi att göra
<realubot> ibm: Muon är en pakethanterare, ungefär som Ubuntu Siftware Center.
<realubot> Tror jag.
<realubot> ibm: Vad försöker du göra egentligen?
<ibm> realubot hitta program som finns i debian
<ibm> realubot alltså som inte finns för ubuntu
<realubot> ibm: Muon Software Center är en pakethanterare för bl.a. Kubuntu.
<realubot> ibm: Vilket program? Jag tror att nästan alla program till Debian finns till Ubuntu.
<ibm> realubot förresten du frågade skillnaden mellan olika ms office student versionen innehåller inte allt som finns på den andra men förutom programmen så har den mindre t. ex. bilder för clipart
<realubot> ibm: Ok.
<ibm> realubot vad ska man ha ms office för nu för tiden alla andra gratis programmen har allt man kan tänka sig för hemmet däremot om det är till ett stort företag som verkligen behöver de extra funktionerna då är det en annan femma
<realubot> En bra anledning är att man ska editera Word/Excel-filer och att viss formatering inte visas/sparas korrekt i Writer/Calc.
<ibm> oftast visas det rätt så länge man inte har för speciella grejer
<realubot> Det är tillräckligt spaciella grejer i det här fallet.
<ibm> men problemen finns även mellan t. ex. ms word och ms works fast det är samma företag där kan det vara ännu större problem
<realubot> MS Works är inte intressant för min del.
<gecko> Upprop till kanalens alla kvinnor. Ikväll är det sista chansen att få upplev en riktig man. För imorgon 11:30 så är det kört
<realubot> gecko: Ska du byta kön?
<ibm> egentligen är felet från ms eftersom deras egna produkter inte alltid funkar med varandra och inte de andra gratis programmen man kan tänka sig att de gör det med flit även om det inte funkar inom deras ramar
<gecko> realubot<  :) Nä men jag ska framför altaret
<realubot> gecko: Ska du gifta dig?!?
<gecko> realubot<  Nummer 3 i ordningen
<realubot> gecko: Då får man gratulera. :)
<gecko> realubot<  Tackar
<gecko> Eller heter det beklaga?
<ibm> gecko ja grattis
<gecko> ibm<  Tack
<ibm> gecko och hoppas allt går som planerat
<gecko> ibm<  ja det gör det säkert. Jag har ju vanan inne med giftemål :)
<gecko> Men nu får det räcka tror jag
<gecko> Iaf så är alpha2 av 12.10 ute. Men det har ni kanske sett
<realubot> Japp.
<realubot> Läste det på forumet.
<gecko> Jag har uppdaterat min till alpha2
<realubot> ibm: Felet är nog att Microsoft använder stängda filformat som det är svårt att skapa fullständigt stöd för i andra produkter än Microsofts egna.
<ibm> fast de har problem med deras egna också
<ibm> konstigt nog
<realubot> Excel sparar om jag har förstått saken rätt filerna som binärfiler.
<ibm> vet ej exact men däremot funkar oftast word excel powerpoint bra ihop
<ibm> dock ändå inte perfekt
<realubot> gecko: Jag har övergett Ubuntu. Tveksamt om jag kommer att återgå till Ubuntu. Dock använder jag Ubuntus bassystem, d.v.s. command line systemet som är grunden för Ubuntu/Kubuntu o.s.v.
<ibm> vad har du för dist då
<gecko> realubot<  Ok. Vilken dist har du då?
<gecko> Nu kom jag ihåg. Minimal
<ibm> heter disten minimal eller
<realubot> Ubuntu command line + Openbox.
<ibm> är det som ubuntu-server
<realubot> ibm: Jag använder "command line"-alternativet som finns på Ubuntus CD Alternate.
<ibm> vad är openbox förnåt
<realubot> Därefter installerar jag fönsterhanteraren Openbox.
<ibm> kan du använda musen
<realubot> ibm: Det är en Window Manager, en fönsterhanterare som stuyr hur fönstren ska fungera på Skrivbordet, t.ex. ramar m.m.
<ibm> med openbox
<realubot> ibm: Jag kan använda musen m.h.a. Openbox ja.
<realubot> ibm: http://openbox.org/oldwiki/images/b/b0/Openbox-elementary3.png
<realubot> Så ser ett ex. på Openbox ut.
<realubot> ibm: Påminner för övrigt väldigt mycket om Lubuntu.
<realubot> Men det är Elementary OS på screenshoten.
<realubot> ibm: Ett annat ex.: http://openbox.org/oldwiki/images/b/bc/2007-06-25.png
<realubot> ibm: Så här ser Openbox ut: http://openbox.org/wiki/Openbox:Screenshots
<ibm> är det som att ta bort gnome från ubuntu-desktop och installera openbox
<realubot> ubuntu-desktop innehåller Gnome. Det går inte att ha ubuntu-desktop utan att ha Gnome. Däremot kan du ersätta ubuntu-desktop med Openbox.
<realubot> ibm: Openbox är ett alt. till Gnome.
<realubot> ibm: Ett lättviktigt alternativ som drar lite resurser av datorn. Openbox är snabbt och rappt. Testa Lubuntu så får du se. Lubuntu använder Openbox som fönsterhanterare och LCDE som Skrivbordsmiljö.
<realubot> *LXDE
<ibm> de vanligaste är gnome och kde
<ibm> vad har ubuntu-server förnåt
<ibm> har den något alls
<ibm> vet någon om det finns ett program som har web tv kanaler och satellite kanaler gratis
<Philip5> kolla på program som stödjer sopcast
<ibm> som typ något slags dreambox ip tv gratis
<ibm> vad är sopcast förnåt
<Philip5> det du frågade efter
<ibm> och hur ska man veta om den stödjer
<Philip5> finns olika program som visar sopcast-strömmar
<Philip5> här är t ex en sådan: http://code.google.com/p/sopcast-player/
<kes0> realubot: Vill du köpa en tjej då?
<kes0> 500 kr el högstbjudande
<macrobat> kes0: är du slavhandlare eller hallik?
<Philip5> kena swecarp
<swecarp> Philip5:  kena
<Philip5> swecarp: laddad inför helgen?
<swecarp> nej bara trött Philip5
<Philip5> så du ska bara vila upp din trötta lekamen?
<swecarp> kasnske lite fiske'
<Philip5> hoppas på bra diskeväder då
<Philip5> fiskeväder
<Philip5> vad nu det är för väder
<swecarp> molnigt med lite bllåst
<Philip5> blir kanske en bra helg då
<swecarp> kan bil
<swecarp> brb
<gecko>  Förhindrar att vara med på möte pga akutjobb på huset. Vilket bullshit
<kes0> macrobat: Nä gör mig av med tjejen bara ;P
<kes0> Lika bra o tjäna pengar på de också
<gecko> Blev utbjuden på svensexa ikväll. Men avstod då jag måste bevaka detta
<gecko> Måste nämligen vara här för att se någon form av sanningsenlig förklaring varför TL samt TC inte orkar eller har förmåga att följa dagordningar
<gecko> Så ordet är ert. varsågod
<gecko> I väntan på detta kan jag meddela att 12.10 går otroligt bra för att vara en alpha2
<gecko> Det kommer inga error överhuvudtaget
<swecarp> gecko:  skickade du paketet med snigel ???
<gecko> Jag står på tröskeln till att överge 12.04 helt
<gecko> swecarp<  Nja. Med posten. Men det kanske är en snigel
<swecarp> verkar så hadde laddat för en instalations dag i helgen
<gecko> swecarp<  Skyll inte på mig iaf
<gecko> Jag kan inte göra annat än att skicka
<swecarp> gecko:  det är pisse postens fel
<gecko> swecarp<  Precis. Men det borde egentligen ha varit framme
<gecko> swecarp<  Ville inte skicka som express för det är så dyrt
<swecarp> express är onödigtmen det borde ha varit framme nu
<gecko> Jo jag vet. Men vad ska jag göra? Det är bara att vänta
<swecarp> ja väntans tider det är som att sitta o vänta på tc och tl
<gecko> swecarp<  :D
<gecko> swecarp<  Jag har nu invensterat i en ny fiskeväska och ett nytt spö till hustrun
<swecarp> vad bra då kommer ni att rens vattnen
<gecko> swecarp<  Men hon fick ett billigt
<swecarp> billigt eller dyrt har ingen betydelse
<gecko> swecarp<  Nä så är det. Fisken kollar inte på prislappen
<swecarp> frugan hadde sjörekordet ett tag i en sjö vifiskaade i med ett spö för 59 kr jag satt med ett spö för 1800 kr
<gecko> Jädrans. Nu kommer det folk :(
<swecarp> gecko:  otur
<madbear> på tal om fiske
<madbear> köpte jerkspö idag
<Haffe> Torks.
<swecarp> nice madbear
<madbear> jo funkade riktigt bra med 115g drag :D
<madbear> ska ta fläskiga gäddor med det
<swecarp> sitter i telefonkö  sedan 32 min
<Philip5> swecarp: vilka kan det vara som har så bra service?
<swecarp> telenor Philip5
<swecarp> som tur är så är det ett 020 nr
<swecarp> nu har jag prata med suporten
<swecarp> Philip5:  nu kanske uppsala är en kurd mindre
<Philip5> swecarp: vadå då?
<swecarp> ezim åker hem till föräldrarna ui dag tror jag
<swecarp> hehe
<Philip5> du menar att jag kan känna mig lite tryggare om jag går ut de närmaste dagarna?! ;P
<swecarp> ja behöver inte titta över axeln hela tiden
<Philip5> precis
<einand> Philip5: vad använder du för mjukvara för att hantera raw filer
<Philip5> einand: aftershot pro
<einand> Philip5: det var inte fritt va+
<Philip5> nope
<Philip5> men bäst
<Philip5> för linux...
<einand> finns det som trial?
<Philip5> ja 30 dagar
<Philip5> corel är det som har det
<Philip5> hette tidigare bibble men så köpte corel upp det och la till lite grejer och döpte det till aftershot pro
<einand> saknar lightroom för linux
<kodein> bibble bobble
<Philip5> ja men det här är inte alls mycket sämre direkt
<einand> Philip5: vad kostar det?
<Philip5> $60
<einand> rätt ok pris ändå
<Philip5> ja
<Philip5> testa det först får du se om du gillar det
<einand> japp
<Philip5> jag använder annars aftershot, digikam och gimp för photohantering
<Philip5> ibland luminence hdr
<einand> just nu använder jag imagemagick
<Philip5> hehe inte riktigt samma
<einand> nja, fungerar
<Philip5> har inte alls samma kontroll i delar av bilderna eller kan kontrollera toner och annat
<kodein> Philip5: på tal om ingenting; den till vänster dök upp hemma hos mig idag: http://www.lysator.liu.se/~busk/random/pannkakor/pannkakor3.jpg
<Philip5> kodein: synd bara att det är en canon ;)
<Philip5> kodein: köpte 2 softboxar på 90x90cm i veckan med grids som jag tänkte leka lite med i helgen tror jag
<kodein> Philip5: nä, det är tur, annars hade den ju inte passat på 5D:n
<Philip5> kodein: mark III?
<kodein> mark II
<Philip5> så old school
<kodein> ville kunna byta mattskiva, det var lite av en dealbreaker på mk III
<Philip5> mattskiva?
<kodein> sedan är ju foto en hobby också, och då är 30 långsjalar för en kamera det inte står Leica på lite väl dyrt
<Philip5> jag kommer nog köpa mig en nikon D800E till hösten här.
<kodein> ja, en sån här: http://shop.usa.canon.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_10051_10051_202329_-1?utm_source=google&utm_medium=Product_Search&utm_campaign=Google_Product_Feed
<Philip5> ja canon är ju överpris på hus vet du väl ;)
<kodein> Philip5: konstigt att de säljer så jäkla bra trots priset, då.
<Philip5> ja de vet ju att det finns galningar som betalar extra
<kodein> men om du måste hålla på med det löjliga märkeskriget är det nog lika bra vi slutar diskutera ämnet.
<Philip5> men har det inte alltid varit lite så att canon tagit mer för husen och kanske haft billigare objektiv
<Philip5> sant
<Philip5> men de har lite olika prissättning
<Philip5> någon mattskiva har jag aldrig testat
<kodein> jovars, det är ju två olika företag, så de kan ju helt klart ha olika strategier. förmodligen funkar båda bra för dem
<Philip5> ja annars skulle de inte köra så
<einand> ./AfterShotPro: error while loading shared libraries: libtcmalloc_minimal.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<einand> einand@ogglo /opt/AfterShotPro/bin $ ls /lib/libtcmalloc_minimal.so.0
<einand> /lib/libtcmalloc_minimal.so.0
<einand> einand@ogglo /opt/AfterShotPro/bin $ ls /lib/libtcmalloc_minimal.so.0 -la
<kodein> den mattskiva som sitter i kamerorna när de säljs är mer optimerade för att vara ljusa, på bekostnad att man inte like enkelt kan se vad som är fokus. den jag köpte är optimerad för att visa var fokus ligger bättre, vilket är väldigt användbart om man fokuserar manuellt (och har ljusstarka gluggar)
<einand> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 667156 jun 29 21:30 /lib/libtcmalloc_minimal.so.0
<einand> irriterande fel
<Philip5> einand: varför startar du den med ./AfterShotPro??
<kodein> nackdelen är att sökaren blir mörkare om man har objektiv med f/4 eller mindre som största bländare
<einand> Philip5: hur skall jag annars starta den?
<Philip5> installerar du inte en deb?
<einand> jag kör inte ubuntu så kan inte dra ner sådana där fina binär bloobar
<Philip5> då måste du ju ha dess libbar i din path
<einand> men har jag ju
<Philip5> tydligen inte
<einand> precis det jag visade
<einand> einand@ogglo /opt/AfterShotPro/bin $ ./AfterShotPro
<einand> ./AfterShotPro: error while loading shared libraries: libtcmalloc_minimal.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<einand> kolla
<einand> einand@ogglo /opt/AfterShotPro/bin $ whereis libtcmalloc_minimal.so.0
<einand> libtcmalloc_minimal.so: /lib/libtcmalloc_minimal.so.0 /lib64/libtcmalloc_minimal.so.0
<Philip5> men aftershot pro är 32bit
<einand> nä
<Philip5> så du måste ha 32bit kompatiblilietet
<einand> varför heter den AfterShotPro_amd64.tar.gz då?
<kodein> de har ingen multilib än?
<einand> och och AfterShotPro_amd64.deb
<Philip5> kodein: för paket så är det installation av 32bit comp paket
<kodein> där ser man
<Philip5> den är ändå 32bit
<Philip5> oavsett vad de heter
<Philip5> så din libtcmalloc_minimal.so.0 som den hittar är väl 64bit och inte 32
<Philip5> eller beroenden av den är inte 32
<einand> einand@ogglo /opt/AfterShotPro/bin $ file AfterShotPro
<einand> AfterShotPro: ELF 64-bit LSB executable, x86-64,  dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 3.1.0, not stripped
<Philip5> så pass. så är inte min
<Philip5> $ file /opt/AfterShotPro/bin/AfterShotPro
<Philip5> /opt/AfterShotPro/bin/AfterShotPro: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.9, BuildID[sha1]=0x7247a3a4363d853827122ee9521a497351572e7e, not stripped
<einand> måste dra och handla
<Philip5> einand: vart hittade du den där tarbollen med deras 64bit version? hittar bara sådan som min på deras sajt
<swecarp> philip det finns ju en 64 bitars på corells sida
<swecarp> Philip5:
<Philip5> vart?
<swecarp> http://apps.corel.com/lp/aftershot/download/index.html
<swecarp> det står iallafall att det är 64 bitars
<Philip5> fast den som heter AfterShotPro_amd64.deb är bara 32bit versionen packad för 64bit system
<kodein> men hallå
<kodein> det står ju 64 bitar!1111
<Philip5> jo men den innehåller 32bit binärer
<Philip5> inte 64bit
<kodein> så man måste installera den två gånger?
 * kodein ska sluta.
<kodein> så. nu väntar jag tills frågan dyker upp igen.
<Philip5> nej utan när man installerar AfterShotPro_amd64.deb på ett 64bit system så installerar paketer beroenden för 32bit kompatiblitet
<arand> Undras just hur det funkar nu när multi-arch kommer...
<einand> men jag drog ner tar.gz filen
<Philip5> einand: jag ser ingen sådan. bara deb och rpm
<einand> vad ladda jag ner den då?
<einand> einand@ogglo ~/Downloads $ ls AfterShotPro_amd64.tar.gz
<einand> AfterShotPro_amd64.tar.gz
<einand> einand@ogglo ~/Downloads $ file AfterShotPro_amd64.tar.gz
<einand> AfterShotPro_amd64.tar.gz: gzip compressed data, from Unix
<Philip5> vart hittade du din då?
<einand> googlde på coral photoshot
<einand> hum..
<einand> jag drog säkert ner nått skit, för hittar inte heller det på websidan
<Philip5> :)
<einand> värdelöst, går inte få igång på ett annat os än deb basserat
<Philip5> rmp?
<Philip5> rpm
<einand> gentoo ;)
<swecarp> rpm funkade för mig med mageia
<einand> swecarp: vilken dist kör du?
<swecarp> einand:  mageia kde versionen
<einand> ?
<Philip5> einand: du kan ju alltid packa upp innehållet ur deb-filen och installera binärerna manuellt
<einand> Philip5: försökte det, men fungera lika dåligt
<Philip5> du behöver 32bit kompatibilitet i gentoo då antar jag
<spacebug-> här va jag nära på att installera en grafisk ftpklient när jag insåg att lftp hade kommandot queue, så nu slapp jag det oxå ;)
<swecarp> einand:  min dist är mageia
<einand> fick igång det
<einand> :)
<einand> frågan är, vilken fil är det dom sparar 30 dagars i
<einand> måste ligga i min hemma mapp
<einand> vad är det för CPigt filter den lägger på med automatik
<Philip5> vadå för filter?
<einand> den gör nått cpigt, bilden blir helt korning, drar på högre kontrast eller nått sånt som standard
<einand> bilden blir ju skit kass
<Philip5> då vet jag inte hur du lyckas
<einand> yiks
<einand> Philip5: du skall få se hur fil bilden blev
<Philip5> och vad du lyckats med
<einand> jo, verkar som den lägger på skärpa med automatik
<einand> Philip5: aha "Sharpening" är på som standard
<einand> Philip5: hur står sig darkroom än så länge då?
<einand> menar darktable
<Philip5> einand: man kan göra en hel del men ligger en bra bit efter lightroom och aftershot
<einand> märke det
<einand> aftershot var acceptabelt, men inte värt 500 spänn, iaf inte när lightroom är 1000 gånger bättre och kostar 1000kr
<Philip5> så stor skillnad tycker inte jag det är på dem
<Philip5> mesta handlar om vana
<Philip5> men visst är lightroom lite bättre men funkar ju inte på linux
<einand> mest av allt stör jag mig på att aftershot försöker vara smart och pilla på mina inställningar åt mig
<einand> och efter det stör jag mig på den extremt klumpiga importerings funktionen
<einand> undrar vad jag kan göra i dessa programmen som inte går att göra i imagemagic, förutom se ändringarna i realtid
<Philip5> använda masker?
<Philip5> och lager med effekter
<einand> lager med effekter går utmärkt
<ibm> vet någon hur man installerar noip2
<ibm> t. ex. här vad ska man svara på It will be used.
<ibm> Please enter an update interval:[30]
<ibm> Do you wish to run something at successful update?[N] (y/N)
<kodein> Hidden on the pages is the answer / To a never ending story.
<Haffe> The answer my friend, is blowing in the wind.
<Haffe> There must be a way out of here, said the joker to the theif.
<nighter> Use the force young Skywalker.
<realubot> swecarp gecko: Det står på posten hur lång tid leveranserna tar om ni är intresserade ...
<realubot> ibm: update interval: 30
<realubot> ibm: run somethins at successful update: N
<Ezim> realubot: swecarp är inte online :).
 * spacebug- funderar på varför subsonic (java) använder så mycket swap när jag har massa vanligt RAM kvar. Eller ja det är väl inte programmet i sig som bestämmer det utan kerneln, men varför gör den så?
<markus_> spacebug-: programmet kanske inte körs aktivt?
<spacebug-> ps visar det som "Sl"
<spacebug-> det är ju en musikserver som just nu inte arbetar
<spacebug-> du menar att den lägger ut sånt till swap som inte behövs just nu? Låter iofs rimligt och smart
<spacebug-> Sen kan man ju fråga sig varför subsonic behöver ha 4.1 GB data i minnet
<ibm> realubot vad menas det med something at successful update
<ibm> realubot vad är den till
<realubot> ibm: Det är om du vill att ett kommando eller något ska köras om noip2 har lyckats uppdatera no-ip med ditt nya IP-nummer.
<realubot> Tror jag.
<ibm> realubot jag vill ha noip2 till openssh behöverjag då det där kommandot
<realubot> ibm: Nej. Svara N på frågan.
<ibm> realubot ok då behöver jag det inte
<ibm> realubot hur fortsätter man installationen Do you wish to run something at successful update?[N] (y/N)  N
<ibm> New configuration file '/tmp/no-ip2.conf' created.
<ibm> mv /tmp/no-ip2.conf /usr/local/etc/no-ip2.conf
<ibm> realubot är det många steg kvar att skriva i terminalen tills noip installeras
<realubot> ibm: Ingen aning, tror inte det. Det märker du.
<ibm> realubot jag vet inte hur jag ska fortsätta nu
<ibm> realubot om den är installerat eller inte
<kodein> har du spelat textäventyrsspel någon gång?
<markus_> stuga
<markus_> fast det var länge sedan nu
<spacebug-> stuga, det va typ som mud va?
<realubot> ibm: Den är nog installerad om du inte fick något felmeddelande ...
<realubot> ibm: Det fungerar om du kommer åt din dator m.h.a. namnet du har skapar i no-ip inställningarna, t.ex. ibm@ibm.no-ip.com eller vad du nu har valt för namn på din uppkoppling på no-ip-sajten.
<ibm> realubot nej bara det jag skrev här ovan fast när jag försöker kommat åt domänen i webbläsaren står det sidan kan inte visas
<ibm> realubot hur kan jag då veta om felet är från noip eller något annat fel
<realubot> ibm: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8VpjxC6NL1I
<realubot> ibm: noip2 -S
<realubot> Vad får du då?
<realubot> ibm: Vad händer om du kör: noip2 -i $(hostname -I)
<ibm> realubot ibm@ibm-laptop:~/Skrivbord/noip-duc-linux/noip-2.1.9-1$ noip2 -S
<ibm> Can't locate configuration file /usr/local/etc/no-ip2.conf. (Try -c). Ending!
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:~/Skrivbord/noip-duc-linux/noip-2.1.9-1$
<ibm> realubot ibm@ibm-laptop:~/Skrivbord/noip-duc-linux/noip-2.1.9-1$ noip2 -i $(ibmhpgoogle.myftp.org -I)
<ibm> ibmhpgoogle.myftp.org: command not found
<ibm> noip2: option requires an argument -- 'i'
<ibm> USAGE: noip2 [ -C [ -F][ -Y][ -U #min]
<ibm> 	[ -u username][ -p password][ -x progname]]
<ibm> 	[ -c file][ -d][ -D pid][ -i addr][ -S][ -M][ -h]
<ibm> Version Linux-2.1.9
<ibm> Options: -C               create configuration data
<ibm>          -F               force NAT off
<ibm>          -Y               select all hosts/groups
<ibm>          -U minutes       set update interval
<ibm>          -u username      use supplied username
<ibm>          -p password      use supplied password
<ibm>          -x executable    use supplied executable
<ibm>          -c config_file   use alternate data path
<ibm>          -d               increase debug verbosity
<ibm>          -D processID     toggle debug flag for PID
<ibm>          -i IPaddress     use supplied address
<ibm>          -I interface     use supplied interface
<ibm>          -S               show configuration data
<ibm>          -M               permit multiple instances
<ibm>          -K processID     terminate instance PID
<ibm>          -z               activate shm dump code
<ibm>          -h               help (this text)
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:~/Skrivbord/noip-duc-linux/noip-2.1.9-1$
<realubot> ibm: Du skulle inte byta ut hostname mot ditt hostname. hostname är ett kommando. Så här ska du skriva: noip2 -i $(hostname -I)
<realubot> Exakt så. Byt inte ut något.
<ibm> realubot aha ok
<ibm> realubot ibm@ibm-laptop:~/Skrivbord/noip-duc-linux/noip-2.1.9-1$ noip2 -i $(hostname -I)
<ibm> Can't locate configuration file /usr/local/etc/no-ip2.conf. (Try -c). Ending!
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:~/Skrivbord/noip-duc-linux/noip-2.1.9-1$
<realubot> ibm: Kör det här kommandot också: find $HOME -iname 'no.*ip'
<realubot> ibm: Nej! Det här, menar jag: find $HOME -iname 'no*ip'
<ibm> realubot ibm@ibm-laptop:~/Skrivbord/noip-duc-linux/noip-2.1.9-1$ find $HOME -iname 'no*ip'
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:~/Skrivbord/noip-duc-linux/noip-2.1.9-1$
<realubot> ibm: Det verkar som om no-ip inte hitta konfigurationsfilen. Jag är tveksam till att du har konfigurerat noip2 korrekt. Alt. så har du inte installerat programmet korrekt.
<realubot> ibm: Du har ingen konfigurationsfil till noip2 och det måste programmet ha för att skicka rätt information till no-ip.com.
<ibm> realubot ok hur gör man det finns det någon speciell guide
<ibm> realubot alltså helst på svenska
<realubot> ibm: Jag vet inte, men videon på youtube är väl ganska bra? Du ser ju hur man gör även om han pratar engelska.
<realubot> ibm:
<realubot> Enter your username or email address Enter your password Leave 30 as the default for update interval Enter in a host name that exists in your account (do not leave this blank) Enter your network device name (example: eth0)
<realubot> Du måste logga in på no-ip.com och skapa en host m.m.
<realubot> Det kanske du har gjort.
<ibm> realubot fast där visar den bara hur man registrerar på deras hemsida inte själva programmet
<realubot> ibm: http://support.no-ip.com/customer/portal/articles/363247-installing-the-linux-dynamic-update-client-on-ubuntu
<realubot> ibm: Det ska inte vara svårare att göra inställningarna i programmet än att svara på 5 frågor.
<realubot> Och man behöver i princip bara acceptera det förvalda alternativet. Du måste dock ange hosten.
<ibm> realubot länken är för tidigare versioner av ubuntu nu finns det inte noip2 i apt-get
<realubot> ibm: Jag vet, men jag utgår från att du har installerat no-ip korrekt i ditt system.
<realubot> ibm: Har du gjort vad som står i svaret där?
<realubot> ibm: http://askubuntu.com/questions/148813/ubuntu-server-12-04-problem-e-unable-to-locate-package-noip2/154333#154333
<realubot> ibm: gksudo gedit /etc/rc.local
<realubot> Lägg in:
<realubot> /usr/local/bin/noip2
<realubot> precis ovanför där det står exit 0.
<ibm> realubot jag har gjort detta ibm@ibm-laptop:~/Skrivbord/noip-duc-linux/noip-2.1.9-1$ sudo make installif [ ! -d /usr/local/bin ]; then mkdir -p /usr/local/bin;fi
<ibm> if [ ! -d /usr/local/etc ]; then mkdir -p /usr/local/etc;fi
<ibm> cp noip2 /usr/local/bin/noip2
<ibm> /usr/local/bin/noip2 -C -c /tmp/no-ip2.conf
<ibm> Auto configuration for Linux client of no-ip.com.
<ibm> Please enter the login/email string for no-ip.com  METERMETRE@HOTMAIL.COM
<ibm> Please enter the password for user 'METERMETRE@HOTMAIL.COM'  ********
<ibm> Only one host [ibmhpgoogle.myftp.org] is registered to this account.
<ibm> It will be used.
<ibm> Please enter an update interval:[30]
<ibm> Do you wish to run something at successful update?[N] (y/N)  N
<ibm> New configuration file '/tmp/no-ip2.conf' created.
<ibm> mv /tmp/no-ip2.conf /usr/local/etc/no-ip2.conf
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:~/Skrivbord/noip-duc-linux/noip-2.1.9-1$
<realubot> ibm: Ok, testa det här då: noip2 -c /usr/local/etc/no-ip2.conf
<ibm> realubot ska jag inte prova first med sudo vi /etc/rc.local
<ibm> realubot jag är fast i detta nu hur kommer jag ur sudo vi /etc/rc.local
#ubuntu-se 2012-06-30
<ibm> realubot ibm@ibm-laptop:~/Skrivbord/noip-duc-linux/noip-2.1.9-1$ /usr/local/bin/noip2
<ibm> Can't locate configuration file /usr/local/etc/no-ip2.conf. (Try -c). Ending!
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:~/Skrivbord/noip-duc-linux/noip-2.1.9-1$
<ibm> realubot ibm@ibm-laptop:~/Skrivbord/noip-duc-linux/noip-2.1.9-1$ noip2 -c /usr/local/etc/no-ip2.conf
<ibm> Can't locate configuration file /usr/local/etc/no-ip2.conf. (Try -c). Ending!
<einand> what is a dime bag?
<ibm> einand vet du hur man kan installera noip2 på rätt sätt
<einand> finns det flera sätt?
<ibm> einand vet ej jag lyckas inte att få den och funka
<spacebug-> ibm: configfilen verkar ju inte finnas där du anger
<ibm> jag har kört enligt guiden men det funkar inte vissa guider är för gamla versioner
<spacebug-> ibm: kan du kolla så filen verkligen finns där?    ls -l /usr/local/etc/no-ip2.conf
<ibm> i 12.04 finns inte noip2 i apt
<realubot> ibm: Körde du det här kommandot så som det står här: noip2 -c /usr/local/etc/no-ip2.conf
<realubot> ibm: Gör även som spacebug- sa.
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:~/Skrivbord/noip-duc-linux/noip-2.1.9-1$ ls -l /usr/local/etc/no-ip2.conf
<ibm> -rw------- 1 root root 249 jun 30 01:48 /usr/local/etc/no-ip2.conf
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:~/Skrivbord/noip-duc-linux/noip-2.1.9-1$
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:~/Skrivbord/noip-duc-linux/noip-2.1.9-1$ noip2 -c /usr/local/etc/no-ip2.conf
<ibm> Can't locate configuration file /usr/local/etc/no-ip2.conf. (Try -c). Ending!
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:~/Skrivbord/noip-duc-linux/noip-2.1.9-1$
<spacebug-> ibm: den filen får bara läsas av root och du försöker köra noip2 som din vanliga user
<einand> filen skapas om han kör -c
<realubot> ibm: Visa oss resultatet av: sudo cat /usr/local/etc/no-ip2.conf
<spacebug-> ändra antingen rättigheter på filen eller starta noip2 med sudo innan
<realubot> einand: Nej, den läser in konfigurationsfilen från sökvägen med -c.
<einand> -C
<einand> create configuration data file
<realubot> einand: Konfig-filer skapas med -C
<realubot> einand: mm.
<einand> läs för gudskull man filen
<realubot> einand: Säg inte det till mig.
<einand> kör sudo noip2 -C
<einand> svara på frågorna, och du är färdig
<ibm> sudo cat /usr/local/etc/no-ip2.conf
<einand> tog mig 30 sekunder
<ibm> no-ip2.confoip-duc-linux/noip-2.1.9-1$ sudo cat /usr/local/etc/
<ibm> 0.0.0.04FL2JAdeath0dXNlcm5hbWU9TUVURVJNRVRSRSU0MEhPVE1BSUwuQ09NJnBhc3M9MTIxMjEyMTImaFtdPWlibWhwZ29vZ2xlLm15ZnRwLm9yZw==dXNlcm5hbWU9TUVURVJNRVRSRSU0MEhPVE1BSUwuQ09NJnBhc3M9MTIxMjEyMTImaFtdPWlibWhwZ29vZ2xlLm15ZnRwLm9yZw==ibm@ibm-laptop:~/Skrivbord/noip-duc-linux/noip-2.1.9-1$
<realubot> Nej, kolla först vad konfigurationsfilen som finns innehåller och koipera ev. denna till Hemkatalogen.
<ibm> hur då
<einand> och där posta  han sin nyckel
<realubot> ibm: Du skrev inte det jag skrev till dig att köra.
<realubot> ibm: 02:24 < realubot> ibm: Visa oss resultatet av: sudo cat /usr/local/etc/no-ip2.conf
<spacebug-> han har ju en configfil men hans vanliga user får inte läsa den därför klagar programmet. Starta noip2 med sudo innan eller ändra rättigheter på configfilen
<ibm> jo här får du
<ibm> no-ip2.confoip-duc-linux/noip-2.1.9-1$ sudo cat /usr/local/etc/
<ibm> 0.0.0.04FL2JAdeath0dXNlcm5hbWU9TUVURVJNRVRSRSU0MEhPVE1BSUwuQ09NJnBhc3M9MTIxMjEyMTImaFtdPWlibWhwZ29vZ2xlLm15ZnRwLm9yZw==dXNlcm5hbWU9TUVURVJNRVRSRSU0MEhPVE1BSUwuQ09NJnBhc3M9MTIxMjEyMTImaFtdPWlibWhwZ29vZ2xlLm15ZnRwLm9yZw==ibm@ibm-laptop:~/Skrivbord/noip-duc-linux/noip-2.1.9-1$
<einand> men seriöst
<spacebug-> hehe
<realubot> spacebug-: Jag vill att han ska posta innehållet i konfig-filen så att vi ser en gång för alla att filen är korrekt. Därefter föreslår jag att man kopierar denna till Hemkatalogen och ändrar ägare/rättigheter på filen. Därefter kör han noip2 som vanlig user med option -c /path/to/file.conf
<realubot> ibm: Du kör ju: sudo cat /usr/local/etc/
<realubot> ibm: Jag har sag ttill dig att köra: sudo cat /usr/local/etc/no-ip2.conf
<realubot> spacebug-: Han skapade ju en konfig-fil förut. Så den borde finnas.
<realubot> Han ska ju ha en konf-fil: 02:23 < ibm> -rw------- 1 root root 249 jun 30 01:48 /usr/local/etc/no-ip2.conf
<ibm> är detta rätt eller sudo cat /usr/local/etc/no-ip2.conf
<ibm> 0.0.0.04FL2JAdeath0dXNlcm5hbWU9TUVURVJNRVRSRSU0MEhPVE1BSUwuQ09NJnBhc3M9MTIxMjEyMTImaFtdPWlibWhwZ29vZ2xlLm15ZnRwLm9yZw==dXNlcm5hbWU9TUVURVJNRVRSRSU0MEhPVE1BSUwuQ09NJnBhc3M9MTIxMjEyMTImaFtdPWlibWhwZ29vZ2xlLm15ZnRwLm9yZw==ibm@ibm-laptop:~/Skrivbord/noip-duc-linux/noip-2.1.9-1$
<realubot> ibm: ÄR det innehållet i konfig-filen?
 * realubot fattar ingenting ...
<ibm> om du inte fattar så kan det vara omöjligt för mig fatta
<realubot> Du gör något fel.
<ibm> vad gör jag fel
<realubot> Jag vet inte.
<spacebug-> ibm: kan du göra som jag eller einand säger? Antingen skapar du en fil med -C eller så provar du med sudo noip2 /usr/local/etc/no-ip2.conf
<spacebug-> ibm: kan du göra som jag eller einand säger? Antingen skapar du en fil med -C eller så provar du med sudo noip2 -c /usr/local/etc/no-ip2.conf
<ibm> jag skriver sudo cat /usr/local/etc/no-ip2.conf
<spacebug-> det här är inte raketforskning
<realubot> ibm: Gör som spacebug- säger.
<einand> raketforkning är lättare än detta
<spacebug-> haha
<ibm> vänta kan ni snälla skriva exact allt vad jag ska skriva förnåt
<spacebug-> sudo noip2 -c /usr/local/etc/no-ip2.conf
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:~/Skrivbord/noip-duc-linux/noip-2.1.9-1$ sudo noip2 -c /usr/local/etc/no-ip2.conf
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:~/Skrivbord/noip-duc-linux/noip-2.1.9-1$
<spacebug-> ok då är det kanske startat om du har tur
<spacebug-> kolla genom att skriva
<spacebug-> ps ax | grep noip2
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:~/Skrivbord/noip-duc-linux/noip-2.1.9-1$ ps ax | grep noip2
<ibm>  3017 ?        Sl     0:32 /usr/lib/firefox/firefox http://askubuntu.com/questions/148813/ubuntu-server-12-04-problem-e-unable-to-locate-package-noip2/154333
<ibm>  3136 ?        Ss     0:00 noip2 -c /usr/local/etc/no-ip2.conf
<ibm>  3145 pts/17   S+     0:00 grep noip2
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:~/Skrivbord/noip-duc-linux/noip-2.1.9-1$
<realubot> Nej.
<spacebug-> verkar va igång ja
<realubot> Alltså sudo noip2 -C skapar bara en konfigurationsfil. Den ska ju innehålla vettig info också.
<realubot> spacebug-: Jo, men inte med er nya config-fil utan med /usr/local/etc/no-ip2.conf som konfigurationsfil.
<spacebug-> realubot: han körde ju -C och skapade en konfigfil som han nu använder med -c och programmet klagar inte så det borde va rätt format
<einand> ja, kör man -C får man en masssa frågor
<realubot> einand: Exakt.
<realubot> Han har svarat på massa frågor så han borde ha en konfigurationsfil någonstans i systemet.
<einand> men svara han rätt då?
<realubot> Frågan är om det är den här: /usr/local/etc/no-ip2.conf
<spacebug-> realubot: han körde ju detta förut.   01:50 < ibm> mv /tmp/no-ip2.conf /usr/local/etc/no-ip2.conf
<realubot> Jag tycker innehåller ser skumt ut för att vara en konfigurationsfil till no-ip2?
<spacebug-> eller han skrev så iaf så jag antog att han kördedet
<realubot> *noip2
<realubot> spacebug-: Exakt.
 * spacebug- har ingen aning om hur en konfig till noip2 ska se ut
<realubot> spacebug-: Men han kommer ju inte åt sin server.
<spacebug-> har han provat nu?
<spacebug-> senaste fem minuterna
<ibm> ibmhpgoogle.myftp.org
<realubot> spacebug-: Vi har ju kört ditt kommando innan ...
<realubot> Men, sure, det kanske fungerar nu då.
<realubot> ibm: Testa: ssh ibm@ibmhpgoogle.myftp.org:/home/ibm/
<ibm> detta är mitt domän ibmhpgoogle.myftp.org
<realubot> ibm: Din domän på no-ip.com antar jag?
<spacebug-> ibmhpgoogle.myftp.org has address 92.32.117.50
<spacebug-> det är samma adress som han har här på IRC iaf
<realubot> spacebug-: Ok, då verkar det fungera ju.
<spacebug-> så namnet pekar rätt
<DrGrov> Gokväll allihopa
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:~/Skrivbord/noip-duc-linux/noip-2.1.9-1$ ssh ibm@ibmhpgoogle.myftp.org:/home/ibm/
<ibm> ssh: Could not resolve hostname ibmhpgoogle.myftp.org:/home/ibm/: Name or service not known
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:~/Skrivbord/noip-duc-linux/noip-2.1.9-1$
<spacebug-> hej DrGrov
<spacebug-> ibm: du kan inte skicka med katalog
<DrGrov> Någon uppe för en OT-diskussion kring mobiltelefoner och abonnemang? Skulle gärna bolla lite ideer med 2st förslag jag fått.
<realubot> ibm: Testa: ssh ibm@92.32.117.50:/home/ibm/
<DrGrov> Hej spacebug-
<spacebug-> ibm: bara såhär:    ssh ibm@ibmhpgoogle.myftp.org
<DrGrov> einand: Gokväll. Hur står det till?
<einand> DrGrov: bara fint
<realubot> spacebug-: GÃ¥r det inte att skicka med katalog? :S
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:~/Skrivbord/noip-duc-linux/noip-2.1.9-1$  ssh ibm@92.32.117.50:/home/ibm/
<ibm> ssh: Could not resolve hostname 92.32.117.50:/home/ibm/: Name or service not known
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:~/Skrivbord/noip-duc-linux/noip-2.1.9-1$
<spacebug-> finns inte #ubuntu-se-offtopic kvar?
<realubot> ibm: Testa också: ssh ibm@92.32.117.50
<einand> viger min kväll åt att spela bubble bouble
<spacebug-> DrGrov: nåväl jag är öppen för att diskutera
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:~/Skrivbord/noip-duc-linux/noip-2.1.9-1$ ssh ibm@92.32.117.50
<ibm> The authenticity of host '92.32.117.50 (92.32.117.50)' can't be established.
<ibm> ECDSA key fingerprint is 63:a3:29:8d:99:b7:5c:1e:68:16:9d:86:2c:db:59:a0.
<ibm> Are you sure you want to continue connecting (yes/no)?
<DrGrov> einand: Fint, Bubblle Bobble. Den gamla klassiker med små & söta djur?
<realubot> ibm: Du får byta lösenord på no-ip.com sedan eftersom vi postade din nyckel här i kanalen.
<spacebug-> ibm: bara att svara yes
<DrGrov> einand: Har du förresten en Windows Phone i användning för tillfället?
<einand> DrGrov: nix
<realubot> ibm: Då får du skapa en ny konfigurationsfil också med rätt lösenord.
<DrGrov> einand: Ok, haft någon under den senaste tiden, detta år?
<realubot> ibm: med noip2 -C.
<DrGrov> einand: Delta gärna i diskussion med spacebug- om mobilabonnemang. Du kanske har en bra lösning också.
<einand> DrGrov: nix
<DrGrov> einand: Okej, det var mycket nix nu :)
<ibm> vadå kan ni mitt lösenord hur
<realubot> ibm: Sedan testar du med: ssh ibm@ibmhpgoogle.myftp.org
<einand> u-nix ;)
<realubot> ibm: Skriv exit om du kommer in med ip-numret.
<einand> vi kan inte ditt lösenord, men vi kan din nyckel så vi kan sno domänamnet av dig
<ibm> @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<ibm> @    WARNING: REMOTE HOST IDENTIFICATION HAS CHANGED!     @
<ibm> @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<ibm> IT IS POSSIBLE THAT SOMEONE IS DOING SOMETHING NASTY!
<ibm> Someone could be eavesdropping on you right now (man-in-the-middle attack)!
<ibm> It is also possible that a host key has just been changed.
<ibm> The fingerprint for the RSA key sent by the remote host is
<ibm> df:c4:0e:d9:6d:f1:e4:04:b1:3d:8b:61:61:f6:88:13.
<ibm> Please contact your system administrator.
<ibm> Add correct host key in /home/ibm/.ssh/known_hosts to get rid of this message.
<realubot> ibm: När du postade innehållet i noip2-konfig-filen så postades inloggninginformationen till no-ip.com om jag har fattat saken rätt. Så byt lösen och skapa en ny konfigurationsfil i din Hemkatalog med noip2 -C så du slipper köra noip2 som root.
<ibm> Offending RSA key in /home/ibm/.ssh/known_hosts:3
<ibm>   remove with: ssh-keygen -f "/home/ibm/.ssh/known_hosts" -R ibmhpgoogle.myftp.org
<einand> suck
<ibm> RSA host key for ibmhpgoogle.myftp.org has changed and you have requested strict checking.
<ibm> Host key verification failed.
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:~/Skrivbord/noip-duc-linux/noip-2.1.9-1$
<spacebug-> det va som när jag i all hast trodde jag skrev mitt lösenord i en ruta som BORDE legat on top men av någon anledning inte gjorde det och vips va mitt systems lösenord på IRC =)
<realubot> einand: Vad gör nyckeln då?
<einand> ibm: hur gammal är du?
<ibm> vilken nyckel har jag nåt nyckel
<DrGrov> Jag har alltså fått ett förslag till abonemmang som jag tackat ja till som innehöll 3000 samtalsminuter + nätet med max hastighet 15Mbit/s + 300 gratis SMS väldigt förmånligt. Nu fick jag dock ett erbjudande av min nuvarande operatör som är nästan lika bra, lite lite dyrare men garanterat fungerande som det varit hittills. Nu undrar jag att kan jag ringa till den "nya" operatören och köra ett knep och få dem att göra erbj
<DrGrov> udandet ännu bättre. Nummret flyttas på måndag eftermiddag så jag skulle ha lite tid idag (lördag alltså) och försöka få ihop något bättre.
<DrGrov> Ursäkta för off-topic nu mitt i ett problem
<einand> realubot: typ samma som lösenord, fast ett sätt att göra det hemligt
<ibm> vänta lite hur gör jag det vad menar ni nu
<einand> DrGrov: absolut
<realubot> einand: Krypterat lösen alltså?
<einand> realubot: nja, tror inte det går att vända på
<DrGrov> einand: Du menar jag hinner ännu fastän nummret redan flyttas till den nya operatören på måndag därifrån jag tänkte försöka få ett ännu bättre erbjudande?
<realubot> hash:at då?
<einand> tror inte det, tror nyckeln är genererad
<DrGrov> einand: Har du några förslag på vad jag kunde göra konkret? Jag vet att priset jag fick av min nuvarande operatör var mycket mera innehållsrikt men lite dyrare, ca. 80kr dyrare per mån.
<realubot> Jaha.
<einand> DrGrov: vet inte hur lagarna i finlland ser ut, men i sverige har du 14 dagar på dig från det att du mottog produkten (då nummret flyttades)
<ibm> realubot vad ska jag göra och hur
<spacebug-> DrGrov: frågan är ju hur den andra operatören fungerar där du är så att säga. Kommer det fungera hemma / på jobbet/ i stugan?
<realubot> ibm: Kommer du in med ibmhpgoogle.myftp.org?
<einand> själv tycker jag stabilitet är viktigare än pris
<realubot> ibm: ssh ibm@ibmhpgoogle.myftp.org
<spacebug-> realubot: som lösenordet i linux typ. Det är ju inte reverserbart (heter det så? =)
<ibm> realubot nej
<realubot> ibm: Får du samma sak av det som när du kör: ssh ibm@92.32.117.50
<realubot> ibm: Ok, då vet jag inte.
<DrGrov> einand: Jaha, alltså då nummret nu byter från DNA (nuvarande operatör) till Saunalahti (Bastuviken på svenska) så har jag ändå rätt att ångra mig?
<realubot> spacebug- och einand får hjälpa dig.
<realubot> spacebug-: reversibelt?
<einand> DrGrov: vet inte hur finska lagar fungerar, men i sverige kan du det
<realubot> Heter det väl ...
<spacebug-> realubot: du skapar en eyckel, typ en sträng med hjälp av ditt lösenord, kanske din domän, username m.m
<DrGrov> spacebug-: Ja, det kommer att fungera överallt. Dock aningen skeptisk till just själva hastigheten.
<spacebug-> realubot: reversibelt - tack
<einand> spacebug-: tror snarare så att det skapats en nyckelfil, inte en hash, så är inte reversabelt
<realubot> Om det finns en algoritm som skapar nyckeln så borde väl det gå att ur nyckeln få fram lösenordet eller har jag fel?
<ibm> realubot vad är det jag måste byta ut förnåt
<DrGrov> einand: Okej, något knep då hur jag kunde få detta erbjudande ännu bättre av den kommande operatören? Bara säga att den gamla operatören just ringde och erbjöd följande b.la. och sedan försöka få den nya att göra det ännu förmånligare?
<realubot> Det kanske det inte gör ...
<einand> DrGrov: jag hade gjort så
<DrGrov> einand: Okej, jag vet att den nya operatören har Multi-SIM tjänst men erbjuder det inte åt nya kunder. Det är något jag absolut skulle vilja ha.
<einand> DrGrov: vad innebär det?
<ibm> realubot ska jag byta lösenordet eller
<einand> ibm: ja
<einand> ibm: eller iaf genera en ny nyckel
<ibm> hur gör man en ny nyckel
<DrGrov> einand: Hur skulle du alltså gå till väga konkret med att försöka övertala dom? Multi-SIM fungerar så att jag kan ha 2 mobiler med samma nummer och i princip ha alla funktioner likadanna oavsett vilken lur jag tar med mig. Stänger jag av ena luren så får jag inga meddelanden dit mera som lämnar och ligga, enbart till den som är på. Ett slags bra verktyg att ha med sig oavsett var man är.
<einand> eller så låter du det vara för ingen kommer ens orka hacka ditt domänamn
<realubot> ibm: Lösenordet till no-ip.com.
<einand> DrGrov: aha, kallas tvilling-sim i sverige
<ibm> realubot kan ni lösenordet till no-ip
<realubot> ibm: Byt ut det mot ett nytt på no-ip.com. Radera sedan filen /usr/local/etc/no-ip2.conf med kommandot: sudo rm /usr/local/etc/no-ip2.conf
<DrGrov> einand: Ja, precis det. Ett som jag absolut skulle vilja ha. Skulle ha fått det via Sonera (Telia då i Sverige) men dom hade alldeles för dyra priser för det jag har nu och skall få från den nya operatören.
<realubot> ibm: Skapa sedan en ny konfigurationsfil med kommandot: noip2 -C
<DrGrov> Dock undrar jag om den nya operatören gör ett undantag ifall jag berättar vad den nuvarande erbjuder och på så sätt får det... Skall bli kul att testa
<realubot> ibm: Svara på frågorna igen och ange ditt nya lösenord istället för det gamla. Kopiera konfiguraiotnsfilen från /tmp till /usr/local/etc/no-ip2.conf som förra gången.
<spacebug-> DrGrov: skadar aldrig att testa. Sen har du ju ångerrätt på ..är det 14 dagar?
<ibm> realubot kan ni mitt lösenordet no-ip
<realubot> ibm: Vi har din nyckeln så vi kommer åt din domän och kan t.ex. peka om den till en sajt snor ditt ssh-lösenord.
<DrGrov> spacebug-: Jag skall kolla upp det direkt imorgon då jag är lite mera alert och kapabel att läsa
<spacebug-> DrGrov: ok
<realubot> Eller något ... så byt lösenord och skapa en ny konfigurationsfil med noip2 -C
<spacebug-> min far bytte nämligen till Telenor eller va det va från Telia men insåg inom några dagar att inte det heller fungerade i deras stuga så han ringde och ångrade sig och bytte till 3 som fungerar och nu är han nöjd
<ibm> realubot ska jag ändra domänen eller lösenordet till domänen eller lösenordet till inloggningen av no-ip
<realubot> ibm: Fråga einand.
<DrGrov> spacebug-: Ok, jag skall göra så då. Det är bra du sa det. Vet ju aldrig exakt hur det fungerar men som tur är ju dagens teknik på mobiltelefoner superb. Problemet jag hört är att vid mindre ställen ute på landsbygden så funkar inte GSM och/eller UMTS korrekt p.ga. det är alldeles för svag signal och varierar väldigt mycket.
<DrGrov> Det som är bra är att jag kan ännu idag bara ringa och ångra alltihopa och ta det erbjudandet jag fick från min nuvarande operatör :)
<ibm> realubot och einand nu är jag förvirrad ska jag ändra domänen eller lösenordet till domänen eller lösenordet till inloggningen av no-ip
<spacebug-> tja om du vet att den operatören ändå fungerar överallt du är så ;)
<realubot> ibm: Du ska ändra samma lösenord som du skrev in när du skrev in lösenordet när du svarade på frågorna när noip2 installerades.
<spacebug-> DrGrov: 3 använder ju tex inte GSM-nätet alls (eller ja lite i norr iofs).
<spacebug-> Eller iaf va det så med data. Att den bara gick över 3G-nätet
<realubot> ibm: Det är det lösenordet som noip2 har använt för att skapa nyckeln som du har postat så att alla ser den här i kanalen.
<ibm> realubot kan jag sen ändra tillbaka till samma lösenord
<realubot> ibm: Därför ska du byta nyckeln genom att ändra lösenordet.
<realubot> ibm: Nej. Det tror jag inte ...
<realubot> ibm: Du frå fråga einand, som sagt.
<ibm> realubot och einand kan jag sen ändra tillbaka till samma lösenord
<ibm> realubot jag har ändrat lösenordet ska jag ny skriva sudo rm /usr/local/etc/no-ip2.conf
<realubot> ibm: Skriv: sudo cp /usr/local/etc/no-ip2.conf /usr/local/etc/no-ip2.conf.backup; sudo rm /usr/local/etc/no-ip2.conf
<realubot> ibm: Exakt som det står där.
<ibm> realubot alltså alla raderna på samma rad
<realubot> ibm: Ja.
<realubot> Kopiera och klistra in i Terminalen.
<ibm> realubot ibm@ibm-laptop:~/Skrivbord/noip-duc-linux/noip-2.1.9-1$ sudo cp /usr/local/etc/no-ip2.conf /usr/local/etc/no-ip2.conf.backup; sudo rm /usr/local/etc/no-ip2.conf
<ibm> cp: kan inte ta status på ”/usr/local/etc/no-ip2.conf”: Filen eller katalogen finns inte
<ibm> rm: kan inte ta bort ”/usr/local/etc/no-ip2.conf”: Filen eller katalogen finns inte
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:~/Skrivbord/noip-duc-linux/noip-2.1.9-1$
<realubot> ibm: Körde du rm /usr/local/etc/no-ip2.conf förut?
<realubot> ibm: Aja, kör det här nu: noip2 -C
<ibm> realubot ja den första du sa nu vet jag inte vilket det är
<realubot> Får du frågorna om update interval o.s.v igen då?
<ibm> realubot och einand jag vill helst ändra tillbaka lösenordet nu kan jag det
<realubot> ibm: Nej.
<realubot> ibm: Gör som jag skriver nu.
<realubot> noip2 -C
<realubot> Vad händer då?
<ibm> realubot ibm@ibm-laptop:~/Skrivbord/noip-duc-linux/noip-2.1.9-1$ noip2 -C
<ibm> Auto configuration for Linux client of no-ip.com.
<ibm> Can't create config file (/usr/local/etc/no-ip2.conf)
<ibm> Permission denied
<ibm> Re-run noip, adding '-c configfilename' as a parameter.
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:~/Skrivbord/noip-duc-linux/noip-2.1.9-1$
<realubot> Det är ett stort C, inte ett lite c.
<realubot> ibm: Ok, kör: sudo noip2 -C
<ibm> realubot ibm@ibm-laptop:~/Skrivbord/noip-duc-linux/noip-2.1.9-1$ sudo noip2 -C
<ibm> Configuration file '/usr/local/etc/no-ip2.conf' is in use by process 3136.
<ibm> Ending!
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:~/Skrivbord/noip-duc-linux/noip-2.1.9-1$
<realubot> ibm: Kör: pidof noip2
<spacebug-> sudo killall noip2
<spacebug-> ;)
<realubot> ibm: eller som spacebug- skrev.
<realubot> ibm: Därefter kör du igen: sudo noip2 -C
<ibm> realubot ibm@ibm-laptop:~/Skrivbord/noip-duc-linux/noip-2.1.9-1$ pidof noip2
<ibm> 3136
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:~/Skrivbord/noip-duc-linux/noip-2.1.9-1$
<realubot> ibm: sudo killall noip2
<realubot> ibm: Därefter: sudo noip2 -C
<realubot> ibm: Sedan kör du: ls -l /tmp | grep ".conf"
<ibm> realubot ibm@ibm-laptop:~/Skrivbord/noip-duc-linux/noip-2.1.9-1$ sudo killall noip2
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:~/Skrivbord/noip-duc-linux/noip-2.1.9-1$
<realubot> ibm: Kör också: ls -l /usr/local/etc/no-ip2.conf
<realubot> När du har kört alla andra kommandon.
<realubot> spacebug-: Är det verkligen så bra att köra ddclient med sudo?
<ibm> realubot den nya lösenordet funkar inte
<ibm> realubot den säger att den är fel har jag ändrat på fel ställe då
<realubot> ibm: Vad då fungerar inte? Varför fungerar inte det?
<spacebug-> realubot: vanligen kör man det genom rc.local eller annat uppstartsscript där det körs som root (om inte just ddclient ändrar running user). Annars kan man ju lägga det i sin crontab under @reboot om man kör vixicron vilket väl ubuntu gör
<realubot> ibm: Ja, kanske det.
<realubot> spacebug-: Ok.
<realubot> ibm: Jag vet inte. einand eller spacebug- får hjälpa dig nu.
<spacebug-> ibm: funkar det nya lösenordet på sidan att logga in med?
<ibm> realubot ja
<ibm> realubot där funkar den
<spacebug-> bra
<realubot> spacebug-: Har man lösen till domämerna också? Det kanske är det lösenordet han ska ändra i no-ip.com i.s.f.
<realubot> Kasst att bank-id inte har stöd för 64-bitars: "Your platform Linux 64-bit is not supported."
<spacebug-> realubot: vet inte hur är med just no-ip.com
<realubot> NÃ¥gon som vet om package-name:i386, nspluginwrapper och bank-id fungerar i 64 bits Ubuntu 12.04?
<realubot> ibm: Har du bara ett lösenord för att logga in på no-ip.com eller har du lösenord för namnet ibmhpgoogle.myftp.org också?
<realubot> ibm: Om du har lösenord för ibmhpgoogle.myftp.org så ändra det också kör sudo noip2 -C igen och försök med det nya lösenordet för ibmhpgoogle.myftp.org.
<ibm> realubot nej det är nog bara ett
<ibm> realubot den funkar på sidan men inte i terminalen
<realubot> ibm: Kontrollera på no-ip.com att du inte har ett lösenord för ibmhpgoogle.myftp.org också. Det ska finnas ett administrationsgränssnitt för domänerna när du är inloggad på no-ip.com.
<realubot> ibm: OM det inte finns ett lösen för ibmhpgoogle.myftp.org så borde ditt nya lösen fungera när du kör sudo noip2 -C
<spacebug-> realubot: jag har gjort som så att jag kör en 32-bitars ubuntu i vmware på min 64-bit ubuntu just för bank-id och även lite annat som vpn mm
<spacebug-> precis du får skapa om configen med -C (stort c)
<ibm> realubot kontot har blivit spärrat jag kommer få ett mail men måste vänta 15 minuter
<realubot> spacebug-: Jo, jag har övervägt alternativet också men det är ju ändå lite omständigt att behöva köra ett guest os bara för att få några program att fungera i Ubuntu.
<realubot> spacebug-: Det kanske fungerar med wrappern men jag orkar nog inte testa ...
<spacebug-> realubot: sant jag har tänkt på det oxå
<realubot> spacebug-: Varför använder du vmware och inte vbox?
<spacebug-> ska testa lite med KVM i morgon för att även kanske komma från vmware
<spacebug-> realubot: för min bankdosa fungerar inte i virtualbox. USB-stödet verkar va sämre i virtualbox
<realubot> ibm: Varför är kontot spärrat?!?
<spacebug-> jag skulle tippa på för att han provat med fel lösenord några ggr för mycket
<realubot> spacebug-: Ok. USB-pinnar, skrivare m.m. fungerar för mig i vbox i.a.f. Jag använder vbox 4.1 från Virtualbox sajt.
<realubot> från vobx förråd.
<realubot> *vbox
<spacebug-> realubot: ja allt sånt fungerar för mig oxå
<spacebug-> men inte bankdosan. Den ser den men kan inte läsa bank-id:t
<realubot> spacebug-: Ok.
<spacebug-> nått med att det är krypterad överföring tror jag
<realubot> Ok. Ja, inte vet jag.
<realubot> Det börjar ljusna.
<realubot> Dags att släcka nattbelysningen.
<spacebug-> ja, det går "sådär" med mitt vända-tillbaka-dygnet-för-semestern
<realubot> spacebug-: Jag måste verkligen ta tag i dygnsrytmen. Nattsuddandet är direkt farligt.
<spacebug-> jaså? vadå?
<realubot> spacebug-: Läste du inte artikel jag postade till dig för några dagar sedan?
<spacebug-> hum.. nä?
<realubot> spacebug-: http://www.svt.se/nyheter/sverige/skiftarbete-ar-daligt-for-halsan
<realubot> "14 av 18 studier har visat att skiftarbete ökar risken för hjärtinfarkt å kärlkramp med 40%."
<realubot> "5 av 5 studier visar att riskökningen för typ 2 diabetes är 70%"
 * realubot gömmer sig under sängen när han ser statistiken.
<realubot> spacebug-: Säg det till din chef nästa gång du löneförhandlar.
<spacebug-> jag jobbar ju iofs ständig natt
<spacebug-> jag mår mycket bättre av natt än alla andra tider jag provat. Men visst kan ju min kropp och jag uppleva det olika
<realubot> spacebug-: Sant. Den artikeln handlar ju om människor som jobbar oregelbundet. Det hade varit intressant med forskningen på enbart nattarbete.
<spacebug-> dessutom gör jag inte som de flesta nattarbetare som vänder tillbaka dygnet varje helg
<spacebug-> jag går verkligen ständigt på nattschema.. utom möjligtvis semestern då ;)
<realubot> spacebug-: Dessutom bygger ju statistiken på ett urval. Du kanske är undantaget som bekräftar regeln eller så är det som du säger att du inte märker riskerna.
<spacebug-> mm
<spacebug-> vi får ju gå på kontroller var 5:e år eller va det är
<spacebug-> de kollar massa blodvärden och vikt/BMI/midjemått mm
<realubot> spacebug-: Just det. Det har du berättat. Dock så hjälper ju inte det om sjukdomen slår till mellan testerna.
<realubot> spacebug-: Gör alla detta eller bara ni nattarbetare?
<spacebug-> bara de som jobbar natt gör det
<realubot> Ok.
<realubot> Det låter ju seriöst i.a.f. Det är mer än man kostar på oss som sliter här i kanalen om nätterna. ;)
<spacebug-> hehehe
<realubot> Använder du Screen eller Tmux?
<sven99> Hejsan, är det någon vaken här ?
<sven99> Någon van användare med Aircrack som stött på märkligheter vid Decrpypteringen av WEP nycklar?
<spacebug-> realubot: screen
<ibm> realubot ok nu går det jag har gjort det sudo noip2 -C vad ska jag göra
<realubot> Nexus 7 verkar intressant: https://www.pcworld.com/article/258471/hands_on_with_google_nexus_7_tablet.html#tk.hp_fv
<realubot> ibm: Kör: ls -l /usr/local/etc/no-ip2.conf
<realubot> ibm: Vad får du då?
<ibm> realubot ibm@ibm-laptop:~/Skrivbord/noip-duc-linux/noip-2.1.9-1$ ls -l /usr/local/etc/no-ip2.con
<ibm> ls: kan inte komma åt /usr/local/etc/no-ip2.con: Filen eller katalogen finns inte
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:~/Skrivbord/noip-duc-linux/noip-2.1.9-1$
<realubot> ibm: Kör: ls -l /tmp/ | grep ".conf"
<realubot> ibm: eller: ls -l /tmp/no-ip2.conf
<ibm> realubot ibm@ibm-laptop:~/Skrivbord/noip-duc-linux/noip-2.1.9-1$ ls -l /tmp/ | grep ".conf"
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:~/Skrivbord/noip-duc-linux/noip-2.1.9-1$
<realubot> ibm: ls -l /tmp/no-ip2.conf
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:~/Skrivbord/noip-duc-linux/noip-2.1.9-1$ ls -l /tmp/no-ip2.conf
<ibm> ls: kan inte komma åt /tmp/no-ip2.conf: Filen eller katalogen finns inte
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:~/Skrivbord/noip-duc-linux/noip-2.1.9-1$
<realubot> ibm: Testa detta igen: ls -l /usr/local/etc/no-ip2.conf
<realubot> ibm: Vad får du då?
<ibm> realubot ibm@ibm-laptop:~/Skrivbord/noip-duc-linux/noip-2.1.9-1$ ls -l /usr/local/etc/no-ip2.conf
<ibm> -rw------- 1 root root 249 jun 30 04:31 /usr/local/etc/no-ip2.conf
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:~/Skrivbord/noip-duc-linux/noip-2.1.9-1$
<realubot> ibm: Ok, bra.
<realubot> ibm: Kör: sudo noip2
<realubot> ibm: Vad händer då?
<realubot> ibm: Kör det här efteråt också: ps ax | grep noip2
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:~/Skrivbord/noip-duc-linux/noip-2.1.9-1$ sudo noip2
<ibm> [sudo] password for ibm:
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:~/Skrivbord/noip-duc-linux/noip-2.1.9-1$ sudo noip2
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:~/Skrivbord/noip-duc-linux/noip-2.1.9-1$ ps ax | grep noip2
<ibm>  3017 ?        Sl     7:53 /usr/lib/firefox/firefox http://askubuntu.com/questions/148813/ubuntu-server-12-04-problem-e-unable-to-locate-package-noip2/154333
<ibm>  3986 ?        Ss     0:00 noip2
<ibm>  3995 pts/17   S+     0:00 grep noip2
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:~/Skrivbord/noip-duc-linux/noip-2.1.9-1$
<realubot> ibm: Ok, försök att ansluta nu så här: ssh ibm@92.32.117.50
<realubot> Kommer du in på openssh-servern?
<realubot> Eller vänta ... kör det här i Terminalen först: hostname -I
<realubot> Skriv som det står där nu och byt inte ut hostname.
<ibm> realubot ja det funkar
<realubot> ibm: Ok, bra.
<realubot> Skriv exit så du loggar ut igen.
<realubot> exit
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:~/Skrivbord/noip-duc-linux/noip-2.1.9-1$ hostname -I
<ibm> 192.168.1.3
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:~/Skrivbord/noip-duc-linux/noip-2.1.9-1$
<realubot> Därefter så försöker du med: ssh ibm@ibmhpgoogle.myftp.org
<realubot> Kommer du in då också?
<ibm> realubot ok
<ibm> realubot ibm@ibm-laptop:~/Skrivbord/noip-duc-linux/noip-2.1.9-1$  ssh ibm@ibmhpgoogle.myftp.org
<ibm> @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<ibm> @       WARNING: POSSIBLE DNS SPOOFING DETECTED!          @
<ibm> @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<ibm> The RSA host key for ibmhpgoogle.myftp.org has changed,
<ibm> and the key for the corresponding IP address 92.32.117.50
<ibm> has a different value. This could either mean that
<ibm> DNS SPOOFING is happening or the IP address for the host
<ibm> and its host key have changed at the same time.
<ibm> Offending key for IP in /home/ibm/.ssh/known_hosts:4
<ibm>   remove with: ssh-keygen -f "/home/ibm/.ssh/known_hosts" -R 92.32.117.50
<ibm> @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<ibm> @    WARNING: REMOTE HOST IDENTIFICATION HAS CHANGED!     @
<ibm> @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<ubot2> ibm: You've given me 5 invalid commands within the last minute; I'm now ignoring you for 10 minutes.
<ibm> IT IS POSSIBLE THAT SOMEONE IS DOING SOMETHING NASTY!
<ibm> Someone could be eavesdropping on you right now (man-in-the-middle attack)!
<ibm> It is also possible that a host key has just been changed.
<ibm> The fingerprint for the RSA key sent by the remote host is
<ibm> df:c4:0e:d9:6d:f1:e4:04:b1:3d:8b:61:61:f6:88:13.
<ibm> Please contact your system administrator.
<ibm> Add correct host key in /home/ibm/.ssh/known_hosts to get rid of this message.
<ibm> Offending RSA key in /home/ibm/.ssh/known_hosts:3
<ibm>   remove with: ssh-keygen -f "/home/ibm/.ssh/known_hosts" -R ibmhpgoogle.myftp.org
<ibm> RSA host key for ibmhpgoogle.myftp.org has changed and you have requested strict checking.
<ibm> Host key verification failed.
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:~/Skrivbord/noip-duc-linux/noip-2.1.9-1$
<realubot> ibm: Det är helt klart något fel i verifieringen av din ssh-nyckeln när du försöker logga in via ibmhpgoogle.myftp.org.
<ibm> realubot programmet är nog inte riktigt installerat i alla fall inte i pakethanteraren synaptic
<realubot> ibm: Jo då. Det verkar helt klart som om noip2 fungerar korrekt.
<realubot> ibm: Att det inte syns i pakethanteraren beror på att du ha kompilerat från källkod och installerat det den vägen och inte genom pakethanteraren.
<ibm> realubot ok vad är felet då
<realubot> ibm: Det är som sagt något knas med dina nycklar. Du får fråga spacebug- och einand.
<ibm> realubot einand spacebug kan jag nu ändra tillbaka lösenordet
<ibm> alltså lösenordet för no-ip
<realubot> ibm: Nej. Du kan inte ändra tillbaka lösenordet eftersom du använder just det lösenordet i inställningarna gör noip2.
<spacebug-> ibm: ang ssh så står det ju hur du ska göra
<spacebug-> remove with: ssh-keygen -f "/home/ibm/.ssh/known_hosts" -R ibmhpgoogle.myftp.org
<ibm> realubot einand spacebug om jag ändrar tillbaka den kan ni då också veta mitt lösenord
<spacebug-> ibm: jag vet inte hur noip genererar sin nyckel så jag kan inte svara på det men det är väl bara dumt att ändra nu igen bara för att? Har du ens fått igång det nu sen du bytte första gången?
<spacebug-> jag har bara använt ddclient och där står lösenordet i klartext i configfilen men den har rättigheter i stil med noip2 så bara root kan läsa filen ändå. Hur som helst så gör ju inte noip på samma sätt utan generar en nyckel
<ibm> realubot einand spacebug nej den funkar inte men det kan vara bättre nu när det är redan nåt fel än sen senare
<spacebug-> du behöver inte ens ändra lösenordet på sidan för att testa det
<ibm> realubot einand spacebug vad menar du med testa
<spacebug-> du kör bara 'noip2 -C' och ställer in allt med gamla lösenordet och sen jämför du om innehållet i filen är detsamma som i den gamla du skrev ut här
<spacebug-> om du gjorde som realubot sa förut så har du kvar /usr/local/etc/no-ip2.conf.backup och kan jämföra med den med komamndot 'diff'
<ibm> realubot einand spacebug hur gör jag det jag har raderat den gamla filen
<spacebug-> då kollar du loggarna här
<spacebug-> 02:31 < ibm> 0.0.0.0^4FL2JAdeAAAath0dXNlcm5hbWU9TUVURVJNRVRSRSU0MEhPVE1BSUwuQ09NJnBhc3M9MTIxMjEyMTImaFtdPWlibWhwZ29vZ2xlLm15ZnRwLm9yZw==dXNlcm5hbWU9TUVURVJNRVRSRSU0MEhPVE1BSUwuQ09NJnBhc3M9MTIxMjEyMTImaFtdPWlibWhwZ29vZ2xlLm15ZnRwLm9yZw==ibm@ibm-laptop:~/Skrivbord/noip-duc-linux/noip-2.1.9-1$
<ibm> realubot einand spacebug jag vet inte ens vilka nycklarna är
<ibm> realubot einand spacebug nej är det dessa konstiga
<spacebug-> ibm körde du noip2 -C ?
<spacebug-> ställde in allt med gamla lösenordet och det?
<ibm> realubot einand spacebug när då
<spacebug-> nu
<spacebug-> du ville ju veta om du kunde byta lösenord
<spacebug-> det är det vi håller på att kolla nu
<ibm> realubot einand spacebug nej ny har jag ett nytt men vill helst byta tillbaka lösenordet
<spacebug-> du måste generera en ny configfil men med GAMLA lösenordet
<realubot> ibm: Byt inte tillbaka lösenordet!
<realubot> ibm: Se till att du får allt att fungera innan du börjar byta lösenord hit och dit.
<spacebug-> ibm: du har för många bollar i luften för va du klarar ;)
<spacebug-> därför blir en såhär enkel grej så komplicerad
<ibm> realubot einand spacebug alltså är dessa nycklarna mailto:0.0.0.0^4FL2JAdeAAAath0dXNlcm5hbWU9TUVURVJNRVRSRSU0MEhPVE1BSUwuQ09NJnBhc3M9MTIxMjEyMTImaFtdPWlibWhwZ29vZ2xlLm15ZnRwLm9yZw==dXNlcm5hbWU9TUVURVJNRVRSRSU0MEhPVE1BSUwuQ09NJnBhc3M9MTIxMjEyMTImaFtdPWlibWhwZ29vZ2xlLm15ZnRwLm9yZw==ibm@ibm-laptop:~/Skrivbord/noip-duc-linux/noip-2.1.9-1$
<realubot> Vi har ju precis bytt lösen och skapar en ny konfogirationsfil med sudo noip2 -C. Ska ni byta tillbaka till det gamla lösenordet nu?!?
<ibm> alltså som motsvarar lösenordet
<realubot> ibm: Tror det, ja.
<realubot> ibm: Skit i lösenordet nu. Försök att få noip2 att fungera istället genom att köra kommandot som spacebug- gav dig.
<ibm> realubot einand spacebug men är det inte bättre byta nu än senare eftersom den ändå inte funkar
<realubot> Och försök sedan att logga in med ssh ibm@ibmhpgoogle.myftp.org
<spacebug-> ibm: du gör inte klart en sak utan ska ändra mitt i och hålla på så ingen vet vad du har gjort eller vart du är i det hela så att säga
<realubot> ibm: Nej. Det kommer inte att fungera för att du byter lösenord igen.
<spacebug-> därför står alla som ett frågetecken
<realubot> ibm: Det är inte ditt lösenord som är problemet.
<realubot> ibm: Jag säger det en sista gång: Vänta med att byta tillbaka lösenordet tills du har fått noip2 at fungera ordentligt med openssh-server och inloggningen: ssh ibm@ibmhpgoogle.myftp.org
<ibm> realubot einand spacebug men jag är van vid den andra lösenordet
<ibm> realubot einand spacebug ok då
<realubot> ibm: När du sedan byter tillbaka lösenordet så får du skapa en ny konfigurationfil igen. Dessutom är det tveksamt om det är så smart att byta tillbaka till det gamla lösenordet.
<ibm> realubot einand spacebug ibm@ibm-laptop:~/Skrivbord/noip-duc-linux/noip-2.1.9-1$ sudo noip2 -C
<ibm> Configuration file '/usr/local/etc/no-ip2.conf' is in use by process 3986.
<ibm> Ending!
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:~/Skrivbord/noip-duc-linux/noip-2.1.9-1$
<realubot> ibm: Vad håller du på med?
<realubot> Varför kör du sudo noip2 -C nu?
<ibm> realubot einand spacebug var det inte det jag skulle göra nu
<realubot> Nej, verkligen inte.
<ibm> realubot einand spacebug ok förlåt
<realubot> ibm: Nu ska du köra kommandot som spacebug- skrev 04:52.
<spacebug-> ja jisses
<realubot> ssh-keygen -f "/home/ibm/.ssh/known_hosts" -R ibmhpgoogle.myftp.org
<ibm> realubot einand spacebug ibm@ibm-laptop:~/Skrivbord/noip-duc-linux/noip-2.1.9-1$ ssh-keygen -f "/home/ibm/.ssh/known_hosts" -R ibmhpgoogle.myftp.org
<ibm> /home/ibm/.ssh/known_hosts updated.
<ibm> Original contents retained as /home/ibm/.ssh/known_hosts.old
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:~/Skrivbord/noip-duc-linux/noip-2.1.9-1$
<realubot> ibm: Bra. Kör nu:
<realubot> ssh ibm@ibmhpgoogle.myftp.org
<ibm> realubot einand spacebug bm@ibm-laptop:~/Skrivbord/noip-duc-linux/noip-2.1.9-1$ ssh ibm@ibmhpgoogle.myftp.org
<ibm> The authenticity of host 'ibmhpgoogle.myftp.org (92.32.117.50)' can't be established.
<ibm> ECDSA key fingerprint is 63:a3:29:8d:99:b7:5c:1e:68:16:9d:86:2c:db:59:a0.
<ibm> Are you sure you want to continue connecting (yes/no)?
<realubot> yes
<realubot> Dock vet jag inte hur klokt det är att posta fingerprintsen här i kanalen ...
<ibm> realubot einand spacebug den frågar efter ett lösenord vilket är det är det no-ip eller datorns lösenord
<spacebug-> din användare på datorn
<realubot> Fingerprinten är ju också en nyckel som du nu har postat här i kanalen.
<realubot> ibm: Datorns lösenord.
<ibm> realubot einand spacebug ok vad är den till vad kan man göra med den då
<ibm> realubot einand spacebug ändras den eller är det samma alltid
<ibm> realubot einand spacebug om jag nu ändrar tillbaka till det gamla lösenordet är den då säkrare
<realubot> ibm: Det är ju din nyckeln som använd för att annsluta till openssh-server.
<realubot> Frågan är om det är public key eller private key.
<ibm> realubot einand spacebug hur vet man det
<realubot> ibm: Sluta ha med einand nick i alla anrop. Han svarar ju inte så sluta spamma.
<realubot> ibm: Det är nog public key.
<ibm> realubot spacebug jag har den färdig
<realubot> ibm: Hur som helst. Kom du in eller när du skrev yes?
<ibm> realubot spacebug alltså namnet
<ibm> realubot ja jag kom in till slut
<realubot> Har den färdig? Vilken? Kakan i ugnen?
<spacebug-> ibm: om du vill läsa om ssh och nycklar mm men det ska du inte göra nu!  http://security.stackexchange.com/questions/10532/ecdsa-keys-changed-ssh-insecure-now
<realubot> ibm: Bra, då fungerar det ju med noip2 och ssh nu då? Du kommer in genom att köra: ssh ibm@ibmhpgoogle.myftp.org
<ibm> realubot ha ha ha ha nick namnen
<realubot> spacebug-: Han kan inte engleska. Posta en länk som är på svenska.
<ibm> realubot hur ändrar jag tillbaka lösenordet alltså i filerna
<realubot> ibm: Om du ändrar lösenordet på no-ip.com så får du skapa en ny konfigurationsfil igen med kommandot: sudo noip2 -C
<ibm> realubot men då är publik dåligt eller
<spacebug-> realubot: det har jag ingen
<realubot> Dock så måste du först stoppa noip2 med kommandot: sudo killall noip2
<realubot> ibm: Seriöst. Du borde lära dig mer om ssh och nycklar. Det känns som om du har noll koll på vad du sysslar med.
<ibm> realubot men då är det bara dessa två kommandon eller hur
<ibm> realubot ja det är sant
<ibm> realubot men då är det bara dessa två kommandon eller hur
<realubot> ibm: Ja, det ska bara vara dessa två kommandon plus: sudo noip2
<realubot> För att starta noip2 igen när allt är klart.
<ibm> realubot kan jag då radera installationsmappen som finns på mitt skrivbord
<realubot> ibm: Dock återstår frågan om det är så smart att byta tillbaka till ett lösenord som du redan har bytt bort.
<ibm> realubot men då är publik dåligt eller
<realubot> ibm: Det vet jag inte. Jag vet inte vad den katalogen innehåller.
<realubot> ibm: publik?
<realubot> Det är inte dåligt med publik. Ett fotbollslag behöver publik för att tjäna pengar och för att skapa bra stämning på matcherna.
<realubot> Men publik som tittar på när du postar dina nycklar i den här kanalen är inte så bra.
<ibm> realubot ändras den eller har man alltid samma nycklar
<realubot> Den ändras nog om du byter lösenord.
<realubot> ssh-nycklarna ändras inte automatiskt. Det får du göra själv.
<ibm> realubot mappen innehåller dessa filer ibm@ibm-laptop:~/Skrivbord/noip-duc-linux/noip-2.1.9-1$ ls
<ibm> binaries               mac.osx.startup        README.FIRST.JAPANESE
<ibm> COPYING                Makefile               README.FIRST_PT
<ibm> debian.noip2.sh        noip2                  README.FIRST.pt_BR
<ibm> gentoo.noip2.sh        noip2.c                README.FIRST-SWE
<ibm> LEEME.PRIMERO          README.FIRST           redhat.noip.sh
<ibm> LIESMICH.ERST.deutsch  README.FIRST.FRANCAIS
<ibm> LISEZMOI.ENPREMIER     README.FIRST.ITALIANO
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:~/Skrivbord/noip-duc-linux/noip-2.1.9-1$
<realubot> ibm: Du får fråga den som har hjälpt dig att kompilera programmet från källkod.
<realubot> ibm: Har du en länk till sidan som du använde när du skapade noip2?
<ibm> realubot det enda jag gjorde var make install om det är det du menar alltså
<realubot> Testa att köra: killall noip2; cd ~; sudo noip2; ssh ibm@ibmhpgoogle.myftp.org
<realubot> Fungerar det att logga in då också?
<ibm> realubot här får du länken http://www.no-ip.com/downloads.php?page=linux
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:~/Skrivbord/noip-duc-linux/noip-2.1.9-1$ killall noip2
<ibm> noip2(3986): Operationen inte tillåten
<ibm> noip2: ingen process hittades
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:~/Skrivbord/noip-duc-linux/noip-2.1.9-1$
<realubot> ibm: Ok. DU kan inte ta bort katalogen eftersom noip2-binärfilen ligger där. Tar du bort katalogen så kommer sannolikt noip2 sluta fungera.
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:~/Skrivbord/noip-duc-linux/noip-2.1.9-1$ sudo killall noip2
<ibm> [sudo] password for ibm:
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:~/Skrivbord/noip-duc-linux/noip-2.1.9-1$
<ibm> realubot måste jag låta den på skrivbordet då har jag gjort väldigt fel
<ibm> realubot hur borde man göra i vanliga fall
<ibm> realubot installera
<spacebug-> ibm: jag installerade och provade nu och ändrar du tillbaka lösenord så blir det samma nyckel/hash va det nu är så gör inte det
<realubot> ibm: Kör det här: ls -l /usr/local/bin/noip2
<spacebug-> nej den ligger i /usr/local/bin/noip2
<spacebug-> du kan ta bort no-ip-katalogen på skrivbordet
<realubot> ibm: Vad får du om du kör: killall noip2; ps ax | grep noip2; cd ~; sudo /usr/local/bin/noip2; ps ax | grep noip2
<ibm> realubot ibm@ibm-laptop:~/Skrivbord/noip-duc-linux/noip-2.1.9-1$ ls -l /usr/local/bin/noip2
<ibm> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 73094 jun 30 01:47 /usr/local/bin/noip2
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:~/Skrivbord/noip-duc-linux/noip-2.1.9-1$
<realubot> spacebug-: Mm, jag såg det i readme-filen i npip2-arkivet.
<realubot> ibm: Kör: rm -r ~/Skrivbord/noip-duc-linux/noip-2.1.9-1
<realubot> ibm: För att ta bort katalogen på Skrivbordet.
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:~/Skrivbord/noip-duc-linux/noip-2.1.9-1$ killall noip2; ps ax | grep noip2; cd ~; sudo /usr/local/bin/noip2; ps ax | grep noip2
<ibm> noip2: ingen process hittades
<ibm>  3017 ?        Sl     9:51 /usr/lib/firefox/firefox http://askubuntu.com/questions/148813/ubuntu-server-12-04-problem-e-unable-to-locate-package-noip2/154333
<ibm>  5753 pts/17   S+     0:00 grep noip2
<ibm>  3017 ?        Sl     9:51 /usr/lib/firefox/firefox http://askubuntu.com/questions/148813/ubuntu-server-12-04-problem-e-unable-to-locate-package-noip2/154333
<ibm>  5756 ?        Ss     0:00 /usr/local/bin/noip2
<ibm>  5758 pts/17   S+     0:00 grep noip2
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:~$
<ibm> realubot är du säker jag kan ta bort mappen
<realubot> ibm: Ja.
<ibm> realubot för att den syns inte vara installerat i synaptic
<ibm> realubot är det normalt
<spacebug-> ibm: det är inget paket och därför syns inte av pakethanterare
<ibm> realubot och spacebug är inte ett program flera paket
<spacebug-> det beror på vad man menar
<ibm> realubot och spacebug om man i framtiden vill ta bort det hur kan man göra det om det inte är ett program den består av flera filer
<spacebug-> tex är musikspelaren audacious ett paket men dess plugings är ett eller flera paket och dessa kan i sin tur kräva andra packet osv. Därför kan det bli så att massa paket installeras när du bara skriver att du vill installera ett paket
<ibm> realubot och spacebug så jag ska inte ändra tillbaka lösenordet men jag kan väl ändå byta den till något jag kan komma ihåg
<ibm> realubot och spacebug eller hur
<spacebug-> ibm: skulle du i framtiden vilja ta bort det så är det bara att ta bort /usr/local/bin/noip2 och /usr/local/etc/no-ip2.conf
<realubot> ibm: Då får du skapa en ny konfigurationsfil med sudo /usr/local/bin/noip2 -C
<spacebug-> ja du kan byta till ett annatlösenord men välj inte det du hade förut
<realubot> OM du byter lösenord.
<realubot> spacebug-: Hur vet du att noip2 bara ligger i dessa två katalogen?
<ibm> realubot och spacebug hur är det med openssh kan de komma åt den med publik
<realubot> ibm: Nej, dom måste ju ha din private key för att komma in på openssh-servern.
<realubot> Det räcker inte med public key.
<ibm> realubot och spacebug men den går att ändra också
<realubot> ibm: LÃ¥t den vara kvar nu.
<realubot> ibm: Så inte du rör till openssh-server nu när allt fungerar.
<realubot> ibm: Dock så behöver du fortfarande blåsa hela ditt system eftersom du har gett okända människor på Internet access till din dator över ssh.
<ibm> realubot och spacebug när jag startar om datorn startar no-ip automatiskt
<spacebug-> realubot: om du kollar i Makefile så ser du vad 'make install' gör och den skapar /usr/local/bin och /usr/local/etc/ om dessa inte finns och sen kopierar programmet till /usr/local/bin/
<realubot> ibm: Det tror jag inte att noip2 gör.
<realubot> ibm: Du får skapa ett autostart-skript som gör att noip2 startar när Ubuntu läser in.
<ibm> realubot och spacebug kan man inte fixa till det
<realubot> spacebug-: Ok.
<spacebug-> ibm: då får du lägga in det i tex /etc/rc.local
<ibm> realubot och spacebug lägger man någon slags genväg eller
<realubot> ibm: 1. gksudo gedit /etc/rc.local
<realubot> ibm: 2. Lägg in det här ovanför raden exit 0: sudo /usr/local/bin/noip2
<realubot> ibm: 3. Spara filen (inte Spara som).
<spacebug-> sudo behövs inte där då allt ändå körs som root
<realubot> 4. Stäng Gedit.
<realubot> spacebug-: Ja, just det.
<spacebug-> nu ska jag sova lite (om det går). Godnatt
<realubot> ibm: Punkt 2 blir då: 2. Lägg in det här ovanför raden exit 0: /usr/local/bin/noip2
<realubot> spacebug-: Nä, nä, ibm är inte klar ännu.
<ibm> realubot och spacebug tusen tack för hjälpen
<realubot> ibm: Det är lugnt. :)
<ibm> realubot och spacebug tusen tack för hjälpen
<realubot> ibm: Har du testat att starta om datorn och se om du kommer in med: ssh ibm@ibmhpgoogle.myftp.org
<ibm> nej inte än
<realubot> ibm: Hur ser filen /etc/rc.local ut?
<ibm> senare
<realubot> ibm: sudo cat /etc/rc.local
<realubot> !pastebin | ibm
<ubot2> ibm: pastebin är en tjänst du kan använda för att klistra in text som är fler än tre rader, tex konfigurationsfiler, scripts, felmeddelanden m.m. - http://paste.ubuntu.com
<K350> hepp
<K350> realubot: Vad är det nu för spännande projekt ibm pysslar med? :-)
<realubot> K350: Så bra att du är här. ibm försöker få noip2 att fungera. Jag tror vi har lyckats nu. Han ska bara få noip2 att starta automatiskt med datorn. Det blir din uppgift.
<realubot> K350: Jag hoppas du är utvilad. Räkna med att uppgiften tar några dygn.
<K350> realubot: huh
<K350> realubot: NÃ¥gra dygn? Det var en optimistisk kalkyl lol
<K350> realubot: Det är väl bar aatt slänga in en rad i rc.local eller nåt...Det har han nog fixat till månadskiftet ...
<realubot> K350: Det tog 6 h att skapa en konfigurationsfil med kommandot sudo noip2 -C. Så räkna med att det tar några timmar att få in en rad i rc.local. Det är en seriös kalkyl.
<K350> realubot: Det är ju fullkomligt sanslöst! Jag kan inte begripa hur han kan lägga ned så mycket tid på det hrä samtidigt som han konsekvent vägrar att lära sig. Jag får det inte att gå ihop.
<Haffe> K350: Är det ditt problem?
<K350> Haffe: Varför undrar du det?
<phnom> K350: 1 följer väl rätt snabbt av 2, och 2 är nog en produkt av 3 (Hen vägrar läsa det man skriver de första 8 gångerna man gör det).
<gecko> Nä nu är det väl bäst att börja stila till sig lite
<gecko> perfekt väder. Regn och snålblåst
<realubot> K350: Jag är lite imponerad av hans tålamod faktiskt. Det tålamodet i kombination med lite läsning leder långt.
<K350> phnom: "Hen"? Ja, något knas är det i alla händelser. Jag begriper mig inte riktigt på det.
<realubot> gecko: Ska inte du gifta dig?
<gecko> realubot<  Helt rätt
<swecarp> gecko:  börjar du bli nervös ??
<gecko> swecarp<  Nervös? Inte ett dugg. Det är en ren rutin för mig :)
<realubot> Hehe
<swecarp> gecko:  jag vet hur det är man är så förväntansfull
<K350> realubot: Instämmer.  Satte han sin envishet på läsning så skulle nog resultatet bli anslående.
<gecko> swecarp<  Nja. Vi har ju levt ihop några år. Så det är inga större nyheter som dyker upp
<gecko> Det är en ren formalia-åtgärd
<swecarp> gecko:  ok
<realubot> gecko: Har du fixat någon brud åt mig än då?
<gecko> realubot<  Det är på G. Jag letar efter ett offer som skulle passa dig
<K350> huh
<swecarp> gecko:  du som har pilllat med laptops är det som med stationära att det är en massa varianter
<K350> offer? PÅ min tid hette det kjoltyg
<gecko> swecarp<  Varianter?
<gecko> När det är till real så räknas det som ett offerlamm
<swecarp> ja kanske hittat en större hårdisk till den du skickar
<K350> lol
<swecarp> realubot:  hurmycket betalar du för en brud :=
<gecko> swecarp<  Aha. Den har IDE. Så det är bara att trycka in
<gecko> Men nu måste jag börja göra mig i ordning. Adjö för nu
<realubot> swecarp: Smugglar du eller?
<realubot> K350: På min tid? Hur gammal är du egentligen?
<realubot> Spelar du i samma division som gecko?
<realubot> gecko: Hälsa prästen och frugan från mig när du står vid altaret.
<madbear> realubot: rihanna spelar idag vettu
<madbear> i bölänge
<realubot> madbear: Hon kommer hit efter spelningen. Till min lägenhet.
<realubot> madbear: Jag har lovat att visa henne Openbox.
<swecarp> realubot:  via henne din fina joystick
<swecarp> :D
<realubot> swecarp: swecarp!
<swecarp> vadå realubot
<realubot> swecarp: Tänk på vad du säger. Det här kanalen är barntillåten!
<realubot> ;)
<swecarp> ja  jag tänkte denna http://warunaprabath.files.wordpress.com/2010/11/logitechfreedomjoystickwirelesss.gif
<realubot> kes0: Hundsmugglare!
<madbear> haha realubot
<kes0> realubot: De vet du!
<kes0> Asså en del hundar är lite svår i tullen då dom piper o skäller osv
<realubot> Hehe
<Ezim> swecarp: kena :).
<swecarp> Ezim:  kena
<swecarp> Ezim:  hur har du det så här på lördagen
<Ezim> swecarp: är hos päronen.
<swecarp> wow nu är mamma glad
<Ezim> trådlösa anslutningen är långsam med 3.3 kärnan, men 3.2 kärnan kubuntu 12.04 är hur stabilt som helst.
<Ezim> swecarp: jepp hon är glad :).
<Ezim> swecarp: har du fått din present?
<swecarp> nej inte ännu kommer nog på måndag
<swecarp> nu ska jag kolla på tv friidrott
 * swecarp idlar
<Ezim> :)
<gecko> Äntligen på hemmaplan igen. Nu är det bara att börja tröstsupa
<gecko> Problemet är att jag bara har tändvätska hemma. Och det är inget gott att dricka
<Haffe> Ifall du drar igång en sats med turbovin.
<madbear> 555
<madbear> 9#
<madbear> 9j
<madbear> oj :l
<kodein> OJ!
<gecko> Skål ta me f-n
<gecko> Hemkört och rökt abborre för att fira
<gecko> Jag fick med en blindkäpp med dunken då det är orenat
<realubot> gecko: Hur tycker du att gränssnittet i Ubuntu-alfan fungerar efter en dunk hemkört då? Går det att köra Ubuntu på hemkört?
<gecko> realubot<  Det verkar funka bra. Även om bakgrunden verkar suddig
<gecko> realubot< Men jag ju inte dragit i mig en hel dunk. Då skulla jag vara död
<realubot> gecko: Hehe.
<realubot> gecko: Hur gick böllopet då? Svarade du rätt på frågan?
<spacebug-> kopierar 118 GB från en usbdisk.. tar lite tid :P
<gecko> realubot<  Jag borde kunna frågor och svar efter mina tidigare giftemål :) Så det är rutin
<gecko> realubot<  Rihanna blev utbuad i Oslo
<_Trullo> för att hon va 45 minuter försenad ja..
<Philip5> välkommen johanbr
<johanbr> tack tack :)
<gecko> Love is in the air :)
<gecko> Nu är frågan. Har Philip5 och johanbr ramlat ut ur garderoben?
 * gecko har tråkigt. Funderar på att gå ut och tvätta bilen
<HakanS> gecko: Låter inte som en vidare trevlig bröllopsdag.
<gecko> HakanS<  :) Nä men bilen blir iaf ren
<HakanS> gecko: Förvisso. Men vad tycker frun?
<gecko> HakanS<  Ingen aning. Men det är nog helt ok
<gecko> Och så är det jag själv som bestämmer vad jag vill göra :)
<realubot> gecko: Du sviker väl inte HakanS förväntningar på din bröllopsdag?
<realubot> HakanS: Är du inte nöjd med gecko bröllopsdag?
 * realubot kastar bensin på elden.
<Philip5> gecko: vad säge du vännen?
<Philip5> gecko: vi lovar att bjuda dig på bröllopet
<realubot> Philip5: Ska du bjuda gecko på ditt bröllop?
 * realubot fattar nada.
<Philip5> realubot: kl 19.46
<realubot> Philip5: Det har ju redan varit.
<realubot> Philip5: Vad tjötar du om?
<HakanS> realubot: Det verkar ju inte vara en vidare rolig bröllopsdag när man sitter på IRC och beklagar sig att man har så tråkigt att man funderar på att tvätta bilen.
<joel135> är det nån av er som har för vana att läsa kod? jag tycker att jag är relativt dålig på just det, så jag tänkte göra det mer och behöver lite tips
<gecko> HakanS<  Nu är det så att det inte är något som angår dig hur jag gör
<gecko> Bilen är nu skinande blank
<gecko> HakanS<  Om du mot förmodan gifter dig så gör du precis vad f-n du vill på den dagen utan att jag lägger en TL-näsa i blöt
<gecko> Man styr sitt liv och gör som man vill inom lagens gränser
<gecko> HakanS<  Och om du tycker min bröllopsdag inte är något att ha skiter jag fullständigt i.
<gecko> HakanS<  Sköt dina åtaganden som TL och näravar vid möten istället för att gnälla hur andra sköter sitt privatliv
<gecko> Jisses vad förbannad jag blir
 * gecko ska leta efter lugnande medel pga idiotiska kommentarer
<gecko> HakanS<  Sköt dig själ och ditt "ämbete" och skit i andras liv
<gecko> Akutjobb på huset. Tidersnas bullshit från HakanS för att inte vara på på mötet
<realubot> gecko: Den bärande pelaren som håller upp hela huset kanske höll på att rasa? ;)
<gecko> realubot<  Vilken pelare? Och vilket hus?
<realubot> Den som dom alltid spränger i Hollywood-filer och som går hela bygget att rasa ihop i slutscenen.
<realubot> gecko: I HakanS hus. Akutjobbet, you know.
<realubot> *får
<gecko> realubot<  Det är bara skitsnack från en fegis
<realubot> Haha.
<gecko> Som vanligt mao
<realubot> Ta det piano nu.
<gecko> realubot<  Nja. Jag har en synth
<gecko> Ont ska med ont förgöras. Så står det i bibeln
<K350> realubot: Hur gammal jag är? Tja..min första dator var en VIC-20
<realubot> K350: 30-40, säger jag då.
<realubot> Snarare 40 än 30.
<gecko> Han läser och begrundar sitt öde.
<gecko> Nu är det dags för lite rökt abborre
<gecko> Om jag nu får äta abborre på min bröllopsdag för HakanS vill säga
<gecko> Kanske bäst att låta bli så jag inte retar upp "överheten"
<gecko> Det får bli en torr skiva av limpa istället. Allt för att vara tillags
<gecko> HakanS<  Är det ok om jag äter en limpskiva?
 * gecko hoppas på tur från den store allsmäktige TL
<gecko> Nu är det dags för annat
<HakanS> joel135: Vad är det du vill ha för tips? Hur man läser koden, eller hur man lär sig syntaxen?
<HakanS> gecko: Självklart får du göra vad du vill på din bröllopsdag. Ber om ursäkt för att jag gjorde dig upprörd.
<joel135> HakanS: om det är någon idé att börja med lättare kod, tips på bra kod och så vidare
<joel135> HakanS: om du skulle börja läre dig läsa "igen", vad skulle du göra annorlunda?
<joel135> lära*
<HakanS> joel135: Vad kan du för programspråk?
<joel135> HakanS: lite c++, lite java, men jag lär mig gärna python och andra populära språk
<HakanS> joel135: Vad vill du ha ut av att läsa andras kod? Att lära dig programmera?
<joel135> HakanS: jag vill kunna bidra till öppna projekt
<joel135> HakanS: eller ja, bygga vidare på andras kod i allmänhet
<joel135> HakanS: och lära mig av andras sätt att tackla problem förstås
<HakanS> joel135: Det bästa är att börja här: http://developer.ubuntu.com/
<joel135> HakanS: den sidan verkar fokusera på skapande, eller har jag missat nåt?
<kodein> det bästa är kanske att titta på något av ens favoritprograms kod, och sen titta på deras TODO-list eller liknande och börja skicka patchar
<einand> vad saknas om?
<einand> snakas
<HakanS> joel135: Vill du hjälpa till inom ett projekt, genom att bidra med kod, så måste du lära dig programmera i det språk som används. Du måste med andra ord lära dig att skriva program från grunden.
<joel135> har ni några förslag på program?
<Haffe> Jag hjälper till och utvecklar sympy t.ex.
<joel135> Haffe: tog det lång tid att få en uppfattning om strukturen? vart bör man börja?
<Haffe> Har du erfarenhet av att skriva lite större program själv?
<joel135> nej, inte mer några få klasser. inga makefiles eller sånt
<joel135> mer än*
<joel135> är det nåt sånt jag bör lära mig innan jag ger mig på ett specifikt program?
<joel135> sympy verkar lite min stil -- jag gillar matte :)
<joel135> det här är väl det vettigaste jag har åstadkommit hittills om du vill ha en bättre uppfattning om mig: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.joel.mathTrainer
<K350> realubot: :-)
<Philip5> wb swecarp
<swecarp> Philip5:  tack
<realubot> HakanS: Vad tycker du om att gecko äter aborre på sin bröllopsdag då?
<Ezim> swecarp: kena.
<swecarp> kena Ezim
<Ezim> Philip5: jag grymt missnöjd med nvidia drivrutinerna.
<Ezim> sk-ten har varit orsaken till min trådlösa hastighet och stabilitet varit sk-t
<Ezim> när jag körde med de öppna så trummar trådlösa på för fullt
<Ezim> swecarp: :) tjenis.
<Ezim> så ni med athk5 drivrutiner kör inte nvidia blobs om ni behöver trådlös nätverk
<swecarp> tjenis
<swecarp> Ezim:  vad bra att det löste sig med wifi
<Ezim> swecarp: jepp. som vanligt löser man sina problem själv :).
<swecarp> sanning med modifikation Ezim
<Ezim> :) kolla pm
<swecarp> Ezim:  får du vara uppe så här sent för mamma
<Ezim> :) swecarp ja
<swecarp> Ezim:  snäll mamma du har
<Ezim> swecarp: jepp världens bästa :)
<Ezim> swecarp: hur känns det snart få presenten?
<swecarp> så roligt hittade 2 skrotade laptops på jobbet får se omn det är något i dom som kan komma till användning
<HakanS> realubot: Hur så?
<swecarp> Ezim:  jag kom på en sak då har du kanske 2 datorer att fixa
<Ezim> swecarp: skrotiga eller bättre än din nuvarande? :)
<swecarp> skrot trasiga skärmar sönderslagna skal och lite annat plockade ur hdd och ram ur dom
<Ezim> swecarp: jaha du menar så. du kanske kan använda grejerna.
<swecarp> just presis jag tala dålig svenska
<swecarp> wb Philip5
<Ezim> Philip5: :) arg på nvidia blobs
<Ezim> igen
<swecarp> nä nu kallar sängen
<Ezim> swecarp: sovgott vännen.
<HakanS> Ezim: Är du i Thn?
<Ezim> HakanS: jepp.
<HakanS> Ezim: Skönt med lite sommarlov? Även om det inte är mycket till sommar.
<Ezim> HakanS: jepp :). blev direkt grillmat.
<realubot> HakanS: Nä, jag ville bara höra din kommentar till att gecko äter aborre.
<HakanS> realubot: Varför skulle jag kommentera det?
<realubot> HakanS: Du har ju åsikter om hans bröllop ju.
<K350> lol
<HakanS> realubot: Nej. Jag har inte uttalat någon åsikt om hans bröllop.
<HakanS> realubot: Jag svarade honom bara att det inte lät som om han hade en vidare trevlig bröllopsdag.
<HakanS> realubot: Nog om det.
<Philip5> comhem måste ha sämsta upptiderna
<madbear> fast roligast reklam?
<madbear> får bli min gonattrad det :)
<defektz> då har man varit på battle.
<defektz> första gången nånsing
<K350> realubot: Undrar vad ibm skrev i sin rc.local fil egentligen...för nu var det ett tag sedan jag såg honom här...
<realubot> K350: Haha.
<realubot> K350: rc.local gjorde susen. ;)
<realubot> delhage: Battle? Har du varit i strid? Var? Afghanistan?
<realubot> delhage: Tabb-buggen som slog till igen ...
<segoflic> Jahaja
<andol> Alla redo för skottsekunden?
#ubuntu-se 2012-07-01
<K350> realubot: ser så ut ja...lol
 * realubot gör mun-mot-min-metoden på kanalen.
<spacebug-> hum
<spacebug-> försöka vända tillbaka dygnet nu då.. med andra ord försöka sova
<ibm> vad heter versionen som fanns innan ubuntu 12.04
<ibm> alltså jag menar som drapper och gutsy
<ibm> eller det kanske heter dapper
<ibm> och jag vill veta versionen innan 12.04 vad den heter
<ibm> mitt no-ip startas inte automatisk när jag startar om datorn i README.FIRST filen står det att jag ska köra detta kommando men jag får ibm@ibm-laptop:~/Skrivbord/noip-duc-linux/noip-2.1.9-1$ grep initdefault /etc/inittab | awk -F: '{print $2}'
<ibm> grep: /etc/inittab: Filen eller katalogen finns inte
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:~/Skrivbord/noip-duc-linux/noip-2.1.9-1$
<ibm> hur ska jag då veta vad mitt x är förnåt Om du vill att det ska starta automatiskt när datorn startas, ändra
<ibm> då följande skript i din start-katalog. (/etc/init.d/rcX.d
<ibm> eller /sbin/init.d/rcX.d
<einand> god morgon alla
<HakanS> God morgon
<HakanS> Skönt med en sekunds extra nattsömn.
<Haffe> Morgon etc.
<einand> själv sitter jag på bussen på väg till tåget
<einand> i ösregn
<einand> eller, ösregn är nog en underdrift. Kanske skall kalla det för landsjöar
<HakanS> Undrar när sommaren ska börja.
<einand> detta är en svensksommar, bara det att vi glömmer alla regndagar året där efter
<HakanS> Kan nog vara så.
<einand> så, snart i sveriges trågaste stad, eslöv
<HakanS> En meteorolog sa en gång att svenskarnas definition på en normal svensk sommar är "när medeltemperaturen är över det normala".
<einand> cat /
<einand> hatar när man skriver i fel terminal
<einand> då lämnar man eslöv, sveriges tråkigaste stad
<K350> hepp
<phnom> Morrn
<realubot> Haha, Rihanna behandlar Sverige som vi förtjänar att bli behandlade av en superstjärna:
<realubot> "– Oslo, jag vet att ni var med om någonting fruktansvärt i fjol, sa hon och syftade på Anders Behring Breiviks terrordåd på Utøya den 22 juli.
<realubot> Sedan undrade Rihanna om publiken kände till Bob Marley och sjöng en av reggaelegendens mest kända låtar ”Redemption song”."
<realubot> :D
<madbear> lol va
<madbear> hahahaha
<delhage> vem fan är rihanna?
<madbear> vem fan är du?
<madbear> :P
<_Trullo> http://www.weknowwhatyouredoing.com/ haha
<madbear> rihanna är realubots tjej
<madbear> så trevligare ton snälla
<_Trullo> rihanna gjorde bort sig tydligen, får hoppas att det blev en bra show iallafall
<madbear> antagligen en av hennes sämsta
<realubot> madbear: Exakt. Rihanna är min tjej. :)
<realubot> Hon skiter väl i Sverige. Det här är ju bara en dussinspelning. Another day at work.
<madbear> exakt
<realubot> Så grymt att tro att hon är i Oslo när hon är i BOrlänge och så grymt att fråga publiken om dom vet vem Bob Marley är. :)
<realubot> Så gör aldrig Thåström.
<_Trullo> hon sa ju sen, det där va för oslo
<_Trullo> men hur som helst, är man 45 minuter sen så kan man dra åt helvete
<_Trullo> lite ordning får det vara
<HakanS> realubot: Inte värre att förväxla Borlänge med Oslo än att förväxla en Ubuntu-kanal med en artist-diskussions-kanal på IRC. :D
<realubot> HakanS: Om Rihanna förväxlar Borlänge med Oslo för att hon är en superstar vad säger det då om mig när jag förväxlar #ubuntu-se med #rihanna-se?
<realubot> Jag är i.a.f. inte 45 minuter sen.
<HakanS> realubot: Var du där?
<HakanS> realubot: I Borlänge alltså.
<realubot> HakanS: Nej. Jag är väl inte i Borlänge.
<realubot> Jag har mitt HQ i Göteborg.
<realubot> Borlänge är inte min stil.
<madbear> nej åker man dit kanske man inte kommer hem på ett tag
<madbear> bor länge, huhu
<K350> realubot: Testade du cdargs?
<gecko>  /me gör sig redo för en fotosafari ute i naturen
<gecko> Hm
<t^> hehe ska du till stranden ? ;P
<gecko> Men med min tur så lär det börja spöregna
<gecko> Nä jag ska långt ut i vildmarken
<realubot> K350: Nope. Jag har inteorkart göra det. Jag har inte så stort behov av att ha sökvägar som bokmärken.
<realubot> *inte orkat
<realubot> madbear: Det skämtet var ju tråkigare än mina skämt.
<realubot> HakanS: Vad är på G i communityt då? Vad har du för planer för oss?
<gecko> realubot< Hojtan. Hur går det med brudjakten?
<realubot> HakanS: Den där boken kan du skicka till ibm. Han behöver den jättemycket.
<gecko> En märklig sak med 12.10. Det går inte att ställa enkelklick för att öppna filer eller mappar
<realubot> gecko: Det går åt skogen.
<gecko> realubot< Ajdå. Men jag ska kolla idag när jag ska ut
<realubot> gecko: Min favoritbrud Rihanna vet ju inte ens var hon är. Hon tror hon är i Oslo när hon är i Borlänge.
<HakanS> realubot: Ja, han/hon skulle verkligen ha användning för den. Problemet är bara att personen i fråga inte vill lära sig.
<gecko> realubot< Jo jag läste om det
 * gecko letar inställningar i 12.10
<gecko> Men å andra sidan är det bara en alpha ännu
<realubot> HakanS: Jag tänkte på det också. Att ha boken är ju bara första steget. Man ska ju läsa boken också.
<HakanS> realubot: Planen är att få fler att engagera sig genom att informera bättre vad som görs inom LoCot.
<realubot> HakanS: Ok. Hur har ni tänkt att göra det då? Har ni några planer?
<HakanS> realubot: Att ändra på hemsidan. Vi ska ha löpande, och mer utförliga, projektnyheter där. Presentation av personer som är aktiva etc.
<realubot> HakanS: Alright.
<K350> realubot: Ah, jag tycker det är jätte praktiskt att ha en kort genväg t.ex "foo" för /ett/bibliotek/lång/långt/borta/i/någon/undermapp/någonstans/ så slipper jag skriva ut heal sökgvägen och istället bara ordet "foo"
<realubot> K350: Grejen är att jag bara behöver komma åt /ett/bibliotek/lång/långt/borta/i/någon/undermapp/någonstans/ någon enstaka gång då och då och då spelar det inte så stor roll om jag tabbar mig fram eller har ett bomärke.
<realubot> K350: Jag ska sätta mig in i Screen istället för Tmux.
<nighter> Blir aldrig riktigt som jag vill! Övergav ubuntu för tyckte den var ostabil. Liten uppdatering så paja allt på min dator. Debian funkar det prima. Men där är det jätte gamla program så ska man installera något nytt funkar det inte. Flyttar jag till unstable slutar allt fungera :P
<nighter> blir aldrig riktigt bra.
<nighter> det är något paket som gör sönder allt på min dator:P
<coffe> någon här som pillat med MAAS ?
<K350> nighter: Vilken version av ubuntu har/hade du?
<K350> realubot: ah, just det. screenprojektet :-)
<K350> coffe: Njae, men jag har övervägt att köpa en Bubba
<K350> coffe: Är det FreeNAS du håller på med? Min huvudvärk är snarare den att jag inte vet vilken hårdvara man bör ha för en 24/7 server.
<coffe> K350,  jag tänkte bara kolla upp hur MAAS fungerar . passa på att testa/leka lite när man nu har tid.
<realubot> nighter: Vad är det som gör att du tycker Ubuntu är instabilt?
<realubot> Jag tycker Ubuntu rullar på stabilt efter lite småändringar i systemet.
<K350> coffe: Ah, jag är inte vidare insatt. Men FreeNAS ska vara både populärt och bra har jag hört.
<K350> realubot: kubuntu 11.04 och 11.10 var lite äl buggiga tycker jag. Kanske har någon nybörjare haft oturen och börjat med dom?
<realubot> K350: Frågan är hur många buggar som hänger ihop med Unity/Gnome 3 och hur många som har med underliggande Ubuntu att göra.
<realubot> Ubuntu command line system.
<realubot> Jag körde 11.04 och tyckte det flöt på bra bortsett från att Unity buggade lite då och då.
<K350> realubot: Nu använder jag iofs inte Gnome 3 / Unity..men ändå..jo de kan man fråga sig.
<K350> realubot: Jag hade problem med programhanteraren på flera datorer sm alla hade 11.x Det var också strul med installationen
<K350> realubot: Förresten blir jag ofta osäker på vad som är spesifikt ubuntu och inte debian eller programspesifikt
<K350> realubot: Jag menar...jag blri osäker på vad som är ubuntu med ubuntu så att säga
<realubot> K350: Jag vet inte. JAg har fattat det som om stora delar av kärnan är identisk med Debians men det kanske är fel ...
<realubot> K350: Ubuntu har betydligt fler paket i förråden än Debian.
<nighter> realubot: Ja allså den drar in något uppgradering av compiz paker som jag inte vill ha så x inte startar längre. Även om inte försöker drar den in det för eller senare av misstag av den där uppdaterings programmet. Så X slutar funka. ( Bara problem på den här datorn ) Andra rullar det på bra.
<nighter> så till slut lackade jag och drog in debian.
<realubot> K350: Så antar att riskerar att få kompilera program själv i större utsträckning om man använder DEbian.
<nighter> där funkar allt. Men då gamla program om inte byter till ubstable.
<nighter> försöker jag byta till unstable blir det konflikt i paketsystemet så apt blir sönder :P
<realubot> nighter: Du kan ju alltid pinna paketet om du vet vilket det är, d.v.s. inte tillåta uppgradering av just det paketet.
<nighter> så får backa till baka till squeeze
<nighter> realubot: jo det vet jag men tycker det var ofta jag fick det problemet.
<nighter> att det går sönder efter ubuntu uppgraderar paketen.
<realubot> nighter: Ok. Det låter konstigt att Compiz skulle strula så. Du tror inte det har med drivruitnen till grafikkortet att göra då?
<realubot> nighter: Testat Lubuntu då? Det är ju ett alt. om du vill ha Ubuntu 12.04 men utan COmpiz.
<nighter> nejdå jag har fglrx drivarn och direct rendering:yes med opengl osv, funkar bra.  Kan vara någon med kortet som ställer till det endå kanske. Men det är den drivaren jag ska ha iaf.
<realubot> Dagens linuxövning för realubot: Screen
<nighter> samma drivare kör i debian där det funkar prima.
<K350> realubot: Är det så? Jag kanske ska ta och läsa på lite om Ubuntu. Jag vet egentligen inte ens varför jag använder Ubuntu så mycket CLI jag kör. Det är väl mest Debians pakethanterare jag är van vid..och så föråden då ..antar jag
<nighter> debian blir det inge strul. Men lite program i testing. :P
<nighter> ska man köra nes emulator vilket var sugen på behöver man nyare glibc
<nighter> då måste man till unstable repo för få ner den :p
<nighter> försöker jag bygga den dependar den på 100 andra nyare paket.
<nighter> :P
<K350> realubot: Min första Linu var RedHat. Men jag gick över till Debian för jag orkade inte med rpm-search som man fick använda på den tiden..Nu skulle jag väll i princip kunna använda vadsomhelst antar jag...
<nighter> inte nyare glibc menar nyare gtk
<nighter> om vill ha gui
<realubot> K350: Jag vet inte men "ryktet" säger att Ubuntu använder Debians kärna. Hur som helst så är ju kärnan inte så Ubuntu specifik eller? Den är väl mer eller mindre identiskt i många distar? Det som gör Ubuntu till Ubuntu är väl Skrivbordsmiljön och programmen, eller?
<realubot> Och att det finns många program i Ubuntus förråd.
<realubot> Frågan är: Vad är skillnaden mellan Ubuntus kernel och Fedoras, Debians e.t.c.?
<K350> realubot: Ehm, jo, jag antar det..eller ja..skrivbordsmiljön går väl att köra i vilken Linux som helst..eller äsch..jag ve tinte
<realubot> K350: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_Linux_distributions#Package_management_and_installation
<realubot> Ubuntu har 37 000 paket, Debian har 29 000. Så det lär ju saknas ett och annat program i Debians förråd.
<K350> realubot: ah..där har man ju lite att läsa
<nighter> verkar mer program i ubuntu från början vad märkt. Hamna i squeeze när installera debian och där finns inte mycket nya program
<K350> realubot: Har till och med försökt att gör amin "egen" Ubuntu..det gick ingen vidare....
<realubot> Ubuntu har på pappret överlägset flest paket i förråden.
<K350> realubot: Väntar med spänning på CLI/ubuntu :-D..well..server versionen finns ju......
<nighter> vill du ha CLI kan du väll köra slackware utan x eller någon annan dist, eller varför inte skita i att installera X :p
<K350> realubot: ..det är ju det hrä med firefox och video/bilder....suck
<realubot> K350: Du kan ju installera command line från Alternate-skivan. Då får du Ubuntus base system som är samma i Lubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu/Ubuntu.
<K350> realubot: Förresten. När jag stänger ned kdm och kör i textläge så har jag en hopplös resolution. pytteliten text...
<realubot> D.v.s. Ubuntu utan X och Skrivbordsmiljö. Installerar du xorg och valfri Skrvibrdsmiljö/fönsterhanterare så har du ju så mycket Ubuntu CLI som går. Ubuntu command line på ALternate-skivan är som server-versionen men utan vissa servermoduler och med DHCP Client för dynamisk ip (tror jag).
<K350> realubot: jo, fast uten pretty-pictures :-/
<realubot> K350: Jag vet inte hur du ändrar teckenstorleken där.
<arand> Finns även ubuntu minimal CDs har jag för mig som man kan köra in för att börja från så mycket noll som möjligt.
<K350> realubot: Inte jag heller. Får ggggggggggglaaaaaaaapå detttttärrrrrre bbbbbbbbbbbatuellt
<realubot> K350: Vad då? Du kan ju installera X efteråt så du får stöd för GUI. Det är enkelt gjort.
<nighter> K350: du behöver ändra video buffering parametern eller vad det heter något liknande finns i make menuconfig om du bygger din kärna själv men de finns säkert nån module.
<K350> realubot: Inte jag heller. Får googla på det när det blir aktuellt
<nighter> tror det bara är en parameter till grub där du skriver video=vesa eller nånting sånt
<nighter> så blir texten liknande beroende på vilken drivare du vill köra i textmode.
<K350> realubot: Är inte det att gå över ån efter vatten. Jag har ju redna x..?
<realubot> arand: Hm, är inte grejen med Ubuntu miminal att dne hämtar paketen från nätet och att man därför inte behöver ha så stort lagringsutrymme på USB/CD eller har jag fått fel för mig?
<nighter> men var typ när körde slackware för par år sen ändra den parametern och höll på men borde vara likande idag. Är inte i text mode speciellt ofta längre
<realubot> "The Minimal CD will download packages from online archives at installation time instead of providing them on the install CD itself. Downloading packages at install time reduces the size of the install CD to approximately 5 to 30MB depending on architecture (see below), as well as providing only the packages needed for installation. "
<K350> realubot: Kan inget geni komma på någotså det blir möjligt att se video/bilder i textläget...så att säga
<K350> realubot: Kör du 12.04 Unity nu?
<realubot> K350: Nope. Jag kör Lubuntu 12.04 nu.
<realubot> K350: Kör Ubuntu 12.04 command line + Openbox på netbooken men tycker Lubuntu duger lika bra.
<realubot> Jag gillar Lubuntu skarpt faktiskt. Det är mer eller mindre identiskt med Ubuntus gamla utseende Gnome 2.
<realubot> Jag har lagt in lite keyboard shortcuts i Openbox konfigurationsfile samt lagt inte så olika program autostartar på olika arbetsytor när datorn startar. Smidigt!
<realubot> Jag startar Firefox med Ctrl+Alt+F och Chromium med Ctrl+Alt+C på desktop 1, Piding på desktop 4 med Ctr+Alt+P m.m., byter skrivbord med Superkey+1/2/3/4/5 o.s.v.
<nighter> jag kör alltid macubuntu även om kör debian.
<nighter> så gui ser ut som macosx
<realubot> Jag har även ställt in så att webbläsarna och vissa andra program alltid startar maximerat.
<nighter> diggar macosx gränsnittet på gui.
<realubot> nighter: Ser macbuntu verkligen ut som OS X då?
<K350> realubot: Skulle älska att köra Lubuntu med openbox. Men det är den hrä zoomfunktionen och negativfunktionen jag måste ha...knorr.....
<nighter> realubot: japp ingen ser någon skillnad, inte ens vana osx användare man får titta noga.
<nighter> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vSVqp3mkTxk
<nighter> kör macubuntu många år.
<nighter> van med gränsnittet
<K350> nighter: macubuntu? Vad är det?
<realubot> nighter: Har du kvar Launchern till höger? http://ubuntuguide.net/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/Mac_on_unity1.png
<K350> nighter: Går det att köra mac program i macubuntu?
<realubot> K350: Nej, nej. :)
<nighter> realubot: ja det går få den launcherrn
<nighter> K350: nää går inte starta men jag kan för kör vmware med osx i :P
<realubot> K350: Det är ju bara utseendet som ändras. Det är ju Ubuntu/Debian under skalet.
<K350> realubot: Jäklar. För någon sekund hoppades jag att jag skulle kunna köra Cubase i macubuntu...osis
<nighter> som man konfigurerar så man inte ser osx
<nighter> hur ska förklara
<nighter> så de startar i den virtuella maskinen men dyker upp på skärmen som vanligt
<realubot> nighter: Hur blir du av med Ubuntus Launcher?
<realubot> nighter: Autohide plus Ciaro dock eller?
<nighter> finns den där gconf2 util eller vad det heter
<nighter> där du kan sätta parametrar
<nighter> minns inte vad den heter
<K350> nighter: realubot En Linux ska ha en svart skärm med vit text, en prompt. Det är allt :-D
<realubot> K350: Mm. Jag håller med. ;)
<nighter> K350: nja! Om du kör server så ja! Desktop dator håller jag inte med om.
<K350> realubot: Man kan ju bya launcer. Finns flera att välja på. Lätt att byta i openbox läste jag på arch wiki
<nighter> inte så man vill surfa i lynx licksom :P
<realubot> Jag tycker Lubunt är en bra kompromiss. Ett vanligt desktop-utseende utan Unitys bling-bling.
<K350> nighter: äsch, det är bara jag som är CLI fantast :-)
<nighter> jag använder mycket CLI men du vill ju ha grafiska saker för det.
<nighter> webläsare osv.
<nighter> server vill du inte ha GUI det kan jag förstå
<K350> nighter: Jo, jag vill ju se på film och tjusiga bilder
<nighter> men när du sitter och arbetar med den.
<nighter> precis.
<nighter> desktop dator vill i alla fall jag ha lite GUI
<K350> nighter: realubot vet en kille som absoltu vill ha server med GUI
<K350> nighter: Men hur var det. Du var missnöjd med ubuntu?
<nighter> nja egentligen inte. Är bara någon hårdvara som inte lirar riktigt för mig med ubuntu.
<K350> realubot: kolla arch wiki - openbox - tror jag det var. Där finns en kapitel om launcers..en länk till ett dussin eller så du kan byta till
<nighter> de kanske inte är så strikt med testning av paket som debian är
<nighter> vad vet jag.
<K350> nighter: Vilken version av ubuntu  har du?
<nighter> tycker den gör sönder saker för mig. Men är på den här datorn bara de andra verkar de ju lira bra på mina andra datorer
<K350> nighter: qingen aning om de är mer/mindre strika än Debian
<nighter> var 10.10 körde sist på den här datorn. FÅr testa 12 .. sen se om det blivit bättre
<nighter> kör ju ubuntu 12 nånting på min laptop där lirar det bra :P
<nighter> det är en macbok air dator med ubuntu istället för macos x lite hål i huvudet kanske
<K350> nighter: Ubuntu? Har du provat med Kubuntu eller Lubuntu eller någon annan variant?
<nighter> men diggar det mer.
<nighter> den funkar kung.
<nighter> mm får testa nån som inte kör compiz
<nighter> verkar vara compiz som strular till det med grafik drivaren
<nighter> på den här datorn.
<nighter> debian funkar samma drivare typ drog ner den från ati hemmsidan.
<nighter> där blir allt perfekt
<nighter> men på ubuntu drar den in någon compiz paket när den ska uppgradera sen pang
<nighter> funkar inget.
<Haffe> Jahaja.
<Haffe> Nu kom regnet igen.
<ibm> hur kan jag köra sudo fsck -f -c jag har försökt med unmount eller umount för att avmontera systemet på partitionerna men det funkar inte hur kan jag köra det t. ex. nästa gång jag startar om datorn att det kommer fram automatiskt som man kan göra i windows
<realubot> K350: Jag har läst en del men detta fungerar bra. Jag klarar mig med några shortcuts för populära program och resten startar jag genom menyn.
<ibm> vet någon hur man gör
<realubot> K350: Webbläsaren, videospelaren och bildvisaren sabbar din CLI-dröm.
<nighter> kör du ext3 eller ext4 ska du väll inte behöva köra fsck? Där ju journal förande.
<nighter> väll mer ext2 man behöver klra fsck hela tiden :P
<nighter> du kan fsck:a disken även om den är monterad men du bör inte reparera
<realubot> nighter: Nja, fsck kontrollerar väl hårddisken? Det är väl det som Ubuntu gör lite då och då när man startar upp?
<realubot> Kollar om det är några skadade sektorer m.m.?
<realubot> nighter: Fel av mig. fsck kontrollerar Linux filsystem.
<nighter> realubot: jo precis. Men den startar inte upp på journalförande lika ofta. Som den gör annars. Kör du fsck döck den ju upp vid boot.
<nighter> att du måste checka disken.
<nighter> ibland.
<ibm> nighter nej den kör bara det vanliga sudo fsck alltså inte med -f -c som jag vill göra
<ibm> nighter det du tänker på är kanske defragmenteringen den körs automatisk i ext3 och ext4
<nighter> Det här är inge bra. Hela jäka helgen har suttit vid datorn och meckat. Känns nästan som ett beroende sen ska man tillbaka på jobbet måndag sitta ännu mer. Måste fan stänga av datorn så jag kan göra något annat :P
<nighter> ibm: nej det är inte defragmentering den checkar automatiskt disken att de inte är något pajko med sektorer osv. Defragmentering är bara något som windows höll på med när den hade vfat
<nighter> och ingen journalfil.
<nighter> tror inte fsck kör en defragmentering. Fast den kanske kör det på äldre filsystem inge koll..
<nighter> måste stänga av datorn nu så kommer ut i solen gör något annat
<nighter> blivit lite för mycket nu :P
<ibm> nighter windows har fortfarande defragmentering med ntfs
<ibm> nighter men det jag vill göra är inte det utan att den ska kolla på alla sektorer
<ibm> alltså med -f -c
<ibm> inte bara sudo fsck
<K350> ibm: Har du fått igång noip än?
<ibm> K350 nej inte riktigt än
<K350> ibm: Vad är det som fattas?
<ibm> K350 vad var det för program du installerade istället för dropbox alltså vad heter den
<K350> ibm: Inget. Du ville inte ha något annat än dropbox
<ibm> K350 jo men du installerade först och sen sa jag att jag inte vill ha
<K350> ibm: Nej.
<ibm> K350 är du säker
<nighter> ja vet man kan köra det på ntfs men har för mig det inte var lika viktigt längre tror till och med microsoft själv sa det var onödigt då filsystemet fungerar helt anorlunda en vfat.
<nighter> med journalfil
<K350> ibm: Ja.
<nighter> men det kan säkert hjälpa vid uppsart av datorn osv.
<nighter> så tror inte det är helt onödigt på ntfs.
<nighter> nej nu stänger jag av datorn :P
<ibm> K350 vad var det för program då som du föreslog
<K350> ibm: http://linuxpoison.blogspot.se/2010/12/remote-control-your-ubuntu-linux-using.html
<ibm> K350 jag tror inte det var den här länken eftersom dropbox är att man kan spara sina filer i
<ibm> K350 eller hur
<K350> ibm: Vad menar du?
<ibm> K350 det var en annan länk program som du föreslog alltså inte denna
<ibm> K350 eller hur
<K350> ibm: Nej
<ibm> K350 ne he
<ibm> K350 är du säker att du inte föreslog nåt annat också
<K350> ibm: Ja det är jag.
<ibm> K350 ok då
<ibm> K350 vet du hur jag kan köra sudo fsck -f -c jag har försökt avmontera systemet med unmount eller umount men det funkar ändå inte hur kan jag göra för att den ska köra det automatisk nästa gång jag startar om som man kan göra i windows
<K350> ibm: Vad menar du med avmountera systemet?
<kodein> K350: en viktigare fråga är kanske "vilken partition har han försökt avmontera"
<K350> ibm: Du kan i alla händelser gå till systemsettings och klicka på "Flyttbara enheter" och kryssa på/av det du vill ska mountas eller inte mountas när datorn startar.
<einand>  ibm om du inte pillat för mycket kommer den göra en fsck vid varje 30 uppstart
<K350> kodein: jjo så sant.
<kodein> ibm: skriv sudo touch /forcefsck i en terminal och starta om
<ibm> K350 det måste man göra för att kunna köra sudo fsck -f -c för att inte skada nåt i själva systemet
<ibm> kodein jag vill ha med -f -c för att den ska leta efter alla sektorer
<kodein> och det gör den då.
<ibm> kodein alltså inte bara sudo fsck utan alla fullständigt
<kodein> ibm: Ja. GÖR SOM JAG SÄGER ÅT DIG
<K350> kodein: Han frågade mig alltså följande ->
<K350> kodein: 13:33 < ibm> K350 vet du hur jag kan │                                       köra sudo fsck -f -c
<ibm> K350 nej det var inte hela frågan ta med hela frågan
<kodein> om du använder punkter i dina meningar kan vi enklare läsa det gör du inte nu det blir svårläst man vet inte var meningar börjar och slutar det är minsann inte det roligaste att avkoda sånt okej
<ibm> kodein jag vill att den letar efter alla gnu/linux partitionerna inte bara root
<K350> que?
<realubot> ibm: sudo shutdown -rF now
<kodein> ibm: jag har berättat hur du får det till stånd.
<K350> realubot: lol
<kodein> ibm: om du ber om hjälp så är det ingen dum idé att INTE ifrågasätta när jag hjälper dig.
<kodein> ibm: men nu hamnar du på min ignore. jag har hjälpt färdigt vad gäller dig.
<ibm> kodein fast det du säger letar bara efter root partitionen eller
<ibm> kodein inte alla
<K350> *rools eyes*
<kodein> alltså. man har 15 års erfarenhet av att jobba i terminal på *nix, och det som händer när man hjälper folk göra det de vill göra, är att man blir ifrågasatt och idiotförklarad.
<kodein> nä, nu blir det nog att göra nåt vettigare ett tag. ha en bra dag, kanalen
<ibm> K350 vet du om dyndns är gratis som no-ip
<K350> ibm: Jag tror det. Annars står det på deras websida.
<ibm> K350 är den minst lika bra som den också
<einand> man kan vara ideot oavsätt hur länge man använt terminalen
<K350> ibm: Men den ska också autostarta på samma sätt som no-ip. Så du kommer inte rutn ditt problem genom att anävnda dyndns istället.
<ibm> K350 no-ip startar inte automatisk
<K350> ibm: Du får se till att den gör det.
<Haffe> Baha.
<Haffe> Jag har tappat förmågan till enkel algebra tror jag.
<Haffe> Vad är omkretsen på en 16:10 22" skärm?
<ibm> K350 min router netgear stödjer dyndns då är det kanske enklare med den och då sliper man ett program på datorn för det eller hur
<realubot> ibm: Har du lagt in noip2 och sökvägen till noip2-filen i rc.local då?
<realubot> ibm: Som jag sa till dig att göra?
<realubot> för att starta noip2 smatidigt som du startar systemet?
<K350> ibm: Inte en susning.
<einand> drog han ner deb paket skall den gjort det automatistk
<realubot> Haffe: Diagonalen är ju 16/10*a^2 + a^2 = (22")^2 (räkna om i centimeter).
<kodein> (16x)^2 + (10x)^2 = 22 -> x = sqrt(11/178)
<realubot> Haffe: a^2 är, menar jag.
<einand> urk
<einand> vad för diagonal?
<ibm> realubot jag kollade på guiden och där finns det ett x som man ska ersätta med nånting för att få den ska man skriva nåt men när jag skriver det där står det att det inte finns nåt sånt
<K350> realubot: Nu kommer han strax tillbaka och vill att VI ska fixa dyndns åt honom.
<ibm> K350 ha ha ha ha du är rolig du
<realubot> Haffe: Du måste ha med förhållandet i kvadraten som kodein hade, d.v.s.: (1,6a)^2 + a^2 = (22")^2
<K350> realubot: Ett x man ska ersätta med något så att det ska fungera. Strålande. Det är ju klockrent!
<realubot> Haffe: Där b = 1,6a
<kodein> 52x * 2.5425 ~=  32,866
<HakanS> ibm: Du fick ju reda hur du skulle göra igår.
<realubot> einand: På skärmen? 22" är diagonalen på skärmen?
<kodein> fast det var visst 2,54 som en tum var nu... 32,83cm
<ibm> HakanS nej den startar inte automatisk i alla fall
<ibm> HakanS därför kollade jag på guiden också
<K350> Varför är skärmmåttet i tum? Vi är väl civilicerade ohc anväder metersystemet.
<Haffe> kodein: Jag fick det till ungefär 1.5 meter.
<kodein> ja, det låter mer troligt
<kodein> och det är väl därför du läste matematikprogrammet och jag inte gjorde det ;)
<HakanS> ibm: Skriv detta i terminalen: cat /etc/rc.local
<K350> Haffe: en skärm på 1.5 meter? oj!
<kodein> omkrets.
<ibm> K350 om jag använder dyndns då behöver jag inte något program i datorn, för att min router stödjer den, eller hur
<kodein> det var nog 104x jag skulle kört med, för den delen
<K350> Haffe: ska det inte var rc.local ?
<Haffe> K350: I omkrets.
<K350> ibm: är det en fråga eller ett påstående? Snälla använd punkt och frågetecken.
<ibm> K350 en fråga
<K350> Haffe: Ska man inte klämma in något 'pi' där också? Eller - äasch....
<ibm> K350 det borde vara enklare då eller
<HakanS> ibm: Snälla använd punkt och frågetecken.
<K350> ibm: Har du ingen punkt och frågetecen på dtt tangentbord?
<ibm> K350 om jag använder dyndns då behöver jag inte något program i datorn, för att min router stödjer den, eller hur?
<Markk> Duktig hen.
 * Markk klapar ibm 
<ibm> K350 en fråga?
<K350> ibm: Jag vet inte hur dyndsn fungerar. Så jag kan inte svara på det.
<ibm> Markk kallar du mig för hen du kan vara det hen
<Markk> Jag vet inte vad du är.
<ibm> Markk om du menar nåt dåligt med det där
<Markk> Och det var irrelevant för sammanhanget.
<K350> ibm: Men om du gör som HakanS säger ochpppnar /etc/rc.local så kan du kanske få igång din redan installerade no-ip grej.
<Markk> ibm: nej.
<ibm> K350 det där har jag redan gjort
<ibm> K350 det funkar ändå inte
<HakanS> ibm: Vad får du för resultat?
<HakanS> ibm: När du skriver: cat /etc/rc.local
<K350> ibm: Har du något särskillt skäl till att konsekvent vägra använda punkt och frågetecken?
<HakanS> !pastrbin | ibm
<ubot2> Factoid 'pastrbin' not found
<HakanS> !pastebin | ibm
<ubot2> ibm: pastebin är en tjänst du kan använda för att klistra in text som är fler än tre rader, tex konfigurationsfiler, scripts, felmeddelanden m.m. - http://paste.ubuntu.com
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:~$ /etc/rc.local
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:~$
<ibm> bara detta
<ibm> inget mer
<HakanS> ibm: Du ska skriva: cat /etc/rc.local
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:~$ cat /etc/rc.local
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:~$
<K350> ibm: Var det allt du fick?
<ibm> bara detta
<ibm> inget mer
<HakanS> ibm: Vad blir resultatet av: ls -l  /etc/rc.local
<_Trullo> liten smidig filmkamera som filmar i hd, och har nån liten monitor så man kan se vad man filmar?
<HakanS> Tänkvärd film om hur man skyddar gemenskapen från "giftspridande" personer http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-4216011961522818645
<HakanS> ibm: NÃ¥?
<einand> vad heter filhanteraren i gnome
<andol> einand: nautilus
<andol> Eller ja, nautilus är väl ev. mer än filhantaren.
<einand> tack
<sebsebseb> hej
<Philip5> hallå där
<realubot> 14:18 < HakanS> ibm: Vad blir resultatet av: ls -l  /etc/rc.local
<realubot> 14:33 < HakanS> ibm: NÃ¥?
<realubot> 14:36 -!- ibm [~ibm@92-32-117-50.tn.glocalnet.net] has quit [Quit: Lämnar]
<realubot> :D
<HakanS> realubot: Ja. Vad säger man?
<HakanS> realubot: Kan det vara någon som vill trötta ut vår support?
<realubot> HakanS: Haha. Det är bra träning för supporten. Fixar vi att hjälpa ibm så fixar vi alla.
<HakanS> realubot: Helt allvarligt. Tror du på det?
<realubot> Jag fattar inte hur han misslyckas. Jag gav honom övertydliga steg-för-steg-intruktioner för hur han skulle lägga in noip2-kommandot inkl. sökvägen till filen i rc.local med gksudo gedit men ändå så kommer han in och frågar om det i dag.
<realubot> HakanS: Jag hoppas att han 1. Lär sig med tiden som alla andra. 2. Tröttnar och byter till Windows.
<realubot> Annars har vi fått en stor utmaning på halsen.
<kodein> jag hoppas ju mer han lär sig lyssna på de råd som ges
<realubot> HakanS: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1069367/
<realubot> Den instruktionen gav jag honom. I dag babblar han något om att man måste byta ut x och att han inte vet mot vad han ska byta ut x.
 * realubot fattar ingenting.
<phnom> Det gör nog inte ibm heller, så du är i gott sällskap.
<realubot> Det är bara det att jag klarar inte att förklara det på ett mer pedagogiskt sätt.
<realubot> ibm ska ha cred för att inte ge sig i.a.f. Tålamodet är det inget fel på.
<coffe> om du anv upnp/dlna,  minidlna/rygel  och cvlc  FTW
<Philip5> kena swecarp
<Philip5> hepp
<Philip5> wb swecarp
<swecarp> Philip5:  tack
<Philip5> du fintar först att komma in en gång innan du kommer in i kanalen på riktigt?! ;)
<swecarp> stängde fel
<Philip5> och bara klickar bort oss så där?
<swecarp> japp liten fuling hehe
<gecko> Dagen fotosafari blev en väldigt blött äventyr. Precis vid framkomsten så öpnnade sig himlen så klart
<Philip5> verkligen
<swecarp> gecko:  grattis
<gecko> Och årets första 1000 myggbett fick jag på köpet
<gecko> swecarp<  Jo tack du
<gecko> Tips. http://www.kadaza.se/#
<swecarp> Philip5: laddar du för fotbollen
<swecarp> gecko:  med min otur så var 320gb disken från dom skrotade laptopen en sata disk
<gecko> swecarp< Aha. Men det kan ju vara bra till annat
<swecarp> ja ska spara den samt den lilla 40gb räddade lite ram minnen
<gecko> Politikerveckan i Almedalaen är i gång. Först ut ikväll är SD klockan 20:00. A must see
<gecko> Det kommer att bli en jobbig vecka med att försöka följa med i debatterna
<swecarp> jag kommer inte att följa det
<gecko> Ursäkat. Jag angav fel tid. Klockan 19:00 ikväll ska det vara
<gecko> Kunskapskanalen
<Philip5> swecarp: laddar vet jag inte men jag ska nog se den
<swecarp> ok
<Philip5> du då?
<swecarp> nä ingen fotboll för mig får gäster halv 8
<Philip5> ja då måste du stryka skjortan och knyta slipsen
<swecarp> nä inte gör jag det. blir jeans och t shirt
<Philip5> lite mer rock 'n roll
<swecarp> ja det blir korv med bröd
<Philip5> bamsekorvar?
<swecarp> jajemensan inga ammatörkorvar
<Philip5> är det du som står vid grillen?
<swecarp> ingen grill här får inte grilla på balkongen så det blir stekt korv
<scarleo> Var hamnar bilder man skickar via blåtand till datorn?
<scarleo> Ah, hittade
<Haffe> Ping pong.
<einand> AfterPhotoPro är riktigt irriterande
<einand> men iaf så här blev resultatet https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150909519137997.416916.583277996&type=1&l=dd640ea1ec
<einand> omöjligt att få en överblick i den lilla rutan för att se om bilden blev bra eller inte, alla blev assuddiga när den konventera till jpeg
<Philip5> har du den bara på FB?
<einand> Philip5: spelar väl ingen roll
<Philip5> vadå inte går att se i lilla rutan??
<einand> alltså redigerings fönsret är på tok för dåligt gjort, och en massa plottriga menyer
<Philip5> verkar mer vara användaren tror jag som inte riktigt lärt sig programmet. jag har inga problem att göra skarpa bilder i det
<einand> säkert, gillar iaf inte arbetsflödet i det
<Philip5> det är nog en smaksak
<einand> troligtvis
<gecko> Tänk att jag aldrig lär mig. Nu har jag suttit och sovit i TV-fotöljen och kan inte somna på riktigt
<spacebug-> ;)
<gecko> Men jag har tur ändå som inte ska upp och jobba
<gecko> Nu är frågan. vad ska jag hitta på med nu då?
<gecko> Väcka hustrun så jag får mig lite mat kanske?
<gecko> Nja. kanske inte vore så populärt
<gecko> Det verkar ovanligt myggfritt i kanalen denna afton
<Philip5> alla är helt slut efter fotbollen
<gecko> Ojdå. Har hela kanalen spelat forboll
<Philip5> minst
<gecko> Har ubuntu ett korplag?
<Philip5> fast man kanske skulle göra sig ett par nattmackor
<gecko> Instämmer
<antii> Philip5: Semester :)?????
<Philip5> jajamensan
<antii> Samma lika.
<Philip5> hela juli
<antii> Fasen sås könt.
<antii> Samma lika.
<Philip5> sååå jäkla skönt
<antii> SKÖÖNT
 * gecko får ingen semester
<Philip5> gecko: är inte du pensionär eller nått så du är ledig alla dagar i veckan ändå?!
<gecko> Philip5< Helt rätt. Det är därför jag inte får semester :)
<antii> Åldringar i kanalen?
<Philip5> semester hela året
<antii> Philip5: Vad ska göras då?
<antii> Bara slappis?
<gecko> Nä det räknas inte som semester. Det får man vid arbete
<gecko> Men ledig är jag iaf
<Philip5> antii: mest
<antii> Philip5: Smutt.
<Philip5> du då?
<antii> Slappa.
<antii> Få se, kommer väl på något :).
<antii> hungrig man blev då
<gecko> Gå och lägg dig junior
<Ezim> gecko: :) efter dig.
<gecko> Ok. Dåär det en uthållighetstävlig mao
<Ezim> gecko: har swecarp fått sin present från jultomten eller krånglar det med posten ännu?
<gecko> Han lär få den imorgon
<Ezim> gecko: :) jag lär sova innan du lägger dig.
<gecko> Det är bra du sover så du inte blir trött och kinkig :)
<Ezim> http://www.pcworld.com/businesscenter/article/258454/new_asus_pc_comes_with_ubuntu_linux_preloaded.html
<Ezim> gecko: trött, men sällan kinkig här :).
<gecko> Jag med dig skämta aprillo
<Ezim> gecko: trådlösa fungerar oförskämt bra med kernel 3.4.4 :P, bättre hos mig än lillsyrran som har mac osx.
<gecko> Trödlöst funkar väl alltid bra. eller?
<Ezim> gecko: nja. haft lite otur med nvidia blobs och kärn-kombo. dock är det löst :).
<gecko> Ok. Ja sådant där fixar du ju lätt som en plätt. Själva så har jag aldrig upplevt problem med wifi
<Ezim> gecko: riktigt nice. du har bra hårdvara :).
<gecko> Nja. Jag har nog tur som en tok :)
 * gecko blev 240000 kronor fattigare idag
<gecko> Synd om mig nu
<spacebug-> why?
<spacebug-> alltså varför blev du fattig
<gecko> Hm. Undrar om jag ska ta och värma lite ärtsoppa
<gecko> Jag har köpt ett hus
<Ezim> gecko: :) smaklig kvällsmat.
<gecko> Ezim< Mycket gott och närande
<spacebug-> gecko: ah ok
<Ezim> gecko: härligt att höra.
<Ezim> spacebug-: kena. :)
<gecko> Ezim< Det är fläsk i ärtsoppa. Men det lär du inte äta antar jag
<Ezim> gecko: varför skulle jag inte äta det?
<sebsebseb> hej
<spacebug-> tja Ezim
<Ezim> sebsebseb: hej. välkommen :) mageia-vän.
<gecko> Ezim< Tänkte på kulturen
<Ezim> gecko: kulturen?
<Ezim> :) kurdisk kultur har så vitt jag vet inget med griskött och göra.
<Ezim> menar du den muslimska synen kanske?
<gecko> Ezim< Aha. Så är det
<Ezim> gecko: kurder har flera olika religiösa övertygelser och icke-religiösa. nog som folk verkligen heterogen när det kommer till den punkten.
<gecko> Ezim< Flera olika. Har dom svårt att bestämma sig :)
<Ezim> gecko: nja, kurder har blivit påtvingade olika religiösa övertygelse av folk som ockuperat Kurdistan.
<gecko> Ezim< Jo jag vet
<Ezim> kurder som folk är från yezedier/zerdesti dvs 1 av MÖ äldsta monoetiska religioner. som islam, judendomen och kristendomen tagit efter i deras gudssyn.
<Ezim> gecko: :) vet du vem zerdeste kal (zarahustra på svenska) är?
<gecko> Jisses vad du är påläst
<gecko> Ingen aning
<K350> hepp
<Ezim> K350: kena.
<Ezim> gecko: :) måste väl kunna lite om mitt kurdiska ursprung och dess historia/kultur etc.
<gecko> Ezim< Jag tror du vinner vår kamp
<Ezim> gecko: sedan är jag inte troende eller religiös. så jag bryr mig sällan om :) koscher :P.
<Ezim> gecko: :)
<K350> Ezim: Vilka språk kan du?
<gecko> Så med ålderns rätt drar jag mig tillbaka
<Ezim> K350: kurdiska, svenska, engelska och turkiska. kunde förr grundläggande tyska, men man har glömt en hel del pga nästintill obefintlig muntlig praktik.
<K350> Ezim: Som jag då, med undantag för kurdiska
<K350> Ezim: men jag talar bättre än skriver turkiska
<Ezim> K350: är du turk?
<Ezim> K350: om det är en personlig fråga så behöver du ej svara.
<K350> Ezim: Det är ingen fara..och, ja. Så då finns hrä minst en turk en kurd och en syrian
<Ezim> K350: :) vilken intressant gemenskap.
<Ezim> normalt så brukar den kombination ej lira bra
<K350> Ezim: Sannerligen. Folk kanske förväntar sig att vi ska börja bråka nu  lol
<Ezim> K350: :) kanske. jag har sällan problem med människor. jag har stora turkiska förebilder.
<Ezim> dessa är nästintill samtliga vänster-turkar
<Ezim> då många religiösa och högerturkar tenderar vara knasbollar :)
<Ezim> K350: Om du vet vem Sırrı Süreyya Önder är, så är han en av mina favorit turkiska förebilder.
<K350> Ezim: De flesta ja gkänner bryr sig inte om politk/historia..så jag har inga problme jag heller
<Ezim> K350: nice. härligt att ta del av för omväxling.
<Ezim> för tyvärr har många turkar jag träffat fått frispel när jag nämner något om kurder eller "güney dogu" som de ej vill ge namnet på.
<Ezim> :) nåja den diskussionen kan vi nog föra via PM
<K350> Ezim: ...det händer en grej här osm krävrt min uppmärksamhet...vi snackar vidare om en stund...hang on.........
<Ezim> K350: np.
<realubot> Sover ni tjejer?
<spacebug-> nä
#ubuntu-se 2013-06-24
<Barre> johopp... här vad det lungt och skönt.. go'formiddag på er som än inte gått på semester
<Coffe> har 2 v kvar innan
<Barre> för mig är det tre veckor
<larsemil> hejsan hoppsan
<Coffe> den som väntar på något gott
<larsemil> ingen semester. men lite på jobbet. så jag drar nog och badar nu. ;)
<Coffe> larsemil:  gottegris
<larsemil> hur kan man kolla ttl för ett domännamn?
<larsemil> ett a record?
<HeMan> Morrn!
<HeMan> larsemil: det enda jag kommer på är att fråga dns'en för den domänen
<HeMan> larsemil: typ dig @37.247.8.8 southpole.se
 * Barre uppgraderar sin db-srv till debian 7.1 :S
<andol> Barre: Vad är det för fel på Jessie? :)
<Barre> andol: hehe... stable är ordet :P
<Borian> Någon pigg Ubuntuanvändare här?
<Borian> Kan någon ge en vettig förklaring varför Canonical lagrar mina sökresultat och säljer dessa vidare.... Ja pengar det fattar jag. Men när stater vill ha innehåll från Canoncals servrar då väger min intigritet lätt.
<andol> Borian: Källa på att Canonical lagrar sökresultat och säljer dem vidare?
<andol> Borian: Det närmaste jag kan komma att tänka på är väl då hur Canonical presetnerar sökresultat för Amazon, och även om jag kanske har åsikter om det så är ju det något betydligt mer snävt än det du generellt beskriver.
<Borian> Hur får Amazon tillgång till sökningen? Det är troligt att Canonical säljer den
<andol> Borian: Mig veterligen det ända Amazon behöver få reda på för att funktionen ska fungera är att *någon* har sökt på något som matchar en viss produkt. Vad jag har förstått så är den anonymiseringen lite utav poängen med att sökningarna går genom Canonicals servrar.
<andol> Borian: Men visst, vet du mer så...
<Borian> Det är kanske snävt men det är fler företag än Amazon som samarbetar med Canonical och eftersom att vi inte vet vad Canonikal gör med våra sökningar
<andol> Borian: Jorå, visst är det sant att det är svårt för en som användare att *veta* vad Canonical verkligen gör med informationen, och det är helt klart en legitim anledning att vara reserverad.
<andol> Borian: Förresten, hade inte vi motsvarande konversation igår, fast att du då hette Raderman?
<Borian> Jag vet inte mycket av Canonicals sätt att lagra data, bara att vi måste lita på vad de uppger. I användaravtalet framgår att jag antas godkänna vad Canonical avser. Troligtvis hade vi det, igår Fast jag har bara ett nick så jag inser att det bör ändras så offta som möjligt
<Borian> Vi som är grunden i Ubuntus utveckling dvs de som använder Ubuntu kanske kan ställa lite krav. Vi kan begränsa distrubiering i Sverige. När Canonical avser att tjäna pengar på oss kan vi faktiskt kräva något i gengäld.
<andol> Borian: Tja, ifall du känner dig såpass delaktig så tycker jag att det står dig helt fritt att ställa de krav du tycker att är rimliga.
<Borian> Vi behöver inte sitta och se hur ett mycket bra projekt övertas av reklam. Lite som "gratis tidningar" inget är gratis. Att donera till projekt med öppen och ärlig avsikt är ok.
<andol> Borian: Vill du donera pengar så går det alldeles utmärkt - http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/questions?distro=desktop&bits=64&release=latest
<andol> För egen del har jag iofs valt att donera månadsvis till Debian, vilket även kommer Ubuntu till godo.
<maxjezy> jag tar även jag emot donationer
<maxjezy> men endast över 100 kr
<Borian> Har gjort tidigare i projektets tidigare skeden. Det blir att avinstallera datorerna på skolorna som har U. Det är inte ok att lagra elevers sökningar eller att utsätta elever för riktad reklam. U är ett coolt alternativ OS. Ja det var det som var det tråkiga donerar man till Debian så blir det bra för Canonical, Debian är helt ok.
<andol> Borian: Alltså, ifall man inte vill stödja Foo därför att det även indirekt kan tänkas gynna Bar så missar man ju lätt en utav principerna med öppen källkod, att vem som helst ska kunna få återanvända en kod utan restriktioner.
<Borian> Ja, det blir kruxet. Det blir filosofiskt, åter igen önskar att min U känsla återkommer. Det blir som att belöna den som gör orätt bara för att belöningen uppmuntrar andra att kanske göra rätt. I bland är konsekvens en viktig beståndsdel. Jag vet att Canonical inte är demokratisk, så problemet ligger hos mig som användare.
<ispookan> Det blir nästan lite religöst över det hela.
 * andol gissar att Borian kan få det lite besvarligt ifall ha tänker vara lite konsekvent med alla andra produkter/varor han använder
<Borian> Ja det är rätt jobbigt, män det går till viss del.
<Borian> men
<andol> Själv har jag förvisso en del åsikter om en del som har hänt utvecklingsmässigt med Ubuntu, men själva huvudanledningen till att jag använder Ubuntu är inte att jag gör det för den goda sakens skull, utan för att det är den dist jag trivs bäst med. Att då sluta använda Ubuntu i protest över att jag inte är helt nöjd skulle ju då i första hand skada mig själv.
<sakjur> ↑ +1
<Borian> andol HÃ¥ller med
<Borian> Nu ökar min motivation, att använda U. Kan göra det av rent egoistiska skäl och det känns helt ok.
<sakjur> Borian: Egoism kan vara bra en hel del gånger
<Borian> Ja utan tvekan
<sakjur> Skulle GNOME utvecklats istället för att iOSifierats så skulle jag lätt använt Debian idag.. men :(
<HeMan> tror dessutom det går välja bort att den skickar sökresultat
<sakjur> HeMan: ganska lätt, ja
<sakjur> fast jag är för opt-in och inte opt-out
<Borian> Fast när det är gjort tappade jag tilliten på U/ Canonical, vad mer har de byggt in?
<HeMan> jag men, men tänkte att Borian kan få tillbaka lite mer Ubuntu-motivation när det går välja bort
<sakjur> Borian: Det är därför open source äger ;)
<sakjur> förresten.. vart försvann de achivmentsen de höll på med förut?
<sakjur> Holbach tror jag det var..
<sakjur> eller Bacon
<Borian> Ja och Jag har testat Många dis, men alltid hamnat i U i slutändan.
<Borian> dist
<sakjur> samma här, mest pga GNOMEs negativa utveckling och att KDE är.. well.. KDe
<Borian> Ja Gnom är Gnome och Ja KDE var det jag använde på sent 90-t
<sakjur> Borian: KDE 3.x var faktiskt bra i vissa konfar, och GNOME 2.x älskae jag..
<Borian> I vissa situationer behöver man bara ett OS med grunder. Sedan blir det alltid krångel när man skaffar ny hårdvara som inte är linux stödd
<sakjur> ubuntu+debian är de enda distarna jag testat som bara fungerar
<sakjur> nej förresten.. Pardus också
<Borian> Mint är så där... Drån början körde jag RedHat och Mandrake
<Borian> Från
<sakjur> Mandrake... det var ett tag sedan ;)
<Borian> Japp
<sakjur> testat Mageia?
<Borian> Villminnas att det var något med frankrike i den utvecklingen sedan till sydamerika?
<sakjur> Mandrake -> Mandriva, forkas till Mageia när Mandriva sparkar typ alla..
<Borian> Fast deb paket är trevligare än rpm
<Borian> Det som skulle vara en hitt är att standardisera paketen och sedan ägna tid för innehållen i stället.
<Philip5> kde som är så vackert
<Borian> Kde är ok, Det trista nu är att fler och fler närmar sig läsplatta och mobil.... Blir bara fult och svåranvänt
<Philip5> kde har ju sin netbook plasma-look som jag iof aldrig använder
<Philip5> den ska väl vara lite mer anpassad för pek och touch
<sakjur> Philip5: Jag misstänker att det är det Borian klagar på ;)
<maxjezy> det bästa för open source hade varit donationer som räddar liv i tredje världen
<maxjezy> vem vet vilka nytänkande människor som finns där, som kan bidra med en helt ren och ny idee för open source program
<sakjur> idén är inte så viktig.. att utföra den däremot
<Borian> Jag har åter drabbats av Canonical skepsis. Det onämnbara OS donerar enorma summor till tredjevärlden. Canonicals OS U har blivit spyware trist. Sorry fick ett återfall
<Borian> Mark Shuttleworth har år efter år haft realeser på luft, spunnet vatten och snömos. Troligtvis beror detta på att Ingen får säga annat än Kejsaren vill. Inget av alla ideer som Shuttleworth tagit mediatid till har blivit något. Däremot blev U något för det växte via användarna och andra utvecklare. Nu har det gått i stå och U blir en del av Shuttleworths egna projekt
<sakjur> jag tror snarare tvärtom, jag tror att Mark tappar sitt inflytande
<Borian> Ja precis
<Borian> Men U är tuvärr begränsat av Mark Shuttleworth och då blir utvecklingen via portvakten.
<Borian> tyvärr
<sakjur> jag tror helt ärligt att Ubuntu är begränsat av at Mark inte tänker mata i pengar längre..
<Borian> Brukar någon av er se på Big Bang theory? Woloviz har varit i rumden men blir inte PhD för det ;-) Precis pengarna som Shuttleworth lagt ut på U är svåra att få tillbaka och kreativiteten blir reklam...
<Borian> rymden
<maxjezy> ja tror ubuntus svaghet är att de försöker framstå som något bättre än va de är
<maxjezy> ungefär som en tjej som postar bilder på sig själv på nätet
<maxjezy> riktigt läcker, sen träffar man henne och blir lite besviken
<Borian> Som jag ser utvecklingen av Unity så är det ett steg bort från gemenskapen i utveklarledet. Pratet om att Unity är bättre förefaller långsökt och krystat. Precis det blir en henn med finnar
<maxjezy> och sen när man kritiserar ubuntu så blir det som att kritisera en sekt
<maxjezy> sektmedlemmarna tar avstånd och dumförklarar en
<Borian> Ja precis som apple sekten
<maxjezy> precis
<maxjezy> microsoft har alltid haft nyanserade anhängare iaf
<maxjezy> inge fanboys där inte
<Borian> Faktiskt det stämmer
<maxjezy> och dessutom är microsoft bäst i helhet
<Philip5> eftersom jag kör kubuntu så har jag aldrig dragits in i unity-träsket och dess utveckling eller tillkomst
<Philip5> känns rätt skönt
<Borian> Dessutom har det onämnbara OSet enormt bra stöd för hårdvara
<maxjezy> yepp, för att de bjuder till lite pengar till hårdvaru utvecklare
<Borian> Stämmer det att kbuntu skall upphöra?
<maxjezy> ja, det stämmer att det inte ska skjutas till pengar iaf
<maxjezy> om mina källor stämmer
<Borian> Det är lite skoj att Microsoft bedrar mer till Linux-kärnan och utveckling än Canonical
<Philip5> kubuntus team har ju ändå bara varit en lite kärngrupp med personer så de pengarna gör nog inte så mycket egentligen
<maxjezy> Philip5, näe de stämmer säkert
<Philip5> de har försökt värva mig ett par gånger
<maxjezy> kubuntu har ju dig
<maxjezy> utan dina programpaket hade man ju inte klarat sig, kubuntu hade rasat.
<Philip5> hehe
<maxjezy> jag tycker mycket om ubuntu och linux i helhet, men jag är ärlig och ser dess svagheter
<Borian> Inte konstigt att U implementerat automatisk spyware då U blivit oficiellt os i Kina ;-)
<maxjezy> och min starkaste sida är att jag inte pratar illa om windows bara för att.
<maxjezy> alla får den skit de förtjänar
<Philip5> du pratar inte illa on windows för att... du tar mutor från dem... ;)
<Borian> Min svaga sida är att jag har svårt att överse med maktfullkomlighet. Hur goda avsikterna än är...
<Borian> Tänker på Marvels Dr Doom....
<Philip5> tycker i så fall att apple är mer som dr doom
<Barre> min mozilla-sync-server krashade efter jag uppgraderade till debian 7 (ping Nafallo eller någon annan snäll själ) fårr blandannat DistributionNotFound: SyncReg i error log...
<Borian> Jag tycker om tanken och den anda opensource har/är. Tyvärr visar det sig om och om igen att vi alla har svårt att acceptera andra (jag har svårt att "tro" som i sekt) när det gäller att inte kritisera.
<huttan> morron
<Borian> Frågar man varför kan det blivit så här, då får man stå tillsvars för att man tänker fel. Härskar tekniker dyker upp.. se ovan när användare börjar "gissar att Borian kan få det lite besvarligt ifall ha tänker vara lite konsekvent med alla andra produkter/varor han använder" Då lämnar man problemet och flyttar fokus på den som frågat
<Borian> Jag har inte för avsikt att ändra andra jag vill bara veta om det finns fler som upplever det jag känner :-)
<maxjezy> jo. det blir ofta att man ställer sig i försvarsläge istället för att svara på de viktiga frågorna
<maxjezy> när jag skriver saker som " jävla ubuntu, grafiken fungerar inte out of box och ljudet buggar och program tar 45 sekunder att starta"
<maxjezy> då får jag som svar att ja ska läsa guider hur man bygger egna kernels, dedikera mitt liv till att lösa grafiken själv och ljudet, de får man minsan ta, kerneluppdateringar är ingen säker väg att gå.
<Philip5> maxjezy: ja då är det ditt fel ;)
<sakjur> Borian: Ubuntu är visserligen open source, men det är ett kommerciellt företag bakom, kritisera så mycket du vill..
<sakjur> maxjezy: Låt säga såhär, använder du Arch - ja, då är det faktiskt så, använder du Ubuntu eller SuSE - då ska företaget bakom fixa såna buggar..
<maxjezy> Philip5, ja vet :)
<huttan> varför tror folk att det är svårt o kompilera om kerneln??
<huttan> då borde man testa ;)
<maxjezy> huttan, för vi kommer från en värld där den allsmäktige windows guden gör det åt oss
<sakjur> huttan: för att så fort man börjar prata kernel mode så börjar folk bli rädda ;)
<huttan> spec i deb
<maxjezy> vi har en kärna som fungerar för miljarder olika datorer
<maxjezy> med olika användare
<maxjezy> helt utan kunskaper
<huttan> va typ 13 när jag hade ubuntu första gången, då fick vi kompilera våra kärnor i ubuntu med
<huttan> har det för bra idag
<sakjur> huttan: hm.. du använde Ubuntu före 7.04 hör jag..
<maxjezy> ja, egentligen är man ingen datoranvändare om man inte skriver sin egen operativsystem själv :)
<sakjur> Feisty fixade så sjuuukt mycket
<Borian> Vi har varit ett antal här som chattat ska vi träffas IRL i sommar?
<sakjur> Borian: Stockholm?
<Borian> Låter ok för mig
<huttan> sakjur: yes
<maxjezy> vill ni verkligen träffa mig?
<huttan> sakjur: vet inte
<maxjezy> :)
<huttan> sakjur: 7.04 tror jag va min första
<sakjur> huttan: Feisty Fawn är imo hittils bästa Ubuntu releasen.
<maxjezy> jag har använt linux i typ 13 år iaf
<Philip5> Borian: förr var det ju så att folk här i kanalen orkade mötas för releaseparty när nytt släpp av ubuntu kom
<huttan> kommer ihåg det namnet
<Borian> Vi kompelerade våra kärnor när jag startade
<sakjur> KAAAN ha med att jag började med Edgy Eft och den var jättebuggig
<Philip5> fast det har ju inte hänt på de typ senaste 1-2 åren
<sakjur> huttan: 7.04 är Feisty
<huttan> men då vart ubuntu revolution, en klar update för vanliga users som gillade debian
<Borian> Det är 3 år sedan jag var på realese party
<maxjezy> Philip5, alla hardcore linux:are gick vidare för det kom så mycket noobs till ubuntu
<sakjur> Borian: samma här.. 10.04 tror jag..
<maxjezy> helt enkelt visade sig ubuntu vara lika mesigt som windows.
<huttan> att det kom så mycket noobs till ubuntu är awesome
<maxjezy> jag satt i redhat för 15 år sedan
<huttan> har gett linux traction som fan
<maxjezy> sen mandrake
<maxjezy> suse
<sakjur> maxjezy: alltså, så många använder inte Ubuntu för att "det är för mycket noobs" - jag ser det som något ra
<sakjur> *bra
<Borian> Skav vi säga 29/6 stockholm?
<sakjur> folk pratar om "Year of the Linux-desktop" - jamen, då måste man fatta att man måste göra Linux-desktop tillgängligt för alla
<maxjezy> sakjur, finns ju vissa som helt uppriktigt sagt och lämnat ubuntu och kanalen för att vissa nya här snackar windows
<maxjezy> och annat offtopic
<sakjur> maxjezy: well, whatever typ.
<maxjezy> dvs, inte tillräckligt nördigt.
<maxjezy> jo.
<maxjezy> jag bryr mig inte, nu är det lugnt och stilla här iaf.
<sakjur> Arch äger om man orkar ta sig tiden typ
<maxjezy> man kan säga windows 8 utan att bli bannad
<sakjur>  /kick maxjezy Ze forbidden word!
<Philip5> maxjezy: nä nu bannar jag dig ;)
<Philip5> maxjezy: första varningen ;P
<maxjezy> Philip5, du skulle bara våga
<maxjezy> :P
<sakjur> maxjezy: För min del så är det viktigt att man kan få Steam, Sublime, GCC och Spotify utan större problem
<maxjezy> jag kommer ihåg än idag hur ja blev kickad på självaste julafton
<maxjezy> det sitter hårt i mitt hjärta
<maxjezy> de va 3 år sedan :(
<Borian> Du hade inte rätta tron
<maxjezy> jag var bara osäker :(
<maxjezy> jag blev kickbannad
<Borian> Du vet att det finns bara ett OS och du skall inga andra OS hava jämte.... OS akbar
<maxjezy> jag tror på OS, räcker inte det.
<sakjur> maxjezy: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/12/24/%23ubuntu-se.html ?
<maxjezy> sakjur, hm, den verkar lite nerkortad.
<maxjezy> kanske var året efter eller innan
<sakjur> maxjezy: :( finns inga IRC-loggar för #ubuntu-se 2009-12-24
<Philip5> maxjezy: ja du såg ut att vara i god julstämning där på julafton annars
<maxjezy> ja
<maxjezy> väldigt
<maxjezy> vad hände med dagon
<maxjezy> tror det var dagen efter
<Philip5> han har nog lämnat ubuntu
<Philip5> har han på jabber så han lever
<maxjezy> ja, han va och sniffa på arch ett tag
<maxjezy> mins hur han va ihärdig på blender ett tag också
<maxjezy> på den tiden var man fortfarande ung
<Philip5> aha, missade jag
<maxjezy> och lite naiv
<Philip5> men nu kör du bara win8 och maya?
<Philip5> ;)
<maxjezy> näe, blender är faktiskt ett av de få opensource projekt som är större än en tändsticksask som ja respekterar fullt ut
<maxjezy> vilken stabilitet, vilken drivkraft.
<maxjezy> blender har gurus, kakor, nationer!
<maxjezy> blender är något som tagit sig in i de vanliga hemmens folksjäl och hjärta
<maxjezy> jag tror faktiskt maya är as-bra
<maxjezy> jag har bara inte råd
<maxjezy> näe.. jag har snokat igenom loggarna
<maxjezy> helt klart har de rensat ur i dem
<sakjur> blender <3
<maxjezy> eller de verkar vara 2009
<maxjezy> jag blev sparkad
<maxjezy> den dagen loggades inget i sverige
<maxjezy> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2009/12/24/
<Philip5> maxjezy: fast du som älskar microsoft borde kanske köra softimage för de har väl MS köpt upp
<maxjezy> näe, jag älskar inte.
<Philip5> johorru
<maxjezy> men det är snyggt som sjutton med rosa paneler och fönsterdekorationer!!
<Philip5> maxjezy + MS = sant
<maxjezy> MS = SM
<sakjur> softimage är väl autodesk?
<maxjezy> jag i målet och det blir SM guld!!!
<Kurdistan> hej flickor
<maxjezy> tjena Kurdistan, satt precis och tänkte på det du skrev för 2 år sedan.
<Philip5> sakjur: där ser man... autodesk har visst köpte det också
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, :) haha vad skrev jag?
<Philip5> sakjur: ms ägde det förrut
<Kurdistan> Philip5, tjena :) gubbe
<Philip5> tjena
<Kurdistan> Hur har sommaren hittills varit härinne?
<maxjezy> Kurdistan	amiga-användare var verkligen trogna användare
 * Philip5 är afk och tar emot hantverkare....
<Kurdistan> maxjezy och realubot rockar loss samt Philip5 vaktar dem?
<maxjezy> :) grad med mac-fanboys
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, jaså skrev jag om amiga? det visste jag inte.
<maxjezy> jo
<maxjezy> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/12/24/%23ubuntu-se.html
<maxjezy> de var på den tiden du va nyfrälst ubuntuit.
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, :) där ser man.
<maxjezy> sen dess har du ju gått vidare till kubuntu och andra distros
<sakjur> alltså.. Autodesk kommer säkert köpa upp den tredje dimensionen snart..
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, :) jag kör fortfarande ubuntu. jag är egentligen inte frälst av någon dist. gillar linux.
<HeMan> brukar man inte kalla Amiganer för os-nekrofiler?
<Kurdistan> dock mina favoritdistar är mageia och ubuntu baserade
<maxjezy> vackert att kärleken består
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, hur mår dottern?
<maxjezy> jag har varit otrogen linux säkert lika mycket som jag varit trogen.
<maxjezy> hon mår as-bra.
<maxjezy> växer och blir stark
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, jadå, det är ju bra grejer. jag har inte tid med att mecka med datorn därför är mageia (kde) och ubuntu (unity) bra grejer.
<maxjezy> lär sig 3D i god tid
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, haha lär henne blender redan nu?
<maxjezy> jo, lite smått har hon kollat på tutorials med mig
<Kurdistan> coolt :)
<maxjezy> men hon tittar ju mycket film
<maxjezy> det är endå så man lär sig bäst
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, du och Philip5 borde blender-träff ihop
<maxjezy> han skulle bara benchmark:a helatiden
<Kurdistan> haha det skulle han
<maxjezy> han har dock lite snabbare dator än jag
<maxjezy> har för mig han fick 12 minuter på en bild
<maxjezy> och jag 15
<maxjezy> och 2 minuter på gpu
<maxjezy> medans jag fick 4
<Kurdistan> :) lite intressant på över 1 år har jag bara gjort två installationer. gick över från mageia till ubuntu enbart pga 1 program jag behöver för kolla på fotboll. annars inte många ominstllation/nyinstallationer av distar.
<maxjezy> fotboll? stream?
<maxjezy> flash?
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, näää
<maxjezy> tell me all about it
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, acestream
<maxjezy> vilka matcher går där då?
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, :) jag tröttnat på testa nya distar.
<sakjur> maxjezy: hur gammal är din dotter? om hon lär sig blender dv
<sakjur> +s
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, det är klient för se mer matcher
<maxjezy> sakjur 2.5
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, koll på sopcast?
<sakjur> haha
<maxjezy> näe, jag är inte så mycket för fotboll
<maxjezy> bara zlattan!
<maxjezy> mr hattrick.
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, :) zlatan är bra grejer.
<sakjur> fan vad hennes lärare kommer bli sura på dig när hon envisas med att rita i 3D
<Kurdistan> svenska landslaget hade varit ett skämt utan honom. korplandslag.
<maxjezy> de va annat förr när vi hade samuelsson, brolin och gunde.
<maxjezy> ni är alla kockar.
<maxjezy> sakjur, dagens ungar, framtidens vuxna.
<maxjezy> det är så jag brukar säga.
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, haha ser att du blandar fotboll med hockey
<Kurdistan> :P man märker dina sport/idrottskunskaper
<Kurdistan> tur att du är bättre på blender :P
<Kurdistan> ne nu flickor får man bege sig ut i solen igen.. må bra alla
<sakjur> maxjezy: jag fick MVG i bild troligen mycket för att jag målade en målning i 3D
<sakjur> sjukt mycket färg gick åt, men den blev ganska cool..
<Borian> Någon som vet om det finns någon TV programvara för analog kabeltv?
<HeMan> Borian: xawtv funkar med analoga tv-kort
<maxjezy> sakjur, ja tycker bild ska betygsättas efter hur mycket driv man visar
<Borian> Coolt då kanske det går att köra en burk för TV:n då
<HeMan> Borian: eller om du vill ha något mycket mer avancerat kan du kolla på mythtv
<Borian> Har inte lyckats med myth
<maxjezy> att behärska linjer är lika viktigt som att behärska skuggor.
<maxjezy> om man vill jobba med bild och formgivning
<HeMan> jag har en mythtv-installation kvar som funkar, men jag har ingen analog tv längre
<maxjezy> svenska betygsystemet är inget att hänga i granen.
<maxjezy> men, du förtjäna säkert mvg
<Borian> Lyckades delvis med metv
<sakjur> maxjezy: ja, min lärare blev nog ganska imponerad av fantasin och drivet i att fokusera på skuggor över att fokusera på färger
<Borian> Tror det kallas A nuförtiden :-)
<sakjur> Borian: Bara om man har den oturen att fortfarande gå i skolan ;)
<Borian> Jag går dit varje arbetsdag
<Borian> :-)
<sakjur> Borian: som elev eller lärare?
<Borian> Lärare
<sakjur> awesome, sjukt coolt yrke!
<Dynamit> Barre/ HeMan eller andol verkar ha gömt mitt minne som är relaterad till vad jag har sparat referenserna för FTD2xx_NET fy på den av er som gjort det hur ska jag nu kunna programmera det jag hade tänkt måste använda det för att kunna prata med enheten ju
<Borian> Nja det har sina stunder :-)
<HeMan> Dynamit: huh?
<sakjur> Borian: jag menar coolt som i att jag verkligen respekterar och ser upp till bra lärare
<Dynamit> HeMan: USB-Gecko använder chipset som går under namnet FTD2xx (om jag nu inte minns fel så är det chipsetet) och jag måste skriva så att jag kan prata med enheten som använder det
<Borian> Skolan förändras så offta. Vi har ett knepigt uppdrag. Egentligen borde Universiteten testa själva för betyg är bara till för att gallra individer. Godkänt alt Icke godkänt bör räcka tycker jag
<HeMan> Dynamit: huh?
<Dynamit> USB-Gecko är debug verktyg till Wii som använder Revers enginering
<HeMan> ok?
<Borian> Nya betygssystemet är tuffare än G VG MVG... I slutändan handlar det ändå om vad man erfarit och har lärt sig. Offta förknippas betyg med värden som blir personliga och det ställer till det. Då blir det enklare att ha två steg och sedan låta universiteten själva testa
<HeMan> Dynamit: har jag hjälpt dig med det? Jag har ingen wii så jag känner mig rätt oskylldig
<Dynamit> Var att jag hade glömt vart jag har lagt referenserna
<Dynamit> :P
<HeMan> var kommer jag in den bilden?
<Dynamit> Någon måste ju ha snott mitt minne
<HeMan> hade du det på ett USB-minne eller vad?
<Dynamit> Nej den ligger någonstans i datorn men jag har inte ett minne vart jag har lagt det
<Borian> åter till TV-kort Analog kabel har ett WinTV-HVR-1100 det fungerade med en programvara problemet var att ljudet inte syncade så bra ca 3-4 sek äftersläp och vid kanalbyte försvann det
<Dynamit> Så någon har snott minnet ifrån min hjärna vart jag har lagt referenserna
<Dynamit> Borian: Det händer med Dekoder enheter också
<Borian> Ja, tyvärr
<Borian> Hauppauge har tyvärr ingen suport för Linux
<sakjur> Borian: älskar hur vi har typ.. 18 områdesgrupper men ändå bara 1 högskoleprov appropå det..
<Dynamit> Jag kan dessvärre inte hjälpa heller då jag inte har tillgång till en WinTV-HVR-1100
<Borian> Ja det är det jag menar, Kunskap och erfarenhet är sådandt vi upplever. Den som jobbat för att klara grunden har ibland lagt ner mer "jobb" än den som klarar sig bättre vi bedömmer efter kunskapskrav och det blir lätt att detta upplevs personligt tyvärr.
<Borian> WinTV-HVR-1100 är lite svårt har en sticka som fungerar men bilden blir gräsligt dålig.
<Nafallo> Barre: kör inte Debian på min.
<Barre> andol: lite problem med min smokeping, vilket directory är det som www-data behöver rw på för slave put?
<Barre> andol: ser så konstigt ut på master-log.  Could not lock /var/lib/smokeping//SERVICES/MAIL/SMTP4RRE.slave1.slave_cache (Permission denied)  ser liksom ut som det saknas ett namn mellan smokeping & SERVICES på den raden :?
<andol> Barre: dyndir
<andol> Barre: En default apt-get install borde ha den inställningen i /etc/smokeping/config.d/pathnames
<andol> Barre: Har dock haft problem med att smokeping inte skapat de katalogkedjor som behövs, även ifall det finns rättigheter nog, varpå jag själv gjort nödvändiga mkdir, varpå smokeping sedan kunnat skapa de faktiska rrd-filerna.
<Barre> andol: finns ingen dyndir i pathnnames (version 2.6.8)
<andol> Barre: Verkar köra 2.6.7 själv, så möjligt att något ändrats i 2.6.8.
<Barre> andol: jag testar att läggga dit den och ser vad som händer, om detfungerar så får man väl bugrapportera
<Barre> andol: fungerar nu.. =)
<andol> gött mos
<Barre> uppgradera dns-servern &  mysql-servern var inga problem... men min web-srv var ingen lek :/
<Barre> Nafallo: \o/   jag grejjade det :)
<Dynamit> Vad gör ni då?
<Spookan> Dynamit: Jag kollar på en dokumentär på youtube, vad gör du då?
<Dynamit> Funderar på att göra en patch till USB Loader GX (Homebrew till Nintendo Wii) och skicka till Cyan som är den som utvecklar USB Loader GX (de andra är fortfarande kvar men de gör inte så mycket nu förtiden)
<David-A> nyss på tv "Världen: Olydiga hjältar" Kunskapskanalen 21:00-22:00. (repris fr 2012, repris tor & lör)
<Philip5> 10 min kvar till försnacket börjar... närmare sig... :D
<David-A> Konsert med Roxette? tror inte jag ska se det
#ubuntu-se 2013-06-25
<yarre> Hmm finns det något effektivare sätt att jobba med diverse ssh-sessioner och terminalen rent allmänt?
<peyam> hej
<sakjur> yarre: hur menar du?
<yarre> sakjur, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ix-jWzgUVyc t.ex.
<sakjur> jaha...
<sakjur> tror inte det :/
<yarre> sakjur, ja alltså borsett från de jag länkade till.. måste ju finnas folk som har haft andra ideer?
<sakjur> termkit suger tyvärr :/
<sakjur> inget stöd för typ ncurses
<sakjur> aja, godnatt
<David-A> yarre: för långsamma ssh-anslutningar finns mosh (det är snarare motsatsen till termkit, men smart om nätet är slött)
<Barre> ohh... wheezy-backports accessas från den den vanliga poolen.. nice
<Dynamit> Nu jäklar har man varit effektiv
<Dynamit> Nämen god morgon Coffe
<Coffe> morning
<Dynamit> Jag har varit jäkligt effektiv den här morgonen
<Dynamit> hm jag har debuggat buggen problemet Cyan bad mig kolla, jag har gjort en patch som förhoppningsvis Cyan applicerar till nästa officella releas. Vad känner jag mig för att göra nu då
<Dynamit> Glömde att jag har programmerat i min klass för XBMC API också
<Dynamit> Är rätt stolt över mig själv att jag ändå har gjort så mycket även om det var små saker jag har gjort
<Coffe> är du bra på java ?
<Dynamit> nej, jag kan lite men de får inte sticka för mycket ifrån grunden som C/C++, C#, html, php och php3 har gemensamt eller extremt snarlika varandra
<Dynamit> tycker java suger, skriver man lite fel så suger det CPU som tusan, plus att det kostar en jäkla massa CPU eftersom när du har kompilerat och en användare ska använda den, så måste hans maskin dekompilera koden för att kompilera den så just den maskinen förstår språket sedan på det så ska han köra programmet. En jäkla massa CPU försvinner ju pga. att java arbetar på det sättet.
<HeMan> Morrn!
<Slartibart> Nån som använder Remmina? Jag har försökt att purga det med apt-get och sen installerat om det. Paket-namnet är remmina_1.0.0-4ubuntu2_amd64.deb, men när jag efter installationen väljet Help->About så står det 0.9.99.1 =(. Just där runt 1.0 så är det en del buggfixar som behövs, 0.9 funkar inte för mig. Inga trasiga paket vad jag kan se heller.
<Coffe> 0.9.99.1
<Coffe> 1.0.0-4ubuntu2
<Coffe> ger ett program som i version sägger 0.9.99.1
<Coffe> Slartibart:
<Slartibart> Coffe: Tack. Den var lurig.
<Coffe> Slartibart:  NP
<Guest51198> Hello World!
<realubot> http://www.dn.se/nyheter/sverige/kameraovervakning-vanligare-med-ny-lag/
<fr33r1d3> morgon!
<Barre> fr33r1d3: god dag, är du på semester eller i en annan tidszon? ;P
<andol> Barre: Sluta sno mina kommentarer sådär :P
<Barre> hahaha
<fr33r1d3> nä, hemma.
<Barre> great minds thinks alike
<hplc> exporterar loggar med rsyslogd, men slåss med usel presentetation, nån som vet om logstash ger tydlig strukturerad output?
<Barre> larsemil: ~70% package loss, starta om nått ;)
<andol> Barre: Nästan så man är lite sugen på att låta sin smokeping även hålla koll på Dalnix, mest därför att :)
<Barre> andol: http://rre.nu/cgi-bin/smokeping.cgi?target=RRE.Dalnix  vacker kurva =)
<andol> Barre: Nästan så du ska ta och fakturera larsemil för att du sköter övervakningen åt honom? :)
<andol> Lite i stil med Nile City liksom...
<Barre> andol: hahah... bara claima sådär i efterhand och utan avtal.. i love it
<andol> Barre: Bekant med vilken sketch det är jag tänker på?
<Barre> andol: jadå.... eftersom vi namnt ditt namn så......
<Barre> eller tänker jag på en busringning.. hmm?
<HeMan> "Management by not asking any questions first"
<HeMan> Barre, andol: vad ska man köra för targets på en smokeping?
<Barre> HeMan: allamöjliga ;P   men ju sämre tillgänlighet och kvalitet på targeten destå vackrare grafer ;)
<HeMan> Barre: :)
<Barre> tanken är väl att ha lite slaves som pingar lite olika punkter i nätet för att snabbt kunna lokalisera var problemen uppstår.. kanske är lite overkil attt köra på mitt LAN, men va feckers, det är ju kul
<HeMan> Barre: vilken Starwarskaraktär är homer?
<Barre> Barre: homer är "grand protector of quadrant doh!"
<Barre> HeMan: starwars för servers och simpson för klienter
<HeMan> Barre: ah
<lingonsprigg> hello everoybody
<andol> Halloj
<Barre> det var en snabbis det
 * andol är ju lite otäck...
<andol> Barre: Ditt fel att jag nu håller på och letar kort domännamn :P
<Barre> andol: sorry
<Screedo> Barre: du är ändå rätt nöjd innerst inne :)
<Barre> Screedo: jag är så sjuuuuuukt nöjd =)
<Screedo> hehe :P
<Barre> någon som vet en simpel logger class för ett litet php-script?
<Barre> är logger4php
<Barre> oppps..
<Barre> är log4php nå bra?
<Fenb> finns det något liknande som "fjärrhjälp" i linux?
<Dynamit> finns en jäkla massa saker
<Dynamit> man kan använda ssh och X11 server samt X11 Client
<Dynamit> är ett sätt
<Fenb> ssh känner jag till men något i GUI?
<Dynamit> X11 Client :P
<Barre> Fenb: ubuntu har "desktop sharing" installerat default. Det är en VNC klient, och det finns många liknande program
<Dynamit> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XVFAYuEhrsQ
<Dynamit> är ett bra sätt haha man kan sitta vart som helst ostört
<Screedo> Fenb: freenx har jag använt en hel del coh jag är nöjd med den.
<Screedo> och*
<Fenb> Dynamit: sånt här då? https://www.archlinux.org/packages/extra/x86_64/x11vnc/ :)
<Fenb> behövs bara intel ifall man bara skall arbeta med datorn?
<Philip5> menar du grafikkrets?
<sakjur> jag föredrar faktiskt intelgrafikkretsar före Nvidia och AMD på bärbara datorer..
<Fenb> precis
<Philip5> i alla fall om man har en hyffsat modern intelkrets för grafiken
<sakjur> De är ganska bra numera och dessutom så är Intel betydligt Linux-vänligare än AMD och Nvidia
<Philip5> vet inte hur det är med videoaccerlation bara om man vill ha det
<sakjur> Philip5: Absolut, givet att det är en Sandy+ dator
<sakjur> förutsatt att man inte spelar FPS-spel/bilspel så klarar Intel det mesta
<sakjur> spelade Civ5 "lagom" laggfritt på en MBA11" mid-2012 med Intel HD 4000
<Philip5> jag har aldrig ens testat min sandy bridge-krets
<sakjur> (vilket absolut inte borde gå öht :P)
<Philip5> jag har nog också ett  HD Graphics 4000 i min Intel Core i7-3770K över ivy bridge
<Philip5> men jag använder min nvidia gtx-660
<Fenb> står i wikin att man helst ska välja open source :)
<Philip5> open source för vad? intel?
<Fenb> att välja helldre än priotery.. nåt
<sakjur> Fenb: Det viktiga är att det fungerar bra..
<Philip5> ja för mig är det viktigast att det funkar
<Philip5> och är fritt att använda men det brukar ju drivisar vara
<Fenb> hehe jo, tror jag inte behöver andvänding för nvidia just nu, annars så skulle jag behöva använda bumblebee
<sakjur> Nvidia är bra om du ska använda CUDA till något, t.ex. Maya eller Blender
<Philip5> ja det är rätt stor skillnad att använda gpu mot cpu om man använder t ex blender
<Philip5> för rendering
<ewook> Philip5: nöjd med gtx 660?
<Fenb> eller ska man fixa hela köret med bumblebee, har ju hört att man ska köra optirun ifall man vill använda nvidia
<sebsebseb> hej
<lag^> hej
<sebsebseb> lag^: hej
<Philip5> ewook: ja den kändes prisvärd
<lag^> hej sebsebseb
<swecarp> hej sebsebseb
<sebsebseb> swecarp: hej
<lag^> sebsebseb: Man blir lite osäker på vad du heter
<sebsebseb> lag^: varför?
<lag^> sebsebseb: Det var ett skämt
<David-A> nyss på tv "La femme Nikita" Kanal9 21:00-23:25. väldigt bra, men våldsam, fransk film
<David-A> (väldigt bra stämningsmusik från ca 80-tal) (och hockyfrillor) (eftertexten håller på några sek till)
<ewook> David-A: Har du aldrig sett Nikita (orginalet) ?!
<David-A> Luc Bessons Nikita, är inte den originalet?
<Fenb> någon som har haft att alsamixer byter tillbacks settnings..
<Fenb> irriterande
#ubuntu-se 2013-06-26
<andol> morgens
<Dynamit> Morgon
<Dynamit> Baa synd att jag inte har skärm med HDMI port skulle behöva en tredje skärm just nu
<andol> Dynamit: Stackare :P
<Dynamit> Vist kan sätta upp bärbara på skrivbordet men fn vad trångt det skulle bli skulle få ställa bärbara på skrivaren typ
<Dynamit> Ja försök själv dela 2skärmar så det räcker för att programmera samt ha webbläsare öppen med API lista och på det ha tillräckligt med plats för programmet som du programmerar API klass till
<Dynamit> oj glömde ett program
<Dynamit> Putty eftersom jag sitter vid Windows
<Dynamit> Rätt svårt att få 2 skärmar att räcka till allt som jag kör samtidigt just nu som ändå måste vara uppe för att jag ska kunna programmera effektivt
<Dynamit> Vad tyst du blev andol
<andol> Dynamit: Arbetstid ju :P
<Dynamit> Haha ja vissa har ju ett liv
<Dynamit> tillskillnad emot mig
<andol> Dynamit: Tog några år att skaffa sig dock :)
<Dynamit> Tycker det går rätt bra med min klass som jag håller på att skapa när den är redo för seriöst användning kommer jag släppa den så slipper folk bråka när de ska använda XBMC API för det är rätt mycket att skriva om man nu inte har någon klass att använda sig utav som redan har instrutkionerna färdiga
<Dynamit> Nu har jag gjort så det finns recive funktion i API klassen samt en debug möjlighet genom att sätta värdet till dbg värdet till 1 vilket görs genom att skriva Debug = "True"; i mitt fall eftersom XbmcJson används genom att skriva json så blir det ju Json.Debug = "True";
<fr33r1d3> Barre: Gillar ditt senaste blogginlägg. Kul att se att det finns fler foliehattar där ute. =)
<Dynamit> Nä nu blir det att försöka patcha USB Loader GX så Cyan och jag kan släppa USB Loader GX 3.1
<Barre> fr33r1d3: jag gör det mest för att det är roligt (det är ialla fall den officiella historien jag vidhåller ;))
<fr33r1d3> Haha.. Brukar låta så. ;-)
<Tvlicens> Tänkte bara kolla om någon är vaken?
<andol> Tvlicens: Nej, så här dags ligger alla och sover middag :P
<Tvlicens> t / andol ok
<andol> (särskilt Barre)
<Tvlicens> låter förnuftigt att vila ett slag
<Tvlicens> andol: Har du kompilerat linuxkärna nyligt?
<andol> Nej, det var ett tag sedan sistens
<hR13> Hej är det någon som är bra på mjukvaru raid, jag har en raid5 bestående av sdb1, sdc1 och sdd1 men när jag startar makinen så mountar den inte raid disken och när jag kör "cat /proc/mdstat" så visar den bara att sdb1 och sdd1 disken är med är det någon som har nåt tips på hur jag gör
<Barre> hR13: är sdc trasig kanske?
<Barre> vad är det för raid du kör? (raid0, raid5 eller någon annan obskyr kombination på tre partitioner? =))
<hR13> Barre, det verkar inte så utan bär jag kollar med fdisk så är det mycket riktigt en raid disk... vet inte om jag kan kolla det på något annat sätt också
<hR13> jag kör raid5
<Barre> hR13: kolla med smartctl istället: smartctl -a /dev/sdc
<hR13> tack Barre ska göra det... återkommer
<Barre> hR13: är inte smartctl installerat då kan du göra det med: sudo apt-get install smartmontools
<hR13> Barre, jag har inte inter net på maskinen just nu, men jag har en systemrescue cd att
<hR13> köra ifrån
<andol> hR13: SystemRescueCD? I sådant fall kan jag nästan garantera att smartmontools medföljer.
<andol> (På min nyckelring sitter det ett usb-minne innehållande en anpassad version utav SystemRescueCD.)
<hR13> andol, samma här :-)
<andol> Bra skit
 * Barre behöver ingen SystemRescueCD för han gör aldrig fel och hans HW är rock solid       ::S
<Barre> men om den kör raid5 och sdc är trasig så borde ju raid-volymen starta ändå, dock i degraded mode.
<Barre> kanske du "glömt" att uppdatera /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf + att nått är snett (trasig sdc exempelvis)
<hR13> jag körde mdadm -E --scan och den säger att bara /dev/md/0 finns och att den inte kan bygga upp arryen på det, samtidigt om jag kör mdadm -E /dev/sd* så ser alla 3 diska lika ut
<Barre> hR13: men om du startar på RescueCD brukar ju starta numreringen på /dev/md128 (?)
<andol> Barre: Hade inte du någon USB-disk som innehåll säkerhetskopior, eller nåt? :P
<Barre> hR13: samt att rescue brukar kräva UUID för diskarna/partitionerna när den kör assamle
<hR13> jag får ta å dubbel kolla disken återkommer, tack för hjälpen så länge
<Barre> hR13: jag skulle testa följande: 1) kör: mdadm -E /dev/sda1 | grep 'Array UUID'
<Barre> hR13: 2) ta UUID för den arrayen och köra : mdadm --asamble --uuid <Ditt fina UUID> /dev/mdX   (X=nummret som den skall accocieras till)
<Barre> andol: jo... det förståss.. backup måste man väl ha, jag har ju "användare" på systemen ;P
<hR13> jag tror att jag ev fick till det ska starta om och kolla
 * Barre håller tummarna
<hR13> körde följande mdadm --stop /dev/md_d0, mdadm --assemble -v /dev/md0 /dev/sdb1 /dev/sdc1 /dev/sdd1 --run, mount /dev/md0 /mnt
<hR13> all data finns, men raiden går inte igång av sig själv efter omstart.... hmmm
<hR13> i fstab står det att /mnt/raid skall mount /dev/md_d0 och inte /dev/md0 någon som vet hur det hänger ihop ?
<Barre> hR13: nope... men assamblar raiden ordentligt nu efter omstart, syns allt som det skall i /proc/mdstat ?
<hR13> mär jag assemble:ar mauelt och mount /dev/md0
<hR13> *när
<Barre> ok... vad säger filen /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf?
 * Barre förutsätter att ubuntu lägger mdadm.conf på samma ställe som debian :|
<hR13> ingen ting egentligen, den är auto genererad så jag funderar på om det är konfig filen som går åt he~vete
<hR13> det gör den, lägger mdadm.conf filen på samma ställe
<Barre> hR13: ta en backup på den mdadm.conf och generera sen en ny
<Barre> hR13: /usr/share/mdadm/mkconf > /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf
<hR13> Tack Barre
<Barre> mkconf är ett script som skapar en ny config, default är output på skärmen.. > redirectar till filen..
<Barre> prova sen att starta om :)
<hR13> ahh :-) nu ser filen bättre ut med UUID mm
 * Barre håller tummarna igen :)
<HeMan> Haloj!
<Barre> har problem... har installerat en instans av yourls under apache2 på en dev-server, i princip samma apache-virtual-servername configuratin som min "prod". Problemet är att jag inte hålls inloggad, varje klick jag kör i admin interfacet så vill den ha usernam/password igen. Jag gissar på att det är något skumt med cookies, men jag kan inte klura ut vad eller var problemet är.
<Barre> jag har rensat cookies i firefox, det hjälper inte....
<Barre> glöm det, körde en ny "private browser" och då fungerade det...
<hR13> nu funkar allt som det ska :-) super tack Barre
<hR13> nu kan jag börja med det jag faktiuskt skulle göra installera ett ny nätverkskort
<Barre> hR13: det var så lite så, det var ju du smo gjorde allt jobb... föresten... var skall jag skicka faktura? ;P
<hR13> ;-)
<einand> så, äntligen har jag orkat confa upp irssi igen
<sakjur> Hur var det, var det folk som pratade om att ha en fysisk #ubuntu-se meetup till helgen?
<einand> undra om det var mödanlönt
<Philip5> tråkigt det är att gå och vänta på att dhl ska dyka upp så man kan göra lite ärenden...
<einand> sakjur: vilken stad?
<einand> eller, kan inte i helgen iaf, upptagen med flytten
<sakjur> einand: sthlm bor jag i.. och har för mig att det var det det pratades om - även om man lätt kan ta sig inom Svealand :)
<Barre> jag skall hjälpa en polare att flytta, så jag kan inte... men jag kanske inte var bjuden :(
<Barre> s/:(/:)/
<andol> I Linköping saker händer ju :)
<huttan> morron
<Fren> hehe, skulle installera min archlinux på nytt och nu verkar jag inte kunna boota in med efi, vet inte ifall jag ska installera gummiboot. för det står ifall jag tänkte dualboota?
<Fren> annars så hade tidigare nåt med rEFInd
<Barre> jag som precis undrade vad Fren hade för sig :/
<Philip5> Barre: ja det kan man undra ibland
<swecarp> Philip5:  kena
<Philip5> kena swecarp. läget?
<swecarp> bara bra här Philip5  hur har du det då
<Philip5> bra här också. har precis varit ute på en löparrunda och sitter och eftersvettas
<swecarp> jag har börjat komma igång med den nya laptopen
<Philip5> najs
<Philip5> vad har den för spec?
<swecarp> vadå den är snabb:)
<swecarp> nä nu kallatrtvn
<FTru> vad för distro skulle passa min kompis, han har en rätt så gammal dator, men är nybörjare inom linux, vilket skulle passa bäst om man nyss kom från windows vista
<Dynamit> svär du i kanalen fyy på dig FTru haha
<FTru> känner själv ingenting som passar in i själva beskrivningen. hehe jo Windows Vista är ju värsta förolämpningen
<andol> FTru: Vad väntar du dig egentligen att få för svar i en Ubuntu-kanal? :-) Skulle börja att pröva med en vanlig variant utav Ubuntu, och skulle det vara för tungrott för datorn kan varianter såsom Xubuntu alt. Lubuntu kanske vara något.
<Dynamit> XFCE är lätt ju andol
<Dynamit> fast inte jätte lätt
<Dynamit> LXDE är ju betyligt lättare ju
<andol> Dynamit: Å andra sidan vet vi inte vad "rätt så gammal dator" innebär heller :)
<FTru> mer än några år :P
<Dynamit> men LXDE är väl det lättaste som finns?
<Dynamit> och vad är några år då?
<Dynamit> Min dator är från stenåldern haha
<Dynamit> den bärbara alltså
<Dynamit> den har typ 4år på nacken ju
<FTru> vet inte exakt åren men jag tror sa nåt med 10 år. vet inte exakt
<FTru> kanske är nog yngre än så.
<andol> FTru: Rör det sig om en dator på säg tio år så vetisjutton ifall det ens är värt besväret. Ty även om os:et i övrigt är tillräckligt lättviktigt är det idag inte ovanligt att webbsidor kan vara såpass tunga att bara webbläsaren springer iväg i resursväg.
<Dynamit> finns ju skript för att döda sånt ju andol så det kräver mindre
<FTru> hehe, den kör windows vista 64-bit, borde den inte palla av iaf xfce?
<Dynamit> LXDE är lättare FTru
<andol> FTru: Pallar den Windows Vista så tvivlar jag starkt på att den är tio år gammal.
<HeMan> och är den 64-bitars är den nog inte heller 10 år
<andol> FTru: Som sagt, börjar att pröva med vanligt Ubuntu, och se hur bra det flyter på.
<Dynamit> då är den verkligen inte 10-år
<andol> HeMan: Windows Vista för Sparc? :-)
<Dynamit> min är 4år och är en av de första bärbara som kostade under 7000:- med X86_64 CPU
<HeMan> andol: jag har kör windows nt för alpha...
<andol> Sedärja
<HeMan> fast 64-bitars x86 kom iofs för ganska precis 10 år sedan
<Dynamit> Nu snackar vi bärbara HeMan och de var svin dyra för 10år sedan
<Dynamit> inte en människa med genomsnitts inkomsten i Sverige skulle köpa den då
<HeMan> Dynamit: du snackar bärbara, vi andra pratar gamla datorer
<Dynamit> okej då
<Dynamit> förlåt
<FTru> jag snackar om en stationär :)
<Dynamit> jag sa ju ursäkta
<HeMan> min första egna 64-bitars dator var en alpha som jag fick 97
<Dynamit> och då kan den vara stationär men ändå får känsla av 10 år ärr en mardröm som du har fått
<HeMan> FTru: prova en bootcd med vanlig ubuntu och se om det går
<Dynamit> varför inte LXDE men klart då får man använda mini skivan och installera LXDE manuellt
<HeMan> går ju ta en lubuntu liveskiva
<Dynamit> lubuntu använder väl inte LXDE eller vänta kanske är lubuntu som använder LXDE
<FTru> testade Kubuntu på datorn men funkade fint, bara att datorn va lite seg när skulle uppdateras
<FTru> ibland så ville den inte installera programmen man valde :]
<Dynamit> KDE suger enligt mig
<FTru> varför?
<Dynamit> för att jag gillar inte hur den funkar eller ser ut
<FTru> Openbox FTW
<FTru> finns det något kommando som visar vilken av man använder 32 bit elelr 64?
<HeMan> FTru: arch
<FTru> HeMan: va?
<HeMan> FTru: kommandot heter arch
<FTru> aha, hehe trodde menade en distro :)
#ubuntu-se 2013-06-27
<Barre> jag är ingen höjdare på PHP (inte det heller alltså), håller på att skriva en liten snurra och får ett error: "PHP Strict Standards:  Non-static method Log::singleton() should not be called statically"
<Barre> grejjen är att allt fungerar som det skall men jag förstår inte varför det blir så eller hur jag skall bli av med det.. någon som är sugen på att föklara?
<andol> morgens
<bamsefar> Barre: Är log en klass du skrivit själv?
<bamsefar> isf, public static function singleton() { // body }
<bamsefar> Antar att du bara har public function singleton() { // body }
<bamsefar> För du anropar den i statisk context.
<bamsefar> Om du inte har static: $x = new Log(); $x->singleton();
<bamsefar> Typ
<realubot> Det är inte kört för er: http://www.dn.se/ekonomi/jobb-karriar/har-kommer-jobben-att-finnas/
<huttan> gillar att dom slänger med "som kräver högskoleutbildning"
<andol> Jo, överlag är det väl rätt sällan datoryrken *kräver* högskoleutbildning, även om man ofta kan ha nytta utav sådant som kan tänkas läras ut på högskolan.
<realubot> Skönt. Då slipper jag läsa in en hel datautbildning på universitet.
<andol> realubot: Fast lära dig något behöver du ju likväl...
<sakjur> andol: Datayrken är dessto oftare de "kräver" högskoleutbildning, med undantagsklausulen: "Eller liknande erfarenhet"
<andol> sakjur: Jupp
<Philip5> wb Barre
<Barre> Philip5: tackar...
<Barre> bamsefar: nej. Log.php har jag inte skrivigt själv, det är http://pear.php.net/package/Log/  du kan se min kod här (tror det är den senaste "pushen": https://github.com/SweBarre/log-login
<Philip5> någon som har tips på en liten billig wifi repeater som inte behöver göra mer än just utöka täckningen för min AP?
<Philip5> att ha hemma...
<Dynamit> Cilken router som helst som har stöd för OpenWrt
<Dynamit> Vilken*
<Philip5> hade hoppats på någon ännu mindre manick än en router till som jag redan kör openwrt på
<Dynamit> Köp en Raspberry PI och två trådlösa nätverkskort då
<Dynamit> Det är det ända som är mindre jag kan komma på
<Philip5> tänkte på något i stil med en sådan här: http://images.webhallen.com/product/136590
<Philip5> en WN3000RP
<HeMan> Philip5: tp-link 741
<Dynamit> Det där är ju en router mer eller mindre bara det att mjukvaran agerar bara typ repeater ju
<HeMan> Philip5: hmm, läste fel
<Philip5> Dynamit: jo men det är storleken. nackdelen är väl att den lilla prylen inte förlänger så långt heller
<Dynamit> Raspberry PI är ju rätt liten
<Dynamit> och nätverkskorten kostar ju inte så jäkla mycket med rätt bra räckvidd men det som är att antennerna med bra räckvidd kostar en del
<sakjur> http://learn.adafruit.com/onion-pi/overview <- mysig repeater
<christoffer> sakjur det där såg riktigt intressant ut. Fast frågan är hur ofta man har tillgång till trådad uppkoppling när man är ute på vift
<christoffer> Har funderat på att börja logga temperatur ute och inne i olika rum samt massor med andra saker här hemma så som strömförbrukning för diverse prylar.
<Dynamit> Det där är ju en PI som jag redan har sagt ju sakjur
<christoffer> det svåra är att hitta en liten mikroprocessor som har trådlös kommunikation...helst vill jag ha IPv6 möjligheter
<Dynamit> OpenWrt är lösningen då ju christoffer hahaha
<christoffer> Dynamit mmm
<christoffer> just nu verkar det vara de minsta nästan
<christoffer> eller ja, en router som stödjer openWRT verkar vara det minsta
<Dynamit> OpenWRT äger
<Dynamit> funderar på att i nästa image jag ska bygga lägga in alla brandväggs regler direkt i imagen så kan jag göra factory reset och ändå så finns allting redan där mohaha
<HeMan> Philip5: http://www.deltaco.se/products/items/itemid/(WIFI-REP)/index.aspx
<Dynamit> och göra en image till min switch/AP som redan har inställningarna för trådlösa i imagen samt skippa luci helt och hållet samt annat som inte behövs för en switch/AP
<Philip5> HeMan: nått sånt jag. kollade just på den här som jag fastnade lite för men vet inte så mycket om avstånd de utökar nätet med: http://www.tp-link.se/products/details/?categoryid=&model=TL-WA850RE
<sakjur> Dynamit: Jo, men fördelen är att AdaFruit dessutom slängt ihop den ;)
<Dynamit> tl-wn1043nd det är okej sänding på de men hur bra med standard antennerna har jag inte hunnit kolla
<Philip5> Dynamit: fast det är ju lite annan typ av produkt
<Dynamit> Philip5: jag är rätt säker på attt tl-wn1043nd har bättre sändning än den du länkade till har
<Philip5> Dynamit: självklart
<Dynamit> och man vill ju ha bra sändning inte skit sändning för då suger ju det att upprepa nätverket ju
<christoffer> Det viktiga är inte att ha bra sändningen för själv, det viktiga är att störa ut grannarna, eller hur var det nu?
<christoffer> *sändning för sig själv
<Dynamit> klart skit i grannarna man ska ha bästa räckvid själv ju
<Philip5> christoffer: sända på stor kraft över alla wifi-channels :D
<christoffer> Philip5 precis :D
<Dynamit> Jag funderar på att köpa tl-wn1043nd till mig själv om någon månad och dra på full sändnings effekt haha
<HeMan> det finns ju bara 11 "svenska" kanaler och en billig router kostar dryga hundringen
<Dynamit> va är det bara 11 fn då får jag skärpa mig
<Dynamit> hahahaha
<HeMan> 13 om man inte bryr sig om vilka man får köra
<HeMan> eller rättare sagt, 11 på 2.4 GHz
<HeMan> 5 GHz har betydligt fler
<Dynamit> Ä man drar på 6HJz på engång
<Dynamit> och betydligt mer dbi än vad man får sända
<HeMan> fast det finns väl inget kort som klarar 6 GHz?
<Dynamit> Vad har det med dbi att göra?
<HeMan> (15:03:31) Dynamit: Ä man drar på 6HJz på engång
<Dynamit> oj tryckte fel 5GHz på engång
<Barre> men bamsefar, tala om för mig hur jag skall göra nu rå ;P
<HeMan> haha, bamsefar har gått och blivit php-guru för Barre!
<Barre> HeMan: feel fre to take the role!!!!! jag förstår inte jue
<HeMan> nope
<Barre> do it!
<andol> HeMan: VÃ¥ga!
<Barre> andol: you do it!
<HeMan> andol får görat
<HeMan> jag har ju inte tid, måste leka med stor dyr hårdvara och ta över världen
<Barre> HeMan: hmm... jag förstår att hårdvaran kommer från Evil Machine Company då.....
<HeMan> Barre: nope, den ska jag nog leka med i morgon
<Barre> spännande
<Barre> va fint github har blitt
<einand> vad heter "sommar vikarie" på amerikanska?
<johanbr> "summer temp" eller "summer replacement" t.ex.
<Barre> "summer substitute" har jag också sett
<sakjur> summer intern på vissa företag..
<sakjur> eller, well.. det är väl mer "sommarjobbare"
<bamsefar> Barre: !?
<Barre> bamsefar: min php fråga.. du skulle ju hjälpa mig jue ;P
<bamsefar> Barre: Ja
<Barre> bamsefar: vad betyder felmeddelandet och vad/hur skall jag göra för att bli av med det?
<bamsefar> Barre: SOm sagt, du anropar en metod som inte är definierad statisk i ett statiskt context.
<bamsefar> (foo::bar() == static context)
<andol> De där yttre parenteserna förvirrade inte alls :-)
<bamsefar> Ähh
<bamsefar> Barre: Om du vill kunna anropa en metod i static context så måste den ha keywordet static. :)
<bamsefar> Det är alltså en bug i Log-grejen.
<Barre> ahh... (*swooooosh*), det är alltså inte mitt fel?
<Barre> men, kan jag skapa ett objekt av classen Log, och sen skapa en singleton från den (känner att jag är sjuuuukt lång ut på djupt vatten nu)   <- bamsefar
<bamsefar> Typ
<bamsefar> Barre: Om de inte har skrivit public static function singleton(); utan bara public function singleton();
<bamsefar> Så är det korrekt att $foo = new Log(); $singleton = $foo->singleton();
<bamsefar> Hur kommer det sig att jag som nätkille sitter och lär Barre objektorientering när det finns gott om kodarfolk här? ;)
<Barre> bamsefar: men då är ju risken (eftersom jag skapar ett nytt object varje gång funktionen anropas) att jag inte har endast EN singleton.. så risken är då att två instanser av singleton skriver till samma fil samtidigt.. eller?
<bamsefar> Barre: Hela poängen med en singleton pattern är att det bara går att ha ett objekt.
<bamsefar> Om du kör funktionen flera gånger så ska den returnera _SAMMA_ objekt.
<Barre> bamsefar: ja, precis.. det är ju det jag vill.. så det är alltså ingen risk..
<bamsefar> Jag har inte läst deras kod.
 * Barre skriver in en kommentar i koden att detta är bamsefars fel att koden ser ut som den gör.. med hemadress och allt ;PP
<bamsefar> :D
<Barre> !kaka | bamsefar
<ubot2`> bamsefar: Du är så duktig på att hjälpa till, ta en kaka!
<Barre> !bajsmacka | andol
<ubot2`> Factoid 'bajsmacka' not found
<Barre> :)
<bamsefar> Barre: Jag läser deras kod nu.
<Barre> Nafallo: ^^ ser ut som en viktig funktion till ubot2 saknas ;)
<bamsefar> Barre: I version 1.2.7 så är singleton en statisk metod.
<bamsefar> Barre: Vilken version kör du?
<andol> Barre: Vetisjutton ifall någon verkligen vill ha en dylik macka som tack :P
<Barre> andol: det ger man ju till någon som inte hjälper till jue :P
<Barre> bamsefar: jag kollar....
<bamsefar> Barre: Vad får du för exakt felmeddelande?
<bamsefar> Barre: Kräkmongon som har kodat det där, fy fan :P
<bamsefar> 175      * <b>You MUST call this method with the $var = &Log::singleton() syntax.
<bamsefar> Står det i koden också. :)
<bamsefar> 176      * Without the ampersand (&) in front of the method name, you will not get
<bamsefar> 177      * a reference, you will get a copy.</b>
<Barre> jösses
 * Barre är och känner sig som en n00b
<bamsefar> Barre: Tur du inte är bäst på allt.
<bamsefar> Då hade du inte gjort annat än att svara på andras frågor.
<Barre> hahah....
<bamsefar> Barre: Synd bara att du är bra på saker som få andra är. :P
<Barre> så... nu uppgraderade jag klassen och de felmeddelandena försvann.. tack bamsefar... MEN!
<Barre> nu har jag ett nytt felmeddelande : PHP Strict Standards:  Only variables should be assigned by reference  Line 153
<bamsefar> Jahaja
<Barre> så... whohooo... ser ut att fungera =)
<bamsefar> :)
<Philip5> Barre: men du är väl en noob? forever noob....
<bamsefar> Barre: Är det ditt log-call eller ditt singletoncall som genererar felmeddelandet?
<Barre> bamsefar: singleton
<bamsefar> Barre: Märkligt
<Barre> men det var när jag körde &Log   enligt dokumentationene skall jag ju inte köra det...
 * Barre testar och kör på
<bamsefar> Okej
<bamsefar> Det är nog lugnt ändå.
<Barre> så bamsefar, nu kör jag min plugin på "prod", fungerar bra (hitintills).. tack för hjälpen
<bamsefar> Gött :)
<fadi> Hejsan!!!
<fadi> Någon som vet hur man gör så man kan köra skrivare i ubuntu
<johanbr> fadi: vilken skrivare?
<sakjur> fadi: Gå in på skrivarinställningar, lägg till skrivaren. Done.
<fadi> Canon pixma mp640 är det
<johanbr> fadi: verkar som du behöver ladda ner en drivrutin från Canon: http://www.canon-europe.com/Support/Consumer_Products/products/Fax__Multifunctionals/InkJet/PIXMA_MP_series/PIXMA_MP640.aspx
<johanbr> klicka på "Downloads", välj Software, Linux och språk, ladda sen ner drivrutinerna för Debian.
<johanbr> fadi: eller (enklare) lägg till den här PPAn: https://launchpad.net/~michael-gruz/+archive/canon-trunk
<Barre> *gäsp*   natti natti
<MarkusDBX> Hallå gott folk, någon som provat ett program för tvåvägs filsynkronisering som heter unison? http://www.cis.upenn.edu/~bcpierce/unison/
<MarkusDBX> Letar rent allmänt efter ett program som håller två kataloger på olika maskiner syncade med varandra. Tänker inte använda dropbox. Funderar lite på att bara köra git med nån hook. Kom med förslag.
<David-A> nyss på tv "De andras liv" SVT2 21:45-00:00, långfilm om det som vi på 1900-talet trodde var total övervakning
<gorgo> nsa? :P
<David-A> (filmen utspelas i ddr på 80-talet)
<gorgo> låter intressant :D
<David-A> nyss på tv igen "Korrespondenterna" SVT2 00:10-00:40. bl.a med Bert Sundströms reportage om drönarkriget i Pakistan (repris fr tis, repris sön)
#ubuntu-se 2013-06-28
<johanbr> MarkusDBX: unison funkar bra, iaf om du inte behöver realtime-synkning
<johanbr> annars kanske du kan montera katalogen över NFS eller liknande
<andol> MarkusDBX: Tittat någe på http://git-annex.branchable.com/assistant/? Har iofs själv mest erfarenhet utav ursprungliga git-annex, men då det var vettigt så kan säkert utbyggnaden vara vettig med.
<Barre> save
 * Barre menade såklart /save
<bamsefar>   :)
<christoffer> :D
<HeMan> Morrn!
<christoffer> hej svejs
<huttan> morron =)
<huttan> nästan vanligt idag ju
<HeMan> skriv ut, klistra upp; http://tnx.nl/legacy-ip-only.svg
<huttan> HeMan: vad har ipv6 gjort dig??
<andol> HeMan: Underbart!
<HeMan> huttan: ipv6 har gjort mig glad!
<huttan> broadcasta sig själv några miljoner gånger så tar det hand om alla windows burkar på hela nätverket :s
<huttan> tihi
<kelly> hej.. har hamnat framför en dator med 12.10 på... jag försöker köra udo apt-get dist-upgrade men den säger att det inte finns en nyare version?
<HeMan> har inga windowsburkar på hela nätverket
<HeMan> kelly: kör sudo do-release-upgrade
<kelly> ah.. yack
<kelly> tack
<HeMan> :)
<Dynamit> PÅ tal om 12.10 jag har bytt helt ifrån Ubuntu men jag kör fortfarande Debian baserad. Det är pga. alla verktygen jag vill/ville ha i min bärbara vem orkar installera manuellt över 100verktyg när det finns samlade i en dist.
<huttan> Dynamit: vilken kör du?
<Dynamit> Kali Linux
<huttan> en till dist jag aldrig hört talas om =)
<huttan> ska kolla upp lite
<Dynamit> Backtrackk fast en nu version
<Dynamit> Backtrack*
<Dynamit> ny
<huttan> aa, det har jag kört en del
<HeMan> så! kärnan backad från 2.6.32-358.0.1 till 2.6.32-279.19.1
<Dynamit> så den funkar inte på samma sätt som Backtrack
<huttan> Dynamit: har dom slutat göra backtrack o börjat med denna, eller är det en helt annan branch?
<bamsefar> HeMan: Oj, varför?
<HeMan> bamsefar: det är problem med ip-over-ib i kärnor efter 2.6.32-279.21.1
<bamsefar> HeMan: Ajsing
<Dynamit> De bestämde sig att det var dags att börja göra om hur Backtrack funkade helt och hållet så de bestämde att då börjar de på nytt
<huttan> det ska jag testa sen då
<HeMan> bamsefar: och vi har valt att inte köra nfs-over-rdma då ofed valt att ta bort det i nya ib-paketen
<Dynamit> http://docs.kali.org/introduction/what-is-kali-linux
<Dynamit> Ärligt jag har haft tråkigt och redan knäckt 3 wifi bara i området
<Dynamit> idioterna kör ju WEP
<huttan> hehe
<Dynamit> funderar nästan på att gå in i deras routrar och ändra till WPA2 bara för att
<huttan> ställde en dator i grabbade i 2 veckor, sen hade jag handshake på alla wpa inom range
<Dynamit> de kör med standard lösenordet till webif så jag kan om jag vill ställa till det en jäkla massa
<huttan> längesen nu
<Dynamit> förra veckan eller haha
<huttan> oj, nått år sen
<huttan> inte så svårt att göra om :p
<Dynamit> nä wifite
<Dynamit> och när man ser alla wifi nätverk
<Dynamit> trycka ctrl+c och skriva all
<Dynamit> sedan så knäcks alla nätverken haha
<Dynamit> men wifite arbetar max 10 minuter per typ av attack
<huttan> förlorade alla mina ordlistor för nått halvår sen i ett datorhaveri
<Dynamit> eller om det är bara 8min. per attack till och med
<huttan> inte orkat sen dess
<Dynamit> ä nu enar jag sniffa upp skiten
<Dynamit> coffebreak äger när det är dålig mottagning haha
<huttan> =)
<Dynamit> då kör man sniffning och så när man har tillräckligt med vi data så börjar reaver jobba
<Dynamit> och på någon sekund så har man lösenordet
<Dynamit> även med en rutten gammal bärbar dator
<huttan> Dynamit: du kör nått script då antar jag?
<Dynamit> nix jag kör wifite
<huttan> aldrig testat, har bara kört aircrack
<huttan> missat nått??
<Dynamit> wifite använder sig utav aircrack och lite annat man slipper bara skriva in sakerna
<huttan> mm ser nu
<huttan> pyton script som fixar det åt en
<Dynamit> fern-wifi-cracker funkar bra också
<huttan> känner mig för manuell :p
<Dynamit> dock när jag uppdaterade den så slutade det funka för mig och har inte orkat fixat det
<Dynamit> orka anstränga sig huttan när skript gör jobbet åt än
<Dynamit> haha börja låta som skript-kid
<huttan> Dynamit: jag är van vid att få skriva sånt när man behövde :p
<huttan> men detta ska jag använda, jävligt bra
<Dynamit> huttan: redan då så funderade jag på att göra skript som hjälpte mig
<HeMan> Dynamit: kolla om dom har någon skrivare och skriv ut http://isotropic.org/papers/chicken.pdf i så fall...
<huttan> gjorde nått i ruby för ett år sen som fixade sakerna åt mig
<Dynamit> glöm inte använda "ifconfig wlan0 down;macchanger -x wlan0;ifconfig wlan0 up"
<huttan> inte så här genomgående dock, detta ägde
<Dynamit> man ska inte lämna onödigt med spår huttan
<HeMan> det räcker att ni lämnar spår här
<Dynamit> Backtrack och Kali Linux är gjord för kontrollera säkerheten
<Dynamit> hahah HeMan jag kan spela dum om staten skulle säga något
<Dynamit> vadå jag hade inget att göra och det är erat fel för det är det mer eller mindre
<HeMan> Dynamit: lycka till!
<Dynamit> och då får man räkna med att nördar som mig gör dumheter som inte iför sig gör någon illa
<Dynamit> de måste ju hitta folket som äger nätverken jag har penetrerat så de kan väcka åtalen ju
<HeMan> Dynamit: bara det att du skryter om det är kan vara graverande nog för att åka dit
<Dynamit> haha de måste ju ha några som väcker åtal emot mig vilket innebär att de måste veta vilka nätverk jag har tagit mig in på ju
<HeMan> Dynamit: ett tips i all välmening är att inte skryta om det på öppna irc-kanaler
<Dynamit> ärligt så ska jag ändå varna de jag har knäckt idag till och med genom att på ena eller andra sättet ta reda på vem ägaren är
<Barre> logiken i detta är att bryta sig in i hus genom att forsera fönsterrutor och sen i all välmening tala om för husägaren "det är OK, jag skulle bara kolla om det gick att ta sig in i ditt hus. Du borde skaffa dig okrossbara glas för att slippa sådana som mig. Det är ju faktiskt du som är så korkad att du inte hade installerat sådana så du får skylla dig själv".
<Dynamit> HeMan: även jag har ett samvete även om det inte kanske verkar så
<Barre> bara för att det går att göra nått betyder inte att det är etiskt, moraliskt eller lagrligt att göra det
<HeMan> exakt!
<Dynamit> haha Barre hur tror du Kevin metnic och grabbarna fått jobb på NASA och sånt genom att fråga om lov eller?
<Dynamit> stavade efternamnet fel men ändå
<HeMan> Dynamit: folk som har dålig moral kommer inte in på stora företag
<Dynamit> inte fn frågade de grabbarna om lov de gjorde de ändå
<Dynamit> jasså okej varför får NASA intrång flera gånger om året
<Dynamit> vist grabbarna åker dit men bra många får jobba för NASA istället
<HeMan> Dynamit: har haft långa diskussioner med säk-folk och det är extremt svårt att motivera anställning för folk som har sin lojalitet på fel ställe
<Dynamit> ändå så får såna anställning just av att de hittade hål som inte folk viste om
<HeMan> Dynamit: det är väääldigt ovanligt att de får anstälning
<HeMan> Dynamit: de flesta hamnar inte alls där de önskat sig
<HeMan> Dynamit: efter att ha jobbat på stora svenska företag som sparkat eget folk som varit "snälla" så kan jag säga att det i princip aldrig händer
 * andol håller i stort med Barre och HeMan
<Dynamit> dessutom bra många sätter ju bara någon form av varning haha vi kunde ställt till det mer om vi ville  . men nog om det
<Dynamit> [6~fnfn måste kolla hur CPU mår
<Dynamit> okej vist många får fängelse också se på Kevin han åkte dit efter ett par år men nu då jo han har eget företag och tjänar pengar tack vare sittna dumheter
<HeMan> Dynamit: om du visste hur många som det inte går lika bra för skulle du nog inte vara lika naiv
<Dynamit> sina
<Dynamit> brb något är galet med min irssi server jag måste starta om den
<Dynamit> //quit
<Dynamit> hemma igen
<Dynamit> :P
<Dynamit> Men om vi nu ska tänka lite på vad som diskuterats så vad tusan bättre att någon som inte har onda ider gör något som varnar en att någon som ska göra dumheter hittar det eller hur?
<andol> Dynamit: Annars går det ju även att roa sig med att försöka ha sönder egen infrstruktur, och sen meddela de generella sårbarheter man hittar?
<andol> Sen är det förstås i regel bra och klokt när företag faktiskt ber utomstående utföra pen-tester.
<Dynamit> Jo men då måste jag ju sätta ihop ett som ser generellt ut och då måste jag veta hur de ser ut mina regler jag brukar köra är betydligt grinigare en genomsnitts användaren
<andol> Dynamit: Att ha en testmiljö är väl inte direkt jättebeskymmersamt ifall du vill ägna dig testande på allvar?
<Dynamit> Men vist min infrastruktur bör göras betydligt grinigare den är lite snäll om man nu säger som så
<Dynamit> iför sig inte andol men samtidigt lite spänning försvinner ju då för då har man ju ingen press med att rensa spår efter sig
<HeMan> Dynamit: gör så att du utan att göra intrång tar reda på vilka märken som kör wep default och författa ett långt och välskrivet mail om hur de ökar säkerheten och kvaliteten
<HeMan> Dynamit: betydligt mer produktivt
<HeMan> Dynamit: och mer etiskt och moraliskt och gör antagligen större skillnad
<andol> Dynamit: Jo, men det spänningsmomentet är ju samma som för all anna brottslighet, och även om spänningen kan vara en feature så är det ju inget bra moraliskt argument.
<andol> Dynamit: Tycker mer det låter som att du försöker rättfärdiga det du *vill* göra
<andol> (nu lunch)
<Dynamit> Jo iför sig men det verkar mest vara gammla routrar / mjukvbara som kör WEP
<HeMan> Dynamit: ta fram en handlingsplan hur man uppgraderar alla routrar och konverterar till wpa2 remote utan att användare upplever problem så kommer du garanterat att bli hjälte
<Dynamit> kanske ska vara snäll emot grannarna och gå på nästa stämma och berätta hur korkat det är att köra wep om det är så skrämmande många som kör WEP vilket det verkar vara
<Dynamit> egentligen är det ju bara att de gör wpa2 som defualt och användarna upgraderar mjukvaran men då måste användarna fatta det också
<HeMan> Dynamit: känns lite småskaligt
<Dynamit> småskaligt det är över 200 lägenheter i föreningen men vist i det stora hela är det lite ja
<HeMan> om du kan göra hela världen (inklusive de 200) bättre så är mer vunnet
<Dynamit> Det är ju tillverkarna som måste ge uppdatering till all hårdvara så mjukvaran har WPA2 som standard
<Dynamit> men de verkar som de inte har WPS igång som standard och det är ju ett plus det
<HeMan> så om du hjälper dem med en handlingsplan så vinner alla
<Dynamit> Finns ju egentligen inte så mycket att göra för mjukvaran måste ju på något sätts uppdateras vilket innebär att som det nuvarande mjukvaran är inställd på mer eller mindre alla routrar så måste användaren uppdatera mjukvaran vilket skrämmande många är urdåliga på att göra
<Dynamit> många kör till och med på standardlösenordet med portarna öppna utåt till och med vilket är mer skrämmande
<Barre> nåja, orkar inte läsa allt som sagts/skrivits... tycker det är moraliskt och förkastligt beteénde. Även om det skulle vara lagrligt så betyder det inge att det är moraliskt eller etiskt, djursex är (häpnadsväckande) fortfarande lagligt i svergie, det betyder inte att man måste sätta på alla kor i stallet...
<Dynamit> Dessutom om jag ska kartlägga vilka märken som verkar köra WEP som standard så måste jag ju sniffa upp mac-addressen och hoppas tillverkaren är listad i en lista över mac-adresser som de äger eller vad man ska säga. sedan måste jag ju ta reda på vilka modeller det är frågan om annars gör det ju ingen nytta
<Dynamit> Barre: om vi säger som så här jag har ju inte gjort något som ställer till det för de utan att jag har bara konstaterat hur skrämmande lätt det är dessutom så är nycklarna kastade och så jäkla rensade så att jag får svårt att få fram nycklarna igen utan att sniffa upp paketen igen. Men får jag fråga Barre vad är det omoraliska i att knäcka trådlöst nätverk och ändra till WPA2 för att vara snäll?
<HeMan> Dynamit: se där, den moraliska kompassen snurra för dig
<Dynamit> Jag frågade vad det omoraliska i det var
<Dynamit> så nå vad är det omoraliska i det?
<HeMan> Dynamit: att göra intrång, oavsett avsikten är omoraliskt och kan även vara olagligt
<HeMan> Dynamit: det faktum att du inte ser det så gör det hela än värre
<Dynamit> Jaja men vad är bäst då HeMan att någon som gör det med snälla saker i åtanke eller att någon med onda saker i åtanke?
<HeMan> Dynamit: det bästa är att inte göra intrång, oavsett om det går eller ej
<Dynamit> och det tror du Blackhat's bryr sig i?
<HeMan> Dynamit: om du förorsakar mer problem med att göra det än de problem du löser är det fail
<Dynamit> jag ska vara ärlig när jag gick på folkhögskola gjorde jag ofarlig portsniffing och blev skrämd hur många som jag lätt skulle kunna attackera men gjorde jag det nej
<HeMan> Dynamit: om någon kontaktar dig och ber dig öka deras säkerhet är det en helt annan femma
<HeMan> Dynamit: exakt det har folk fått sparken för
<Dynamit> för en oskyldig portsniffning
<Dynamit> finns inget i lagen som säger att portsniffing är förbjudet
<Dynamit> däremot att nyttja informationen för att göra intrång det är ju en annan sak.
<HeMan> Dynamit: jo, företag kan uttryckligen skriva det i sina anställningsavtal
<Dynamit> I avtalet ja men i lagen i sig så finns inget som säger aja baja
<Dynamit> Jag utsätts för attacker hela tiden men bryr jag mig och polis anmäler alla IP nej för det orkar jag inte jag bara garvar och gör någonting åt saken
<HeMan> Dynamit: oavsett bör du ej skryta om dina attacker i öppna irc-kanaler som denna
<Dynamit> skryter jag säger bara som det är, men ska vi int säga som det är så okej för mig
<Dynamit> men samtidigt kanske det borde få folk att se över sina nätverk för jag gör det för att vara snäll och inte har någonting att göra. Jag förstår hur du ser på saken HeMan men jag försöker få dig att se det ur mitt perspektiv också HeMan.
<HeMan> Dynamit: tyvärr så hjälper inte det
<HeMan> Dynamit: jag har också haft det perspektivet och fått lära mig att det är fel
<Dynamit> Nä om jag ska göra något som du blir glad av
<Dynamit> programmera på mitt programm som är öppen källkod
<HeMan> yeah!
<Dynamit> eller på API klassen
<Dynamit> Har sjukt många API kommandon kvar innan jag har skrivit alla till XBMC
<Dynamit> Ska nog skriva en lista över vilka API kommandon som är kvar och vilka som är klara så jag har det mer klart för mig
<Dynamit> Frågan är om jag ska skriva in i klassen så att första anslutningen kontrollerar om det är v6 eller senare innan den tillåter en "permanent" anslutning vad tycker du HeMan?
<HeMan> Dynamit: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Happy_Eyeballs
<Dynamit> Ke vad har det med XBMC API klass att göra?
<HeMan> Dynamit: om den ska kolla ipv6 först
<Dynamit> Jaha vet inte ens om XBMC Json vill ansluta via IPv6
<HeMan> men nu måste jag såga av grenen jag sitter på, ska byta ethernet-interface remote på en maskin
<Dynamit> Shit vad mycket det är att göra innan jag kan anse att XBMC API klassen jag håller på med är färdig för seriös användning
<Barre> Dynamit: jag tror inte vi någonsin kommer att vara överens i denna fråga. Oavsätt vilken kvalitet jag har på migg hänglås så borde det vara ett tydligt täcken nog att jag inte vill att någon skall ta sin in, även om det handlar om att dyrka hänglåset och sätta på ett bättre hänglås. Det är mitt hänglås och åverkan på mitt hänglås utan mitt angivande är (enligt mig) egenmäktigtförvarande. Även om jag lämnar min ...
<Barre> ... hemdörr olåst och öppen dörr så är det inte OK att en främmande människa promenerar in i mitt hus, oavsätt vilken avsikt de har.
<Barre> s/migg/mitt/
<Barre> s/täcken/tecken/.
<Barre> s/insert standard felskrivning/rättstavat/
<andol> Barre: Är rädd att jag vid ett tidigare tillfälle, förvisso i en helt annan kanal, redan har använt mönstret s/fel/rätt/. Vart ska jag skicka royalties-fakturan?
<Barre> andol: jag har redan skickat in pengar på ditt konto..
<andol> Gott!
<andol> Härligt med folk som visar upphovsrätten den respekt den förtjänar.
<Dynamit> Vad tusan nu verkar som maskinen måste starta om efter 11dygn jäkla windows skit
<Dynamit> fn 11dygn är ju ingenting det är ett skämt ju
<Dynamit> hittat felet verkar som jag har gjort en bugg fast det förstår jag inte eftersom bw ska gå i bakgrunden och inte låsa programment
<Barre> jag har ett sjukt irriterande problem på min knätopp (som kör 13.10), efter datorn har varit i "suspend" så fungerar inte mitt nätverk/wifi. Måste starta om datorn för att få skiten att fungera igen... någon som har någon idé. Har provat att ladda ur och ladda lite kernelmoduler för att se om den kickar igång, men har ännu inte hittat rätt...
<Dynamit> kommer dessvärre inte på något Barre, sjukt irriterad på detta jag har skrivit "\"Application.GetProperties\", \"params\": {\"properties\": [\"revision\"] }, \"id\": \"1\"}\"" men XBMC API säger att det är fel ändå så tolkar jag att jag ska skriva så när jag kollar XBMC API lista OBS! de " utan \ innan är för att tala om för koden att detta är som ska användas eller hur jag nu ska förklara
<andol> Barre: XPS:en?
<bamsefar> Snyggt att byta samtalsämne mitt i en mirkkrad. :P
<Dynamit> Barre: rapporterar dmesg något skumt om wlan0 ?
<Barre> andol: jupps....
<Barre> Dynamit: dmesg säger inget, pm-suspen.log säger ingenting
<Dynamit> skumt
<Dynamit> blir inte klok på mitt problem heller jag måste glömt helt och hållet hur jag ska tolka API Schemat
<Dynamit> Men ditt problem är på sätt och vis viktigare än min
<christoffer> den ständiga väntan på att DNS TTL ska gå ut...
<andol> christoffer: f13g
<christoffer> f13g?
<HeMan> andol: fallbeskrivning?
<andol> framförhållning
<christoffer> :D
<andol> Eller kanske rör sig om föräldrarzon, där du inte kan styra ttl?
<christoffer> flyttade från AWS till tilaa nu
<christoffer> är ju mina egna men var ju bara 600 i TTL så var ju inte allt för farligt iaf :D
<andol> Ähh, 600 är ju faktiskt en rätt lagom TTL att ha vid flytt, även om jag nog brukar föredra att gå ner till 300.
<HeMan> jag var på ett uppdrag där dom körde 5 i ttl
<christoffer> mm
<christoffer> hehe
<christoffer> så länge det är test så är det okej
<andol> ...och där det primära inte nödvändigtvis är att flytten ska gå snabbt, utan att man ska kunna flytta tillbaks snabbt nog vid tras.
<christoffer> men annars är ju 300/600 lämpligt
<christoffer> andol jo sant
<andol> HeMan: Vettig anledning, eller försökte de lösa fel problem på fel sätt?
<HeMan> andol: det kördes round robin dns för lastbalancering och för att vara förberedd på att plocka bort hårdvara så valde man att köra låg ttl
<HeMan> andol: vi byggde om och körde keepalived i stället
<andol> HeMan: Låter som mer rätt lösning :)
<HeMan> andol: och sen byttes det till red hat cluster suite som flyttade adresser själv
<HeMan> andol: gillade iofs keepalived bättre själv men de ville ha ner mängden servrar och komplexiteten
<andol> HeMan: Ahh, åsyftade iofs lvs/keepalived med rätt lösning, innan jag såg dig skriva det senare, som jag inte har så mycket till uppfattning om.
<christoffer> sådär nu är mina band till Amazon EC2 klippta för den här gången
<christoffer> ett gratis år var iaf bra :D
<Dynamit> Baa hatar när jag tolkar API schemat fel
<Fernd> någon som vet hur man paritionerar linux med windows?
<Philip5> hur menar du nu?
<Fernd> tillsammans, tänkte dualboota med ett par OS, plus för att lära mig också
<Philip5> enklaste brukar vara att ha delat upp några partitioner först och installera windows. sedan installerar man andra os på de andra
<Philip5> andra os brukar inte ta över så som windows gärna vill göra när det installeras
<Fernd> Philip5: vad menar du nu?
<Fernd> hur hade du partitionerat linux med windows?
<sakjur> Fernd: Windows bootmanager är lite buggig, så det bästa är att börja med att installera Windows och sen installera Linux (googla "Ubuntu dual-boot" så borde du få några bra guider!)
<Fernd> hur är det med andra än ubuntu då?
<sakjur> Fernd: det mesta Linux är precis likadant numera
<sakjur> Arch är lite krångligare
<Fernd> oavsett vilken linux det är så ska jag installera windows först?
<johanbr> Fernd: ja
<Dynamit> Baa jag är extremt irriterad på mig själv just nu
<MarkusDBX> andol: Git annex assistant verkar grymt. Precis vad jag letade efter.
<MarkusDBX> Jag kör min utvecklingsmiljö på en co-lo server, istället för lokalt på min laptop. Det fungerar oftast prima i sverige, även över 4g. Det gör att jag inte alltid behöver släpa en kraftfull laptop. Men ibland vill jag ta med miljön (tex vid resa, eller annan tillfällig dator). Därav synk-behovet.
<MarkusDBX> Har kört manuellt med rsync, men tar ju tid =)
<Fernd> vad ska man göra ifall man tänker har flera OS?
<Fernd> behöver man ha massa swap liknande för windows eller nåt annat?
<MarkusDBX> hmm, sist jag kollade så var swap en vanlig fil på windows. Men dom kanske är ändrat i win8 (är osäker där)
<Fernd> menar ifall dom har nåt liknande i windows eller så som behövs?
<MarkusDBX> Dom har haft swap i windows från start. Men man behöver inte tänka på det vid formattering.
<Fernd> tänkte ifall det skulle behövas innan jag installerar, menar jag fixar alla partitions innan
<MarkusDBX> Du ska inte behöva någon separat swap partition för windows. Men antar att det finns massa partitioneringsguider där ute som du kan följa.
<Fernd> behöver man ha swap när man har 6gb ram?
<MarkusDBX> Menar du i linux eller windows?
<MarkusDBX> Man bör alltid ha på swap i linux, även om man har massor av ram. Det som händer annars (om systemet får slut på ram) är att den börjar döda processer random, för att få mer minne.
<MarkusDBX> Det man däremot kan stänga av i linux om man har mycket ram är swapiness.
<MarkusDBX> Om någon i kanalen kan förklara varför ubuntu har en så kass default swappiness inställning är jag tacksam =)  vore najs om installern kunde kolla hur mycket ram man har, eller nåt.
<Dynamit> I/win 33
<Dynamit> LoL sorry
<Dynamit> Hmm ser ut som en massa skit åkte med imagen jag kompilerar baa då måste jag ju göra om det baa eller massa och massa men saker jag inte vill ha med för de bara ligger och tar upp plats
<Dynamit> ä verkar som det bara var en sak och för det orkar jag fn inte kompilera om
<David-A> nyss på tv "AI Artificiell intelligens" TV11 21:00-00:00. har sett den förut men hade glömt det metafysiska slutet. som i "2001 ett rymdäventyr" men bättre.
<Frend> är Virtuellt samma som installera operativsystemet på datorn?
<David-A> nej
<Frend> någon som gav mig råd att köra virtuellt med OSet
<David-A> normalt har man ett OS på hårddisken, som körs på CPUn och har tillgång till allt RAM. en virtuell maskin är som ett litet program man kör när man kör sitt normala OS, som har ett annat OS i en fil, och som bara får använda en del av allt RAM. kan köras i ett fönster och flera samtidigt i flera fönster.
<David-A> om man har t.ex. ms windows och vill prova linux kan man starta windows, skapa en virtuall maskin, installera linux i den virt maskinen o köra linux i den virt maskinen, i ett fönster i windows.
<David-A> ett annat sätt att prova linux en stund (utan att använda virtuell teknik) är att köra en live cd eller live usb.
<Frend> kan jag köra virtuellt i en virtuell?
#ubuntu-se 2013-06-29
<David-A> undrar vad du menar? köra en virtuell maskin inne i en virtuell maskin? alltså tre nivåer av OS, 1) värd, 2) gäst och 3) gäst i gäst. *eller* menar du köra virtuellt OS i virtuell MASKIN. det är det man alltid gör i en virtuell maskin.
<Frend> haha precis, tror ja
<Frend> eller, menar nog köra virtuellt i en virtuell maskin, tror ja uhm..
<David-A> man kan KÖRA i en virtuell maskin. om man säger att man KÖR VIRTUELLT i en virtuell maskin är det lite tårta på tårta, för man kan knappast köra inte-virtuellt där.
<David-A> Frend: du vill prova linux. alternativen är installera på hårddisken 1) bara el 2) dual-boot, eller prova med en 3) live cd el 4) live usb, eller installera i en 5) virtuell maskin i ditt gamla os, eller installera med 5) wubi i ditt gamla os (blir ungefär som dual boot).
<David-A> (sista 5 ska va 6)
<Frend> ville bara veta om det var nån skillnad.
<MarkusDBX> Jag letar efter en slags preset-funktion där jag kan starta några olika program, och placera dom på skärmen, enligt tidigare sparade inställningar.
<MarkusDBX> Om jag t.ex. ska webbutveckla. SÃ¥ vill jag starta sublime-text, samtidigt som chrome, och ett par terminaler.
<MarkusDBX> Är det här kanske nåt jag får koda själv? Ska funka som window-presetsen i adobe programmen ungefär.
<CupCake> Någon som enkelt kan förklara skillnaden på Mir och Wayland?
<fadi> Hsan!!!
<fadi> Någon som vet hur jag får canon pixma mp640 att funka till min dator??
<ben72> hur blir man av med grupperingen av fönster vid alt-tab?
<ben72> löste sig.. http://askubuntu.com/questions/68151/how-do-i-revert-alt-tab-behavior-to-switch-between-windows-on-the-current-worksp/68171#68171
<Barre> fail2ban-regexp tar mitt filter OK, men fail2ban triggar inte fellogin. jail pekar till rätt log. vad göra?
<fadi> Ska installera en skrivare canon pixma mp640 undra hur man ska gå till väga..???
<Abbarn> tjenna
<realubot> http://www.wordstream.com/images/google-graveyard.png
<realubot> Amatörer.
<realubot> Säger jag då.
<coffe> något som sitter på flashplugin .apk ?
<joel135> Hej, jag hittade nåt nyttigt så jag tänkte dela med mig. Testa -- men tänk först vad ni tror kommer hända -- köra detta i en terminal: echo '$PWD': "$PWD"
<andol> joel135: Vad tycker du är intressant/märkligt?
<joel135> att bara ena PWD expanderas :)
<joel135> flera gånger har jag försökt skriva "$PWD" till exempel och väntat mig resultatet $PWD. aldrig har jag tänkt att ' skulle fungera annorlunda
<andol> joel135: Jo, den distinktionen, mellan " och ', är förekommer i ganska många språk.
<joel135> det visste jag inte. jag trodde att de var likvärdiga i språk utan char-typ
<joel135> för i c vet man ju att man inte kan skriva '$PWD'...
<Abbarn> ladda nyss ner x-chat.. hur gör jag nu för att ansluta hit?
<Philip5> Abbarn: du startar x-chat och ansluter till någon freenode server
<Philip5> Abbarn: och går in i den här kanalen
<abbarn> tjenna
<abbarn> verkar funka
<Philip5> abbarn: najs
<abbarn> :)
<abbarn> hur skriver man direkt till en?? som du gjorde nu Philip5?
<Philip5> sedan kan du regga ditt namn också om du vill att du ska ha det för dig själv
<Philip5> skriv bara namnet på den du vill highlighta först
<abbarn> Philip5 typ såhär?
<Philip5> du kan skriva någon av första bokstäverna i namnet och sedan använda tab-knappen för att den ska rulla igenom namn
<Philip5> precis
<abbarn> Philip5, tackar för hjälpen :P
<Philip5> men alla ser det du skriver bara det att den det är till får det highlightat och är kotym om man skriver till någon särskilt och inte bara till alla
<abbarn> Philip5, inte använt detta sååå himmla länge...
<Philip5> nä men det är rätt trevligt gammalt hederligt sätt
<abbarn> Philip5, IRC tänkte du?
<Philip5> ja
<Philip5> du kan också öppna privat chatt med någon
<abbarn> Philip5, Fick denna dator igår. Av en random. hade då vista på den...
<Philip5> aha, ja vista vill man ju gärna slippa
<abbarn> Philip5, Sen hade jag ingen dator att bränna ut en ubuntu 13.04 skiva på... så det ända ajg kunde använda va en skiva med 11.någonting på... inga usb-stickor heller
<Philip5> du kan upgraderar till 13.04 från en där
<abbarn> ?
<Philip5> fast det blir väl i flera steg så det bästa är väl att du nu bränner ut en cd eller lägger en install på en usb-stick om du skaffar
<Philip5> dvs om du vill köra senaste
<Philip5> ja du kan uppgradera från en relese till nästa via nätet med uppdateringar
<abbarn> jo jag körde först 11.?? uppgradera till 12.04 LTS (?) sen 12.10 sen nu 13.04
<Philip5> aha, ja då så. trodde du låg kvar på någon gammal nu
<abbarn> nej gud nej :P
<Philip5> har du kört linux länge förr?
<abbarn> nopp.. enstaka dualboots bara.. men nu har min windows dator krachat... så...
<Philip5> då tar du chansen att vänja dig
<abbarn> det ska jag... har 2 äldre datorer hemma som jag har ubuntu 13.04 på
<Philip5> trevligt
<abbarn> Philip5, bara tjejen som ej gillar det :PÖ
<abbarn> :P
<Philip5> de är nog bara ovana för det mesta
<abbarn> hon kör äpple
<Philip5> nästan ännu värre
<abbarn> Har en till fråga... hehe... ladda ner psensor för skoj, för att hålla koll på temp. vad ska jag ställa den på? vad är för varmt och vad är för kallt?
<abbarn> kan det ens va för dåligt med kallt?
<Philip5> då ska det vara väldigt kallt
<Philip5> den visar bara temp och du ställer inte temp med den
<Philip5> vad jag vet
<abbarn> ja man kan sätta den så den varnar om det blir för varmt
<Philip5> jo men jag tror den förslår själv lite sådana standardvärden
<abbarn> inte vad jag kan se...
<Philip5> jag har 30 grader i lådan och 37 i min cpu när jag bara sitter och idlar så här
<abbarn> Philip5, min temp ligger runt 80:S
<abbarn> Philip5, brb.. natta dottern
<Dynamit> fn kokar ni maskinerna
<Philip5> 80 är lite högt men kritiskt är det när det närmar sig runt 100 tror jag nog
<Dynamit> 80 kommer jag aldrig ens i närheten av
<abbarn> 87 just nu
<Dynamit> beoror på vilken modell utav CPU det är
<Dynamit> en dålig dag kommer jag upp i typ 60*C men då är det extremt dålig dag
<Dynamit> Tror jag har sagt åt AIDA64 att stänga av datorn (den jag sitter på just nu) att stänga av sig vid typ 65*C och börja varna mig redan vid 55*C
<Dynamit> det är i alla fall sjukt låga värden för att vara en AMD som min dator börjar varna mig men det är för att jag har sagt åt den att varna mig tidigt samt att kommer jag upp i 60+*C på CPU är något fel med min kylning
<abbarn> Vet inte vad för specs datorn har... hp 6735b från -09 typ
<Dynamit> Vet du inte vad du kör för CPU herre gud
<abbarn> Dynamit, Nopp... ingen aning hur man ska kolla sånt..
<Dynamit> Så du tillhör de som bara köper något och sedan hoppas att försäljaren gav dig något vettigt?
<abbarn> typ.
<Dynamit> Du är ju ingen data nörd det är en sak som är säkert
<abbarn> Dynamit, har inte nämn att jag är det heller???
<Dynamit> Det sa jag inte det var mest ett konstaterande
<abbarn> Dynamit, hehe ok :P Jag är här för att lära...
<Dynamit> Bra ofta så sitter det klistermärke ifrån CPU tillverkaren på bärbara maskiner där det står vad som sitter i
<Dynamit> på säg min bärbara så står det AMD Athlon 64
<abbarn> Dynamit, AMD Sempron(tm) SI-40
<abbarn> Dynamit, Kollade med cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Dynamit> 60+ med en AMD är inget konstigt helst inte i en bärbar
<abbarn> Dynamit, Så det är ingen fel med min för att den ligger så högt?
<Dynamit> att min AMD är så sval som den ändå har sina orsaker
<Dynamit> för att den är 60*C och det försöker den kompromissa med att öka varvantalet
<Dynamit> Dessväre inget ovanligt AMD utvecklar sjukt hög värme för den prestanda den genererar och de är de kända för
<Dynamit> *det*
<Dynamit> AMD i bärbara är inget att hurra för men när jag köpte min bärbara så var den modellen en av få bärbara som hade X86_64 som inte kostade 10000+:-
<abbarn> Dynamit, Okej...
<Dynamit> Ska man vara bland de första med saker får man betala där efter också nu förtiden är X86_64 standard i både bärbara och stationära
<abbarn> Dynamit, är nu nere på 72grade
<Dynamit> Skulle gärna haft I7 Extreme istället i min stationära men när jag skulle köpa nytt moderkort och CPU så fanns inte det kylblock till I7 Extreme
<Dynamit> SÃ¥ fick bli AMD
<abbarn> Dynamit, Gud va jag önskar jag kunde mer än jag kan :P
<abbarn> Dynamit, Skulle haft igång min asus.. tyärr har den krachat..
<Dynamit> med snarlik prestanda som ändå kostade inom vettig gräns emot vad I7 Extreme kostade då
<Philip5> vilka i7 räknas som extreme?
<Dynamit> Ärligt så undviker jag fabriksdatorer så mycket jag kan det ändå som inte går är när det gäller datorer är just bärbara med stationära bygger jag helst själv fabriksmaskinerna kostar mer än de smakar
<abbarn> Dynamit, har en Asus N71j. Kan dock bara vara så enkelt att laddaren är död och datorn slut ström..*hoppas*
<Dynamit> Philip5: det finns en modell som heter I7 Extreme
<abbarn> Dynamit, Skulle va sjukt kul/lärorikt att bygga en dator...
<Dynamit> haha jag har 3 maskiner här hemma jag har byggt
<Philip5> Dynamit: funderar på vad som gör de extreme för vissa av de i7orna verkar ju sämre än min
<abbarn> Dynamit, Jag har aldrig byggt en dator :P
<Dynamit> Skulle vilja se dig klocka din på samma sätt som de gör med bra många I7 extreme din CPU skulle säkert dö många gånger om pga. biosens CPU rst. innan du skulle lyckas få samma prestanda
<Philip5> abbarn: enklare än man kanske tror. som att bygga lego eller mekano :)
<abbarn> Gillade när jag skrev på Fejjan, att jag bytt till ubuntu.. alla svara tp. Ska du bli en hacker :P
<Dynamit> haha nötter en hacker i gamla betydelsen skulle fasiken inte börja med Ubuntu
<Philip5> hehe
<Dynamit> de skulle börja med kärnan bara
<abbarn> Så sitter men i ubuntu är man en hacker enligt mina vänner...
<Dynamit> Vad är jag då
<Dynamit> som sitter med revers enginering verktyg och massa andra verktyg i uppsjö då
<abbarn> Dynamit, Vad för miljö (säger man så?) sitter du i?
<Dynamit> Cracker eller ?????
<abbarn> helt klart en cracker
<abbarn> har inte Media helt fel när dom kallar ALLT för hackare?
<Dynamit> Just nu så sitter jag i Windows miljö men jag chattar med dig så är det Linux dist.
<Dynamit> Jo det irriterar de riktiga Hackerna och Crackerna
<abbarn> Irriterar mig med....
<Dynamit> de är som inbyggd rivalitet mellan grupperna
<abbarn> okej.
<Dynamit> men om någon bråkar emot någon av de då jäklar kan man jobba ihop bara för att sätta människan på plats haha
<Dynamit> men klart beror på vilka av personerna det är frågan om
<abbarn> Har 13.10 släppts?
<Dynamit> Skulle någon göra en seriös koll på mig så skulle de se att de mesta jag kör på är *nix dist. i olika utgåver och former
<Dynamit> skulle vara unstable i sådant fall
<abbarn> Dynamit, ok
<Dynamit> eftersom det är bara sjätte månaden
<Philip5> abbarn: i ubuntu så är releasenumret när det ska släppas.... 13.10 släpps alltså i oktober 2013
<Dynamit> haha nästan det jag sa lite innan dig Philip5
<Philip5> nästan ja
<abbarn> Dynamit, Bra e-mail klient?
<Dynamit> till vad?
<abbarn> ubuntu
<Dynamit> Thunderbird
<Dynamit> :P
<abbarn> ok
<Dynamit> jag vet vad du ska göra abbarn
<Philip5> jag kör kubuntu med kde då så fråga inte mig om klient ;)
<abbarn> Dynamit, Okej?
<Dynamit> skriv sudo apt-get install nmap och kör nmap på dinna bekanta
<Dynamit> och sedan nyttja informationen ifrån nmap för att ansluta till deras nätverk haha
<abbarn> Dynamit, Haha får ta och göra det :P
<Dynamit> då kan de börja snacka
<abbarn> Dynamit, hehe :P
<Dynamit> många nötter kör med Windows RPC igång nötter hur lätt som helst att ställa till det i deras maskiner då när man väl kommer åt RPC haha
<Dynamit> RPC = Remote Procedure Call
<abbarn> Tycker det är extremt intressant med hacking och cracking.. Men inget jag kan syssla med pga extrem okunnighet
<Dynamit> haha finns så mycke skript ute så det är därför det finns sjukt många skript kids
<abbarn> Kan förstå det...
<Dynamit> jag kan använda exploiten på hederliga viset men ofta är jag lat och skriver ett par kommandon och låter maskinen sköta resten men jag vet exakt vad den gör så jag skulle lika gärna kunna göra det själv
<Dynamit> Om jag ska säg attackera ett trådlöst nätverk som kör WPA så använder jag bara wifite och väljer nätverket som ska attackeras sedan så låter jag wifite göra jobbet istället för att skriva in alla kommandorna själv
<abbarn> Dynamit, spännande :P
<abbarn> Datorjäveln ändrar ljusstyrka hela tiden....
<Dynamit> haha finns säkert någon orsak
<Dynamit> har du ljus censor så är det säkert den som anpassar ljuset
<abbarn> kanske det... ska va social med tjejen nu... kommer nog in här fler gånger :P
<Dynamit> baa vad jag hatar buggar som jag inte ens lyckas lösa när jag har som uppgift att fixa den
<Peyam> Heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeej
<Dynamit> Hej på dig också Peyam
<Peyam> updater funkar inte med wireless?
<Peyam> 13.04
<Dynamit> jo vad jag vet
<Dynamit> jag har inte haft problem
<Peyam> what isthe problem?
<Peyam> har maskinerna tagit över vår planet?
<Dynamit> nu hänger jag inte med i svängen
<Peyam> ngn som har löst problemet med uppdateringar?
<Dynamit> Vet inte sist jag körde Ubuntu var det bara tuta och köra
<Peyam> med wireless?
<Dynamit> Ja
<Dynamit> det var bara någon vecka sedan
<Dynamit> typ 2veckor sedan eller något.
<Peyam> prova nu igen?
<Dynamit> lite svårt då måste jag installera Ubuntu eftersom jag sitter på Kali nu
<Dynamit> Orkade inte installera alla verktygen manuellt så tog Kali istället
<Peyam> Kali?
<Peyam> vad e det för dist
<Peyam> jag vill ha ngrt som e extrem snabbt
<Dynamit> uppföljare på Backtrack
<abbarn> helloj
<Peyam> Hej hej
<abbarn> vad händer?
<Peyam> inte mkt
<Peyam> TV
<Dynamit> Svär åt en bugg som stör mig så extremt mycket
<Peyam> du så
<Peyam> då
<Peyam> bra
<Dynamit> är det bra att svära åt bugg som stör en
<Peyam> ja
<Dynamit> vore bättre att lyckas patcha den
<abbarn> vad för bugg.. och vart?
<Peyam> kanske borde fixa mat och plugga fysik
<abbarn> själv sitter man här och rensar en massa mail..
<Dynamit> I ett homebrew som heter USB Loader GX som är till Wii
<Peyam> en tenta jag inte gjorde för 4 år sen
<Dynamit> Vi använder oss utav dropbox för att förvara de hemma gjorda bannerna men på sista tiden har det inte funkat
<abbarn> provar ubuntu one lite smått.. vad tycker ni om det?
<Dynamit> och jag har dumpat trafiken ifrån/till Wii och sätt att den får 302 men curl och wget får inte 302
<Dynamit> Det funkar perfa så mycket jag har kört den
<abbarn> funka megabra att synka över bilderna från mobilen...
<Dynamit> baa vill patcha buggen så Cyan och jag kan släppa 3.1 för att sedan ge USB Loader GX rejäl ansiktslyftning
<abbarn> Dynamit, låter som att du har fullt upp?
<Dynamit> Finns extremt många funktioner som Cyan och jag har i planer för nästa version.
<abbarn> okej :P
<Dynamit> nja det blir "fullt upp" när Cyan/Dimok/jag lyckas patcha buggen vist finns några till men de gör inte mycket på USB Loader GX nu förtiden
<Dynamit> enligt mig är USB Loader GX bästa loadern till Nintendo Wii som finns tycker Wiiflow suger pga. hur begränsad den är
<abbarn> okej :P kollar upp lite vad det är för nått hehe
<Dynamit> bara bästa loadern till Nintendo Wii som finns ;)
<abbarn> hehe
<abbarn> skaffar jag Wii ska jag fixa det :P
<Dynamit> synd bara att r-win och bra många andra inte jobbar så mycket på USB Loader GX nu förtiden för då skulle det hända saker extremt mycket
<Dynamit> eftersom vi inte hinner uppdatera GX så mycket så snor wiiflow lite användare pga. det men mest folk som är "noobar" och inte behöver/vill ha extremt många möjligheter när det kommer till inställningar
<abbarn> äntligen rensat bort 700+ mail :P
<Dynamit> asså buggen stör mig så mycket fattar inte vart felet ligger riktigt
<abbarn> bästa känslan när du löser det
<Dynamit> om det blir inte Cyan eller dimok spelar ingen roll egentligen bara den blir löst
<abbarn> sitter ni alla?
<abbarn> såg att ni hade en kanal på irc?
<Dynamit> Värsta är att Cyan är inte online så kan inte chatta med han och försöka slå ihop våra hjärnor och komma på en lösning
<Dynamit> Det är många inblandad i USB Loader GX men det är många som är inaktiva
<Dynamit> De som är aktiva är Cyan och dimok men mest Cyan, jag har bestämt mig för att bli inblandad seriöst nu på sista tiden
<Dynamit> men jag har hjälpt till länge med USB Loader GX
<abbarn> hummm.. vad ska man göra nu då
<Dynamit> komma på vad som orsakar buggen haha
<Dynamit> :P
<abbarn> kan tyvärr inte hjälpa :P
<Dynamit> tror du inte det var ett skämt
<abbarn> klart jag visste det va ett skämt
<Dynamit> Vart är Cyan och dimok när man behöver de egentligen
<Dynamit> jäkla människor att ha ett liv
<abbarn> sover kanske
<abbarn> hehe
<Dynamit> skämtar du Cyan borde vara klar vaken vid den här tiden om jag inte minns fel
<abbarn> dessa folk är några jag ej känner så kan ej deras sov-vanor
<Dynamit> Har glömt var Cyan bor men han har annan tid-zon om jag inte minns fel
<Dynamit> :P
<abbarn> minns när jag spela diablo 2 med en kille från kanada och en från australien :P
<DraC> för en nybörjare är det bra att ha windows sidan om linux?
<lag^> För en nybörjare bör man använda linux så mycket som möjligt?
<Philip5> DraC: beror på om det är något man känner att man måste ha från windows. t ex något spel man inte kan köra på linux men vill kunna köra ibland
<realubot> Linuxbönder!
<realubot> Säger jag då.
#ubuntu-se 2013-06-30
<Screedo> god morgon
<andol> Screedo: morgens
<Screedo> andol: allt väl?
<andol> Screedo: Jorå, själv då?
<Screedo> det är bra här, snart semester, sista veckan som kommer nu, sedan är det sex veckors semester :)
<andol> Nice!
<andol> Lite uppsamlat? :)
<Screedo> jupp, för mycket övertid och sparad semester :P
<Screedo> finns det grafikkort med pci x1? har ett moderkort som inte har integrerad grafik, skulle behöva .16 pci-e till något annat.
<Screedo> skall vara i en "server" så det blir ingen tung grafik.
<Screedo> Deltaco har någon usb grej, går lika bra, är ju bara till för vid felsökning och installation av OS, annars behöver man inget grafikkort.
<Barre> uname -a
<andol> Linux hawat 3.10.0-1-generic #8-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jun 28 13:50:14 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Barre> tack andol
<Barre> och godmorgon
<fr33r1d3> Nån som har koll på vad en chromebook pixel ligger på för pris i sverige?
<coffe> tjo
<Screedo> tjena
<abbarn> hallojsan
<maxjezy> hej
 * maxjezy vinkar
<Dynamit> Jippi
<Dynamit> För jag är lycklig jag är lycklig
<Dynamit> Olé olé olé
<Dynamit> Hittade orsaken till buggen och har lyckas patchat den också
<andol> Dynamit: Hejja!
<Dynamit> Cyan viste vist om URL ändringen han ville vist ha 302 hanterare måste bara lyckas förstå hur tusan http.c är uppbyggd så att jag kan lyckas förstå hur jag ska göra så den följer 302
<andol> Åh, verkar som om ubuntu.se lyckats tappa sin DNS igen.
<delhage> sånt där www, nymodigheter
 * delhage hytter med käppen
<delhage> vem har domänen?
<andol> delhage: www? Påverkar ju även gammalmodigheter såsom mail, etc.
<delhage> andol: insåg det så fort jag tryckte enter...
<andol> Jo, ibland önskar man nästan att man hade en mer trögtryckt enter-knapp :)
<delhage> :)
<andol> Blir alltid lite ledsen när jag se den här sortens DNS-tras. Känns liksom så onödigt, med tanke på hur mycket enklare och billigare DNS-redundans är jämfört med all annan redundans.
<delhage> ja, varför är bägge NS på samma ställe?
<delhage> jag kan vara slave
<delhage> andol: vet du vem som har domänen?
<andol> delhage: Inte full koll på exakt vem det är som driver ubuntu.se, utöver att jag har för mig att han använder forum-nicket no1viking, och jag tror att han heter någon variant på Micke.
<delhage> jaha...
<andol> Nafallo är gammal i gemet, och vet säkert mer :)
<delhage> minns honom från bråket för några år sen
<delhage> han var väl en av dom som bannade folk hej vilt om dom inte höll med honom
<andol> Could be
<andol> Före min tid.
<delhage> jag tog bort mitt konto där då
<delhage> är ubuntu.se "officiell"?
<andol> Nix, är något helt eget/privat de driver.
<delhage> ok, då är jag inte intresserad ;)
<andol> ...och på tal om (brist på) DNS-redundans så verkar både larsemil och Barre ligger kvar hos Loopia :P
<delhage> har loopia problem?
<andol> delhage: Nej, men till synes så har de två intill-liggandes NS-servrar. Påstår sig förvisso köra med Anycast, som inte fungerade senast de hade lokalt ström-avbrott.
<delhage> emomilol.se. är på oderland, vad nu det är
<andol> delhage: Ahh, för honom så kollade jag dalnix.se
<delhage> ah
<andol> Hmm, kanske skulle ta och köra lite traceroutes från lite olika håll, och se hur det ser ut med Loopias påståda anycast numera.
<delhage> Barre, larsemil: ska vi slava dns åt varandra?
<delhage> andol: vad har du själv?
<andol> delhage: Frobbit (tillsammans med egen hidden master)
<delhage> frobbit är pafs företag?
<andol> Jupp
<delhage> ok
<delhage> jag var på dom, men dom kunde inte erbjuda dnssec
<andol> Inte? Fixar det numera i alla fall.
<delhage> eller vänta, dom var bara jätteslöa på att svara
<delhage> så jag löste det på annat sätt
<andol> I sådant fall har de blivit bättre, för åtminstone på vardagar så tror jag aldrig att jag väntar med än några timmar på svar.
<delhage> jo säkert, min nuvarande registrar fixade det till slut innan frobbit svarade
<delhage> skulle ju vara rätt konstigt att just dom inte hanterade dnssec :)
<andol> Faktiskt :)
<delhage> kollade gamla mail nu, var bara att dom inte (ännu) hade automatiserad hantering av dnssec
<delhage> början av förra året
<andol> Ah.
#ubuntu-se 2014-06-23
<Barre> mörrn
<andol> morgens
<Barre> också uppe med tuppen andol?
<andol> Barre: Jajjamensan!
<Barre> fåglarna?
<andol> Barre: Nej, numera tror jag mest att det är en kombination utav skadad dygnsrytm samt att det blir rätt ljust i sovrummet på morgonen.
<Barre> ahh...
<andol> Samt då att man har världens bästaste jobb man bara omedelbart vill iväg till :-)
<Barre> lyllo dig då
<andol> Barre: Din ursäkt då?
<Barre> ryggen
<andol> Usch.
<Barre> mm
<Screedo> god morgon
<Barre> tjenis
<realubot> Fx kraschar och kraschar och kraschar.
<realubot> Bedrövligt instabilt.
<Barre> realubot: förmodligen någon pluigin du har? Kör Fx på samtliga mina enheter och råkar inte ut för någon krash
<Barre> vilken version kör du?
<larsemil> jag har också börjat köra Fx. And i love it!
<HeMan> Morrn!
<einand> HeMan: god morgon på dig med
<HeMan> einand: vad händer i götaland en dag som denna?
<einand> Joda, i västra delen tidigare kallad göteborgslän verkar det tväldigt dött i faktiskt, pillar lite backup för en updatering av zfs
<HeMan> hmm, budavisering från FedEx
<HeMan> och jag som inte ens minns att jag beställt något med utkörning
<andol> HeMan: Bäst att köra billagan, bara för säkerhets skull.
<realubot> Finns det någon webbläsare som har inbyggt Java? Jag vill inte installera skiten men behöver Java för att komma åt informationen på en sajt.
<realubot> ben72: Kör bara med Adblock, HTTPS Everywhere och NoScript. Firefox ver. 30.
<realubot> Barre: Det var till dig.
<realubot> ben72: Fel person. Sorry.
<ben72> lugnt
<montecfel> Java är extremt tungt och helt separat.
<montecfel> Skräp.
<andol> montecfel: Använd inte Java då? :P
<realubot> Java kan de ta väck.
<realubot> Har ni tagit semester eller varför är kanalen så död?
<montecfel> Det är stendött överallt, alltid.
<montecfel> Bara dönickar.
<realubot> Alla hänger väl på Fejan. IRC är ute.
<montecfel> Om man är förståndshandikappad kanske man använder sådan skit, ja.
<montecfel> Men ingen vettig människa.
<Meerkat> jag trodde alla hängde på lunarstorm, bilddagboken, och playahead.
<andol> montecfel: Ifall du hade stora datamängder att tugga, vad skulle du använda istället för Java-baserade program såsom Cassandra och Hadoop?
<HeMan> yey, jag tror snart jag förstår kerberos!
<andol> HeMan: Tidigare har du mest skjutit från höften? :)
<HeMan> andol: jupp!
<HeMan> andol: det jag håller på med nu är keytab för klienter
<HeMan> andol: för att tex skriva php-kod som körs som root men som kör kerberos för att autenticera sig
<HeMan> andol: nästa steg är tgt (ticket granting ticket) tror jag
<andol> "php-kod som körs som root"
<HeMan> mmm
<HeMan> läskigt
<HeMan> men jag måste börja i någon ände
<Meerkat> jag tycker du ska börja i motsatt ände i så fall.
<HeMan> gjorde det
<HeMan> men då förstod jag inte vad som hände
<HeMan> eller rättare sagt, vad som inte hände
<andol> HeMan: På tal om ditt skjutande från höften, är det därför det skickas mail från heffa?
<realubot> Nu vart det liv i kanalen igen.
<HeMan> andol: jo
<realubot> Hur står sig Inkscape mot Illustrator nuförtiden?
<andol> realubot: Japp, så går det när HeMan skjuter från höften :)
<HeMan> realubot: finns illustrator för linux?
<Philip5> HeMan: bara via wine
<Philip5> beroende på version av illustrator funkar det olika bra
<HeMan> då står sig väl Inkscape bättre än Illustrator?
<larsemil> Inkscape är bra nog för enkla saker men på samma sätt som gimp inte är photoshop är inte inkscape illustrator
<Philip5> HeMan: vad larsemil sa
<larsemil> med det sagt så använder jag bara inkscape.
<Philip5> man kan komma långt med inkscape men det är inte så avancerat som illustarator man man själv är en så avancerad användare
<realubot> Dags att laga middag.
<realubot> HeMan: Nej. Det tror jag inte. Jag tänkte mer om det finns några avgörande skillnader oaktat operativsystem.
#ubuntu-se 2014-06-24
 * realubot försöker skaka liv i kanalen.
<realubot> Det brinner! Det brinner!
 * realubot pakar mot kanalens lager.
<realubot> *pekar
<realubot> Någon har tuttat eld på kanalens lager där Shuttleworth förvarar alla sina gamla Ubuntu 7.04 Live CD!
<realubot> Utrym kanalen!
<montecfel> Grrrrrrrr...
<Screedo> god morgon
<larsemil> mid-dag. eller vad motsvarigheten till midnatt heter
<David-A> nyss på tv "SVT Forum - förhör i Justitieutskottet om datalagringsdirektivet" SVT2 10:00-12:00
<Barre> blippe: nu använde jag tail istället för less, bra när man vill följa fler loggar samtidigt, exempelvis: find /var/log/ -type f -name *.log | xargs tail -F
<David-A> Barre: det blir ju *alla* loggar!
<David-A> Barre: o för säkerhets skull citera "*.log"
<Barre> David-A: ja, det är alla liggar i /var/log   och du har givetvis rätt, det skall vara " ", men som sagt ett exempel (vilket kan vara brukligt när man kör igång en ny applikation exempelvis)
<David-A> Barre: jag blev bara lite överväldigat när jag såg att det var *alla*. men det är inget fel i det. örnkoll.
<Barre> David-A: vi hade en "diskussion" om less vs. tail här om dagen och både blippe och jag föredrog less (p.g.a. sökning, buffe, pausa "tailning" och återuppta den , etc), men det finns tillämpningar där tail är bättre och detta är ett sådant exempel bara =)
<Barre> s/buffe/buffer/
<David-A> ok
<David-A> vad lustigt du pratar. (har en en-radare som espeak det som chattas)
<Barre> jag pratar inte, jag skriver.
<David-A> jag vet, men det låter som du pratar
<Barre> Nej, jag har mycket mer bas i min röst och låter mycket mer sexig i verkligheten
<David-A> bra
<Barre> =)
<larsemil> det är sant!
<Meerkat> möte ikväll?
<gusnan> Meerkat: Det är imorrn va?
<gusnan> http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=251&t=59024
<Barre> står även i Topic
<gusnan> hah - så sant.
<Meerkat> ah, onsdag! Tack :p
<Meerkat> Det finns ingen besvara-knapp för mig i den tråden. Ska man ej kunna svara?
<realubot> 2014 är året då Linux slår igenom skriver IDG.
<realubot> Har de inte förstått att desktop-linux ALDRIG kommer att slå igenom?
<Meerkat> Klart det kommer slå igenom
<Meerkat> men det krävs mycket jobb
<johanbr> jag tror att desktops kommer att bli mindre och mindre kommersiellt intressanta, vilket kanske är en fördel för linux
<johanbr> android gick från ingenting till världens största OS på sex år, så att vara linuxbaserat verkar inte vara någon nackdel
<maxjezy> johanbr : ja tycker de är läskigt att linux som varit känt för att vara mån om folks privatliv med säkerhet idag har android som i sin tu har en appmarket som i princip suger ur privatlivet från folk till en växande marknad av informationsköpande företag. android om något har gynnat kapitalismens ryttare.
<maxjezy> jag kan inte säga att jag tycker priset för att linux växer är värt detta.
<maxjezy> men, vill man bli stor måste man sälja sin själ till ekonomins krafter.
<maxjezy> informationen som man släpper om sig själv via appar, facebooks och google är värt tusentals dollar årligen för de som säljer informationen.
<maxjezy> per person.
<johanbr> maxjezy: jo, det kan man ju ha åsikter om
<johanbr> gillar man android annars finns det ju varianter med bättre privatlivsskydd - t.ex. Replicant, eller Cyanogenmod
<David-A> grejen är öppen källkod alltså. men folk fattar inte
<maxjezy> David-A: vad menar du, jag fattar inte.
<David-A> en riksdagsledamot sa om att värja sig mot datalagring "det finns program att *köpa* så man kan (dölja sin ip eller vara anonym)"
<David-A> *köpa*
<Philip5> tor fick ju nyligen uppmärksamhet för att det använts av användarna i barnporrhärva som nystades upp
<Philip5> kommer väl röster i en ny våg att tor och liknande program borde förbjudas...
<maxjezy> linuxservers borde också förbjudas, de hostar säkert galet mycket tveksam porr.
<Meerkat> hm
<Meerkat> kör microsoft linux på några av sina servrar?
<David-A> jo, tyckte mej höra mellan raderna i utskottsförfrågningen om datalagring, att använda metoder att undvika datalagring kommer bli olagligt.
<Meerkat> är beatrice ask igång igen?
<David-A> hon var inte där
<Philip5> inte än. barnporrhärvan hade centrum i usa men det var väl 30 000 användare världen över kopplade till det nätverket så det lär poppa upp sådana krav lite här och var utan att tänka igenom så mycket
<David-A> där fanns riksdagsfolk från bl.a M,S,C,FP,V
<Meerkat> om hon är sjuk så är det bäst att hon inte handlar
<Meerkat> då kommer SVT!
<David-A> frågan är hur staten ska kunna kontrollera vad alla har installerat på sin dator. ett alternativ är att man INTE får jailbrejka sitt system, bara installera från repon där myndigheter har koll på vad som finns. ALTERNATIVE, att man får installera vadsomhels, men man måste ha en app med vilken myndigheterna kan kolla vad man har på datorn/telefonen.
<Meerkat> är det ett äkta förslag från någon?
<David-A> alt 1 är det vanligt folk kommer att acceptera
<David-A> nä, men det är den oundvikliga långsiktiga följden, av det som säjs o görs nu
<David-A> o av att folk inte bryr sig om övervakning, o av att politiker inte förstår
<Meerkat> rätt förvånande att piratpartiet inte kom in en andra gång. Speciellt efter avslöjandet av vad NSA gör.
<Meerkat> brydde sig folk bara om piratkopiering 2009?
<maxjezy> Meerkat, inte undra på när de går på val på fri nedladdning och massa annat skit.
<Meerkat> gjorde de?
<maxjezy> ja, de plakat jag såg innan valet var skrattretande
<Meerkat> jag höll inte stenkoll, men Engkvist snackade mest om övervakning som jag såg det.
<maxjezy> ingen kan ta detta partiet seriöst, även om de snackar om vissa viktiga saker så är det helt löjligt vilka morötter de har.
<David-A> som sagt, folk bryr sig inte. de tror att den övervakning som datalagring, fra, el nsa, står för handlar om att det man avslöjar på instagram. inte om att sammanställning av metadata avslöjar mycket om vem man är o vad man tycker.
<maxjezy> jag röstade pirat men det var ju för att alla andra partier var sjuhelvetes mycket oseriösare.
<maxjezy> men skärper de inte till sig till riksdagsvalet så blir det något annat.
<Meerkat> fri nedladdning finner jag inte speciellt intressant. Men förkortning och förändring av upphovsrätt och patent behövs tycker jag.
<maxjezy> ja, fast det känns som en sån där fråga som man kan ha med i sitt program
<maxjezy> men man behöver inte trycka banderoller och skyltar på dessa val-löften.
<maxjezy> och att göra reklam på gratis streamingsidor är pinsamt.
<maxjezy> http://direktdemokraterna.se/
<maxjezy> detta är det intressantaste på länge inom svensk politik.
<David-A> mat-tips: att mikra fiskpinnar (i st f att steka), de blir lite blöta o sladdriga, men samma smak
<maxjezy> David-A, varför inte köra de i ugnen?
<Meerkat> fiskpinnar? då är jag hellre hungrig.
<David-A> ugnen, tänker det tar längre tid
<maxjezy> ja, fast börjar du tidigare i ugnen så hinner de ändå före de som du kör i microvågsugnen.
<molgrum> jag kör öppna radeon drivare med radeon.dpm=1 som kärnparameter, är det safe att byta till den proprietära drivaren då och ha kvar den flaggan?
<Spookan> Hur ska man kunna bränna Ubuntu på en CD-R?
<David-A> Spookan: du får bränna en dvd, eller usb-minne
<Spookan> David-A: Hm ok..
<David-A> Spookan: senaste *buntu som fick plats på en cd var nog xubuntu 12.04
<David-A> Spookan: ett alternativ är att bränna o installera en mini- eller server-ubuntu o installera alla program man vill ha från repot efteråt
<David-A> mat-tips: glass-soppa. börja som vanlig soppa. koka ihop buljong, lök, o diverse saker man hittar. sen 2 msk choklad-vanilj-glass. inte så gott som det låter
<David-A> mat-tips: makrill-soppa. börja som vanligt med buljong, lök, o sånt man hittar. sen makrill-konserv o tub-kaviar. inte lika gott som glass-soppa
<senate> soppa != mat
<David-A> förrätt? mellanmål?
<senate> mer som en dryck :)
<David-A> inte makrillsoppa
<peyam> Hej
<peyam> Vet någon hur jag aktiverar Tile windows left/up/right/down?
<realubot> Jag tror "de" kommer försöka förbjuda Tor och kryptering för privat bruk.
<peyam> vem pratar du till?
<realubot> Mig själv.
<realubot> Typ.
<peyam> ok
 * realubot lagar middag.
<peyam> ok
#ubuntu-se 2014-06-25
<montecfel> Jag äter råa snabbnudlar.
<montecfel> Alltså utan att koka dem.
<Linda^> Inga konstigheter
<Linda^> det brukade jag göra också
<montecfel> Ständigt hungrig...
<montecfel> Finns aldrig något gott.
<montecfel> Och speciellt inget nyttigt och gott.
<Linda^> Förstår precis hur du menar
<Linda^> Det godaste jag hade hemma var minibaguetter med pålägg. Nu är det slut. :P
<montecfel> Varför kan inte nyttiga saker smaka gott?
<montecfel> Gud = sadist.
<Linda^> haha
<Linda^> tror inte det är guds fel
<realubot> montecfel: RÃ¥a?
<realubot> montecfel: Varför kokar du dem inte?
<Linda^> För att det är gott okokt, med kryddan på. Blir ju snacks då.
<Linda^> som chips.
<realubot> Morötter och gurka då? Det är ganska gott som tilltugg. Nyttigt också.
<Linda^> Han/hon kanske inte har morötter och gurka hemma
<realubot> Frukt är gott och nyttigt.
<Linda^> Kanske inte har frukt heller
<Linda^> Jag har varken frukt eller grönsaker hemma nu
<Linda^> Eller iofs, jag har lök.
<realubot> Ananas på burk.
<realubot> Gott och nyttigt.
<realubot> Torkad frukt?
<Linda^> ja det har ju alla hemma liggandes bara och väntar på att ätas upp.
<realubot> Jag säger inte att man måste ha det hemma nu. Men får köpa när man är i butiken.
<realubot> SÃ¥ har man det hemma sedan.
<realubot> Popcorn är ganska nyttigt.
<realubot> Jag tror viss nötter är nyttiga också.
<Linda^> Det kanske fanns hemma när man köpte. Men att det är slut nu.
<realubot> Jaha.
<realubot> Ät nudlar då. För det finns tydligen alltid hemma.
<Linda^> Jag låter montecfel svara på det där själv. Han/hon kanske inte gillar frukt och grönt och annat man kan köpa hem.
<realubot> Hen.
<realubot> Linda^: Har du missat genuståget? Han/hon finns inte längre. Bara hen.
<realubot> En hen flera hens.
<realubot> Alla politiskt korrekta idioter säger hen.
<Linda^> realubot: Vet inte var det står någonstans att man inte får använda han/hon längre.
<realubot> Linda^: Det står ingenstans.
<Linda^> realubot: Gött, då fortsätter jag med det.
<realubot> Linda^: Det är okej med mig att du gör det.
<realubot> Linda^: Varför är du uppe på nätterna?
<Linda^> Varför är du
<Linda^> ?
<realubot> Linda^: Jag har vänt på dygnet.
<Linda^> Jag med
<realubot> Linda^: Jag har inget jobb så jag behöver inte ha en dygnsrytm.
<Linda^> Jag har jobbat fem nätter i rad. Nu är jag ledig.
<realubot> Aha.
<Linda^> jobbar natt till helgen igen, så finns egentligen ingen anledning att vända på dygnet
<realubot> Hur går det på kneget då? Är du kvar på den där IT-säkerhetsföretaget?
<Linda^> till det "normala"
<Linda^> Ja.
<realubot> Kul?
<realubot> Jobbar du heltid?
<realubot> Hur mycket jobbar du om du jobbar nätter?
<montecfel> realubot: För att det är jobbigt att koka dem.
<Linda^> Inte heltid nä
<realubot> Varför inte?
<montecfel> Och smakar ibland väldigt slaskigt.
<Linda^> realubot: hur? På samma sätt som de som jobbar dagtid
<Linda^> Vadå varför inte? För att jag är inte heltidsanställd såklart.
<montecfel> Linda^: Du råkar inte vara underskönt vacker och tända på feta loserkillar med självironi?
<Linda^> montecfel: underskönt?
<montecfel> Mm.
<Linda^> Don't know what that means
<Linda^> men nej, jag är inte vacker
<montecfel> Synd.
<Linda^> Mjo
<montecfel> Å andra sidan finns det snygga tjejer som kallar sig fula och fula som kallar sig snygga.
<Linda^> Ja du frågade ju mig, så då fick jag svara. Du får fråga annat folk vad dom anser om mig :o
<Linda^> Jag har blivit kallad för allt möjligt.
<Linda^> utseendemässigt dvs.
<realubot> Linda^: Vill du inte jobba heltid?
<Linda^> realubot: jodå. Men jag trivs rätt bra nu så det är skitsamma.
<Linda^> Söker mig vidare inom ett år.
<montecfel> Vad tycker du om Morgan och Ola-Conny, Linda^?
<realubot> Linda^: Du svarade bara på halva montecfels fråga.
<montecfel> En tjej som inte viker sig av skratt av att se på dem är ingen för mig.
<Linda^> montecfel: Ingen aning om vilka de är.
<realubot> Linda^: Tänder du på feta loserkillar med självironi?
<montecfel> Linda^: De har varit med i Ullared samt egna spin-off-program.
<realubot> Linda^: Vet du inte vilka Morgan och Ola-Conny är?!?
<Linda^> realubot: Ja, nej, jag vet inte. Jag tror inte jag tänder på nån specifik sort sådär.
<Linda^> Men herregud
<montecfel> Linda^ har X antal komprimerad kvalitetshumor att se fram emot.
<realubot> Vad är det här. Lär man sig ingenting i skolan nuförtiden.
<Linda^> Jag har ingen TV, och har inte haft en på många många år. Döda mig då!
<montecfel> Linda^: Nej, vem har TV?
<Linda^> Nej, de undervisade inte mycket om Ullaredsserier senast jag utbildade mig.
<realubot> Linda^: Vad gör du på fritiden då om du jobbar deltid? Hur får du dagarna att gå?
<Linda^> Det var mest linux this and linux that
<Linda^> realubot: Olika. Hänger med folk, bio, serier, sover, bajsar, äter..
<montecfel> Linda^: https://thepiratebay.se/search/Morgan%20%20Ola-Conny/0/7/0
<Linda^> montecfel: Nä, jag vill inte titta :(
<realubot> Linda^: Du är alltså en sådan social typ.
<montecfel> Tro mig. Du vill kolla.
<Linda^> dokusåpor gillar jag inte
<montecfel> Är inte en dokusåpa.
<montecfel> Om jag säger så här...
<Linda^> gissar att det är nåt i stil med farmen eller så, fast "vi som jobbar på ullared" eller whatever
<montecfel> Lägg ihop alla känslofilmer du någonsin sett. Morgan & Ola-Conny är bättre än alla dem tillsammans.
<Linda^> Sen har jag typ en miljon serier att kolla på redan
<montecfel> Det är inte så alls...
<Linda^> montecfel: du hittar på :(
<montecfel> Detta är ett helt unikt par.
<realubot> Linda^: http://www.kanal5play.se/#!/program/322002
<Linda^> realubot: Jag är social ja, men det socialiseras inte så mycket tyvärr.
<Linda^> Men sluta ge mig länkar, vill inte kolla damn you
<montecfel> Linda^ ba': "Orka länkar asså!!"
<realubot> Linda^: Du kan slänga alla dina serier. Morgan & Ola-Conny innehåller allt som ryms i de andra serierna.
<Linda^> montecfel: Haha du, jag hatar länkar som fan
<Linda^> mest youtubelänkar
<Linda^> realubot: Men det är ju dumt. Vad ska jag titta på efter det då?
<montecfel> En post-MOC-värld är grå och trist.
<montecfel> Och helt död.
<realubot> Linda^: Känner du inte igen den här mannen?
<realubot> Linda^: http://b.cdn-expressen.se/ImageHandler.axd?guid=3c880813-cfe8-b589-6070-a05ddb88cd63&imageFormat=secondColumn
<realubot> Sveriges störsat komiker någonsin alla kategorier.
<realubot> *största
<Linda^> realubot: nopp
<montecfel> Hur kan man undgå de?
<montecfel> *det
<Linda^> Nä men ska ni mobbas bara så går jag igen :(
<realubot> Vi mobbas inte?
<Linda^> Joho!
<realubot> Nej?
<realubot> Vi menar allvar.
<Linda^> "omg hur kan du inte veta vilka ola morgan är och bla bla"
<realubot> Ja, ja, strunta i Morgan & Ola-Conny men kom ihåg att vi har tipsat om dem.
<realubot> Linda^: Så vart ska du söka dig om du ska söka dig vidare?
<Linda^> Lugnt realubot, jag struntar i allt du säger :)
<Linda^> Ja inte vet jag, jag har ett år på mig :P
<montecfel> Kaxig sak...
<Linda^> men ett heltidsjobb nånstans tänkte jag
<Linda^> Kaxig är bara mitt förnamn.
<realubot> Linda^: Varför startar du inte eget då?
<Linda^> realubot: För att jag inte vill ha eget.
<realubot> Nehe.
<Linda^> plus att jag antagligen kan för lite för att driva eget.
<montecfel> Hon vill glida runt kontorsklädd och få en fet lön.
<Linda^> kontorsklädd lol
<Linda^> driver runt i mina mjukis jag
<montecfel> Och festa loss på helgen.
<montecfel> Mjukisar?
<Linda^> jag har iofs jobbat varje helg hela månaden
<Linda^> Ja, montecfel. Mjukisar är bekväma.
<montecfel> Ganska.
<montecfel> Morgonrock ovanpå det.
<Linda^> En sådan har jag dock inte.
<montecfel> Svepa sig in i en trench coat.
<montecfel> Fast då tror alla att man är naken under.
<montecfel> Och ska blotta sig.
<Linda^> Plus att det nog skulle se lustigt ut om jag åkte runt i morgonrock :P
<montecfel> Eller att man är en privatdeckare.
<Linda^> Jag tänker mig.. gadget nu
<realubot> Särskilt om man läser en tidning med två hål i för ögonen.
<Linda^> inspector gadget
<Linda^> måste ha en sån hatt också
<montecfel> Men om man som tjej har sådan klädsel jämt hinner man aldrig märka att man blivit ett fläskberg.
<Linda^> Hur menar du?
<Linda^> Kanske redan är ett fläskberg
<realubot> Linda^: Var är din tjejkompis som var här i kanalen förr?
<Linda^> who?
<realubot> Linda^: Det var ju en tjej här förr som var din kompis.
<realubot> Linda^: Jag kommer inte ihåg nicket men ni umgicks IRL.
<Linda^> har bara en ircvän som jag umgås med irl som är tjej
<Linda^> mewmin?
<peyam> orka
<peyam> nu ska det bli android och java
<peyam> xubutu suger till Thinkpad
<realubot> Linda^: Ja. Just det. SÃ¥ hette hon.
<realubot> peyam: Vad ska du med Java till?
<peyam> Android fucking skit
<peyam> Ska gifta mig i Augusti
<realubot> peyam: Seriöst?
<peyam> ja
<realubot> peyam: Med?
<peyam> Med en tjej jag känner
<peyam> har pratat om det med henne o jag ska gå till hennes familj o typ be om hennes hand som vi blattisar gör
<peyam> är det ngn som vet hur man kan göra Dash fönstret mindre? den tar hela skärmen varje gång
<realubot> peyam: Är du inte för ung för att gifta dig?
<realubot> peyam: Vad vill familjen ha i utbyte då?
<peyam> ingenting
<peyam> hon e ingen vara haha
<realubot> peyam: Vad händer om familjen säger ja och hon säger nej då?
<peyam> då blir det ett nej
<realubot> Linda^: Vart har hon tagit vägen?
<realubot> peyam: Var har du hittat henne då?
<peyam> hon var en vän sedan länge tbx
<peyam> realubot: vet du hur jag kan göra dash fönstret mindre
<peyam> I found itt
<realubot> Linda^: montecfel Sexchattar ni eller vart tog ni vägen?
<realubot> peyam: De är otrogna mot oss peyam.
<realubot> peyam: De går bakom våra ryggar.
<peyam> nää
<montecfel> I wish...
<Linda^> realubot: Hon slutade irca ett tag, nu hänger hon i andra kanaler.
<Linda^> "som vi blattisar gör" haha
<realubot> Linda^: Vet hon inte att alla hårda grabbar hänger här?
<realubot> Det är här det händer.
<Linda^> realubot: Det hade jag ingen koll på iaf.
<Coffe> shyy
<Coffe> feck va jag e trött
<Linda^> Coffe: Ta och sov lite.
<Coffe> Linda^:  i wish .. måste ju jobba
<Linda^> Coffe: Måste och måste.
<Linda^> Du kan alltid sjuka dig lite :P Men å andra sidan vet du att tröttheten går över om en stund.
<Coffe> Linda^:  du var arbetslös va :P *duckar*
<Linda^> Coffe: Nope.
<Linda^> Vadårå?
<Coffe> Linda^:  lite svårt att sjuka sig när man nu sitter ensam på kontoret
<Linda^> Ja har du väl tagit dig in så får du ju skylla dig själv :P
<Coffe> Linda^: hade för mig det
<Linda^> Coffe: Jag var förvisso arbetslös när jag pluggade, men räknas det verkligen som arbetslös?
<Coffe> Linda^: nä
<Linda^> I så fall.. minns jag inte senast jag var arbetslös.
<Linda^> Jag har typ pluggat konstant sen 2004 :p
<Coffe> Ingen annan skillad som är arbetslös ?
<Linda^> nån sommar kanske.
<Coffe> Linda^: läst boken 100åringen  ?
<Linda^> vill du bli av med ditt jobb?
<Linda^> Nej, men sett filmen.
<Coffe> du e lite som han . .som nästan är lite av allt
<Coffe> nej  vi behöver folk
<Linda^> fast, det är jag väl ändå inte?
<Linda^> vad för folk behövs?
<Coffe> pluggat sedan 04 .. 10 år
<Linda^> Jamen
<realubot> " I tester kunde analys av krypterad internettrafik avslöja vilka hälsotillstånd en person forskar om på nätet. Liknande tekniker kan få fram information om användning av iMessage, till exempel när en person börjar skriva eller vilket språk de skrev ett meddelande i. Forskningen är inriktad på en metod som kallas trafikanalys, vilket innebär att man använder statistiska metoder för att hitta mönster i 
<Linda^> alltså
<Coffe> unix/linux tecs
<Linda^> Jag pluggade ju film först.
<realubot> http://techworld.idg.se/2.2524/1.567151/statistik-avslojar-krypterad-trafik
<Linda^> Sen pluggade jag mer film.
<Linda^> SEN var jag iofs arbetslös, när jag inte fick jobb efter praktiken. Damn you Fridell!
<realubot> De behöver inte förbjuda kryptering. De ser igenom den istället. Den perfekta lösningen för massövervakning.
<Linda^> men det var knappa halvåret.
<Linda^> Sen sadlade jag om till linuxplugg. Och här är jag nu.
<Coffe> Linda^: villl du byta jobb är de bara säga till
<realubot> Coffe: Ensam på kontoret? Sov på jobbet? Problem solved?
<Linda^> Coffe: Läskigt, då blir jag ju kollegor med massa ircare
<Coffe> Linda^:  ikke då . bara jag
<Linda^> Nä
<Linda^> är en annan i en annan kanal med basefarmhost
<Linda^> serru
<Coffe> realubot:  städerska skulle nog undra å hur ser jag till vakna när de första börjar komma
<Coffe> Linda^: pm mig vem vad vilken
<Linda^> Men jag kommer inte på vem det är nu
<Linda^> kör en /whois på alla i den kanalen haha
<Coffe> for i in ircers do :P
<Linda^> Han är nog inte inne nu
<Coffe> Jag kan inte minnas jag sett en kollega här ialf.
<Linda^> nä inte i den här kanalen
<Linda^> en annan kanal skrev jag ju
<Coffe> minns du ens kanalen ?
<Linda^> Ja jag är ju där
<Linda^> (duh)
<Coffe> ja de var ju rätt uppenbart
<realubot> Jag har varit arbetslös i 15 år typ.
<Coffe> ingen vidare statistik
<Linda^> Coffe:  07:07:51 < Linda^> kör en /whois på alla i den kanalen haha
<Linda^> tycker det var rätt uppenbart.
<Linda^> "i den kanalen"
<realubot> Jag missade arbetslinjetåget. Jag somnade på perrongen och när jag vaknade hade sista tåget redan gått.
<Coffe> realubot:  aj då .. kanske ialf sde finns en 7-11 så du kan köpa kaffe :P
<realubot> Coffe: Ja. Men som arbetslös har jag inte råd att köpa kaffe på Seveneleven.
<Coffe> realubot: tänkte inte på de
<realubot> Jag är arbetslös. Inte bankrånare.
<realubot> Google ska börja kränga domäner.
<realubot> Det kan inte vara en rolig nyhet för alla registrars.
<andol> Vetisjutton ifall Google kan erbjuda så mycket mer än en vanlig registrar i normalfallet. Att använda Google som registrar är väl främst intressant tillsammans med Google Apps, Google Compute Engine, etc?
 * andol kommer i alla fall att stanna hos .se direkt samt gandi.net
<realubot> andol: Jo. Så är det nog. Står ju att de tillåter upp till 100 epostadresser eller något genom Gmail.
<Screedo> god morgon i kanalen
<realubot> God morgon Mr Screedo. Jag önskar dig å kanalen vägnar en bra onsdag.
<Screedo> realubot: detsamma.
<realubot> Tack tack.
<Bobby_Tables> jag håller på få spel. vad ere för kommando som öppnar "sound". bytte just till i3, kan inte för mitt liv hitta det.
<einand> Bobby_Tables: "alsamixer"
<einand> terminalbaserat,
<Bobby_Tables> men alsamixer verkar inte fungera för att specifisera source. typ webläsare.
<Bobby_Tables> einand: terminalbaserat eller ej spelar inte så stor roll. är inte nån minimalistfreak. behöver bara skystera lite saker. den där appleten som finns i ubuntu borde ju gå att starta kan man tycka
<einand> då vet jag faktiskt inte
<Bobby_Tables> :/ synd, får rota runt lite till. tack endå :)
<einand> aldrig brytt mig om att specifiera källa
<Bobby_Tables> var unity-control-center lol
<Bobby_Tables> makes total sense
<Bobby_Tables> not
<Bobby_Tables> man borde nästan ränsa ur unity och köra pavucontrol eller nåt ist
<einand> rensa ut pulsaudio har vart nått
<einand> så, nu har man skickat in buggrapporter, där folk påstår att mobiltelefoner använder sig av triangulering för att spåras
<realubot> Bra. Fortsätt så.
<Bobby_Tables> Är någon här grym på samba?
<montecfel> Dansa Samba.
<montecfel> Linda^ är nog bra.
<senate> Bobby_Tables: lättare du bara ställer din fråga :)
<Bobby_Tables> senate: verkar fått napp på #debian. men problemet är att jag inte kan få den att upptäckas från filhanterare. logga in o använda shares'en går dock bra med ubuntu hosts.
<Bobby_Tables> jag använder kerberos som auth., men kan inte ens testa det på windows iom att jag inte kan se sharen eller vet hur jag ska accessa den manuellt http://pastebin.com/RNgcYsPg
<Bobby_Tables> där e min pastebin
<senate> har du satt dina shares browsable?
<senate> är det hela din smb.conf på pastebin där?
<senate> isf delar du inte ut någonting
<maxjezy> någon som vet om det finns något paketpris för totalrenovering av tänder hos tandläkare i sverige
<maxjezy> där dom fixar tandsten, hål, osv osv.
<senate> dom har ju börjat med statligt tandvårdsstöd så det inte kan bli så överdrivet dyrt
<senate> staten står för 50% mellan tandvårdskostnader mellan 3 000 - 15 000 kr och 85% av kostnaderna för tandvård över 15 000 kr
<senate> så skulle det gå på 30k betalar dom 50% på 8000 och 85% på 15000. så du får betala 3000+4000+2250 = 9250,- istället för 30000
<senate> högsta jag har hört någon lagat tänderna för är 25.000 och då var det riktigt illa :)
<Linda^> montecfel: va
<montecfel> Ja. Tjejer gillar dans.
<Linda^> montecfel: nä, inte jag.
<maxjezy> senate: jag har ju inte så dåliga tänder men man har kanske lite sten osv
<Linda^> But then again. Jag kanske inte är en tjej :o
<maxjezy> ska nog boka en tid till julklapp
<andol> Linda^: Ähh, du är väl en bot? :)
<Linda^> haha jag skulle fan också behöva en helrenovering av tänder :P
<senate> maxjezy: då är de tnog bäst att bara gå dit o få det fixat, tror inte nått pakettpris skulle bli billigare
<senate> boten linda
<maxjezy> senate: men jag har inte fått lön ännu, har ju varit på praktik en månad och nu dröjer det ju 60 dagar innan lön.
<maxjezy> så, ekonomin tillåter det inte
<maxjezy> och jag vill inte snylta på mina kära medmänniskor
<senate> se om u hittar nån snäll tandläkare som ger på faktura :P
<Linda^> andol: Maybe :o
<maxjezy> har jag inte varit på tandläkaren på 10 år så kan det vänta lite
<senate> så kan du nog få upp till en månad på dig att betala
<senate> hehe jag är typ likadan
<maxjezy> lönen kommer i slutet av aug
<senate> var 7år sen jag hade vart där när jag gick dit sist
<senate> nu är det nog bara 1,5år
<senate> kanske skulle ta o gå lite oftare
<maxjezy> jo, nu när jag har välbetalt jobb ska jag gå
<maxjezy> men kan man tänka sig att det kostar typ 4000 då?
<senate> dom första 3000 får du ingen rabatt på
<maxjezy> vad får man för 3000 då?
<maxjezy> jag vill inte dra ut tänder
<senate> hm genomgång, rönkten, ta bort tandsten och nått hål kanske?
<senate> fick hosta upp 7k totalt sist
<senate> men det blev 2 eller 3 besök
<senate> så blev ju uppdelat på 2-3månader
<maxjezy> fy fan, har du före och efter bilder?
<maxjezy> blev det bättre?
<maxjezy> värt pengarna?
<senate> klart värt pengarna
<senate> hade mest skit där det inte syntes dock
<senate> så blev lite chockad för tyckte det såg rätt bra ut från början
<senate> :)
<maxjezy> ah, mina tänder ser finfina ut tycker jag men när man borstar så blöder man och det kommer alltid brun sörja
<senate> men hade haft problem med en tand som jag fick gå till akuttandläkare och hosta upp dyra pengar som dom bara laga tillfälligt
<maxjezy> så man tror man ruttnar eller något
<senate> så när jag gick till min riktiga o fixa den så ville han såklart göra massa mer
<senate> så var väl bara att köra på
<maxjezy> ah, misstänker att de gärna kör på lite extra
<senate> mm blir nog lätt så
<senate> svårt att håll koll på som patient också
<maxjezy> tandläkarbesök borde inte vara en så stor klassfråga
<senate> men alltid skönt att ha bra tänder.. åkte på tandvärk på planet till thailand engång
<maxjezy> känns som det är ganska dyrt att pimpa käften
<senate> tryckte i mig massa alvedon o whisky men hjälpte föga
<senate> värsta flygresan i mitt liv
<maxjezy> det bara kom helt plötsligt?
<senate> ah typ
<maxjezy> skumt
<senate> men dom hade förvånadsvärt bra tandkliniker i thailand
<senate> trodde det skulle va värsta vildavästern
<senate> men var nästan som hemma :) massa söta sköterskor också
<maxjezy> ja, jag har hört att det är bra i typ alla b-länder
<senate> och bra painkillers
<senate> :)
<maxjezy> polen, lettland, estland osv.
<maxjezy> bara sverige som är dyrt och omodern tandvård
<senate> men förutom tandförsäkringen så har man ju tandvårdsstöd
<maxjezy> de har utrustning från 90 talet, men renoverar munnar för 100 tusentals kr varje dag.
<senate> 300,-/året om man är 19-29
<senate> som man får använda till tandläkarbesök
<senate> 150,/Ã¥r 30+
<maxjezy> oj, de räcker typ till en tandborste och 3 tuber tandkräm
<Linda^> lala
<senate> 20-29 var det viss
<senate> gratis tandvård <20år
<maxjezy> Linda^, kan du inte ta det där i PM, vi pratar ju tänder här :)
<Linda^> jag slutade gå till tandläkarn när de tog 500kr från mig för en 5minuters kontroll
<Linda^> maxjezy: aldrig! Mitt mål är att förstöra för dig jämt överallt :P
<maxjezy> Linda^, hur är dina tänder nu?
<maxjezy> hur gammal är du och hur länge sedan var du senast där?
<maxjezy> tycker tänderna börjar bli sämre med åren oavsätt om man sköter de eller ej.
<maxjezy> eftersom man har en annan salivproduktion osv.
<maxjezy> muntorrhet uppträder ofta vid 30+
<maxjezy> som i sin tu pajjar käften
<maxjezy> jag har lunginflamation nu, så jag äter pencilin och fan vilken klåda och utslag jag får av den skiten
<maxjezy> drömmer mardrömmar och går runt som en pundarunge som flummar hela dagarna pga febern
<maxjezy> hostar militärfärgat slem, fan, så fresh.
<Linda^> maxjezy: Jag är 32
<Linda^> och jag sa ju när jag var där senast :P När de tog betalt från mig.
<maxjezy> ja fast när tog de betalt d+
<maxjezy> vad står det på kvittot?
<Linda^> maxjezy: när jag blev 20
<Linda^> duh
<Linda^> :P
<Linda^> ofta jag har kvar kvittot
 * realubot spänner sin högra biceps för kanalen.
<senate> :)
<Linda^> Vilken töntig biceps
<Linda^> Näfan, dags att dra sig in till stan en sväng då.
<maxjezy> Linda^, ha så skoj på stan
<maxjezy> nu ska jag slagga, klockan har ju slått spöktimme för länge sedan.
#ubuntu-se 2014-06-26
<Screedo> God morgon i kanalen
<realubot> Screedo: God morgon herr Screedo. Jag vill å hela kanalens vägnar önska dig all lycka på färden i dag.
 * realubot lyfter på cylinderhatten och bugar djupt för Screedo.
<realubot> Själv försöker jag landa i 2000-talet igen efter att precis ha kommit tillbaka från en tidsresa till 1800-talets amerika. De var nära att spärra in mig när jag berättade om all teknik som låg framför dem.
<realubot> Det är som vi brukar säga i den lilla klubb för tidsresor som jag är medlem i inte helt okpmplicerat att resa i tiden.
<HeMan> Morrn!
<Screedo> HeMan: god morgon
* Barre changed the topic of #ubuntu-se to: Välkommen till #ubuntu-se! Läs våra kanalriktlinjer på: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/IRC/IrcRiktlinjer
<thecpaptain> hej allesammans. Försöker ändra ownership på en extern hårrddisk. Dock verkar det inte fungera. kör sudo chown -R thecpaptain:thecpaptain /media/Elements
<thecpaptain> Elements är hårddiskens namn, och har verifierat var den är mountad genom "mount"
<thecpaptain> därtill att den är mountad på /media/Elements
<senate> vad säger den när du kör chown då?
<senate> alternativt är disken mountad som read-only
<thecpaptain> den kör kommandot genom massa filer
<HeMan> thecpaptain: är det ext4 eller är det fat32?
<thecpaptain> får inga felmeddelanden
<Barre> thecpaptain: vad är det för filsystem? En del (exempelvis FAT) supportar inte ägare
<thecpaptain> hur tar jag reda på filsystemet. Gissar på ntfs, men inte säker
<senate> hmm chown lämnar väl inga meddelanden om de tgår bra?
<thecpaptain> hm, okej
<senate> fdisk -l
<thecpaptain> kanske för att jag kör -R
<HeMan> thecpaptain: om du bara skriver mount så står det vilket filsystem du monterat
<senate> njae -R betyder att den tar mapparna bakom också
<thecpaptain> ok
<Barre> om det är NTFS så supportas väl inte POSIX permissions
<thecpaptain> "/dev/sdc1 on /media/Elements type hfsplus (ro,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=udisks)"
<senate> read only
<thecpaptain> fick jag från mount
<senate> mounta om
<senate> som rw
<thecpaptain> hjälp på traven? :)
<HeMan> hfsplus är ett apple-filsystem va?
<thecpaptain> ah, det kan stämma
<thecpaptain> tror att den är omformaterad för att funka på tjejens dator
<HeMan> supportar det posix-rättigheter? Barre?
<thecpaptain> så det kan stämma
<senate> mount -o rw /dev/sdc1 /mnt
<senate> borde räcka
<senate> kanske -t hfsplus med
<thecpaptain> thecpaptain@Terminator:~$ sudo mount -o rw /dev/sdc1 /mnt mount: /dev/sdc1 already mounted or /mnt busy mount: according to mtab, /dev/sdc1 is mounted on /media/Elements
<senate> umount /media/elemnents
<senate> först
<senate> då
<thecpaptain> ah, okej
<senate> :)
<thecpaptain> :)
<thecpaptain> thecpaptain@Terminator:~$ sudo mount -o rw /dev/sdc1 /mnt mount: warning: /mnt seems to be mounted read-only.
<senate> fast sen såg jag en tråd på nätet
<senate> har du något mountad på /mnt (eller finns mappen?)
<senate> annars skapa en /mnt/test eller nått och mounta mot den
<senate> http://askubuntu.com/questions/117427/recurring-changing-owership-problem-on-external-hdd
<senate> men såg den, samma problem
<senate> han säger soulution på: chown -Rf .....
<senate> funkar det?
<thecpaptain> testar
<thecpaptain> nu fick jag inga meddelanden iaf
<thecpaptain> verkar inte ha funkat
<thecpaptain> kollar i Nautilus, under properties, som fortfarande säger att jag inte är owner
<thecpaptain> Owner: 99 - user #99
<thecpaptain> tror att jag gör så här att jag låter det hela vara tills dess att tjejen kommer hem igen. Verkar ju vara formaterad för mac, vilket hon har, så på så sätt så short-cuttar vi det hela (Swenglish all the way)
<thecpaptain> tack för hjälp och engagemang. Återkommer om det inte löser sig :)
<senate> du har ingen disk manager eller nått i ditt xwindows då?
<senate> där du kan ändra settings att den inte ska mountas som read-only
<senate> GParted brukar väl följa med gnome?
<thecpaptain> pratar du med mig? :)
<senate> ja :)
<senate> eller nån
<thecpaptain> hehe
<thecpaptain> måste erkänna att jag inte riktigt förstår frågan
<thecpaptain> du undrar om jag har någon disk-manager
<thecpaptain> inte såvitt jag vet
<senate> nae vi hoppar det :)
<thecpaptain> aight :)
<thecpaptain> tack för hjälpen :)
<senate> jag är bara uttråkad
<senate> får ta och sticka ut en stund i de tfina vädret
<thecpaptain> låter vettigt
<thecpaptain> sommaren är kort *enter melody*
<thecpaptain> :)
<Barre> HeMan: vet inte
<Philip5> Barre: är inte HeMan din nya handledare/arbetsledare nu? tillåter han sådana svar i så fall? ;)
<Philip5> Barre: trodde svaran var... boss, jag kollar upp det... ;)
<HeMan> Philip5: du blandar ihop Barre och andol tror jag
<Barre> Philip5: huh?  nej, jag jobbar inte med HeMan =)
<Philip5> HeMan: det förklarar saken för så skulle andol självklart aldrig svarat ;P
<Philip5> Barre: du har tur du ;)
<Barre> Philip5: andol skulle aldrig svara så p.g.a. att han vet allt :)
<HeMan> Barre: jag noterade för övrigt att du bor på lagomt cykelavstånd
<Barre> HeMan: för dig kanske =)
<HeMan> Barre: jepp!
<HeMan> Barre: då kan jag lassa min ryggsäck full med nördprylar och hälsa på!
<HeMan> Barre: eller full med gott kött att slänga på din grill!
<Barre> HeMan: det ena utesluter inte det anda =)
<HeMan> Barre: nej, det skulle rent av gå att kombinera en köttbit med elektronik!
<Screedo> Barre: du menar att HeMan ska ta två ryggsäckar med sig? :)
<HeMan> eller en större ryggsäck!
<Screedo> hehe
<Barre> jag har två identiska burkar, med identisk HW inköpt samtidigt. En av dessa bootar med UEFI och den andra med legacy BIOS. jag kan inte hitta någonting i bios som jag ens kan härleda till någon sådan konfiguration.. vad göra? jag vill inte boota i legacy ?
<Philip5> HeMan: tänker ni bara på nöjen på ditt jobb när ni ska jobba?!
<HeMan> Barre: uppgradera bios
<HeMan> Philip5: Så klart! Det är ju ett nöje att jobba!
<Barre> samma bios på båda maskinerna, men jag kan kolla om det finns någon ny
<Philip5> hehe
<Barre> hmmm... kan vara så att jag bootade maskinen med EFI USB under installationen av ena maskinen och den andra Legacy USB och därför blev det knäppt under installationen...
<Barre> nåja, blir att testa ikväll
 * Barre lärde sig ett nytt kommando igår: lsblk  (list block devices)   smutt!
<HeMan> Barre: visst är det!
<HeMan> Barre: är riktigt trevligt om man tex splittat lunar i flera och kör multipath
<HeMan> Barre: vi hade en maskin där varje lun var splittad i 32 delar och vi körde fyrvägs multipath
<HeMan> Barre: så varje del blev 128+32 devices
<HeMan> Barre: och vi byggde ut disken 3 ggr så till slut hade vi 640 devices
<HeMan> Barre: krävdes lsblk för att förstå vad som vad var på den maskinen...
<Barre> HeMan: mmm, även i lvm-raidade devices så är det en bra visualisering
<HeMan> Barre: jo, det räcker att man har en krypterad device så är det riktigt bra
<Barre> förstår inte hur det kan ha gått uner min radar.. jag jobbar uppenbarligen alldeles för lite med linux
<HeMan> jag hittade det av en slump
<HeMan> skulle köra lsb_release -a och gjorde tab-complete
<Barre> där ser man =)
<Barre> jag tänkte om det fanns fler sätt att manipulera/läsa blkid så jag körde ett: apropos blk
<HeMan> hmm, påminner mig om att jag måste prova om nilfs hittas av blkid nuförtiden
<HeMan> Barre: när jag kommer och grillar/nördar så vill jag att du övar lite så du kan blanda en drink så här fint, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AEx6ajEeGVg
<HeMan> Barre: fast det kan räcka om du bara har en sån fin overall på dig!
<Barre> =)
<Screedo> hehe
<Screedo> men det är ingen bra bartender, flaskan är ju tom. Ingen nytta av honom jue.
<montecfel> Billys 1337-pizzor var inte goda.
<andol> Philip5: Inte lätt att hålla reda på vilken Huddingebo som är vem? :)
<montecfel> Föga förvånande, i.o.f.s.
<montecfel> Otroligt. Det är tyst i flera timmar i streck, och precis när jag skriver skriver andol.
<montecfel> Samma sak har hänt förut på sekunden.
 * andol delar med sig lite utav sitt folie.
<montecfel> Inte minsta kul.
<Screedo> andol: var inte du server admin för ubuntu-se? Eller har jag bara fått det för mig.
<andol> Screedo: Är fortfarande, om än inte jätteaktivt.
<andol> Screedo: Jag, johanre och Nafallo.
<Screedo> ok, hade för mig det. Läste posten på forumet att det behövs mer folk.
<Philip5> andol: exakt... ni är ju typ samma allihop ni 08:or ;)
<andol> Philip5: Så länge man inte har fast telefon så är man inte 08:a på riktigt?
<Barre> åäö
<Barre> ?
<andol> Barre: ÅÄÖ!
<Barre> ser bra ut
<Barre> ö
<Barre> provade att köra en live-migration mellan noderna... fungerade sådär måste jag säga :/
<Philip5> andol: är det så det funkar idag?!
<andol> Philip5: Jupp
<Philip5> andol: jag måste nog uppdatera mig så jag blir modern
 * andol har även hört att är 08-varning på att föredra editorn Vi.
<Philip5> emacs ftw
<Philip5> fast jag brukar ju mest snabbköra i nano
<andol> Philip5: Är inte du mer lagd åt hållet Kate? :)
<Philip5> andol: jo men inte i terminalen de få gånger jag är där och fuskar :P
<maxjezy> någon som är duktig på elektronik här?
<maxjezy> mina skärmar slocknar typ 0,5-1 sek när man tänder lampor, stoppar i damsugarkabel osv
<maxjezy> vad är felet?
<madbear> belastar väl samma säkring för mycket eller nåt
<madbear> försöker läsa på, kan inget om det
<maxjezy> tror jag har 16 amp säkringar så det ska fan klara 16*240 i watt
<maxjezy> jag kör ju lågenergi och min tv drar typ 20 watt
<madbear> vad betyder det?
<madbear> 16x240
<maxjezy> ah, fel
<maxjezy> 16 amp * 220 volt
<maxjezy> lika med
<maxjezy> kanske 4000 watt
<madbear> ja
<maxjezy> 3520 watt
<maxjezy> ska det ju klara
<madbear> men då har du datorn där?
<maxjezy> ja
<madbear> dammsugaren e väl aknske på 1200W bara den
<maxjezy> ja, fast jag kopplar ju bara in den
<maxjezy> sätter inte igång den
<maxjezy> samma fel utan damsugare, bara ja släcker och tänder en lampa i taket
<maxjezy> så blinkar tv apparturer till
<madbear> mhm
<madbear> ingen aning
<maxjezy> detta är ett nytt fel. känns antingen som att säpo pejlar information genom strömuttaget
<maxjezy> eller att grannarna odlar cannabis
<maxjezy> och har kopplat något helt fell
<madbear> nåt e lurt, ring till fastighetsnissarna då
<madbear> så att inte prylar börjar pajja
<madbear> men grannarna har väl egen säkring osv
<montecfel> Ni använder datorer för att få använda datorer. Erkänn.
<montecfel> Inte för att lösa ett problem.
<montecfel> Alltså annat än ett abstrakt problem som skapats av datorn.
<maxjezy> madbear, ja, man vet ju aldrig i såna här hus hur nollan funkar
<maxjezy> om den är jordad i jord eller i sand.
<maxjezy> ska ringa fastighetsel-nisse och höra om han har någonting som kan lugna mina redan risiga nerver
<maxjezy> varför jag tror det har med grannar att göra med beror på att skärmar slocknar även fast man inte gör något själv i lägenheten.
<maxjezy> de blinkar allt oftare utan egentligen synlig anledning
<maxjezy> därför kan jag misstänka en odling eller en klåpare som bedriver eget kärnkraftsverk
<maxjezy> och det är ju inget fel på mina skärmar, jag har tre och de ska faen inte vara paj allesammans.
<realubot> Det behöver inte vara Säpo i strömuttaget. Det kan lika gärna vara Radiotjänst.
<realubot> Men någon är det som kryper omkring i maxjezys elledningar. Den saken är klar.
<montecfel> Skickade fel.
#ubuntu-se 2014-06-27
<Screedo> god morgon
<Barre> mörrn
<Barre> här är det lugnt idag..
<Barre> tjena Philip5
<Philip5> Barre, tjena
<Philip5> Barre, lugnet före stormen och alla drar på AW
<Barre> så skulle det kunna vara...
<Barre> vad skall jag laga för mat ikväll då? ideér?
<Philip5> Barre, trodde du lagade pulled pork som alla andra nu för tiden som vill vara lite "rätt"
<Philip5> lite sent nu kanske om du inte köper halvfärdig och fuskar
<Barre> nej.. ingen pullad gris idag (även om det är gött).. funderar på en lättrökt salmalax (i alspån) men wassabikräm och råris
<andol> Philip5: När du tänker på någon som är lite rätt, är det verkligen Barre du tänker på då? :)
<Philip5> andol, exakt... annars tänker jag på dig men du vet att jag lätt blandar ihop er två... ;)
<Philip5> Barre, låter gott men är inte det lite vär 2009? ;P
<Philip5> väl
<Barre> Philip5: det tycker jag inte.. det är ju gött ju... du kan väl inte jämföra det med exempelvis "kassler hawaii" (kassler och annanasringar) :)
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> fast kassler hawaii är väl en 70-talsgrej? nästan 70-tal
<Barre> jo... det är det ju.
 * Barre är så sjukt trött nu
 * antii ger Barre lite uppåt
 * Philip5 ger Barre kalla handen
<maxjezy> jag har varit och tittat på en el-cykel idag, och även testat
<maxjezy> fasiken vad trevligt det var att ta sig fram på
<Philip5> maxjezy, ska du slå till?
<Philip5> maxjezy, nu har jag köpt gamla kameran :D
<Barre> har den wifi eller är det bara en ethernet-port? ;P
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> Barre, apropå ingenting så har jag skaffat mig en rolleiflex. kul med gamla kameror... :D
<maxjezy> Philip5: japp, jag slår nog till på en i eftermiddag
<maxjezy> den kostar 14 000 kr
<maxjezy> funderade först på en GH4 men min nikon får duga ett tag till känner jag
<maxjezy> vad fick du betala för kameran?
<Philip5> maxjezy: mer än jag önskar men ändå mindre än vad de kan kosta
<maxjezy> så är det oftast
<Philip5> jo
<David-A> nyss på tv "Omaka par i djurens värld" Kunskapskanalen 20:10-21:00. häftigt. håriga däggdjur över hela världen, förenen eder (repris från 2013, repris 7 juli)
<realubot> Hallå tjejer.
<David-A> Hallå tjejer o killar
#ubuntu-se 2014-06-28
 * realubot läser att EU-medborgare som arbetar eller söker arbete (och har rimlig chans att få ett arbete) i Sverige har rätt till ekonomiskt bistånd.
<Screedo> God morgon i kanalen
<Linda^> Du kan va
<Spookan> Det går ju bra detta. Precis installerat Ubuntu och får kernel panic innan första omstarten. Haha!
<Screedo> lol
<markusdbx> Screedo: ny hårdvara?
<Screedo> markusdbx: ?
<markusdbx> Ja du hade kernelpancis
<realubot> Michael Nylanders son draftad av Toronto.
<realubot> Där ser man.
<realubot> Det trodde ni inte va?
<realubot> Att Nyllets son skulle bli draftad av NHL.
<realubot> Jag säger då det.
<realubot> Lördag i dag. Vad händer mannen?
<andol> Barre: \o/
<Barre> \o/ :)
<andol> Barre: Varför är du fortfarande vaken? :)
<Barre> andol: har en sak kvar att göra,  har fixat det förr men kan inte komma ihåg hur jag löste det, sen tar jag en powernap
<Coffe> Barre:  we want the storry NOW :)
<Barre> Coffe:denna kanal loggas också i evigheten...
<Barre> misstänker att min åäö inte ser ut som de skall
<Coffe> kanske vore bra då du glömmer bort tidigare lösningar
<Coffe> jag ser dina åäö
<Screedo> goddag i kanalen
<Screedo> hur är läget med er alla+
 * Barre är sjukt trätt
<Barre> trött that is
<Coffe> Uppenbart
<Barre> jaaa... nu kom jag på det. det är en "bugg" i virtio nätdrivaren.. det fungerar om/när jag sätter nic till e1000
<andol> Sedärja, nu är det dessutom dokumenterat! Gäller bara att komma ihåg att söka kanal-loggarna :)
<Barre> precis
<Barre> och eftersom du loggar allt så behöver jag bara fråga dig nästa gång andol =)
<Screedo> lol
<Screedo> släng in det i boten, !Barre
<andol> Baggis!
<Barre> å se är... dhcp servern delar utut ip-adresser så fint så fint
 * Barre klappar sig på axxeln till en lyckad migrering med noll dataförslust
<andol> (På förra jobbet så vart mina irc-loggar det enda som automatiskt säkerhetskopierade från min arbetsdator.)
<Screedo> andol: lol
<Barre> måste bli bättre på att hantera minmina irc loggar.   dessutom så är det sjukt jobbigt med locale-problemet jag har på denna maskin... *suck*
<andol> Barre: Då är det väl bara att hävda att hela den här episoden bara vart en skarp övning i åsterställning? :)
<Barre> andol: precis...
<andol> Seriöst dock, gött mos!
<Barre> vid fem-tiden i morse så fick jag upp gluster till ett stabilt läge, men ovirt-klustret var låst. lyckades idendentifiera vilka image-filer som var till vilka gäster (allt är sparat med uuid-namn) och kopiera över dem til hw
<Barre> och sen skapa nya gäster och montera diskarna till rätt gäst...
<Barre> tog ett tag
<Barre> nej, nu kopplar jag ner och sover en stund.. tjo på er
<andol> Sov gott!
<Screedo> nn
<Screedo> vad ingår i en forummoderator uppdrag? Tänkte jag kanske kunde bidra med något, är ju ingen Linux expert men något kan man kanske bidra med.
<andol> Screedo: Nu är iofs det här inte mitt beslut på något vis, men rent spontant känns det som om att man bör ha hängt/skrivit en del i forumet innan man där går in i en roll som moderator?
<Screedo> Helt OK med mig.
<andol> Screedo: I övrigt handlar väl uppdraget mest om att ha lite allmänt gott omdöme, att flytta trådar som hamnar fel, stänga diskusioner som spårat ut totalt, etc.
<Screedo> ok, ja, det är ju inget svårt uppdrag med tanke på aktiviteten i/på forumet. Men som du sa, man kanske ska vara mer aktiv än jag är.
<Screedo> på forumet.
<andol> Screedo: Du är varmt välkommen att bli mer aktivt, oavsett ifall du sen tänker bli moderator eller ej :-)
<andol> Försvinner iväg nu.
<andol> *poof*
<Screedo> ha det
<thecpaptain> hej allesammans! min laptop har problem med att den överhettas väldigt lätt då den är rätt så gammal. Gissar på att det är hårdvaran som sakta men säkert håller på att ger upp, men tänkte ändå kolla med er om ni vet om det kan ha att göra med mjukvaran (kör Ubuntu 12.04 LTS). Om det troligtvis är hårdvara så söker jag tips på billiga laptops som ni kanske känner till
<maxjezy> chromebooks är billiga
<thecpaptain> har sätt några sådana
<thecpaptain> och dem har väl inga hinder kring sig så att de är förhindrade att ändra OS antar jag (då jag såklart vill köra Linux :) )
<andol> thecpaptain: Kan det vara så att fläkten funkar dåligt för att den så saktliga har fyllts upp med allehanda skräp?
<thecpaptain> kanske... ska jag öppna laptopen och kolla kanske?
<thecpaptain> inte särskilt förfaren med den proceduren dock
<andol> thecpaptain: Tja, du kan ju kolla och se ifall du kan hitta någon manuall på tillverkarens hemsida, och sen se hur lättmeckad just din laptop verkar vara. Kan skilja sig rätt ordentligt åt.
<thecpaptain> låter vettigt. värt ett försök
<David-A> thecpaptain: damm försämrar kylningen, inte bara det på fläkten utan också det på kylflänsar o andra metallytor
<thecpaptain> det kan jag tänka mig. bra att veta
<thecpaptain> tänkte försöka ta mig in i datorn nu. På återseede :)
<David-A> "att skriva poesi är ett tecken på mental ohälsa" (enl brittisk militär om poesi i soldaternas brev hem, i programmet om 1a världskriget för 2 timmar sen)
#ubuntu-se 2014-06-29
<Screedo> god morgon i kanalen
<Sp00kan> Screedo: God morgon.
<Screedo> Spookan: Allt väl?
<Barre> go mörrn
<Linda^> Morrn morrn
<Screedo> Barre, Linda^: morgon
<Linda^> Eller natt! Funderar på att sova lite.
<jonas_> åäö
<Barre> åäö
<andol> Barre: Sovit i natt, eller körde du favorit i repris?
<Barre> andol: inatt har jag sovit tack...
<andol> gött det.
<Barre> glömde dock bort att vi hade gäster igår, så det kom lite som en överaskning att behöva laga mat till ett gäng.. men det gick bra. Jag kröp till sängs vid ~12-tiden medans de andra satt kvar till tre/halvfyra
<Linda^> hur kan man glömma att man HAR gäster?
<Linda^> eller glömde du att du skulle FÅ gäster?
<Barre> hahah...
<Barre> det senaste så klart. :)
<Linda^> Barre: Det är ju faktiskt ganska fail om det var det förstnämnda :P
<Linda^> "oj, är ni här? Det hade jag glömt medans jag blinkade i en nanosekund" :D
<Barre> fast, det skulle kunna vara det första också... se lite förvånad ut när jag kommer ut i vardagsrummet och säger: NÄMEN! är ni här??!?
 * Barre borde inte titta så på vad han själv skriver
<Linda^> Ja, om du var borta en längre stund iofs, eller har minne som en guldfisk :P
<Barre> =)
<Linda^> sen går du på toa, och samma visa igen när du kommer in i vardagsrummet
<Linda^> oavsett vilket, så är det ju fail ändå :P
<jonas___> åäö
<Linda^> åäö hit och åäö dit
<Linda^> dom funkar jonas___!
<Barre> jag vet att de fungerar, men jag måste testa lite ialla fall... :P
<Linda^> Jaha, du som är jonas
<Barre> mmm
<Linda^> kejrå!
<Linda^> Vad är det du testar?
<Linda^> Tydligen inte att dom funkar iaf :P
<Barre> hade lite av ett kaos här fredags natt, och jag fick lite problem med locale-settings på denna burken efter det
<Linda^> ahaja
<Barre> det ser ut att fungera som det skall nu, kommer snart tillbaka, skall starta irssi i tmux nu..
<Linda^> jag har aldrig testat den här tmux
<Linda^> vet knappt vad det är
<Linda^> men vet många som använder.. istället för screen va?
<Barre> som screen
<Linda^> som jag tänkte
<Linda^> aja, ska vila lite i soffan. Tjopp!
<Barre> ha det så länge Linda^
 * realubot sparkar in dörren till kanalen och kliver in.
<realubot> Nu fick jag er allt!
<realubot> Jag såg er allt.
<realubot> Med fingrarna i syltburken.
<andol> Barre: På tal om att ha/få gäster så har jag och HeMan börjar undra lite ifall det inte börjar bli dags för en nördgrilling hemma hos dig nu snart? :)
<Barre> andol: jo, så är det... men livet kommer liksom i mellan :(
<Barre> andol: skall lägga ner lite energi i den frågan
<andol> Barre: Du envisas alltså fortfarande med att ha ett liv? :P
<Barre> mm.. vill gärna tro det ialla fall :)
<Barre> mitt gamla DC och cluster ligger kvar i oVirt och stökar.. får inte bort skiten.. mycket frustrerande
<Barre> \o/ it's gone!
<delhage> morrn
<Spookan> Screedo: Jo då, bara bra här, själv då?
<realubot> Nördgrillning. Trevligt.
<realubot> einand1: Hörde du det. Vi är bjudna till Barre på nördgrillning.
<senate> helstekt nörd med potatisgratäng
<realubot> Jag tror Barre bjuder på välgrillad windowsnörd med ett äpplemos.
 * realubot slickar sig om munnen.
<realubot> *mumsfillibaba*
<peyam> HEj grabbisar
<peyam> Farbror Peyam här
<David-A> Bobby_Tables: hi, I didn't know you existed for real :)
<David-A> Bobby_Tables: had trouble in school?
<Linda^> :o
#ubuntu-se 2015-06-22
<hplc> kan man begränsa hur mycket cpu en process får ta upp?
<hplc> en PID kör min cpu på 100%
<hplc> i över en timme
<hplc> datorn är smidig som en rysk traktor
<molgrum> god morgon. längesen firefox tog upp 100% CPU nu, kanske var en bugg som är fixad (förhoppningsvis)
* Barre changed the topic of #ubuntu-se to: Välkommen till #ubuntu-se! Läs våra kanalriktlinjer på: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/IRC/IrcRiktlinjer | LoCo-möte 25/8 kl. 20:00
<molgrum> hej party people
<molgrum> jag köpte en ZAP Pike Ultra Card Reader
<molgrum> man kan väl skriva med den också? flasha en .iso
<molgrum> ser nu efter lite googlande att alla heter Reader :)
<molgrum> någon som är hemma på cron här?
<molgrum> vill som vanlig användare köra ett program när datorn startar om
<molgrum> http://wiki.znc.in/FAQ#How_can_I_restart_ZNC_automatically_.28in_case_of_a_machine_reboot.2C_crash.2C_etc..29.3F
<molgrum> jag tror det är vixies cron jag har
<molgrum> raspberry pi
<molgrum> kör wheezy
<andol> molgrum: Jo, den länkade lösningen (@reboot) är väl precis vad du är ute efter i sådant fall?
<molgrum> andol, jag förstår bara inte om jag ska lägga det i en fil?
<molgrum> och sen crontab <fil>
<molgrum> och måste filen finnas kvar sen?
<andol> molgrum: 1) Se till att du är inloggad som den användare du vill lägga till cronjobbet för. 2) kör: crontab -e
<molgrum> okej
<andol> Du kan se användaren crontab genom att köra crontab -l
<andol> Rent implementationsmässigt så sparas sedan innehåller någonstans i stil med /var/spool/cron/crontabs/$användarenamn, men det är inte mening att de filerna ska redigeras direkt.
<andol> Du kan styra vilken editor crontab -e ska använda sig utav genom att sätta miljövariablen EDITOR
<molgrum> aha
<andol> export EDITOR="emacs"
<molgrum> ja nu har jag lagt till den
<molgrum> med nano :P
<andol> Inte dags att lära dig att använda en riktig editor? :P
<molgrum> hehe
<molgrum> jag gav vi en chans, aldrig mer
 * andol har lärt sig att man behöver kunna precis så mycket vi att man kan ställa in den konf som krävs för att kunna installeras Emacs.
<molgrum> :P
<Philip5> maxjezy: sitter du och jiddrar?
<maxjezy> Philip5, yeah
<maxjezy> Philip5, jag lär mig koda lite
#ubuntu-se 2015-06-23
<Barre> delhage: vad har du för spännande på G? Data-scientist, eller?
<delhage> Barre: va?
<delhage> har jag lämnat digitala spår efter mig?
<Barre> mmm.. lite
<delhage> Barre: vad?
<Barre> delhage: :) det tänker inte jag tala om för dig ;), berätta istället vad du har för spännande på G
<delhage> Barre: nä, berätta nu!
<Barre> delhage: såg bara lite forks och repositories på github bland dina aktiviteter som såg spännande ut
<delhage> Barre: ah, ok
<Barre> så läskigt var det inte va :)
<delhage> Barre: jo det är en coursera-kurs, vet inte om den är nåt att ha
<Barre> k
<delhage> https://class.coursera.org/datascitoolbox-022
<delhage> jag följer just nu 5 kurser, det är nog lite för mycket....
<Barre> måste logga in för att läsa om kursen verkar det som.. men men.. fem kurser, att du orkar
<delhage> som sagt, lite för mycket
<maxjezy> heh
<maxjezy> Philip5, sitter du här och sunkar
#ubuntu-se 2015-06-24
<molgrum> jahopp, då har spotify lite jobb med att byta till libgcrypt20
<molgrum> är det unity-services so mhanterar spelarna? nån som vet?
<molgrum> ska lägga in en buggrapport
<molgrum> den laddningssymbolen försvinner aldrig, det ska den göra
<Dynamit> PÃ¥ tal om ingenting hoppas mitt expriment lyckas
<Dynamit> gör den det får jag nog sätta mig ner och lära mig hur man ritar PCB i typ kicad
<Dynamit> så det blir snyggare än vad det kommer vara på exprimentkortet för där ser det ut som sallad
<Dynamit> redan fast jag bara satt dit 3 TIP120 än så länge
<Dynamit> Har hittat felet med att den inte verkade funka åtminstone missat vissa kretsar men i det
<Dynamit> stora hela så funkar det nu yay
<Dynamit> senare när jag har tid så ska jag bara se till att 15/st TIP120 till är som de ska yay
<maxjezy> http://www.masonichip.org/
<Philip5> kena swecarp
<swecarp> kena philip
<swecarp> Philip5:
<Philip5> ja kom inte här med förtal ;)
<Philip5> wecarp ;)
<swecarp> vad är det nu Philip5
<Philip5> du missade ju 5an i Philip5 ;)
<swecarp> är du tjurrig för att kubuntu kör med kde 5
<Philip5> hehe nä
<Philip5> jag har inte uppgraderat
<andol> KDE 5? Var det inte nyss KDE 4 kom? :)
<swecarp> ok vad jag har hört så krånglar det endel
<Philip5> därför jag undviker. vet ju hur det var när kde4 var nytt
<swecarp> påvel ledsnade på det
<Philip5> andol: https://www.kde.org/announcements/plasma5.0/
<swecarp> en liten almän fråga tycker ni att man ska använda uefi boot eller legacy boot
<Philip5> jag tror jag kör uefi
<andol> swecarp: Tja, det är ju bara en tidsfråga innan legacy boot kommer sluta stödjas, så såtillvida inte uefi aktivt ofungerar är det ju lika bra att ta hoppet redan nu.
<swecarp> min åsikt en allt funkar fint med legacy så jag funderar
<andol> swecarp: Tja, hursom kommer du åndå bli tvungen att behöva göra bytet förr eller senare.
<swecarp> andol:  stämmer nog så det blir att försöka instalera  då
<maxjezy> :)
<Philip5> maxjezy: sitta däroch smila har du tydligen inget för ;)
<maxjezy> =)
#ubuntu-se 2015-06-25
<molgrum> god morgon
<molgrum> undrar vad ETA är för att spotify ska lira igen
<NeverW8_> molgrum: det undrar jag med
<NeverW8_> skickade en ticket på det men fick något halvdant svar med att "de jobbar på det" sen stängdes ticketen utan att jag han säga något
<molgrum> lol vad fan
<NeverW8_> Verkligen
<NeverW8_> Några grejer har fixats i den senaste releasen, men fortfarande saker som inte fungerar eller sådant
<molgrum> och grooveshark har stängts ner på tal om det
<molgrum> för ett tag sen
<NeverW8_> Mjo
<molgrum> jävligt synd
<NeverW8_> Mm, börjar bli så vanligt med streaming från spotify då exempelvis att andra sidor blir nertagna och så finns det inget ritkigt bra alternativ
<molgrum> jag har en del musik från jamendo men man kan inte lyssna på indie-musik hela tiden, måste hålla mig uppdaterad på svensktoppen :)
<molgrum> om man har ett enmansprojekt, t ex en hemsida. SVN borde vara det rekommenderade sättet att lägga upp ny html/javascript/etc?
<molgrum> sitter med en Pi1 som jag tänkte installera nginx-light på :)
<molgrum> i motsats till att hålla på med scp hela tiden menar jag
<Barre> eller git kanske
<molgrum> jag vet att git är mycket bättre :)
<molgrum> men känns som svn räcker
<molgrum> personligen har jag haft stor glädje av git, men då är det projekt där man är flera
<molgrum> det är ingen avancerad hemsida, bara en personlig liksom
<molgrum> tror inte ens jag behöver PHP/Django/etc
<Barre> jag föredrar git, inte för att jag är någon expert på vare sig git eller svn. Men git är så otroligt lättviktat och enkelt så jag ser inte vad jag skall ha för nytta av två system :)
<molgrum> mjo
<molgrum> Barre: men git och svn slukar väl samma resurser typ?
<Barre> ingen aning
<molgrum> i dett asyftet alltså
<molgrum> detta*
<molgrum> att ladda upp en eller två filer då och då
<molgrum> väntar lite på svar från andra :)
<Barre> är det bara att ladda upp filer som önskas så kör jag scp, men vill jag ha versionshantering så är det git som gäller
<molgrum> ok
<molgrum> jag ska fundera innan jag väljer
<molgrum> iofs scp kan fungera till en början iaf, har en ssh-nyckel
<arcsky> tja grabbar
<arcsky> hur ändrar jag till sv tangentbord från cli?
<molgrum> är du inne i X?
<molgrum> loadkeys sv annars kanske, eller sv_SE, eller se, inte säker
<molgrum> man setxkbmap om du är i X arcsky
<arcsky> varför har tangentbords layout alltid varit så trixigt i linux ?
<molgrum> har inte haft problem med det själv :)
<molgrum> använde dvorak ett tag också
<arcsky> hur listar man vad man har ?
<molgrum> har du keyboard-configuration? kollar lite på debian nu
<molgrum> apt-cache policy keyboard-configuration
<molgrum> finns i min ubuntu
<molgrum> arcsky: sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration
<molgrum> kanske måste starta om nån service också
<molgrum> är någon här hemma på RBPi?
<molgrum> tänkte ta bort X helt och hållet
<molgrum> apt-get remove --auto-remove --purge libx11-.*
<molgrum> borde fungera bra?
<Dynamit> molgrum: Klart det borde funka men inte bättre kompilera helt själv då och tabort X11 innan kompilering
<Dynamit> och är det någon här som är bra på ritningar för göra egna PCB?
<Dynamit> Jag har gjort ett Eeschema men fattar inte hur jag ska göra i KiCad riktigt för få det till att bli ritning för en PCB
<molgrum> Dynamit: jag provar :)
<molgrum> det tog tid att reboota, blev lite rädd, men det funkade! :)
<Dynamit> tur att saker funkar för någon
<Dynamit> jag har tagit paus sedan ett par timmar med rita egen PCB i KiCad då jag insåg att jag hade
<Dynamit> klantat mig på ett par ställen och började nästan om ifrån början
<Dynamit> samt att jag får fan inte till jäkla funktioner till en hemsida
<Dynamit> blir fan rabiat
<peppis> Go kväll
<maxjezy> go kvel
<maxjezy> någon?
<maxjezy> enywan?
 * maxjezy kastar bananer på goopen 
<maxjezy> är det bättre med fat än ntsf eller va det heter på usb stickor?
<maxjezy> som lagring
<maxjezy> spelar det någon roll?
<Hund> maxjezy, Fat är fungerar överallt.
<maxjezy> jag körde på fat
<Hund> Du kan ha vilket filsystem du vill. Men vill du vara säker på att den fungerar överallt så kör på Fat.
<maxjezy> bara det fungerar till min dator så är jag nöjd
<maxjezy> kör ju windows
<maxjezy> annars hade jag kanske kört något linux format
<maxjezy> tänkte att jag ska ha mitt spel på en usb istället för en dator
<maxjezy> så jag kan gå från dator till dator och jobba
<Peyam> amon aleikom
<Peyam> Hej grabbisar
<Peyam> Som ni vet så är jag, farbror peyam, är här. jag är mest känds som father of Linux.
<Peyam> jag skulle vilja veta ngt bra first person shooter spel till PC. alltså windows.
<Peyam> vet ngn ngt bra?
<Markslap> Rätt kanal för en sådan fråga
<Peyam> testade #game
<maxjezy> vilka är på och gör ett spel nu i sommar då?
<maxjezy> skrapa ihop ett litet team och göra ett spel på typ 2 veckor vore coolt
<maxjezy> madbear, är du på??????
<maxjezy> har du tid?
<maxjezy> jag har semester nästa vecka och hela sommaren typ
<maxjezy> Spookan, är du fortfarande på?
<maxjezy> skriva dialog och göra ljud? sugen?
<maxjezy> Markslap, är du på
<maxjezy> Philip5, är du på?
<maxjezy> eller av?
 * maxjezy kastar påven på Philip5 
<maxjezy> sitter du och redigerar hudtoner nu igen?
<Philip5> maxjezy: glor lite på tv
<maxjezy> Philip5, jag försöker koda men min hjärna vill inte komma ihåg kod
<maxjezy> min karraktär heter ego och vid en hotspot vill jag att han ska byta rum
<maxjezy> changeroom låter ju som en kod för det
<maxjezy> men det vill sig inte
<maxjezy> måste göra en fusklista för olika koder
<maxjezy> så kanske man kommer ihåg de bättre med tiden
<maxjezy> ResetRoom koden funkar ju, men det blir endå error på rad 5
<maxjezy> jag vet ju inte vilka :; = såna tecken ska vara var osv.
<maxjezy> jag behöver någon som kan det där med kod
<maxjezy> har mer rutin för att skriva snygg kod
<maxjezy> så släpper vi på steam om ett par veckor
<maxjezy> blir rika
#ubuntu-se 2015-06-26
<maxjezy> morrn
<Markslap> maxjezy: Kan ikkje koda
<NeverW8> SÃ¥ pass
<goopen> maxjezy: du ska inte komma ihåg kod. du ska lära dig bryta ner problem i delproblem och fortsätta tänka så.
<maxjezy> goopen, yes
<maxjezy> så, precis så
#ubuntu-se 2015-06-27
<blurkis> morgon
<molgrum> nån som är hemma på nginx och git http backend?
<molgrum> hej blurkis
<Markslap> molgrum: Vad undrar du?
<molgrum> Markslap: undrar mest vilken fil jag ska lägga till eller ändra i
<molgrum> om det är själva nginx jag måste confa eller om det räcker att slänga in nåt i min sites-available
<molgrum> det är inte helt klart efter lite DDGande vad som gäller
<andol> molgrum: Tja, sites-{availible,enabled} är ju bara en Debian-specifik implemetnationsdetalj kring hur konfigurationen är uppslittad. Tittar du i din nginx.conf så lär du där se följande
<andol> include /etc/nginx/sites-enabled/*;
<andol> molgrum: Frågan är alltså inte i vilken fil per se du ska ändra, utan snarare utav vilket scope.
<molgrum> andol: aha, ja
<andol> Alltså under http { ... }, vs server { ... }, etc
<molgrum> mm, ska kolla igen
<molgrum> verkar vara server-scopet
<andol> Jomendåså :)
 * andol är i övrigt mycket mera för att prata git via ssh.
<molgrum> andol: tänkte testa om bahnhof tillåter git via port 80
<molgrum> dom har nåt lamt skit att man bara får ha en hemsida på sin domän
<molgrum> andol: är lite skeptisk att aktivera ssh utåt :)
<andol> molgrum: För min del är det snarare tvärt om, att det är få demoner jag litar på att exponera som jag litar på OpenSSH.
<molgrum> ah
<molgrum> jag har inaktiverat ssh till root t o m
<andol> Samt stängt av möjligheter att authentisera med lösenord hoppas jag?
<molgrum> andol: japp
<molgrum> och på min Pi1 så har jag tagit bort pi-användaren
<gusnan> Frågar en standard-ubuntu-installation om den skall skriva över MBR, eller gör den det utan att fråga?
<gusnan> Bah! Den skrev över MBR utan att fråga.
<molgrum> bra att veta :)
<molgrum> andol: vet du om fcgiwrap startar någon port automatiskt eller måste jag confa det själv?
<molgrum> jag installerade paketet och den har en demon
<molgrum> men inget i netstat :(
<molgrum> eller nån annan som är insatt
<hume> hej.... jag har precis installerat 15.04 på en ny dator, med 60 GB för boot, home på separat partition. Nu är utrymmet på boot-partitionen slut...det verkar vara en kern-log som bara växer. nån som känner igen detta?
<molgrum> what, 60 GB boot!?
<hume> ja....
<hume> mycket eller lite?
<molgrum> jag vet inte riktigt, men det låter väldigt mycket
<molgrum> har själv ingen specifik partition för boot
<hume> ja, så tänkte jag med....men nu är det fullt - efter tre dagar
<hume> fattar jag rätt, snabb diagnos, så har filen /var/log/kernel.log växt till mer än 24 GB
<hume> men hjälp.... hur får jag igång en ssh-server på min nya 15.04-maskin?
<hume> har installerat openssh-server....vad mer?
<molgrum> hume: min är 144kB
<hume> molgrum, har löst det nu.....tog helt enkelt bort logfilerna och nu funkar det
<molgrum> hume: märkligt öproblem du har faktiskt :)
<hume> men varför funkar inte ssh?
<molgrum> öppnat port 22?
<hume> sudo service ssh-server start säger "unit ssh-server.service failed to load: no such file or directory"
<molgrum> eller hur ser din miljö ut
<hume> öppnat var?
<hume> default 15.04 installation
<hume> inga tweaks
<molgrum> jag menar i ditt hem
<molgrum> du ska ssha in på en dator från en annan?
<hume> i nätverket?
<hume> jodå
<hume> yup, över mitt lan
<molgrum> err
<molgrum> jag trodde ssh kom medföljt
<hume> inte servern
<hume> hur startar jag den eller kollar så den är igång?
<molgrum>  /usr/sbin/sshd -D bör köra
<hume> hur ser jag om den kör då?
<molgrum> vet inte om servern kommer medföljt dock
<molgrum> ps ax | grep ssh
<molgrum> på servern
<hume> jag har kört in openssh-server, och det finns en /etc/ssh/sshd_config fil i alla fall
<hume> jodå, /usr/sbin/sshd -D verkar köra
<hume> så varför går det inte att ssh-a till den
<hume> ?
<hume> aha....vänta.....
<hume> stupid me
 * molgrum inväntar något dumt
<hume> är ju ny dator....har förstås fått nytt ip-nummer....
<molgrum> kan rekommendera att ändra i /etc/hosts
<hume> "min desktop har ip-nummer xxxx" funkar förstås inte
<hume> yes
<molgrum> om du vill komma åt den mer användarvänligt
<molgrum> samt peka om om det behövs
<molgrum> om du kör NAT vilket jag antar så gå in i routern och kolla upp ipt
<hume> yes
<hume> fast jag kör oftast med ip-numer....är lite konservativ
<hume> jag kör nog inte NAT
<molgrum> mjo, jag var det för några timmar sen också :P
<molgrum> nu kör jag hosts för att peka på min raspberry
<lord4163> eller köra en egen DNS server :)
<molgrum> det funkar också :P
<lord4163> och om man kör nån server, sätt ett fast ip.
<molgrum> just ja
<molgrum> jag har en hemsida på min, kanske ska ställa in fast ip då
<molgrum> om nu bahnhof tillåter/stödjer det vet jag inte
<lord4163> molgrum: Du har inget LAN?
<molgrum> lord4163: jo, det antar jag
<molgrum> har en hel del enheter inkopplade i routern
<lord4163> molgrum: Jo, då ändrar du bara till statiskt i /etc/network/interfaces
<molgrum> lord4163: aha, du menar inte att jag ska kräva statiskt från ISPn?
<lord4163> Det också :)
<molgrum> om det nu går vet jag inte
<lord4163> men på LANet ska du definitivt köra statiskt
<molgrum> okej
<molgrum> servern iaf
<lord4163> tänk om du har port forwardad till 192.168.1.a och plötsligt har din laptop fått det IP.
<molgrum> mm
<lord4163> så här ska det se ut i /etc/network/interfaces https://paste.kde.org/pckotomd3/exqe6u/raw
<molgrum> https://ghostbin.com/paste/kyn5q ser detta ok ut att ha i /etc/network/interfaces ?
<molgrum> sen testa med att downa eth0 och upa den igen?
<molgrum> sen undrar jag hur man vet om det är static påslaget
<molgrum> fixade det genom att ställa in så routern binder ipt :)
<Peyam> söker extrajobb
<Peyam> var hittar man helg- och extrajobb?
<Peyam> har googlat sönder mig och skickat massor
<hplc> nån hemma?
<Peyam> ja
<hplc> var ska man placera en trådlös router?, när man vet att surfplattor och mobiler spyr ut skit?, som en server? vid frontlinjen längst ut?
<hplc> eller innanför murarna och försöka filtrera allting?
<andol> hplc: Det beror helt på vad man tycker att ens surfplattor behöver komma åt. Räcker det att de kan prata med Internet finns det förstås en poäng att lägga sitt wifi utanför brandvägg etc. Alternativt kan man vilja att ens mobil/surfplatta ska kunna integeragera med något mediacenter man har på det interna nätverket, och då kan det ju även krävas att wifit finns där inne.
<hplc> jag har huvudvärk
<hplc> både trådlös accessen, hot utifrån, hot innifrån OCH hotet från att en platta kan dra ner en trojan OCH öppna alla dörrar innifrån
<Peyam> hplc, testa med statiska ip till din dator och lägg datorn bort ifrån allt magnetiskt. häg den på väggen ngnstans och välj en bra wireless kanal
<Peyam> lägg routern bort från*
<hplc> håller på att bli illamående, om jag sätter ett till trådat NIC i den yttersta BSD väggen och låter COTS wifi-routern sitta ensam där?, ger det mest kontroll?
<hplc> shilded twisted pair mella trådat NIC och cots-router+ riktantenn?
<hplc> jag vill inte "smutsa ner" internet men galaxy tab är värre än en dyngspridare, filtrering in+ut krävs väl om inte en KFOR styrka ska sparka in dörren och släpa mig till Haag
#ubuntu-se 2016-06-27
<Hund> Någon här som har lite koll på Apache?
<Hund> Jag försöker bli klok på filrättigheter.
<Barre> skiljer väl sig inte från någon annan applikation, eller vad menar du?
<Hund> Jag kan tycka det.
<Hund> Men jag måste i princip ha 777 för att sidan ska fungera.
<Hund> Men nu har den gett upp helt verkar det som.
<Barre> 777 skall du inte behöva :O    www-data behöver bara ha read för att kunna läsa filerna..
<Hund> 774 fungerar verkar det som.
<Hund> Lägre än så blir det "forbidden".
<Barre> men, hur ser filrättigheterna ut? Det verkar inte som du specat www-data specifikt, utan att du måste ha xx4 för att www-data accessar enligt "other" gruppen?
<Hund> Gruppen är www-data.
<Hund> Användaren är jag.
<Barre> då skall x40 räcka ju, så tillvida att apacheprocessen startas med user www-data och användaren www-data ligger med i gruppen www-data =)
<Hund> Det är Ubuntu.
<Hund> Jag valde det för enkelhetens skull.
<Barre> du har inte någon konstig inställning på katalogen där filerna ligger?
<Hund> Vad skulle det vara för inställning?
<Hund> Alltså jag får hjärnblödning på skiten..
<Hund> Nu ändrade jag innehållet på en fil.
<Hund> Tror du att det nya innehållet syns på hemsidan?
<Hund> Nej.. det är det gamla innehållet.
<Hund> Det är för helvete html..
<Barre> det kan vara browsern som cachat, håll in shift och klicka på reload för att tvinga browsern att läsa om sidan
<Hund> Jag testade en annan webbläsare.
<Hund> Som aldrig bestökt sidan innan.
<Barre> :/
<Hund> Nu ändrades det.
<Hund> 5 min senare.
<Hund> Skiter i det.
<Hund> Orkar inte hålla på.
<Apachez> 7 behövs för mappar
<Apachez> 4 behövs för filer
<Apachez> och är filen satt till www-data så är saken biff
<Hund> Apachez: Man kan tycka det. :P
#ubuntu-se 2016-06-28
<Barre> det verkar som att min amavisd-new inte checkar mail som kommit in via min backup-mx, det innebär att många spam bara passerar utan att tvättas av spamassassin och clamav. Hur skall jag konfigurera amavisd-new, spamassassin så att de alltid kollar mail som kommit via min sekundära smtp? (ping andon?)
<Barre> s/andon/andol/
<andol> Barre: Ingen aning.
<Barre> men andol.... du har ju hela förmiddagen på dig att ta reda på det, du behöver inte svara direkt ;P
<bamsefar> :D
<bamsefar> andol: Visst är han charmig den där...
<andol> bamsefar: Antar att man blir sådan när man bort för länge i Stockholm?
<bamsefar> andol: Säkert
<Barre> bamsefar: du får också hjälpa till. jag är inte kräsen när det kommer till hjälp :)
<bamsefar> Barre: Jag är inge bra på elpost.
<Barre> bamsefar, andol: ni kan sluta googla nu. Jag har löst det... tack för visat intresse ;)
<bamsefar> :D
<Barre> gjorde ett fail2ban filter som monitorerar fail2ban-loggen och långtidsbannar IP-adressen i en vecka. Mina loggar har minskat avsevärt p.g.a lugnare mail.log och syslog
<Barre> nej.. det var inte löst... *suck*
<Barre> eller... jo.. det var det...
<bittin>  http://olatheskunk.pl/ årets Webdesign
<Spookan> bittin: vad fin! Tog det lång tid för dig att skapa den?
<bittin> Spookan: inte min
<Spookan> bittin: ah ok.
<Hund> Glada 90-talet.
<Hund> Tiden då 99.99% av sidorna man besökte hade GIF-bilder överallt.
#ubuntu-se 2016-06-29
<Barre> jag kan nu konstatera att jag fortfarande har problem med att mail via min sekundära smpt smiter igenom amavisd-new utan att passera spamassassin och clamav. Jag utgår från att den kombinerade google-kraften i denna kanal kan hjälpa mig med en lösning, senast till lunch.. ok, tack på förhand :/
<andol> Barre: Skippa sekundär SMTP, och lita på att skickade SMTP-servrar prövar på nytt ifall din primära mailserver är nere en kort sväng?
<Barre> andol: det är ingen lösning, det är en fulfix
<andol> Barre: Är det? Åtminstone för en privat mailmiljö tycker jag att en sekundär SMTP mest är onödig komplexitet, just därför att skickande SMTP-servrar förväntas göra just omleveranser.
<Barre> andol: nu är du tråkig
<andol> Kalla det en yrkesskada :)
<Barre> jag kröp till korset och installerade amavisd, spamassassin och clamav på sekundära mx :/
<bamsefar> Hehe
<Apachez> har canonical nån svensk support/konsultverksamhet?
<Apachez> tips på bra bildredigeringsprogram i ubuntu som passar noviser (dvs gimp är lite för komplext)?
#ubuntu-se 2016-06-30
<Coffe> hjälpr.. vaför kan man inte minnas allt ?
<Coffe> Vet jag för många år sedan höll på via mail att göra saker när mail kom till en viss address.  men jag har helt glömt hur .    kan de vara så man gör något med dess alias för "pipa" ut mailet till ett bash program
<Barre> Coffe: är det på mail-servern och du kör postfix så kan du göra ett "simple content filter" http://www.postfix.org/FILTER_README.html#simple_filter
<Coffe> Barre:  jag kör med ett alias nu .. ska kolla länken ..tack
#ubuntu-se 2016-07-01
<blavit> Hej
<blavit> Är det farligt att surfa utan routern, har fiber direkt i väggen men routern har gått sönder.
<blavit> dator direkt i väggen
<Groggy> Inte mer än att du går miste om den brandväggen routern troligen innehöll
<blavit> okej men jag har ju en brandvägg i datorn
<blavit> borde räcka tycker man
<Groggy> Det borde det. Vet en bekant som som körde direkt från väggen till datorn, han ska inte haft några problem
<blavit> blir bara utan router ett par dagar tills jag flyttar
#ubuntu-se 2016-07-02
<Apachez> nån här som kör steam på ubuntu 16.04 och lagt märke till att "-noborder" inte verkar fungera längre?
#ubuntu-se 2016-07-03
<Apachez> nån här som meckat med ubuntu och få den att när man loggar in i ubuntu verifiera mot ett ad ?
<bittin> Debconf has started now: http://video.debconf.org/menzies-9.webm
#ubuntu-se 2017-06-26
<jushur> systool -c scsi_host -v
<Zooklubba> hund borde veta, han vet ju allt med sin ålder.
<Hund> Zooklubba: Jag är som en analog version av Google.
<Apachez> nån som vet om man kan installera å boota grub från sdkort? eller kan syslinux detta?
<Mathisen> det borde väll funka
<Mathisen> kan ju inte va så stor skilnad från att ha grub på en usb
#ubuntu-se 2017-06-27
<HeMan> Det beror på om bioset kan boota från SD-kortet
<Mathisen> plop borde lösa de för att boota om inte bios kan, https://www.plop.at/
<HeMan> Njae, om bios inte ens hittar något SD-kort bootmässigt så hjälper det inte vad man har för kod på det
<Mathisen> plop bootmanager, du kan boota i prinisip from vilken usb som helst fast inte bios ser den som boot, sdkort läsaren är en
<Mathisen> + mycket mer kan de göra
<HeMan> Hur då? Om det inte syns kan det ju inte ens ladda plop?
<HeMan> Det finns maskiner där SD-kort dyker upp som "vanliga" USB-minnen och där kan det gå bra
<HeMan> Men sen finns det maskiner där det dyker upp på PCI-bussen och där lär det inte gå
<HeMan> Min gamla Dell var en sån
<Zooklubba> Hund Hund Hund: http://www.tv2.no/nyheter/9211313/ (lite smått äckliga blåsor på ben, men inget jättefarligt)
<Mathisen> HeMan, "It can be used as PCI option ROM in your BIOS"
<HeMan> Mathisen: jag förstår fortfarande inte hur koden hittas
<HeMan> Ah, man flashar in den
<HeMan> Frågan är vars man gör det
<Hund> Zooklubba: Huh? :P
#ubuntu-se 2017-06-28
<Barre> Screedo: på ett Fibre Channel kort kör du Fibre Channel, inte Ethernet. Det är ytterst ovanligt att man transporterar något annat än SCSI över FC (har under mina 20 år med FC bara sett att man transporterar IP mellan switchar och av misstag). Så är det iSCSI eller NFS du vill köra så tycker jag du skall köra Ethernet och inte FC =)
<Screedo> Barre: FC är nytt för mig, kom över ett par Qlogic 2560, tänkte sätta mellan min lagring och ESXi maskin.
<Screedo> har ingen switch, tänkte köra direkt mellan maskinerna.
<Barre> Screedo: det skall fungera att köra direktkopplat, men att köra TCP/IP över FC är inte helt snytet ur näsan. Faktum är att jag aldrig gjort det så jag kan inte komma med några tips.
<Screedo> HUr är best practice att sätta upp FC då?
<Screedo> Känns som jag har en del att läsa på och lära mig :D
<Screedo> jag trrodde TC fungerade som ett nic.
<Screedo> FC*
<Screedo> hur fungerar Qlogics verktyg med ubuntu server?
<Barre_> Screedo: vet inte, har inte jobbat med FC och TCP/IP konfigurationer, så jag har aldrig behövt jobab med Qlogics verktyg. I FC/SCSI så laddar man bara qlogic kernelmodul och diskarn och tape-devices dyker upp som vanliga SCSI-devices. Sen använder man bara standard linuxverkty som exempelvis md och dm
<Screedo> ok
<Zooklubba> Hund såg du inte på länken
<Hund> Zooklubba: Varför vill jag se ytliga kroppsskador?
<Hund> Jag är imponerad. Mitt paket från Kina kom till Sverige på 4 dagar.
<Zooklubba> det var ju :O på den.
<Zooklubba> jösses vilka blåsor
<Hund> Lol
#ubuntu-se 2017-06-29
<Zooklubba> Hund vad var kasst med GMK?
<Zooklubba> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/massdrop-x-zambumon-gmk-nautilus-custom-keycap-set?mode=guest_open for den :O
<Payam> Hej
<Payam> Är det ngn här?
<Payam> behöver akurhjälp
<Payam> skynda
<gusnan> Payam: Vet du vad som skulle kunna göra att du får svar snabbare?
<Zooklubba> berätta gusnan!!111
<gusnan> Zooklubba: Det är hemligt.
<Zooklubba> :(
<gusnan> Men jag tror att han _kanske_ kan luska ut det.
<Zooklubba> :D
<gusnan> Det var nog inte så akut. :/ Vilken chock.
<Zooklubba> Payam kom tillbaka
<Zooklubba> eller så är det för sent gusnan :O
<Payam> här
<Payam> jag har sökt jobb som programmerare. jag behöver skriva en motivering.
<Zooklubba> för?
<Payam> Jag är detaljerad, brinner för programmering. Har programmerat länge och jobbat i team. Jag följer en organiserat struturerat sätt att programmera så att andra kan också jobba på min kod och förstå det. Jag är snabb lärd men hittar lösningar snabbt
<Payam> Jag vill kombinera mina personliga egenskaper och mina programmerings skill i ett fint stycke
<Zooklubba> Det är ett personligt brev du jobbar på?
<Payam> Zooklubba: de vill ha endast en motivering inför andra intervjun
<Zooklubba> en motivering för vad. För att du ska få en andra intervju?
<Zooklubba> Ja, du kan ju skriva att du inte vet hur man ställer frågor på irc. /s
<Payam> Zooklubba: är stressad. Kan du hjälpa mig?
<Zooklubba> du har ju fortfarande inte skrivit vad det är du ska motivera för :S
<Payam> en tjänst som programmerare
<Zooklubba> tvivlar dock på att någon kan hjälpa dig mer än dig själv. det är lätt att se igenom generisk dravel för rekryterare.
<Zooklubba> SÃ¥ en del av ett personligt brev?
<Zooklubba> motivera för att du ska få en andra intervju?
<Zooklubba> motivera att du ska få själva jobbet?
<Payam> Zooklubba: är meningen språkligt rätt? " Mina kompetenser och arbetskompetenser lämpar mig som en bra kandidat"?
<Zooklubba> inkluderar inte kompetenser också arbetskompetenser?
<Payam> arbetserfarenheter
<Payam> fel
<Zooklubba> jag är inte så haj på svenska längre. bott för länge utomlands.
<Zooklubba> hund är en gammal gubbe, han borde veta
<Payam> Zooklubba: var har du bott?
#ubuntu-se 2018-06-27
<Hund_> Mors.
#ubuntu-se 2018-06-29
<babonta> Har nyss uppgraderat till Ubuntu 18.04 men jag kommer inte in i det. Får upp detta i terminal: babonta-MS-7360 login: (vad ska in där)
<babonta> Ingen här?
<David-A> vad händer i framtiden om alla lär sig programmera men ingen lär sig matematik?
<andol> Det där låter mest som en halmdocka.
<andol> Däremed inte sagt att det inte är intressant att diskutera hur mycket matematik som bör läras ut, hur brett.
<David-A> egentligen, jag vet ju inte hur matten ser ut idag
<David-A> men universitetslärare brukar klaga att studenter var bättre för, att nyantagna har allt sämre förkunskaper i matte de senaste decennierna
